# Χαλαρή κουβεντούλα... > The Meeting point >  Μασαμπούκα

## freddy

Και επειδη είμαστε γνήσιοι και κλασσικοί Ελληνάρες ήρθαμε στο αγαπημένο μας θέμα.....
Το αγαπημένο σας  φαγητό και πως το θέλετε!!! :Wink: 




Και για να καταλάβετε ξεκινάω εγώ  
γιαουρτλου ντονερ (γιαουρτι, σαλτσα με κοκκινο γλυκο πιπερι και μπιφτεκι)... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## chrispen

Ελληνικά φαγητά ή και διεθνής κουζίνα ; γιατί εσυ ξεκίνησες με τούρκικο. Τέσπα , τίποτε καλύτερο απο μπιφτέκι με σως ροκφόρ , άντε ίσως σνίτσελ γκόρντον μπλού

----------


## paketwmenh

Κοκκινιστό με πατάτες φυσικά...και το θέλω με πολλάαααααααααααααααα μπαχαρικά στη σάλτσα...γιάμ γιαμ.. :Thumb Dup:

----------


## paketwmenh

> Ελληνικά φαγητά ή και διεθνής κουζίνα ; γιατί εσυ ξεκίνησες με τούρκικο. Τέσπα , τίποτε καλύτερο απο μπιφτέκι με σως ροκφόρ , άντε ίσως σνίτσελ γκόρντον μπλού


Δεν είναι τούρκικο...είναι πολίτικο.... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## nikosuoa

1. Μπιφτέκι γεμιστό με τυρί
2. Μερίδα κεμπαπ απο τον Θανάση (Μοναστηράκι) (μετά απο ρακόμελα στο Ψυρί)

----------


## Cafeeine

Μακαρονάδα τρουλωτή με κιμά ... και ξερό ψωμί (αν και το μαλακό δεν με χαλάει)

----------


## teodor_ch

doner είναι το μπιφτέκι? (άσχετο!)

----------


## cassidy

Σταθερή αξία για μένα κοτόπουλο με πατάτες στη γάστρα και σαλάτα με πατζάρια και τριμμένο σκόρδο  :Very Happy:

----------


## freddy

ή μπιφτεκι ή κομματια απο αρνι ειναι το ντονερ(αν θυμαμαι καλα)

----------


## blackjim

Spaggeti με σαλτσα italiana , κασερια και μανιταρια απο πανω ... ολ δε μανεη!   :Worthy:  
 :Mr. Green:

----------


## Πύρρος

> 2. Μερίδα κεμπαπ απο τον Θανάση (Μοναστηράκι)


Είναι μόνο δικιά μου εντύπωση ότι έχει χαλάσει κάπως;

Προσωπικό favourite: πατάτες φούρνου (μαζί με κρέας προφανώς, όχι σκέτες  :Wink: )

----------


## PLS_CY

Δύσκολο ερώτημα....
Μυδοπίλαφο...ή μάλλον όχι...
...πατατοκεφτέδες...
α...α..κότα ξανθιά από τον Πίνακα...ή....
...άστο καλύτερα, θα νυχτωθούμε   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Hengeo

Ωχ τι θέμα είναι αυτό και δεν έχω φάει μεσημεριανό ακόμα;  :Very Happy:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Στο θέμα μας: Μακαρόνια με κιμά, καρμπονάρα (γενικώς μου αρέσουν τα ζυμαρικά) αλλά και τα πολίτικα δεν είναι άσχημα (λαχματζούν)  :Wink:  




> Είναι μόνο δικιά μου εντύπωση ότι έχει χαλάσει κάπως;


Ιδέα σου είναι! Τουλάχιστον πριν 1-1,5 μήνα που πήγα τελευταία φορά, χαλα΄ρα το καλύτερο κεμπάπ που έχω φάει!  :Respekt:  

Υ.Γ. Παω για μεσημεριανό!  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:

----------


## nikosuoa

Νομίζω οτι ο Θανάσης είναι σταθερή αξία... αρκεί να μην μάθω ποτέ με τι πρώτες ύλες φτιάχνει το κεμπάπ...

----------


## dinap1

ο εφιάλτης κάθε διαιτολόγου: κοτοπουλάκι με μακαρόνι (βρασμένο στο ζουμί του πουλερικού βεβαίως βεβαίως) και μπόλικο κεφαλοτύρι!

τι κρίμα που το μαγειρεύω μόνο όταν έχω (μεγάλη) παρέα, γιατι παχαίνει το άτιμο!  :Laughing: 

αν και το νοστιμότερο πιάτο που έφαγα ποτέ ήταν η σαλάτα θαλασσινών σε συγκεκριμένο εστιατόριο στη Σαντορίνη!

----------


## sdikr

Γενικά τα πάντα  με πολύ κρέμα γάλακτος,  διάφορα αλλαντικά/τυριά,   

ποιο πολύ προς μακαρονάδες   (φυσικά με μπόλικα αλλαντικά/κασέρια κλπ)

Σαλάτες με μπόλικη σως μαγιονέζας (φυσικά όχι light)

----------


## KLG

Εγω δεν θα αναφερθω στο αγαπημενο μου φαγητο, γιατι ειναι πολλα και διαφορα... 

Αλλα σε αυτο που λαχταραω περισσοτερο... εδω στην ξενιτια.

Θελω να παω στη Θεσ/νικη και καλα για να δω παλιους συμφοιτες και να χτυπησω τα εξης:

1. Ενα σαντουιτς, ψωμακι με κοτομπεικον απο ολα με ουγγαρεζα.
2. Ενα σαντουιτς, ψωμακι με γυρο (χοιρινο) απο ολα με χτυπητη. 
Αυτη η εναλλαγη του γλυκου (ουγγαρεζα/κοτομπεικον) με το αρμυρο/πικαντικο(γυρος/χτυπητη) ειναι οοοοολα τα λεφτα....

Θα πηγαινα στο Σαλιγκαρι στην Ευζωνων γιατι ο τυπος κανει απιστευτη χτυπητη (τυροκαυτερη λεγεται στην Αθηνα)

Επισης θα χτυπουσα και δυο τετοια απο τον PRASSAS οχι επειδη ειναι και πολυ καλα, γιατι την ακριβεια ειναι λιγο λαδωμενα, αλλα για συναισθηματικους λογους. Το μονο 24ωρο που εφαιρνε κοντα στο σπιτι μου. Κατα τις 4.00 μετα απο ενα 6ωρο medieval total war χτυπουσα 2 πρασσαδες και ημουν ετοιμος για αλλο ενα σετακι ή για τα απιστευτα ρομαντικα γευματα με την πρωην μου με 4 πρασσαδες, και μετα απο μιση ωρα καυγα για το ποιος θα παει απεναντι. Το καλο ειναι οτι ετρωγα το ενα δικο της μετα, επίσης ανακαλυψα τη χρησιμοτητα του φουρνου μικροκυματων. Τα ζεστεναι(ε) πολυ καλα το πρωι/μεσημερι

Αααααχ παλι σκ@τ@ με καρρυ και κουσκους θα φαμε σημερα, εκτος αν φαω για τριτη συνεχομενη μερα μακαρονια... Για να δω χτες προχτες βιδες, χτες φιογκακια, σημερα λεω για πεννες....

Ασχετο: Το πιτογυρο κανει καλο στην υγεια... ΜΕτα απο 3 χρονια οι εξετασεις μου ηταν μετριες προς καλες και εχασα 5 κιλακια. Στο πρωτο εξαμηνο που ετρωγα μονο και μονο πιτσα εβαλα 10 κιλα και ειχα πιο πολυ χολυστερινη και τριγλυκεριδια απο τον πατερα μου

----------


## harrygr

> 2. Μερίδα κεμπαπ απο τον Θανάση (Μοναστηράκι) (μετά απο ρακόμελα στο Ψυρί)


Αχχχ, αυτός ο Θανάσης.

Τέλος πάντων, το αγαπημένο φαγητό(ά):
- Μπιφτέκια (στα κάρβουνα) με πατάτες τηγανητές
- Πανσέτες (στα κάρβουνα) με πατάτες τηγανητές
- Μπριζόλες, λουκάνικα, κοτόπουλο, κτλ. (στα κάρβουνα) με πατάτες τηγανητές
- Μπιφτέκια με σάλτσα μανιτάρια
- Κοτόπουλο Στρατηγού Τσο (κινέζικο)
- Όλα τα πολίτικα (όχι τα πολύ καυτερά... μόνο λίγο)

Μάλλον επειδή θα γίνω κουραστικός, τα τρώω όλα.

Μπάμπης

----------


## KLG

ρε σεις, εμενα δεν μου αρεσει ο Θανασης, ειχα φαει κεμπαπ και δεν μου αρεσε καθολου, ενω το γιαουρτλου κεμπαπ του Μπαιρακταρη ειναι απαιχτο.....!

----------


## Billis

Μια κατσαρόλα γεμάτη ρύζι με κεφτεδάκια.  Μμμμμμμμμμμμμμ.................

Και μετά κάτι με σοκολάτα (προφιτερόλ, μους, πάστα, κτλ).

----------


## kourampies

πίτες με σουβλάκια απ'όλα. χωρίς τζατζίκι απλά δε λέει.

και μετά απο μεγάλο πιώμα, πέννες καρμπονάρα με έξτρα μανιτάρια.

----------


## gatoulas

Ο γύρος και τα λοιπά βρώμικα κάνουν απίστευτο καλό καθώς ο οργανισμός αναπτύσσει τέτοια αντισώματα που μετά δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα.
Ασε που τελευταία που τα έκοψα (μετά από μια 10ετία καθημερινής τροφής με γύρο-πίτσα-μακαρόνια) το στομάχι μου πάει από το κακό στο χειρότερο  :Sad:

----------


## tzanerman

Παλι τα ιδια θα λεμε; Ζυμαρικα (πασταφαριαν γαρ)...

----------


## JoeBar

Χουντικό γλέντι... :Razz:  
Μπριτζόλες, αρνιά, κοκορέτσια, πατάτες τηγανιτές και χωριάτικη σαλάτα! 
ΕΕΕΕ, ρε γλέντια!

----------


## freddy

τζατζικι για παντα ακομα και οταν περνω σουβλακι βαζω και εξτρα τζατζικι, μιλαμε για εθισμο.... :Very Happy:

----------


## paketwmenh

> τζατζικι για παντα ακομα και οταν περνω σουβλακι βαζω και εξτρα τζατζικι, μιλαμε για εθισμο....


Μα εννοείται σουβλάκι χωρίς τζατζίκι δεν υφίσταται..

----------


## KLG

μου θυμιζετε κατι παλιες καλες μου φιλες....
*
"Παλι τζατζικι εφαγες???? Στο μπαλκονι θα κοιμηθεις σημερα"*

Εγω: Χμμμμμμ -μπερπ- μαλλον εσυ θα κοιμηθεις σπιτι σου σημερα μωρακι μου

----------


## A Hellene

Χοιρινό καλαμάκι, ξεροσφύρι.

Και το απόλαυσα, μια που είχα να το γευθώ αρκετές εβδομάδες!

----------


## wizardakis

Παιδακια αρνισια στα καρβουνα!!!ΠΕΙΝΑΩΩΩΩΩ :Mad:

----------


## freddy

> Μα εννοείται σουβλάκι χωρίς τζατζίκι δεν υφίσταται..


 
 δεν υφισταται αλλα ξερεις ποσοι παραξενευονται που βαζω και επιπλεον?

----------


## cassidy

Χουρμ... το πρόβλημα είναι πως στα περισσότερα σουβλατζίδικα τζατζίκι=γιαούρτι.

----------


## freddy

ευτυχως οχι ολα

----------


## JoeBar

> τζατζικι για παντα ακομα και οταν περνω σουβλακι βαζω και εξτρα τζατζικι, μιλαμε για εθισμο....


Sorry για την παράλειψη. Γίνεται "χουντικό γλέντι" χωρίς τζατζίκι;!  :Whip:

----------


## RoadHog

Ντολμαδάκια Γιαλαντζί (χωρίς κιμά)

Χρειάζεται ώρες να τα φτιάξεις, αλλά μόλις λίγα λεπτά για να τα καταβροχθίσεις   :Very Happy:

----------


## evantigger

Ο προλαλήσας με κάλυψε αρκετά. Επίσης χταπόδι με μακαρονάκι κοφτό είναι το all time favorite.

----------


## savdown

Τι thread είναι αυτό δεν θα προλαβαίνουμε να παραγγέλνουμε μόνο που το διαβάζουμε.

1)Κοκκινιστό κοτόπουλο με μπόλικο πελτέ ντομάτας στην σάλτσα με τηγανιτές πατάτες περιχυμένες από την σάλτσα του κοκκινιστού, δύο μεγάλες φέτες ένταμ, μια μαρουλοσαλάτα και ένα μεγάλο ποτήρι παγωμένη μπύρα ή κόκκινο κρασί.

2)Κρύα σαλάτα ζυμαρικών και λαχανικών με λεπτοκομένες φέτες τυριού και ελαφριά γλυκόξινη σάλτσα απο πάνω.

3)Ντολμαδάκια με φρέσκα αμπελόφυλλα και μπόλικο λεμόνι στο μίγμα, χωρίς κιμά εννοείτε.

----------


## paketwmenh

> Τι thread είναι αυτό δεν θα προλαβαίνουμε να παραγγέλνουμε μόνο που το διαβάζουμε.
> 
> 1)Κοκκινιστό κοτόπουλο με μπόλικο πελτέ ντομάτας στην σάλτσα με τηγανιτές πατάτες περιχυμένες από την σάλτσα του κοκκινιστού, δύο μεγάλες φέτες ένταμ, μια μαρουλοσαλάτα και ένα μεγάλο ποτήρι παγωμένη μπύρα ή κόκκινο κρασί.
> 
> 2)Κρύα σαλάτα ζυμαρικών και λαχανικών με ελαφριά γλυκόξινη σάλτσα.
> 
> 3)Ντολμαδάκια με φρέσκα αμπελόφυλλα και μπόλικο λεμόνι στο μίγμα, χωρίς κιμά εννοείτε.


Εντάξει..μας ισοπέδωσες.... :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## savdown

> Εντάξει..μας ισοπέδωσες....


Είναι που δεν έχω φάει τίποτα απο το πρωί και έχω έμπνευση.  :Wink:

----------


## hedgehog

Δεν θέλω τέτοια.....
Εγώ θέλω μια φρατζόλα ψωμί.... να την κόψω σε φέτες..... να τις περάσω λίγες λίγες προς το τζάκι.... λίγο λαδάκι.... τρίψιμο λίγο σκορδάκι..... 
Μια πατάτα σε αλουμινόχαρτο στριμογμένη στην θράκα.....
Απο δίπλα το λουκανικάκι... λίγο κρασάκι.....
φφφφφφφ μου ανοίξατε την όρεξη!!!

----------


## Cafeeine

> Τι thread είναι αυτό δεν θα προλαβαίνουμε να παραγγέλνουμε μόνο που το διαβάζουμε.
> 
> 1)Κοκκινιστό κοτόπουλο με μπόλικο πελτέ ντομάτας στην σάλτσα με τηγανιτές πατάτες περιχυμένες από την σάλτσα του κοκκινιστού, δύο μεγάλες φέτες ένταμ, μια μαρουλοσαλάτα και ένα μεγάλο ποτήρι παγωμένη μπύρα ή κόκκινο κρασί.
> 
> 2)Κρύα σαλάτα ζυμαρικών και λαχανικών με ελαφριά γλυκόξινη σάλτσα.
> 
> 3)Ντολμαδάκια με φρέσκα αμπελόφυλλα και μπόλικο λεμόνι στο μίγμα, χωρίς κιμά εννοείτε.


Να σε ρωτήσω (έτσι μεταξύ μας...) το savdown βγαίνει απο το "σαβουρώνω" έτσι ?  :Laughing:  
[action=Cafeeine]πάει να γεμίσει ένα κενό που του δημιουργήθηκε έτσι ξαφνικά[/action]

----------


## freddy

> Να σε ρωτήσω (έτσι μεταξύ μας...) το savdown βγαίνει απο το "σαβουρώνω" έτσι ?  
> [action=Cafeeine]πάει να γεμίσει ένα κενό που του δημιουργήθηκε έτσι ξαφνικά[/action]



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   εννοειται!!!!!!!!!!!!(νομίζω)

----------


## savdown

> Να σε ρωτήσω (έτσι μεταξύ μας...) το savdown βγαίνει απο το "σαβουρώνω" έτσι ?  
> [action=Cafeeine]πάει να γεμίσει ένα κενό που του δημιουργήθηκε έτσι ξαφνικά[/action]


Όχι (μεταξύ μας)  :Razz: , αλλά όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω ήμουν σε μια στιγμή αδυναμίας  :Rolling Eyes:  και βγήκαν κάπως γλαφυρά!

----------


## NoDsl

Μουσακάς και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα....

----------


## bill2003

Δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω κάτι αλλά το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό...

- Αρχίζουμε με χορτόπιτα με χειροποίητο φύλλο και μπόλικο τυρί φέτα
- Στην συνέχεια, μπριζόλα ή μπιφτέκι στα κάρβουνα και χόρτα άγρια βρασμένα (απορώ η γιαγιά μου πως μπορεί τόσες ώρες σκυμμένη να τα μαζεύει) με μπόλικο λεμόνι από τον κήπο μας. Εννοείται μπόλικη σαλάτα μαρούλι.
- Φυσικά λεπτές φέτες ψωμί πυρωμένες στο τζάκι (κοινώς προμάδες) και άφθονο σπιτικό κρασί.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω κάτι αλλά το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό...
> 
> - Αρχίζουμε με χορτόπιτα με χειροποίητο φύλλο και μπόλικο τυρί φέτα
> - Στην συνέχεια, μπριζόλα ή μπιφτέκι στα κάρβουνα και χόρτα άγρια βρασμένα (απορώ η γιαγιά μου πως μπορεί τόσες ώρες σκυμμένη να τα μαζεύει) με μπόλικο λεμόνι *από τον κήπο μας*. Εννοείται μπόλικη σαλάτα μαρούλι.
> - Φυσικά λεπτές φέτες ψωμί πυρωμένες στο τζάκι (κοινώς προμάδες) και άφθονο σπιτικό κρασί.



 Δεν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο απο τον δικό σου κήπο!!

Ντομάτα κόκκινη κόκκινη με γέυση ντομάτας απο τον κηπο,  κρεμύδακι φρέσκο απο τον κήπο, αγγουράκι πάλι απο τον κήπο,  και κρεμύδι ξερό  απο αυτό που το κόβεις και αρχίζεις και κλαίς.
Μπόλικο λάδι απο τις ελιες,  και φρέσκο ζυμώτο ψωμάκι απο την Γιαγιά.

Αρε παλιές καλές εποχές
 :Crying:

----------


## bill2003

Τα καλά της επαρχίας. Δουλεύω Πάτρα ("μεγάλη" πόλη), μένω Ναύπακτο (ο κήπος που λέγαμε). Αν περάσεις από τα μέρη μας κάνε μια στάση να σε γεμίσουμε καλούδια  :Very Happy:

----------


## JoeBar

> Τα καλά της επαρχίας. Δουλεύω Πάτρα ("μεγάλη" πόλη), μένω Ναύπακτο (ο κήπος που λέγαμε). Αν περάσεις από τα μέρη μας κάνε μια στάση να σε γεμίσουμε καλούδια


 :Offtopic:  Πρέπει να ήσουν από τους πρώτους ανθρώπους που πάτησε τη γέφυρα του Ριου...  :Very Happy:   :Offtopic:

----------


## paketwmenh

πεινάωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  :Crying:

----------


## babality

> doner είναι το μπιφτέκι? (άσχετο!)


Ντονερ ειναι ο γυρος. Ειτε κοτοπουλο ειτε χοιρινο ειτε μοσχαρι ειτε αρνι κτλ.
Ααααααχχχχ δεν νοειται Ελληνας και να μην ξερει το ντενερ ρεεεεεεεεε.Χαχαχαχαχα!!!
Εμενα το αγαπημενο μου απο σπιτικο ειναι στο φουρνο χυλοπιτες μακριες χωριατικες με κοτοπουλο.Το κοτοπουλο να εχει ξεροψημενη πετσα και αλατι. Οπως το φτιαχνει η μανα μου ομως.Χεχεχε. Βασικα δεν νομιζω να καταφερει η οποιδηποτε γυναι κα μου να το φτιαξει ετσι.Σνιφ.
Απο βρωμικα φαγητα σουβλακακι θεσπεσιο φυσικα!!!

----------


## psyxakias

Ωραίος καιρός σήμερα.. (αλλάζω θέμα διότι μου τρέχουν τα σάλια)  :Crying:

----------


## daffy

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε..

Σπετσοφάι με μπόλικες πιπεριές.
Όλων των ειδών τα (ΚΑΛΑ) κινέζικα (τηγανιτά ρύζια με λαχανικά, γλυκόξυνα, spring rolls, μαύρα μανιτάρια απ'όλα κοινώς).
Οτιδήποτε ψημμένο στο τζάκι (και κλασσικά λίγο καμμένο εξωτερικά) συμπεριλαμβανομένων λουκανίκων, σουβλακίων, πατατών γεμιστών με τυρί..
Μακαρόναδοειδη όλων των ειδών κυρίως με άσπρες σάλτσες και άπειρα μανιτάρια.
Ούζο σε ταβέρνα με μπεκρή μεζέ και τηγανιτά κολοκυθάκια να τα βουτάς στο τζατζίκι και να λιώνουν στο στόμα σου (η εν λόγο διαδικασία γίνεται και με πατάτες).
Ξέχειλες κρέπες από πανδαισίες υλικών (αλμυρές πάντα με έξτρα κρέμα γάλακτος).
Πίτσες πάντα με λεπτή ζύμη, να μπορείς να τυλίξεις το κομμάτι και να το βάλεις όλο στο στόμα σου να μασουλάς ένα 5λεπτο με ένα χαμόγελο ηλιθίου..
Από γλυκά τα πάντα με ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία στο τσίζκεικ.

Αυτές είναι οι αδυναμίες μου, κατά τα άλλα τρώω τα πάντα  :Razz:  
Πείνασα τώρα, πάω να φάω γαρίδες με γλυκόξυνη.

ΥΓ. Θανάσης Κεμπάμπ Πάουερ  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## FODaki

παστιτσιο το οποιο φτιαχνω κι ολας...
μμμμμ.... επισης πολλα πολλα γλυκα ειδικα brownies με παγωτο ειναι απιστευτο

----------


## gatoulas

> παστιτσιο το οποιο φτιαχνω κι ολας...


Και αντί για μπεσαμέλ (μπλιούχ) βάζουμε Μοτσαρέλα!!!
Ίδιο χρώμα, άλλη γεύση!

----------


## FODaki

> Και αντί για μπεσαμέλ (μπλιούχ) βάζουμε Μοτσαρέλα!!!
> Ίδιο χρώμα, άλλη γεύση!


δεν το εχω δοκιμασει να σου πω την αληθεια μου... sounds tasty!!  :Smile:  αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως εγω βαζω τυρια στην μπεσαμελ... :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

> Δεν θέλω τέτοια.....
> Εγώ θέλω μια φρατζόλα ψωμί.... να την κόψω σε φέτες..... να τις περάσω λίγες λίγες προς το τζάκι.... λίγο λαδάκι.... τρίψιμο λίγο σκορδάκι..... 
> Μια πατάτα σε αλουμινόχαρτο στριμογμένη στην θράκα.....
> Απο δίπλα το λουκανικάκι... λίγο κρασάκι.....
> φφφφφφφ μου ανοίξατε την όρεξη!!!


Εναλλακτικά: ψωμί με καλαμάκια με το ψωμί να έχει ψηθεί μαζί με τα καλαμάκια στο ζουμί που βγάζουν και από πάνω ρίγανη και λεμόνι! Γιαμ!!

Επίσης κορυφαίος συνδιασμός: Ψωμί, φέτα, ελαιόλαδο, ρίγανη. Όλα τα λεφτά!

** Hengeo ξαφνικά άριχσαν να του τρέχουν τα σάλια...*

----------


## gatoulas

Τα καλαμάκια είναι πλαστικά, δέ θα λιώσουν;  :What..?:  
Πιο καλό θα ήταν με σουβλάκια.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## FODaki

εμα... σταματηστεεεε.. με κολαζετε!!!! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## haniotis

εχετε δοκιμασει πιλαφι κρητικο με βραστο ζιγουρι σε γαμο?να γλυφετε τα δακτυλα σας!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## freddy

οχι εγω τουλαχιστον δεν εχω δοκιμασει...ωραιο ε?

----------


## haniotis

Απο οσους μη Κρητικους που εχουν δοκιμασει μου λενε τα καλυτερα.Οπως και στακα με τηγανητες πατατες,συγκλινα,απακια,χοχλιους και αλλα.Εδω στη Κρητη εχουμε πηξει στη χοληστερινη  :Laughing:

----------


## freddy

εχετε φαει παστιτσαδα απο κερκυρα? απιστευτο.... :Very Happy:

----------


## A Hellene

Το έχουμε νομίζω ξαναπεί: Τίποτε σαν το Ξύγκι Ούρου με Αρκουδολουκάνικο (Βασική Εκπαίδευση, Εγχειρίδιο: "Ο ΑΣΤΕΡΙΞ ΣΤΟΣ ΕΛΒΕΤΟΥΣ").

----------


## freddy

ετσι ετσιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Hengeo

> εχετε φαει παστιτσαδα απο κερκυρα? απιστευτο....


Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ...




> Απο οσους μη Κρητικους που εχουν δοκιμασει μου λενε τα καλυτερα.Οπως και στακα με τηγανητες πατατες,συγκλινα,απακια,χοχλιους και αλλα.Εδω στη Κρητη εχουμε πηξει στη χοληστερινη


Στάκα; Πωπω τι μου θύμισες τώρα!!

----------


## sokratis

Σούπα γιουβαρλάκια της μαμάς άλλα όχι αυγολέμονο, με φρέσκια τριμένη ντομάτα. Άλλο πραμα...

----------


## johnkall69

Έλεος ρε παιδιά με τα κεμπάμπ του Θανάση .. τίποτα το σπουδαίο ..  :Thumbdown0:  Δοκιμάστε απο τον Διόνυσο στην Δάφνη και μετά ελάτε να μου ξαναπείτε για κεμπάμπ..! 1,75€ το πουλάει Νίκο Τσιαμτσίκα άν βλέπεις τι γράφω! :HaHa:  Αλλά το αξίζει και με το παραπάνω !!  :Very Happy:  2 αγαπημένα φαγητά εχω.. Σουβλάκια & καλαμαράκια τηγανητά με πολύ αλάτι και λεμόνι (φυσικά να συνοδεύοντε και με πατάτες) αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## babality

Tα κεμπαπια του Θαναση ειναι must.
Κοινη γνωμη :Thumbsup1:

----------


## ermis333

Οτιδήποτε κάνει κακό στην υγεία τρώγεται με μεγάλη χαρά και απόλαυση.

Καλό φαί δίχως κρέας = σεξ χωρίς οργασμό.

1.Όλα τα σουβλιστά στα κάρβουνα 
2. Σουβλάκια (γύρος-πίττα-κεμπάμπ-καλαμάκι), πίττες του παππού,
3. Σαλάτες  γιατί αν δεν φάμε και καμιά σαλάτα στα 40 πάμε για τα ραπανάκια.

----------


## johnkall69

> Οτιδήποτε κάνει κακό στην υγεία τρώγεται με μεγάλη χαρά και απόλαυση.
> 
> Καλό φαί δίχως κρέας = σεξ χωρίς οργασμό.


ΣΟΦΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ!!! 

Babality, κάνε μια δοκιμή και απο το μαγαζί που είπα και θα αλλάξεις γούστο όπως άλλαξαν αρκετοί φίλοι μου ώς τώρα  :Thumbsup1:  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## babality

> ΣΟΦΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ!!! 
> 
> Babality, κάνε μια δοκιμή και απο το μαγαζί που είπα και θα αλλάξεις γούστο όπως άλλαξαν αρκετοί φίλοι μου ώς τώρα


Ενας Θεος ξερει ποσο σοφα ειναι αυτα τα λογια.
Φιλε μου johnkall69 πιστεψε με ειμαι τοσο κοιλιοδουλος πυ λιγα πραματα δεν εχω φαει σ'αυτες τις γειτονιες. Αλλα τα κεμπαπια του Θανασακη θα με στοιχειωνουν για μια ζωη :Thumbsup1:   :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## freddy

> Ενας Θεος ξερει ποσο σοφα ειναι αυτα τα λογια.
> Φιλε μου johnkall69 πιστεψε με ειμαι τοσο κοιλιοδουλος πυ λιγα πραματα δεν εχω φαει σ'αυτες τις γειτονιες. Αλλα τα κεμπαπια του Θανασακη θα με στοιχειωνουν για μια ζωη


 

 :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   ετσι ετσιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 αλλα και του Σαββα τα σουβλακακια δεν ειναι επικα καλο μου babality???? :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## freddy

επισης τα σουβλακια της κερκυρας ειναι απιστευτα....
πολυ πικαντικα (βαζουν μια απιστευτη κοκκινη σαλτσα μεσα) αν φας μια φορα τα θυμασαι αρκετο καιρο μετα...
εφαγα αυτο το καλοκαιρι, ακομα τα νοσταλγω.....

----------


## babality

> ετσι ετσιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> αλλα και του Σαββα τα σουβλακακια δεν ειναι επικα καλο μου babality????


Σαββα Σαββα τι μου θυμιζει το ονομα :Whistling:  
Πλατεια Εξαρχειων κυριοιιιιιι.
Σαββας κεμπαπ για ατελειωτες νυχτες καθισμενος στη λεκανη :Laughing:

----------


## freddy

> Σαββα Σαββα τι μου θυμιζει το ονομα 
> Πλατεια Εξαρχειων κυριοιιιιιι.
> Σαββας κεμπαπ για ατελειωτες νυχτες καθισμενος στη λεκανη


τουλαχιστον θα εχεις περασει καλα πριν  :HaHa:   :HaHa:   :HaHa:   :HaHa:   :HaHa:

----------


## babality

> τουλαχιστον θα εχεις περασει καλα πριν





> ετσι ετσιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> αλλα και του Σαββα τα σουβλακακια δεν ειναι επικα καλο μου babality????


Οντως δε βαριεσαι?
Χαααααχαχαχ πλακα πλακα μια χαρα σουβλακια. Τα τιμαω γενικοτερα οποτε εχω την ευκαιρια και στανταρ Χριστουγεννα που πηγαινουμε με τη γυναικα και σταματαει παντα λιγο πριν σκασει. :HaHa:  
ΣΑΒΒΑΣ ΛΕΜΕ :Thumbsup1:

----------


## freddy

> Οντως δε βαριεσαι?
> Χαααααχαχαχ πλακα πλακα μια χαρα σουβλακια. Τα τιμαω γενικοτερα οποτε εχω την ευκαιρια και στανταρ Χριστουγεννα που πηγαινουμε με τη γυναικα και σταματαει παντα λιγο πριν σκασει. 
> ΣΑΒΒΑΣ ΛΕΜΕ


υπερβολες τωρα σταματαει λιγο πριν σκασει :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
αφου δε ξερει μαλλον που ειναι τα ορια της....χαχαχαχα

----------


## babality

> υπερβολες τωρα σταμταει λιγο πριν σκασει   
> αφου δε ξερει μαλλον που ειναι τα ορια της....χαχαχαχα


χαχαχα στανταρ :Very Happy:

----------


## johnkall69

Βρε μπάς και είστε βαλτοί απο τον Θανάση ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cafeeine

Βαλτοί είναι να μου ανοίξουν την όρεξη! :Twisted Evil:  [smilie=10,40,10]  :Twisted Evil:  [smilie=10,40,10]  :Twisted Evil:  [smilie=10,40,10]

[action=Cafeeine]ψάχνει το μενού της 24ωρης σουβλακερί ...[/action]

----------


## freddy

> Βρε μπάς και είστε βαλτοί απο τον Θανάση ?


 

Μα δε μιλαμε για τον θαναση τωρα....για Σαββα λεμε.
εσυ που μενεις Δαφνη εχεις φαει Λαδοκολα?

----------


## babality

johnkall69 λες να ειμαστε βαλτοι? :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Δικιο εχει ο freddy. Λαδοκολα τι σου λεει? εεεεεετσι :Thumbsup1:   Αμελετητα στη λαδοκολα :Very Happy:  
Cafeeine αυτο ηθελα να σε κανω να ψαχνεσαι βραδιατικα :Very Happy:

----------


## freddy

> johnkall69 λες να ειμαστε βαλτοι?   Δικιο εχει ο freddy. Λαδοκολα τι σου λεει? εεεεεετσι Αμελετητα στη λαδοκολα 
> Cafeeine αυτο ηθελα να σε κανω να ψαχνεσαι βραδιατικα


 
 Η freddy!!!!γιατι ολοι μου αλλαζετε το φυλοοοοοοοοοοο??? :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Cafeeine

> εσυ που μενεις Δαφνη εχεις φαει Λαδοκολα?


Βέβαια! Εδω και το adslgr έχει συνεστιάσει στη Λαδόκολλα (Πριν προσκολλήσουμε στον Καλαμπόκα  :Cool:  ).




> Cafeeine αυτο ηθελα να σε κανω να ψαχνεσαι βραδιατικα


Τελικά δεν υπέκυψα!

----------


## babality

> Βέβαια! Εδω και το adslgr έχει συνεστιάσει στη Λαδόκολλα (Πριν προσκολλήσουμε στον Καλαμπόκα  ). Καλα γινοντε συνεστιασεις σε "ξεκοιλιαστηρια" και μας λετε για καφεδες και τετοια? χαχαχαχαχα για κανονιστε παρακαλω κανα συμποσιο. και επισης...Για ενημερωστε κ.Cafeeine τι εστι Καλαμποκας.
> 
> 
> Τελικά δεν υπέκυψα!


 Καλα γινοντε συνεστιασεις σε "ξεκοιλιαστηρια" και μας λετε για καφεδες και τετοια? χαχαχαχαχα για κανονιστε παρακαλω κανα συμποσιο. και επισης...Για ενημερωστε κ.Cafeeine τι εστι Καλαμποκας.
Κακως εγω υποκυπτω παντα :Very Happy:

----------


## freddy

> Καλα γινοντε συνεστιασεις σε "ξεκοιλιαστηρια" και μας λετε για καφεδες και τετοια? χαχαχαχαχα για κανονιστε παρακαλω κανα συμποσιο. και επισης...Για ενημερωστε κ.Cafeeine τι εστι Καλαμποκας.
> Κακως εγω υποκυπτω παντα


 :Offtopic:  να ρωτησω κατι? πως γινεται αυτα που ειχες στην παραθεση να ειναι ιδια με αυτα που γραφεις? μπερδευτηκα.... :Sad:

----------


## BlindG

Λαδόκολλα rules!
To ίδιο και ο Σέσουλας (αλλά αυτός είναι στου διαόλου τη μάνα...)
freddy: Μη μας κατηγοράς... Έχεις δεί εσύ πουθενά καμία "freddy"? Εγώ όχι πάντως  :Very Happy:

----------


## freddy

> Λαδόκολλα rules!
> To ίδιο και ο Σέσουλας (αλλά αυτός είναι στου διαόλου τη μάνα...)
> freddy: Μη μας κατηγοράς... Έχεις δεί εσύ πουθενά καμία "freddy"? Εγώ όχι πάντως


 
που ειναι ο Σεσουλας...?
δε σας κατηγορω :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  .....

----------


## babality

> να ρωτησω κατι? πως γινεται αυτα που ειχες στην παραθεση να ειναι ιδια με αυτα που γραφεις? μπερδευτηκα....


εγω να δεις πως μπερδευτηκα μαυτο που εγραψες τωρα :Question:

----------


## BlindG

O Σεσσουλας είναι στο Περιπτέρι.
Το θέμα είναι όμως οτι είναι "μικρό" μέρος και γενικώς πρέπει να περιμένεις για να φάς (εκτός αν το φάρδος σου ξεπερνάει το Ριο-Αντίριο!)

----------


## Cafeeine

Μην ανυσηχείτε... μόλις σφίξουν λίγο τα στομάχια απο τα πάθη των εορτών θα έχουμε και νέες συνεστιάσεις... 
[action=Cafeeine]ακονίζει τα μαχαιροπήρουνα ...[/action]

----------


## freddy

χεχεχεχε αντε να σε δωωω αν προλαβω εν δρασει

----------


## BlindG

Όνειρο απατηλό. Εγώ να μου ΣΦΙΞΕΙ θέλω αλλά μάλλον μας έχει χαλάσει τη γραμμή ο ΟΤΕ και αυτό ακούει "ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕ!"... 

Χάλια μιλάμε... ΧΑΛΙΑ.

----------


## paketwmenh

Τώρα εγώ που θέλω σουβλάκια 10 η ώρα το πρωί με αυτά που λέτε, είμαι πολύ εκτός τόπου και χρόνου? :Embarassed:

----------


## paris

επειδη είναι η αγαπημένη ασχολία του Έλληνα (και δική μου) δεν μπορούσα να μην απαντήσω σε κάτι τέτοιο....

λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε: ό,τι έχει σχέση με ζυμαρικά και ρύζια (θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένη στο Πεκίνο... μήπως να την κάνω γι άλλες πολιτείες?)

 :Thumb Dup:

----------


## FODaki

> επειδη είναι η αγαπημένη ασχολία του Έλληνα (και δική μου) δεν μπορούσα να μην απαντήσω σε κάτι τέτοιο....
> 
> λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε: ό,τι έχει σχέση με ζυμαρικά και ρύζια (θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένη στο Πεκίνο... μήπως να την κάνω γι άλλες πολιτείες?)


ναι προτινω να πας και να με παρεις(paris) μαζι σου!!! :Razz:

----------


## paris

> ναι προτινω να πας και να με παρεις(paris) μαζι σου!!!


κοιτα... θα το σκεφτώ :Whistling:    εξαρτάται τι θα έχω λαμβάνειν....

----------


## BlindG

Κοίτα που κατάντησε η "μασαμπούκα" :HaHa:  
Συνεχίστε εσείς, θα υπάρξει κοινό, σίγουρα!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tar-Aldarion

Πιλάφι με κοτόπουλο στην γάστρα και για τον χειμώνα φασολάδα πηχτή!!

----------


## BlindG

Tar-Aldarion: Θες να "πάμε" όλοι μαζί παρέα τώρα που έρχεται και η ρούσικη βαρυχειμωνιά εεεεε?????

----------


## babality

> Μην ανυσηχείτε... μόλις σφίξουν λίγο τα στομάχια απο τα πάθη των εορτών θα έχουμε και νέες συνεστιάσεις... 
> ** Cafeeine ακονίζει τα μαχαιροπήρουνα ...*


Αστα αυτα...Μου χρωστας μια εξηγηση.
Τι εστι Καλαμποκας????? :Very Happy:

----------


## octap

Πωπω τι μου θυμήσατε τώρα!!!
Είχα 4 σουβλάκια στο ψυγείο απο χτες και ξέχασα να τα πάρω στην δουλειά και με έχει κόψει πείνα απο τις 11  :Whistling:  
Κρίμα!!! :Embarassed: 

Edit: Με βλέπω να χτυπάω την γνωστή αραβική με κοτόπουλο απο το γνωστό
Edit2: Totally  :Offtopic:

----------


## freddy

χιονιζει............. :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
τι τρωμε οταν χιονιζει?????????

----------


## paketwmenh

μμμ...φακές? :What..?:  
Τραχανά ίσως... ή μήπως φασολάδα όπως προείπε ο φίλος *Tar_Aldarion*?
Θα μπορούσαμε να φάμε και κρεατόσουπα όταν χιονίζει ή...πατσά...μπλιάξ... :Thumbdown0:

----------


## lamesaint

> μμμ...φακές? 
> Τραχανά ίσως... ή μήπως φασολάδα όπως προείπε ο φίλος *Tar_Aldarion*?
> Θα μπορούσαμε να φάμε και κρεατόσουπα όταν χιονίζει ή...πατσά...μπλιάξ...


Ε όχι και μπλιάξ....Ειδικά μετά από "ξίδια" , σώζει ζωές!!!  :Very Happy: 
Ή ψιλικομμένος από τον Ηλία στην Εγνατία στην Θεσσαλονίκη (τι θυμηθηκα τώρα...)

----------


## paketwmenh

> Ε όχι και μπλιάξ....Ειδικά μετά από "ξίδια" , σώζει ζωές!!! 
> Ή ψιλικομμένος από τον Ηλία στην Εγνατία στην Θεσσαλονίκη (τι θυμηθηκα τώρα...)


Η μαύρη μου αλήθεια είναι ότι  δεν έχω φάει και ποτέ...αλλά μόνο στην ιδέα ανατριχιάζω..
Να το προσπαθήσω δηλαδή ε?Γιατί και από ξύδια, καλά πάμε..

----------


## ShadowAngel

Μακαρόνια με κιμά ασφαλώς και Κρέπες, πολλές Κρέπες!!! :Thumb Dup:

----------


## supermario

> Ε όχι και μπλιάξ....Ειδικά μετά από "ξίδια" , σώζει ζωές!!! 
> Ή ψιλικομμένος από τον Ηλία στην Εγνατία στην Θεσσαλονίκη (τι θυμηθηκα τώρα...)


Οχι απλα σωζει ζωες. Νεκρους ανασταινει μετα απο τα "ξυδια".... :Very Happy:

----------


## babality

Εμενα καμια κρεπα η βρωμικο με στρωνει μετα απο ξυδεμποριο. Τωρα για πατσα μια φορα εφαγα και μετα ηθελα να ξερασω τις επομενες 5 ωρες. Μιλαμε για καταστροφη!

----------


## freddy

> Εμενα καμια κρεπα η βρωμικο με στρωνει μετα απο ξυδεμποριο. Τωρα για πατσα μια φορα εφαγα και μετα ηθελα να ξερασω τις επομενες 5 ωρες. Μιλαμε για καταστροφη!


χχαχαχαχαχα αληθεια babality? τρωνε και τα κοαλα πατσα? εγω νομιζα οτι τρωνε μονο ευκαληπτο(το διορθωσα γιατι εχω ενα κοαλα διπλα μου και διαμαρτυρεται :Very Happy:  )......
το βρωμικο στην καβαλας..αχ το βρωμικο στην καβαλας.... :Sad:   :Sad:  
θελω βρωμικα απο την καβαλας.......... :Sad:

----------


## babality

> χχαχαχαχαχα αληθεια babality? τρωνε και τα κοαλα πατσα? εγω νομιζα οτι τρωνε μονο κρεας......
> το βρωμικο στην καβαλας..αχ το βρωμικο στην καβαλας....  
> θελω βρωμικα απο την καβαλας..........


Ωωωωωωωω ξερω ποιο εννοειτε κ. Freddy. κυριοιιιιιι Καβαλας βρωμικο ονοματι "TURBO"
Εεεετσι!!!

----------


## lamesaint

> Η μαύρη μου αλήθεια είναι ότι  δεν έχω φάει και ποτέ...αλλά μόνο στην ιδέα ανατριχιάζω..
> Να το προσπαθήσω δηλαδή ε?Γιατί και από ξύδια, καλά πάμε..


Θα σου πρότεινα μια βόλτα από τον Ζήκο, στην πλ. Καλογήρων στην Δάφνη , κατά προτίμηση μετά από καμμιά κρασοποτοκατάνυξη , και ζήτα έναν ψιλοκομμένο (είναι για αρχάριους  :Very Happy: ....). Έτσι τον ξεκίνησα και γώ, στον (πάλαι ποτέ) Ηλία στην Εγνατία στην Σαλονίκη.

----------


## BlindG

εεεε.... Ζήκος τέλος.... Τουλάχιστον έτσι όπως ήταν....

----------


## lamesaint

> εεεε.... Ζήκος τέλος.... Τουλάχιστον έτσι όπως ήταν....


Σωστό και αυτό , αλλά ακόμα τον φτιάχνει ωραίο.

Επίσης και η Λαδόκολα απέναντι είναι καλή φάση.

Αλλά το καλύτερό μου είναι ο Ρήγας στην Σεβαστουπόλεως με ότι νοστιμιές έχει στην στόφα!! Γνωστός είναι και για τις πανσέτες βεβαίως βεβαίως. Α! και καλές τιμές και τηγανητό παγωτό στο τέλος.

Δεν κάνουμε την 19η εκεί?

----------


## paketwmenh

Έεεεεεεετσι παρακαλώ να πέφτουν οι ιδέες!
Με εκπλήσσετε με το πόσα στέκια σωστών καλοφαγάδων γνωρίζετε!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ! :Clap:

----------


## lamesaint

> χιονιζει.............  
> τι τρωμε οταν χιονιζει?????????


Λουκάνικα στα κάρβουνα, με μπόλικο λεμόνι και κρασάκι κόκκινο άφθονο :-) δίπλα στο τζάκι..... :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## freddy

στο τζακι....................ετσι ειπες την μαγικη λεξη, διπλα στο τζακι!!!! αυτο ηθελα να ακουσω...κερδιζεις!!!!

----------


## Νικαετός

Από τις ομορφότερες εμπειρίες της ζωής μου ...αρκετά νεότερος αποκλεισμένος από τα χιόνια σε χωριάτικο σπίτι κάπου στα Πιέρια με πολύ πολύ κρασί , χωριάτικα πικάντικα λουκάνικα ,ολονυκτία στο τζάκι με όλη την Λίμνη πολυφύτου στα πόδια μας , (το σπίτι ακριβώς σε φρύδι με τον γκρεμό από κάτω ) ...κάπου εκεί νομίζω πως έγινε η μεγάλη μου κόρη  :Very Happy:  . 

Αχ ...τι μου θυμίζετε , να είστε καλά !

----------


## freddy

να ειστε καλα να ξαναζησετε και καλυτερες εμπειριες κ. Nikoseagle!!!

----------


## Νικαετός

> να ειστε καλα να ξαναζησετε και καλυτερες εμπειριες κ. Nikoseagle!!!


Να είσαι καλά !! Αλλά μάλλον στην ...επόμενη ζωή ! Τώρα αυτά είναι για σας ...να ζήσετε και να χαρείτε την ζωή σας , γιατί η ρημάδα είναι πολύ σύντομη ! 

Τώρα εγώ , μόνο γουρουνόπουλο με τα φιλαράκια ! 

Πάντως ειλικρινά : Εύχομαι όλοι να ζήσετε , πολύ πολύ όμορφες στιγμές με αυτούς που αγαπάτε και να τα λέτε μετά από 20 - 30 χρόνια από σήμερα , στο virtual στέκι adslgr.com , παρέα με νέους ανθρώπους  !!! Αυτό που μου προσφέρει , αυτό το φόρουμ είναι ανεκτίμητο !

----------


## freddy

τιποτε δεν αποκλειεται....!!!!

----------


## BlindG

> Να είσαι καλά !! Αλλά μάλλον στην ...επόμενη ζωή ! Τώρα αυτά είναι για σας ...να ζήσετε και να χαρείτε την ζωή σας , γιατί η ρημάδα είναι πολύ σύντομη ! 
> 
> Τώρα εγώ , μόνο γουρουνόπουλο με τα φιλαράκια ! 
> 
> Πάντως ειλικρινά : Εύχομαι όλοι να ζήσετε , πολύ πολύ όμορφες στιγμές με αυτούς που αγαπάτε και να τα λέτε μετά από 20 - 30 χρόνια από σήμερα , στο virtual στέκι adslgr.com , παρέα με νέους ανθρώπους  !!! Αυτό που μου προσφέρει , αυτό το φόρουμ είναι ανεκτίμητο !


Έχω κάποιες αντιρίσεις !

Καταρχάς προτιμώ να τα λέω τσαλακώνοντας(/σαβουριάζοντας/μασαμπουκώνοντας/γουρουνιάζοντας) παρά σε virtual στέκι  :Razz: 

Κατα δεύτερον, γιατι είναι "για εμάς" αυτά??? Σε καμία των περιπτώσεων δεν "είναι για εμάς"!!! Είναι για ΟΛΟΥΣ και για "εσάς" !!! Οκ, ίσως να μην χρειάζεται πελαργός αλλά ΣΩΠΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ μπορούν να επαναληφθούν!!!!

----------


## lamesaint

Ολοι μαζί λοιπόν για την 19η!!! :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

Αν δεν γίνει μέσα στις πρώτες 15 μέρες του Φεβρουαρίου....

----------


## freddy

τωρα ομως εγω πεινασαα!!!!! και τι θα φαωωωω..... :Sad:

----------


## BlindG

Ζυμαρικά σε οποιαδήποτε παραλαγή.

Edit: εεεεεε επειδή .... ναι, αυτό, οι παραλαγές ΔΕΝ θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνουν μπρόκολα, μελιτζάνες και άλλες τέτοιες αηδίες. Καλά είναι τα λαχανοζαρζαβατικά, αλλά ΟΧΙ με Ζυμαρικά.

----------


## freddy

καλα και χρυσα τα ζυμαρικα..αλλα προτιμαω κρεας και πιο συγκεκριμενα σουβλακι...
αν και τελευταια δε μπορω να φαω ουτε το μισο τοση ορεξη εχω

----------


## sdikr

Ανοίξε ενα καινούργιο γυράδικο εδώ στην Θεσσαλονική,  είχε μεσα στον κατάλογο κάτι περίεργα σάντουιτς,  ενα μάλιστα ήταν 47 πόντους μετα συγχωρήσεως!!  :Razz: 

Πράγματικά επαθα πλάκα 2 μέρες έτρωγα γύρο!!

----------


## freddy

ετσι πρεπει.......!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   ή τρωμε ή δεν τρωμε..μισα πραγματα θα κανουμε?

----------


## BlindG

Γύρος... bandwidth....Γύρος.... Bandwidth.... Τώρα που κάνω δίαιτα μπορώ να παω σκανδιναβία για να μην θυμάμαι τέτοια πράγματα και μόλις τελειώσει η δίατα, θα μαζέψω τα 1500 DVD που θα έχω κατεβάσει μέχρι τότε και θα ξανακατέβω.....

----------


## freddy

υπομονη μεχρι να σταματησεις τη διαιτα λοιπον....

----------


## BlindG

Σκανδιναβία τώρα!!!
Μπορεί και ο sdikr να θέλει να έρθει. Όχι γιατί κάνει δίαιτα αλλά γιατί δεν του αρέσουν τα σουβλάκια  :Wink:

----------


## freddy

ουτε εμενα μου αρεσουν :Wink:  .. (θελω να  τρωω μονο καθε μερα)

----------


## babality

> ενα μάλιστα ήταν 47 πόντους μετα συγχωρήσεως!! 
> Πράγματικά επαθα πλάκα


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## freddy

πεινασααααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## babality

> πεινασααααααααααααααααααααααα


Δε σε χαλαει που τρωω τωρα Γιουβετσακι κατευθειαν απο τον πυλο :One thumb up:  :Clap:  :One thumb up:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## WAntilles

> ...κάτι περίεργα σάντουιτς...


Ζαμπόν-τυρί;  :Mr. Green:

----------


## babality

Αυτη τη στιγμη παιζει στο γραφειο μου μπουγατσα homemade εξτρατερεστιαλ :Laughing:  
Μιλαμε για κομματι της ταξεως των 3 κανονικων κομματιων
ΑΑΑΑΑΑΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΓΓΓΓΚΚΚΚΚ!!!!!
Σε κανα διωρακι σκαει και στο γραφειο Γαλακτομπουρεκο απο το θρυλικο Κοσμικον. Σημειωση το γραφειο μου ειναι στα Οινοφυτα ε? Αλλα εχουμε αντιπροσωπους γιαυτες τις δουλειες. :Razz:

----------


## babality

Το γαλακτομπουρεκο ειναι γεγονος. Σερβιρεται αμεσα και ειμαι ετοιμος για πολλαπλα καταγματα στο στομαχι :ROFL:

----------


## A Hellene

Χοιρινές κοτολέτες πανέ, που είχα καιρό να φάω...

Σκέτα γλυφιτζούρια!

----------


## freddy

μα γιατι στην πετρουπολη δεν υπαρχει ενα καλο σουβλατζιδικο μα γιατι???? :Sad:

----------


## A Hellene

Μήπως επειδή έχει καλές πιτσαρίες???

----------


## freddy

η αληθεια ειναι οτι δε πολυτρελαινομαι για πιτσες, οποτε και δεν ξερω...

----------


## A Hellene

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, αστειεύθηκα! Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι για αυτό που έγραψα προηγουμένως.
Αποφεύγω τελευταία το πρόχειρο φαγητό έξω, μια που δεν με βοηθά και η καθιστική ζωή που κάνω...

----------


## freddy

ναι το ξερω το καταλαβα δεν παρεξηγηθηκατε... :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αυτη τη στιγμη παιζει στο γραφειο μου μπουγατσα homemade εξτρατερεστιαλ 
> Μιλαμε για κομματι της ταξεως των 3 κανονικων κομματιων
> ΑΑΑΑΑΑΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΓΓΓΓΚΚΚΚΚ!!!!!
> Σε κανα διωρακι σκαει και στο γραφειο Γαλακτομπουρεκο απο το θρυλικο Κοσμικον. Σημειωση το γραφειο μου ειναι στα Οινοφυτα ε? Αλλα εχουμε αντιπροσωπους γιαυτες τις δουλειες.


Παραμονές Χριστουγέννων ,ξεκίνησα για Λάρισα (πεθερά  :Sad: ) ,2 ταψιά (μεγάλα) από το Κοσμικό, μόλις βγαλμένα από τον φούρνο σχεδόν καυτά, μέχρι  την Τανάγρα είχα καταβροχθίσει το ένα ...η σύζυγος "σερβίριζε" (στην μαμά της την πήγαινα καλέ) και εγώ ...έτρωγα ...τελικά μετά από ομηρικές μάχες , εφτασε στην πεθερά το μισό από το  δεύτερο ταψί ...σε 3 ώρες 1 και μισό μεγάλο ,είναι προσωπικό ρεκόρ LOL . (Άξιζε και τον στομαχόπονο όλη την υπόλοιπη μέρα και το βράδυ  :Thumbs up: ) .

----------


## freddy

δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι αξιζε..
ο Παππους μου ειχε φαει μονος του ενα ταψι με μελομακαρονα.... :Smile:

----------


## babality

> Παραμονές Χριστουγέννων ,ξεκίνησα για Λάρισα (πεθερά ) ,2 ταψιά (μεγάλα) από το Κοσμικό, μόλις βγαλμένα από τον φούρνο σχεδόν καυτά, μέχρι την Τανάγρα είχα καταβροχθίσει το ένα ...η σύζυγος "σερβίριζε" (στην μαμά της την πήγαινα καλέ) και εγώ ...έτρωγα ...τελικά μετά από ομηρικές μάχες , εφτασε στην πεθερά το μισό από το δεύτερο ταψί ...σε 3 ώρες 1 και μισό μεγάλο ,είναι προσωπικό ρεκόρ LOL . (Άξιζε και τον στομαχόπονο όλη την υπόλοιπη μέρα και το βράδυ ) .


Θελετε να γινουμε φιλοι? :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Laughing:

----------


## FFGR

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Nikoseagle
> 
> Παραμονές Χριστουγέννων ,ξεκίνησα για Λάρισα (πεθερά ) ,2 ταψιά (μεγάλα) από το Κοσμικό, μόλις βγαλμένα από τον φούρνο σχεδόν καυτά, μέχρι  την Τανάγρα είχα καταβροχθίσει το ένα ...η σύζυγος "σερβίριζε" (στην μαμά της την πήγαινα καλέ) και εγώ ...έτρωγα ...τελικά μετά από ομηρικές μάχες , εφτασε στην πεθερά το μισό από το  δεύτερο ταψί ...σε 3 ώρες 1 και μισό μεγάλο ,είναι προσωπικό ρεκόρ LOL . (Άξιζε και τον στομαχόπονο όλη την υπόλοιπη μέρα και το βράδυ ) .
> 
> 
> Θελετε να γινουμε φιλοι?


Δικός μου φίλος θα γίνει που μένω και Λάρισα αυτόν τον καιρό (φοιτιτική ζωη, δεν χρειάζεται να σας πω πως είναι το ψυγείο μου μέσα  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## babality

Εεεεερε το βραδακι με περιμενει αλλη μια βασανιστικη νυχτα στην ταβερνα του Μιστερ Λουκιδελη με τα κλασικα. Ξερετε τωρα...Τυροκροκετες, ψαρονεφρια, κοψιδια, μπιφτεκια, κρασια, φλογερες παστουρμα, τζατζικια, σαγανακια, πατατες, καβουροσαλατες και τα σχετικα.
Ααααααρε Λουκιδελη :Worthy:

----------


## freddy

αληθειαααααααα??? ωραια πραγματα... :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

> Εεεεερε το βραδακι με περιμενει αλλη μια βασανιστικη νυχτα στην ταβερνα του Μιστερ Λουκιδελη με τα κλασικα. Ξερετε τωρα...Τυροκροκετες, ψαρονεφρια, κοψιδια, μπιφτεκια, κρασια, φλογερες παστουρμα, τζατζικια, σαγανακια, πατατες, καβουροσαλατες και τα σχετικα.
> Ααααααρε Λουκιδελη


Δεν μιλας για τη ταβερνουλα στη γειτονια σου  με αυλη σε σχημα γαμμα εξωτερικη 
που βλεπει κερκιδες γηπεδου  και ποτε ποτε τραγουδαει νεαρος με κιθαριτσα
 :Wink:  :Thinking:  :Crying:  :Sad:  :Redface:  :Whistle: 
εδιτ
νομιζω λεγεται "αγονη γραμμη" οχι εεεεεεε
 :Redface:   :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## babality

> Δεν μιλας για τη ταβερνουλα στη γειτονια σου με αυλη σε σχημα γαμμα εξωτερικη 
> που βλεπει κερκιδες γηπεδου και ποτε ποτε τραγουδαει νεαρος με κιθαριτσα
> 
> εδιτ
> νομιζω λεγεται "αγονη γραμμη" οχι εεεεεεε


Λουκιδελης λεμε :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Και για να συνεχιστει αυτη η συζητηση ενα γιαμι γιαμι μενου:
 :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Wink:   :Clap:   :Thumbs up:   :Thinking:  
Μακαροναδα κλασικη με σαλτσα κοκκινη με μανιταρια
χωριατικη σαλατα κομπλε με ελιες καλαματιανες
και για επιδορπιο προβειο γιαουρτι με μελι θυμαρισιο και ψιχα καρυδια
 :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Thumbs up:   :Worthy: 
Η μηπως ξεροψημενες μπριτζολιτσες χοιρινες με πατατουλες χειροποιητες τηγανητες
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## paris

Αν δεν έχετε δοκιμάσει λιγκουίνι με λαχανικά δεν έχετε δοκιμάσει τίποτα! Είναι φοβερό και νοστιμότατο.... :Razz:   :Worthy:  

Σημείωση: τα λιγκουίνι είναι είδος ζυμαρικού πολύ νόστιμο

----------


## BlindG

..... με λαχανικα..... ναι.....
με λάχανο και μελιτζάνες όπως θα τα μαγείρευε ο Picard και οι Άγγλοι.... :Very angry:

----------


## babality

> Και για να συνεχιστει αυτη η συζητηση ενα γιαμι γιαμι μενου:
>       
> 
>      
> Η μηπως ξεροψημενες μπριτζολιτσες χοιρινες με πατατουλες χειροποιητες τηγανητες
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


γιαμι γιαμι τσι τσι γιαμι γιαμι :Razz:   :Wink:   :Clap:   :Worthy:

----------


## babality

Ελα λεμε οπου ναναι σκαει γουρουνακι στο γραφειο.Απιστευτο? 1η φορα γινεται. Αντε παντα τετοια :Clap:

----------


## lamesaint

> Λουκιδελης λεμε


Αυτόν εδώ λες ε?

----------


## babality

> Αυτόν εδώ λες ε?


μαλιστα κυριε αυτον :Worthy:

----------


## lamesaint

:Offtopic:  
Ε τότε για δες και αυτό το θρέντ και προχώρει στα δέοντα με σχετικές προτάσεις (τι να φάτε , τι να πιείτε και τα σχετικά)
 :Offtopic:

----------


## freddy

φοβερα πραγματα και πολυ καλες τιμες εχει και το εδεσμα στην πλατεια των λιοσιων..μιλαμε για πολυ ωραιαααα σουβλακια που ειναι το τελευταιο που δοκιμασααααααααα :Very Happy:

----------


## lamesaint

> φοβερα πραγματα και πολυ καλες τιμες εχει και το εδεσμα στην πλατεια των λιοσιων..μιλαμε για πολυ ωραιαααα σουβλακια που ειναι το τελευταιο που δοκιμασααααααααα


Φρεντυ ντηαρ αν θες πόσταρε και δώ για να τα εχουμε μαζεμένα :-)

----------


## freddy

οκ μιστερ αλλα οχι τωρα βαριεμαι!!

----------


## Hengeo

Έφτιαξε κάτι σοκολατάκια η μητέρα μου...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## babality

> φοβερα πραγματα και πολυ καλες τιμες εχει και το εδεσμα στην πλατεια των λιοσιων..μιλαμε για πολυ ωραιαααα σουβλακια που ειναι το τελευταιο που δοκιμασααααααααα


Πςςςςς εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Ρες συ πρωτη φορα τρωω σουβλακια, κρεπες και τσιζμπεργκερ και κλαμπ που αξιζουν και τσακιζουν. Εεεεετσι τσιζ με πραγματικο μπιφτεκακι. :One thumb up:

----------


## gallahant

πιλαφι οπως το κανει η γιαγια μου  :Clap:

----------


## paris

γαρίδες μιαμ μιαμ

----------


## freddy

πειναω και παλι δεν εχουμε τιποταααααααααααααααααααα αδειο το ψυγειοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## babality

Χαχαχαχα παει ο Φρεντυ θα πεθανει της πεινας το παιδι.
Εγω μολις χτυπησα ενα σαντουιτσακι με ελιες, τυρι, ντοματα. Απλο και καλο για μεχρι τις 11 το βραδυ που δεν θα φαω τιποτα :Crying:

----------


## freddy

να φας και να μην κλαις...δε σε χαλαει που θα χτυπησω ενα καλο γλυκο τρυφερο( :ROFL:  ) σαββα...

----------


## babality

> να φας και να μην κλαις...δε σε χαλαει που θα χτυπησω ενα καλο γλυκο τρυφερο( ) σαββα...


αααααρρρρρργγγγκκκκκαξγλαξγφαλδξφ  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Mad:

----------


## freddy

και ουτε να νευριαζεις :Razz:

----------


## babality

Ητανε σημερα να τσιμπισουμε σουβλακι στο γραφειο αλλα τελικα δεν εκατσε και τωρα τρωω παστελι. Φιασκο :Sad:  
Και μεχρι τις 11 νηστικος ε?

----------


## freddy

μεγαλο φιασκο ομως!!!! :Mad:  
παστελι??? μπλιαξ :Sad:

----------


## babality

Βασικα αυτο που τρωω ειναι ψιλοωραιο αλλα και παλι που σουβλακι και που παστελι. Γιαυτο λεω μια απο αυτες τις μερες να παρω τη γυναικα μου και να παμε "Γενοβεφα" που τσακιζει κεφαλια.
Στη Μεταμορφωση. Εεεεεεεεετσι!!!!!

----------


## freddy

ωραια πραγματα!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## babality

Σαρεσε ζουδι ε?

----------


## freddy

ε ναι ψεματα να πω υπαρχει το συστημα  :ROFL:

----------


## babality

Δυστυχως ομως τα παιδακια που γουσταρω τα τσιμπαει. 40 το κιλο λεμε.
Αλλα δεν πειραζει παιζει να τα δωσω ετσι για το γαμωτο και μετα θα τα φαω ολα μεχρι να εκραγω :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Κατι τετοιες **** καναμε και εμεις στα νιατα μας 
και μετα να η γαστρορραγια στα 23   να το ελκος στα 30  
Παντως το παστελακι μια χαρα υγιεινο γλυκο  ειναι  αλλα οχι και  για δεκατιανο
Τι θα λεγατε για τη νεα υγειας αμυγδαλου...  οχι εεεε δε λεει διπλα στα Ξυγκια και τα ξυδια

----------


## Patentman

Ηθελα λιγο καπνιστο σολωμο ετσι οπως τον φτιαχνει ο πατερας ενος φιλου μου.

----------


## paris

Εγώ τώρα έχω όρεξη για μηλόπιτα μιαμ μιαμ!!!! :Razz:

----------


## babality

> Κατι τετοιες **** καναμε και εμεις στα νιατα μας 
> και μετα να η γαστρορραγια στα 23 να το ελκος στα 30 
> Παντως το παστελακι μια χαρα υγιεινο γλυκο ειναι αλλα οχι και για δεκατιανο
> Τι θα λεγατε για τη νεα υγειας αμυγδαλου... οχι εεεε δε λεει διπλα στα Ξυγκια και τα ξυδια


Aν δεν τα κανεις θα εισαι δυστυχισμενος μια ζωη. Αν δεν νιωσεις το ξυγκι να σου βουλωνει τους σιελογοννους αδενες και να προσπαθεις να τους ξεβουλωσεις με γαργαρες τζατζικι τοτε δεν εχεις κανει τιποτα στη ζωη σου. :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> Aν δεν τα κανεις θα εισαι δυστυχισμενος μια ζωη. Αν δεν νιωσεις το ξυγκι να σου βουλωνει τους σιελογοννους αδενες και να προσπαθεις να τους ξεβουλωσεις με γαργαρες τζατζικι τοτε δεν εχεις κανει τιποτα στη ζωη σου.


Τα αστερακια περι μ@λ@κιων αναφερονταν σε χοντρες μασαμπουκες μετα
απο μεγαλες ξενηστικωμαρες λογω φορτου δουλείας
Και τα ξυγκια τρωμε, Και τζατζικι βρωμαμε, Και τα ξυδια αμα χρειαστει ....
Σκεψου Ψαρονεφρι στου Βαγγελη στο Ψαλιδι, 
μετα "εξοχικο" τυλιχτο στα Πευκα
και για γλεντακι στο ΤΟΛ με ρεμπετικα ΩΩΩΩΩΠΑ!!!

----------


## babality

> Τα αστερακια περι μ@λ@κιων αναφερονταν σε χοντρες μασαμπουκες μετα
> απο μεγαλες ξενηστικωμαρες λογω φορτου δουλείας
> Και τα ξυγκια τρωμε, Και τζατζικι βρωμαμε, Και τα ξυδια αμα χρειαστει ....
> Σκεψου Ψαρονεφρι στου Βαγγελη στο Ψαλιδι, 
> μετα "εξοχικο" τυλιχτο στα Πευκα
> και για γλεντακι στο ΤΟΛ με ρεμπετικα ΩΩΩΩΩΠΑ!!!


Ακριβως :One thumb up:

----------


## lamesaint

manoulamou
"Σκεψου Ψαρονεφρι στου Βαγγελη στο Ψαλιδι, "

πληζ , εξπλειν σαμ μορ :-)

----------


## manoulamou

*Βαγγελης* (Ταβ) τηλ: 210 2822515  Λεωφ Κυμης & *Πελικα* 64, *Μαρουσι*
Το athinorama που επεμενε για 
<<συνορα Πευκης-Ηρακλειου: Φιλετακια και ψαρονεφρι χορευουν στη σχαρα.>>
Πρωτη φορα εκει εφαγα τετοιο ζουμερο και ταυτοχρονα τοσο
καλοψημενο Ψαρονεφρι. Αλλα και στα υπολοιπα ξυγκια καλος ειναι.

----------


## babality

Αγκοπ!!!!
Πανω στην κρεοντος στα σεπολια. Πολιτικη κουζινα και το πιπερι μεχρι τον αστραγαλο. (Αν θελεις φυσικα)
Ολα τα καλα ειναι εκει. Αντανα, Γιαουρτλου, Ντονερια, Σισ κτλ. Για γλυκο δε?
Σουφλε σοκολατας(οποιος εφαγε πραγματικα εκλαψε) Καζαν Ντιμπι(εξαισιο) και το χειροτερο...Κιουνεφε!!!(Αυτο δε λεω τι ειναι) :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αγκοπ!!!!
> Πανω στην κρεοντος στα σεπολια. Πολιτικη κουζινα και το πιπερι μεχρι τον αστραγαλο. (Αν θελεις φυσικα)
> Ολα τα καλα ειναι εκει. Αντανα, Γιαουρτλου, Ντονερια, Σισ κτλ. Για γλυκο δε?
> Σουφλε σοκολατας(οποιος εφαγε πραγματικα εκλαψε) Καζαν Ντιμπι(εξαισιο) και το χειροτερο...Κιουνεφε!!!(Αυτο δε λεω τι ειναι)



Ωραία ! Πότε πηγαίνουμε ??  :Very Happy:

----------


## babality

Καποιος κακομοιρης ηθελε να παμε για πολιτικη αλλα τελικα... :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Καποιος κακομοιρης ηθελε να παμε για πολιτικη αλλα τελικα...


Πελασγέ , Πέμπτη βράδυ ??

----------


## babality

> Πελασγέ , Πέμπτη βράδυ ??


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Ναι αυτος :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Πεμπτη? Θελω κι εγωωωωωωωω.

----------


## Νικαετός

Πάντως εμένα είναι δίπλα ...με τα πόδια , θα πάω LOL !!

----------


## gallahant

Οταν ειναι να πατε, καντε κανα πμ, μοναχοφαιδες :Razz:

----------


## babality

> Αγκοπ!!!!
> Πανω στην κρεοντος στα σεπολια. Πολιτικη κουζινα και το πιπερι μεχρι τον αστραγαλο. (Αν θελεις φυσικα)
> Ολα τα καλα ειναι εκει. Αντανα, Γιαουρτλου, Ντονερια, Σισ κτλ. Για γλυκο δε?
> Σουφλε σοκολατας(οποιος εφαγε πραγματικα εκλαψε) Καζαν Ντιμπι(εξαισιο) και το χειροτερο...Κιουνεφε!!!(Αυτο δε λεω τι ειναι)


Ειμαι απαραδεκτος. Ειμαι αισχρος. Ειμαι παραπληροφοριοδοτης. Ειμαι στον κοσμο μου και δεν ξερω ουτε τον κοσμο να ενημερωσω. Ειμαι αχρηστος γιατι τα γλυκα που εγραψα δεν ειναι σ'αυτο το μαγαζι. Οταν τα εγραφα ειχα στο μυαλο μου τον Πελασγο και την πολιτικη κουζινα που ηθελε να φαει οποτε ειχα στο μυαλο μου το "Περα" στη Ν. Φιλαδελφεια που εχει αυτα τα γλυκα. Βεβαι κι ο Αγκοπ εχει γλυκο αλλα δεν ξερω πως ειναι γιατι δεν εχω προλαβει ποτε.Μαλλον καποιοι Ουνοι μας προλαβαινουν καθε φορα. Πελασγε μηπως εχεις παει Αγκοπ? :Laughing:  
Νικαετε και παλι με τα ποδια πας και Περα αν θες αυτα τα γλυκα οποτε μην σε απασχολει και πολυ η αλλαγη :Very Happy:

----------


## freddy

Παμε ρεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
παμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## artlovergr

Τι μου αρέσει Ντολμαδάκια γιαλαντζί (με αμπελόφυλλο,) Σαρμαδάκια ή όπως λέτε στον Νότο (λαχανοντολμάδες) Κοτόπουλο στιφάδο και [πολλά άλλα ] αν συνεχίσω θ ακούσω το στομάχι μου να γουργουρίζει αρε μαναααααααααααααααααααα λολ

----------


## gallahant

> Παμε ρεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> παμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:  

Που???????????????????????????


 :Bla Bla:

----------


## manoulamou

> Αγκοπ!!!!
> Πανω στην κρεοντος στα σεπολια. Πολιτικη κουζινα και το πιπερι μεχρι τον αστραγαλο. (Αν θελεις φυσικα)
> Ολα τα καλα ειναι εκει. Αντανα, Γιαουρτλου, Ντονερια, Σισ κτλ. Για γλυκο δε?
> Σουφλε σοκολατας(οποιος εφαγε πραγματικα εκλαψε) Καζαν Ντιμπι(εξαισιο) και το χειροτερο...Κιουνεφε!!!(Αυτο δε λεω τι ειναι)


Δεν εχει σημασια το μαγαζι  ΑΓΚΟΠ ή  περα
ολα αυτα που αναφερονται  ειναι ΚΟΛΑΣΗΗΗΗΗ :Crying:  :Worthy:

----------


## Hengeo

Ένα είναι ΤΟ πολίτικο γλυκό: Σεκέρ Παρέ!

----------


## paris

Τί είναι αυτό? Τί έχει μέσα?

----------


## manoulamou

http://xmas.ert.gr/xmas_body.asp?cid=2743&id=11610
Υλικά:
300 γρ. Αλεύρι    180 γρ. Σιμιγδάλι   240 γρ. φρέσκο Βούτυρο 
170 γρ. άχνη Ζάχαρη   2 Αυγά  1,5 κουτ. Baking Powder
Αλάτι   45-50 Αμύγδαλα ξεφλουδισμένα  750 γρ. Ζάχαρη
600 γρ. Νερό    Χυμός λεμονιού
 :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

> http://xmas.ert.gr/xmas_body.asp?cid=2743&id=11610
> Υλικά:
> 300 γρ. Αλεύρι 180 γρ. Σιμιγδάλι 240 γρ. φρέσκο Βούτυρο 
> 170 γρ. άχνη Ζάχαρη 2 Αυγά 1,5 κουτ. Baking Powder
> Αλάτι 45-50 Αμύγδαλα ξεφλουδισμένα 750 γρ. Ζάχαρη
> 600 γρ. Νερό Χυμός λεμονιού


 :Respekt:

----------


## paris

:Chef:  μιαμ μιαμ καλο φαίνεται :Razz:

----------


## immortal1979

πειναωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!

----------


## babality

Καμια φωτο απο το γλυκο?

----------


## manoulamou

δεν το εχω κανει εγω να εξηγουμαστε :Wink:  
αμα θελετε κανα συγκλινο
ή καμμια λαλαγκιδα

----------


## freddy

ξερω ποιο ειναι δε μου πολυαρεσει..

----------


## manoulamou

Γι αυτο τι γνωμη εχετε?

Η γι αυτο

Η γι αυτο

για αλλα γλυκα εδω:
http://www.myworld.gr/browse/1579

----------


## freddy

αυτα ειναι τελεια...

----------


## paris

Μην με παιδεύετε άλλο pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Worthy:

----------


## babality

> Γι αυτο τι γνωμη εχετε?
> 
> Η γι αυτο
> 
> Η γι αυτο
> 
> για αλλα γλυκα εδω:
> http://www.myworld.gr/browse/1579


καλουδια φαινοντε αυτα αν και δεν μου φαινοντε για πολιτικα. Σεκερ παρε εχω δοκιμασει και δεν μου αρεσε. Αλλα εδω εμεις μιλουσαμε για κιουνεφε,καζαν ντιμπι και σουφλε σοκολατας που ειναι για να εκτοξευσεις το ζαχαρο σου σε αστρονομικα επιπεδα κι εσεις μας παρουσιασατε "μπισκοτα"? :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## freddy

το τελευταιο ειναι πολιτικο..το τελευταιο στην φωτογραφια της ειναι πολιτικο..για τα αλλα 2 δε ξερω αλλα το τελευταιο ειναι.

----------


## manoulamou

(1)Καμμια σχεση: Τούρτες Παγωτό Τούρτα Μπλακ Φόρεστ με 2 Σοκολάτες
Τα αλλα δυο *ναι* ειναι *Πολίτικα γλυκά*:
(2)  Σαμουσάδες 
(3)  Μπακλαβάς
Oλα εδω http://www.myworld.gr/browse/1591 με χορταστικες-φατε ματια γλυκά- φωτος
Δειγμα *Ραβανί* Βέροιας

Για το σεκερ παρε προηγηθηκε στο 207 μηνυμα...

----------


## babality

Θελωωωωωωωωωωω :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

Τι απ ολα θελεεεεεεεειιιιιιιιιιιις?
Βολεψου μ αυτα τωρα :

----------


## babality

Ωωωωχ ρε παιδια τιναι αυτη ρε?
Βαλτή ειναι? :Crying:

----------


## freddy

αστα να πανε..ευτυχως σημερα δεν πεινασα....

----------


## babality

Εγω ομως τωρα πεινασα και λεω να χτυπησω κανα ντονατ μετα. Μουφα αλλα τι να κανουμε?

----------


## BlindG

Μα
Κα
Ρο
Νια

----------


## freddy

> Μα
> Κα
> Ρο
> Νια


 μπα οχι...δε θα συμφωνησω για μια ακομη φορα μαζι σου...

 κρε
 ας    :Razz:

----------


## babality

> κρε
> ας


 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :One thumb up:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## manoulamou

Κατι κλασικο δλδ χοιρινα σουβλακια:

ΟΧΙ σαν τα παραπανω(μηνυμα 216)
 Μοσχαράκι Στιφάδο με Κάστανα  :ROFL:  
ουτε βεβαια την αστακομαραροναδα :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BlindG

Μα
Κα
Ρο
Νια

----------


## babality

> Μα
> Κα
> Ρο
> Νια


Αμαν σκαλωσε αυτος. Αγορινα μου αλλο η ζυμη κι αλλο η τοξινη. Ζυμη = ξενερωτο  Τοξινη = Ανδρισμος :Laughing:

----------


## freddy

> Αμαν σκαλωσε αυτος. Αγορινα μου αλλο η ζυμη κι αλλο η τοξινη. Ζυμη = ξενερωτο Τοξινη = Ανδρισμος


 
 χαχαχ αστον τον blindg θα σκαλωσει και θα το λεει συνεχεια μετα..
μακαρονια και μακαρονια και μακαρονια...θα γεμισει μια απαντηση με ειδη μακαρονιων... :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## babality

> χαχαχ αστον τον blindg θα σκαλωσει και θα το λεει συνεχεια μετα..
> μακαρονια και μακαρονια και μακαρονια...θα γεμισει μια απαντηση με ειδη μακαρονιων...


Μουαααχαχαχαχαχα. Ειναι μακαρονας τι να κανουμε?
Βασικα εγω εξηγησα ποιοι τρωνε μακαρονια και ποιοι τσιτσι :Laughing:

----------


## freddy

ποιο να πνιξουμε??? ναι μεσα να το πνιξουμε αλλα ποιο???

----------


## babality

> ποιο να πνιξουμε??? ναι μεσα να το πνιξουμε αλλα ποιο???


Τον τυφλο.  :Wink:

----------


## freddy

:Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  ναι τωρα σιγουρευτηκα οτι μιλαγες για τον τυφλο και χαιρομαι...
ναι μεσα να το πνιξουμε το ατιμο τυφλο χαζο βλαμμενο κουναβι κτλ...

----------


## babality

> ατιμο τυφλο χαζο βλαμμενο κουναβι κτλ...


ΩΩΩΩΩΩΧΧΧ :Blink:  
Κουναβι ειναι??? :Very Happy:

----------


## freddy

νομιζω οχι...αλλα δε πειραζει τα χειροτερα θα πω για αυτον προκειμενου να το πνιξουμε... :Evil:

----------


## babality

> νομιζω οχι...αλλα δε πειραζει τα χειροτερα θα πω για αυτον προκειμενου να το πνιξουμε...


A αμα ειναι ετσι οκ :Laughing:

----------


## freddy

τι λες για την επομενη συναντηση????  καλη ιδεα?

----------


## babality

> τι λες για την επομενη συναντηση???? καλη ιδεα?


 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

> ΩΩΩΩΩΩΧΧΧ 
> Κουναβι ειναι???


Κ ο γ ι ο τ   ειναι το καϋμενακι, και το ταλαιπωρει ο roadrunner :Wink: 
Μα
κα
ρο
νιαααααααααααα

Spaghetti ala Poutanesca

----------


## freddy

φτανει πια με τα μακαρονια σας μου την σπανε ειναι το ευκολο φαγητο για τη μητερα μου και εκνευριζομαι..γιατι δε μου λεει μαγειρεψε εσυ παρα μαγειρευει μακαρονια και ειναι και ανοστα... :Mad:

----------


## manoulamou

Επιτελους εκδηλωθηκες!  Να πω ειλικρινα κι εγω μπορει να βαριεμαι να μαγειρεψω 
αλλα αποφευγω τα ζυμαρικα! Το πολυ μια φορα τη βδομαδα!
Αληθεια τι φαγητα μας αρεσουν πιο πολυ?
Ωραιο θεμα για ανταλλαγη αποψεων! Τα ζυμαρικα, τα κρεατα, τα οσπρια?
Τα λαδερα, τα ψητα, τα αχνιστα... Προτιματε το σπιτικο φαγητο, το γρηγορο, το κυριλε...
Κι απ τα γλυκα: ταψιου η κουταλιου?

----------


## Shady

Λοιπόν εμένα μου αρέσουν τα "διαφορετικά" φαγητά. Όχι τα σιχαμερά. Τα διαφορετικά. Για να εξηγούμαι, ΟΧΙ φίδια, σαλιγκάρια, σούσι ή οτιδήποτε παρόμοιο. Αλλα βαριέμαι να τρώω καθε μέρα τα ίδια. Γιαυτό μαρέσει όταν τρώω ήρεμα και ωραία κάτι.. κάπως διαφορετικό. Δηλαδή ένα κρέας μαγειρεμένο κάπως διαφορετικά, με κάτι διαφορετικό για συνοδευτικό, με μιά πρωτότυπη σαλάτα, ένα ωραίο κρασάκι.. Καλή η μπριζόλα ρε παιδιά αλλα ΞΕΝΕΡΑ οταν την τρώς κάθε μέρα ίδια με τις ίδιες πατάτες ή το ίδιο ρύζι. Καλό και το σουβλάκι αλλα...

Τα γλυκά δεν μου πολυαρέσουν  :Redface:

----------


## sdikr

> φτανει πια με τα μακαρονια σας μου την σπανε ειναι το ευκολο φαγητο για τη μητερα μου και εκνευριζομαι..γιατι δε μου λεει μαγειρεψε εσυ παρα μαγειρευει μακαρονια και ειναι και ανοστα...


Τα ζυμαρικά ειναι το ποιο universal  φαγητο,  μπορείς να κάνεις ότι θέλεις (σάλτσες  κλπ)

----- ειμαι μακαρονάς!!

----------


## turbo3hp

> φτανει πια με τα μακαρονια σας μου την σπανε ειναι το ευκολο φαγητο για τη μητερα μου και εκνευριζομαι..γιατι δε μου λεει μαγειρεψε εσυ παρα μαγειρευει μακαρονια και ειναι και ανοστα...


Αν είναι άνοστα, τότε γιατί δεν κάνεις κάτι για αυτό; Μαγείρεψε εσύ, δώσε της μητέρας σου να δοκιμάσει και πές της "να, τέτοια γεύση θέλω να έχει το φαγητό".  :Wink:

----------


## gallahant

Βαλε λιγο βουτυρο λιγο πριν τα βγαλεις απ την κατσαρολα. Λιγο αλατακι επισης στην κατσαρολα πριν βαλεις τα μακαρονια μεσα. Μια καλη σαλτσουλα ισως? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lamesaint

επειδή το σηκώνουν και οι μέρες εμένα τώρα τελευταία πολύ μου κάνουν κάτι και τα μύδια αχνιστά.....θυμάμαι ακόμα ένα τσιμπούσι στο Γαλαξίδι , στο ουζερί στο Ναυτικό Ομιλο όπου τα σερβίρουν σε μπωλ με ζουμάκι κάργα που ανασταίνει και νεκρούς ....(τσ τσ τσ τι επικαιρότης!!!!)

----------


## babality

Εγω ειμαι κρεατας. Πολυ κρεας ομως. Γουστερνω και μακαρονακια αλλα δεν ψοφαω κιολας. Μαρεσει το τσιτσι με διαφορους τροπους. Με σαλτσα ασπρη και μανιταρια, με κοκκινη παραδοσιακη σαλτσα, με καρυ, με οτιναναι τελοσπαντων. Απο εκει και περα ναι ξερω το μοσχαρι ειναι πιο υγειινο αλλα δεν μαρεσει τοσο οσο το γουρουνακι. Το μοσχαρι μαρεσει οταν ειναι σωστα μαγειρεμενο, μαλακο, με ωραια μπαχαρια κτλ κτλ. Τελος το αρνακι ειναι το αγαπημενο μου και μπορω να γινω πολυ σιχαμενος οσο αφορα το αρνακι. Θυμαμαι ενα πασχα που ξυλωνω μια πετσα με εξτρα λιπος και βαζω στη μεση τζατζικι και την τυλιγω σε στυλ φλογερα και την καταβροχθιζω αλλα πηγα να λιποθυμησω απο το λιπος το πολυ. Παρολα αυτα το ευχαριστηθηκα και η σκηνη θα μου μεινει για παντα χαραγμενη στο νου :Very Happy:  
Απο κει και περα το αγαπημενο μου φαγητο ειναι μακριες χυλοπιτες με κοτοπουλο στο φουρνο αλλα ετσι οπως το φτιαχνει η μανα μου. Ξεροψημενο το κοτοπουλακι απο πανω και ειδικο ψησιμο σε πυρεξ, ειδικη ωρα, ειδικα μπαχαρια. (Α ρε μανα τι θα γινει οταν δεν θα μπορεις πια να φτιαχνεις αυτα τα πραγματα? :Crying:  )
Απο σαλατικα το αγαπημενο μου ειναι το τζατζικακι αλλα και η σαλατα του Σεφ παλι απο τη μανα γιατι κανενας αχρηστος δεν την εχει καταφερει ακομα ετσι. Μιλαμε για κλαμα!!!
Απο junkfood την οποια υπεραγαπαω :Redface:   δεν θα μπορεσω ποτε να ξεπερασω αυτο το ρημαδι το σουβλακι. ΠΟΤΕ!!!
Απο γλυκα τωρα μαρεσουν ολα. Τουρτες, ταρτες, γαλακτομπουρεκα, μπακλαβαδες(το αγαπημενο μου), παστες, κουταλιου(συκο, κερασι, καρυδατο), μιλφειγ, προφιτερολ και ποσα αλλα που ξεχναω. Απαραιτητη προυποθεση ειναι τα γλυκα ταψιου να κολυμπανε στο μελι :Redface:  

Θα επιστρεψω οταν θυμηθω και τα υπολοιπα αν και μονος μου θα κλεισω το τοπικ αν με αφησετε :Very Happy:

----------


## manoulamou

> Αν είναι άνοστα, τότε γιατί δεν κάνεις κάτι για αυτό; Μαγείρεψε εσύ, δώσε της μητέρας σου να δοκιμάσει και πές της "να, τέτοια γεύση θέλω να έχει το φαγητό".


Σ αυτο θα συμφωνησω πληρως!(αρκει να μην τρωει καθε μερα μακαρονια)
Κανω μια κοκκινη σαλτσα με μανιταρια θεϊκη! Ο γιος μου την τρωει για φαγητο απο μονη της!
Την *αρχικη* συνταγη μου την ειχε μαθει σας πληροφορω *η κορη μου*
Κι απο τοτε ειμαι ανοιχτη, σε καθε τι καινουργιο, ιδιως αν προερχεται απο νεοπες της κουζινας :ROFL:

----------


## babality

> Σ αυτο θα συμφωνησω πληρως!(αρκει να μην τρωει καθε μερα μακαρονια)
> Κανω μια κοκκινη σαλτσα με μανιταρια θεϊκη! Ο γιος μου την τρωει για φαγητο απο μονη της!
> Την *αρχικη* συνταγη μου την ειχε μαθει σας πληροφορω *η κορη μου*
> Κι απο τοτε ειμαι ανοιχτη, σε καθε τι καινουργιο, ιδιως αν προερχεται απο νεοπες της κουζινας


Αυτες ειναι μαμαδες. Γεια σου μαμα :One thumb up:

----------


## BlindG

ΠΕΙΝΑΩ
ΜΑ
ΚΑ
ΡΟ
ΝΙΑ

(manoulamou  :Worthy:  για την υπεράσπιση αλλά μην τα λές έτσι αυτά τέτοια ώρα  :Crying: )
(sdikr: ΔΙΚΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ!!!!  :Drunk:  Σημείωση: Όχι ακατάσχετες ποσότητες ζυμαρικών στην σκυλίτσα! Όσο λιγότερα, τόσο καλύτερα!)

----------


## paketwmenh

μακαρόνια...πάρτε αυτό τώρα και μη μιλάτε...


χωρίς σχόλια..

----------


## BlindG

Σχόλιο: Τα ribs δεν πιάνουν ΜΙΑ δίπλα σε καλοψημένο παΐδι.

ΜΑ
ΚΑ
ΡΟ
ΝΙΑ

----------


## paketwmenh

> Σχόλιο: Τα ribs δεν πιάνουν ΜΙΑ δίπλα σε καλοψημένο παΐδι.
> 
> ΜΑ
> ΚΑ
> ΡΟ
> ΝΙΑ


Ribs??????? :Sneer: 
Eλληνιστός την άλλη φορά παρακαλώ...Μιλάμε για ελληνικές διαδικασίες..

----------


## paketwmenh

επίσης εσύ που είσαι τόσο μακαρονάς, φαντάζομαι δε σε χαλάει μία μακαρονάδα στη χόβολη..
Θεέ μου, κόλαση..

----------


## darkness

Γειά σου ρε πακετωμένη με τις χόβολές σου..

----------


## freddy

αγαπω μια πιτσιρικα :Drunk:   :Drunk:

----------


## GoG

Ελεος ρε παιδια,το τι threads υπαρχουν σε αυτο το forum δεν περιγραφεται...Χαοτικη κατασταση!!
Πλακα κανω φυσικα,χαιρομαι να βλεπω ενα forum  για τα παντα!

----------


## lamesaint

> μακαρόνια...πάρτε αυτό τώρα και μη μιλάτε...
> 
> χωρίς σχόλια..


Tι μου θύμησες τώρα: θα βγώ εκτός...συνόρων με κάτι τέτοια...Εξηγώ: Μάαστριχτ στο "Γκαούτσος" με 15-20 ευρώ , δεν θυμάμαι καλά, έχει πιάτο all you can eat!! με ribs όπως στην φωτό ...μιαμ μιαμ μιαμ...

----------


## manoulamou

> μακαρόνια...πάρτε αυτό τώρα και μη μιλάτε...
> <<ΜΑΝΟΥΛΑΜΟΥ        ΚΑΤΙ           ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ!!!!!>>>
> χωρίς σχόλια..


Μου φαινεται πως ανοιξα τον ασκο του Αιολου, 
αλλα τουλαχιστον οι φωτος ειναι πολυ γιαμι-γιαμι
Καλυτερα να μασας παρα να βλεπεις :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη σας βλεπω λιγο πεσμενους παρτε λιγο Ψυρρη:

----------


## BlindG

Μακαρόνια έχει???

----------


## babality

> Επειδη σας βλεπω λιγο πεσμενους παρτε λιγο Ψυρρη:


Παρε βαθιες ανασες μην κοιτας τις φωτογραφιεεεεες!!!
Φφφ Φφφ Φφφ
Μην κοιτας σου λεω
Δεν μπορωωωωω
Φφφ Φφφ
manoulamou θα μας στειλετε στον ταφο? :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Γιατι καλε το λετε αυτο? 
Αυριο ή μεθαυριο δινετε εκεινο το λάιβ?
Ε κανονειστε Σαββατο βραδυ την εξοδο, δεν χαθηκε κι ο κοσμος :Thinking:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Πφφφ... Μου ανοίξατε την όρεξη.. Πάω να φάω μακαρόναδα  :Razz:

----------


## paris

Θέλω να φάω σπανακόπιτταααααααααααααααα :Clap:

----------


## babality

> Γιατι καλε το λετε αυτο? 
> Αυριο ή μεθαυριο δινετε εκεινο το λάιβ?
> Ε κανονειστε Σαββατο βραδυ την εξοδο, δεν χαθηκε κι ο κοσμος


Σημερα ειναι το live αλλα οι κυριοι δυστυχως κανονισαν για σημερα την συναντηση. Δε βαριεσαι next time. Αλλα θα ερθετε κι εσεις ομως. Εγω χωρις τη μανουλα μου δεν παω πουθενα. Ειμαι μαμακιας τι να κανω? :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

Μακαρόνια θα έχει στο live?

----------


## babality

> Μακαρόνια θα έχει στο live?


Γιοτά :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

Εγώ μωρέ?
Live χωρίς Μακαρόνια (πριν, μετά, κατα τη διάρκεια, δεν έχει σημασία!) = γυναίκα χωρίς οπίσθια.

----------


## freddy

blindg μην απαντας λεγοντας βλακειες για μια ακομη φορα

----------


## BlindG

Α, κατάλαβα... Αναφέρεσαι φυσικά στο γεγονός οτι είναι δύσκολο να τρως Μακαρόνια επι σκηνής, την ώρα που παίζεις. Οκ. Κατανοητό. Συγγνώμη  :Embarassed:

----------


## babality

> Α, κατάλαβα... Αναφέρεσαι φυσικά στο γεγονός οτι είναι δύσκολο να τρως Μακαρόνια επι σκηνής, την ώρα που παίζεις. Οκ. Κατανοητό. Συγγνώμη


χαχαχα :Laughing:  με τη μουσικη που παιζουμε μονο κοψιδια σαπια μπορεις να φας για να εισαι και μεσα στο κλιμα.

----------


## BlindG

Κάποιος κάνει εξάσκηση στο μπάσο και ακούγεται από τον ακάλυπτο της πολυκατοικείας. Δεν κάνω πλάκα!

----------


## manoulamou

Μα τοσο χαλια ακοη εχεις ρε κογιοτακι?
η μπαντα του  μπαμπαλιτυ που κανει δοκιμες για το λάιβ ειναι :Laughing:  ακομα να το καταλαβεις? 
Προτεινω η μαμα σου Freddy, να υιοθετησει τον BlindG ή θα χορτασει μακαρονια 
ή θα τα σιχαθει τελειως, κερδος θαχουμε :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BlindG

Να χορτάσω, λίγο δύσκολο. Μετά απο πολύμηνη δίαιτα (που έσπαγε εδώ και εκεί λόγω ταξιδιών) κατα την διάρκεια της οποίας με το ζόρι κατανάλωσα 3 πακέτα Μακαρόνια, νομίζω οτι το σύνδρομο έλλειψης θα κάνει ΧΡΟΝΙΑ να περάσει.
Επιπλέον: Μέχρι κάποια ηλικία δεν μπορούσα να επέμβω στις κινήσεις του μάγειρα. Αυτό όμως άλλαξε και είμαι σε θέση να τον σκάσω αν δεν κάνει κάτι που θέλω, ή απλώς να πω "ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΩ" (π.χ. Μακαρόνια με λάχανο ala Jean Luc Picard) και να βάλω δικιά μου κατσαρόλα  :Razz: 
Είμαι περίεργος αν παίζουν Μακαρόνια στην Αλεξάνδρα.... :Thinking:

----------


## freddy

> Να χορτάσω, λίγο δύσκολο. 
> Επιπλέον: Μέχρι κάποια ηλικία δεν μπορούσα να επέμβω στις κινήσεις του μάγειρα. Αυτό όμως άλλαξε και είμαι σε θέση να τον σκάσω αν δεν κάνει κάτι που θέλω, ή απλώς να πω "ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΩ" (π.χ. Μακαρόνια με λάχανο ala Jean Luc Picard) και να βάλω δικιά μου κατσαρόλα 
> 
> 
> Είμαι περίεργος αν παίζουν Μακαρόνια στην Αλεξάνδρα....


δε θα χορταινες οχι απλα θα τσαντιζοσουνα με την ανοστιλα...οποτε ναι ας σε υιοθετησει..χαχαχα




> Προτεινω η μαμα σου Freddy, να υιοθετησει τον BlindG ή θα χορτασει μακαρονια 
> ή θα τα σιχαθει τελειως, κερδος θαχουμε


ωραια η ιδεα σας... :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

Τι εγινε χορτασατε στην συναντηση και δεν πεινατε ?
Τοσο καλο το φαγητο?
Ωραια για επιδορπιο: Παγωτό Βανίλια

Και για τον* BlindG*: Σπαγγέτι με Καπνιστό Σολομό, Μπρικ και Βότκα
 (sorry *freddy*)

----------


## freddy

δεν πειραζει manoulamou σημερα πηγαμε Λουτρακι σε μια ταβερνα by the sea η οποια ειναι απεριγραπτη...δε λεω τιποτα αλλο! 
μονο οτι αν ξεκινησεις να τρως απο εκει δε μπορεις να σταματησεις...

----------


## manoulamou

Αντε λοιπον καλη χωνεψη στους χορτατους
ο ΒlindG αγνοειται στις παρυφες της Αλεξανδρας,
ο babality πλακωνεται με τις αλλες αγορινες...
Απο αυριο διαιτα, μεγαλοβδομαδιατικη :Wink:

----------


## freddy

διαιτα για τον blindg που του χρειαζεται κιολα.....χαχααχαχαχαχα :Twisted Evil:

----------


## lamesaint

> δεν πειραζει manoulamou σημερα πηγαμε Λουτρακι σε μια ταβερνα by the sea η οποια ειναι απεριγραπτη...δε λεω τιποτα αλλο! 
> μονο οτι αν ξεκινησεις να τρως απο εκει δε μπορεις να σταματησεις...


Ντήαρ Φρέντυ μήπως 
Μαιστράλι is the name
and masabouka is the game??

Γνωστό μέρος στο Λουτράκι, για τις μεγάλες μερίδες του...πρέπει να παραγγέλνεις με προσοχή εκεί  ;-)

----------


## freddy

> Ντήαρ Φρέντυ μήπως 
> Μαιστράλι is the name
> and masabouka is the game??
> 
> Γνωστό μέρος στο Λουτράκι, για τις μεγάλες μερίδες του...πρέπει να παραγγέλνεις με προσοχή εκεί  ;-)


Μμμμ δε ξερω.... :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## babality

Lamesaint προσκυναω :Worthy:  
Παλι αναστεναζε η κακομοιρα η Freddy γιατι ως γνωστον δεν ξερει που να σταματησει. Αλλα αυτη τη φορα αναστεναζα κι εγω.
manoulamou επεσε αρκετο ξυλο στο live αλλα πληρωθηκα με Μαιστραλι :Cool:  
Τυφλε ειδες οτι ακομα και στο σπιτι σου σε κυνηγανε οι μπασιστες? :Clap:

----------


## giannakis1984

έπρεπε να το κάνουμε δημοσκόπιση  :Smile:  
το δικό μου αγαπημένο φαγητό ειναι μια καλοψημένη μπριζόλα με πατάτες τηγανιτές ...  και μια καρμπονάρα για σαλάτα :-) ... μου άνοιξε η όρεξη...

----------


## babality

Μπριζολα και καρμποναρα για σαλατα :Thinking:  
ΚΥΡΙΟΣ :Worthy:

----------


## manoulamou

Μηπως ειναι μεταλλαγμενος ο BlindG 
με αλλο nickname??? :ROFL: ???

----------


## babality

> Μηπως ειναι μεταλλαγμενος ο BlindG 
> με αλλο nickname??????


Μουααααααααααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## BlindG

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying: 
Βαρβαροβάνδαλοι παίζετε με τον πόνο μου  :Crying:   :Crying: 
ΠΕΙΝΑΩ και είμαι δουλειά και δεν έχω φάει τίποτα... 
ΘΕΛΩ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑΑΑΑ  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying: 
ΟΧΙ παγωτό βανίλια  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  
*ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑ* :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

για τιμωρια σου λοιπον  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  
*Πράσινες* Ταλιατέλες με Σάλτσα Ντομάτας-Μελιτζάνας

Αντε βρε και καλη Ανασταση!!! :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΒΡΕ Αχριστοι 
δεν θα πατε στον Επιταφιο
τι κανετε εδω τρωτε καρμποναρες
εικονικες???* :Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BlindG

ΜΕΛΙΤΖΑΝΕΣ ΜΕ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ?????? :Shocked:   :Badmood:   :Whip:   :2Guns:   :Rifle:   :Viking: :  :Very angry:   :Rant: 

*ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΓΕΜΙΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΟΛΙΚΟ ΛΑΡΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΞΥΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΝΑ ΡΙΞΕΙΣ ΦΑΣΟΛΑΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΑΝIΤΑΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΡΕΞΗ ?????*  :Rant:   :Very angry:   :Badmood: 

Ακους εκεί λέει μελιτζάνες με ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ  :Very angry:   :Badmood: 

Και όσο για τον ψοφοτάφειο, είμαι ΑΚΟΜΑ δουλειά....... :Badmood:

----------


## manoulamou

Kαι να σκεφτεις καποιοι πληρωνουν 
για να φανε αυτες τις  αηδιεεεεεςςςς
Αντε και *καλη ξεκουραση BlindG*
δεν πιστευω να δουλευεις και αυριο??

----------


## giannakis1984

ρε παιδιά ας το αφήσουμε το ξιδι....δεν μπορώ....ουτε να το αναπνεύσω..καλή δύναμη σε όλους...η κυριακή ειναι κοντά...κακόμοιρο κοκορέτσι τι έχεις να πάθεις  :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

Αυτοί οι τρέντηδες που τρώνε Μακαρόνια με σπαράγγια/αγγινάρες/μελιτζάνες/κολοκύθια, παρακαλούνται να μετακομίσουν προς Αγγλία μεριά για να κάνουν παρέα με τους υπόλοιπους εκεί που δεν ξέρουν να φάνε  :Whip: 
Επίσης, οι υπάνθρωποι που είναι ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑανοιχτόμυαλοι/μοντέρνοι μα(λ...)γειρες (ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ) και μαγειρεύουν αυτά τα εκτρώματα θα πρέπει να τουφεκίζονται με μηχάνημα αμμοβολής το οποίο είναι γεμισμένο με κριθαράκι/χυλοπίτες και ότι απομείνει από τα βέβηλα σώματά τους, να θάβεται με κατσαρίδες :Badmood: 

Ευχαριστώ για την ... ξεκούραστη ευχή  :Very Happy:  Σε λίγο θα σπατσάρω και εγώ για κρεββάτι  :Mr. Green:

----------


## blend

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## freddy

δε λεω τιποτα αλλο...
αρνι!!!!!!!

----------


## babality

> δε λεω τιποτα αλλο...
> αρνι!!!!!!!


Θελετε κατι αλλο?

----------


## giannakis1984

κανένα κοκορετσάκι αν γινετε ????  :Very Happy:

----------


## babality

Δωσεεεεε

----------


## manoulamou

Μαγειριτσα κανείς???

----------


## babality

> Μαγειριτσα κανείς???


Σε 2 λεπτα το πολυ θα υπαρχει ετην κοιλια μου. Σε 2 μολις λεπτα :Wink:

----------


## lamesaint

ΜΜΜΜ πάω να δώ τι έχει φτιάξει η μάνα...πφφφ και πρέπει και να σηκωθώ πρωί να στήσω σούβλες και αρνιά...μιαμ μιαμ  και για αρχή θα παίξουν κάτι γερμανικά βούρστ (πρωτότυπο μεν, δεν έχω μπλέξει με κοκορέτσια ακόμα δε, έχω πολλά να μάθω ακόμα  :Smile:

----------


## babality

> Σε 2 λεπτα το πολυ θα υπαρχει ετην κοιλια μου. Σε 2 μολις λεπτα


Ξεσκιστηκα :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Ο BlindG   αραγε
τι βαζει στην μαγειριτσα του?
ΜΑΚΑΡΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΝΙΙΙΑΑΑΑ???? :ROFL: 

AAA και ας ανεβασετε και μερικες φωτο
με τις Πασχαλιατικες μασαμπουκες σας
pleeeeaseeeeee :Smile:   :Laughing:

----------


## freddy

> Ο BlindG αραγε
> τι βαζει στην μαγειριτσα του?
> ΜΑΚΑΡΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΝΙΙΙΑΑΑΑ????
> 
> AAA και ας ανεβασετε και μερικες φωτο
> με τις Πασχαλιατικες μασαμπουκες σας
> pleeeeaseeeeee


 ναι ναι μακαρονια θα βαζει τοσο κολημα που εχει με τις μακαροναδεςςςςςςςς   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Μαλλον"ρυζακι" θα βαζει
κατι σαν κριθαρακι δηλαδη..... :Wink:

----------


## BlindG

Έφαγα κανονική μαγειρίτσα χτές  :Razz: 
Σήμερα όμως, πάλι ρυζάκι  :Razz:  (σίγουρα θέλετε φωτογραφίες ?  :Razz: )
Αύριο όμως θα το σκίσω γιατί έχω.... Καλεσμένους και θα πέσει μακαρονοφαγία ολημερίς!!!!!  :Yahooooo:

----------


## dracula

Μετά (και) από τη σημερινή κρεατοφαγία (και ένα γαλακτομπούρεκο ζεστό ζεστό που χτύπησα παραλιακά) χρειάζομαι ένα Zantac/Simeco ή οτιδηποτε αλλο κανει γρηγορη ενεργεια!!!

HELP!!!  :Sad:

----------


## chica_loca

Σουβλα… μιαμ μιαμ μιαμ

----------


## babality

Εεεετσι :Thumbs up:

----------


## chica_loca

Ητανε πολύ νοστιμη :Smile:  !! Δεν εμεινε τπτ μετα , ουτε για δειγμα  :Whistle:  .

----------


## manoulamou

> Σουβλα… μιαμ μιαμ μιαμ


_Chica_ loca_    BRAVISSIMA!!! :Clap:  :Worthy: 
*BlindG* και μετα μου λες για διαιτες... :Mad:   :Wink: 

ΕΔΙΤ
ΑΑΑΧΧΧ φιλε *Dracula*, τωρα το ειδα: (και για τους αλλους)
_ΟΧΙ φαρμάκια_ στη στομαχιά...*Φρυγανιτσες ολικης το καλυτερο φαρμακο*, ξερωωωω!!!
Στη χειροτερη κλασικος λαπας/νεροβραστο γλασε ρυζι με λεμονι.

----------


## BlindG

.... Μα... *κάνω* δίαιτα  :Redface: 
Απλώς, μετά την εμπειρία ενός φίλου που ήταν σε πάρτυ που είχαμε τρελλαθεί στο φαΐ και αυτός έτρωγε άπαχο γιαούρτι, και με δεδομένο οτι δεν βγαίνω συχνά, είπα απλώς οτι δίαιτα υπάρχει όταν δεν βγαίνω.
Δεν θα έχανα 8 κιλά χωρίς δίαιτα  :Razz:

----------


## chica_loca

Ερμ, εγω που πηρα 3Kg να παραπονεθω :Redface:  ? Σε λιγες μερες γυρναω Αθηνα, εκει δεν θα εχει τοσο καλο φαγητο κ τετοια περιποιηση :Sad:  . Οποτε απολαμβανω χωρις να διαμαρτυρομαι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Whistle:   .

Y.Γ. Στη φωτο, παραδοσιακες Κυπριακες φλαουνες .

----------


## manoulamou

> Ερμ, εγω που πηρα 3Kg να παραπονεθω ? Σε λιγες μερες γυρναω Αθηνα, εκει δεν θα εχει τοσο καλο φαγητο κ τετοια περιποιηση . Οποτε απολαμβανω χωρις να διαμαρτυρομαι   .
> Y.Γ. Στη φωτο, παραδοσιακες Κυπριακες φλαουνες .


Δωσε δωσε ας παει και η χοληστερινη στα υψη, γιαμι γιαμι
http://www.edo-akyisgranon.de/schuel...6/26-heft.html
Μια πασχαλιάτικη κυπριακή συνταγή
*Φλαούνες* Υλικά
*Για τη ζύμη*: 1500 γρ. αλεύρι 400 γρ. σπράι ή βιτάμ 3 αυγά μαστίχα, κανέλα, μαχλέπι κοπανισμένο 1 ½   ποτήρι νερό με γάλα  λίγο αλάτι *Για τη γέμιση*  200 γρ. προζύμι 2500 γρ. τυρί ( κόκκινο, κασκαβάλι ή χαλούμι )½  κουταλάκι κανέλα, μαστίχα, μαχλέπι κοπανισμένο, δυόσμος ½  κουταλάκι βανίλια 3 κουταλάκια μπέικιν – πάουντερ 3-4 αυγά σουσάμι
Εκτέλεση _Ζύμη_ :  Ανακατεύετε το σπράι ή το βιτάμ με το αλεύρι, το αλάτι και τα μπαχαρικά. Προσθέτετε ένα ένα τα αυγά και στη συνέχεια το νερό με το γάλα και κάνετε τη ζύμη. Κοπανίστε τη μαστίχα βάζοντας μέσα και λίγη ζάχαρη ή αλάτι. _Γέμιση_ : Τρίβετε τα τυριά σε τρίφτη και τα βάζετε σε μια ανοξείδωτη λεκάνη. Διαλύετε το προζύμι με 2-3 αυγά και το ανακατεύετε με το τυρί προσθέτοντας και τα μπαχαρικά με το δυόσμο. Προσθέτετε και τα υπόλοιπα αυγά, για να γίνει ένα μαλακό μίγμα. καθώς και τη βανίλια. Καλό είναι η γέμιση να μείνει για μερικές ώρες προτού χρησιμοποιηθεί.Λίγο πριν χρησιμοποιηθεί, τη ζυμώνετε προσθέτοντας και το μπέικιν – πάουντερ. Ανοίγετε με τη ζύμη πίτες λεπτές, στρογγυλές, τις αλείφετε με αυγό χτυπημένο και βάζετε στο κέντρο 1-2 κουταλιές γέμιση. Διπλώνετε το φύλλο να σκεπάσει τη γέμιση και να πάρει σχήμα τριγωνικό ή τετράγωνο. Με ένα  πηρούνι πιέζετε τις άκρες να κλείσουν και τρυπάτε στο κέντρο δυο πηρουνιές. Αλείφετε τις φλαούνες με αυγό και τις περνάτε από το σουσάμι. Τις βάζετε σε λαμαρίνα και τις ψήνετε στο φούρνο περίπου 1 ώρα στους 220 βαθμούς. Ο φούρνος πρέπει να ανοίγεται πολλές φορές στη διάρκεια του ψησίματος. 

*Καλή όρεξη !*  *αντε και Χρονια Πολλα*

----------


## BlindG

[action=BlindG]απέχει....  :Vava: [/action]
chica_loca: Μήπως δεν ξέρεις που να φας καλά στην Αθήνα  :Wink:

----------


## babality

Θα μαθει :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

ΝΑΙ, σε λιγο θα καλαμαριζει... :ROFL:

----------


## chica_loca

> ΝΑΙ, σε λιγο θα καλαμαριζει...


Χαχαχα, εγιω εν τζαι  :Whistle:  …

----------


## WAntilles

Μίαν καλοψημένην σεφταλιάν όμως είναι άλλον πράγμαν!  :Mr. Green:

----------


## chica_loca

> Μίαν καλοψημένην σεφταλιάν όμως είναι άλλον πράγμαν!


Ρε συ Wantilles δεν λεει να σε αφησω παραπονεμενο :Twisted Evil:  .
Καλη ορεξη με σουβλακια / σιεφταλιες στην πιττα  :Worthy:  …

----------


## dracula

Να φερω κι εγω το κατιτίς μου.. αγριέψε το παιχνίδι  :Whistle:

----------


## paris

Πω πω τι είναι αυτά μεσημεριάτικα και βρίσκομαι σε ώρα εργασίας????

----------


## chica_loca

Και εδώ παει το «Ελα να με τελειωσεις...»  :Very Happy:   :Clap:  

Ποιοι κανουν διαιτα ειπαμε  :Thinking:  ?

----------


## paris

Είπα να αρχίσω διάιτα από σήμερα, αλλά με αυτά που διαβάζω δεν το βλέπω :Sad:

----------


## dracula

Κανουν ή πρεπει να κανουν;  :Crying:

----------


## paris

Πρέπει να κάνουν

----------


## dracula

Count me in...

----------


## paris

ΟΚ dracula!!!

Θα με βοηθήσεις να φέρω εις πέρας την αποστολή μου????

----------


## manoulamou

> Να φερω κι εγω το κατιτίς μου.. αγριέψε το παιχνίδι


* Ειπαμε μακρυα απο φαρμάκια στις στομαχιές!!!* :Sad:   :Mad:   :Thumb down:  
Φρυγανιτσες ολικης, ή πολυ-καλα μαλακωμενους κρητικους ντακους :Wink: ελεγμενο...
Στη χειροτερη, γλασε ρυζι λαπας με λεμονακι και καθαρισες :Very Happy: Ζαντακ/ζιμεκο μαι ας :Twisted Evil:

----------


## dracula

> ΟΚ dracula!!!
> 
> Θα με βοηθήσεις να φέρω εις πέρας την αποστολή μου????


Κρατα με να σε κρατω... μαλλον θα πεσουμε κι οι δυο!  :Razz:

----------


## chica_loca

> Να φερω κι εγω το κατιτίς μου.. αγριέψε το παιχνίδι


Λιγο αιματακι Dracula και καθαρισες  :Wink:  .

Πως είναι για μας η σοδα? Είναι και για σενα το αιμα  :Razz:

----------


## dracula

> * Ειπαμε μακρυα απο φαρμάκια στις στομαχιές!!!*   
> Φρυγανιτσες ολικης, ή πολυ-καλα μαλακωμενους κρητικους ντακουςελεγμενο...
> Στη χειροτερη, γλασε ρυζι λαπας με λεμονακι και καθαρισεςΖαντακ/ζιμεκο μαι ας


Οταν εχεις φτασει στο σημειο που ουτε ενα μοριο στερεας τροφης σε χωραει στο στομαχακι... το zantac κανει θαυματα (κατι σαν το θαυμα εν τη Κανα της Γαλιλαιας)

----------


## dracula

> Λιγο αιματακι Dracula και καθαρισες  .
> 
> Πως είναι για μας η σοδα? Είναι και για σενα το αιμα


Δε χωραει, γμτ, δε χωραει!
Τελος πάντων ειμαι σχεδον 20 ωρες καθαρος απο φαγητο... I need (stomach) rest!!!

----------


## paris

Έφαγα πριν 7 ώρες σχεδόν και ήδη άρχισα να πεινάω...

Λες να είναι η δουλειά και οι καύσεις που κάνω?(πνευματικές πάντα) :Razz:

----------


## dracula

Ε φάε κάτι από αυτα που προτεινει η chica_loca παραπανω (σλουρπ, μιαμ)
Μικρα κοριτσια, στην αναπτυξη εισαστε!

----------


## chica_loca

> Μικρα κοριτσια, στην αναπτυξη εισαστε!


Και εσενα σε φαγανε τα χρονια Dracula  :Razz:

----------


## ntampa7

χαχαχα ναι γεράσατε...
δεν αντέχω τους ανθρώπους που νομίζουν ότι τους πήραν τα χρόνια...

----------


## dracula

Δεν καταλαβατε... αν πιασει αυτο το επιχειρημα σε εσας και φατε κατι, ε, νομιμοποιουμαι κι εγω με το ιδιο επιχειρημα!!!

Πσσσσσσσσσσσσς!  :Wink:

----------


## ntampa7

τςτςτς...
από δω το πάτε από εκεί το πάτε όλο καθαρή τη βγάζετε με τις απαντήσεις σας...

----------


## paris

> Ε φάε κάτι από αυτα που προτεινει η chica_loca παραπανω (σλουρπ, μιαμ)
> Μικρα κοριτσια, στην αναπτυξη εισαστε!


Ηδη έχω παραγγείλει φαγητό απέξω....μιαμ μιαμ αλλά όχι ότι προτείνει η chica loca

Υ.Γ. Sorry Chica loca

----------


## dracula

Γατες, γατες... να προσεχει το avatar σου!

BTW, τι να φαμε; (πλακα κανουμε, μονο γαλα αποψε, μικρα παιδια στην αναπτυξη ειμαστε!  :Bat: )

----------


## ntampa7

δε φοβάται τίποτα το avatar μου...σαν εμένα

----------


## manoulamou

Eισαι σιιιιιιγουρηηηηη????

----------


## manoulamou

dracula , περα απο πλακες, 
επειδη στην ηλικια της ntmpa7, ειχα παθει καραμπινατη γαστρορραγια,
οι φρυγανιτσες ολικης ειναι ο.τι πρεπει, μου τις συνεστησε γιατρος :Smile:

----------


## ntampa7

δε φοβάται τίποτα...λέμε...

----------


## manoulamou

ατρομητη νεολαια γι αυτο εχουμε σε σας τις ελπιδες μας
Keep on the good work

*κοκορετσι στη σουβλα!!!!!*
αρνακι ρολο στη λαδοκολλα

----------


## BlindG

Αφού ψηθεί το κοκορέτσι, το βγάζουμε απ'τη σούβλα, το τυλίγουμε με τρυπιτά Μακαρόνια Νο1 που έχουμε κάψει με στάκα, και το τσαλακώνοσαβουριάζουμε....

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται τυλιγμα μαλλον 
γεμιζουμε τα μακαρονια με το κοκορετσι
αφου το νο 1 χωραει κι εμενα μεσα :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Ειδικα για τον BlindG
 
 Nομιζω δεν φτανουν??? :Razz:

----------


## babality

Τι ειδικα για τον τυφλο καλε μαμαααααα. Κι εγω θελωωωωω :Crying:  
Γιατι προσεχετε μονο τον τυφλο? Επειδη ειναι παιδι με ειδικες αναγκες? (Τυφλος ντε) :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Τι θα θελατε ακριβως???
{{{αμα δεν κλαψει το μωρο, βυζι δεν βλεπει ελεγαν παλια}}}
*Φατε ματια μακαρονια και κοιλια κοκορετσι*
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=344

----------


## dracula

Τι μαγειρισσα εισαι βρε μανουλα.... εσυ, το FODaki και η chica_loca μας κολαζετε...

----------


## ntampa7

εσείς με το φαγητό κολάζεστε...?

----------


## babality

> εσείς με το φαγητό κολάζεστε...?


μα ο ερωτας περναει απο το στομαχι :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi

> εσείς με το φαγητό κολάζεστε...?


'Αστους αυτούς να κολάζονται με το φαΐ, να κάνουν τόπο σε εμάς τους sexy  :Clap:

----------


## ntampa7

> 'Αστους αυτούς να κολάζονται με το φαΐ, να κάνουν τόπο σε εμάς τους sexy


 
mmm...και όποιος αντέξει...?(από τους δύο μας...?)

----------


## Kiwi

> mmm...και όποιος αντέξει...?(από τους δύο μας...?)


Ακριβώς... Και άμα τα φτύσουμε χτυπάμε και μία μακαρονάδα μπολονέζ αλά μανούλαμου.  :Smile:

----------


## ntampa7

τώρα το σκότωσες....
σιχαίνομαι τα μακαρόνια...

----------


## Kiwi

> τώρα το σκότωσες....
> σιχαίνομαι τα μακαρόνια...


Καλα... δεν τρώμε και οι δύο μακαρόνια. Κοτζάμ 24σέλιδο thread, όλο και κάτι θα βρεις.

----------


## ntampa7

εσένα... :Wink:

----------


## babality

ελα ν απεφτουν οι μασκες :Smile:

----------


## Kiwi

> εσένα...


Αφού εμένα θα με έχεις φάει από πιο πριν.... αχόρταγη!  :Redface:  




> ελα ν απεφτουν οι μασκες


Ποιες μάσκες;;; Στο avatar φαίνομαι 100% όπως είμαι (αν και ο φωτισμός με ρίχνει λίγο)  :Cool:

----------


## ntampa7

αυτό ακρίβώς είμαι δεν με ικανοποιεί τίποτα...

----------


## Kiwi

Εμ είδες; Άμα όμως σου άρεσαν τα μακαρόνια...  :Wink:

----------


## ntampa7

τότε τι θα γινόταν...?

----------


## Kiwi

Θα ικανοποιήσ... ικανοποιώσ... φτου... ικανοποιούσουν γιατί θα ήσουν κομπλέ. Και το χυμούλη ήπιαμε και τους υδατάνθρακες φάγαμε. Ώρα για relaxing.

----------


## ntampa7

και δω ώρα για δουλειά...

----------


## manoulamou

Τι χορτασατε απο ... συζητηση
<<Ο λογος σου με χορτασε και το ψωμι σου φατο>>
Α δεν παει ετσι...Θελουμε εργα, μασαμπουκες!!!

----------


## Kiwi

Αφού έχει δουλειά το ψαράκι. Άσε που χαίρομαι που άλλαξε η σελίδα και δε μου σκάνε οι μακαρονάδες στη μάπα με το που μπαίνω στο thread. Εσώθην!

----------


## ntampa7

ναι έχω λιγάκι... :Redface:

----------


## Kiwi

Πάω σπίτι να τσακίσω μία πίτσα με κοτόπουλο και γαλοπούλα που με περιμένει, μιας και τα επίπεδά μου Η5Ν1 έχουν πέσει τελευταία.

Ίσως το γυρίσω στα ψάρια.  :Whistle:  Δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι γι' αυτά.

----------


## manoulamou

Ναι ειναι γεγονος:  o Chrand 
εχει καιρο να ανανεωσει τη σελιδα περι ακαταλληλων προϊοντων....
Παντως κατι εχει ακουστει για ψευδαργυρο :Razz: 
http://www.biobest.gr/faq.html

----------


## ntampa7

ναι κάνουν πολύ καλό... :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

προσοχη χταποδι

προσοχη σμερνα

----------


## ntampa7

εγώ δεν είμαι τέτοιο κακό ψαράκι...
είμαι καλούλι...

----------


## chica_loca

Ότι φαμε και ότι πιουμε, ακαταλληλο βγαινει, νομιζω θα ακολουθησω και εγω, αυτό που ο Tormendor λεει… :Laughing:   :Razz:  




> Διαβάζονταςτατελέυταία posts του thread πείνασαπρωίπρωί.... Δεν ξέρω πώς το βλέπετε αλλά τα παιδιά μου (εάν βρεθεί γυναίκα να μ' εμπιστευτεί) θα τρων χαπάκια για πρωινό μεσημεριανό και βραδυνό .... ούτε γαστρεντερίτιδες ούτε δηλητηριάσεις ούτε καρκίνοι ούτε Ευαγγελάτοι... Φοβήθηκε το μάτι μου ρε παιδάκι μου μ' αυτόν!




«Χαλαρα, η ζωη είναι ωραια, Χαλαρα…» :Offtopic:

----------


## ntampa7

xaxaxa

νομίζω πως δεν κινδυνεύουμε και τόσο πολύ...

----------


## BlindG

manoulamou:  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Clap:   :Yahooooo:   :Worthy:   :Yahooooo:   :Clap:   :Worthy:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo: 





> τώρα το σκότωσες....
> σιχαίνομαι τα μακαρόνια...


 :Scared:   :Scared:  *SCARED*
[action=BlindG]ψάχνει νευρικά στις τσέπες του να βρεί σταυρουδάκια, σκόρδα και λοιπά....[/action]




> αυτό ακρίβώς είμαι δεν με ικανοποιεί τίποτα...


...αυτό... είναι... καλό....????  :Blink:

----------


## ntampa7

> *SCARED*
> ** BlindG ψάχνει νευρικά στις τσέπες του να βρεί σταυρουδάκια, σκόρδα και λοιπά....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...αυτό... είναι... καλό....????


κακό είναι που υπάρχει κάποιο φαγητό που δεν μου αρέσει...?

όσο για το πιό άλλο...πάει στο αχόρταγη... :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Μετρον αριστον και παντων μετρον ανθρωπος. Λιγο απ ολα και αν μπορειτε πιο πολυ βιολογικα προϊοντα
Δεν θα πεθανουμε και της πεινας επειδη κυκλοφορουν διαφοροι ξυπνιοι ή/και ασυνειδητοι.
Τους Φακελλους του Χελα για τα φυτοφαρμακα τους ειδατε :Very angry:   :Scared:

----------


## BlindG

> κακό είναι που υπάρχει κάποιο φαγητό που δεν μου αρέσει...?


...οοο...οοοχι αλλά... ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ???  :Blink:  Αφού τα Μακαρόνια δεν έχουν κάνει ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΚΟ σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ  :Vava: 




> Μετρον αριστον και παντων μετρον ανθρωπος. Λιγο απ ολα και αν μπορειτε πιο πολυ βιολογικα προϊοντα


Τι θα έλεγε η manoulamou????  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 




> Τους Φακελλους του Χελα για τα φυτοφαρμακα τους ειδατε


Άσ'το καλύτερα... Ας μήνουμε στο ρητό του Garfield: "Οτι δεν ξέρεις, δεν μπορεί να σε βλάψει!"

----------


## ntampa7

> ...οοο...οοοχι αλλά... ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ???  Αφού τα Μακαρόνια δεν έχουν κάνει ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΚΟ σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ


σκέψου πως είναι το μόνο φαγητό που για να του δώσεις μια κάποια γεύση πρέπει να του βάλεις σάλτσες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο...

----------


## manoulamou

ΝΑΙ στα μακαρονια και το ρυζι το βιομηχανοποιημενο συμβαινει αυτο και εχεις απολυτο δικιο.
Εχεις δοκιμασει ομως σπιτικα ζυμαρικα? Αυτα που λενε και χειροποιητα(?). ΑΑΑΑλλη γευση, δυστυχως ειναι φοβερη ταλαιπωρια να βρεις, τα καταλληλα φρεσκα υγιεινα υλικα και να τα φτιαξεις!!!
Κανεις μια παραχωρηση λοιπον και προσθετεις εκ των υστερων αυτο που λειπει. Μηπως ομως και τα λαχανικα ή τα φρουτα -τα μη βιολογικα- εχουν γευση και αρωμα, ολα τεχνητα και τιγκα στα χημικα ειναι... για να σας γλυκανω λιγο

----------


## andz

μακαρόνια έφαγα σήμερα. Και όντως τα σπιτικά λένε πολύ. Οσο για τις σάλτσες έτσι μπορείς να αλλάζεις συνέχεια γεύσεις τρωγοντας μόνο μακαρόνια.
Εγω θα μπορούσα

----------


## Kiwi

> σκέψου πως είναι το μόνο φαγητό που για να του δώσεις μια κάποια γεύση πρέπει να του βάλεις σάλτσες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο...


Ναι... σαν τη ζωή ένα πράγμα  :Sneer:

----------


## ntampa7

η ζωή του καθενός έχει διαφορετική όψη ή γεύση όπως θες πέστο...
τα μακαρόνια μια και μοναδική...την ΑΠΑΙΣΙΑ!!!

----------


## manoulamou

Μη λετε τι δεν σας αρεσει, να εχετε θετικη αποψη
Τι σας αρεσει περισσοτερο απο φαγητα
*εκτος τηγανητα και γλυκα εεε*
Ας πουμε: αρακας με πατατες?
Κοκορας κρασατος?

----------


## dracula

Μοσχάρι λεμονάτο και ρύζι...

Έφτασεεεεεεεε!

----------


## Kiwi

Κόκκορας κρασάτος...μμμμμ...

Αλλά μη μου κοτσάρεις καμιά photo και τη δω αύριο πρωί στη δουλειά και τραβήξω 31728631 επιληψίες.

----------


## Kiwi

> η ζωή του καθενός έχει διαφορετική όψη ή γεύση όπως θες πέστο...
> τα μακαρόνια μια και μοναδική...την ΑΠΑΙΣΙΑ!!!


Είστε ισοπεδοτική μαντάμ! Χάρη στα μακαρόνια επέζησα ως φοιτητής και ως ελεύθερος καμπιγκτζής!

----------


## dracula

Ντολμαδάκια

----------


## manoulamou

Τον καλυτερο κοκορα κρασατο
τον ειχα φαει στον γκρεμο στο ΦΑΝΑΡΙ της Ζακυνθου
παρ ολο που ηταν "χτεσινος"
σκετο λουκουμι!

----------


## chica_loca

> 


E αμα πια, εάν ειχα ένα τετοιο γλυκο δεν θα  λεγα όχι… Βαλτή εισαι ρε manoulamou, να μας κολαζεις  :Crying:  ? 
Εχω εδώ την ξαδελφη μου, που προσπαθει να με πείσει, να φτιαξουμε εμεις γλυκο…Εάν βρω καρυδια, θα φτιαξω καρυδοκρεμα που είναι και η αγαπημενη μου :Wink:   …ή ακομα καλυτερα να πεισω την μητερα μου να  φτιαξει μια :Whistle:  .

----------


## manoulamou

Τι εγινε κοριτσια βρηκατε καρυδια, να μας πειτε την συνταγη
αμα γινεται ευκολα, να την κανουμε κι εμεις, 
ειναι κυπριακό γλυκο?

----------


## dracula

Κι αν την κανετε, στειλτε κατι και σε εμας... σε διαιτα ειμαστε!!!  :Razz:

----------


## paris

chica_loca τι ωραίο γλυκάκι που φαίνεται!!!

Θα μας δώσεις την συνταγή??
 :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

> η ζωή του καθενός έχει διαφορετική όψη ή γεύση όπως θες πέστο...
> τα μακαρόνια μια και μοναδική...την ΑΠΑΙΣΙΑ!!!


 :Blink:  Εχμ...χμ...οκ ο καθένας με τις προτιμήσεις του. Πάντως εμένα είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου πιάτα τα μακαρόνια!  :Smile:  

manoulamou:  :Respekt:

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη τωρα που ειναι πρωϊ γουργουριζει η κοιλιτσα μας κατι light

----------


## babality

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## chica_loca

*ΚΑΡΥΔΟΚΡΕΜΑ*


*Υλικά :* 2 ½ ποτηρια καρύδια 
5 αυγα
2 Ό κουυταλια κακαο
1 ποτηρι ζαχαρη
*Μεθοδος :* Κτυπουμε τους κροκους με την ζαχαρη, προσθετουμε τα καρυδια κοπανισμενα και το κακαο. Εχουμε τα ασπαδια των αυγων κτυπημενα μαρεγγα και τα προσθετουμε στο μιγμα.
Τα βαζουμε σε ένα παυρεξ και το ψηνουμε στον φουρνο για περιπου 30λεπτα μεχρι να κανει ελαφρη κρουστα. Όταν κρυωσει περιχυνετε με την κρεμα που γραφω πιο κατω. Σερβιρεται Κρυα.

Για *την κρεμα* θα χρειαστουμε : 10 ποτηρια γαλα
10-11 κουταλια νισιαστο 
10 κουταλια ζαχαρη 
3 κροκους αυγων
3 βανιλιες
*Μεθοδος:* Ζεσταινουμε το γαλα , κτυπαμε τα αυγα με την ζαχαρη και μετα, τα βαζουμε στο ζεστο γαλα, χαμηλωνουμε την φωτια και κτυπαμε( με συρμα) το μιγμα, μεχρι να πηξη. Τελος Προσθετουμε την βανιλια και χυνουμε το μιγμα που ψησαμε στο παυρεξ.

Αφου κρυωσει, εάν θέλετε, κτυπατε και μια Dream-Topping και την βαζουμε πανω πανω, με μεγαλα κομματια από καρυδια , ετσι για το φαινεσθε..

Περιμενω, να ακουσω εντυπωσεις :Wink:  .

Φιλικα, Chica_loca  :Smile:

----------


## freddy

μμμμμμμμμ ετσι chica_loca

----------


## manoulamou

Ευχαριστουμε *chica_loca* προωθειται καταλληλως :Smile:   :Wink:  
Πεντανοστιμη φαινεται, το νισιαστο (σαν κορν-φλαουρ ειναι?) κυπριακο ειναι, το βρηκα κι εδω:

http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:...r&ct=clnk&cd=2

http://www.typos.com.cy/nqcontent.cfm?a_id=19683

ΜΑΧΑΛΕΠΙ ΜΕ ΡΟΔΟΣΤΑΓΜΑ 1,φλυτζάνι νερό κρύο 5,κουτάλια σούπας γεμάτα νισιαστο ή κορν-φλάουαρ 5,φλυτζάνια νερό χλιαρό  1,φλυτζάνι ζάχαρη 1,φλυτζάνι ροδόσταγμα  1/2 φλυτζάνι σιρόπι τριαντάφυλλου ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ της Μηλίτσας Χριστοδουλου.

----------


## babality

Λοιπν παιδια το βρηκα.
Η μαμα μας και η chica ειναι βαλτες απο τους μοδερατορες για ψυχικη πιεση στη δουλεια μεσω νετ. Ban παρακαλω :Laughing:  
Σας ευχαριστουμε για τις συνταγες καλες μας κυριες και δεσποινιδες :One thumb up:

----------


## zouzouni

:Redface:  
Απορία......το νισιαστό είναι αυτό που λέμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα ο νισεστές?  Συγνώμη που ρωτώ, αλλά ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές φορές διαφοροποιήσεις των λέξεων για διάφορα τρόφιμα μεταξύ Κύπρου & Ελλάδας (π.χ. Ελλάδα > καρπούζι, Κύπρος > πατίχα). 
Υποψιάζομαι ότι νισιαστό = νισεστές, μιας και διαβάζοντας τις συνταγές είδα ότι χρησιμοποιούνται για τον ίδιο λόγο.

----------


## chica_loca

Manoulamou , αυτό που λες (Μαχαλεπι) , είναι  νοστιμο και ευκολο, αλλα για να το φας χρειάζεσαι και τριανταφυλλο που στην ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει.

Οσο για το νισιαστο, μπορεις να τον αντικαταστησεις ειτε με κορν-φλαουρ ειτε με αλευρι :Wink:  . 

Ελα άλλο γλυκο(κρεμα), καλοκαιρινο/ δροσεροκαι ευκολο, που μπορεις να φτιαξεις είναι :

*Υλικα:*  2 κουτια κρεμα καραμελε
              2 κουτια Dream Topping (Μιγμα σκονη για γαρνιρισμα επιδορπιου)
              1-2 κουτια σαβουαγιαρ

*Μεθοδος:*  Βρεχεις τα σαβουαγιαρ με λιγο γαλα και μετα τα βαζεις στον πατο του παυρεξ, Ακολουθως φτιαχνεις την καραμελε συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες(δινονται στο πισω μερος του κουτιου), βαζεις το υγρο μιγμα πανω από τα σαβουαγιαρ, όταν κρυωσει / πηξη , Κτυπας την Dream Topping και την απλώνεις από πανω και τελος βαζεις τον ζελε( δεν θυμαμαι πως το λενε :Redface:  ) που εχει μεσα στο κουτι με την καραμελε.

----------


## chica_loca

> Απορία......το νισιαστό είναι αυτό που λέμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα ο νισεστές? Συγνώμη που ρωτώ, αλλά ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές φορές διαφοροποιήσεις των λέξεων για διάφορα τρόφιμα μεταξύ Κύπρου & Ελλάδας (π.χ. Ελλάδα > καρπούζι, Κύπρος > πατίχα). 
> Υποψιάζομαι ότι νισιαστό = νισεστές, μιας και διαβάζοντας τις συνταγές είδα ότι χρησιμοποιούνται για τον ίδιο λόγο.


Ζουζουνα, κατά πασα πιθανοτητα πρεπει να είναι αυτό :Thinking:  .

----------


## zouzouni

> Manoulamou , αυτό που λες (Μαχαλεπι) , είναι νοστιμο και ευκολο, αλλα για να το φας χρειάζεσαι και τριανταφυλλο που στην ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει.


Υπάρχει το ροδόσταμα (ή αλλιώς ροδόσταγμα ή αλλιώς ροδόνερο).
Το βρίσκεις είτε σε μεγάλα supermarkets, αλλιώς σε εξειδικευμένα μαγαζιά με μπαχαρικά ή delicatessen και αν δεν το βρεις εκεί τότε απλά το αγοράζεις από το φαρμακείο της γειτονιάς σου! (καθώς το ροδόνερο/ροδόσταγμα χρησιμοποιείται ως καλλυντικό/φαρμακευτικό μέσο, κι γι'αυτό πωλείται στα φαρμακεία).
Υποψιάζομαι ότι το ροδόνερο μπορεί να το αντικαταστήσει κανείς με ανθόνερο στην συγκεκριμμένη συνταγή (ευκαιρία για δοκιμές στην κουζίνα  :Redface:  ) -  αλλά η γεύση και η μυρωδιά θα είναι λιγότερο έντονη και όχι τόσο διακριτή.

Εdit : ΚΑΙ το σιρόπι τριαντάφυλλου μπορείς να βρεις στην Ελλάδα, τουλάχιστον στην Αθήνα - ειδικά στα market τροφίμων που έχουν οικονομικοί μετανάστες (ειδικά Αιγύπτιοι/Λιβανέζοι/Σύριοι κ.λ.π.).

----------


## zouzouni

> Ζουζουνα, κατά πασα πιθανοτητα πρεπει να είναι αυτό .


 :One thumb up:

----------


## chica_loca

Ρε ζουζουνα μου, πολύ πιθανον να μην σ’αρεσει όμως το αποτελεσμα :Thinking:  , το μιγμα (μαχαλεπι) από μονο του είναι εντελος αγευστο, το τρως συνηθως με την συνοδεια, τριανταφυλλου-νερο που εχει γλυκια γευση, εάν θες προσθετεις στο πιατο ζαχαρη, και *πολύ λιγο* ροδοσταγμα .Εάν βαλεις πεισσοτερο, θα εχει πικρη γευση .
Μπορεις βεβαια να το φας μονο με νερο, ροδοσταγμα και ζαχαρη(οπως λες). Εμενα προσωπικα δεν μ’αρεσει ετσι :Redface:  .

----------


## Νικαετός

Το απόλυτο γλυκό είναι 1 . Προφιτερόλ αλλά από "μάστορα" .  :Thumbs up:

----------


## babality

> Το απόλυτο γλυκό είναι 1 . Προφιτερόλ αλλά από "μάστορα" .


ΑΝΔΡΙΑΣ κυριες και κυριοι :Respekt:

----------


## manoulamou

Απο το λιγο ψαξιμο που εκανα μαλλον η *zouzouni*α εχει δικιο, νισεστες και νισιαστο ενα και το αυτο.
Νισεστες είναι το αμυλαλευρο και το απομονωνουν από το σιταλευρο. Το κορν φλαουρ είναι αυτο που λεμε ανθος αραβοσιτου. 
Το πολυ λεπτο και εκλεκτο αλευρι. Ο αφρός δηλαδή του αλευριου. Το αντιστοιχο ανθος του σταριου λεγεται νισεστες. 
Περι νισεστε εκτενης συζητηση εδω:
http://www.multiforums.gr/fun/viewth...d=1645&page=16
Διευκρινηση: οι συνταγες, οι φωτογραφιες και τα περι νισεστε δεν ειναι δικα μου! 
Πολλα προερχονται απο το www.hungry.gr http://www.myworld.gr/browse/103 και τα υπολοιπα μεσω google.

----------


## zouzouni

Το μαχλέπι όμως έχει ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ άρωμα, και εμείς στο σπίτι τουλάχιστον το χρησιμοποιούμε για τα πασχαλινά τσουρέκια (μαζί δε με λίγη μαστίχα Χίου, κοπανισμένα καλά και τα 2 υλικά, μοσχοβολάει ο τόπος όταν ψήνονται τα τσουρέκια!)
Τώρα για την συνταγή αυτή που λες, μάλλον έχουμε μπερδευτεί - αν πρόκεται ΜΟΝΟ για απλό ροδόνερο (αλλιώς ροδόσταγμα) τότε έχεις δίκιο, βγαίνει κάπως άγλυκο - όμως γι'αυτό φαντάζομαι ότι μπαίνει και το σιρόπι τριαντάφυλλου επιπλέον, ώστε να μην είναι άγευστο. 
Νομίζω το όλο μπέρδεμα το δημιουργεί στο τι αποκαλείς τριανταφυλλόνερο (ροδόνερο) vs. ροδόσταγμα (εγώ ξέρω ότι αυτά τα 2 είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, και ότι το διαφορετικό υλικό είναι το σιρόπι τριαντάφυλλου - μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος). 
Μου φαίνεται μόνο η αποδεδειγμένη πρακτική του πειραματισμού στην κουζίνα θα βοηθήσει στην συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση.  :Embarassed:

----------


## zouzouni

manoulamou 
Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση - ο νισεστές είναι το μεγάλο μυστικό για τις πίττες (γίνεται έτσι το καλύτερο φύλλο που μπορεί κανείς να ανοίξει!) αλλά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ακόμα και για τα σπιτικά ζυμαρικά και ό,τι άλλο χρειάζεται π.χ. corn-flour.

----------


## manoulamou

ροδόνερο σε φαρμακεία, κατ/τα βιολογικών. Αν δεν βρείτε 
αλλού, το γνωστό Μπαχάρ έχει ροδόσταμο Χίου με 1,5€
Μασαμπουκιασμα:
http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print_articl...737&m=C26&aa=1

----------


## chica_loca

> Νομίζω το όλο μπέρδεμα το δημιουργεί στο τι αποκαλείς τριανταφυλλόνερο (ροδόνερο) vs. ροδόσταγμα (εγώ ξέρω ότι αυτά τα 2 είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, και ότι το διαφορετικό υλικό είναι το σιρόπι τριαντάφυλλου - μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος).


Ζουζουνα :Smile:   , το τριανταφυλλο είναι παχυρευστο, κοκκινου χρωματος υγρο, που διαλυεται με νερο. Δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το ροδοσταγμα(ροδονερο), όπως πολύ σωστα ξερεις. Βλεπε λιγο μια φωτο που εχω βαλει σε προηγουμενο ποστ μου(403) :Wink:   .

----------


## ntampa7

> *ΚΑΡΥΔΟΚΡΕΜΑ*
> 
> 
> 
> *Υλικά :* 2 ½ ποτηρια καρύδια 
> 5 αυγα
> 2 Ό κουυταλια κακαο
> 1 ποτηρι ζαχαρη
> *Μεθοδος :* Κτυπουμε τους κροκους με την ζαχαρη, προσθετουμε τα καρυδια κοπανισμενα και το κακαο. Εχουμε τα ασπαδια των αυγων κτυπημενα μαρεγγα και τα προσθετουμε στο μιγμα.
> ...


 
στο κομμάτι της κρέμας.το νισιαστό(εμείς νισιστέ το λέμε στο τόπο μου)
σε ποιό σημείο το βάζεις?έχει σημασία βλέπεις για να μη σβολιάσει η κρέμα. :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

*Ρόδο Τριαντάφυλλο Γλυκό Κουταλιού*Μαζευουμε το ρόδο τρεις μέρες ανάλογα με την ποσότητα που θέλουμε το καθαρίζουμε φύλλο φύλλο το μετράμε με νεροπότηρο ένα πατωμένο πολύ καλά ποτήρι το ίδιο ζάχαρη . Τα βάζουμε σε μια κατσαρόλα το τριαντάφυλλο και την ζάχαρη και με τα χέρια μας τρίβουμε καλά την ζάχαρη με τα φύλλα του τριαντάφυλλου ωσπού να γίνει μια βρεγμενη μάζα δηλαδή έλιωσαν τα τριαντάφυλλα και βράχηκε η ζάχαρη τότε προσθέτουμε στα πέντε ποτήρια ζάχαρη που έχουμε βάλει δυο ποτήρια νερό. Τα βάζουμε στην φωτιά να βράσουν καλά, να πήξει η ζάχαρη με το ρόδο ,κατόπιν προσθέτουμε ένα νεροπότηρο λεμόνι και το τραβάμε απο την φωτιά. Το λεμόνι κάνει και το ωραίο κόκκινο χρώμα που περιμένουμε να σερβίρουμε σε βάζα, το αφήνουμε ανοιχτό για να κρυώσει και να κάνει μια κρούστα πάνω-πάνω στο βάζο για να μην χαλάσει ωσπου να το ξοδέψουμε
*ΑΝΔΡΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΦΟΥΡΤΑΛΙΑ*  ΥΛΙΚΑ:1 κιλό πατατες 6 αυγά  3 λουκάνικα  3 λούζες (καπνιστό χοιρινό κρέας) ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ:Καθαρίζετε τις πατατες και τις κοβετε σε λεπτες φέτες.Τις τηγανίζετε σε μπόλικο λαδι μέχρι να ροδίσουν.Βγάζοντας τις απο το τηγανι στραγγίζετε το λάδι που έμεινε. Στην συνέχεια παίρνουμε ανε τηγάνι κόβουμε σε μικρα κομματια τα λουκανικα και τις λούζες και τα σκορπάμε στην μέση.Τα βάζουμε στο ματι της κουζινας και μεχρι να καψει το λαδι χτυπμε τα αυγα. Μολις είναι ετοιμο ριχνουμε τις πατατες και τις περιχυνουμε με τα αυγα. Για να γυρίσουμε την φουρταλια χρησιμοποιουμε μια στρογγυλη ανοξείδωτη πιατέλα ή ενα μεγάλο πιατο. Ψήνετε σε μέτρια φωτιά γυρίζοντας την 2-3 φορες ώστε να ψηθεί εσωτερικά και να ροδίσει.
Καλή Επιτυχία!!!!!!!!

----------


## paris

Όλα καλά με τη συνταγή, αλλά μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τί είναι το νισιαστό???? :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη μιλησαμε για τριανταφυλλλο και ειναι η εποχη του τωρα, περαστε απ τον κηπο μου να μαζεψετε οσο/οσα θελετε!!!
 
Και μετα να το κανετε οτι προτιματε: ροδοσταμο, σιροπι ή γλυκο :Smile: 

paaaaris http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=410

----------


## zouzouni

> Ζουζουνα  , το τριανταφυλλο είναι παχυρευστο, κοκκινου χρωματος υγρο, που διαλυεται με νερο. Δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το ροδοσταγμα(ροδονερο), όπως πολύ σωστα ξερεις. Βλεπε λιγο μια φωτο που εχω βαλει σε προηγουμενο ποστ μου(403)  .


OK - λέμε τα ίδια με άλλα λόγια  :Redface:   :Laughing: 




> ...
> ΜΑΧΑΛΕΠΙ ΜΕ ΡΟΔΟΣΤΑΓΜΑ 1,φλυτζάνι νερό κρύο 5,κουτάλια σούπας γεμάτα νισιαστο ή κορν-φλάουαρ 5,φλυτζάνια νερό χλιαρό 1,φλυτζάνι ζάχαρη 1,φλυτζάνι *ροδόσταγμα*  1/2 φλυτζάνι *σιρόπι τριαντάφυλλου* ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ της Μηλίτσας Χριστοδουλου.



#405



> Υπάρχει το *ροδόσταμα* (ή αλλιώς *ροδόσταγμα* ή αλλιώς *ροδόνερο)*.
> Το βρίσκεις είτε σε μεγάλα supermarkets, αλλιώς σε εξειδικευμένα μαγαζιά με μπαχαρικά ή delicatessen και αν δεν το βρεις εκεί τότε απλά το αγοράζεις από το φαρμακείο της γειτονιάς σου! (καθώς το *ροδόνερο/ροδόσταγμα* χρησιμοποιείται ως καλλυντικό/φαρμακευτικό μέσο, κι γι'αυτό πωλείται στα φαρμακεία).
> Υποψιάζομαι ότι το *ροδόνερο* μπορεί να το αντικαταστήσει κανείς με ανθόνερο στην συγκεκριμμένη συνταγή (ευκαιρία για δοκιμές στην κουζίνα  ) -  αλλά η γεύση και η μυρωδιά θα είναι λιγότερο έντονη και όχι τόσο διακριτή.
> 
> Εdit : ΚΑΙ το *σιρόπι τριαντάφυλλου* μπορείς να βρεις στην Ελλάδα, τουλάχιστον στην Αθήνα - ειδικά στα market τροφίμων που έχουν οικονομικοί μετανάστες (ειδικά Αιγύπτιοι/Λιβανέζοι/Σύριοι κ.λ.π.).


Το edit το πρόσθεσα αφού πόσταρα το αρχικό μήνυμα γιατί είχα καθυστερήσει να απαντήσω και στο μεταξύ είχες ποστάρει και εσύ και είχες βάλει και την φωτογραφία του σιροπιού.

Και πρέπει να ζητήσω συγνώμη και για την εντελώς άσχετη αναφορά μου στο μαχλέπι  :Redface:  διάβασα την ονομασία της παραπάνω συνταγής που μοιάζει πολύ στο όνομα μ'αυτό το μπαχαρικό, και συνειρμικά μου ήρθε αυτό για τα πασχαλινά τσουρέκια.  :Redface:  (κοινώς.....καθένας με τον πόνο του!  :Laughing: )

----------


## zouzouni

> Επειδη μιλησαμε για τριανταφυλλλο και ειναι η εποχη του τωρα, περαστε απ τον κηπο μου να μαζεψετε οσο/οσα θελετε!!!
>  
> Και μετα να το κανετε οτι προτιματε: ροδοσταμο, σιροπι ή γλυκο
> 
> paaaaris http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=410


Άμα είναι αράντιστα από φυτοφάρμακα........ :Redface:   με βάζεις σε πειρασμό!!!!
Ειδικά ροδοζάχαρη!!! (ΜΙΑΜ-ΜΙΑΜ-ΜΙΑΜ!!!) :Redface:

----------


## manoulamou

Εννοειται, ουτε καν θειαφισμενα δεν ειναι, σε ημιαγρια κατασταση, ολες στο χωμα
γυρω στις 17 δεντροειδεις τριανταφυλλιες ολων των αποχρωσεων 
απο αρωματικα ξεβαμμενα ροζ, και κιτρινα εως μπακαρα βαθια κοκκινα!
Σκετη villa rosa ειναι το πετροχτιστο σπιτακι μου... :Very Happy: 
Μεχρι και η frοellen μας το ζηταγε για βρεφονηπιακο σταθμο!!!

----------


## zouzouni

> Εννοειται, ουτε καν θειαφισμενα δεν ειναι, σε ημιαγρια κατασταση, ολες στο χωμα
> γυρω στις 17 δεντροειδεις τριανταφυλλιες ολων των αποχρωσεων 
> απο αρωματικα ξεβαμμενα ροζ, και κιτρινα εως μπακαρα βαθια κοκκινα!
> Σκετη villa rosa ειναι το πετροχτιστο σπιτακι μου...
> Μεχρι και η frοellen μας το ζηταγε για βρεφονηπιακο σταθμο!!!


 :Clap:  :Worthy:   Eυκαιρία να ασχοληθείς δηλ. με την ζαχαροπλαστική του τριαντάφυλλου! Σε ζηλεύω!

----------


## dracula

> Σκετη villa rosa ειναι το πετροχτιστο σπιτακι μου...
> Μεχρι και η frοellen μας το ζηταγε για βρεφονηπιακο σταθμο!!!


H Polka??? Μη μου πεις!!! [sorry για το offtopic  :Redface: ]

----------


## chica_loca

Καλη μου Νταμπα,το διόρθωσα   :Redface:  , 

*Μεθοδος:* Ζεσταινουμε το γαλα , κτυπαμε τα αυγα με την ζαχαρη, διαλυετε το νισιαστο με το γαλα, τα ενωνετε και μετα τα βαζουμε στο ζεστο γαλα, χαμηλωνουμε την φωτια και κτυπαμε( με συρμα) το μιγμα, μεχρι να πηξη. Τελος Προσθετουμε  την βανιλια και χυνουμε το μιγμα που ψησαμε στο παυρεξ.

----------


## manoulamou

Αφιερωμενο *στον κομη dracula* εξαιρετικα off topic: 
*http://rethymnon.com/carnivgr8.htm*
   Πολυυυυυ Γλυκεροοοο ΜΠΛΙΑΧΧΧ!!!
Regina rosas amat:   Κρεατόπιτα της Νύφης(ΑφουΔεσειΤοΓλυκο :Wink:   :Redface:   :ROFL:  )

----------


## manoulamou

Καλε που πηγαν ολοι οι αντρες  :Thinking:  ειδαν συνταγες, λουλουδακια και μωρα  :Wink:  
και την κοπανησαν??? :ROFL:

----------


## paris

Δεν τους αρέσουν οι νοικοκυρές που θα τους έχουν στα ώπα - ώπα, πασάδες κτλ :Worthy:

----------


## babality

> Δεν τους αρέσουν οι νοικοκυρές που θα τους έχουν στα ώπα - ώπα, πασάδες κτλ


Γεια σου νοικοκυρουλα :Wink:

----------


## chica_loca

Τους ανοιγει η ορεξη, και μετα δεν μπορουν ν' αποδωσουν στην δουλεια. Ετσι με  συναινεση του babality :Twisted Evil:  , σε προηγουμενο ποστ, αποφασισαν να μας αφησουν μοναχουλες μας  :Cool:  , να δουν τι θα απογινουμε χωρις την παρουσια και την δικια τους κριτικη στις νοστημιες του Μασαμπουκα  :Smile:  . 
Εμεις όμως δεν πτοουμαστε…ετσι :Wink:  ?

----------


## paris

Κανένα πρόβλημα chica_loca.... :Very Happy:

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## freddy

manoulamou βαλε και κανα πολιτικο φαγητο αμα βρεις να τρελαθουμε τελειως...
αχ!!!!!!

----------


## manoulamou

*Ανακεφαλαιωνουμε*:

 σεκερ παρε
 σαμουσαδες  μπακλαβας
 ραβανι Βεροιας  *Μαλεμπί* 
*πολίτικη μαστιχωτή κρέμα από χυλό ρυζιού και γάλα, σερβίρεται με σιρόπι τριαντάφυλλο* 
AYTO απο εδω: *http://www.chatzis.gr/cat4.php*
ΤΟ πολιτικο site!!!! μεταααα μουσιιιιικουλας :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

θελετε κι αλλα? Eιπαμε:http://www.chatzis.gr/cat4.php για πολιτικα και οχι μονο!

----------


## chica_loca

> Κανένα πρόβλημα chica_loca....


 :One thumb up:

----------


## chica_loca

Τριγωνα Πανοραματος κανεις :Thinking:  ?? Μην μου πειτε για συνταγουλες, βρισκω και εγω… Ετοιμα τα θελω. Ζηταω πολλα :Redface:  ?

----------


## ntampa7

στο Πειραιά πάνω στη Γρηγορίου Λαμπράκη.

----------


## manoulamou

> Τριγωνα Πανοραματος κανεις ?? Μην μου πειτε για συνταγουλες, βρισκω και εγω… Ετοιμα τα θελω. Ζηταω πολλα ?


*ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ*, στο κεντρο Βασ. Σοφιας, ο dracula το θυμαται σιγουρα,
λιγο πιο πανω απο το Βωβομεγαρο του Τζαννικοδημαρχειου: *Πανοραμα*!!!

----------


## chica_loca

> στο Πειραιά πάνω στη Γρηγορίου Λαμπράκη.


Νταμπα μου, που συγκεκριμενα στην Γρ. Λαμπρακη  :Thinking:  ?

----------


## manoulamou

> στο Πειραιά πάνω στη Γρηγορίου Λαμπράκη.


Που λες ακριβως νταμπουλινακι μου, 
εχει ονομα το μαγαζι? αχ το λιμανακι μου...
_chica-loca_ πιασε κοκκινο :Redface: 
θα μας μαλωσουν στο τελος!!

----------


## chica_loca

Τα πιο ωραια τριγωνα πανοραματος ειχα δοκιμασει από ένα ζαχαροπλαστειο στην Ξανθη, μερα παρα μερα πηγαιναμε με μια φιλη μου και  αγοραζαμε. Ακομα δεν εχω βρει/φαει πουθενα τοσο νοστιμα, ουτε καν στο Πανοραμα.
Μου τρεχουν τα σαλια τωρα που τα ξαναθυμηθηκα :Redface:  …

Σορρυ για το  :Offtopic:

----------


## ntampa7

πάνω στη Γρηγορίου Λαμπράκη λίγο μετά την εκκλησία της Ευαγγελίστριας όπως πας για πασαλιμάνι στο αριστερό χέρι.
λέγεται Τρίγωνα Πανοράματος και είναι κόλαση οι γεύσεις του...

----------


## chica_loca

Ευχαριστουμε Νταμπα  :Wink:   :One thumb up:  
Θα το εχω υπόψη μου :Very Happy:

----------


## dracula

> *ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ*, στο κεντρο Βασ. Σοφιας, ο dracula το θυμαται σιγουρα,
> λιγο πιο πανω απο το Βωβομεγαρο του Τζαννικοδημαρχειου: *Πανοραμα*!!!


Αχ manoulamou... Κολαση...  :Crying: 
Περασμενα μεγαλεια και θυμοντας τα να κλαις...  :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

Πειραια στην Γρηγοριου Λαμπράκη στο υψος του πανεπιστημιου.διπλα απο το πειραιικο το Supermarket!
http://www.trigona-andreas.gr/karastimata.htm
Γιατι να κλαις ??? :Crying:  *dracula* πεταξου στη παλια γειτονια, να σε δουμε!!!

----------


## ntampa7

ναι εκεί είναι και μη μου το θυμίζετε γιατί θα πάω να πάρω τώρα που θα γυρίσω σπίτι-είναι βλέπετε και στο διπλανό τετράγωνο-και θα πάει χαμένη η δίαιτα...

----------


## dracula

Στη γειτονια δεν εχω προβλημα να ερθω, αλλα η διαιτα μου απαγορευει συγκεκριμενες στασεις...

----------


## ntampa7

dracula συμπαράσταση ο ένας στον άλλο... :Wink:  
να αντισταθούμε στο πειρασμό...

----------


## dracula

Θα κοψω να μπαινω στη "Μασαμπουκα"...

Μασαμπουκα is the satan.. ου.. ου go away!

----------


## manoulamou

Skorda stin masabouka 666 eosforos :Razz:  
Και για ολα αυτα ποιος φταιει???  μια manoula
που αρχισε να βαζει φωτογραφιες, στο νημα.
 :RTFM:   Βanned αμεσως!!! :RTFM:

----------


## chica_loca

Τι λες ρε manoulamou :Sad:  … εχουμε δημοκρατία εδω, αν εχει προβλημα ο Dracula με το μασαμπουκα, δεν φταίμε εμεις :Smile:  . Και παλι, ξερω ότι υπάρχουν συνταγές με πεντανοστιμα, διαιτητικά φαγητά  :Wink:

----------


## dracula

Τι να σας κανει εσας το σκορδακι... δεν ειστε  :Bat: 
Αντε, γραψτε και κατι διαιτητικο, να σας χαρω!

BTW, εφαγα στην Κρητη ενα γαυρακι μαριναρισμενο που εφτιαξε η μανα μου... με ρακακι ηταν τελειο!

----------


## manoulamou

Ιδου και η αποδειξη:

----------


## Hengeo

Κάποιος moderator παρακαλώ να περιλάβει τις κυρίες εδώ πέρα που έχουν βαλθεί να μας κολάζουν!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Σεκέρ παρέ, μπακλαβάδες, τρίγωνα Πανοράματος... διανυκτερεύοντα ζαχαροπλαστέια υπάρχουν;  :HaHa: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα, ένα ευχαριστώ στην Ντάμπα για την διεύθυνση, θα την έχω υπόψιν μου αν περάσω απο την περιοχή  :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Πεινασατε ή μασαμπουκιαζετε?

Ξυλινος πετρομυλος, πως λενε: 
ο καλος ο μυλος ολα τα αλεθει?

----------


## babality

Πςςς εχει ξεφυγει το θεμα τελιως λεμε. Ρε τι θελετε να μας σκοτωσετε? :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Οχι γι αυτο βαζουμε και τα καταλληλα αναγνωσματα
περι υγιεινης διατροφης και τεχνης του καλοφαγα!!!
Αδεια μετα θεαματων?

----------


## babality

Αυτο ειναι για να ριξετε σταχτη στα ματια των μπανερομαστερς. Αλλα ολοι ξερουμε οτι ολοι στο τελος θα παμε να φαμε το κακο της λιστας :Very Happy:

----------


## manoulamou

> Αυτο ειναι για να ριξετε σταχτη στα ματια των μπανερομαστερς. Αλλα ολοι ξερουμε οτι ολοι στο τελος θα παμε να φαμε το κακο της λιστας


Ποιας λιστας, του Σιντλερ??? :Wink: Ποιο(ν) κακο εννοειτε κυριε βαβαλιτυ... :Thinking:  να γινοσαστε λιγο πιο σαφης :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ???

----------


## babality

Κακα της λιστας = Κρεατακια,λιπακια, γλυκακια, κ.τ.λ.ακια :Very Happy:

----------


## manoulamou

Αντε για την καληνυχτα

----------


## manoulamou

Ακομα να χωνεψετε τα χτεσινα? διαβαστε πρωτα το αρθρο: http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_...04/2006_150245
και δειτε μετα την σχετικη εικονα:

----------


## freddy

ακομα δε χωνεψαμε τα χθεσινα και φορτωθηκαμε τα σημερινα....πωπω φουσκωμα

----------


## manoulamou

Τελικα γιατι γινοταν το πανηγυρακι στη Ν. Φιλαδελφεια
ομολογω την ασχετοσυνη μου :Redface:  
Και σαν τι νοστιμο μασαμπουκιασατε?

----------


## freddy

ααα το πανηγυρι γινεται καθε χρονο την πρωτομαγια....κραταει 2-3 μερες αναλογα...
ειναι πολυ μεγαλο πιανει ολη την Δεκελειας...
μασαμπουκιασαμε αναγκαστικα (μην πεσουμε και κατω απο την αφαγια) ενα βρωμικο...

----------


## manoulamou

AAA τοσο πολυ, 
εμ βεβαια και μετα σπο ενα σεκερ παρε, σιγουρα σκασατε απ το πολυ φαγητο, 
ενα ολοκληρο βρωμικο στα τεσσερα ή στα δυο?
Αχ πως σας καταλαβαινω :ROFL:   Γι αυτο λιποθυματε με τις φωτο μου :Laughing:

----------


## freddy

βασικα μονη μου το εφαγα το βρωμικο πολυ δυσκολα με διαφορα τριων ωρων...
εχω φλωρεψει παλια ετρωγα περισσοτερο...
τωρα ενα βρωμικο αρκει για να σκασω...
και τα ατομα απο τη συναντηση ξερουν καλυτερα οτι και με πολυ λιγοτερη ποσοτητα σκαω :Wink:   :Wink:  
βεβαια δε σταματαω ποτε αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα...
απλως δεν εχω ορια.... :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

για χωνευτικο βοτανα ή λικέρ:

----------


## freddy

λικερ, προτιμαω το λικερ

----------


## paris

:One thumb up:  καλύτερο ειδικά αν είναι σπιτικό...

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## manoulamou

Το καλοκαιρακι στην ακρογιαλια :Whistle:  
φτιαξε φαγητακια..  :Wink:   ελαφρια κι υγιεινα  :Whistle:

----------


## babality

Τι γυναικα ειναι αυτη ρε παιδια? Σου μαγειρευει και καθως τρως σου τραγουδαει για να το απολαυσεις καλυτερα. Να ρε παραδειγμα!!! :Worthy:

----------


## BlindG

Και η Shakira μπορεί  :Thumbs up:  (για όποιον έχει διαβάσει στοίχους  :Razz: )
Όσο για χωνευτικό, λέγεται Horchata ή Ελληνιστεί, Τσουφάδα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## manoulamou

Μηπως να πινατε καμμια σουμαδα? 
Πρωτη φορα ειχα πιει καλοκαιρι στην Νισυρο 
ναχα τωρα μια, δεν με χαλαει καθολου!

----------


## BlindG

Άλλο σουμάδα άλλο τσουφάδα  :Razz: 
Και η σουμάδα πάντως λέει τρελλά! (προτιμώ τα Μακαρόνια....)

----------


## ntampa7

αμάν με αυτά τα μακαρόνια... :Thumb down:

----------


## babality

> αμάν με αυτά τα μακαρόνια...


Λεω κι εγω δεν θα το ελεγε κανεις πια?
Ελεος ρε τυφλε. :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:  
Βαρεθηκαμε να βλεπουμε ποστ με μακαρονια. Ιταλε ε Ιταλε!!!!
Τσι τσι ρεεεεεεε, σουβλακια, κρεας κρεας κρεαααααααααααααας!!!!!!!! :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  
Ουφ τι με επιασε? :Razz:

----------


## ntampa7

πείνα ίσως?

----------


## babality

Μπααα χτυπησα ενα ντονατ σοκολατα και ειμαι κομπλε :Razz:

----------


## ntampa7

τότε είσαι κοιλιόδουλος του κρέατος...

----------


## babality

Ποτε δεν το αρνηθηκα. 
Παντα μου αρεσε το κρεας. Σε ολες του τις μορφες :Wink:

----------


## ntampa7

ωωω...βαρυσήμαντες δηλώσεις...

----------


## babality

Οχι οπως το εννοεις παλιοπαιδο :Razz:  
Οχι το βεργας σχημα. Το αλλο...το ξερεις πιο κι ετσι :Thumbs up:

----------


## ntampa7

χαχαχα
ναι βρε σε πειράζω... :Wink:

----------


## babality

Και να μην με πειραζες εγω φωναζω οτι μαρεσει το κρεας :ROFL: 
Ωχ μου σκασε. Εχω φυγει στο i ask. :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

η κοιλιοδουλεία είναι ΧΑ-ΡΙ-ΣΜΑ.
Καταλάβετέ το ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!

----------


## babality

Σ'αγαπαω τυφλε!!!

----------


## ntampa7

ααα τον αγαπάς κιόλας?

----------


## BlindG

Εγώ όμως είδα τι λέγατε πίσω και δεν σας αγαπώ καθόλου  :Badmood: 
Αμα δεν σας αρέσουν τα Μακαρόνια να πάτε να φάτε ακρίδες τηγανητές στην Ταϋλάνδη  :Rant:

----------


## ntampa7

υπάρχουν και καλύτερες επιλογές από μακαρόνια και ακρίδες στην Ταϋλάνδη(που είναι το ίδιο αηδιαστικά...)

----------


## babality

> Εγώ όμως είδα τι λέγατε πίσω και δεν σας αγαπώ καθόλου 
> Αμα δεν σας αρέσουν τα Μακαρόνια να πάτε να φάτε ακρίδες τηγανητές στην Ταϋλάνδη


Σουβλακι απο ακριδα μαλιστα. Ακριδομακαροναδα ομως οχι. Και συνεχιζω να σ'αγαπαω!!!



> ααα τον αγαπάς κιόλας?


Εμ τι ετσι? Πως θα δικαιολογησουμε το κρεας που θα αναγκαστει να φαει? :Clap:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Ε αμαν επιτελους 
αποφασειστε το μενου να το εικονογραφησουμε λιγο :Wink:

----------


## ntampa7

σας παρακαλώ χωρίς μακαρόνια θα μου έρθει αναγούλα πάλι...

----------


## BlindG

Άμα δεν έχει Μακαρόνια, παίρνω τη Shakira μου και σας αφήνουμε στον κόσμο της άγνοιας και της ανοστιάς.... (εμ, που να νοστιμίσει οτιδήποτε χωρίς λίγη Shakira μέσα!!!!)

----------


## manoulamou

SHAKIRA με γαλα σας κανει???
με μηλο μηπως???
σαλατα του ψαραΚοκορετσι
ΑΚΡΙΔΑ?βρωμικακι

----------


## Hengeo

> υπάρχουν και καλύτερες επιλογές από μακαρόνια και ακρίδες στην Ταϋλάνδη(που είναι το ίδιο αηδιαστικά...)


Ε, όχι και να βάζουμε τα μακαρόνια στο ίδιο τσουβάλι με τις ακρίδες, είπαμε!  :Thumb down:  

Δηλαδή, και εμένα με αηδιάζει π.χ. το ροκφόρ, αλλά αν είχα να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε αυτό και τις ακρίδες, σαφώς και θα διάλεγα το πρώτο!  :Wink:

----------


## babality

> Άμα δεν έχει Μακαρόνια, παίρνω τη Shakira μου και σας αφήνουμε στον κόσμο της άγνοιας και της ανοστιάς.... (εμ, που να νοστιμίσει οτιδήποτε χωρίς λίγη Shakira μέσα!!!!)


Εχεις φαει βαναυσο φιασκο ετσι? :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

manoulamou!!!!!!!
ΚΑΙ μου εφτιαξες τη διάθεση, ΚΑΙ μου τρέχουν και τα σάλια (οκ, το τελευταίο ήταν λίγο too much information αλλά... με τέτοια που βλέπω....  :Thumbs up: )

ΕΝΑ ΜΗΛΌΓΑΛΑ ΣΤΟ 3 ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ!!!!

Kε babality δεν έχω φάει τίποτα από χθες βράδυ και ούτε πρόκειται να φάω. Απλά έχω χτυπήσει μπλε οθόνη αλλά το σύστημα τρέχει ακόμα (και ας δείχνει η οθόνη *IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*)

----------


## babality

Ρε τι μπλε οθονες μας λες. Φιασκο εχεις φαει. Μη φοβασαι δεν παχαινει :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

*Φιασκο*, φουσκο, φουσκωμα, πανωσηκωμα :Razz:  
Μπλε παιδια, *μπλε οθονες*, μπλε τυρια
*μπλε μακαρονια* με σιροπι σουπιας!!!

----------


## babality

Η πιο ψυχεδελικη απαντηση του τοπικ :Thumbs up:

----------


## BlindG

....ΕΕΕΕ για μισό λεπτό!!!
ΜΗ ΜΟΛΥΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΣΟΥΠΙΕΣ!!!!  :Very angry: 
Και δεν είναι μπλε, είναι ΜΑΥΡΟ...

----------


## manoulamou

Τσιμπισαμεεεεεε? Αν υπαρχουν *μπλε μακαρονια* (οχι λογω σουπιας βεβαια)
να ρωτησουμε τον *vasper* καλυτερα, που οργανωνει και τη συναντηση :Wink:  
Υπαρχουν ομως σιγουρα *πρασινα* μακαρονια :Razz:  
και δεν θελω ουουουου λαπαδες ποιητες.....

----------


## BlindG

Μακαρόνια ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν  :Whip: 
Μακαρόνια υπάρχουν και είναι νοστιμούλια με ωραίες σαλτσούλες.
Μακαρόνια υπάρχουν αλλά δεν λένε και πολλά.
Μακαρόνια υπάρχουν αλλά ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΟΜΑΙ.  :Very angry: 
Μακαρόνια και πάλι Μακαρόνια  :Thumbs up: 

Και ο vasper ΔΕΝ θα μας πάει κάπου που να έχει Μακαρόνια γιατί θα το κάνω λαμπόγιαλο το μέρος για προσβολή δημοσίας αιδού  :Very angry:

----------


## babality

> Μακαρόνια ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν 
> Μακαρόνια υπάρχουν και είναι νοστιμούλια με ωραίες σαλτσούλες.
> Μακαρόνια υπάρχουν αλλά δεν λένε και πολλά.
> Μακαρόνια υπάρχουν αλλά ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΟΜΑΙ. 
> Μακαρόνια και πάλι Μακαρόνια 
> 
> Και ο vasper ΔΕΝ θα μας πάει κάπου που να έχει Μακαρόνια γιατί θα το κάνω λαμπόγιαλο το μέρος για προσβολή δημοσίας αιδού


Παει αυτος :Razz:

----------


## ntampa7

εντάξει ξέρασα πάλι σήμερα...

----------


## BlindG

*Μ*
*Α*
*Κ*
*Α*
*Ρ*
*Ο*
*Ν*
*Ι*
*Α*

----------


## manoulamou

*E ! Δ Ε Ν Τ Ρ Ω Γ Ε Σ Τ Ε !*, γιατι βασανιζετε τον κοσμο, κακα παιδια!
 

*Oριστε τωρα τι καταλαβατε, εφυγε το ψαρακιιιιιιιι* :Sad:   :Redface:   :Crying:

----------


## ntampa7

εδώ είμαι μόλις γύρισα από τη τουαλέτα...κάτι με πείραξε μάλλον και ξερνάω συνέχεια... :Sad:

----------


## manoulamou

Μηπως σε πειραξε κατι που δεν εφαγες?
Εννοω μηπως τρως ατακτα, και οταν τρως καταναλωνεις μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα 
απο οση αντεχει το στομαχακι σου?
Στο λεω γιατι κατι τετοιες λαμακιες εκανα κι εγω στην ηλικια σου
και ακομα τις πληρωνω.... Λιγο φαγητακι και πολλες φορες αν γινεται!

----------


## ntampa7

δε ξέρω τι να σας πω...
όλη μέρα διάβασμα και δουλειά...
μια δεν τρώω τίποτα και μια ότι βρω μπροστά μου...

----------


## manoulamou

Αμα μιλαει η πειρα :Redface:   ετσι εκανα κι εγω:
Το πρωι δουλεια, το βραδι σχολη, φαγητο μονο πρωΐ και βραδι, 
ενδιαμεσα π@π@ριες και να η Νικουλα στο Τζαννειο με γαστρορραγια!!!
Ασε καποια στιγμη PMS για τα υπολοιπα :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Οριστε για τους νηστικους ενα πληρες δειπνο:

----------


## BlindG

Να ακουτε τη manoulamou! Τρώτεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!

----------


## manoulamou

*E ! Δ Ε Ν Τ Ρ Ω Γ Ε Σ Τ Ε !*, γιατι βασανιζετε τον κοσμο, κακα παιδια!
 

*Oριστε τωρα τι καταλαβατε, αρρωστησε το καϋμενο το ψαρακιιιιιιιι* :Sad:   :Redface:   :Crying: 
Το επαναλαμβανω γιατι μου αρεσε ειδικα *το τριτο*... :Clap:  :Worthy:  :Respekt: 

ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΤΕ;Υπαρχει κανενα καλο ταβερνακι με *τραγανες, φρεσκοτηγανισμενες πατατουλες*
για τους γκαγκαρους χαμουτζηδες?

----------


## BlindG

Ναι, πράγματι υπάρχουν  :Smile: 

ΠΟΙΟΣ όμως ενδιαφέρεται για ψωροπατάτες όταν μπορεί να έχει ένα...

*ΜΗΛΌΓΑΛΑ*?????
 

Ενα μηλόγαλα παρακαλώώώώώώώώώώ!!!!!!!!

----------


## manoulamou

Το μηλογαλα καλο ειναι, το ξυνογαλα αρεσει σε κανεναν?

Η ntampa7 που ειναι, την εξοντωσαμε με τα μακαρονια χτες? :Crying:

----------


## BlindG

Οχι, δεν το πολυπάω το ξυνόγαλο....
Όσο για τη ntampa7,  μάλλον δεν πρέπει να πεινάει....
Σέλω μηλόγαλα  :Crying:

----------


## Hengeo

Πάντως εγώ έφαγα ωραιότατη μακορονάδα σήμερα και το μεσημέρι και το βράδυ  :Mr. Green:  

Πέρα απο την πλακά εύχομαι περαστικά στην ntampa7, όντως είναι ότι χειρότερο να τρως άστατα. Καλύτερα τα κανονικά γεύματα και περισσότερο παρά λιγότερο εδώ και εκεί (το λεγόμενο τσιμπολόγημα  :Wink:  ).

----------


## greeklad

Μια παπια κονφι και ενα βολνε κρασι. Ολα τα λεφτα. Για οσους μπορουν εκτιμησουν κατι παραπανω απο κοκκινιστο και  γαλεο σκορδαλια.

----------


## manoulamou

Γιατι μας κογιοναρεις τζογια μου? Δεν προσεξες τον τιτλο του θεματος: <<Μασαμπουκα>>. Κοινως να ξεσκιζεσαι 
στο φαΐ, μεχρι κλαταρισματος. Ολα τα αλλα... κονφετι και βολοντε :ROFL:  ειναι ιμιτασιον παραλλαγες.
*Κοψιδια, ξιγκια, τσικνιλες .... δηλαδη χοληστερινη και λιπιδια στα υψη!!!Και κοκινελι απαραιτητως...*
{{{Και μετα να τρεχεις στους ξυπνιους και τους κομπογιαννιτες -καλοκαιρακι μυρισε γαρ-
να μαζεψεις τα ασυμμαζευτα σου κρεατα, πατσαδες και κυτταριτιδες :Crying:  }}}

----------


## babality

Εεεεεετσι. Ημιτασιον :Laughing:  
Σωστη η μαμα. Ξιγκια ρεεεεε :Thumbs up:

----------


## manoulamou

Καμμια καλη προταση προς τα βορεια προαστια
για ταβερνακι με τρυφερες μπριτζολιτσες και ιδιως τραγανες
*φρεσκομμενες και φρεσκοτηγανισμενες πατατουλες κανειιιιιιιιςςςςςς?*
Εχω παθει στερηση :Sad:   σαν τον :Wink:  με τα μ@κ@ρονι@ :ROFL:

----------


## chica_loca

Εφτιαξα επιτελους την καρυδοκρεμα :Smile:  , παρτε μια γευστικη ματια, από το αποτελεσμα…, η δευτερη, είναι οτι απέμεινε από την κρεμα που εφτιαξα για την καρυδοκρεμα, ετσι για να μην παει χαμενη, εφτιαξα ένα μιγμα με διαφορα φρουτα . Επισης πολύ νοστιμη, δροσιστικη και πανω από όλα απολαυστικη  :Wink:  .

----------


## lamesaint

Σήμερα είχε η μάνα κατσικάκι κοκκινιστό στην κατσαρόλα και.....(ταταααα) μακαρόνια  :Smile:  
Σκέτο ναρκωτικό....μαζί με δροσερό κοκκινέλι ήταν άστα να πάνε...ρέστα...

----------


## Acer

> Εφτιαξα επιτελους την καρυδοκρεμα , παρτε μια γευστικη ματια, από το αποτελεσμα…, η δευτερη, είναι οτι απέμεινε από την κρεμα που εφτιαξα για την καρυδοκρεμα, ετσι για να μην παει χαμενη, εφτιαξα ένα μιγμα με διαφορα φρουτα . Επισης πολύ νοστιμη, δροσιστικη και πανω από όλα απολαυστικη  .


wow !!! ... χρυσοχερα μου εσυ !! ...  :Thumbs up:   :Clap:

----------


## ntampa7

πωπω παιδιά επιτέλους σταματήσατε με τα μακαρόνια...

----------


## babality

> Σήμερα είχε η μάνα κατσικάκι κοκκινιστό στην κατσαρόλα και.....(ταταααα) μακαρόνια  
> Σκέτο ναρκωτικό....μαζί με δροσερό κοκκινέλι ήταν άστα να πάνε...ρέστα...


Τα ρεστα μου κυριε :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

chica_loca: Απο εμφάνιση δεν λέω, σκίζει αλλα επειδή τα φαινόμενα πολλές φορές απατούν, δεν μπορώ να κρίνω ένα φαγήτό αν δεν το δοκιμάσω!  :Wink: 

Ntampa7: Μακαρόνια, μακαρόνια, μακαρόνια, μακαρόνια  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ntampa7

κακέ...μόλις ηρέμησα που ξέρναγα δυο μέρες τώρα...

----------


## chica_loca

> chica_loca: Απο εμφάνιση δεν λέω, σκίζει αλλα επειδή τα φαινόμενα πολλές φορές απατούν, δεν μπορώ να κρίνω ένα φαγήτό αν δεν το δοκιμάσω!


Λοιπον προλαμβαινεις δεν προλαμβαινεις να ρθεις για να το δοκιμασεις  :Smile:  (Δεν εχει μείνει και πολύ) . Τι καφεδακι πινεις για να στον ετοιμασω :Wink:  ?

----------


## Hengeo

Θα σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου ο καφές  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chica_loca

Εκει κολλησες εσυ  :Razz:  ? Το γλυκο που το βαζεις  :Wink:  ?

----------


## Hengeo

Μα εννοείται ότι το γλυκό είναι το σημαντικότερο!  :Very Happy:  Απλώς εξηγούμαι για να μην παρεξηγούμαι!  :Wink:

----------


## BlindG

Κοριτσότρελλη:  :Worthy:  Φαίνεται ιδιαιτέρως καλή  :Very Happy:  Πού δηλώνω συμμετοχές για δοκιμή ?  :Razz: 

Θέλω Μακαρόνια.
Θέλω μηλόγαλα.

----------


## manoulamou

ΑΑΑΑΧ πρωΐ--πρωΐ τι ειδαν τα ματακια μας με την κοριτσοτρελη :Laughing:  
Κυκλοφορουν  *κκε*** στην ηλικια μου.. :Crying:  
Ειμαστε για καρυδοκρεμες ? Ασε μερικα νιμος, που τα περιπαιζουν κατι κακοι τυφλοι :Thumb down:  
Σα δε ντρεπεστε βρε να μην σεβεστε τα προβληματα του/της συμφορουμιτη/ισσας σας, 
καμμια συμπαρασταση, μα καμμια???

**κκε
καβουρια,καρδιες,εγκεφαλια :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Τι ??παλι ταπαιξε...Πρωινο καφεδακι κανείς???

----------


## manoulamou

Αισθανομαι νεος  Φρυνιχος  με την τραγωδια του <<Μιλητου αλωσις>> και φοβαμαι οτι ειμαι μονιμως η "οικεια δεινα υπομνησασα".  Κοινως ξυπναω την ορεξη για απαγορευμενους καρπους και χοντρες μασες, σε ωρες εργασιμες που αντενδεικνυνται γενικως για μασαμπουκες!!! Ασε που μερικοι ειναι μονιμως υπερβαροι ή/και μονιμως σε στερητικη διαιτα :Razz:  Σκεφτηκα λοιπον να σας προσφερω μια συλλογη πνευματικης τροφης: 


και για να μην κατηγορηθω σαν πρακτορας ινστιτουτων γυμναστικης και αδυνατισματος :Razz:  
να υπενθυμισω οτι μπορουμε να διατρεφομαστε πεντανοστιμα και υγιεινα ταυτοχρονα...

----------


## babality

Στανταρ αμα ερθω πρωι στη δουλεια και δεν δω ποστ απο τη μαμα με καλουδια της μερας κατι θα παει στραβα. Στανταρ ομως :One thumb up:

----------


## BlindG

Πεινάω... Αλλά ΠΟΛΥ μιλάμε...

----------


## ntampa7

γιατί δεν τρως αυτά τα αηδιαστικά σκουλήκια που σ'αρέσουν...?

----------


## BlindG

Γιατί τα έφαγα χθές με φίλο και... όταν είμαι με φίλους δίαιτα δεν έχει ... και ήταν... ΠΟΛΥ παχυντικά τα χθεσινά  :Crying:  ... και παίζει και η Παρασκευή... Ασ'τα να πάνε.... Σε λίγο θα έρθει το ρυζάκι  :Very Happy:

----------


## ntampa7

ρύζι θα φας?
τι?

----------


## BlindG

Σκέτο  :Very Happy: 
Όσο ξενέρωτο και αν ακούγεται, αν έχει αλάτι, τρώγεται (απ'τον υποφαινόμενο) ιδιαίτερα άνετα  :Very Happy: 
Μπορεί να κάνω και μια μπριζόλα *ΣΚΕΤΗ* (χωρίς λάδια και ιστορίες  :Crying: ) αν καταφέρω να την ξεθάψω από τους σωρούς καλτσών και ρούχων που έχει μέσα το ψυγείο  :Very Happy:

----------


## ntampa7

τι κάνουν αυτά όλα μέσα στο ψυγείο...?  :Thinking:

----------


## dracula

Διατηρουνται φρεσκα και καθαρα...  :Razz:

----------


## ntampa7

πλάκα κάνετε πιστεύω...

----------


## BlindG

Για ποιό λόγο να κάνουμε πλάκα ? :Confused:

----------


## manoulamou

> τι κάνουν αυτά όλα μέσα στο ψυγείο...?


δεν ξερετε οτι περα απο πλακα 
ο καλυτερος τροπος συντηρησης των μαλλινων 
για να μην χνουδιαζουν ειναι (σε σακκουλα) στο ψυγειο?
{{Και ασχετο: το υγρο απορρυπαντικο πιατων αριστο για το πλυσιμο τους?}}

----------


## ntampa7

θα μου πείτε τι κάνουν όλα αυτά μέσα στο ψυγείο?

δε νομίζω να το κάνει για το λόγο που αναφέρεται manoulamou...
σιγά να μη το ξέρει αυτό...

----------


## BlindG

> Διατηρουνται φρεσκα και καθαρα...





> δεν ξερετε οτι περα απο πλακα 
> ο καλυτερος τροπος συντηρησης των μαλλινων 
> για να μην χνουδιαζουν ειναι (σε σακκουλα) στο ψυγειο?


Μα χρειάζονται και άλλοι λόγοι για να τα έχουμε στο ψυγείο??  :What..?:

----------


## ntampa7

πες μας τώρα ότι εσύ έχεις τα μαλλινά σου στο ψυγείο...

----------


## manoulamou

NAI και αντι για σκωροκτονο εχω τα παγακια  :Respekt:   :Very angry:   :Badmood:  
( Προσωρινα μπορειτε στην αρχη και για λιγες ωρες να τα βαλετε! )
Φταιω εγω που σας φροντιζω κακα πεζακια  :Mad:   :Crying:   και ντεν σας αφηνω νηστικα!!!

----------


## BlindG

Μάλλινα γενικώς δεν έχω αλλά ποιός είπε οτι οι ιδανικές συνθήκες του ψυγείου (μείον την υγρασία) δεν είναι κατάλληλες για την φύλαξη ρούχων??

Κοίτα τώρα που για'σένα με μαλώνει η manoulamouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying: 

*ΣΕΛΩ ΜΗΛΟΓΑΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ*  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## ntampa7

καλά οκ σε πίστεψα...

----------


## Hengeo

Πάντως ισχύει αυτό με τα μάλλινα. Και η μητέρα μου όποτε έχει πολύ κρύο βγάζει τις γούνες στο μπαλκόνι!  :Wink:

----------


## ntampa7

ναι ρε παιδιά ισχύει αλλά σιγά να μην το κάνει ο BlindG...

----------


## manoulamou

Ε πως αυτο ο τυφλος γ  με τοσο ωραιο εργαλειο που διαθετει :Wink:  
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=44
ο.τι πρεπει  και η manoulatou θα ειναι πολυ ευχαριστημενη.... :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

:Redface: 
καλά...
Μπορεί και να μην έχω (τόσες) κάλτσες στο ψυγείο  :Redface:

----------


## ntampa7

θα μας πείτε τελικά?

----------


## BlindG

Τελικά δεν είχε κάλτσες το ψυγείο  :Confused: 
Μάλλον τις καθάρισε ο pateroulismou (aka Administrator Ψυγείου)  :Redface:

----------


## manoulamou

*Βαφλίτσα?*
_καφεδάκι?_*ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ υπναράδες...!!!*

----------


## babality

Καφε με Γουαφλα :Very Happy:  
Πςςςς η καλη μερα...

----------


## freddy

βαφλα απο hageen dazs

----------


## BlindG

ΕΛΕΟC  :Worthy: 

Μου φαίνεται θα παω να φάω το σκέτο καλαμποκόψωμό μου σε λίγο   :Very Happy:

----------


## babality

Κανενα ελεος για τους τυφλους που ειναι σε διαιτα :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

> ΕΛΕΟC Μου φαίνεται θα παω να φάω το σκέτο καλαμποκόψωμό μου σε λίγο

----------


## BlindG

:Laughing:  και καλαμπόκι τρώω!!!
Το συγκεκριμένο ψωμάκι είναι ένα τόσο δα ψωμάκι φτιαγμένο από καλαμποκάλευρο  :Very Happy:

----------


## ntampa7

τόσα πολλά κιλά θες να χάσεις και κάνεις τόσο αυστηρή δίαιτα?

----------


## manoulamou

αμα θελει ενας τυφλος να δει το φως του τι κανει? 
ΔΙΑΙΤΑ?
Οχιιιιιιιιιι  αλλαζει avatar!
(τοχε φαινεται απωθημενο να γινει σα(ν)κιρα)

----------


## chica_loca

Manoulamou γλυκια, το avatar σου που πήγε?  :Offtopic:

----------


## manoulamou

πηγε στον καδο ανακυκλωσης του forum και σε λιγο
 θα κατεβασω τελειως ρολλα
 :Sad:  :Lips Sealed:   :Scared:   :Vava:   :RTFM:   :Very angry:   :Banned:   :Badmood:  
 :On topic please:

----------


## chica_loca

> πηγε στον καδο ανακυκλωσης του forum


Και ο λογος?

----------


## manoulamou

*Σ.Ο.*.. :Wink:   :Crying:   :RTFM:   :Respekt:   :Redface: 
ας ταϊσει και καποιος αλλος τα πεινασμενα πεζακια

----------


## ntampa7

τι σου είπαν δηλαδή?

----------


## manoulamou

Η σωματικη υγεια μου δεν μου επιτρεπει να συγχιζομαι γι αυτο:
(no pms pls)

----------


## ntampa7

κάντε το λίγο πιο λιανά αυτό...

----------


## manoulamou

καντε μια αναζητηση :Wink:  εδω μιλαμε για μασαμπουκες:

----------


## Νικαετός

> κάντε το λίγο πιο λιανά αυτό...


Η συζήτηση αυτή μεταφέρθηκε εδώ : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38521

Σε αυτό το thread , θέλουμε (όλοι πιστεύω) , εκτός από τον σε δίαιτα ευρισκόμενο τυφλό) να βλέπουμε τις λιχουδιές που μας σερβίρει τόσο απλόχερα η manoulamou ,και όχι άλλα δυσάρεστα  πράγματα.

----------


## BlindG

Ο "σε δίαιτα ευρισκόμενος τυφλός"  κάνει κράτει και μαζεύεται όλη την εβδομάδα, για να σας εκδικηθεί την Παρασκευή!!!!  :Whip:

----------


## ntampa7

κάνε βλακείες εσύ...
ή κάνεις δίαιτα ή δε κάνεις...

----------


## BlindG

Άμα χάνω, σημαίνει οτι κάνω ή δεν κάνω ?   :Razz:

----------


## ntampa7

ναι αλλά το να κάνεις κρεπάλη αύριο...?

----------


## BlindG

Νομίζω οτι το έχω ξαναπεί (κάποια θα πάθει deja-vu  :Whistling: ) αλλά, το να κάνεις δίαιτα όταν είσαι με παρέα που *ΤΡΩΕΙ* είναι η ύψιστη μιζέρια. Φίλος μου έτρωγε άπαχο γιαούρτι μέσα σε πάρτυ την ώρα που τρώγαμε τον άμπακο.... 

Δηλαδή, άμα το πάμε έτσι, τι να κάνω την παρασκευή? Να μετράω τις μπουκιές του Πελασγού (που θα είναι οι περισσότερες, για να μη βαρεθώ)???
Δίαιτα όταν δεν είμαι έξω με φίλους λοιπόν  :Thumbs up:

----------


## ntampa7

ποιά θα πάθει deja-vu...? :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη ειμαι μια μοχθηρη manoula 
θα δωσω "στεγνα" και εις επηκοον ολων, ενα μερος της διαιτας  που ακολουθει ο *βλινδ γ*:
http://www.angelfire.com/amiga/shakirarocks/Diet.html
*Lunch:*
    * Tomato and boiled spinach salad.
    * Filet of tongue with half-tablespoon olive oil or
    * 1 lean grilled beefsteak or
    * 1 serving pumpkin pudding or
** 1 plate spaghetti with vegetables.*
    * 1 cup fruit salad or 1 cup fruit compote.

----------


## BlindG

:ROTFL: 

Kοίτα, αν είναι μαγειρεμένα με ΛΑΧΑΝΟ ala Pickard, τότε....  :Whip:   :Whip: 

ntampa7: καααααααααααααααααααααααααααποιααααααααααααααααααα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## manoulamou

Ενταξει λιγοτερο απο μια μερα διαιτας εμεινε
και ποιος σε πιανει μετα εεε βοοοοουρρρ! :ROFL:  
Προσεχε μονο να φας κατι λιγο  πριν την συναντηση
γιατι μπορει να εκκραγει κανενα στομαχακι :Redface:

----------


## BlindG

ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!

Manoulamou, υπάρχει σύστημα  :Very Happy: 
Θα τσιμήσω το καλαμποκόψωμό μου κατά τις 16:00 ώστε να αποφύγω το φαινόμενο "συρρικνωση στομάχου από την τρελλή αφαγία"  :Very Happy: 
Έτσι θα είμαι σε πλήρη φόρμα το βράδυ!!!!

Άσε που θα παίξει και *Ζηνάρα* για να μου ανοίξει την όρεξη  :Thumbs up:

----------


## manoulamou

ερωτηση. ερωτας, ή ελαττωματικο? :Razz: 
Κανενα φαγακι για σημερα εχετε ή θα νυχτωσουμε....

----------


## chica_loca

Τι θα λεγατε για μικρα κομματια κοτοπουλο ή χοιρινο (από το βραδυ θα μουλιαζουν μεσα σε λευκο κρασακι) με σαλτσα από κρεμα γαλακτος (0 – 1% λιπαρα), μπολικα μανιταρακια να συνοδευονται με ρυζακι :Smile:   :Wink:  ?

Υ.Γ. Οσες φορες εχω μαγειρεψει , *Ποτε μα Ποτε* δεν εχω ακολουθησει συνταγες, Η μαγειρικη θελει απλα λιγη φαντασια  :Painter: σε αντιθεση με την ζαχαροπλαστικη που εάν κανεις του κεφαλιου σου , πολύ πιθανων να μην τρωγετε αυτό που εφτιαξες  :Shifty:   :Fireextinguisher: .

Καλη σας μερα :Wink:  !!!

----------


## manoulamou

> Η μαγειρικη θελει απλα λιγη φαντασια σε αντιθεση με την ζαχαροπλαστικη που εάν κανεις του κεφαλιου σου , πολύ πιθανων να μην τρωγετε αυτό που εφτιαξες  .


Μπραβο!!! Aν και τρελοκοριτσο, σε βρισκω πολυ κατατοπισμενη :Clap: 
Ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες:      Η μαγειρικη θελει κεφι και φαντασια!
Η ζαχαροπλαστικη θελει ακριβεια και ζυγαρια!
Και οσο για τα μαριναρισμενα κρεατακια  :Worthy:  :Respekt: γρηγορα 
απο αποψε ξεκινειστε τα για αυριο....

----------


## KLG

και να παει χαμενο τοσο κρασι...? 
κλαψ

----------


## chica_loca

> και να παει χαμενο τοσο κρασι...? 
> κλαψ


Ερμ.. προκειμενου να φας ένα φαγητο *πεντανοστιμο* κανεις και θυσιες :Wink:  !!

Και σιγουρα καπου εκει τριγύρω , θα βρεθει ένα πολύ καλυτερο κρασι της αρεσκειας σου που να συνοδευεται με το φαγητο   :Thumbs up:  και όχι σαν και αυτό που χρησιμοποιησαμε για τα μαριναρισμενα κρεατακια :Whistle:  

Καλη ορεξη  :Smile:  !!

----------


## ntampa7

> Kοίτα, αν είναι μαγειρεμένα με ΛΑΧΑΝΟ ala Pickard, τότε....  
> 
> ntampa7: καααααααααααααααααααααααααααποιααααααααααααααααααα


έλα...μη με τυραννάς... :Sad:  
πες μου...

----------


## manoulamou

Ελα νταμπουλινι7 τι θες, να στο πω εγω
κακε τυφλεγ ταλαιπωρεις το ψαρακι, 
τουλαχιστον θα του το πεις στην συναντηση?

----------


## ntampa7

ακριβώς γι'αυτό είναι είπε πως κάποιος θα πάθει deja-vu...
και ρωτάω ποιός και μου βάζει πάλι γρίφους...

----------


## manoulamou

Ξεχασα το βασικοτερο, δεν πειραζει θα το δουν μετα:
Απαιτουμε πληρη περιγραφη του αγριου μασα μπουκιασματος απο ολους 
αυτους που (τωρα ειναι στο δρομο) πηγαν στην 22η συναντηση...
των Χαμουτζήδων :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :ROFL:

----------


## BlindG

Είμαι πολύ κακός και μοχθηρός  :Evil:  Της είπα.
Aλλά δυστυχώς, έμπλεξα λίγο  :Crying: 

A, ναι, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, *κάνω δίαιτα!!!!*

----------


## WAntilles

Ποιά δίαιτα ωρέ που αποδείχτηκες τσακιστερότερος του Πελασγού.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## BlindG

Σε παρακαλώ!
Διαιτεύομαι!
ΕΚΚΛΗΣΙΑ!!

----------


## WAntilles

> ΕΚΚΛΗΣΙΑ!!


...ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΟΥ;

 :What..?:   :What..?:   :What..?:

----------


## BlindG

Χριστοδουλοσ!!!

----------


## manoulamou

Εννοεις μαλλον ΧΡΙΣΤΟΔΟΥΛΟ*C*.... :Laughing:  
Aυτο βγαινει  :Thinking:   απο το Κοιλιοδουλο*C*
ή εχει σχεση με την γλωσσα *C*  ???

Oταν ξυπνησετε και συνελθετε λετε και πιο 
ΑνατριχιστικεC ΛεπτομερειεC...

----------


## ntampa7

ότι δεν έφαγε τόσο καιρό το τσάκισε χθές βράδυ...

----------


## BlindG

Καμία σχέση. 
Κάνω δίαιτα.

----------


## babality

> Καμία σχέση. 
> Κάνω δίαιτα.


Κααααλα :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ntampa7

αυτά να τα λες στους άλλους όχι σε εμάς...

----------


## chica_loca

O ΒlindG κανει διαιτα…
Ο BlindG κανει διαιτα…
Ο BlindG κανει διαιτα…
Ο BlindG κανει διαιτα…
Ο BlindG κανει διαιτα…
  :Thinking:   :RTFM:   :Whistle:   :ROFL:  
Ρε παιδια τον ειχα απεναντι μου… το πιατο του πραγματικα οφείλω να ομολογησω Δεν ειχε τπτ μεσα  :Shifty:   .

Αλλα, υπαρχει βλεπετε και αυτό το αλλα :Cool:  ..

Ότι ερχοταν στο τραπεζι από σαλατες , κρεατικα κτλ που ηταν για 4 ατομα ας πουμε…κρατουσε ένα για την παρτι του :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:

----------


## babality

> O ΒlindG κανει διαιτα…
> 
> Ότι ερχοταν στο τραπεζι από σαλατες , κρεατικα κτλ που ηταν για 4 ατομα ας πουμε…κρατουσε ένα για την παρτι του


Καταλαβατε πριν τι εννοουσα? :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

manoulamou μπορείς να τους βάλεις πιπέρι στη γλώσσα γιατί λένε ψέματα???  :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

Με φωναξε κανεις? 
Ποιο κακο πεζακι πειραζει το κατακαημενο τυφλο καλλιτεχνη?
Εχει δικιο και τον πιστευω: *ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ....
παχυντικη*
μπουχαχαχαχα  :Laughing:   :ROFL:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BlindG

και εσύ μάνα βρούτη...  :Crying:

----------


## WAntilles

*Τυφλέ*, πάμε για γουρουνόπουλο σούβλας σήμερα, εδώ κοντά μας με τα πόδια, σ' ένα καλό μέρος που ξέρω;  :Mr. Green:

----------


## blend

> *Τυφλέ*, πάμε για γουρουνόπουλο σούβλας σήμερα, εδώ κοντά μας με τα πόδια, σ' ένα καλό μέρος που ξέρω;


Να κλειδωθεί άμεσα το τόπικ!  :Evil:

----------


## dracula

Μαζεψτε τους... αυτοι οι δυο πανε για γενοκτονια  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BlindG

> *Τυφλέ*, πάμε για γουρουνόπουλο σούβλας σήμερα, εδώ κοντά μας με τα πόδια, σ' ένα καλό μέρος που ξέρω;


Κύριε WAntilles,  κάνω δίαιτα  :Very Happy: 




> Να κλειδωθεί άμεσα το τόπικ!


Είναι πράγματι ΦΑΙΔΡΟΣ ο κύριος! Κλείστε τον !!!
Προσπαθεί να με βγάλει απ'τη δίαιτά μου που ΤΟΣΟ πιστά ακολουθώ!!!

----------


## BlindG

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι.... Μήπως το μέρος που προτείνεις φίλτατε WAntilles, έχει Μακαρόνια ?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## freddy

τυφλε μας εσυ.....μακαρονια φουρνου ετρωγα ανετα τωρα....αχχχ πειναωωω

----------


## dracula

> Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι.... Μήπως το μέρος που προτείνεις φίλτατε WAntilles, έχει Μακαρόνια ?


Παει εσπασε το εμπαργκο... βρε δεν ειπες οτι για 24 ωρες ουτε Shakira ουτε μακαρονια;

----------


## dracula

> τυφλε μας εσυ.....μακαρονια φουρνου ετρωγα ανετα τωρα....αχχχ πειναωωω


Χωνεψες κιολας πουλακι μου απο χτες;;;; Θα σου στειλω με πμ το τζατζικακι και μια πανσετουλα που σου γλιτωσαν

----------


## freddy

χαχαχα τρωω μια ωραιοτατη πρασοπιτα...χωνεψα εχω καλο οργανισμο μουχαχαχα

----------


## manoulamou

Τι θα φαει μακαρονια και η Freddy??? :Razz:  
παει χαλασε κι αυτη... :Mad:  
μονο μην μας διαβασει η ntampa7 γιατι δεν την βλεπω καλα. :Thinking: 
ακουστηκε οτι ο BlindG παραγγειλε <<ψαρονεφρι αλα Shakira, με γαρνιτουρα... μηλογαλα>> :Redface:

----------


## dracula

Αυτος δεν ειναι οργανισμος ειναι μυλοπετρες... με το ενα χερι η πρασοπιτα και το αλλο το ποντικι!

Προσεχε παιδι μην τα μπερδεψεις!

----------


## freddy

χαχαχα δε γινεται δρακουλα....

----------


## manoulamou

Αχ τι μου θυμισατε? Μισοοοοο....Εχω κατι ειδικα για την περιπτωση *ποντικι*:




*NAI EINAI mousepad...*

----------


## BlindG

manoulamou....  :Worthy: ωχ :Worthy: θεε :Worthy: μου :Worthy: σε :Worthy: τι :Worthy: πειρασμούς :Worthy: με :Worthy: βαζεις  :Worthy: 

Παρεπιπτόντως, ο γιατρός δεν απαγόρευσε τα γλυκά  :Very Happy: 
(μάλλον φταίει που του είπα οτι ούτως ή άλλως τρώω ελάχιστα  :Very Happy: )

----------


## freddy

μια κρεπα σοκολατα ετρωγα ανετα τωρα..αλλα φοβαμαι μην παχυνω ρε γ...οποτε οχι δεν τρωω κανενα γλυκο στο εξης..

----------


## blend

> μια κρεπα σοκολατα ετρωγα ανετα τωρα..αλλα φοβαμαι μην παχυνω ρε γ...οποτε οχι δεν τρωω κανενα γλυκο στο εξης..


Δηλαδή, αν έρθεις στην Αλεξάνδρα, ούτε που θα αγγίξεις την φανταστική μούς σοκολάτα ε??

 :Thinking:

----------


## freddy

εεε αν ερθω Αλεξανδρα θα την αγγιξω...αλλα φοβαμαι μην παχυνω...και προσπαθω να τρωω κανονικα  :Razz: 
θα ερθω Αλεξανδρα..αν βολευει κτλ...εχετε φαει ομως σουφλε σοκολατας απο το Περα?...

----------


## hedgehog

όπως κι χτες την τούρτα!!!!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
(τζαστ κιντινγκ  :Razz: )

----------


## freddy

εχω μια τρομερη ζαλαδα μαλλον εχω υπογλυκαιμια..οποτε δε θα κοψω τα γλυκα...

----------


## blend

> εχω μια τρομερη ζαλαδα μαλλον εχω υπογλυκαιμια..οποτε δε θα κοψω τα γλυκα...


Ετσι, έτσι! πρέπει να προσέχουμε την υγεία μας!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## freddy

οποτε παω να φιαξω ή να βρω την κρεπα που προειπα..
εμπρος καλα μου δοντια..

----------


## chica_loca

Και εγω κανω διαιτα ρε παιδια :Redface:  . Σαν και αυτη του BlindG :Razz:  :ROFL:   !
*Σημερα το μενου ελεγε :* 5κομματια pizza Hut Oικογενειακου μεγεθους  
και γλυκο της αρεσκεια σας  :Whistle:  ..

----------


## blend

> Και εγω κανω διαιτα ρε παιδια . Σαν και αυτη του BlindG !
> *Σημερα το μενου ελεγε :* 5κομματια pizza Hut Oικογενειακου μεγεθους 
> και γλυκο της αρεσκεια σας  ..


Χεχε! Μόλις θανάτωσα μιά greek lovers (οικογενειακή φυσικά) και μιά καρμπονάρα για την χώνεψη)  :Wink:

----------


## chica_loca

> Χεχε! Μόλις θανάτωσα μιά greek lovers (οικογενειακή φυσικά) και μιά καρμπονάρα για την χώνεψη)


Ετσι Ετσι…λιτοδιαιτοι ολοι μας εδώ μεσα! :Clap:   :Respekt:

----------


## dracula

Χριστουλη μου... κι εγω που χτυπησα μια πιτσα Ζεας ενιωθα ενοχες!!!   :Rock On:

----------


## manoulamou

Πιτσα Ζεας πως σας προεκυψε?

----------


## dracula

Ε, να, εκει που γυριζαμε.... μια ζαλαδα... μια σκοτοδινη... μια λιγουρα... χωρις να το πολυκαταλαβω ξαφνικα βρεθηκα με ενα κομματι πιτσα στο στομα... by far η καλυτερη πιτσα!  :Redface: 




> Χεχε! Μόλις θανάτωσα μιά greek lovers (οικογενειακή φυσικά) και μιά καρμπονάρα για την χώνεψη)


Αυτο το .*.. greek lovers ...* τωρα το προσεξα! Τυχαιο;;;  :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Νομιζω οτι καποιος mod (και μαλιστα ενας αλλος*** :Wink:  )
πρεπει να κανει ενα split σε καποια ποστς και μετα merge
με το <<Πως καταστρεφετε την υγεια σας?>>

----------


## babality

Burger σπιτικο Χ2 εξτρα σπεσιαλ και στο κουτι παιζει: 2Χ Λευκο Εκλερ με γεμιση κρεμα φραουλα, 2Χ Μιλφειγ και 2Χ Παστες φραουλα.
Αυτα εχει το σπιτι μου τωρα. Τυφλε ελα να διαιτεψουμε μαζι :Laughing:   :ROFL:

----------


## dracula

chica_loca τι θα φαμε σημερα; Η maonula δε μας περιποιηθηκε σημερα!

----------


## chica_loca

> chica_loca τι θα φαμε σημερα; Η maonula δε μας περιποιηθηκε σημερα!


Σημερα να φτιαξουμε ψητο αρνακι στον φουρνο με πατατουλες , κρεμυδακια – ντοματούλες ψιλοκομμένες . 
Παναγια μου , που το θυμηθηκα αυτό :Redface:  … Μαμα μου να ερθω Κυπρο να μου φτιαξεις :Very Happy:   ? (σαμπως και εγω δεν μπορω να το φτιαξω :Whistle:   ..αλλα σαν το φαγητο της Μαμας δεν εχει :Thumbs up:  ).

Καλη Ορεξη σε Ολους :Wink:  .

----------


## manoulamou

Πρωτα τάισα το ποντικακι, μετα σας σερβιρα 6!!! πιτσες, 
τωρα τι θελετε ΔΛΔ??? διαιτα αλα τυφλογ??? :Razz:

----------


## dracula

Σερβιρε εσυ κι ας κανουμε διαιτα... φυσικα αλα ΒλινδΓ  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΕΕμμμ, τι να σας πω διαλλλεεεεξττεεεε!!!*

----------


## manoulamou

*Για το πρωινο αναλογα την προτιμηση του καθενος:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Κ α λ η   σ α ς  ο ρ ε ξ η!!!*

----------


## babality

Εγω το ειπα. Αμα ανοιξω pc και δεν δω ποστ μαμα με καλουδια παει χαλια η μερα. Σημερα λοιπον αργησα γιατι το ups στη δουλεια εφτυσε...
Αλλα ανοιγοντας ειδα ποστ μαμα και ειμαι οκ. Thanx μαμα θα τα παρω ολα παρακαλω :Very Happy:

----------


## BlindG

....μάιστα...  :Thinking: 

Τώρα έχω στη σειρά προϊόντων μου και τις δίαιτες....
Πάω να βρώ καμιά φωτογραφία καμιάς ανήθικης που να δείχνει μπόλικη λευκή σάρκα για να της βάλω λεζάντα "Για πολύ φαΐ χωρίς πολλά κιλά, ελάτε στα βλινδγ!!!"  :Yahooooo:

----------


## manoulamou

Απο το google ερευνα εικονων για shakira's diet:

Kαι για διαιτα Atkins:

----------


## WAntilles

Για να "σερβίρω" και γω, διότι πήξαμε δω πέρα στα ψεύτικα "σιλικονούχα".  :Twisted Evil:  

Ορίστε, "φυσικά", "the real deal":  :Twisted Evil:  



Τυφλέ, είδες τί έχασες προχθές;  :Mr. Green:

----------


## chica_loca

> Για να "σερβίρω" και γω, διότι πήξαμε δω πέρα στα ψεύτικα "σιλικονούχα".  
> 
> Ορίστε, "φυσικά", "the real deal":


 :Thumbs up:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:  ...

----------


## BlindG

> Τυφλέ, *είδες*....


Αν πω όχι εγώ θα φταίω ?  :Very Happy: 
Είδα όμως αλλά έχεις πατάτες τηγανητές  :Crying:  Δηλαδή λάδι  :Crying:  ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ !!!  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying: 

Nα υποθέσω οτι συνηπήρξε βρώση άλλων τηλεοπτικών αστέρων ????  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

manoulamou: Αν ξαναδώ τέτοιο *ΒΕΒΗΛΟ* απαγορευτικό σήμα, θα γίνει εδώ πέρα ότι ΔΕΝ έγινε στους διδύμους ΠΥΡΓΟΥΣ !!!  :Whip:   :Whip:

----------


## manoulamou

Αμα δεν ειναι προτηγανισμενες και ειναι *φρεσκοκομμενες* στο χερι, 
ιδιως απο τη manoulasou, λιγο _ελαιολαδο_ 
γιατι να σε πειραξει, αλλεργια εχεις?
*WAN* αλλη μια ψηφος!!!  :Respekt: 

EDIT: Συγγνωμη επιτηδες το εκανα, δεν μου ξεφυγε:

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :ROFL:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BlindG

Γιατί είναι του σατανα το ελαιόλαδο *αυτήν την περίοδο* :Crying: 
Το είπε ο Άγιοc Ενδοκρυνολόγοc  :Crying:

----------


## chica_loca

> Γιατί είναι του σατανα το ελαιόλαδο *αυτήν την περίοδο*
> Το είπε ο Άγιοc Ενδοκρυνολόγοc


BlindG μας κοροιδευεις :Evil:  ? Τι στο διαολο ρε γμτ.. προχθες δεν αφησες τπτ από τα φαγητα  :RTFM:  . Τα τσακιζες όλα και ερχεσε τωρα να κλαίς για τα φαγητα και τις νοστιμιες της μανουλας μου :Whip: .
Βρε Ουστ από εδω :Shoot: …Σου ριχνω κοκκινη καρτα  :Banned: στο θεμα :Μασαμπουκα!

----------


## BlindG

Ρε ρίξε εσύ οτι θες!
Είπα αρκετές φορές οτι *λόγω μιζέριας, η δίαιτα αναιρείται όταν βγαίνω έξω*  :Whip:

----------


## BlindG

> BlindG μπορεις σε παρακαλω να γραψεις στο Θεμα : Μασαμπουκα , όλα εκεινα που μας ανέλυες προχθες σχετικα με τις Μακαροναδες του La Pasteria  . 
> 
> *Θεμα:* «Γιατι δεν πρεπει να προτιμάμε τις Μακαροναδες του La Pasteria»  
> 
> Εγω παντως, όπως και να εχει, θα συνεχισω να λεω «Mμμμμμμμ….Νοστιμες που είναι»


 :Shocked: 
ΕΛΕΟC
κορτσότρελλη, χάνω πάσα ιδέα για τις μαγειρικές σου ικανότητες/προτιμήσεις!!!!  :Crying: 

Έχει και συνταγές που τρώγονται (βλέπε "μαφιόζο") αλλά *ΟΙ ΛΕΥΚΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΑΛΤΣΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΤΑΜΑ*.

Εσείς που σας αρέσουν αυτές οι σάλτσες, έχετε φάει σπιτική μακαρονάδα με ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ κρέμα γάλακτος και βούτυρο αντί για ΨΟΦΟΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΝΕΣ και ΝΕΚΡΟΦΥΤΙΝΕΣ ???  :Whip: 
Γιατί μου φαίνεται οτι σας λείπει το μέτρο σύγκρισης... Α, ναι, και δεδομένης της φύσης του forum αυτού, σας λέω οτι μου θυμίζετε κάτι αναχρονιστές (ΚΟΠΙΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ!) που λένε οτι το FAT32 είναι καλύτερο απ'το NTFS...

*BEBAIΩΣ* και είναι! Μόνο όμως αν χρησιμοποιείς κοινά partitions για linux/nt-class. Δηλαδή, η pasteria είναι καλή ΜΟΝΟ αμα σου τη δίνουν τσάμπα *ΚΑΙ* δεν έχεις φάει τίποτα για 3 μέρες!!!  :Whip:

----------


## WAntilles

Οι La Pasteria είναι απαράδεκτες διότι τσιγκουνεύονται στο τριμμένο τυρί.

----------


## Xguru

> Οι La Pasteria είναι απαράδεκτες διότι τσιγκουνεύονται στο τριμμένο τυρί.


Μα κάθεται από πάνω σου η σερβιτόρα και τρίβει μέχρι της πείς "εντάξει σώνει!", τουλάχιστον έτσι έκανε στην La Pasteria στη Γλυφάδα μια φορά που είχα φάει πριν περίπου 2 μήνες, αν δεν της έλεγα να σταματήσει φαινόταν αποφασισμένη να το τρίψει όλο!. (το μόνο σπαστικό είναι ότι σου τρίβουν και το τυρί, το οποίο μου τι σπάει λίγο, λες και εγώ δεν έχω χέρια να το τρίψω μόνος μου)

----------


## BlindG

Επαληθεύω τον Xguru....

Όμως οι πιθανότηες να έχει ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ καπνιστό ρεγκάτο (π.χ.) μια σάλτσα στη La Pasteria, είναι ίδιες με τις πιθανότητες να εκδίδουν απόδειξη οι μαύροι με τα cd/dvd...

----------


## babality

Χααααχαχαχαχαχα. Ρε εδω εγινε πολεμος τις προαλλες με κρεατα τζατζικια και τσιτσια καθε ειδους και εσεις εδω λετε για λα πατσερια, παστερια ή οπως λεγεται και για τυρακια τριμμενα κι ιστοριες? Πατε καλα ρεεεεε? Τσιτσι ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε να κρεμεται μεχρι το πατωμα η πετσα κτλ.

----------


## manoulamou

Εκεινο που δεν τρωγεται με τπτ, μα με τπτ, 
ειναι καποιοι εδω, οι οποιοι μολις γυρισεις την πλατη σου 
ανακατευουν το fat32 με τα trans λιπαρα... :Sad:  
Ετσι γινεται στο νημα "μασαμπουκα" της  τσι-τσι-μπουκας... :Razz:  
Θου Κυριε φυλακην τω στοματι τους :Mad:  
Ακου να μπερδευουν τα βινυλλια και τα cd με τους ... 
δισκους της pasteria και της Αλεξαντρας!!!

----------


## babality

Τα βλεπετε? Κοιταξτε ειναι απλο το παραδειγμα. Τιτλος θρεντ: Μασαμπουκα, Συζητηση μεσα: Λα πατσερια. Δεν εχει νοημα :Thinking:   :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Οποτε στο ασχετο να βαλουμε κι αυτα?

----------


## babality

χαχαχαχ οτι ναναι :Laughing:

----------


## WAntilles

> Μα κάθεται από πάνω σου η σερβιτόρα και τρίβει μέχρι της πείς "εντάξει σώνει!"...


Μα έτσι κάνει καί στη Νέα Σμύρνη, ή έτσι υποτίθεται ότι θά 'πρεπε να κάνει.

Διότι σταμάτησε να τρίβει το τυρί, χωρίς ουδέποτε να της πω "Φτάνει.".

Απαράδεκτο.  :Whip:

----------


## manoulamou

Πολυ *τριψιμο* εχει πεσει σε *τυρια* προσφατως στη Νεα Σμυρνη
*μηπως να αλλαζατε κατευθυνση 
... διατροφης???*

----------


## babality

Δεν μπορω τις πρασιναδες ρε μαμααααα :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

Γιατιιιιι, μηπως εισαι γαυρος, προσωπικα λογω οικολογιας μια χαρα τις βρισκω.
Και το κοκκινο επισης ... καροτο, παντζαρι γιαμι!
Εσυ δεν ξερω, τι υπονοεις?
Ροκα ας πουμε, μαρουλι,  αντρακλα, σαλατα?

----------


## ntampa7

άμα δεν έχει κρέας ο babality δεν συμβιβάζεται...

----------


## babality

Θα συμφωνησω με ntampa και θα πω ναι μαμα τα χορταρακια δεν τα μπορω. Σαλατα αντε σεφ,χωριατικη με πολυ λαδι και φετα για λαδομπουκες κατι παει κι ερχεται. Ειδατε η νταμπα με ειδε απο κοντα και το πιασε το υποννοουμενο. Εσυ ρε μαμα ολη μερα στο σπιτι δε με εχεις καταλαβει? :ROFL:

----------


## ntampa7

όταν ήρθαν οι σαλάτες δειλά δειλά πέρναν από καμιά ντοματούλα και τζακίσαν το τζατζίκι.
με το που φανήκαν τα κρέατα έγινε ΣΦΑΓΗ!

----------


## manoulamou

Τελικα ο καρπος της γνωσης, ηταν παντα η αμαρτια  :ROFL:   Εχετε προσεξει οτι ολα τα νοστιμα, πικαντικα, λαχταριστα πραγματα σ αυτη τη ρημαδα την ζωουλα μας ειναι τα απαγορευμενα. Μηπως το κανουν επιτηδες? Εμενα παντως το καλυτερο μου ειναι η ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ με ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΑ.
Και ακολουθουν τα πασης φυσεως ξυγκια με πατατουλες γυρω-γυρω..

----------


## babality

_πασης φυσεως ξυγκια με πατατουλες γυρω-γυρω_
 :Worthy:  
Αντε ρε μαμα που ειναι το πρωινο?
μαμαααααααααα :Sad:

----------


## freddy

ποιο πρωινο δεν κατεβαινει τιποτα...

----------


## babality

Κι εγω τα ιδια. Τιποτα :Sad:

----------


## freddy

εχω εναν κομπο...μανουλα μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυ...καμια βοηθεια? αν και ειναι ψυχολογικο μαλλον με το αγχος και ολα τα συναφη

----------


## babality

Η μαμα σημερα ειναι απων. Δεν ξερω αλλα τετοιες απωλειες ειναι οδυνηρες. :Sad:

----------


## freddy

το ξερω και εγω...μια μερα μπορεσα και εκατσα μεσα και λειπει η μανουλα μας.....φφφφφ..... δεν κατεβενει τιποτα λεμε...dracula εισαι εδω? ntampa7, blindg, κανεις?

----------


## ntampa7

εδώ είμαι...πώπω βαρεμάρα λέμε...

----------


## babality

Τοση ωρα λιωναμε στο γραφειο.Σειρα σου τωρα.
Αντε κερναω ζαμπονοτυροπιτα!!!

----------


## ntampa7

δεν παίζει babality...
δίαιτα...

----------


## babality

Ελα πες το μου σε συναντηση αυτο και βλεπουμε ποιος θα κανει διαιτα :Whistle:

----------


## ntampa7

το είχα πει σε αυτή προχθές... :Razz:

----------


## babality

Ε τοτε δεν σε ηξερα. 1η φορα σε εβλεπα. Και τωρα ξερω οτι αφησες και λεφτα κιολας. Οποτε... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ntampa7

ναι καλά... :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Καλα ουτε μια φωτο δεν μπορειτε να βαλετε εν τη απουσια μου?
Μηπως να απεξαρτηθειτε λιγο, σας εκανα manouloθρεφτα??? :Crying:  
Θα στειλω τη ΔΕΗ  :Wink:  να σας αλλαξει τα
... καλωδια

----------


## manoulamou

Εισαστε λιγο -οσο παταει η γατα- κακομαθημενα πεζακια?
Αντε πολυ πολυ καλημερα σας!!!

----------


## babality

Μαμα ειμαστε κακομαθημενα το ξερω αλλα ευτηχησα που σε ειδα παλι εδω. Ευχαριστουμε για το πρωινο. Αυγουλακια δεν τρωω για πρωι γιατι μου καθοντε ψιλοβαρια. Αλλα ομως το να λειπει η μαμα και να μην βλεπουμε τιποτα ειναι ... ξερετε... χαλαστικο :Redface:

----------


## manoulamou

Παϊδάκια με Γιαούρτι και ΔυόσμοΚοτόπουλο στον Φούρνο, με Πατάτες
Χοιρινές Μπριζόλες*ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΣ ΟΡΕΞΗ !!!*

----------


## babality

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  
Χοιρινες ειχα σημερα. Thanx μαμα!!!

----------


## ntampa7

τώρα δεν θέλω να βλέπω τίποτα τόσο φορτωμένη που είμαι... :Sad:

----------


## freddy

γιατι φορτωμενη?

----------


## Xguru

Μήπως γιατί έχασε το Βέλγιο στη eurovision; Λέω μήπως... :Mad:

----------


## babality

Ειπα να ξεκουρασω σημερα τη μαμα.
Καλημερα σε ολους.
Το αγαπημενο μου.

Γαλλικος φουντουκι...


με κεικ βουτυρου...


και μια σοκοφρετουλα γιατι μ'αρεσουν πολυυυυ...

----------


## manoulamou

> Ειπα να ξεκουρασω σημερα τη μαμα.
> Καλημερα σε ολους.
> Το αγαπημενο μου.Γαλλικος φουντουκι...με κεικ βουτυρου...
> και μια σοκοφρετουλα γιατι μ'αρεσουν πολυυυυ...



Να παιδι, να μαλαμα και απανω που σκεφτομουν 
τι να σας σερβιρω για πρωϊνο, που να μην εμπιπτει στην συνηθη πλαστικουρα!
Η σοκοφρετα με ανοιχτη συσκευασια θα ηταν πολυ... ελκυστικοτερη,
αλλα επικροτω το πρωτο βημα ανεξαρτητοποιησης και αποθηλασμου(σκετος φρόιντ εεε? :ROFL:  )

----------


## BlindG

Ρε παιδιά, Μακαρόνια γιατί δεν έχει???
Τι να το κάνουμε το πρωινό χωρίς Μακαρόνια???  :What..?: 
Άντε τουλάχιστον να ακούσουμε λίγο Shakirάκι....

----------


## manoulamou

*Μακαρονια αλα shakira θες? *  
οριστε:

----------


## ntampa7

> γιατι φορτωμενη?


με τους δικούς μου...
γκρίνια και μιζέρια που δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη το πτυχίο μου...χάλια με έχουν κάνει...
έχω που έχω το διαβασμά μου και τη δουλειά συγχρόνως έχω και κείνους να γκρινιάζουν ότι "αν δεν πάρω το πτυχίο μου είναι σα να μην έχω κάνει τίποτα στη ζωή μου..."

----------


## lamesaint

Αφού δουλεύεις κιόλας μωρέ, τι ζόρι τραβάνε στο φινάλε???

Ντάμπα προτείνω ένα Leberkasse για φάρμακο
http://photoserver.redirectme.net/ph...4222942005.jpg

----------


## ntampa7

επειδή δεν φαίνεται η φώτο...τι είναι το Leberkasse?

----------


## freddy

> με τους δικούς μου...
> γκρίνια και μιζέρια που δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη το πτυχίο μου...χάλια με έχουν κάνει...
> έχω που έχω το διαβασμά μου και τη δουλειά συγχρόνως έχω και κείνους να γκρινιάζουν ότι "αν δεν πάρω το πτυχίο μου είναι σα να μην έχω κάνει τίποτα στη ζωή μου..."


 
καλα ολοι οι γονεις ετσι ειναι...και το πτυχιο σου να ειχες παρει κατι αλλο θα εβρισκαν να σου γκρινιαξουν....αστους να λενε εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα τι κανεις για το καλο σου...

----------


## lamesaint

> επειδή δεν φαίνεται η φώτο...τι είναι το Leberkasse?


Βαυαρέζικο αλλαντικό που σερβίρετε σε μεγάλες φέτες ζεστό ζεστό...κάνει καλή παρέα με μπύρες weiss...
Στην γεύση είναι "ήρεμο" και "χαλαρωτικό"  :Smile:

----------


## ntampa7

κάτι τέτοιο λοιπόν δώστε μου...γιατί θα τους ζητήσω να με αποκληρώσουν για να ησυχάσω...

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> Αφού δουλεύεις κιόλας μωρέ, τι ζόρι τραβάνε στο φινάλε???





> καλα ολοι οι γονεις ετσι ειναι...και το πτυχιο σου να ειχες παρει κατι αλλο θα εβρισκαν να σου γκρινιαξουν....αστους να λενε εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα τι κανεις για το καλο σου...





> Βαυαρέζικο αλλαντικό που σερβίρετε σε μεγάλες φέτες ζεστό ζεστό...κάνει καλή παρέα με μπύρες weiss...Στην γεύση είναι "ήρεμο" και "χαλαρωτικό"


*Ετσι, ετσι, πεστε τα γιατι αγχος και εξετασεις ειναι κακιστος συνδυασμος*

----------


## freddy

πωπω τι μας κανεις τωρα...που το βρισκουμε το μεσαιο μανουλα μου?

----------


## manoulamou

Αν εννοεις το δευτερο εξ αριστερων,  καπου... :Wink:  εδω...
αλλα δεν ειναι, παρα ενα πανερακι με* διαφορα μικρα γλυκα*...

----------


## babality

Δεν εχει σημασια μαμα. Ευχαριστουμε :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Καλη μερα σας παιδια τραλαλα   :Whistle:    τραλαλα  :Whistle: 
κι αν δεν χορτασατε ονειρα :Whistle:   ξανακοιμηθειτε με χαρα  :Inbed:   :Inbed:   :Whistle: 
ΣΝΤΟΥΠΠΠ!
*Ελληνικος καφες με ουζο:* *χυμος πορτοκαλι:*
*βουτηματα*:

----------


## babality

Απιστευτο που αναφερθηκες σε ονειρα μαμα γιατι ειχα εναν φοβερο εφιαλτη σημερα και σηκωθηκα με πιεση.
Το πρωινο της μαμας ομως ειναι εδω.
Καλημερα μαμα,καλημερα σε ολους.
Μαμα αυτα απο μενα που μας προσεχεις.

----------


## manoulamou

*Τα λουλουδια στους LORDI* απο ολους τους *αντι-* και απο μενα
και για την κυρια .... μια *κοτα ψητη* (ετσι ελεγε η manoulamou)

----------


## babality

Ρε τους Lordi που εδειξαν το δρομο στους στανταρ.
Hello μαμα ευχαριστουμε για τα εξαισια πιατα.

----------


## manoulamou

Ειναι προσφορα KAI στην μεγαλη κυρια του ελληνικου ροκ, η οποια  δακρυσε  απο τη συγκινηση :Crying:  
μετα τον τελικο, συμφωνα με αποκλειστικο (?) ρεπορταζ  μπροστα στις καμερες του alter... :Sad:

----------


## BlindG

Εγώ δουλεύω και εσείς μασαμπουκώνετε  :Crying:

----------


## babality

Καλημερα σε ολους.
Ημερα ξεκουρασης για την μαμα μας ειπα να σας φιλεψω εγω :Smile:  
Για παρτε ενα πρωινο πριν φυγετε για δουλεια/σχολη/οτιδηποτε. Θελουμε δυναμεις γιατι νηστικο αρκουδι δε χορευει.

1 ποτηρακι γαλα ειναι οτι πρεπει


συνοδευομενο απο μπισκοτα σοκολατας ή βουτυρου


και για τελειωμα σπιτικη τυροπιτα


ή παστα φλωρα απο τα χερια της μαμας κατα προτιμηση


Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## manoulamou

Οι φωτος σου μας χορτασαν, και την... τουρτιτσα φαε :Wink:

----------


## BlindG

:Worthy: 
Ο γιατρός απαγορεύει γάλα προς το παρόν  :Sad:

----------


## babality

> Οι φωτος σου μας χορτασαν, και την... τουρτιτσα φαε


Να 'στε καλα. Ευχαριστω πολυ!!! :Embarassed:

----------


## manoulamou

> Να 'στε καλα. Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!


Δυστυχως, δεν βρηκα death metal για ...  :Wink:  υποκρουση :Sorry:  :Embarassed: και το γυρισα στην πλακα!!!

----------


## babality

Δεν πειραζει μαμα. Ολα αποδεκτα. Ολα. Ευχη για γεννεθλια εδωσες και ειναι αποδεκτη οτι και να ειναι. Να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## babality

Καλημερα μαμα.
Καλημερα σε ολους.
Το πρωινο σημερα λεει...
1 ποτηρακι πορτοκαλαδα στιφτη


1 τοστακι κοτοπουλο με μαρουλι ελαφρυ ελαφρυ


και για το γλυκο της υποθεσης για να εχουμε γλυκια μερα ντε, 1 κομματακι τουρτοκεικ πορτοκαλι κι αυτο ελαφρυ


Καλη δουλεια, σχολη, δουλειες στο σπιτι :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

:Shocked: 
 :Worthy: 
Μακάρι να υπήρχε χρόνος για τέτοια πρωινά  :Sad: 
καλημέρα  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Ε τωρα δεν νομιζω να εχει αντιρρηση ο BlindG, δεν υπαρχει γαλα... :Wink:  
(δυστυχως ουτε μηλογαλα :Razz:  )
Αντιθετα χορτασαμε πορτοκαλια!!! :One thumb up:  
Καλο ξεκινημα στα παιδια και με το ... αριστερο....
ΕΔΙΤ
δεν το πιστευω, με προλαβε... ανετειλε διαδοχος του sdkr... :Evil:

----------


## babality

Τυφλουληηηηηη. Ξερεις τι ειναι αυτο?
Ωωωωω ναι αυτο που νομιζεις.
Ελα για να μη λες οτι δε σε προσεχουμε. Παρε το ενδεκατιανο σου...

----------


## manoulamou

Λειπει το λογοτυπο απ το ποτηρι...
Shakira's pasterria :ROFL: 
αντε κι ασπρο πατο, milk shak ir e

----------


## babality

Χαααχαχαχαχα. Πραγματικα ασπρο πατο :ROFL:

----------


## lamesaint

τώρα που έχει κουδουνιάσει το κεφάλι πάντως τίποτα μύδια σαγανάκι ή αχνιστά με το δέον ούζακι για παρέα δεν θα με χαλούσαν...μιαμ μιαμ μμμμμ

----------


## alwaysalone

I love όσπρια  :Chef:

----------


## manoulamou

Για τους καινουργιους στην παρεα:
*Ουζακι με θαλασσινα:*



*Για μια ψυχουλα παντα μονη Φαβα και Φασολαδα*

----------


## alwaysalone

> Για μια ψυχουλα παντα μονη


Ευχαριστώ πολυ πολυ!  :Hearts:   :Hearts:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## enwsitis21

> Για τους καινουργιους στην παρεα:
> *Ουζακι με θαλασσινα:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Για μια ψυχουλα παντα μονη Φαβα και Φασολαδα*


 
Προσοχή στη φασολάδα, μήν έχουμε καμία σχάση.....

----------


## Xguru

Ουζάκιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι, με μεζεδάκια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τι μου κάνετε βραδυάτικα!

----------


## babality

Αφου σας το εχω πει η μαμα τους προσεχει ολους. :Smile:  
Αντε ρε lamesaint σου εφτιαξε αυτα που ηθελες. Που εισαι?

----------


## BlindG

Αθλητούλη σ'ευχαριστώ!!!!  :Worthy: 

Τώρα μου λείπει απλώς η Shakirούλα για να κλείσει το καρέ  :Very Happy:

----------


## lamesaint

> Αφου σας το εχω πει η μαμα τους προσεχει ολους. 
> Αντε ρε lamesaint σου εφτιαξε αυτα που ηθελες. Που εισαι?


Εδώ...αν και λίγο αργά απαντάω (δουλειά γαρ), άντε στην υγειά μας. 
Μήπως η επόμενη συνάντηση να έχει ψαρικά?? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Wink:

----------


## babality

lame σκεψου να παιξει καμια καλαμαροσουπιομυδοφτιαξη στο εχμμμ..αχεμ..
Μαιστραλι :Whistle:   :Worthy:

----------


## lamesaint

> lame σκεψου να παιξει καμια καλαμαροσουπιομυδοφτιαξη στο εχμμμ..αχεμ..
> Μαιστραλι


Μην λές τέτοια , τέτοια ώρα.. :Sad:  και αρχίσω και ονειρεύομα  :Smile: 


Πάντως έχω ακούσει και για έναν "εναλλακτικό πάροχο" κοντά στα Λεγραινά. Μου είπαν ότι οι "προδιαγραφές" του είναι παρόμοιες με το Μαιστράλι... :Wink:

----------


## babality

Ωωωω το συζηταμε τοτε :Wink:  
Για πειτε που πεφτει μιστερ λειμ

----------


## manoulamou

Απο Πειραια ξερω τον Κολλια!
Εκτος Αττικης στη Ζακυνθο ετρωγα καθημερινα σε ενα οινομαγειρειο
που πηγαιναν οι ντοπιοι και οι γνώστες τον Μαλανο στους Κηπους
Εκει ειχα φαει ενα ξεγυρισμενο πιλαφι με θαλασσινα
ακομα το θυμαμαι και τρεχουν τα σαλια μου :Worthy:   :Respekt:

----------


## babality

> Εκει ειχα φαει ενα ξεγυρισμενο πιλαφι με θαλασσινα
> ακομα το θυμαμαι και τρεχουν τα σαλια μου


Θελω :Crying:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> *Απο Πειραια ξερω τον Κολλια!*
> Εκτος Αττικης στη Ζακυνθο ετρωγα καθημερινα σε ενα οινομαγειρειο
> που πηγαιναν οι ντοπιοι και οι γνώστες τον Μαλανο στους Κηπους
> Εκει ειχα φαει ενα ξεγυρισμενο πιλαφι με θαλασσινα
> ακομα το θυμαμαι και τρεχουν τα σαλια μου


Ποιον, τον drummer απο nile;  :Shocked:   :Biggrin:

----------


## babality

> Ποιον, τον drummer απο nile;


OF TOPIC!!!!!!
Χαααχαχαχαχα ρε τι παληκαρι ειναι ο αντικτιντ ρε.. Τον ξερω εγω το Γιωργακη οπως και ολους τους υπολοιπους Sickening

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> OF TOPIC!!!!!!
> Χαααχαχαχαχα ρε τι παληκαρι ειναι ο αντικτιντ ρε.. Τον ξερω εγω το Γιωργακη οπως και ολους τους υπολοιπους Sickening




Off Topic


		Ετσι  :One thumb up:  . Δεν τα σπαει ρε το ατομο; Κατεβασα και ειδα τα clincs του απο το site του, θεος. Γμτ 2φορες ηρθαν οι nile και δεν πηγα ο μλκς  :Wall:

----------


## manoulamou

Τελικα με την 24 συναντηση κολλησε το θεμα, 
βλεπεις τα μακαρονια τι κανουν?
δεν προχωρησε για την Παρασκευη...

----------


## lamesaint

> Ωωωω το συζηταμε τοτε 
> Για πειτε που πεφτει μιστερ λειμ


Πέφτει κατά Λεγραινά μεριά, δηλαδή μετά απο Βάρκιζα πηγαίνοντας παραλιακώς περνάς Σαρωνίδα νομίζω , δεν ξέρω γιατί δυστυχώς μόνο ακουστά τον έχω, δεν έχω πάει να δω ιδιοις όμμασι, όμως ότι έχει φτάσει στα αυτιά μου μέχρι τώρα είναι ενθαρρυντικό...και πολύ και καλό που λένε...

για όνομα στείλε πμ για να μην μας πούν οτι κάνουμε και διαφήμηση 

Προς το παρόν πάρε και κάτι πρόχειρο για την όρεξη 



και ένα 



άντε, εβίβα... :One thumb up:

----------


## lamesaint

και για να τιμήσω και το ύφος του θρέντ 

http://www.nistikoarkoudi.gr/Recipe.asp?rl=3&rc_id=190

 :Worthy:

----------


## alwaysalone

Kαλά πώς τα τρώτε τα ψαρια  :Lips Sealed:   :Lips Sealed:   :Lips Sealed:  ??
Υπάρχει κάτι καλυτερο απο όσπρια το χειμώνα και γεμιστά (χωρίς κιμα εννοειται) το καλοκαιρι? 
Γιαμ!! Γιαμ!!  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## lamesaint

> Kαλά πώς τα τρώτε τα ψαρια    ??
> Υπάρχει κάτι καλυτερο απο όσπρια το χειμώνα και γεμιστά (χωρίς κιμα εννοειται) το καλοκαιρι? 
> Γιαμ!! Γιαμ!!





> και για να τιμήσω και το ύφος του θρέντ 
> 
> http://www.nistikoarkoudi.gr/Recipe.asp?rl=3&rc_id=190


και αυτό εδώ γεμιστό είναι  :Whistle:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

> Kαλά πώς τα τρώτε τα ψαρια    ?? Υπάρχει κάτι καλυτερο απο όσπρια το χειμώνα και γεμιστά (χωρίς κιμα εννοειται) το καλοκαιρι? Γιαμ!! Γιαμ!!


Ενταξει υπαρχουν τροποι μαγειρεματος πχ ψαροσουπα ή πλακί :  ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ!!
και μην μπερδευουμε τα θαλασσινα με τα ψαρια.
Να πω την αμαρτια μου κι εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν τα ψαρια
οχι στη γευση, αλλα στον μπελα του καθαρισματος και της μυρουδιας γενικως...
*Γεμιστό αρνί στο φούρνο--Ημαθίας*!
*και  τα απλα γεμιστα*
*Μια καλη ψαροσουπα*
*και μια χωριατικη σαλατιτσα*

----------


## alwaysalone

Θα παρω το 2 (γεμιστα) και το 4 (σαλατίτσα), και να προσθεσω τραγανες πατάτες τηγανιτές (με λάδι ημέρας παρακαλώ) και κρυα πρασινη μπυρίτσα..!
Τέλεια ε?  :One thumb up:  

Και όσο σκεφτομαι οτι αυριο θα παω στη δουλειά και οχι σε καποιο νησακι..  :Thumb down: 

Συμπλήρωση: Ά ρε manoulamou , που μας ταξιδεύεις βραδιάτικα..........

----------


## lamesaint

Ειδικά το *Γεμιστό αρνί στο φούρνο--Ημαθίας!* που λέει η μαμά είναι όλα τα λεφτά. 
Είχα πετύχει την εκπομπή ( www.nistikoarkoudi.gr presented by H.M. Stathis Panagiotopoulos - εδώ μεταλλάδες και οι παλιοροκάδες του φόρουμ ενδεχομένως να έχουν άποψη ;-) ) κατα τύχη και έπαθα πλάκα.
Ρίχνουν την συκωταριά μέσα στο ταψί με το ρύζι και τα άλλα λαχανικά και βράζει στο ζουμί καμιά 12αριά ώρες μαζί με το αρνί....
Πρέπει να είναι θειικό!!!
Πρέπει να το φτιάξω....μανααααααααα που σαι....

----------


## lamesaint

να και κάτι ακόμα σε ψαρικό. Είναι πολλά υποσχόμενο

http://www.eone.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles.../06/2003_56564



π.χ. η σφυρίδα στα κάρβουνα δεν έχει τίποτα ή όχι πολλά (να μην είμαστε και απόλυτοι)  να ζηλέψει από αργεντίνικη μπριζολιά.

----------


## BlindG

Μιλάμε οτι χθες και σήμερα είναι οι τυχερές μου βραδιές  :Yahooooo: 
Έφτιαξε ο pateroulhsmou σάλτσα κιμά για Μακαρόνια οπότε η δίαιτα πάει  :Rant: 
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

*Για Grind καταστασεις...*

----------


## BlindG

:Blink: 

TI GRIND KAI  :Rant:  ???????????????????????????

ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ HEAVY METAL !!!!!!!  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## sdikr

> *Για Grind καταστασεις...*


που να δεις τα βόρια!!  :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> που να δεις τα βόρια!!


Χμμ, εχεις να μας δειξεις κατι sdikr να γουσταρουμε; 





> TI GRIND KAI  ???????????????????????????
> 
> ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ HEAVY METAL !!!!!!!



Που να δεις εδω στην Θεσσαλονικη (την γυρο-πρωτευουσα  :Smile:  ) τι τερατα (Lordi style) βαζουν και ψηνουν!!!Θα παθεις πλακα. Παρακαλω οι Θεσσαλονικεις συμ-φορουμιτες (sdikr,yiapap, κλπ) να πουν στον BlindG περι πρασσα,μακη,γυραδικο κλπ (αν τα ξερουν βεβαια αυτα τα γυραδικα,τουμπα μερια ειναι)

----------


## lamesaint

γιατί ρε σείς δεν αφήνεται να χειμωνιάσει λίγο ε?
που να το κουμαντάρουμε αυτό στους 30 κελσίου???

φτού ρε γμτ βραδιάτικα με λιγώσατε....

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> γιατί ρε σείς δεν αφήνεται να χειμωνιάσει λίγο ε?
> που να το κουμαντάρουμε αυτό στους 30 κελσίου???
> 
> φτού ρε γμτ βραδιάτικα με λιγώσατε....


Χεχε. Ηξερα τις συνεπειες του νομου (που λενε), οταν τα ποσταρα αλλα με ειχε κοψει λορδα (που λενε παλι) και ειπα να μοιραστω μαζι σας μερικες θεσπεσιες ομορφιες....

----------


## babality

Ρεεεε τι εγινε εδω περα? Πςςςςςςς.....
Λοιπον εχω μασαμπουκιασει γυρο σε Σαλονικα και Σερρες. Στας Σερρας τα σουβλακια ηταν διπλασια απ'οτι στη Σαλονικα. Ο γυρος γενικοτερα τα σπαει ολα και ειναι Death metal τουλαχιστον. Τυφλε κανονισε να πεις τιποτα αλλα θα συμφωνησω οτι γενικοτερα το ξεκοιλιασμα ειναι heavy :Laughing:  
Απο κει και περα...
Γεμιστο αρνι μαμας :Worthy:

----------


## manoulamou

Καλημερουδια
χαιρομαι που τα πεζακια επιτελους απογαλακτιζονται... :Wink:   :Razz:   :ROFL:  
Αλλα (παντα υπαρχει ενα @#$%$#@   ΑΛΛΑ) *απο τους βορειους* 
*SALONICA CITY κλπ δεν βλεπω φως ρε παιδια.... Ολο λογια λογια λογια απο ΦΩΤΟΣ τπτ*
Ξεκινησα την εικονογραφηση της Μασαμπουκας απο το σεκερ παρε και τα Πολιτικα Γλυκα!
*Δωστε ρε φιλοι και συντροφοι συμφορουμιτες εκ του Βορρα και 
καμμια λαχταριστη Μπουγατσα και κανα κοψιδι τιγκα στο μπαχαρι original!!!*

Που επιτελους κρυφτηκαν τα λουκουλεια γευματα με τους χυμους να ξεχειλιζουν.
Μια manoula δεν φερνει την ανοιξη και εφτασε καλοκαιρακι πια....*ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΩΩ* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## lamesaint

> Ωωωω το συζηταμε τοτε 
> Για πειτε που πεφτει μιστερ λειμ



Λοιπόν *Μπαμπάλιτε*, μου πέρασε η κρίση αυτολογοκρισίας : το μαγαζί λέγεται "Θοδωρής και Ελένη".
Ο ίδιος έχει και στην Γλυφάδα.
Σήμερα μου λεγε συνάδελφος ότι οι μερίδες του είναι όντως δύναμη.
Δυστυχώς προσωπικά δεν έχει κάτσει να το τσεκάρω, ακόμα , αλλά έτσι όπως το πήξιμο στην δουλειά , τα ουζάκια θα χρειαστώ. Οπότε και θα ενημερώσω ..ασκαρδαμυκτί  :Smile:

----------


## babality

Θενξ φορ δι δι ινφο :Smile:  
Μαμα οπως παντα πιστη στο ραντεβου ετσι και τωρα. Απιστευτη η μπουγατσα με οτι κι αν περιεχει.Ευχαριστουμε :One thumb up:

----------


## BlindG

Καλά, λέτε εσείς ότι θέλετε εδώ για γύρους και μύλους και δον κιχώτες  :Whistling: 

*ΜΗΛΟΓΑΛΑ ΣΕΡΒΙΡΕΤΕ ΡΕ????*  :Very angry:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Shakirilko?  :Laughing:  
Δεν πηρε κατι το ματι μου στα μερη μας εδω πανω  :Razz:

----------


## lamesaint

> που να δεις τα βόρια!!


και μαζί με αυτά ..για χώνεψη  :Razz:  και τούτα

----------


## Cafeeine

Βρε καλά κάνω και έχω κόψει το θρεντ μαχαίρι τόσες μέρες... Αθεοφοβοι, που αμα με κάμνετε να πάρω κι αλλα κιλά θα ρθώ να κάτσω πάνω στα dslam σας!  :Laughing:  



 :Lock:  (στο ψυγείο)

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Μην ανησυχεις Caffeine. Αμα πινεις πολλες φραπεδιες την ημερα, δεν εχεις αναγκη  :Wink:

----------


## Cafeeine

Οι παραδοσιακές ενέργειες του καφέ έχουν χάσει την επίδρασή τους πάνω μου. 
Αλλά δεν είναι δικό μου το πρόβλημα.. Δικά σας είναι τα dslam ! :ROFL:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Λολ. Σε μενα παντως κανει ακομα δραση ο φραπες!!!

----------


## lamesaint

πάντως τώρα δεν με χαλούσε μια


και κάμποσες

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Αυτα φιλε lamesaint, ειναι all time classic. Πανε ολες τις ωρες,παντου, με παρεα ή χωρις, κλπ κλπ...

Παρτε να ψησετε κι αυτα για να μην ξεμεινετε...

----------


## lamesaint

> Αυτα φιλε lamesaint, ειναι all time classic. Πανε ολες τις ωρες,παντου, με παρεα ή χωρις, κλπ κλπ...
> 
> Παρτε να ψησετε κι αυτα για να μην ξεμεινετε...


Φίλε ΕθισμένεΣτοΧάος

με παρέα είναι πολύ καλύτερα, διότι το φαί , το ποτό και το ......τέλος πάντων άστο αυτό τώρα, θέλει τον χρόνο του  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Μόνος σου με τα θηρία που έβαλες δεν πάει πολύ παραπέρα, με παρέα όμως γίνονται τα όμορφα, σωστά?

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Ετσι  :One thumb up:   :Drunk:

----------


## manoulamou

Βρε που ειναι ο κομης dracula να παρει εναλλακτικο μεζε! 
*Οριστε τωρα σε ενα τσιμπουσι μαθητικο....*





*με ολιγον ξενερωτο απο Ψυρρη*


και κλασικουρα.......

----------


## babality

Η μαμα μας εδωσε παλι τον αμπακο να φαμε, ε ας την κερασουμε κι ενα ποτηρακι εκλεπτυσμενο κοκκινο κρασακι.
Εις υγειαν μαμα :Smile:

----------


## lamesaint

> Η μαμα μας εδωσε παλι τον αμπακο να φαμε, ε ας την κερασουμε κι ενα ποτηρακι εκλεπτυσμενο κοκκινο κρασακι.
> Εις υγειαν μαμα



ή μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα μετά απο όλα τα προηγούμενα ένα παγωμένο

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Παρ'τε μια πιτα να γουσταρετε τωρα το μεσημερακι...

----------


## manoulamou

*καλημερασας παιδια τραλαλα τραλαλα*  :Whistle:   :Whistle:  
*σηκωθειτε με χαρα τραλαλα λαλα* :Whistle:   :Whistle:  
*Μια μεγαλη ποικιλια για να διαλεξετε τι θελετε για το καλυτερο γευμα της ημερας*...




*ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΣΤΟΣ .... ΝΤΑΚΟΣ* 

 :Wink:   :Razz:   :ROFL:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
*ΕΙΠΑΜΕ το πρωΐ πρεπει να τρωμε σαν βασιλιαδες!!!*

----------


## manoulamou

_Αυτο ειδικα αφιερωμενο στους Κρητικους(λογω dracula) Κοψιδι 
Κρητικο ονοματι Αντικρυστο! Ψηνεται στα καρβουνα αλλα πιοτερο στους καπνους!!!


_

----------


## golity

Μα καλά πως τολμάτε να έχετε ένα τέτοιο θέμα ανοιχτό και να βάζετε τον κόσμο σε πειρασμό;;;

Και προπάντων πως τολμάτε να έχετε ένα τέτοιο θέμα και εγώ να το έχω ανακαλύψει μόλις σήμερα... έσπασε η μύτη μου από τις μυρωδιές (κολάστηκα)  :Stunned:   :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Ελπιζω να μην το μαθει καποιος της ΧΟ και μας αφορισει  :Razz:  
και θα ηθελα να σου συστησω να μην διαβασεις ολα οσα προηγηθηκαν :Thinking:  
γιατι σιγουρα θα σου πεσουν πολυ αποτομα και βαρια :Sorry:  
(ευτυχως που  δεν εισαι και σε ηλικια εμφραγματος) :ROFL:  
Καλως μας βρηκες! :Smile:   :One thumb up:

----------


## golity

> και θα ηθελα να σου συστησω να μην διαβασεις ολα οσα προηγηθηκαν 
> γιατι σιγουρα θα σου πεσουν πολυ αποτομα και βαρια


Δυστυχώς το έκανα το λάθος (για τις προηγούμενες 5 σελίδες!)... σας μισώ!!!  :Razz: 




> (ευτυχως που  δεν εισαι και σε ηλικια εμφραγματος)


Άσε πλέον δεν ισχύει αυτό, οπότε δεν κάνει να βλέπω τέτοια θέματα απότομα... ένα μικρό τσιμπιματάκι το ένιωσα!  :Help:  :Medic: 




> Καλως μας βρηκες!


Καλώς σας βρήκα  :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

> Απο Πειραια ξερω τον Κολλια!
> Εκτος Αττικης στη Ζακυνθο ετρωγα καθημερινα σε ενα οινομαγειρειο
> που πηγαιναν οι ντοπιοι και οι γνώστες τον Μαλανο στους Κηπους
> Εκει ειχα φαει ενα ξεγυρισμενο πιλαφι με θαλασσινα
> ακομα το θυμαμαι και τρεχουν τα σαλια μου





> Ενταξει υπαρχουν τροποι μαγειρεματος πχ ψαροσουπα ή πλακί : ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ!!


Τι θυμήθηκα τώρα. Σαργοί που ψάρευε ο θείος μου στη Ζάκυνθο ψημένοι στα κάρβουνα με λαδολέμονο, ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΑΜΑ! Ουδεμία σχέση με εμπορίου-ταβέρνα! Μόνο μία ψαροταβέρνα στο Πόρτο Κουφό (που έιναι ψαροχώρι) στη Χαλκιδική μου θύμισε αυτά τα ψάρια. Και το πλακί είναι από τους αγαπημένα μου! Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι στο ψάρι παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο ο τρόπος μαγειρέματος καθώς και η ποιότητα  :One thumb up:  

Βέβαια τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, από όλα αυτά, προτιμώ τα παϊδάκια που καταβρόχθισα το μεσημέρι  :Mr. Green:

----------


## babality

Καλημεραααααααα.
Ε, Κυριακη σημερα ας αφησουμε τη μαμα να ξεκουραστει λιγακι παραπανω.
Κι μιας και σηκωθηκα για να παω για μπανακι εις την θαλαττα  :Yahooooo:  ειπα να σας φτιασω και τιποτις.

1 Ποτηρακι χυμο ροδακινο


Ομελετα


Και ενα κομματακι μπουγατσουλα...


Αντε και καλη ορεξηηη!!!

----------


## alwaysalone

Θα μπορουσα να εχω ενα μεγαααλο ποτηρι παγωμένο εσπρεσσο δυνατο και ενα κομματακι κεικ σοκολατας?  :Very Happy:

----------


## lamesaint

> Θα μπορουσα να εχω ενα μεγαααλο ποτηρι παγωμένο εσπρεσσο δυνατο και ενα κομματακι κεικ σοκολατας?


έφτασεεεε





πρόσεχε με το κέικ, με το μαλακό,
μην γίνεις



 :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## alwaysalone

> έφτασεεεε


Σλουρπ!!    Γιαμ!
Ευχαριστώ!! 
 :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:  

Πολύ γλυκο το ζουζουνακι στη φωτο! χιχι!  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

....Δεν μπορώ ακόμα να ανοίξω το ένα μου μάτι.... (για το 2ο μετά τις 13:00)....
Το μόνο που χρειάζομαι αυτή τη στιγμή για να ερθω στα ίσια μου είναι Μακαρόνια αλλά κάτι κρεπάλες των τελευταίων ημερών δεν μου επιτρέπουν τέτοια πράγματα  :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

Εεεεε απ ο.τι βλεπεις τα μακαρονια εχουν σχεδον καταργηθει
απο το καθημερινο τσιμπουσι μας.
Μαλλον κυριαρχουν κρεπαλες με γλυκα και κοψιδια!!!

----------


## BlindG

Που και αυτά απαγορεύονται  :Vava: 
Οπότε, μεταξύ όλων αυτών, θα προτιμούσα να βλέπω Shakirάκι και Μακαρόνια  :Crying:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Που και αυτά απαγορεύονται 
> Οπότε, μεταξύ όλων αυτών, θα προτιμούσα να βλέπω Shakirάκι και Μακαρόνια


Αντε να στο κανουμε το χατιρι...   :ROFL:  

EDIT: Ποιος Mod το κανε αυτο;  :Laughing:

----------


## golity

> Αντε να στο κανουμε το χατιρι...


Σα να μου φαίνεται αξύριστη!!!  :Shocked:   :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Σα να μου φαίνεται αξύριστη!!!


Τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης;

----------


## golity

> Τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης;


 Ο ποιητής δεν ξέρει τι θέλει να πει!   :Razz: 

Το μενού για σήμερα το έχω παρακάτω. Το έβγαλα φωτο από το χθεσινό τραπέζι (να ναι καλά η μαμά!  :Smile: ), αλλά βαρέθηκα να το ανεβάσω χθές...

----------


## babality

Ειδες η μαμαδες?
Μαμα θα φτιαξεις τιποτα για μεσημεριανο? :Embarassed:

----------


## BlindG

.....  :Shocked:  .....  :Shocked:  ............  :Shocked:  .........  :Shocked: 

MANOULAMOU τι ήταν αυτό που μου έκανε ο Addicted??? :Worthy: ???  :Shocked: 
.......
.................
......................


 :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Worthy:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  

Πάμε για μάσα με τη Shakirούλααααααααααα  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  

[action=BlindG]την κάνει χωροπηδώντας και τραγουδώντας "we are the ... winners... of eurovision...!!" ( :Whip: )[/action]

----------


## golity

Μίστερ Κογιότη σου βρήκα την καλύτερη εικόνα για avatar...  :Wink: 





EDIT: Και δύο ακόμα εναλλακτικές, αν και προτιμώ την πρώτη...

----------


## BlindG

:ROTFL:  golity  :ROTFL: 

Σ'ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις  :Thumbs up: 
Είναι ιδανικές για το συγκεκριμένο thread!

----------


## lamesaint

έχω μια τεράστια λαχτάααααρααααα για

----------


## babality

Λειμ απιστευτο το συγκεκριμενο κομματι και θελωωωωωω.
Αλλα που σαι...
Κανε λιγο μικροτερες τις φωτο.
Θενξ για την λιποπροταση :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Πως να σας δωσω πρωϊνο ρε παιδια?
Που να χωρεσει, με τετοια τεραστια κοψιδια?
Ουτε η σελιδα δεν μπορει να ανοιξει...Κολλαει!
Καντε απο τωρα προτασεις για αυριο, να προλαβω να ετοιμασω :ROFL:

----------


## babality

Μαμα θελω μια κουπα Γαλλικο φουντουκι και κανα γλυκισμα ελαφρυ με μπανανα ή πορτοκαλι. Βεβαια και καμια μηλοπιτα δεν θα με χαλαγε εδω που τα λεμε. Μαμα οτι θες. Καλα τα κανεις εσυ οτι κανεις.

----------


## paris

Μα είναι δυνατόν??

Please λίγο έλεος στους αρχίσαντες δίαιτα από χτες!!! :Worthy:

----------


## lamesaint

> Πως να σας δωσω πρωϊνο ρε παιδια?
> Που να χωρεσει, με τετοια τεραστια κοψιδια?
> Ουτε η σελιδα δεν μπορει να ανοιξει...Κολλαει!
> Καντε απο τωρα προτασεις για αυριο, να προλαβω να ετοιμασω



Μανούλαμου OK τώρα, έγιναν downsize τα κοψίδια.
Δώσε... :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Ναι καλα τις ξερουμε αυτες τις απο Δευτερα στερητικες, βρε φατε να καρδαμωσετε τωρα με τις ζεστες:
Δηλαδη θα μου πειτε οτι προτιματε αυτα: 
ή μηπως αυτα:
*?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*

----------


## manoulamou

Mηπως κατι απο αυτα?

----------


## babality

Μαμα οχι μαμα μην μου το κανεις αυτο...
Οι πρωτες φωτο φαινοντε οι δευτερες οχι.
Μαμα αυριο το πρωι θα πειναω θα φτιαξεις τιποτα?
Θελω πρωινοοοοοο!!!!

----------


## manoulamou

Γενικα κατι παιζει με τα μηνυματα και την αλεπου
και διως αν κανεις επεξεργασια, βραστα!

----------


## golity

Τι έγινε κλωνοποιήθηκες;;; 

x2manoulamou  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Ναι και να ηταν τα φαγητα στη θεση τους δεν θα πειραζε.
Πειραξε η ζεστη τα συστηματα γενικως μου φαινεται!!!
Η τα εμφανιζει διπλα ή τα καταπινει....

----------


## BlindG

(Απλά για να βάλω μερικά πράγματα στη θέση τους, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι δεν τρώω φρούτα που είναι *απαραίτητα*):

 :Very angry: ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΤΩΝ :Very angry:  δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση  :Very angry: να προτιμήσω να φαω ΦΡΟΥΤΑ, όταν στο ίδιο τραπέζι υπάρχουν *ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ* :Very angry:  :Very angry: 

ΜΗΝ παρεκτρέπεστε ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!! :Very angry: 

Paris: Δίαιτα αύριο.  :Whip: Σήμερα *ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ*  :Whip: 

Άντε γιατί βλέπω πολλές ιεροσυλίες τελευταία  :Very angry:

----------


## manoulamou

*Oριστε για να μαθεις να παραπονεισαι:*

----------


## BlindG

Ποιός παραπονιέται????  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## paris

Απο τα παραπάνω το μόνο που επιτρέπεται να καταναλώσω είναι ο χυμός, άντε και ο καφές  :Crying:  
Άτιμη δίαταααα!!!

----------


## babality

:Yawn:  Καλημερα μαμααααααα.
Ωωωωωωω  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  
Ευχαριστω μαμα....
*babality μαχη με τα καλουδια της μαμας*
Οκ παω για δουλεια τωρα!!!

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## babality

Ευχαριστω μαμα για το πρωινο/μεσημεριανο. 
Σλουρπ :Clap:

----------


## manoulamou

_Καλη μερα, καλο μηνα , κ α λ ο κ α ι ρ α κ ιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!_ 

Ενα brunch για οσους πεινανε ειναι οτι πρεπει... :One thumb up:  

Πασα αλλη συνειφορα  ευπροσδεκτη, λογω ζεστης :Embarassed:   :Sorry:

----------


## chica_loca

*«Καλημερα*
*Τι κανεις ?*
*Να σε παντα καλα..»*
*Καλο μηνα σε ολους !!*
Προτεινω σημερα για μεσημεριανο, *γεμιστα!!!* στην κατσαρολα όμως …μιαμ μιαμ, μουρλια! Παραδοσιακα σπιτικα φαγητα :Wink:  .

----------


## Xguru

Καλό μήνα, καλά *παγωτά* κανείς δε τρώει με τέτοια ζέστη;;;;;;

----------


## chica_loca

> Καλό μήνα, καλά *παγωτά* κανείς δε τρώει με τέτοια ζέστη;;;;;;


Και *παγωτα* και *γλυκακια(ταρτουλες),* περι ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα!! 
Δεν κολλαμε σε αυτα  :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## BlindG

Μα πως γίνονται τα γεμιστά σε κατσαρόλα???  :What..?: 
Καλό μήνα σε όλους  :Very Happy:

----------


## chica_loca

Ερμ.. φτιαχνεις κανονικα τα γεμιστα όπως και αυτά του φουρνου , τα βαζεις στην κατσαρολα μαζι με ντοματοχυμο/δυόσμο/αλατακι, λιγο ελαιολαδο και νερακι για να τα καλυψει. Τα αφηνεις μεχρι να ψηθουν . Μετα… Καλη σας Ορεξη!!!

BlindG σε καλυψα :Thinking:  ??

----------


## lamesaint

> (Απλά για να βάλω μερικά πράγματα στη θέση τους, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι δεν τρώω φρούτα που είναι *απαραίτητα*):
> 
> ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΤΩΝ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να προτιμήσω να φαω ΦΡΟΥΤΑ, όταν στο ίδιο τραπέζι υπάρχουν *ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ*
> 
> ΜΗΝ παρεκτρέπεστε ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!
> 
> Paris: Δίαιτα αύριο. Σήμερα *ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ* 
> 
> Άντε γιατί βλέπω πολλές ιεροσυλίες τελευταία


Πάντως χτές σε θυμήθηκα  ΜπλάιντΤζι, είχε μακαρόνια με μοσχάρι και κόκκινη σάλτσα η μάνα.
Δεν μπορείς να φας μόνο ένα πιάτο από αυτό το φαγητό τελικά, ε?

----------


## dracula

*Καλό μήνα!*

----------


## BlindG

ααααααααααααχ dracula  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
( :ROTFL: )

Κορτσότρελλην: Και ναι και όχι διότι ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ μέρος των γεμιστών είναι οι ελαφρά φρυγανισμένες (όχι καμμένες  :Whip: ) άκρες της ντομάτας και του ρυζιού!!!

----------


## manoulamou

[SIZE="3"]*Μια συλλογη απο παγωτα, γεμιστα και ΩΩΩΧΧΧ*  :Embarassed:   :Sorry:

----------


## paris

Ντροπή σου manoulamou!!!Τώρα που άρχισα δίαιτα  :Embarassed:

----------


## BlindG

ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΠ!!!!!!!!
ΚΑΤΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΓΩΤΟ!!!!  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  
AYTO ΘΕΛΩΩΩΩΩΩ  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## babality

Καλημεραααααα.
Καλημερα μαμα :Smile:  
Ωχ τι ειναι αυτα παλι ρε μαμα?
Καλα Παρασκευη σημερα δε βαριεσαι ας σκιστουμε ετσι για το καλο. Στην τελικη ΣΚ θα παω για μπανιο οποτε θα τα καψω :Razz:  
Παμε τωρα....
τσινκ τσονκ σλουρπ ααααρρργκ τσανκ τσανκ (κλαγγιες κι επιφωνηματα)
φχαισω για α ποα αγητα μαμακααααα(δεν μπορει να μιλησει απο το φαι) :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Καλα να μην σου κατσουν και στο λαιμο, ηρεμα. Μην τα φας ολα μονος σου...
Εχουμε το μπουφε all the way back για τα παλια  :Wink:   :ROFL:  αλλα και νεα μελη. :Smile:  

Και ειπαμε δεν παμε για μπανιο με γεματο στομαχι ουτε μετα απο κρασοκατανυξη!!!

Politically correct and stay safe,  :Thinking:   :One thumb up:   boys and girls. :Cool:

----------


## otinane

Χμμμμ δύσκολη ερώτηση ...πιο είναι το αγαπημένο μοθ φαγητό...χμχμχμχμ
Επειδή μεγάλωσα σε ταβέρνα δε μπορώ να μην αναφέρω τα κοτόπουλο σούβλας..κεμπάπ...γενικά έχω φάει πολύ κρέας στη ζωή μου  :Whistle:  
Αλλά τρελένομαι και για γεμιστά (χωρίς κυμά παρακαλώ).
Ουφ μου ανοιξε η όρεξη...ουφ και πότε έκλισε? ??  :Thinking:

----------


## babality

> Καλα να μην σου κατσουν και στο λαιμο, ηρεμα. Μην τα φας ολα μονος σου...
> Εχουμε το μπουφε all the way back για τα παλια   αλλα και νεα μελη. 
> 
> Και ειπαμε δεν παμε για μπανιο με γεματο στομαχι ουτε μετα απο κρασοκατανυξη!!!
> 
> Politically correct and stay safe,   boys and girls.


Ποτε φαγωμενος στη θαλαττα αλλα η θαλαττα προσφερεται για καψιμο :Wink:  
Εγω τα θελω ολα δικα μου. Λοιπον το βρηκα. Η μαμα θα φτιαχνει φαγι για μενα και η τσικα για ολο το υπολοιπο φορουμ. Ειδες μαμα σε εβγαλα απο τη δυσκολη θεση. 
Τσικα σορυ :Laughing:   :Cool:

----------


## manoulamou

Ναι αλλα με τον αλλον :Wink:   που θελει ζυμαρικα και Shakirilko

πως θα τα βγαλουμε περα?

Ειδες ακομα και στο Google εχει πρακτορες.

Εψαχνα *γεμιστα* και βγηκε *SHAKIRA* οχι δεν κανω πλακα :Evil: 

καλα για το _τρελοκοριτσο_, δεν το συζητω  :One thumb up:  παραδοσιακο και πασης ελλαδος :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

α) Καλημέρα
β) ΜΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΓΙΑ "POLITICALLY CORRECT" ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΣΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ  :Whip:  .....
γ) ΔΕΝ είναι παραδοσιακά τα γεμιστά της ΚΑΤΣΑΡΟΛΑΣ (αν και σε όλα τα άλλα καλά πάει  :Thumbs up: )
δ) Αθλητή, τράβα τρέχα 2 τετράγωνα να συνέλθεις  :Whip: 

Κάποιος ξύπνησε με ζοχάδες σήμερα γιατί είδε το Shakirάκι σε video clip μαζί με τσούρμο άλλους διάσιμους να τραγουδάνε με φόντο την ΗΠΑνική σημαία (κάποια απ'αυτά τα "we're god's nation" και λοιπές μ... :Rant: ) και είναι λίγο σε κατάσταση  :Very angry:

----------


## babality

> δ) Αθλητή, τράβα τρέχα 2 τετράγωνα να συνέλθεις


Ναι ναι ξερω :Razz:

----------


## chica_loca

Καλημερουδια ομορφα :Painter:  ,

Με φωναξε κανεις :Whistle:  ??

Ναι ρε συ BLindG , τα γεμιστα κατσαρολας είναι απο τα παραδοσιακα φαγητα, τουλαχιστον στην Κυπρο αυτά φτιαχνει η μαμα μου  :Thinking:   :Wink:  . Πρωτη φορα ,στην Ελλαδα ειχα δοκιμασει γεμιστα στον φουρνο και δεν τρελλαθηκα για να ειμαι ειλικρινης :Whistle:  .

Σημερα για μεσημεριανο θα προτεινα *κριθαρακι με κιμα* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,

Τσιγαριζουμε τα ψιλοκομμενα κρεμμυδάκια μαζι με τον κιμα, μετα ριχνουμε τον επισης ψιλοκομμενο μαιντανο, ερμ…διαφορα μαχαρικα(πιπερι, αλατι, δυοσμο κτλ) .

Αφου εχουμε ετοιμασει και το κριθαρακι , τ' ανακατευουμε όλα μαζι στην κατσαρολα και *Καλη σας Ορεξη* :Smile: !!!
( Με εχει πιασει λιγουρα τωρα…)


Παραδοσιακες γευστικες απολαυσεις :Clap:  
Φιλικα, Chica_loca

----------


## BlindG

Γεμιστά=ΦΟΥΡΝΟΣ  :Whip: 
Δεν έφαγες από καλό μάγειρα γεμιστά   :Whip: 

Το κριθαράκι με τον κιμά, ξεροσφύρι? Καμιά ντοματούλα, κάτι???  :Very Happy:

----------


## manoulamou

Κατ αρχην ειμαστε κατ-ευχαριστημενοι με τις εκλαϊκευμενες συνταγες της chica_loca. :One thumb up:  
Κατα δευτεροις τα γεμιστα με* κιμα* ειναι εντελως *μπλιαχ*.
Η  manoulamou, τα εβαζε μεν στον φουρνο αλλα μονο στην τελικη φαση
για να γινουν -οπως τα προτιμουν μερικοι :Wink:  τραγανιστα στις ακρες.
Εμενα η καλυτερη μου ηταν οταν εμενε αρκετη γεμιση 
και την εβαζε με λαδι στο τηγανακι...ΚΟΟΟΟΟΛΑΣΗΗΗΗ!!!! 
Το παραδοσιακη πηγαινε κυριως, σε αυτο που λενε "κοριτσι για να ανοιξεις σπιτι"!

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## alwaysalone

Ελα ρε manoula mou! Ελεος μεσημεριάτικα!!

ΕΛΕΟΣ!  :Worthy:  

(καμια ρεθυμνιώτικη κουκουβανια, παιζει?)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manoulamou

*Αμεεεε*

----------


## pelasgian

Λοιπόν, τα γεμιστά με κιμά είναι ωραία όταν κάνεις γεμιστά κολοκύθια, τα κάνεις στη κατσαρόλα και πριν τα σερβίρεις χτυπήσεις και ένα αυγολέμονο από πάνω.

Επίσης, ο κιμάς είναι ωραίος άμα κάνεις σπανακόριζο, το βάλεις στο ταψάκι με γαλέττα ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ, του πετάξεις ένα κιμά από πάνω, και σπάσεις και ένα αυγουλάκι στη μέση. 

Πολύ ωραίο είναι και το σπανακόριζο με κεφτεδάκια τηγανιτά σερβιρισμένα με γιαουρτάκι.
Τι άλλο; μελιτζάνες τσακώνικες, με σκορδάκι και μαιντανό λαδερές στη κατσαρόλα. 

Περιττό να σας πω ότι και ένα ιμάμ μπαϊλντί τώρα είναι άλλο πράγμα. Γεμιστά καλά στο φούρνο θα φάτε μόνο από τη γιαγιά μου. Τώρα γεμιστά στη κατσαρόλα; Και πώς θα γίνουν τραγανά από πάνω; Ελπίζω ότι είναι λαδερά, δεν είναι; Σταφιδούλες βάζετε μέσα;

Αχ και να&#180;χαμε ένα χαλουμάκι τώρα, να το τρώμε παρέα με ένα χανουμάκι  :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ!!!!
ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ MANOULAMOU!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## chica_loca

> Τώρα γεμιστά στη κατσαρόλα; Και πώς θα γίνουν τραγανά από πάνω; Ελπίζω ότι είναι λαδερά, δεν είναι; Σταφιδούλες βάζετε μέσα;
> 
> Αχ και να&acute;χαμε ένα χαλουμάκι τώρα, να το τρώμε παρέα με ένα χανουμάκι


Είναι είναι λαδερα, όχι παρα πολύ βεβαια, οσο πρεπει!αφου βαζει περιπου ½-1 φλιτσανακι του καφε ελαιολαδο μαζι με ντοματοχυμο κτλ μπαχαρικα. . Σταφιδουλες?Οχι  :Smile:  

Κατι που θυμηθηκα τωρα, εχει παρααααααα πολύ καιρο να φαω είναι η λεγομεη κατά τα κυπριακα δεδομενα πομηλωροτηγανια 

Τριμμενες κοκκινες ντοματούλες στο τηγανι με τα αυγα, αλατι, πιπερι , δυοσμο, σερβιρετε στο πιατο σας μαζι με ψωμι (συνοδευτικο) , εάν θέλετε φτιαχνετε και τηγανισμενο χαλουμι κομμενο σε φετες , λιγες πατατουλες , Μπυριτσες !! 

Αυτά για μεσημεριανο ή βραδινο ! Καλη Ορεξη  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

*Επειδη αργησατε να ξυπνησετε, μπανακι και μετα φαγητο!!!*

----------


## babality

Mαμα και για μπανιο πηγαμε και τα φαγητα σου φαγαμε αλλα επειδη δεν προλαβα να πω ευχαριστω λεω τωρα μιας κι ακομα χωνευω :Razz:   (Δεν κανω πλακα!!!)
Thanx μαμα και καλημερα :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

Καλημερούδια σε όλους και καλά μασαμπουκώματα  :Smile:

----------


## golity

> Καλημερούδια σε όλους και καλά μασαμπουκώματα


Καλημέρα Κογιότη και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους φυσικά...

η ώρα του μεσημεριανού μασαμπουκώματος πλησιάζει...

έλα να πάρουν φωτιά τα πηρούνια!!!  :Smile:

----------


## lamesaint

λέω να ετοιμάσω βαλίτσες για Βρυξέλλες.
Άκουσα χτες στην Τιβι ότι δημοφιλές πιάτο είναι το 


PopManiac  θα με φιλοξενήσεις??  :Smile:

----------


## PopManiac

> λέω να ετοιμάσω βαλίτσες για Βρυξέλλες.
> Άκουσα χτες στην Τιβι ότι δημοφιλές πιάτο είναι το 
> .....
> 
> PopManiac  θα με φιλοξενήσεις??


Ναι, τα στρείδια είναι από τα πιο φημισμένα πιάτα των Βρυξελλών, μετά τις τρούφες βέβαια. 

Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω εκείνη την τρούφα, τη μάυρη, την τόσο γευστική, βουτηγμένη σε μία απίστευτη σως, μαζί με το pinot gris Ν. Γαλλίας, αυτή η πανδαισία γεύσης.... 

[action=PopManiac]το σταματά γιατί θα τον πιάσει παράνοια!![/action]

Lamesaint, περιμένω μία γνωστή μου να έρθει, αλλά είναι λίγο διστακτική, κατά τα άλλα όμως το σπίτι είναι open!!!

----------


## golity

> Lamesaint, περιμένω μία γνωστή μου να έρθει, αλλά είναι λίγο διστακτική, κατά τα άλλα όμως το σπίτι είναι open!!!


Κρύβε λόγια, γιατί σε λίγο βλέπω το σπίτι σου να γίνεται αλα "My Big Fat Greek Wedding"  :Razz:

----------


## PopManiac

> Κρύβε λόγια, γιατί σε λίγο βλέπω το σπίτι σου να γίνεται αλα "My Big Fat Greek Wedding"


Και πάλι κανένα πρόβλημα, στο βαθμό που το fat και το wedding δεν θα αφορούν εμένα προσωπικά!!!

----------


## manoulamou

Με βαση και τη γνωμη του mod *euri*  για *βαφλα παγωτο*
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=11
που ειναι πιο καλα στο Βελγιο ή στη Γερμανια? Η αλλου?
{Πρωτη φορα εφαγα στα Φηρα της Σαντορινης με θεα την Καλντερα.
Μου αρεσε πολυ, ισως με επηρρεασε και το περιβαλλον.... :Respekt:  }
Αν ξερει καποιος και εντος Αττικης κατι σπεσιαλ ας μας πει...

----------


## alwaysalone

Manoulamou ευχαριστώ για την κουκουβάνια... Μύρισε κρητη ξαφνικα.. αχ..  :Whistle:

----------


## BlindG

Βασικά πρέπει να φταίει η κούραση αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή, τρώγω Shakirάκι και βλέπω Μακαρόνια....  :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## manoulamou

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Αφου πιασαμε τα γλυκα και μου ανοιξε η ορεξη, παρτε και αυτα  :Smile:

----------


## paris

:Sorry:   λυπηθείτε τους ταλαίπωρους που κάνουν δίαιτα!!!!!

----------


## babality

Μαμα ευχαριστουμε για τα γλυκακια.
Αντικτιντ ευχαριστω που βοηθας τη μαμα και για τα γλυκακια.
Πολλα γλυκα λεμεεεε :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

ΚΑΙ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ  :Yahooooo: 
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΟΥΔΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Ιεφτασιε. Το πρωτο πιατο, σπεσιαλ απ'τον Αντικτιντ  :Cool:

----------


## lamesaint

τι μας κάνεις τώρα??!!!!! :Blink:   :Confused:   :Eek:   :Shocked:

----------


## PopManiac

Πάντως, εχθές πήγα σε restaurant που όλα τα πιάτα του είναι με αστακό!!!

Μοναδική εμπειρία φίλοι και φίλες...

----------


## babality

Καλημεραααααα...
Να σας φτιασω κατιτις πριν φυγετε για δουλεια και να ξεκουρασω και τη μαμακα που μας φτιαχνει πραγματα καθε μερα πρωι και "βραδυ" :Wink:  

Ελαφρυ Γαλλικο κερασι..


Ψωμακι χωριατικο...


με βουτηρο...


και μελι...


και τελος μερικες φραουλιτσες.


Αντε καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## BlindG

μμμμμμ ωραίο πρωινό  :Vava: lity  :Thumbs up: 
Άντε μας και καλή συνέχεια  :Yawn: 
(Άντε να παίξει κανείς απ'τις πολυκατοικίες καμιά Shakirούλα να ξυπνήσουμε  :Yahooooo: )

----------


## Frealaf

Δε μπορώ να διανοηθώ πως άργησα τόσο πολύ να εντρυφήσω σε αυτό το ...πεντανόστιμο thread! Επρεπε να τό'χω καταλάβει πως κάτι καλό "παίζει" με 59 ολόκληρες σελίδες από posts! Κι εσύ manoulamou μας κόλασες (και μας ...πάχυνες!)  κανονικότατα!!!  :Wink:   :Razz:   :Smile:  

Λοιπόν, καθ'ότι μέγας fan του "είδους" & ερασιτέχνης cook myself (προς τέρψιν & ενίοτε απόγνωσιν της συζύγου μου -καθότι πολλάκις ...αυτοσχεδιάζω!  :Biggrin: ) σκέφτομαι να παραθέτω κατά καιρούς σε αυτό το thread μερικές  photos από διάφορα μαγειρικά "πονήματά" μου των τελευταίων ετών... (ας είναι καλά & οι ψηφιακές!)

Το πρώτο batch είπα να είναι * Ιταλικής εμπνεύσως*... 

Και ξεκινάω με κάποια πιάτα αφιερωμένα εξαιρετικά στον ...Σακιρόπληκτο!  :Wink: 

*PART 1: PASTA*

*Linguini (ή Bavette) με σάλτσα ντομάτα, πιπεριές & ελιές:*



*Σπαγγέτι με κόκκινη σάλτσα με γαρίδες:*


(ναι γαριδόνια είναι αυτά που μοιάζουν με ...φασόλες στη σάλτσα  :Wink: 


*Πέννες με σάλτσα ντομάτας & κόκκινο κρασί:*
(αχεμ...  :Embarassed:   αυτό είναι συνταγή της συζύγου μου αλλά αξίζει η photo!  :Cool:  ) 


*Πέννες με φρέσκα (ελάχιστα "λιγωμένα" στο τηγάνι) λαχανικά*


*Ομοίως, σε εκδοχή της συζύγου μου:*
 -η οποία όπως βλέπετε συνηθίζει κλασσική φετούλα με τα ζυμαρικά της! Και όχι, δε γελιέστε, σαγανάκι είναι αυτό πάνω δεξιά  :Biggrin: 


*Φαρφάλες στο φούρνο:*



*PART 2: PIZZA*
(από Pizza Night με φίλους)

Συνηθίζω για ευκολία να χρησιμοποιώ αραβικές πίττες ως βάση... βέβαια το drawback είναι ότι θες μια ολόκληρη per capita -και ΑΝ χορτάσεις...  :Biggrin: 

*Ιταλική*
(Με μοzarella, ντοματίνια, σάλτσα βασιλικού, ριγανούλα & ελίτσες. Απλή & πεντανόστιμη! Μιαμ!)



*Είμαι λάτρης της ποικιλίας:*
(η κάτω είναι με cheddar, αλλαντικά & bbq sauce...υγιεινά πράγματα δλδ...  :Wink: )


*Pizza Mexicana:* (btw, θυμάται κανείς  τo ομώνυμα ..σνακ?!  :Razz:  )
Με κιμά, πιπεριές, μανιτάρια & καυτερή σως! (μιαμ!)





Αυτά για την ώρα... Αν σας άρεσαν, πείτε μου να σας ...ξαναμαγειρέψω...  :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

:Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  

Φιλε Frealaf εισαι πρωτος. Ακους ποιοτικη μουσικη, εισαι και ωραιος μαγειρας.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Frealaf

Τενκ γιου, Addicted, φορ μποθ!  :Biggrin: 

 :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Επι τελους νεο αιμα {{που εισαι βρε κομη :Wink:  }} στο θρεντ.
*[U]Ο τυφλοςγ θα πανηγυριζει, 

μονο που ξεχασατε το μηλογαλα:[/U]*



*και για καποιους ... πανοραμιτες (που με κολασαν χτες)*

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Μιαμ, μιαμ. Ωραια τα τριγωνα. Βεβαια στην φωτογραφια, αδικουνται λιγο. Απο κοντα παντα δειχνουν ροδοψημενα και ζουμερα (πως τα λεω ετσι...). *Ευχαριστουμε!!!*

----------


## babality

> *και για καποιους ... πανοραμιτες (που με κολασαν χτες)*


 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :Smile:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## chica_loca

Μανουλα μου, ξερεις ποση αδυναμια εχουμε στα γλυκακια  :Wink:  . Δεν μπορουσαμε να αντισταθουμε και να μην παρουμε ...τριγωνα πανοραματος :Whistle:   .Σκετη Νοστιμια και απολαυση :Worthy:   :Worthy:  !!

----------


## babality

Μαρακι σποουκ δε τρουθ :Clap:

----------


## golity

Μετά σου λέει τι έχουν τα έρημα τα τριγλυκερίδια και η χοληστερίνη και αυξάντονται....

Κ Ο Λ Α Σ Τ Ι Κ Α με τα παραπάνω!!!!  :Respekt:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Παρτε κι αυτα σας παρακαλω:





Οπως σωστα παρατηρησατε, εχω εφεση στα γλυκα. Θα τον παθω τον σακχαρωδη διαβητη εγω... :Whistle:

----------


## BlindG

Frealaf:  :Blink:   :Shocked:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  Τί ήταν αυτό που μου έκανες ???? :Worthy:  :Worthy:  Και..... πότε να σου έρθω (αφού είμαστε και γείτονες   :Very Happy: ) να μου κάνεις το τράπεζι????? :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

manoulamou: ΜΗΛΟΓΑΛΑ  :Shocked:  SHAKIRAKI  :Shocked:  ααααααααααααααχχχχ έτσι είναι που πάνε καλά οι μέρες  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  

Σας ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Worthy:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## WAntilles

> *και για καποιους ... πανοραμιτες (που με κολασαν χτες)*


*Health Destroyers*

 :ROTFL:  

Όσοι κατάλαβαν, κατάλαβαν.  :Twisted Evil:  

 :ROTFL:

----------


## dracula

Τρια τριγωνα τη μερα, το γιατρο τον κανουν περα!!!

----------


## supermario

> Frealaf:    Τί ήταν αυτό που μου έκανες ???? Και..... πότε να σου έρθω (αφού είμαστε και γείτονες  ) να μου κάνεις το τράπεζι?????
> 
> manoulamou: ΜΗΛΟΓΑΛΑ  SHAKIRAKI  ααααααααααααααχχχχ έτσι είναι που πάνε καλά οι μέρες      
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ



Φαε καλα να δυναμωσεις γιατι ερχεται η Shakira 20 Ιουλιου και πρεπει να εχεις δυναμεις!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## babality

Πω πω ρε μαμα τι εφτιασες παλι εδω?
Να σαι καλα ρε μαμα φχαριτω πολυς πολυς :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*













*]ελπιζω να ευχαριστηθουμε ΘΕΑΜΑ  και ΓΚΟΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΡΕΣ*

----------


## Frealaf

:Clap:   :Thumbs up:  Πωπω manoulamou!  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   Πάνω που "πωρώθηκα" με το βαρβάτο πρωινό που μας παρέθεσες  :Razz:  , νά'σου οι Pizzaρες & τα ζυμαρικά πάλι! Αμ τα μπυρόνια?!  :Biggrin:   :Respekt:

----------


## BlindG

Κύριε WAntilles, πως μπορείτε να τα λέτε αυτά μετά τα χθεσινά?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

manoulamou:  :Worthy: 
ΣΕΛΩ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

supermario: Λοιπόν, για την συγκεκριμένη κυρία, έχω plan A και plan B.....  :Yahooooo:

----------


## babality

Σελε αρκετα για σημερα :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

Ετοιμαζω και αλλα εν οψει Mundial!!!
Οσο για καποιες που στερουνται  :Wink:   εν οψει μπανιων, υπαρχει το βιβλιο της Σπεραντζας Βρανα:

*<<Πως παχυνα κανοντας διαιτα>>*. Αν την εχετε δει, καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω :Razz:

----------


## babality

Πω πω πω η μαμα τα σπαει σημερα. Τα'χει ισοπεδωσει ολα. Ειδατε τι μαμα εχω? :Smile:   :Embarassed:   Μας ετοιμαζει πραμα πολυ αναλογα την περισταση. Thanx a lot μαμα :Clap:

----------


## golity

Όχι άλλο!!!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Stunned:   :Stunned:   :Stunned:

----------


## alwaysalone

Manoulamou περιττό να σου πω οτι στο πρωινό που μας εφτιαξες, το σερβίτσιο ήταν κορυφη! Αχ, πρωινό σε σουίτα hotel ***** 
Eτσι, ή *απολαμβάνεις* πρωινό ή οχι..  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

> Manoulamou περιττό να σου πω οτι στο πρωινό που μας εφτιαξες, το σερβίτσιο ήταν κορυφη! Αχ, πρωινό σε σουίτα hotel ***** 
> Eτσι, ή *απολαμβάνεις* πρωινό ή οχι..


Ειπαμε το πρωΐ τρωμε σαν βασιλιαδες :Wink: το μεσημερι σαν πλουσιοι :Razz: και το βραδι σαν ζητιανοι! :ROFL:

----------


## dracula

Αν τρωγαν ετσι οι ζητιανοι...  :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑΑΑΑ* :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:  



*ελπιζω να χορτασαμε γκοοοοοολλλλλ*




*Τωρα καλη σας ορεξη!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> 



 :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## alwaysalone

Manoulamou εκείνα δίπλα στο γεμιστό μπιφτέκι ειναι σκουλικάκια?   :Scared:

----------


## manoulamou

Mπραβο κοριτσι μου, κι ελεγα κι εγω θα το προσεξει κανεις?  :Razz:  
Βασικα μπηκε κατα λαθος, σαν φαγητο, στο νημα Αστειες-Παραξενες φωτο υπαγεται.
Δε βαριεσαι κι αυτα που τρωμε καθημερινα ειναι γεματα τετοιες πρωτεΐνες... :ROFL:

----------


## Hengeo

Freelaf  :Respekt:   :Worthy:  




> Κατι που θυμηθηκα τωρα, εχει παρααααααα πολύ καιρο να φαω είναι η λεγομεη κατά τα κυπριακα δεδομενα πομηλωροτηγανια 
> 
> Τριμμενες κοκκινες ντοματούλες στο τηγανι με τα αυγα, αλατι, πιπερι , δυοσμο, σερβιρετε στο πιατο σας μαζι με ψωμι (συνοδευτικο) , εάν θέλετε φτιαχνετε και τηγανισμενο χαλουμι κομμενο σε φετες , λιγες πατατουλες , Μπυριτσες !! 
> 
> Αυτά για μεσημεριανο ή βραδινο ! Καλη Ορεξη


Μου θύμισες κάτι σχετικό ζακυνθινό, αυγά, ντομάτες, αλάτι, πιπέρι, σκεφτείτε το αυτό και με χωριάτικα-ζακυνθινά αυγά και ντομάτες, σλουρπ!




> Με βαση και τη γνωμη του mod *euri* για *βαφλα παγωτο*
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=11
> που ειναι πιο καλα στο Βελγιο ή στη Γερμανια? Η αλλου?
> {Πρωτη φορα εφαγα στα Φηρα της Σαντορινης με θεα την Καλντερα.
> Μου αρεσε πολυ, ισως με επηρρεασε και το περιβαλλον.... }
> Αν ξερει καποιος και εντος Αττικης κατι σπεσιαλ ας μας πει...


Την πιο θεϊκή βάφλα την έχω φάει στα Haagen Dazs!  :Wink:  

Προς moderators: Νομίζω πως πρέπει να μπει μία ειδική σήμανση στο thread αυτό , ακατάλληλο για πάσχοντες από διαβήτη και χολητερίνη καθώς και για όσους (προσπαθούν να) κάνουν δίαιτα  :ROFL:

----------


## lamesaint

*@BlingG*


για να κάνεις όρεξη :-)
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...8&lngDtrID=253

τα μακαρόνια σε λίγο  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Oλο υποσχεσεις, υποσχεσεις....
Παρε φιλε BlindG μερικες μακαροναδες:




ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΩΝΕΨΗ!!!

----------


## lamesaint

> Oλο υποσχεσεις, υποσχεσεις....
> Παρε φιλε BlindG μερικες μακαροναδες:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΩΝΕΨΗ!!!



Μανούλαμου με άγγιξες  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## lamesaint

> *@BlingG*
> 
> 
> για να κάνεις όρεξη :-)
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...8&lngDtrID=253
> 
> τα μακαρόνια σε λίγο


BlindG

here you go, as promised...




Μαμά κρατάω την υπόσχεση πάνω στην ώρα  :Wink: 
μεσημεράκι Κυριακής είναι καλή ώρα για μακαρονάδα ε?

----------


## manoulamou

> BlindG here you go, as promised...Μαμά κρατάω την υπόσχεση πάνω στην ώρα  μεσημεράκι Κυριακής είναι καλή ώρα για μακαρονάδα ε?


Αριστη ωρα, μονο που ειχες πει σε λιγο.... :Wink: 
Σε συγχωρουμε μονο και μονο γιατι ειναι ζεματιστη της ωρας, :Smile: 
ο,τι πρεπει να την χλαπακιασουμε αμεσα!!! :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## BlindG

Εεεεεε ρε manoulamou τι γίνεται εδώώώώώ  :Yahooooo: 

manoulamou, lamesaint:  :Worthy:   :Yahooooo:   ΘΑ ΦΑΜΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo: 

Άντε γιατί την παρασκευή, δεν τα πολυευχαριστήθηκα τα Μακαρόνια της Αλεξάνδρας!!!!  :Whip: 


ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ, http://www.shakiramedia.com/?page=tourcenter  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo: 

Μένει να δούμε ποιός την φέρνει και πότε βγαίνουν τα εισητήρια  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo: 

ΈΡΕ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΟΦΑΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ!!!!!!!  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## babality

1ον. Μαμα ευχαριστω. 
2ον. Το νημα θα γινει του τυφλου στο τελος.
3ον. Αντε και κανα κοψιδι λεμε :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## babality

Μαμα και μονο με το καρπουζακι που εβαλες στο τελος μου εφτιαξες ολη τη μερα και μου θυμισες και πραγματα. Γιαυτο εγω αγαπαω τη μαμα μου :Embarassed:   :Worthy:

----------


## manoulamou

Εβαλα και κατι μικρουλια κοψιδια
για τους ευρωλιγουρηδες του Μουντιάλ
 :Razz:   :One thumb up:

----------


## lamesaint

> Εβαλα και κατι μικρουλια κοψιδια
> για τους ευρωλιγουρηδες του Μουντιάλ


ας βάλω και γώ ένα χεράκι









φτάνουν??? :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

*lamesaint*:
Σε ανακηρυσσω επισημως βοηθο μου, απ οτι φαινεται
σου αρεσουν και τα κοψιδια και τα κινεζικα... :Wink:

----------


## Hengeo

Τι είναι αυτά πάλι;! Manoulamou μας κακομαθαίνετε!  :Worthy:

----------


## Xguru

Πω με φτιάξατε πάλι με τις λιχουδιές σας! Καλά και ανορεξικός να είσαι αν διαβάσεις το παρόν thread κινδυνεύεις να γίνεις τόφαλος!  :Laughing:

----------


## babality

Πολεμος της μαμας με lame για τα κοψιδια. Εεεεετσι. Ευχαριστω ολους που φροντιζουν για την μπακα μου :Respekt:  
Για τη μαμα μου θα κανω κανα σπεσιαλ αφιερωμα καμια μερα αλλα δεν εχω ακομα σκεφτει πως θα παει η δουλεια. Για κανα υπερμπουφε το κοβω :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Σκετη εξοντωση δλδ, βλεπω τη μπαγκζια  :Wink:    να το κλειδωνει σε λιγο
σαν επικινδυνο για την ψυχικη και σωματικη υγεια των μελων -και μη-... :ROFL:

----------


## babality

:ROFL:   :ROFL:  
χαχαχαχα λες μαμα?
Μπαααα πιστευω κι εκεινη θα εκτιμησει την προσπαθεια ολων εδω για ενα πιο ευτυχισμενο θανατο :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
Keep self-destructing :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## manoulamou

*Ελπιζω να χορτασετε και 
να μεινουν και για αλλους 
Μην τα φατε ολα, εξ αλλου ειναι μεσημερι ακομα
και το βραδακι εχει BRAZILLLLLLLL*

----------


## lamesaint

> *
> Τέλειο!!!*
> 
> 
> *Τα ρέστα μου!!!!*


δεν μπορώ μανούλαμ' δεν μπορώωωω
αει συρέ να φέρεις τον γιατρόοοοο
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## lamesaint

> *lamesaint*:
> Σε ανακηρυσσω επισημως βοηθο μου, απ οτι φαινεται
> σου αρεσουν και τα κοψιδια και τα κινεζικα...


*Μαμά*

Σας ευχαριστώ για την τιμή, θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου. :Smile: 
[*lamesaint humbly bows*]

Μ'αρέσουν και τα θαλασσινά και τα ψάρια επίσης.
Γενικώς τα ωραία πράγματα και γενικώς είμαι ανοιχτός σε γευστικές προτάσεις  :Smile:

----------


## alwaysalone

Manoulamou αυτή η τελευταία πάστα φαίνεται πολύ φρεσκια! Ακομα και τις φωτό ξέρεις να διαλέγεις..  :Wink:  

Και το κοκκινο κρασάκι λιγο πιο πανω, ως εδω εφθασε η μυρωδιά του κοκκινου κρασιου.. Μμμ.. Αντε στην υγειά μας..  :Smile:  
Κοκκινο κρασί.. Αδυναμια μου..  :Worthy:  

Κανει και μπουρμπουλιθρακια... Τρελαίνομαι.. :Wink:  

..
.....
..........
..
.
.
.
ΧΙΚ...ΧΙΚ...ΧΙΚ..  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Βλέπω όλου του κόσμου τα καλούδια, και βλέπω και ΜΑκαρόνια  :Yahooooo: 

Τη Βραζιλία να παίζει καλή μπάλα δε βλέπω αλλά τεσπα....

Υ.γ.: Ομάδα 3ης εθνικής στο βραζιλιάνικο πρωτάθλημα, θα έριχνε 2-3 στην Εθνική Βραζιλίας χθες βράδυ....

----------


## manoulamou

*ΑΠΟΤΙ ΔΗΛΩΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΙ 
Η ΒΡΑΖΙΛΙΑ ΓΚΑΖΩΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ
ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΚΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ:*


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## BlindG

Η Βραζιλία, όπως και τα Μακαρόνια, ωφείλουν ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ περίπτωση να στέκονται στο ύψος τους.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν τα Μακαρόνια να σερβίρονται με ΑΗΔΙΕΣ και δεν είναι δυνατόν η Βραζιλία να παίζει "ευρωπαϊκό ποδόσφαιρο" με εκφάνσεις.

----------


## manoulamou

> Η Βραζιλία, όπως και τα Μακαρόνια, ωφείλουν ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ περίπτωση να στέκονται στο ύψος τους.Δεν είναι δυνατόν τα Μακαρόνια να σερβίρονται με ΑΗΔΙΕΣ και δεν είναι δυνατόν η Βραζιλία να παίζει "ευρωπαϊκό ποδόσφαιρο" με εκφάνσεις.


Μηπως επηρεαστηκες απο την υπογραφη σου :Razz:  και εγινες πολυ απολυτος ξαφνικα?
Καποια ψυχούλα -νομιζω η freddy- ελεγε οτι τα μακαρονια ειναι 
το μονο φαγητο που δεν τρωγεται ποτε εντελως σκετο! 
Ε τωρα τι αηδιες προτιμαει ο καθενας να χωνει μαζι τους, κολοκυθοπιττα :Razz: .
Οσο για τη Βραζιλια κι εμενα λιγο χαλαρη που φανηκε, χωρις λαμψη! :Thumb down:

----------


## BlindG

Μα, έχω δηλώσει στο παρελθόν τη γνώμη μου για διάφορες "συνταγές" που κυκλοφορούν για τα άγια Μακαρονάκια  :Very Happy: 
Και φυσικά διαφωνώ με τη Φρέδδυ αφού:
Όταν άρχισα τη δίαιτα, προσπαθούσα με ΜΑΝΙΑ να φτιάξω Μακαρόνια χωρίς λάδι/γαλακτοκομικά που να τρώγονται και απέτυχα παταγοδώς. Μόλις όμως δοκίμασα ΣΚΕΤΑ Μακαρόνια (με αλατάκι), ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΦΩΣ ΜΟΥ !!!!!  :Yahooooo:  
ΠΑΝΔΑΙΣΙΑ ΓΕΥΣΗΣ :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## babality

Γουστο :Whistle:

----------


## BlindG

Αθλητόγουστο  :Whistling:

----------


## Hengeo

Μπορεί η Βραζιλία να μας απογοήτευσε εχθές, η manoulamas όμως ΠΟΤΕ!  :Respekt:  για μία ακόμη φορά!

Alwaysalone, έτσι, έτσι, κρασί rulezzz  :One thumb up:

----------


## alwaysalone

αυτό



και καλή παρέα  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Μου αρεσουν πολλοι οι αμμολοφοι σου :Wink:  
παντα μοναχικη...φιλεναδα!

----------


## alwaysalone

:Razz:  Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι κατάλαβα την εικονα αφού ανεβασα τη φωτο!
Εγω το κρασί θαυμασα πάντως  :Innocent:   :Innocent:  

Α, να γραψω και την πηγη: data1.blog.de

----------


## manoulamou

*αντε τωρα και για τα ματσακια*






 :Embarassed:   :Sorry:   :Razz:   :ROFL:   :Whistle:   :Evil:

----------


## BlindG

alwaysalone:  :Worthy:  ΜΑ ΤΙ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ??? 
Ξύδια απ'το πρωί????  :Worthy:   :ROTFL: 

manoulamou: Τρελαίνομαι για high-speed shots !!!  :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## lamesaint

έχω κάτι λιγούρες , είναι και καλοκαιράκι,









ε αρκετά για ...μεσημέρι. :Wink:

----------


## chica_loca

Lamesaint, Πολύ καλες επιλογες  :Wink:   :Clap:  !!!

----------


## babality

Lame τα σπασες. Για τη μαμα μην ξαναλεμε τα ιδια. Η καταστροφη μας :Smile:

----------


## lamesaint

μήπως τελική την 24η να την κάναμε παρα θιν αλός???  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## alwaysalone

Απογευματάκι ημι-καλοκαιριού...
Ο,τι πρεπει για






και λίγη

----------


## manoulamou

*lamesaint και alwaysalone πολυ ωραιες μασες, 
εντελως καλοκαιρινες!!!*

(η πισινα με χαλασε λιγο, αλλα προτιμησεις ειναι αυτες)

----------


## alwaysalone

> η πισινα με χαλασε λιγο, αλλα προτιμησεις ειναι αυτες)


Χαχαχαχαχα manoulamou!! Ναι η αλήθεια ειναι οτι οι καρέκλες σε στυλ "καφενες ο κυρ-Θανάσης", ειναι πολύ κιτς, αλλά ήθελα να δωσω εμφαση στα δυο φραπεδακια που ειναι πανω στο τραπεζακι...  :Smile: 


Addicted to coffee?? 
 
  


Την εχω καταβρεί με αυτό το thread!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## lamesaint

> Χαχαχαχαχα manoulamou!! Ναι η αλήθεια ειναι οτι οι καρέκλες σε στυλ "καφενες ο κυρ-Θανάσης", ειναι πολύ κιτς, αλλά ήθελα να δωσω εμφαση στα δυο φραπεδακια που ειναι πανω στο τραπεζακι...


καλά είσα, τό 'χεις, καλοκαιράκι γαρ..
και ένας συνειρμός που μούρθε βλέποντας το πόστ σου


και μετά , για όρεξη


ααααααααααχχχχ, πότε θάρθει εκείνη μερααααα.....

----------


## alwaysalone

Addicted to chocolate?

----------


## lamesaint

> Addicted to chocolate?


που κάνει ωραία παρέα με παγωμένο

----------


## babality

Καλα εχετε βαλθει να μας ξεκοιλιασετε ετσι? :Razz:  
Παιδακια καντε το κονε και κανετε τις φωτο λιγο μικροτερες να μην σκρολαρουμε δεξια-αριστερα για να διαβαζουμε.
Θενξ. Καλα ξεκοιλιασματα :Smile:

----------


## alwaysalone

Bραδάκι ειναι.. Πείνασε κανεις?
 


και κρασάκι 

ή ένα ωραιο πανηγύρι από

----------


## paris

Ό,τι πρέπει για τον αγώνα  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Μονο να τα κοιταω, ολα αυτα τα σοκολατενια αριστουργηματα πηρα 2 κιλα! :Wink:  
Οσο για το αλκοολ θα ξυπνησω με κεφαλι αυριο... :Razz:  
Αντε να δουμε τον αγωνα, μπας και συνελθουμε ολιγον :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

Καλημεραααααααααααααααααααααααα!!!!!

Θέλουμε αμμόλοφους Shakiraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!  :Clap:

----------


## manoulamou

Να ελπιζουμε οτι θα βγαλεις και τπτ καλες φωτο αμα δεις τους αμμολοφους της??? :ROFL:  

*Spoiler:*











Λυπαμαι αλλα δεν αντεξα...φιλαρακι φιλαρακι ειδικη αφιερωση! :Wink:

----------


## BlindG

M-A-N-O-U-L-A-M-O-U  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Worthy:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 
 :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo: 

(Με πήρανε χαμπάρι αλλά δεν με χαλάει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  SHAKIRAKI ME MAKARONIA ΣΤΟ ΛΑΟ   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo: )

----------


## alwaysalone

Μεσημεράκι... 

Παμε κρητη?

Πατατοκεφτέδες                       
 

Ντοματοκεφτέδες και Ρεβυθοκεφτέδες 

 


Και αρκετή κερασμένη ρακή απο τους φιλόξενους κρητικούς

----------


## manoulamou

Ε ω ρε κοπεεελι
Κανουν επαδα στην κρητ και τοματοκεφτεεδ ς?
Ε νογαω πραμα...
Επαε στο καψουρονησι την Θηρα κατι γινεται!
ΟΜΟΡΦΙΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΣΣΣ :Respekt:  
Καλοκαιρινο τσιμπουσι διπλα στο κυμα με τον αγερα να φυσα και 
να ανακατωνει τα μακρυα μαλλια των αγοριων.... :Whistle:

----------


## Xguru

> Νομίζω οτι ο Θανάσης είναι σταθερή αξία... αρκεί να μην μάθω ποτέ με τι πρώτες ύλες φτιάχνει το κεμπάπ...


Άμα έβαζε και λίγο τζατζίκι...

----------


## alwaysalone

4 creme brule περιμένουν στοματάκια..

H μια  δικαιωματικά παει στην manoulamou..



(Λιγο μικρούλες ειναι βεβαια..!)

μερικά γλυκάκια ακομα

----------


## babality

Εγω θελω τη 2η κρεμουλα της μοναξιας :Embarassed:

----------


## manoulamou

> H μια  δικαιωματικά παει στην manoulamou..


*ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΙΚΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ.....*
 :Wink:  :Razz:  :Smile:  :ROFL:  :Whistle:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Laughing: :  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## babality

Πω πω ελεος. Τα θελω ολα :Respekt:  στη μαμα
Καλημερααααα :Cool:

----------


## Xguru

Ουιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιιι πάω τώρα ζαχαροπλαστείο να πάρω μια σοκολατίνα!!!!!!!!! Καλημέρα σε όλους και χαρούμενο ΣΚ!

----------


## alwaysalone

> 


Manoulamou είσαι καταπληκτική!!!! :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:  
Εγω θελω κυρίως αυτα τα δυο (και τα υπόλοιπα βεβαια, αλλά τωρα μου γυαλισαν αυτα τα δυο) 
Αχ που μπορούμε να τα βρούμε αυτα..!! :Worthy:   Γιαμ!!!
Καλα, στο πρωτο πως εχουν φτιαξει τη γεμιση να ειναι καρδουλα!! :Thinking:  ! :One thumb up:

----------


## BlindG

ωχ manoulamoy !!!  :Worthy: 
Τέτοια βλέπω και διαβολίζομαι  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Clap:

----------


## Hengeo

Όλες αυτές οι λιχουδιές με λιχουδιές ανταποδίδονται. Έχουμε και λέμε, αύτα για ορεκτικά:



Αυτό για κυρίως γεύμα:



Και μερικοί τέτοιοι:



με μπόλικο:



ή μία τέτοια:



για επιδόρπιο! 

 :Wink:   :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## BlindG

Hengeo, EΛΕΟC  :Worthy: 
Μου τρέχουν τα σάλια   :Worthy:

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

Τι να σου κάνουν τα γλυκά...
Κάτι τέτοια πρέπει να μαγειρέψεις για να σε πιάσουν...

----------


## golity

Με βλέπω να κάνω....



με όλα αυτά που βλέπω  :Razz:

----------


## WAntilles

> Τι να σου κάνουν τα γλυκά...
> Κάτι τέτοια πρέπει να μαγειρέψεις για να σε πιάσουν...


Για κρατήστε τα, κύριος, για την ερχόμενη συνάντηση.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## babality

Ωχ θε μου ωχ θε μου. Τι τρωμε τωρα μετα απο 1 μπουκαλι Τζακ?
Χμμμ δεν αισθανομαι και πολυ καλα. Να τι χλαπακιασα...

Καλο βραδυυυυ :Clap:

----------


## manoulamou

Εψαχνα για σοδιτσα αλλα:
επιτελους ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΟΛΕΣ
*θα χρειαστουν και για μετα την  24 ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ* :Razz:   :ROFL:  


*και τωρα στο προκειμενο*

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## BlindG

Πρωί πρωί και θέλω να αυτομπουκωθώ με όλα αυτά που βλέπω...  :Shocked: 
Καλά, η δίαιτα έχει παέι στη γωνία να δεί αν έρχομαι...  :Whistling: 

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!

----------


## babality

Πω πω μαμα τα εχεις ισωπεδωσει ολα. Με οδηγεις αργα και βασανιστικα στο θανατο :Razz:  
Καλημερα μαμα καλημερα παιδακιαααα :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

> Πω πω μαμα τα εχεις ισωπεδωσει ολα. Με οδηγεις αργα και βασανιστικα στο θανατο 
> Καλημερα μαμα καλημερα παιδακιαααα





> Τι να σου κάνουν τα γλυκά...
> Κάτι τέτοια πρέπει να μαγειρέψεις για να σε πιάσουν...


_ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΩ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ Ο ΠΑΝΑΘΛΙΟς π ΟΤΕς ΦΤΑΙΕΙ 
που μου εδωσε  γραμμη ADSL

Μια απορια :
πως θα τα βγαλετε περα στην 24   συναντηση
με τοσα λιγα κοψιδια????_ :Wink:  :Razz:  :Smile:  :ROFL:  :Whistle: 
*ΕΣΕΙΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΤΕ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ (3) ZTO ΣAN KI AYTO*

----------


## lamesaint

Manoulamou
τι ΘΕΕΙΚΟ είναι τούτο???
για δώσε πληροφορίες αν έχεις πληζ...
είναι καλή φάση να το χεις για σνακ όταν βλέπεις μπάλα μου φαίνετια  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Νικαετός

Πευκοχώρι Χαλκιδικής , γνωστόν και ως "Καψοχώρι" και άλλα παρεμφερή !  Την τελευταία φορά που ανέβηκα Θεσσαλονίκη , εκεί με έτρεχαν LOL !! 

(Φοβερά φαγητά  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:  )

----------


## manoulamou

*Σεμιναρια Ελληνικης Κουζινας Με Φωτογραφιες Σκετη Κολαση!!!*



http://www.pefkohorivillage.com/kitchen/photos.htm
*Ο Ερωτας περναει απ το στομαχι...*
http://www.pefkohorivillage.com/kitchen/

<<<*Πευκοχώρι*
Το προτελευταίο χωριό, στο πρώτο πόδι είναι το Πευκοχώρι (περίπου 100 χιλιόμετρα από την Θεσσαλονίκη). Μπορεί να το ακούσετε να το ονομάζουν και «Καψόχωρα» αφού κατά το παρελθόν είχε καεί αρκετές φορές από εισβολές πειρατών.>>>

----------


## lamesaint

...τα ρέστα μου....
 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## alwaysalone

Καρυδοπιτα με παγωτό σοκολατα και μπακλαβά με παγωτό μπανάνα ΠΑΙΖΕΙ????????
Και ενα κρυο εσπρεσσάκι για συμπλήρωμα.... ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!  :Worthy:

----------


## manoulamou

*Ε Φ Τ Α Σ ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ*

----------


## alwaysalone

Πωωωω ρε manoulamou!
Μιλάμε, μ'έστειλες...
πωω πω!! Καφεδακια, γλυκάκια , παγωτακια...
..  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :One thumb up:  
..................  :Worthy:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Πωωωω ρε manoulamou!
> Μιλάμε, μ'έστειλες...
> πωω πω!! Καφεδακια, γλυκάκια , παγωτακια...
> ..    
> ..................



Καφεδακια, γλυκάκια , παγωτακια...* ΚΙΛΑΚΙΑ*  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## golity

> Καφεδακια, γλυκάκια , παγωτακια...* ΚΙΛΑΚΙΑ*


Να συμπληρώσω...

μπριζολάκια, κεφτεδάκια, κοψιδάκια και άλλα "άκια"... 

λόγω του "άκια" είναι light και δεν παχαίνουν!!!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Σωστο κι αυτο  :Cool:

----------


## babality

Ειπαμε...
Δεν παιζει να μην μπορει να φτιαξει κατι η μαμα μου. Μονο που ειστε ε?
Μη μου την πολυκουραζετε γιατι θα μεινετε νηστικοι :Razz:  
Καλημερααααα :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη παρουσιαστηκε ενα προσωρινο τεχνικο προβλημα με την ...  κουζινα,
παρακαλουνται οι τακτικοι θαμωνες να αναλαβουν προσωρινα τα βαρη
της τροφοδοσιας των μελων του forum 
με εκλεκτους μεζεδες και αλλα εδεσματα. 
We will back as soon as possible! :Smile:

----------


## babality

Καλημεραααα...
Η μαμα δεν μπορει σημερα γιαυτο παρτε το πρωινο απο μενα και για μετα εχουμε κι αλλους κυριους/ες που ξερουν απο μπαλα :Smile:  

Ελληνικο γκαιφεδακι


με βουτηματα


λιγο κεικ σταφιδας


και για την ενεργεια για το πρωι αυγουλακια οπως πρεπει


Αντε καλη δουλεια στο σπιτι/γραφειο/οπου να ναι :Smile:

----------


## lamesaint

let me see....
ψαράκι ας πουμε?

----------


## lamesaint

ή θαλασσινά φρούτα??

----------


## lamesaint

και μαζί με όλα τα παραπάνω θέλουμε και μπόλικο κρύο δροσερό...

----------


## manoulamou

> lamesaint: let me see


Kανε ενα μικρο edit:  :Thinking:  *LET ME SEA*  :Smile:   :One thumb up:   :Respekt:

----------


## Hengeo

Μαζί με όλα αυτά, να μην πιούμε και λίγο κρασάκι;







Στην υγειά σας!  :Smile:

----------


## lamesaint

> Kανε ενα μικρο edit:  *LET ME SEA*


*oh , I sea*  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## lamesaint

λέω να κάνω ένα ζέσταμα (φάτε μάτια ψάρια που λένε)..






και ένα leberkase για κάτι πιο ελαφρύ  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Οσοι θα πανε στη 24 συναντηση  
νομιζω πως πρεπει να κανουν μια Οικονομια Δυναμεων.
Για τους υπολοιπους απλα Καλη Ορεξη εν οψει και του Mundial....

----------


## alwaysalone

manoulamou κάτι για το αγχος θα προτείνεις..? Κατι γλυκο, μαλακό και ελαφρυ...Σαν τη μους σοκολατα..
Τι χρειαζεται  οταν το στομαχακι ειναι δεμενο κόμπο?  :Sad:

----------


## manoulamou

*Τι σου κανε και ποιος κοριτσι μου, να στειλουμε τις επιλεκτες δυναμεις,  
μετα την 24 Συναντηση, να του σπικαρουν στο αυτακι μερικα φωνηεντα? 
Και ξερεις οι Βορειοι δεν αστειευονται* :ROFL:  
*Νομιζω το καλυτερο αγχολυτικο εκτος του υπνου ή  μιας περιποιημενης ζεστης σοκολατας*



*Eιναι μια βολτουλα σε αμμουδερη παραλια,*
 
*μαζι με μια καλη παρεα οχι απαραιτητα ανθρωπινη...*

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Manoulamou, με το τελευταιο σου ποστ, μολις συμπληρωσε το νημα 1000 λαχταριστα, γεματα εμπνευση και νοστημια, ποστ.  :Respekt: 

Η πρωτη φωτογραφια με τη σοκολατα να κανει ελευθερη πτωση μεσα στον πατο του φλυτζανιου, περιλουζωντας ταυτοχρονα ενα φανταστικο πουρακι, ειναι ολα τα λεφτα  :Cool:   (μα πως τα λεω ετσι  :Laughing:  )

----------


## manoulamou

*AddictedToChaos* :Smile:  
To φανταστικο _πουρακι_ πρεπει να ειναι *ξυλακι βανιλιας* original 
στην πρωτογονη μορφη της, αν δεν κανω λαθος.
Φαντασου το αρωμα, που αναδυεται σε συνδυασμο με την καυτη σοκολατα! :Worthy:   :Clap: 
Μετα αν θες προσθετεις και κρεμα σαντιγυ, σκονη κακαο ή καποιο σιροπι καραμελας...

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Ξυλακι βανιλιας, πουρακι....whatever... it rocks  :Rock guitar:

----------


## alwaysalone

Manoulamou ευχαριστώ..  :Sad:   :Respekt:  
Ολα υπέροχα και σημαντικά...  :Clap:  



Off Topic


		Περιμένω κάτι αποτελέσματα...

----------


## babality

Ωραια πραγματα μαμα. Και η παρεα που εβαλες ειναι πολυ ωραια :Smile:  
1000 ποστ το νημα λεει ε? Ε δικαιωματικα ηταν της μαμας :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

*Αντε καλη μας μερα. Εντελως καλοκαιρακι και επισημως. 
Κατι ... ελαφρυ. Να μην βαρυνουμε πολυ,  ειτε μπανακι ειτε συναντησεις ...
Mερικα δροσιστικα ποτακια; Και οχι μονον* :Smile:

----------


## babality

Ευχαριστουμε μαμα. Καλημερα :Clap:

----------


## lamesaint

> *Αντε καλη μας μερα. Εντελως καλοκαιρακι και επισημως. 
> Κατι ... ελαφρυ. Να μην βαρυνουμε πολυ,  ειτε μπανακι ειτε συναντησεις ...
> Mερικα δροσιστικα ποτακια; Και οχι μονον*



 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Αυτα παντα για ελαφρυ γευματακι πριν το πρωϊνο μπανακι στην θαλασσα  :Laughing:

----------


## lamesaint

> Αυτα παντα για ελαφρυ γευματακι πριν το πρωϊνο μπανακι στην θαλασσα


και μετά το μπανάκι μπορεί πολύ άνετα να χτυπήσουμε πάλι κάτι ελαφρύ :Laughing:  π.χ.









διαλέξτε και πάρτε...

ε και αφού τελειώσουμε με αυτά μετά το τραβάει και ένα


ή για να τερματίσεις το κοντέρ 



αυτά..... :Laughing:

----------


## babality

Λειμ ωραιος. Θα παρω το πανερι με τα σουβλακια και τη γονδολα στο τελος. Ευχαριστω :Laughing:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

:Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  

[action=AddictedToChaos]τρεχει να παει για μπανιο...[/action]




> Λειμ ωραιος. Θα παρω το πανερι με τα σουβλακια και τη γονδολα στο τελος. Ευχαριστω



 :Laughing:   :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Φτου ρε γμτ και πως θα περασω το καναλι της γευσης 
τωρα που μου φαγατε τη γονδολα?
Ευτυχως δεν ειναι εδω *καποια ψυχη* και προλαβα τουλαχιστον 
την αστακο*μακαροναδα*.... :ROFL:  
Αντε και καλη χωνεψη σε ολους, μετα απο το μπανακι λεμεεεε :Wink:

----------


## babality

> Φτου ρε γμτ και πως θα περασω το καναλι της γευσης 
> τωρα που μου φαγατε τη γονδολα?
> Ευτυχως δεν ειναι εδω *καποια ψυχη* και προλαβα τουλαχιστον 
> την αστακο*μακαροναδα*.... 
> Αντε και καλη χωνεψη σε ολους, μετα απο το μπανακι λεμεεεε


ωχ μαμα σορυ σου εφαγα το παγωτο :Sorry:

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΕΕ ηταν αυτο που λενε:
να τρωνε τα παιδια και να μην δινουν της manoulas :Whistle:   :ROFL:  
Eνταξει υπηρχε και αλλο παγωτο....

----------


## Hengeo

Πωωω manoulamou και lamesaint μας στείλατε πάλι!  :Worthy:  

Για όσους ζεσταίνονται:

----------


## alwaysalone

Παγωτό λεμόνι και σκέτη βότκα παίζει?
Manoulamou rulz.... :Worthy:

----------


## Hengeo

Alwaysalone δεν ξέρω για αυτό που ζητάς, όμως αυτό εδώ φαίνεται αρκετά ενδιαφερόν και θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω!  :Wink:  



*Γρανίτα με κόκκινο κρασί και μπαχαρικά*

Η συνανταγή είναι εδώ (κάτω κάτω), δεν αντιγράφω για να μην θεωρηθεί ότι παραβιάζω copyright:

http://www.forher.gr/4dcgi/_w_articl...01/2005_134107

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## babality

Kαλημερα μαμα. Ευχαριστω για τα πρωινα δροσισιτικα. Οτι πρεπει ειδικα μετα απο αυτο που περασα για να παω στη δουλεια σημερα.
Καλημερααααα... :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Οριστε ουτε μια μερα δεν ελειψα απο τη Μασαμπουκα και εξαφανιστηκατε ολοι... :Evil:  
lamesaint? babality? alwaysalone?
KANEIΣΣΣΣΣΣ :Sorry: Που κρυφτηκατε, στο A/C?

----------


## freddy

τι κανετε Manoula mou? κανα απογευματινο μεζεδακι εχει το προγραμμα? κατι ελαφρυ...

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> τι κανετε Manoula mou? κανα απογευματινο μεζεδακι εχει το προγραμμα? κατι ελαφρυ...

----------


## golity

> Οριστε ουτε μια μερα δεν ελειψα απο τη Μασαμπουκα και εξαφανιστηκατε ολοι... 
> lamesaint? babality? alwaysalone?
> KANEIΣΣΣΣΣΣΠου κρυφτηκατε, στο A/C?


Εμφανίστηκαν δύο συν ένας (εγώ), έχεις τρείς guest stars!  :Razz:

----------


## lamesaint

> Οριστε ουτε μια μερα δεν ελειψα απο τη Μασαμπουκα και εξαφανιστηκατε ολοι... 
> lamesaint? babality? alwaysalone?
> KANEIΣΣΣΣΣΣΠου κρυφτηκατε, στο A/C?


Οη μαμα μην βαράς, πέσαν πολλά τα Σαββατιάτικα, είχαμε και άλλα την Κυριακή , κάναμε ένα διάλλειμα...

Αλλά μια και η Φρέντυ θέλει κάτι ελαφρύ ιδού



το κρασάκι φυσικά δροσερό δροσερό ετσι?

----------


## lamesaint

ή και κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## lamesaint

ή κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## lamesaint

και τέλος 


ε για απόγευμα καλά  είναι, κάναμε όρεξη...

----------


## ESP1982

Off Topic


		Μία σχετική ερώτηση μιάς και είδα τον ελκυστικότατο τίτλο του topic  :Razz: 

Ψάχνω να βρω ζεστή σοκολάτα για να φτιάχνω σπίτι αλλά ακόμα και η cardbury δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι. (το στομάχι μάλλον  :Laughing:  ).

Έχετε να προτείνετε τίποτα καλό;  :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Le chocolat. Στην αρχη χρησιμοποιουσα το cardbury και μετα εμεινα με την γλυκαδα του le chocolat  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ESP1982

> Le chocolat. Στην αρχη χρησιμοποιουσα το cardbury και μετα εμεινα με την γλυκαδα του le chocolat


]



πωπω... Ετχαριστώ  :Smile:  Έφυγα αύριο κι όλας να πάρω  :Razz:

----------


## freddy

> 


 

τι ειναι αυτο??? :Smile:

----------


## dracula

Δημιουργικη μαγειρικη... λιγο φαγητο, πολυ ντεκορ!

Κατι τετοια σε στελνουν καρφι για μπουγατσα

----------


## babality

> Κατι τετοια σε στελνουν καρφι για μπουγατσα


Κατι τετοια σε στελνουν κατευθειαν για πολιτικη κουζινα βαρια βαρια :Razz:

----------


## freddy

μη οχι πολιτικη κουζινα και μου εχει λειψει, κοματι...

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> πωπω... Ετχαριστώ  Έφυγα αύριο κι όλας να πάρω


Ναι, δοκιμασε το. Πιστευω θα σου αρεσει  :Smile: 




> τι ειναι αυτο???


Ποιος να ξερει...ρωτα το google που μου το fetch-αρε  :Wink:

----------


## babality

Kαλημεραααααα.
Χτες η μαμα μου εκανε παραπονο γιαυτο κι εγω φτιανω πρωινο για να τηνε ξεκουρασω.
Γαλατακι απαραιτητα

κανα κερασακι

και τωρα διαλεγουμε αναμεσα σε πορτοκαλοπιτα απιστευτη λεμε

ή γιαουρτακι με μαρμελαδα

Αντε καλη συνεχεια... :Smile:

----------


## lamesaint

και πιάσε και ένα πολλά βαρύ και όχι

----------


## manoulamou

*Eτσι ετσι τα καλα παιδακια... 
Χαρηκα που μετα τα παραπονα ειχαμε πολλους guest stars.
Και ανανεωμενο μενου!    ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!
Kαλημερουδια, ετοιμαζω κατι ... ελαφρυ και θα το σερβιρω...*

----------


## babality

Λειμ θενξ για τον γκαιφε. Ηπια πριν λιγο εναν Ελληνικο οποτε και το ταιμινγκ ητανε ολοσωστο :Wink:  
Μονο που πληζ βαζε ρε συ τις φωτο λιγο μικροτερες. Εγω τις κανω 600Χ400 και δεν ανοιγει scroll bar :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

*Νομιζω οτι σημερα ειναι πραγματι ελαφρια
κατα το πλειστον θαλασσινα τα φαγητακια μας!!!*

----------


## lamesaint

εμ έτσι είναι, κάτι πρέπει να τσιμπήσουμε και για δεκατιανό...

----------


## ESP1982

Μας δείχνεις σουβλάκια πρωινιάτικα ωρέ;  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> τι ειναι αυτο???


Δεξι κλικ στις εικονες / properties / location:
http://www.kqed.org/weblog/food/uplo...en4-730581.jpg
για το συγκεκριμενο :Wink: φαγακι...



> Μας δείχνεις σουβλάκια πρωινιάτικα ωρέ;


Αν λες για τα δικα μου, δινω πλεον μεσημεριανο/απογευματινο μενου :Wink:  
τετοιαν ωρα, ουτε brunch δεν θα επρεπε να σας σερβιρω.... :Whistle:

----------


## freddy

Πω πω μου ανοιξατε την ορεξη να ειστε καλα....καλημερα!

----------


## babality

thanx μαμα αλλα ειμαι νηστικος και εχω σαλταρει :Sorry:  
αλλα μετα οταν παω σπιτι :Twisted Evil:

----------


## freddy

αυτη την συνταγη για την πορτοκαλοπιτα την εχει κανεις? μανουλα? αν ξερεις πως φιαχνεται..
κανεις εναν κοπο να μου την στειλεις σε πμ? :Smile:

----------


## ESP1982

> Αν λες για τα δικα μου, δινω πλεον μεσημεριανο/απογευματινο μενου 
> τετοιαν ωρα, ουτε brunch δεν θα επρεπε να σας σερβιρω....



Κακούργα  :Crying:  Με ένα τοστ είμαι. πωπω. Που θα πάει; πλησιάζει η ώρα σιγά σιγά. Να δω τι θα μαγειρέψω  :Biggrin: .

----------


## babality

> Κακούργα  Με ένα τοστ είμαι. πωπω. Που θα πάει; πλησιάζει η ώρα σιγά σιγά. Να δω τι θα μαγειρέψω .


ε οχι και κακουργα η μαμα μου ρε μπραδερ, εδω μας ταιζει καθε μερα τι λεμε τωρα :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

ΜΙΑ ΑΠΛΗ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ *ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΟΠΙΤΑ*  ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΔΩ:
http://www.hungry.gr/get.asp?table=glyka&id=307


*Spoiler:*





*Πορτοκαλόπιτα της Αννας*

*Υλικά*
    * Σιρόπι:
          o 2 ποτήρια φυσικό χυμό πορτοκαλιού
          o 2 ποτήρια ζάχαρη
          o 2 ποτήρια νερό
    * Πίτα: 1/2 κιλό φύλλα κρούστας
    * 4 αυγά
    * 250 γρ. γιαούρτι πλήρες
    * 1 ποτήρι αραβοσιτέλαιο
    * 1 ποτήρι ζάχαρη
    * 1 1/2 κουταλάκι μπέικιν πάουντερ
    * 2 βανίλιες
    * 1/2 ποτήρι ξύσμα από πορτοκάλι
*Ετοιμασία*
   1. Σιρόπι: Ετοιμάζουμε σιρόπι βράζοντας την πορτοκαλάδα την ζάχαρη και το νερό και το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει.
   2. Πίτα: Προθερμαίνουμε τον φούρνο στους 180ο C.
   3. Χτυπάμε καλά τα αυγά με την ζάχαρη μέχρι να ασπρίσουν και προσθέτουμε το λάδι λίγο- λίγο, το γιαούρτι και το ξύσμα. (Το μίγμα πρέπει να είναι νερουλό.)
   4. Βουτυρώνουμε ένα πυρέξ πολύ καλά και στρώνουμε τα φύλλα σουρωμένα ένα- ένα και φορμάρουμε τις άκρες για να ψηθούν ωραία.
   5. Ρίχνουμε μέσα στο πυρέξ το μίγμα των πορτοκαλιών και ψήνουμε για 1/2 ώρα.
   6. Οταν βγάλουμε το γλυκό από τον φούρνο και ενώ είναι ζεστό το περιχύνουμε με το κρύο σιρόπι.  
Τη συνταγή συνιστά: η Αγγελική Ν

----------


## Reef

μανουλαμου αχλαδοπιτα πως φτιαχνουμε?  :Razz:

----------


## babality

Παιρνεις μια πιτα για σουβλακι και βαζεις αχλαδι μεσα. Μαζι με το τσοφλι για τις βιταμινες :Razz:

----------


## Reef

> Παιρνεις μια πιτα για σουβλακι και βαζεις αχλαδι μεσα. Μαζι με το τσοφλι για τις βιταμινες


μερεντα και κρεμυδια δεν βαζεις?  :Thinking:

----------


## babality

οφ τοπικ ον

τζατζικι μονο.

οφ τοπικ οφφ

----------


## ESP1982

Προτείνω κρέπα για "τολμηρούς" η οποία είναι και η αγαπημένη μου  :Smile: 


- Τυρί
- Κοτοπουλο
- Κρεμμύδι
- Σοκολάτα (όχι σιρόπι...αυτή που είναι σε στυλ μερέντα)



Θα φάω κράξιμο;  :Embarassed:  (μου αρέσει η καταραμένη απίστευτα!!! )

----------


## andz

όταν τη ζητάς πως σε κοιτάνε; λίγο περίεργα; ίσως

----------


## freddy

> ΜΙΑ ΑΠΛΗ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ *ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΟΠΙΤΑ* ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΔΩ:
> http://www.hungry.gr/get.asp?table=glyka&id=307
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ευχαριστω πολυ πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## Xguru

> Προτείνω κρέπα για "τολμηρούς" η οποία είναι και η αγαπημένη μου 
> 
> 
> - Τυρί
> - Κοτοπουλο
> - Κρεμμύδι
> - Σοκολάτα (όχι σιρόπι...αυτή που είναι σε στυλ μερέντα)
> 
> 
> ...


Τώρα αυτή για γλυκό ή για φαγητό την τρώς; :Razz:

----------


## ESP1982

> όταν τη ζητάς πως σε κοιτάνε; λίγο περίεργα; ίσως



Χαχαχα... Μου λένε ΠΑΝΤΑ το εξής. Με κοιτάνε για λίγο και μου λένε "εεε. Μία με κοτόπουλο, τυρί και κρεμμύδι και άλλη μία με σοκολάτα". Μετά τους λέω "όχι. Όλα μαζί" και παθαίνουν το μπλοκάρισμα.  :Laughing:  :Razz:  





> Τώρα αυτή για γλυκό ή για φαγητό την τρώς;



Και για τα 2. Όλα στο στομάχι θα καταλήξουν  :Laughing: 

+ του ότι ο γευστικός συνδυασμός είναι ηδονιστικός.  :Smile:

----------


## alwaysalone

Ωραια κρεπα ειναι με ζαμπον-μπλε τυρι-κρεμα γαλακτος 
Γιαμ!

----------


## cassidy

Ωραία κρέπα είναι η Γιαννιώτικη.-

Την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω, θα τραβήξω μια φωτογραφία για τον Babality  :Razz:

----------


## lamesaint

πίνω κάτι μπύρες και με έχει πιάσει μια λιγούρα για

----------


## babality

> Ωραία κρέπα είναι η Γιαννιώτικη.-
> 
> Την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω, θα τραβήξω μια φωτογραφία για τον Babality


Ευπροσδεκτη. Αν και αν εφερνες και καμια κανονικη κρεπα θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα. Δε βαριεσαι και κρυα καλη ειναι :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> Ωραία κρέπα είναι η Γιαννιώτικη.-
> Την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω, θα τραβήξω μια φωτογραφία για τον Babality


Μωρε κι απο σκετη την λιμνη (των Ιωαννινων) να τραβαγες, ιδιως με την ομιχλη 
να χαμοσερνεται ... ΟΝΕΙΡΟ. :One thumb up: εδω ειναι χωρις ομιχλη. :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

*Σημερα αποφασισα να δωσω και λιγα 
απο τα παρασκηνια της μαγειρικης:*








*ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΣ ΟΡΕΞΗ*

----------


## babality

Καλημερα μαμα. Καλημερα παιδιαααα
Thanx για τα "λιγα" πραγματακια που μας σερβιρες πρωι πρωι μαμα :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

Απολογούμαι για την πολυήμερη απουσία μου από το πιο γευστικό νήμα αλλά με τούτα και με κείνα δεν προλαβαίνω να γράφω καθημερινά στο φόρουμ. ΄Για να 'εξιλεωθώ' σας προσφέρω να παρακάτω για να δροσιστείτε μιας και έχει πολλή ζέστη τις τελευταίες μέρες:











Και για guest-star μία τούρτα παγωτό!  :Clap:

----------


## lamesaint

είδα μια παλιά ταινία του Ανγκ Λι , το "Φαγητό Ποτό Αρσενικό Θηλυκό". Τα πρώτα 5-10 λεπτά είναι ένα απίστευτο πρελούδιο μαγειρικής τέχνης. Έτσι είπα να κεράσω κινέζικο σήμερα.








και μετά από όλα αυτά τα θεσπέσια πάω να χτυπήσω το μοσχαράκι στιφάδο της μαμάς μου με Σαββατιανό του μεσογείτικου κάμπου παγωμένο...καλή μας όρεξη και νάμαστε καλά...

----------


## manoulamou

Μπραβο τα καλα παιδια!
Γεγονος ειναι πως τοση ζεστη δεν υποφερεται ευκολα! 
Ιδιως χωρις παραλια και μπανακι...
Ειμαι εντελως διαλυμενη αλλα κατι οι τουρτες/παγωτο σοκολατα, κατι τα εκπληκτικα κινεζικα, 
πεινασα ολιγον.
Τι να μαγειρεψω για σημερα που να ειναι ελαφρυ και νοστιμοοοο?
Για να δουμε, τι θα δουμεεεε :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## babality

Πωπω μαμα thanx. Θελω το πρωτο πιατακι, τη σαλατα με ψωμια για μπουκωματα και το καρπουζακι. Thanx :One thumb up:

----------


## babality

Καλημερααα...

μπουγατσουλα απο Σερρες

και λιγο πεπονι

και καλη δουλεια :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Καλημερα 
ο,τι πρεπει για το ξεκινημα
μιας δυσκολης εβδομαδας :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

*Για μια ψυχουλα που επεστρεψε 
ειδικο αφιερωμα:*






*Αλλα και για ολους ΚΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ*

----------


## babality

πωωω η τεταρτη μακαροναδα με το αφθονο τυρακι μολις προκαλεσε ψιλοπονο στο στομαχι απο την πεινα. :Smile:

----------


## lamesaint

δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσεις , αλλά κοίτα τώρα τι θυμήθηκα

----------


## babality

Χααχαχαχα ωραιος λειμ. Εσυ το πηγες στο πιο μπρούταλ :One thumb up:

----------


## lamesaint

> Χααχαχαχα ωραιος λειμ. Εσυ το πηγες στο πιο μπρούταλ


καλά είσαι, μου'ρθε μια φλασιά τώρα, έχω πηξει και βαριέμαι στην δουλειά και ονειρεύομαι ταβέρνα κάτω απο τα πλατάνια , τα νερά να τρέχουν, και τα ψητά να έρχονται αβέρτα, μαζί με κράσους δροσερούς...

άντε , στην υγειά μας...ολωνώνε  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Καπου μεταξυ Νεμεας και Τρικαλων Κορινθιας
λιγο κατου απ τ αυλακ
ε ωρε παιδια καημεεεεναααααααααα :Whistle:  
 :Smile:   :One thumb up:   :Worthy:  ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ αυτα τα κοψιδια με τα λεμονια :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## lamesaint

ή στα Σελλά (χωριό έξω απο την Πάτρα) ή στον Γλαύκο (επίσης λίγο έξω από την Πάτρα).

**lamesaint μιλάει στο γκαρσόνι της ταβέρνας "....α και πού σε πατρίδα, ρίξε και μια συκωταριά στα κάρβουνα να γίνεται μέχρι να ρθούνε τα ψητά.." **

----------


## BlindG

Αμάν  :Blink:   :Shocked: 
αρρώστησα βλέποντας όλες αυτές τις ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ φωτογραφίες....
ΔΕΝ κάνω πλάκα όταν λέω οτι μου τρέχουν τα σάλια...

Υπέροχες συνταγές Μακαρόνια, θαλασσινά, ψάρια.... ΜΙΑΜ!!!!

----------


## babality

> Καπου μεταξυ Νεμεας και Τρικαλων Κορινθιας
> λιγο κατου απ τ αυλακ
> ε ωρε παιδια καημεεεεναααααααααα 
>    ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ αυτα τα κοψιδια με τα λεμονια


Πωπω ναι αυτα τα κοψιδακια ειναι αλλο πραμα. Που σαι μαμα και στον Καλαμο παιζει μια τετοια φαση ταβερνουλα.




> καλά είσαι, μου'ρθε μια φλασιά τώρα, έχω πηξει και βαριέμαι στην δουλειά και ονειρεύομαι ταβέρνα κάτω απο τα πλατάνια , τα νερά να τρέχουν, και τα ψητά να έρχονται αβέρτα, μαζί με κράσους δροσερούς...


Πςςςςς τσακισες. Λεω για αλλη μια ταβερνα πιο πανω στη μαμα. Πωπω ναι αυτο ειναι οπως τα ειπες. Σε λιγη ωρα ντεφι απο τους κρασους και πραγματικα ολα καλα :Drunk:

----------


## freddy

> Που σαι μαμα και στον Καλαμο παιζει μια τετοια φαση ταβερνουλα.


ποια ταβερνα λες?

----------


## babality

Αυτη πανω στο δρομο οπως πηγαινουμε για Καλαμο βγαινοντας απο την κανονικη εξοδο της εθνικης.

----------


## babality

Καλημερα σε ολους. Μαλλον ηρθε η ωρα να ετοιμασω αυτο το υπερμπουφε φορο τιμης στη μαμα που μας ταιζει καθε μερα σχεδον ολη μερα :Wink:   και ειστε καλεσμενοι ολοι εννοειται.
Παμε λοιπον...
Μαμα εχουμε αρκετα πραγματα για σημερα.
Ξεκιναμε με ενα ποτακι σε φαση: τι να σας βαλω να πιειτε?

ή μηπως μια απλη πορτοκαλαδιτσα

ας ξεκινησουμε με μερικα ορεκτικα
μελιτζανες τηγανητες

μελιτζανοκεφτεδες αξεπεραστοι

τυροκροκετουλες

κρακερ με ντοματα και λιωμενο τυρι

συνοδευτικα απαραιτητο

και πιστευω ειναι ωρα να ξεκινησει το πραγματικο παρτυ
παρτε ψωμακι κλασικα και διαφορα ειδη να διαλεξετε

ελα λεω να ξεκινησουν οι σαλατες σιγα σιγα
χωριατικη κλασικη

χωριατικη Χιου (μοναδικη μαμα)

σαλατα του σεφ

ασχολιαστο

απαραιτητες

και τωρα η κτηνωδια
κοτοπουλο πανε

μπαρμπεκιου μπιφτεκακια λουκανικακια και τα συναφη

γιουβετσακι

τα λογια περιττευουν (αυτο για τη μαμα)
Κασερλι

ωχ ξεχασα την τυροκαυτερη

δυο λεπτα, εχω και για οσους θελουν κανα θαλασσινο ντε.
γαριδουλες λεμε

καλαμαρακια κλασικα

χταποδακι καρβουνισιο

και οστρακα εχω μαμα αν θες
μυδια λοιπον

και εχω φτιασει και κατι πιο εξειδικευμενο
παπια πορτοκαλι λοιπον αδερφια

εννοειται λεμε οτι ολα αυτα συνοδευοντε με αγνο κατακοκκινο

Φαγατε???
Μπραβο τα παιδια. Ελατε τωρα να φαμε και κανα φρουτακι εξωτικο σπεσιαλ λεμεεεεεε...

Οταν ερχεται η αναγκη ομως και για κατι γλυκο μιας και επεσε και το ζαχαρο τι γινεται? Να τι γινεται...
ξεκιναμε για οσους θελουν παγωτο μ'ενα παγωτακι ροδακινο

και παμε στα χοντρα τωρα...
Γνωστο και μη εξαιρετεο γαλακτομπουρεκο..

και γι'αυτους που θελουν καταιφι να...

αλλα και μπακλαβα...

για τη μαμα ομως εχω κατι πιο σπεσιαλ.
Σαραιγλι παραδοσιακοτατο και νοστιμοτατο.

και τελος για ολους μαζι(δλδ μονο με κουταλια στα χερια και παμε) παιζουν τα εξης...
Τσιζκεικ για λαικες καταστροφες

ή Γαλλικη τουρτα για κυριλε καταστροφες :Razz:  

Ουφφφφφφ μετα απ'ολα αυτα πιστεψτε με παει και πολυ μαλιστα


Αυτα απο μενα. Βασικα ηθελα να φτιαξω ενα θεαμα οπως αυτο...

Πιστυω το ψιλοκαταφερα αλλα το μονο που μενει ειναι να διαλεξει η μαμα τον τοπο που θα γινει
εδω?

ή εδω?


Να σαι καλα μαμα για ολα και ολοι σας παιδια. :Smile:

----------


## lamesaint

o Χριστός και ο θερμοσίφωνας!!!!!
ρε Μπαμπάλιτη τα σπασες!!!!
Ασήκωτοι θα γίνουμε. Έτσι και σκάσουμε σε παραλία μετά απο αυτό θα έρθει η Green Peace

----------


## babality

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Μπαμπαλ, απιστευτος. Θα σε προσλαβω να μου κανεις το τραπεζι...

----------


## manoulamou

*Ελα Χριστε ή  μαλλον Babality και μπουκωνε!!!* 
*Καλα θα χουμε να τρωμε εως και ... δυο Ωρες, ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ FORUM  λεμε[*  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Razz:  
 :Closed topic:   :Lock:   :RTFM:   :Twisted Evil:   :Embarassed:   :Scared:   :Vava:   :Lips Sealed:   :Yahooooo:   :What..?:   :Very angry:   :Wall:  
 :Rock Band:   :Rock guitar:   :Thrasher:   :Drumkit:   :Contrabassplaying:   :Trombone:   :Rocker:   :Rocker: 
*ΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙ*

----------


## babality

Χεχεχεχε 23 smileys οσο 1.000.000 λεξεις. Thanx μαμα :Smile:

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

Kανα λουκανικάκι?

----------


## BlindG

ΩΧ ΑΜΑΝ !!!  :Scared: 
Ρε  :Vava: lity, οκ, είσαι εντελώς άκυρος ώρες-ώρες αλλά εδώ:  :Worthy: 
Δηλαδή τα ρέστα μου!!!!
Και αν οι πατάτες ΔΕΝ είναι προτηγά, τότε ΣΧΕΔΟΝ σε συγχωρώ για τα χοιροινά που τραγουδούν !!!!!
:wor thy:

----------


## Hengeo

Πώπω  :Respekt:  λέμε! Μας έστειλες babality!  :Worthy:

----------


## Reef

γλυκακι κανεις? 




 :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Ας δωσουμε και την συνταγη για το εν λογω ... "εγκλημα":
*Σοκολάτα με καγιέν και γλυκάνισο*
3 κιλά σοκολάτα κουβερτούρα
15 γρ. πιπέρι καγιέν
5 γρ. γλυκάνισο
20 γρ. κόκκινο πιπέρι σε κόκκους
15 γρ. πράσινο πιπέρι σε κόκκους
--------------------------------
Λιώνουμε την κουβερτούρα σε μπεν μαρί. Απλώνουμε τη λιωμένη κουβερτούρα σε μία μαρμάρινη επιφάνεια και με μία σπάτουλα την απλώνουμε και τη μαζεύουμε πολλές φορές έως ότου η θερμοκρασία κατέβει στους 32° C.Τη μαζεύουμε σε ένα μπολ και την ανακατεύουμε έως ότου φτάσει στους 31° C. Παίρνουμε μια μικρή στρογγυλή λεκάνη. Την πλένουμε και τη σκουπίζουμε καλά. Ρίχνουμε στον πάτο της λεκάνης λίγους από τους κόκκους των πιπεριών (κόκκινο και πράσινο) και του γλυκάνισου. Αδειάζουμε τα υπόλοιπα μαζί με το πιπέρι καγιέν μέσα στη σοκολάτα και γεμίζουμε τη λεκάνη. Αφήνουμε να κρυώσει πολύ καλά μέχρι η σοκολάτα να ξεκολλάει από τα τοιχώματα της λεκάνης και αναποδογυρίζουμε για να ξεφορμάρουμε. Προσοχή! Η σοκολάτα πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλά στρωμένη για να πετύχουμε καλό ξεφορμάρισμα και τέλεια γυαλάδα.Σημείωση: Η παραπάνω συνταγή μπορεί να γίνει και σε μικρά σοκολατάκια.
_Κείμενο και φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο του Στέλιου Παρλιάρου:
Γλυκές αλχημίες των Εκδόσεων Ι.Σιδέρη_

----------


## Reef

ηθελα να σας βασανισω για αυτο δεν εδωσα συνταγη!  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΓΕΥΣΕΙΣ  ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΑΚΕΣ*










*Για να ξεκινησουμε την εβδομαδα μας!!!ΚΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ   *

----------


## babality

> ηθελα να σας βασανισω για αυτο δεν εδωσα συνταγη!


Ναι αλλα βασανιζεις τη μαμα μου ρε παλιανθρωπε :Twisted Evil:  
Συγχωρεμενος ομως μιας και εφτιαξες ολα αυτα.
Τhanx μαμα για τη συνταγη...
Τυφλε κακως με συγχωρεσες γαι τα γουρουνια. Τωρα θα διπλασιαστουν και την εχεις βαμμενη. Αλλα τοσο που εφαγες δεν θα μπορεις να αντιδρασεις κιολας :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

To τραγικο ειναι οτι την ωρα που "σερβιριζα" *μου μυριζε φουρνος*
και λεω απο την πεινα εχω παραισθησεις...
ΑΜ ΔΕ *ηταν φουρνος* και μαλιστα υπαιθριος, κοντα στη Villa Rosa.
Καποιοι εκαναν  *φλαμπε κυριολεκτικα το Δασος Συγγρου*!!! :Evil:   :Thumb down:   :Sorry:

----------


## BlindG

Κουράγιο!!!
Και σ'ευχαριστούμε για τις ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ παραπάνω λιχουδιές!!!

----------


## micrace

ένα καλοψημένο ΜΠΙΦΤΕΚΙ στα κάρβουνα (slurp)

----------


## KLG

Eπειδη μετά το νήμα περί γευστικών και γλωσσικών ιδιοματισμών της Θεσ/νίκης με έπιασε μια νοσταλγία, είπα να μου **ετοιμάσω** (real men don't order food  :Razz: ) κάτι παραδοσιακο ελληνικό με το απαραίτητο φρουτάκι και φυσικά το μπυρόνι το οποίο και αυτό είναι ευρωπαικής -μη βρεταννικης- προέλευσης. Οι εν λόγω *πίτες καλαμάκια* περιλαμβάνουν και greek style yoghurt, ντομάτακια πολυτελείας  :Razz: , ανάμεικτα λαχανικά και κρεμμυδάκι. Το πιτονι ψηθηκε μαζι με τα καλαμάκια στο γκριλ οπότε αν και άνοστο (ολικής αλέσεως) πήρε ολίγη απο σουβλάκι 



 :Cool:

----------


## alwaysalone

KLG μόνος σου τα φτιάξες? Μπραβο, προκομένο παιδί... !!
Εγώ το μονο που ξερω να κάνω καλα ειναι να παιρνω τηλ 801.. κλπ κλπ  :Laughing:  ή 210 κλπ κλπ για μια ωραια  πιτα του παππου!  :Worthy:  

Γιαμ!!

Ωραία και η μπύρα σου.. Heineken! Meet you there!!!

----------


## miv

Ρε παιδια τι φωτο ειναι αυτες που βαζετε? Θα σας ζητησω αποζημιωση για ψυχικη οδυνη! Και δεν εχει και ανοιχτο μασαμπουκαδικο τετοια ωρα!

----------


## manoulamou

Παντα ειχα την απορια:
Αν καποιος με ενα φτωχο dial-up ηθελε να "Μασαμπουκιασει" :Thinking:  υπηρχε εστω και αμυδρο ενδεχομενο?
Εδω με ADSL και καμμια φορα κολλανε οι σελιδες :Wink:  . :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  
Μετα πως να μην σαλταρουμε ακομη και στην ιδεα να μεινουμε χωρις συνδεση πανω απο μερα :Razz:

----------


## kenji

:Worthy:  KLG!

Φαίνεται και πρέπει να ήταν πεντανόστιμο. Το μόνο που με "χάλασε" είναι το φρουτάκι θα προτιμούσα ένα γλυκάκι. Έστω μια canbury's (αν το γράφω σωστά).

----------


## Reef

> Παντα ειχα την απορια:
> Αν καποιος με ενα φτωχο dial-up ηθελε να "Μασαμπουκιασει" υπηρχε εστω και αμυδρο ενδεχομενο?
> Εδω με ADSL και καμμια φορα κολλανε οι σελιδες .  
> Μετα πως να μην σαλταρουμε ακομη και στην ιδεα να μεινουμε χωρις συνδεση πανω απο μερα


μηπως θα πρεπε να μπει μια προειδοποιηση εξω απο το νημα που να λεει "Abandon All Hope Those Who Enter Here Using Dial-Up" 

(στα προτυπα των επιγραφων εξω απο μεσαιωνικες φυλακες)

 :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> KLG!
> 
> Φαίνεται και πρέπει να ήταν πεντανόστιμο. Το μόνο που με "χάλασε" είναι το φρουτάκι θα προτιμούσα ένα γλυκάκι. Έστω μια canbury's (αν το γράφω σωστά).


_Cadbury's_  :Worthy: λεγεται και ιδου η κατασκευη της,  :Respekt: 



(αν και μερικοι σαν ροφημα προτιμουν την Le Chocolat  της  Nestlee)

----------


## KLG

> KLG μόνος σου τα φτιάξες? Μπραβο, προκομένο παιδί... !!
>  Εγώ το μονο που ξερω να κάνω καλα ειναι να παιρνω τηλ 801.. κλπ κλπ  ή 210 κλπ κλπ για μια ωραια πιτα του παππου!  
> 
>  Γιαμ!!
> 
>  Ωραία και η μπύρα σου.. Heineken! Meet you there!!!


Eίδες Ε? Καλα αυτό συμβαίνει 1 στις 10, συνήθως πέφτει μακαρονάδα και κανά έτοιμο ψητό στο γκριλ με πατάτες τηγανητές (στο γκριλ και αυτες - μιας και δε γουστάρω τα τηγάνια). Γενικώς πολύ ρυζο-μακαρόνι... Αλλά κάθε Παρασκεύη γιορτάζω τη λήξη της βδομάδας  :Razz: 

kenji> Το φρουτάκι ολοκλήρωσε την προσωμείωση... Παραδόξως είναι πολύ νόστιμα, όχι σαν του παππού μου απο Χιο, αλλά πολύ κοντά στης Αθήνας...

Η προσομείωση ολοκληρώθηκε το βράδυ οπου ανακάλυψα μπαρ που σερβίρει Amstel

manoulamoy+kenji> Καλή η cadbury's αλλά εδώ και κανα μήνα ξέσπασε ένα σκάνδαλο, βρήκαν κάτι μύκητες στο νερό ενός εργοστασίου και αποσύρανε κάμποσες σοκολάτες... κρίμα γιατί είναι πολύ καλή σοκολάτα... (πολύ γλυκιά...) αν και προτιμώ τα παραγωγα της. Κάτι σοκολατοκαικάκια... 

Γενικώς οι Άγγλοι έχουν απίστευτα γλυκά, τα οποία δεν περιλαμβάνουν σοκολάτα. Όπως τα mince? pies που είναι σφολιατένιες πίτες με μουστοκουλορο και άχνη και κανελα...

----------


## kenji

:Worthy:   :Worthy:  manoulamou  :Respekt:   :Respekt:  με σκότωσες γιατί την αγαπούσα. ΠΩ ΠΩ! Θέλω βουτιά στο μπολ τώρα!

KLG η αδερφή μου ήταν 4 χρόνια Αγγλία. Είχα φάει πολύ cadbury's! Εκείνη που μου είχε αρέσει ήταν μια που είχε καραμέλα ρευστή μέσα. Μιαμ μιαμ μιαμ. Επίσης θυμάμαι σαν χθες εκείνη την galaxy του 1,2 kg που είχε φέρει. Μαζί και μια cadbury's του ενός κιλού. Εκείνες ήταν μέρες... :Crying: Πολύ νόστιμα ήταν και κάτι cake διαίτης και καλά με σοκολάτα. Είχε, μου είχε πει η αδερφή μου, και μερέντα cadbury's αλλά με γεύση σοκολάτα, αλλά δε μου έφερε ποτέ γιατί  την σταμάτησαν.  Άλλο κλάμα και αυτό (όπως καταλαβαίνετε είμαι γλυκαντζης)...  :Crying: 

KLG τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια πάντως. Σαν εργένης και εγώ, μπορώ να πω ότι έγραψες με το συγκεκριμένο γεύμα. Επίσης θα σου συμπαρασταθώ και θα προσθέσω: ΟΧΙ άλλο μακαρονο-ριζο-ζυμαρικο-πατατο φαί. Θέλω την κουζίνα της μαμάς!! :ROFL:

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

:Wink:

----------


## Hengeo

Καιρό έχω να κεράσω και εγώ κάτι:





Και μιας και είναι καλοκαίρι, τι καλύτερο για δροσιστικό επιδόρπιο από λίγο...



 :Wink:  

Αυτό το μπολ με την Cadbury's και γρήγορα παρακαλώ!  :Cool:   :Worthy:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΣ ΟΡΕΞΗ*

----------


## babality

> *ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΣ ΟΡΕΞΗ*


Κατοχυρωθηκε :Razz:  . Thanx μαμα :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Tελικα ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχουν επισημες στατιστικες περι του εθισμου στην σοκολατα?
Υπαρχει καποιο ποσοστο που δεν τους αρεσει καθολου?
Παντως εγω οποτεδηποτε μπαινει θεμα με ή χωρις σοκολατα
ποτε δεν αντισταθηκα στον πειρασμο της! :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ΠΧ ΤΩΡΑ:

----------


## babality

:Blink:   :Lips Sealed:   :Yahooooo:   :Worthy:

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

Εγώ πάντως σπάνια τρώω σοκολάτοειδή,γλυκά,παγωτά...
Δεν με συγκινούν καθόλου...


Kάτι τέτοια όμως...


 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## lamesaint

:One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## babality

Δυο γλυκισματα.
Μπουκιες καραμελας (οτι πρεπει για ταινιες)

και το ντελιριο


Καλο απογευμα :Smile:

----------


## micrace

μου πέφτουνε τα σάλια  :Razz:

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

Εξωτικό έδεσμα για γερά στομάχια.  :Censored:  (έμμεση προειδοποίηση περιεχομένου)


*Spoiler:*

----------


## freddy

> Εξωτικό έδεσμα για γερά στομάχια.  
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


 
μπλιαξ....πως σου ηρθε να το βαλεις?

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

Γιατί? Ι bet its delicious  :Clap: 

@Manoulamou  :One thumb up:  άστους δεν ξέρουν τι χάνουν... :Cool:

----------


## manoulamou

> Εξωτικό έδεσμα για γερά στομάχια.


Το οποιον βλεπω να κανει παρεα στο παλιοτερο δικο μου :Wink: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=355
Βλεπετε παρα ειναι εξωτικο για τα νεοελληνικα στομαχια :Embarassed:

----------


## Hengeo

[action=Hengeo]ξερνάει...[/action]

Με πονούσε που με πονούσε λίγο η κοιλιά μου, είδα και αυτά και αποτελειώθηκα...  :Medic:

----------


## Patentman

Ποτε τις ειδες Hengeo γιατι δεν βλεπω καμια, θα επεσε φωτο-κρισια  :Whistle:   :Razz: 

Θα με προστατεψε κανενας καλος αγγελος να μην παθει τιποτις το στομαχακι μου και η κοιλιτσα μου.

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

Είναι κάτω απο spoiler...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Patentman

*Γκουχ* *γκουχ* 
Δεν φορτωνω φωτογραφιες που φιλοξενουνται πλην του site που κανω περιηγηση. Αλλά δεν το σκεφτηκα *γκουχ*

Κοινως τα εκανα σαλατα, το παραδεχομαι, και παλι *γκουχ*.

Thanks  :One thumb up: 

Υπεθεσα οτι επεσε λογοκρισια (εδω που τα λεμε δεν θα ηταν και ασχημη ιδεα  :Razz:  )

----------


## manoulamou

> *Γκουχ* *γκουχ* 
> *Δεν* φορτωνω φωτογραφιες *που φιλοξενουνται πλην του site* που κανω περιηγηση. *γκουχ*
> 
> Υπεθεσα οτι επεσε *λογοκρισια* (εδω που τα λεμε δεν θα ηταν και *ασχημη ιδεα*  )


Τετοια κακιουλα και μαλιστα εις διπλουν *γκουχ* ε δεν ... τρωγεστε ανθρωπε της πατεντας :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΡΩΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΧΟΡΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙ*

----------


## babality

Thanx μαμα. Να σαι καλα. Θα φαω λιγο καρπουζακι να πω την αληθεια.

----------


## manoulamou

*Καλο μηνα, καλες διακοπες, δεν βλεπω να πεινατε πολυ...
Γι αυτο σας παρουσιαζω την καταλληλη τουρτα παγωτο!*

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Καλο μηνα κι απο μενα σε ολους  :One thumb up:  

Ωραια τουρτα. Κολυμπαει στο πιατο  :ROFL:

----------


## Hengeo

manoulamou όντως καλοκαίρι-ζέστη και γερές μασαμπούκες δεν πάνε μαζί, πάντως άπαιχτη η τούρτα σου  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Θα ηθελα να ημουν καπου σαν εδω:

Και να επινα κατι σαν κι αυτα:

Aλλα απο τη μια οι ανα-δουλειες, απ την αλλη:

Μου εφυγε καθε διαθεση για γλεντια και μασαμπουκες...

----------


## manoulamou

Ας ελπισουμε οτι σιγα-σιγα θα αρχισουν να τρωνε κατι σαν κι αυτα:

----------


## teo_L20

Λοιπόν επειδή τρελένομαι για τα γλυκά νά ένα ελαφρύ γλυκο που τρελένομαι να τρωω καθε στιγμή:



Γνωστό και ως Kazan Dibi!

----------


## manoulamou

Θεϊκο πολιτικο γλυκο, βρηκα και τη σχετικη συνταγη :Wink:  

*Spoiler:*




*Καζαν-ντιπι* (ο πατος του καζανιου)
Ειναι γλυκο που θα το δοκιμασετε κυριως στην Θρακη...Ειναι τελειο και ειναι για οσους αγαπουν τα γλυκα με κρεμα.
*Υλικα:*
_κρεμα_: 8 κουπες γαλα
1.5 κουπα ζαχαρη
1 κουπα νισεστε η ριζαλευρο (να δω που θα τα βρω αυτα...)
1/4 κουπας ανθονερο
_καψιμο_: 2 κουταλιες ζαχαρη
*Εκτελεση:*
Βραζουμε τις 7 κουπες γαλα μαζι με τη ζαχαρη (χαμηλη φωτια)
Διαλυουμε το ριζαλευρο μεσα στην μια κουπα κρυο γαλα.
Πολυ καλα! Ουτε ενα σβωλακι.
Το ριχνω στην κατσαρολα, ριχνω και το ανθονερο και αφηνω την κρεμα να δεσει.
Καψιμο: Σε ενα μεγαλο αντικολλητικο τηγανι καιμε τις 2 κουταλιες ζαχαρη και ριχνουμε αλλες δυο μεγαλες κουταλιες απο την κρεμα για να καει.
Αφηνουμε να κρυωσει λιγο η κρεμα του τηγανιου και μεσα εκει ριχνουμε την υπολοιπη απο την κατσαρολα μεχρι πανω πανω στο τηγανι.
Αφου κρυωσει το γλυκο καλα το χωριζουμε σε κομματια και το βγαζουμε απο το τηγανι, αναποδογυριζωντας το (ωστε το 'καμμενο' να ειναι αυτο που φαινεται)

----------


## BlindG

Ωχ παναΐα μου... τέτοια να βλέπω πρωί πρωί να μου ανοίγει η όρεξη!!!!!
 :Worthy: 
Οκνυρία βλέπω....
ΣΕΛΩ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑα  :Crying:   :Crying: 
KAI SHAKIRILKO !!!!!  :Crying:   :Crying: 
KAI ΜΗΛΟΓΑΛΑ !!!!  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

Μερικες εικονες απο Pefkohori Village, 
ελπιζοντας να μην εγινε καρβουνο :Mad:   :Sad:   :Crying:

----------


## BlindG

:Blink: 
 :Shocked: 
 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  
 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 
 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  

YAY(<- προφέρεται "γιέι" στα αγγλικά και ουχί "Υ.Ε.Α." από κάτι καμμένους ψαρωμένους...)  ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΜΑΝOULAMOU !!!!!

EEEEρε τι έχουμε να φάμε σήμεραααααααααααααα!!!!

 :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## babality

Θελω, θελωωω, θελωωωωωωωωωωωω,.....
Ολααααααααααααα.
Καλα χειμωνιατικα ξεκοιλιασματα!!!

----------


## lamesaint

πάρτε κάτι ελαφρύ καλοκαιρινό για τώρα και μέχρι να ρθει ο χειμώνας καλά νάμαστε  :Wink:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Πω πω τι μας κανεις με τις παστες (και καθαρισμενες παρακαλω) σαρδελες.  :Sad:

----------


## lamesaint

> Πω πω τι μας κανεις με τις παστες (και καθαρισμενες παρακαλω) σαρδελες.


αν εννοείς αυτό εδώ


είναι γάβρος ξιδάτος  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Αν δεν εβλεπα τα properties κι εγω για σαρδελες θα το ελεγα
ομως αφου προκειται για γαυρους
τους προτιμω στα καρβουνα :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Οντως, γαυροι ειναι. Χμμ, ακομα καλυτερα  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ESP1982

manoulamou, να είσαι καλά για τη συνταγή του Καζαν-ντιπι  :Very Happy:  

Θα τη δοκιμάσω εντός των ημερών  :Respekt:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΦΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΙΤΙΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΝ ΟΨΕΙ ΦΘΙΝΟΠΩΡΟΥ*







*ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΡΥΩΝΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ 
ΝΑ ΤΡΩΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΑ ΓΛΥΚΑΚΙ
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΛΩΜΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ*

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Ωραια, ωραια. Εγω θα χτυπησω τις μπυρες λογω ωρας...

----------


## BlindG

Πατατούλες τηγανιτές βλέπω και με πιάνουν οι ευαισθησίες μου*σλουρπ*  :Very Happy: 
Καλημερούδια σε όλους  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Καλημερουδια και σε 'σενα τυφλε.

Η ωρα σηκωνει αυτο (μαζι με το φοντο...):

----------


## BlindG

Αυτό βασικά το σηκώνει οποιαδήποτε ώρα  :Thumbs up:

----------


## manoulamou

Ολα καλα και πολυ επικαιρη η φραπεδια λογω ΔΕΘ :Wink:  ...
Αλλα το ειδυλλιακο φοντο, 
που μας θυμιζει διακοπες, τι το θελατε? :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Tasos21

Καλησπέρα παίδες κι από μένα.

Είμαι ο Τάσος και είμαι καλα :-)

----------


## golity

> Καλησπέρα παίδες κι από μένα.
> 
> Είμαι ο Τάσος και είμαι καλα :-)


Είσαι σίγουρος;  :Razz:  

Καλώς ήλθες στο φόρουμ  :Welcome:

----------


## manoulamou

> Καλησπέρα παίδες κι από μένα.
> 
> Είμαι ο Τάσος και είμαι καλα :-)


Σιγουρα εισαι καλα, ασε μερικους να λενε. 
Μονο προσεχε μην ... στομαχιασεις βλεποντας ολα οσα εχουμε εδω... :Razz: 
Αρχισε τη μερα σου με ενα καλο πρωινό





Εννοειται οτι το περιβαλλον ειναι θεμα επιλογης :Whistle:

----------


## taverniaris

εχω και φρεσκα ψαρια :Clap:   :Clap:  
(σπανια οταν πιανονται στα αγκιστρια μου :Sorry:  )

----------


## chica_loca

Αντε σας κανω εγω το τραπεζι σημερα  :Wink:  !!

Καλες γευστικες απολαυσεις(μασαμπουκιασματα) και Καλα να περασετε ότι και αν κανετε  :One thumb up:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Thank you chica. I'll grab both of them!!!

----------


## Hengeo

Ευχαριστώ για τις νοστιμιές αλλά να χαρείτε όχι άλλα διακοπικά τοπία! Διακοπές τέλος απο τέλη Αυγούστου και εξεταστική σερί μέχρι μέσα Οκτώβρη  :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

> Ευχαριστώ για τις νοστιμιές αλλά να χαρείτε όχι άλλα διακοπικά τοπία! Διακοπές τέλος απο τέλη Αυγούστου και εξεταστική σερί μέχρι μέσα Οκτώβρη


Τα διακοπικα τοπια για μενα, ειναι σαν το τοπικ(φατε ματια ψαρια :Crying: ).Ουτε μια μερα διακοπες φετος!
Για ενα πεζακι παραπονιαρικο που του αρεσουν τα σακιρομιλκομακαρονια:
(sorry για το φαουλ :Wink: μεγεθος πριν): THX *taverniaris* και *chica loca*  :One thumb up:

----------


## babality

Μμμ ωραια πραματα εχουν σερβιριστει. Ευχαριστω του μαγειρες του νηματος που το κρατανε ζωντανο μεχρι να επιστρεψω οπως πρεπει.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BlindG

manoulamou, μ'έπεισες!!!!

ΘΑ ΦΑΩ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ  :Yahooooo: 

Αναρωτιώμουν αν έπρεπε να κάνω δίαιτα....  :Thinking:  ΣΤΑΔΙΑΛΑ η δίαιτα!!!  :Yahooooo: 

*ZHTΩ ΤΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ !!!!*  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo: 

Υ.γ. πολύ ωραίο και το πυλαφάκι chica!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## chica_loca

> Αναρωτιώμουν αν έπρεπε να κάνω δίαιτα....  ΣΤΑΔΙΑΛΑ η δίαιτα!!! 
> 
> *ZHTΩ ΤΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ !!!!*


Μια ζωη διαιτα κανεις βρε  :Laughing:  !

----------


## AddictedToChaos



----------


## manoulamou

> manoulamou, μ'έπεισες!!!! ΘΑ ΦΑΩ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 
> 
> Αναρωτιώμουν αν έπρεπε να κάνω δίαιτα....  ΣΤΑΔΙΑΛΑ η δίαιτα!!! *ZHTΩ ΤΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ !!!!*  Υ.γ. πολύ ωραίο και το πυλαφάκι chica!


Αν ηξερα τι Γολγοθα θα ανεβαινα, για να "ανεβασω" αυτες τις μακαροναδες
θα προτιμουσα τις φωτογραφιες του επιτιμου :Embarassed:  :Sad:  :Mad: ....
Αλλα χαλαλι σου Αντρικο, ασε που αμα δεν την πατησεις δεν μαθαινεις :Laughing:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chica_loca

> *Αν ηξερα τι Γολγοθα θα ανεβαινα, για να "ανεβασω" αυτες τις μακαροναδες*
> θα προτιμουσα τις φωτογραφιες του επιτιμου....
> Αλλα χαλαλι σου Αντρικο, ασε που αμα δεν την πατησεις δεν μαθαινεις


Σου ριχνω μερικα warn manoulamou  :Razz:  ,γιατι σαν πολύ φορα δεν πηραμε εδώ μεσα  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Κατσε καλλλλα τρελλλοκοριτσο 
γιατι απο αορατο,  θα σε κανω αστακομακαροναδα :Razz:  
να μην πω *χαοτικη* πιτσα στα καρβουνα...
 :Respekt:   :Worthy:

----------


## BlindG

Σ....σας έχασα  :What..?: 


Καλά, άντε, πάλι Μακαρόνια θα φτιάξω σήμερα  :Razz:

----------


## ESP1982

> Καλά, άντε, πάλι Μακαρόνια θα φτιάξω σήμερα


Μακαρόνια ΠΑΝΤΑ με παρμεζάνα... Είναι σκέτη ηδονή... πωπωπωπωπωπωπωπωπωπωπωπωπω 

Με έψησες... Πάω να κάνω και εγώ μία απίστευτη μακαρονάδα με μία σάτσα με τόνο και να ρίξω από πάνω παρμεζάνα.. (δεν υπάρχει κανένα smiley που να δίχνει ηδονή ρε γμτ.. :Razz:  Αυτό κάνει; :Whip:  Είναι βέβαια λίγο kinky αλλά τι να κάνουμε;  :Laughing: )

----------


## BlindG

Χωρίς να διαφωνήσω, και η *σκληρή* μυζήθρα πάει με τα Μακαρόνια :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

*ESP1982* σωστος :One thumb up:  , αλλα με πραγματικη παρμεζανα!!! 
Κι επειδη μας αρεσουν τα ψωνια ξερετε ποσο παει?
*BlindG* πολυ σκληρη η καλογερικη  :Embarassed:  η μυζηθρα ηθελα να πω...
Εγω παντως την προτιμω με (4) τυρια ή με τη σπεσιαλ κοκκινη με μανιταρια σαλτσα μου :Smile:

----------


## babality

> Αν ηξερα τι Γολγοθα θα ανεβαινα, για να "ανεβασω" αυτες τις μακαροναδες


Χαχαχα α ρε κακομοιρη μαμα πηγες να μας ταισεις και σκασανε οι 0υ$τιδες και σου φαγανε τα μακαρονια και πηρανε τη θεση τους :ROFL: ...
Παρ'ολα αυτα και κανα κοψιδι δεν θα κανε κακο. Αλλα ευκαιρεια θα χουμε σε μερικες μερες αρκει να ρθουν ολοι. Ε μαμα? :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

σβαιν σνελ γιαβολ μον τζενεραλ!
Ου γαρ ερχεται μονον το ... κοψιδι :Razz:

----------


## ESP1982

> *ESP1982* σωστος , αλλα με πραγματικη παρμεζανα!!! 
> Κι επειδη μας αρεσουν τα ψωνια ξερετε ποσο παει?


Καμία 20άρα/κιλό πάει μία αρκετά καλή. Βέβαια προτιμώ να τα δώσω εκεί από καμμία pizza hut. Ένα καλό φαγητό, είναι ό,τι καλύτερο. :Smile:  (+ το ότι ανεβάζει τις "ορεξούλες" :Razz:  )

----------


## babality

> σβαιν σνελ γιαβολ μον τζενεραλ!
> Ου γαρ ερχεται μονον το ... κοψιδι


Thanx μαμα. Προς το παρων. Ετοιμασου σε μερικες μερες :Twisted Evil:  :Razz: 




> Ένα καλό φαγητό, είναι ό,τι καλύτερο. (+ το ότι ανεβάζει τις "ορεξούλες" )


Μαγος εισαι? :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

* Mερικα ετοιμα φαγητακια για ελαφρυ μεσημεριανο:*

----------


## babality

θενξ μαμα οτι πρεπει γι'αυτο που θα επακολουθησει :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BlindG

:Worthy: 
Και αρχίζει η δίαιτα τώρα  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Αντι να κανετε διαιτες αναμεσα στα T-bones και τα Μασαμπουκιασματα, 
γιατι δεν καθιερωνετε την υγιεινη διατροφη τις καθημερινες, 
ωστε να μπορειτε να παρεκτρεπεστε μονο σε εξαιρετικες περιπτωσεις?  :Drunk:  
Καλα ενταξει   :Scared:   :Vava:   σαν manoulasas οφειλω να σας κανωποτε-ποτε κανα μαθημα  :Innocent: 

Edit: [ Οριστε λοιπον 3 διαφορετικες μακαροναδες: ]

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

Λίγο χαβιάρι για την high society του forum

----------


## manoulamou

> Λίγο χαβιάρι για την high society του forum


Ποιος παρεθεσε ολον αυτον τον μπουφε?
Γιατι αν δεν προκειται για ... αυγοταραχο Μεσολογγιου (νοστιμοτατο και φτηνο :Worthy: )

τοτε  _μονο καμμια russian mafia_ ειναι (κατι για siberia λεει :Thinking: )  :Gun:   :Viking:

----------


## BlindG

manoulamou.... Δίαιτα ΤΕΛΟΣ  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΣ*

----------


## BlindG

mamamamamamaααααααααασαααααααααααααωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!  !!!!

 :Yahooooo: 

Έρε mamamamamanoulamou!!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## babality

Φλερτ με τριγλυκεριδια και χοληστερινη :Razz:  .Πω πω μαμα θα μας καταστρεψεις :Yahooooo:

----------


## Hengeo

Νομίζω πως η manoulamou διεκδικεί επάξια τον τίτλο του Μαμαλάκη ( :Respekt: ) του aDSLgr.com  :Worthy:

----------


## hal9000

Τηγανιτά αυγά πασπαλισμένα με άχνη ζάχαρη, παστουρμάς με ωμά κρεμμύδια, σάντουιτς με ρέγγα και μουστάρδα. Για χώνεψη χαλβάς φαρσάλων καλυμμένος με μαύρο χαβιάρι. bon apetite...
 :ROFL:

----------


## golity

> Τηγανιτά αυγά πασπαλισμένα με άχνη ζάχαρη, παστουρμάς με ωμά κρεμμύδια, σάντουιτς με ρέγγα και μουστάρδα. Για χώνεψη χαλβάς φαρσάλων καλυμμένος με μαύρο χαβιάρι. bon apetite...


Κανένα smilie να ξερνάει δεν υπάρχει;  :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Κανένα smilie να ξερνάει δεν υπάρχει;


  :Whistle:  



*Spoiler:*




 


 :Razz:

----------


## golity

> *Spoiler:*



*Spoiler:*




			Ευχαριστώ  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

*Κι επειδη αρρωστησε το στομαχακι μας*
Κατι ελαφρυ για να το συμμαζεψουμε:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Τωρα θα το χρειαστω εγω το smilie   :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Χάθηκε το ρυζάκι στη σουπίτσα?  :Sorry: 
Αλλά την τρώμε και έτσι  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Ειδικα για μερικους ταυρος ή μηπως ειναι βισωνας στα καρβουνα

----------


## babality

Η μαμα μου ποσταρε αφισα με Emperor. Τα βλεπετε γιωταδες? :Razz:  
Εμ βεβαια, μαμα μου ειναι τι περιμενατε? :Razz:  
Μαμα στην επομενη Emperor θα παμε μαζι και θα σε βαλω διπλα στη σκηνη VIP. Και μετα για σουβλακια :Clap:

----------


## CANNIBAL

@ babality : Έτσι μπράβο,νάτος ο σωστός ο γιός!!
Κι εγώ πήγα τη μάνα μου προχτές σ΄ένα ροκάδικο κι έφριξε!!!χαχαχαχαχα!! :ROFL:  

RECIPE FROM HELL: :Twisted Evil:   :One thumb up:  

Καλαμαράκια κονσέρβα γαρνιρισμένα με κομματιασμένα σοκολατάκια ION με φουντούκι,
κουκουναρόσπορους (μαζί με το κουκουνάρι), οδοντόκρεμα,ξύδι,κέικ βανίλια σε τρίμματα,
κρουτόν μουσκεμένα σε μουρουνέλαιο,σώς (S.o.S) αγγινάρα-κιμά-ακτινίδ :Blink:  ι,ανακατέυουμε σε σιγανή φωτίτσα,μέχει να πάρει μορφή πηγμένου τσιμέντου..για χρώμα φεν ξέρω,ότι κάτσει,άν κυμαίνεται ανάμεσα σε πράσινο και ώχρα είναι jet! :Shocked:  
Σερβίρουμε σε φορμάκια κάλτσας πετρωμένης από την απλυσιά (για να στέκεται μόνη της) πασπαλισμένα με σάλτσα σόγιας (να βάλουμε και τίποτα healthy μπάς και ζήσει αυτός που θα το φάει!!) :Eek:   :Stunned:  

Όσοι ξενερώσατε-αηδιάσατε-ξεράσατε έπρεπε να το έχετε καταλάβει..
ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΚΟΝΣΕΡΒΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ!!!

 :ROFL:

----------


## babality

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  σωστος ο Κανιβαλος.
Οποτε εχουμε και λεμε...

Μπλιαξ


Μμμμμμ

----------


## CANNIBAL

Οπότε το πρώτο πιάτο μένει για μένα!!Σούπερ!!!

...τι μπλιάξ ρε?!δεν ξέρετε να τρώτε!!!...Τα καλύτερα πετάτε!!!!

 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## CANNIBAL

...Μη μου πείς οτι έκατσες και τα έβγαλες φωτογραφία!!! :Worthy:  

                                      RESPECT!!!!

..αλλά και μόνο που τα έχεις σε photo,respect έτσι κι αλλιώς!!

----------


## manoulamou

Μηπως πρεπει να επεμβει καποιο mod? Γιατι το παρον τοπικ απο Μασαμπουκα
τεινει να εξελιχθει σε κανιβαλοshitμπουκα :Razz:  
Σχετικες φωτο που μεταφερθηκαν στο σωστο σημειο...

*KAI ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΨΗΤΟ...*

----------


## CANNIBAL

Φοβερό!!θα προτιμήσω το πρωτεϊνούχο
..η τούρτα δέν ήταν και τόσο πειστική  ..άσε που δέν είχε και σκουλίκια!!

Πραγματικά σ' ευχαριστώ!! :One thumb up:

----------


## BlindG

Mακαρονάκια δεν βλέπω και ανυσηχώ  :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΕΕΕΕΕ Φ Τ Α Σ ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## BlindG

:Shocked: 
ΒΟΥΤΑΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo: 
Να'σαι καλάάάάάά manoulamou!!!!!  :Yahooooo:

----------


## babality

To 2o πιατακι με τα τεμαχισμενα μπριζολακια και η χωρατικη κατοχυρωθηκαν.
Thanx μαμα :Respekt: 
Ελα να σε κερασω εγω το γκαιφε τωρα :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Υιε μου Υιε μου a million of thx :Smile:  
Τη δροσια του ναχουν .... τα κομματια που παιζεις...
Παλι με τον υιον μου θα εισαστε στη συναυλια? :Wink:

----------


## babality

Nα σαι καλα mom. Το εισητηριο ειναι εδω διπλα στο ντουλαπακι μου. Ε ρε τι εχει να γινει :Clap:   :Clap:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## paketwmenh

Φεύγει το bro πάει στα ξένα και μας αφήνει στη χαβούζα.....μπουαααααααα  :Crying:

----------


## gallahant

Μανιταρια ...σε ολες τις στασεις :Razz:     Οπως και αν ειναι οτι και αν ειναι , μανιταρια να ειναι και τρωω ενα φορτηγο απο δαυτα!

----------


## manoulamou

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/1/low/magazine/4692359.stm
Περαστε στο τραπεζι παρακαλω! :Smile:

----------


## cookie

Χμμμ μπορώ να ζητήσω κάτι σε γλυκό σοκολάτα?!?!?

----------


## manoulamou

Δ Ι Α Λ ΕΕΕΕ Ξ ΤΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!

----------


## golity

Γιατί μου το κάνεις αυτό manoulamou;  :Stunned:

----------


## cookie

Γιατίιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι?!? ποπο τα θελωωω όλα!!! :Crying:

----------


## harris

Είστε όλοι ένα τσούρμο κοιλιόδουλοι._


*Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια...*

 :ROFL:  

 :Razz:

----------


## cookie

> Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια - Όχι, δεν μου τρέχουνε τα σάλια...[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]


όχι καλέεε...μην το πεις πουθενά!!! πάντως και κάτι πίτες και γύροι παραπάνω κάτι μου κάνανε....πωπωπωπω!!! γμτ πεινάω πάλι!!!! :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Εμεις στο *Μαρουσι*  :Wink:   εχουμε δυο παροiμιες:
(1) Φατε ματια ψαρια και κοιλια περιδρομο
(2) Η φτωχεια θελει καλοπεραση :ROFL:  
Διαλεγετε και παιρνετε ... φαγητα και γλυκα !!!

----------


## gallahant

Ευχαριστω για τα πιατα Μανουλαμου! 

Τωρα που τα ειδα θα παω να τηγανισω καμια δεκαρια! Ναι ειναι 5 παρα το πρωι! :Razz:

----------


## theopan

> Νομίζω οτι ο Θανάσης είναι σταθερή αξία... αρκεί να μην μάθω ποτέ με τι πρώτες ύλες φτιάχνει το κεμπάπ...


Κατεψυγμενο μοσχαρισιο κιμα σε μπαλες που εισαγεται κατευθειαν απο Αργεντινη απο ο,τι μου ειχαν πει παλια.

----------


## manoulamou

Λετε να ειναι απο τα μοσχαρια του γνωστου Μπαλοπουλου? :Wink: 
Εδω πως πρπ κανουμε γεμιστα ραβιολια με κιμα απο σχετικο site...
καθως και ετοιμα ριγκατονι και μπιφτεκακια

----------


## BlindG

ΩΡΕ MANOULAMOU  :Shocked: 

Ξεχάστε τις δίαιτες και πιάστε τις ΣΟΚΟΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΛΑΛΑΛΑΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΤΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΣΣΣΣ  ΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ (και κανένα Shakirilko δεν βλάπτει  :Thumbs up:  )

----------


## Hengeo

[action=Hengeo]δεν έχει φάει ακόμα και του τρέχουν τα σάλια...[/action]

----------


## babality

Πειναωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## CANNIBAL

ΤΟ ΚΑΛΎΤΕΡΟ : νιανιά σε ενέσιμη μορφή :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Βρε *κανιβαλακι* τεχνολογικες αποριες δεν εχεις, μονο εντερο-α-η-δ-ε-ιαστικες?
Ωραια εμεις θα φτιαχνουμε φαγητα κι εσυ θα τα καταναλωνεις 
σε οποια μορφη και με οποια εμετογαρνιτουρα θελεις...ΟΚ? :Whistle: BON APETIT

----------


## babality

Θα προτιμησω σε 1η φαση τα 4 "μπινελικακια" στο τελος γιατι εχω πιει κατι ξυδια και το στομα μου εχει γινει παπουτσι. Τα γλυκακια ειναι οτι πρεπει. Thanx μαμαααα :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

Ωχ! ΦΑΙ!  :Blink: 

*AAAAΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ!!!!*

*TAKE NO PRISONEEEEEEEERSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!*

 :2Guns:   :Shoot:   :Shoot:   :Rifle:   :Gun:   :Jedi:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:

----------


## chica_loca

Σημερα ,εφαγα φασολαδα της ΜΑΜΑΣ  :One thumb up: !!!

Μιαμ μιαμ ..σαν το σπιτικο φαγητο δεν θα βρεις πουθενα αλλου  :Clap: !!

----------


## manoulamou

> Σημερα ,εφαγα φασολαδα της ΜΑΜΑΣ !!!
> 
> Μιαμ μιαμ ..σαν το σπιτικο φαγητο δεν θα βρεις πουθενα αλλου !!


Σου την εστειλα και δεν το θυμαμαι? :Wink: Ουτε συνεννοημενες οι 2 manoules :Smile:

----------


## chica_loca

> Σου την εστειλα και δεν το θυμαμαι?Ουτε συνεννοημενες οι 2 manoules


 Δευτερα  είναι και ολες οι γλυκες μανουλες , ΦΑΣΟΛΑΔΑ φτιαχνουν  :Wink: ! 

Μαμαμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμου :Clap: !!!

----------


## ^LiO^

Τίποτα σε μαλάκιο παίζει; Κανα χταπόδι θα είναι πολύ καλο..  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Οι επιθυμιες σας   προσταγες μας

----------


## cookie

Πωπω...μιλάμε αυτές οι φωτος με τα φαγητά είναι όλα τα λεφτά....Αχχχ ...πεινάω πάλι!!!!


Τίποτα σε φρούτα έχουμε?!?Φρουτοσαλάτα πχ?!? :Smile:

----------


## harris

Θέλεις κάτι μοντέρνο


Ή κάτι πιο κλασσικό;


 :Razz:

----------


## cookie

με κάλυψες και με τα δύο..ευχαριστώ!

----------


## manoulamou

Τι λετε: 
κανουμε μια τοπικη μινι 26β Συναντηση των Βορειων ...
Προαστειων σε καποιο φαγαδικο του Αμαρουσιου??? :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Τι λετε: 
> κανουμε μια τοπικη μινι 26β Συναντηση των Βορειων ...
> Προαστειων σε καποιο φαγαδικο του Αμαρουσιου???


Ας κανονίσετε οι παλιοί, και θα ακολουθήσουμε  :Wink:

----------


## gallahant

Χεχε, δεστε τι σελιδα βρηκα! Φορουμ με Κυπριακες συνταγες, ολε  :Respekt: 

Μανουλα μου, γραψτα κατω να μου φτιαξεις κανα πιατο για τη συναντηση :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Sovarepsou gallahant
αμα μου εγκρινουν το καινουργιο μου avatar, που ξερεις
σου κανω κι αυτο: Κολοκάσι καπαμάς (Μηλιάς Μεσαορίας) :Razz:

----------


## cookie

χμμ τι είναι αυτο?!?

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Τα animated avatars ειναι κουραστικα και απο προσανατολιστικα, απαγορευονται στο forum, ασε που κινδυνευουμε 
να γινουμε επιληπτικοι(κατα wan). Στο forum με την τσυμπριακην μαγερικην υπαρχει το ως ανω τερατουργημα  :Chair:   :Wall: 
 Εεεεχμ οσο μπορω να αποκτησω τετοιο avatar, αλλο τοσο θα εκτελεσω και τις συνταγες  :Cool: 


Καντε ορεξη λοιπον :Whistle:

----------


## babality

Φτουυυυ ηθελα να σχολιασω το avatar του τυπου(ρε τον καφρο βαζει συνταγες με avatar καφροSlipknot) αλλα με προλαβε η μαμα. Εμ...κατα μανα κατα κυρη, κατα γιο... :Smile:

----------


## gallahant

Λολ. Οντως ειναι ελεεινος ο τυπος :Razz:

----------


## freddy

καλημερουδια, μολις τσακισα ενα απιστευτο πεινιρλι....

----------


## babality

Ακου δω η αλλη πρωι πρωι πεινιρλι, Φτου φτου να μη ματιασω στομαχακι :Smile:

----------


## cookie

εγώ τσάκισα για πρωινό μια πίτσα ατομική και μια σοκολατα derby...

----------


## freddy

πωπω πιτσες φοβερες Θειος Φανης, μιλαμε απιστευτες, αξεχαστες ....

----------


## babality

Ελατε παιδια μου ελατε...
Μια για τη συμπαθεστατη cookie...

και μια για τη μικρη...


Μαμααααα που εισαι μου αφησες να τις ταισω μονος μου? Βοηθεια μαμαααα :Razz:

----------


## freddy

θενκθ...

----------


## cookie

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## BlindG

Ρε #@$*(@ την καφρίλα σου, ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΑΛΕΣ ΡΕ ???  :Whip:   :2Guns:   :Whip:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:

----------


## harris

> Ρε #@$*(@ την καφρίλα σου, ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΑΛΕΣ ΡΕ ???


Kαλά ντε! Άμα είναι να χυθεί αίμα για μια μακαρονάδα!!! Ορίστε...

Πάρε μια carbonara, και με λίγο σκορδόψωμο είναι ότι πρέπει  :Whistle:  :Clap:

----------


## cookie

ιιιιιιι θεεε μου!!! τι μακαρονάδα είναι αυτή...τύφλα να έχει η δικιά μου που έφτιαξα χτες...

----------


## freddy

τυφλε εχεις φαει παστιτσαδο εξ Κερκυρας? φαε και θα με θυμηθεις...(εχει μακαρονια..)

----------


## Hengeo

[action=Hengeo]μόλις έφαγε ένα μπολ παγωτό cream & cookies  :Whistle: [/action]

----------


## freddy

πωπω εφαγα ενα γαλακτομπουρεκο..

----------


## manoulamou

ΓΑΛΑΚΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΡΕΚΟ?και πεϊνιρλι?και πίτσα?

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

Κόψτε τα τζάνκ θα σας χαλάσουν. :Whistle: 

Tσιμπήστε κάτι υγιεινό απο εδώ.

----------


## cookie

> [action=Hengeo]μόλις έφαγε ένα μπολ παγωτό cream & cookies [/action]



εμένα με ρώτησες για να φας το σόι μου ε?!??! το καλύτερο cream & cookies είναι από τα haagen dagz ή κάπως έτσι...

----------


## manoulamou

*αν θεωρηθει διαφημιση σβειστε το*

----------


## blend

> *αν θεωρηθει διαφημιση σβειστε το*




Off Topic


δεν είναι διαφήμηση, προβοκάτσια είναι!



 :Cool:

----------


## manoulamou

dig in  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Edit: [ TOTE AYTO TI EINAI??? ]

----------


## blend

> dig in Edit: [ TOTE AYTO TI EINAI??? ]


Αυτοκτονία!  :Razz:

----------


## cookie

no comment είναι...

----------


## golity

> Αυτοκτονία!


Να συμπληρώσω...

κόλαση και παράδεισος μαζί  :Worthy:

----------


## cookie

σωστός ο golity....

ήταν η ζωή μου κόλαση και την έκανες απόλαυση...(άσχετο)

----------


## Hengeo

> εμένα με ρώτησες για να φας το σόι μου ε?!??! το καλύτερο cream & cookies είναι από τα haagen dagz ή κάπως έτσι...


Χαχαχαχαχαχ σορυ δεν το σκέφτηκα!  :Razz:  Και έφαγα άλλο ένα μπολ σήμερα  :Twisted Evil:  

Όντως το Haagen dazs είναι κορυφή.. αλλά και αυτά που στέλνει η manoulamou..  :Whistle:

----------


## BlindG

Τι λέτε ρε παιδια?
Σιγά το πράμα!!!!
Σουφλε σοκολάτας απ'τ...  :Blink: 

[action=BlindG]πάει στο thread της συνάντησης[/action]

----------


## cookie

> Χαχαχαχαχαχ σορυ δεν το σκέφτηκα!  Και έφαγα άλλο ένα μπολ σήμερα




ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ και το λες έτσι?!?!? :Sad:

----------


## manoulamou

Εχεις και πολυ μεγαλο σόι πρεπει να προσεχουμε :Razz:

----------


## cookie

εμμμ ναι λιγάκι...καλό είναι να προσέχετε...

----------


## babality

> Σουφλε σοκολάτας απ'τ... 
> 
> ** BlindG πάει στο thread της συνάντησης*


 :Blink:  :Blink:  Kατσε ρε μαστορα θες να μας πεις οτι το ΖΤΟ εχει Σουφλε σοκ..... :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:

----------


## cookie

έχει ή δεν έχει?!?με την απορία θα μείνω...

----------


## babality

Αφου λεει κι εξαφανιζεται το κτηνος και μας αφηνει ετσι. Επισης μπορει να μην το ειδε. Ξερεις ειναι γκαβαξ :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Ρε 'σεις, εγώ απλώς θυμήθηκα το Ρακάδικο που έχει ένα ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ σουφλέ σοκολάτας, που το σερβίρει μαζί με 2 έξτρα κουπάκια που το ένα έχει κρέμα γάλακτος και το άλλο λιωμένη σοκολατίτσα σιρόπι. Όποιος δεν το έχει φάει αυτό το πράμα, δεν ξέρει για τι πραγμα μιλάω  :Thumbs up:

----------


## freddy

> Ρε 'σεις, εγώ απλώς θυμήθηκα το Ρακάδικο που έχει ένα ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ σουφλέ σοκολάτας, που το σερβίρει μαζί με 2 έξτρα κουπάκια που το ένα έχει κρέμα γάλακτος και το άλλο λιωμένη σοκολατίτσα σιρόπι. Όποιος δεν το έχει φάει αυτό το πράμα, δεν ξέρει για τι πραγμα μιλάω



απο το Περα εχεις φαει ? για φαε και μετα μου λες για το ρακαδικο....

----------


## babality

ετσι :Razz:

----------


## cookie

κέικ σοκολάτας με παγωτό βανίλια και σιρόπι σοκολάτας από πανω...ααααα!!!!!

----------


## manoulamou

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1277
http://eatingoutingreece.blogspot.co...blog-post.html
.... :Thinking:

----------


## cookie

χαχα καλόοοοοοοοο

----------


## Hengeo

[action=Hengeo]μόλις έφαγε άλλο ένα μπολ παγωτό cookies  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: [/action]

----------


## cookie

:Sad:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

Μην κλαις μπισκοτακι μου :Smile:  
 θα του στειλω τον κακο πρωθυπουργο του ΠαραΠεντε
 :Wink:   :ROFL:

----------


## cookie

ευχαριστώ manoulamou...μόνο εσύ με προσέχεις εδω μέσα...

----------


## golity

Μα που τα έβαλα τα μπισκότα, που τα έβαλα...

α τα βρήκα!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## cookie

........    :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

Για να μεινει και κανα μπισκοτακι ζωντανο :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ manoulamou!  :Smile:  Θα πάρω ευχαρίστως δύο από τα σαραγλάκια, να σταματήσει να κλαίει και μία ψυχή!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## babality

> ευχαριστώ manoulamou...μόνο εσύ με προσέχεις εδω μέσα...


 :Evil:  Φερε την Ντερμπι πισω αφου δε σε προσεχει κανενας αλλος :Evil:   :Embarassed:

----------


## manoulamou

Τωρα βεβαια ειναι λιγο ακυρο για οσους συμμετειχαν στο ΖΤΟ
αλλα επειδη καιρο ειχα να σας ταϊσω, ας φανε τουλαχιστον οι υπολοιποι.
*ΚΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ*

----------


## BlindG

KaΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΚΥΡΑ !!!
ΟΛΑ ΕΥΠΡΟΣΔΕΚΤΑ !!!
ΜΑΜ !!!!!
ΜΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΜ !!!!!

----------


## aria

Αμάν βρε παιδιά!!!  Τι γίνεται εδώ μέσα;;;  Βρήκα κι εγώ την ώρα να επισκεφθώ τον μπουφέ...  Το μάτι θέλει κολλύριο από το γούρλωμα, επίσης επικρατεί μία σιελόρροια και επίσης νομίζω ότι μυρίζω όλα αυτά που βλέπω, θυμήθηκα την εποχή που ήμουν έγκυος!!!  :Razz:  

Θυμήθηκα και την πατρίδα την τιμημένη μεζεδομάνα Θεσσαλονίκη που 'χω να πάω κανα μήνα... Πρωινό μπουγάτσα με κρέμα και δύο κακάο, μεσημεριανό ποικιλία χοληστερο-τριγλικεριδιονούχων κρεατικών στη λαδόκολλα με γεμιστή πατάτα φούρνου, ποικιλία αλοιφών, μπουγιουρντί και καλό χύμα κρασάκι και το βράδυ τσιπουροκατάσταση με αλμυρούς μεζέδες και καλό ολόφρεσκο ψαράκι τηγανιτό ή σχάρας ή φουρνιστό (βλ. σαρδέλα παντρεμένη κλπ.)...
και δίαιτα . . . από Δευτέρα!

Ε ρε γλέντια...

 :Rock On:

----------


## manoulamou

Θεσσαλονικη.... :Thinking:  Μπουγατσα... :Whistle:  
Για μπες κι εδω να ριξεις μια κλεφτη ματια :Wink:  ...

----------


## avekr

manoulamou όλες οι φωτο που στέλνεις είναι από τα χεράκια σου;  :Shocked:  
Αν είναι έτσι θα με υιοθετήσεις;
Είμαι καλό παιδί και τρώω όλο το φαί μου.  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Σκεπασε μανα σκεπασε  :Whistle:  γαλανοματα κορη :Whistle:  

καθως εσκεπασες κι εμας :Whistle:  και τ αλλα τα παιδια σου :Whistle:  

Μανα ειναι μονο μια...στο forum :Smile: 

Ειστε ολοι σας παιδια μου, αλλα ν αφηνετε και λιγο φαγητακι
για τους επομενους, να μην τα τρωτε ολα... :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Manoulamou μπορώ να κεράσω κάτι κι εγώ που έφτιαξα με τα χεράκια μου???

 :Wink:

----------


## babality

Ε βγαλτο μια φωτο και φερε τιποτα να φαμε :d

----------


## manoulamou

Ελπιζω να μην επιασε το φαγητο στην κατσαρολα :ROFL:  
Στην αναγκη στελνουμε τον τυφλουλη για επιτοπια φωτογραφηση :Whistle:  μην αγχεσαι...
Προς το παρον το στρωσαμε εμεις και περιμενουμε:

----------


## aria

Ας σας γλυκάνω λοιπόν μετά από τοοοοοοοοοοσο φαγοπότι και ν' αρχίσουμε να μπαίνουμε και στο κλίμα των προσεχών εορτών που είναι οι αγαπημένες μου...!  

Τα συγκεκριμένα είναι φυσικά τα περσινά, φέτος θα τα αρχίσω κατά τις 15 Δεκεμβρίου και θα στείλω νέο υλικό  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

AMAAAAN  :Clapping:  
Παιδες ετοιμαστειτε για διαιτες
 προβλεπεται καταιγιδα εν οψει Εορτων...
*aria*  το καλο πραμα αργει να γινει :Worthy: 


Edit: [ *manoulamou τρεχει στο ψυγειο για σοκολατα* :Razz:   ]

----------


## BlindG

:Shocked: 
ΘΕΛΩ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΓΑΡΓΑΛΩ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΜΟΥ !!!  :Very angry:

----------


## No-Name

Πεινάω...μετά τα χθεσινά ξενύχτια έχω ένα στομάχι να χτυπιέται και δεν ξέρω τι να μαγειρέψω  :Crying:  

manoulamou που είσαι???? :Smile:

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

Μου άνοιξε η όρεξη

----------


## golity

> Μου άνοιξε η όρεξη


Ευχαριστώ, μόλις μου κόπηκε η όρεξη  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Γιατι καλεεε?

----------


## golity

> Γιατι καλεεε?


Έχω μπει σε πρόγραμμα (πριν από 1 βδομάδα), με καταληκτική ημερομηνία 31/12...

και μιας και είμαι σε καλό δρόμο, θέλω και κίνητρα  :Smile:

----------


## harris

Ααααχχχχχ..... Νυστικούς μας άφησε η manoulamas σήμερα...  :Crying:  

Να 'ναι καλά η άλλη mama κοντά στο γραφείο... δεν θα λιμοκτονήσουμε σήμερα  :ROFL:   :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΚΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ!!!*

----------


## babality

Μαμα το 1ο πιατο με τις καννελες διπλα τι ειναι?

----------


## BlindG

Για συμιγδαλένιο χαλβά το κόβω....  :Whistling: 

Θέλουμε smilies που να τους τρέχουν τα σάλια  :Razz: 

Ευχαριστούμε manoulamou  :Worthy:

----------


## babality

το σκεφτηκα κι εγω αλλα δε μου κανει και πολυ το χρωμα γι αυτο ζητησα γνωμη της ειδικης :Smile:

----------


## chica_loca

…ωραιος ο χαλβας δεν λεω. 

  Απορω όμως γιατι δεν βαζετε μεσα (ξεφλουδισμενα) αμυγδαλα ??? Δεν ξερετε τι χανετε (φατσουλα που της τρεχουν τα σαλια)  :Wink:  …

----------


## BlindG

Και'γω μέσα για (ΣΤΑΑΑΑΑΣΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ!!! ΠΟΥ ΠΑΣ!!!!??? ΜΥΓΔΑΑΑΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!) αμυγδαλάκια  :Very Happy: 

Είναι κλάσεις ανώτερα, ΕΙΔΙΚΑ οταν είναι ΦΡΕΣΚΑ και ΠΟΤΕ καβουρδισμένα. Τσαγαλάκια δηλαδή  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

....Εγώ τώρα... ΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ έχω να συμφωνώ με την αρχηγό του Κινήματος???  :Scared:

----------


## babality

> Τσαγαλάκια δηλαδή


Οξω σκατοβλαχε :Laughing:  



> ....Εγώ τώρα... ΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ έχω να συμφωνώ με την αρχηγό του Κινήματος???


Μολις εχασες εναν φιλο :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΓΛΥΚΑΚΙ* απ το pathfinder υποτιθεται οτι ειναι ο χαλβας :Smile: : *ΙΔΟΥ ΤΑ** ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ*
ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ smilies με σαλια να τρεεεεεεχουν :Whistle:

----------


## BlindG

> Οξω σκατοβλαχε


Ούστ ρε νηπιοschwein!  :Whip: 




> Μολις εχασες εναν φιλο


 :Sorry:  καλά ρε  :Sorry:  Ένα λάθος έκανα  :Sorry:  ... Ξέπεσα ο άνθρωπας και συνέπεσαν αι απόψεις μας  :Sorry:  ΚΑΤΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ρε  :Sorry:  θα με κρεμάσεις??  :Crying:

----------


## babality

> καλά ρε  Ένα λάθος έκανα  ... Ξέπεσα ο άνθρωπας και συνέπεσαν αι απόψεις μας  ΚΑΤΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ρε  θα με κρεμάσεις??


Τσωπα παιδι μου τσωπα :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Στο τραπεζι τα καλα πεζακια δεν τσακωνονται 
δεν βαζουν τους αγκωνες τους πανω 
και προπαντος δεν μιλανε με γεματο στομα
 :ROFL:  ΝΤΑ ΝΤΑ :Razz:

----------


## babality

Νταξει μαμα σκαμε. Τωρα τι θα μας σερβιρεις για πρωινο γιατι πειναω και ειμαι στη δουλεια. Πολυ πειναω :Sad:

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## lamesaint

μετά από ένα ...καλό  :Wink:   πρωινό μάλλον πάει και ....ένας (?) :Smile:

----------


## babality

Αχ ρε μαμα με τα σουβλακια σου. Πωωω τι ομορφα δειχνουν.
Λειμ μολις εβαλα κι ενα γαλλικο για παρτη σου. Thanx!

----------


## kosmas_dlkr

Μην κανεις τετοια post τετοια ωρα.......ειναι δυσκολη.

----------


## lamesaint

> Αχ ρε μαμα με τα σουβλακια σου. Πωωω τι ομορφα δειχνουν.
> Λειμ μολις εβαλα κι ενα γαλλικο για παρτη σου. Thanx!



και τώρα που μεσημέριασε και σας έχει πιάσει μια ψιλολιγούρα ιδού και κάτι ...να πορευτείτε  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Smile: 











όλα αυτά τα ωραία πράγματα δείτε πως γίνονται 
εδώ http://www.cookingdude.com/index1.htm

bon apetit!

----------


## babality

Mιαμ μιαμ Lamesaint. :Wink:  
Επιδορπιο απο μενα!!!

----------


## lamesaint

> Mιαμ μιαμ Lamesaint. 
> Επιδορπιο απο μενα!!!



τι κάνεις εκεί??????  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
να μας πεθάνεις θέλεις?!!!

τα κορυφαιότερα μιλάμε...πωπωωωωω λιώνωωωωω.... :Worthy:  :Worthy: 


ΥΓ: μετά το ΖΤΟ έχουμε και το ΤΤΟ!!!

----------


## manoulamou

Ηρεμειστε βρε λιγο, πειναει ο κοσμος αυτη την ωρα
για σκεφτειτε να ειναι ο αλλος στο γραφειο νηστικος μεχρι το βραδυ
και να τα βλεπει ολ αυτα!

Ειδες τι κανουν τα... Συνορα της Αγαπης! Μπακλαβα τζι ογλου :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

Καλά θα μας λιώσετε το στόμα από τα σάλια που τρέχουνε μ'αυτά που δείχνετε !!!  :Drunk:   :Stunned:

----------


## lamesaint

http://rapidshare.com/files/5279388/...tekia.mp3.html

*....διορθώθηκε*

----------


## harris

> http://rapidshare.com/files/5171732/...ode=1653684476



Βρε!!! Το link που έδωσες, μόλις το πάτησα μου έγραψε "Your file has been successfully deleted"!!!!!!! Όχι το λινκ για την διαγραφή βρε!!! Το άλλο!!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## lamesaint

> Βρε!!! Το link που έδωσες, μόλις το πάτησα μου έγραψε "Your file has been successfully deleted"!!!!!!! Όχι το λινκ για την διαγραφή βρε!!! Το άλλο!!!!



ΟΚ τώρα, το διόρθωσα  :Embarassed:

----------


## manoulamou

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1329 :Smile: 
 :Whistle:  :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## lamesaint

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...ostcount=1329:)



....κάτι χάνω εδώ μαμάμου.... :Thinking:  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Τετοιαν ωρα μεσημεριανη,παρομοια τραγουδακια
και ζουμερες φωτο δεν βλεπω καλα
οσους κανουν διαιτα υποχρεωτικη ή οχι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## babality

ΛΕΙΜΣΕΙΝΤ :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   Ιερο Σουβλακι :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
Πες μου οτι ειναι δικο σου το κομματι. Σε παρακαλω πες το γιατι κατι τετοιο υποψιαζομαι :Laughing:

----------


## lamesaint

> ΛΕΙΜΣΕΙΝΤ     Ιερο Σουβλακι  
> Πες μου οτι ειναι δικο σου το κομματι. Σε παρακαλω πες το γιατι κατι τετοιο υποψιαζομαι


Έλα ρε Μπαμπάλιτυ, και έλεγα πότε θα το ακούσει να δώ αντιδράσεις :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Το άσμα δυστυχώς όχι δεν είναι δικό μου :Embarassed:  αλλά σκεφτόμουνα εσένα και τον Τυφλό και λοιπούς εγκρατείς της μουσικής  να κάνετε ένα τζαμάρισμα σε μια πιό χέβυ βερσιόν - θά'ταν όλα τα λεφτά....και το αποτέλεσμα του τζαμαρίσματος θα ήταν ο επίσημος ύμνος στις ΖΤΟ σέσσιονς :ROFL:  :Smile:  :ROFL:  :Smile: 

Πάντως ακούγοντάς το μουρχόταν ασυναίσθητα να πιάσω το headbanging :Rock guitar:  :Rocker:

----------


## babality

:ROFL:   :ROFL:  
Λες σε κανα τζαμαρισμα να πεταξουμε και καμια διασκευη στο Ιερο Σουβλακι? :Thinking:  
Κατσε να δουμε τι θα πει κι ο εορταζομενος και βλεπουμε...

----------


## manoulamou

*Μακαρόνια με γιαούρτι και κρεμμύδια*
μια συνταγή από τη Δωδεκάνησο!
http://www.nistikoarkoudi.gr/Recipe.asp?rc_id=322


*Spoiler:*




*Υλικά*
    * 1 πακέτο ταλιατέλες
    * 2 φλιτζάνια γιαούρτι στραγγιστό
    * 3/4 του φλιτζανιού κεφαλοτύρι
    * 4 με 6 κουταλιές της σούπας λάδι
    * 6 φλιτζάνια κρεμμύδι τριμμένο
    * 2 ντομάτες
    * αλατοπίπερο
*Διαδικασία*
Αρχικά βράζουμε τις ταλιατέλες για 8 με 10 λεπτά, ώσπου να γίνουν al dente.
Κόβουμε τα κρεμμύδια σε ρόδες και τα τσιγαρίζουμε σε ελαιόλαδο. Στύβουμε τις ντομάτες, για να φύγουν τα σπόρια τους και τις τρίβουμε. Μόλις μαραθεί το κρεμμύδι, προσθέτουμε στη σάλτσα τη ντομάτα, αλάτι και πιπέρι. Την αφήνουμε σε χαμηλή φωτιά, ώσπου να δέσει.
Σουρώνουμε τα μακαρόνια, αλλά δεν τα ξεπλένουμε, για να μην χάσουν το άμυλό τους.
Ρίχνουμε το γιαούρτι στα μακαρόνια και ανακατεύουμε καλά. Σερβίρουμε σε μια πιατέλα τα μακαρόνια, πάνω τους πέφτει το κεφαλοτύρι και τελευταία η σάλτσα με τα κρεμμύδια.
*Καλή όρεξη!*

----------


## babality

Πωπω thanx μαμα τα μακαρονια μ'αρεσουν με γιαουρτακι :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Καποιος γυρεψε παντσετες με πατατες, _με πατατες ακομα ψαχνω_
(τι ειναι παντσετα? κατι απο χοιρινο απ ο,τι καταλαβα :Wink:  )

----------


## Kiwi

> Καποιος γυρεψε παντσετες με πατατες, _με πατατες ακομα ψαχνω_
> (τι ειναι παντσετα? κατι απο χοιρινο απ ο,τι καταλαβα )


Ε τώρα παντσέτες, πανσέτες, πασιέτζες. Το θέμα είναι ότι συνεννοηθήκαμε  :Razz:   Άμα βρεις ΚΑΙ με πατάτες θα είναι άψογα. Είναι ευαίσθητο το θέμα βλέπεις...

----------


## lamesaint

...καλά μιλάμε για τρελλό μπινελικάκιον!!!!
εύγε μανούλαμου!!! εύγε!!!

----------


## harris

Εκείνο το emoticon με τα σάλια που τρέχουν ακόμα να το βάλουν, έτσι?! Δεν είναι σάιτ αυτό Κύριοι! Δεν είναι σάιτ! :Very angry: 

 :Razz:

----------


## babality

> Εκείνο το emoticon με τα σάλια που τρέχουν ακόμα να το βάλουν, έτσι?! Δεν είναι σάιτ αυτό Κύριοι! Δεν είναι σάιτ!


Εμ κι αυτοι πια :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Πλακα πλακα αλλα στα σοβαρα καποτε υπηρχε στο forum μια μηχανη δημιουργιας smilies,
 τωρα το σχετικο link δεν λειτουργει :Thinking:  για να μην κατεβαζουμε απο το νετ :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη προσπαθω να ειμαι νομιμοφρον μελος αποφευγω οσο μπορω τα off topic) απαντω σας 
πως ο,τι βρισκω  συνηθως απο πολιτικα ειναι ειτε απο εδω(Ταούκ γιουκσού) ειτε απο εδω κι εδω.
Καθοτι μανιατοπειραιωτισσα αλλα με πολιτισσα πεθερα :Razz:  ...

----------


## babality

Καλημεραααααα....
Ερημια επεσε ε?
Πρωινο!!!


Κι επειδη ειμαι πολυ ερωτυλικο Σβαην  :Razz:  παρτε και σοκολατιτσα Ολλανδιας

----------


## BlindG

Schweinius Erotilus....

Μάιστα.... Θενξ ρε Schwein  :Very Happy: 
Εκτιμώμεν τα γλυκάκια ιδιαιτέρως, ειδικά μετα το χθεσινό ανίερο φαγοπότι (μα για ΠΟΙΑ δίαιτα μου μιλάτε? Σήμερα έχει Πόκους Καλαμπόκους  :Embarassed:  ) στον οικονόμου στα Πετράλλωνα...

ΕΕΕΕΣΚΑΣΑ ΠΑΝΑΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ !!!
.....
Γλυκάκι ?  :Mr. Green:

----------


## freddy

> Schweinius Erotilus....
> 
> Μάιστα.... Θενξ ρε Schwein 
> Εκτιμώμεν τα γλυκάκια ιδιαιτέρως, ειδικά μετα το χθεσινό ανίερο φαγοπότι (μα για ΠΟΙΑ δίαιτα μου μιλάτε? Σήμερα έχει Πόκους Καλαμπόκους  ) στον οικονόμου στα Πετράλλωνα...
> 
> ΕΕΕΕΣΚΑΣΑ ΠΑΝΑΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ !!!
> .....
> Γλυκάκι ?


για αυτο θα γινεις σα βουβαλος.....
ετσι ετσι τρωγε τρωγε ολη μερα καθε μερα...χαχαχααχαχ

----------


## BlindG

ΟΥΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ *ΟΙΝΚ* *ΟΙΝΚ*
ΚΑΙ ΟΥΛΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΓΗΤΑ *ΟΙΝΚ* *ΟΙΝΚ*
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ *ΟΙΝΚ* *ΟΙΝΚ*

 :Sheep:

----------


## babality

Βρωμερο κτηνος. Το ηξερα οτι καποια μερα θα παραδεχοσουν εστω και εμμεσα κι ετσω και σε γυναικα οτι εισαι γιδοσβαην. :ROFL:

----------


## BlindG

Αυτό φταιει....
Μ'έπιασες.....

 :Whip:   :Whip:   :Whip:   :Whip:   :Whip:   :Whip:  ΒΟΙΔ  :Whip:   :Whip:   :Whip:   :Whip:   :Whip:   :Whip:

----------


## freddy

> ΟΥΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ *ΟΙΝΚ* *ΟΙΝΚ*
> ΚΑΙ ΟΥΛΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΓΗΤΑ *ΟΙΝΚ* *ΟΙΝΚ*
> ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ *ΟΙΝΚ* *ΟΙΝΚ*


το ειδαμε τι βουβαλος εισαι και στο ΖΤΟ που μας επερνες τα τζατζικια και αλλα καλουδια....
και καλα τα αλλα δε με πειραξαν τοσο,αλλα τα τζατζικια βρε ουγκ?????

----------


## freddy

> Αυτό φταιει....
> Μ'έπιασες.....
> 
>       ΒΟΙΔ


μην απαντας ταυτοχρονα με εμενα.... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: :

----------


## babality

> Αυτό φταιει....
> Μ'έπιασες.....
> 
>       ΒΟΙΔ


Ρε γιδομορφο κουρεμενο σβαην τι λες? Να τα, τα λές μονος σου. Μη φοβασαι. Το ποστ πηγε εκει που επρεπε. Γιδ :Razz:

----------


## golity

> για αυτο θα γινεις σα βουβαλος.....
> ετσι ετσι τρωγε τρωγε ολη μερα καθε μερα...χαχαχααχαχ


Για αυτό δεν «πολυπατάω» πλέον σε αυτό το θέμα  :Razz:  

Εγώ πάντως έχω μπει σε πρόγραμμα, μείωση ποσότητας και καθημερινή 40λεπτη γυμναστική....

μέχρι και πινακάκι στο excel έκανα με καθημερινό έλεγχο και εβδομαδιαίο φυσικά  :Laughing:  

Άντε άλλος ένας μήνας έμεινε και μετά θα έρθω στα ισιά μου!

Προτείνω να μπούνε και εικόνες με εναλλακτικά διαιτητικά πιάτα στο μενού του θέματος  :Smile:

----------


## ntampa7

αχ δίαιτα πότε θα την ξεκινήσω?

----------


## babality

νταμπα κατσε καλα εσυ γιατι το παρατραβας οπως ολες οι γυναικες. αν ειναι να κανεις με ηρεμια.

----------


## golity

> αχ δίαιτα πότε θα την ξεκινήσω?


Μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης, θα φέρω και ως γκέστ την Τένια Μακρή  :Razz:

----------


## ntampa7

δεν κάνει τίποτα

----------


## golity

> δεν κάνει τίποτα


Ωραία, πρότεινε τότε εσύ τρόπο  :Smile:

----------


## ntampa7

αν τον είχα βρει δεν θα παραπονιόμουν...

----------


## freddy

πολλα μικρα γευματα και δεν κοβουμε τιποτα απλα ελαττωνουμε τις αμαρτωλες συνηθειες πολλα γλυκα και πολλα απο τα υπολοιπα που μας αρεσουν αλλα παχαινουν.....και λιγο γυμναστικη ή περπατημα αν γινεται....εται εχασα εγω. α και πολλα νερα.

----------


## golity

> αν τον είχα βρει δεν θα παραπονιόμουν...


Εγώ πάντως τον βρήκα, θέμα απόφασης είναι...

α και να έχεις κάποιον/κάποιους μαζί να τραβάει ο ένας τον άλλον (και εγώ μόνος μου δεν θα έκανα τίποτα  :Wink:  )

----------


## ntampa7

παιδιά το προβλημά μου είμαι εγώ...
το παίρνω απόφαση αλλά αν είναι να φάω απλά δεν υπάρχει στο μυαλό μου η απόφαση

----------


## golity

> πολλα μικρα γευματα και δεν κοβουμε τιποτα απλα ελαττωνουμε τις αμαρτωλες συνηθειες πολλα γλυκα και πολλα απο τα υπολοιπα που μας αρεσουν αλλα παχαινουν.....και λιγο γυμναστικη ή περπατημα αν γινεται....εται εχασα εγω. α και πολλα νερα.


 :One thumb up:  

Να συμπληρώσω, όσο γίνεται να προσπαθούμε να κόψουμε τα βραδινά  :Wink:

----------


## freddy

> παιδιά το προβλημά μου είμαι εγώ...
> το παίρνω απόφαση αλλά αν είναι να φάω απλά δεν υπάρχει στο μυαλό μου η απόφαση



μη κοψεις το φαγητο γιατι και το φαγητο ειναι απολαυση, ελαττωσε την ποσοτητα απλως....

----------


## golity

> παιδιά το προβλημά μου είμαι εγώ...
> το παίρνω απόφαση αλλά αν είναι να φάω απλά δεν υπάρχει στο μυαλό μου η απόφαση


Αν φας π.χ πάρα πολύ το μεσημέρι και σκάσεις, μετά από 2-3-4 ώρες θα θέλεις να ξαναφάς...

αυτό το μεσημεριανό σπάστο σε 2, έτσι ώστε να ξεγελάσεις την πείνα σου και μετά από 2-3-4 ώρες φάε το υπόλοιπο  :Smile: 

EDIT:
Στην αρχή θα είναι δύσκολο, μιας και έχει συνηθίσει αλλιώς ο οργανισμός σου, άλλα σταδιακά ελαττώνοντας λίγο λίγο την ποσότητα δεν θα σε ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα! Κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτός είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος! Δε θα δεις αποτελέσματα από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη και θα πρέπει να περάσει αρκετός καιρός, άλλα έτσι δεν θα «πειράξεις» τον οργανισμό σου και θα έχεις μακροπρόθεσμα τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα  :Wink:

----------


## babality

Σωστος ο golity. Κι εγω τρωω 4-5 γευματα και σκαω σε ολα :Laughing:  
Πλακα κανω. Οντως ισχυει αυτο. Και γλυκακια τρωω κι απ'ολα τα καλουδια. Απλα δεν ξεσκιζομαι. Και περπαταω κιολας λιγο και με γυμναστικη σπιτιου (ναι σπιτιου) να σου 12 κιλα κατω :Wink:

----------


## ntampa7

μα δεν μπορω να βάλω πρόγραμμα λόγω άστατου προγράμματος

----------


## golity

> μα δεν μπορω να βάλω πρόγραμμα λόγω άστατου προγράμματος


Πες μας πάνω κάτω πως είναι το πρόγραμμα σου, να δούμε αν θα βρούμε λύση  :Smile:

----------


## babality

Ολοι εχουν αστατο προγραμμα μικρη. Εγω ειμαι σπιτι 3 ωρες τη μερα με το ζορι. Κι ομως την κανω τη δουλεια. Και που σαι. Αναγκαζομαι για να μην λιποθυμησω να τσιμπισω και καμια τυροπιτα απο τη δουλεια που ειναι σκ..τα για διαιτα. Κι ομως τα κιλα πεφτουν. Επισης το σιγα σιγα που ειπε ο golity καραισχυει. Σκεψου οτι γιαυτα τα 12 κιλα περασε 1,5 χρονος. Οποτε ενα απο τα βασικοτερα ειναι να μην βιαζεσαι.

----------


## freddy

ναι οι γρηγορες διαιτες ειναι οτι χειροτερο για την υγεια σου.....

----------


## ntampa7

λοιπόν δεν ξέρω τι ώρα θα ξυπνήσω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι ώρα θα κοιμηθώ μπορεί να είναι στι 7 το πρωί μπορεί όμως να είναι και στις 12.
το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι από δευτέρα ως πέμπτη έχω 3 ώρες μάθημα στο μεταπτυχιακό.
όλα τα άλλα είναι φλου.μπορεί να βγώ με φίλους για φαγητό και να μη το ξέρω από πριν να μη φάω κλπ κλπ

----------


## golity

*babality* μια καλή ιδέα για την δουλειά είναι να φτιάχνεις κάτι από το σπίτι και όταν πιάσουν οι λιγούρες να το τσιμπήσεις...

π.χ. μια φέτα μαύρο ψωμί με γαλοπούλα, ντομάτα, φέτα, ελιές η ότι άλλο τελοσπάντων μπορείς να σκεφτείς (με μέτρο πάντα και καμία σχέση με αυτό  :Razz:  )! Έτσι γλυτώνεις τα ετοιματζίδικα και ξέρεις τι περιέχει αυτό που τρως  :Wink:

----------


## babality

ε ωραια. απλα θα προσαρμοσεις ΟΤΙ κανεις με την ποσοτητα που θα τρως καθε μερα. Πχ εχεις φαει πριν? Ωραια. Αρα δεν πεινας. Αν βγεις λοιπον για φαγητο τοτε φαε κατι σαλατικο η κατι πολυ ελαφρυ. Γενικα οτι κανεις να το κανεις με την ποσοτητα που εχεις βαλει στοχο. Ποτε λιγοτερο ποτε περισσοτερο. Αλλα προσοχη. Να τρως γενικα τοσο ωστε να μην νιωσεις αδυναμια. Αυτο ειναι το λαθος. Κανεις μετα τον οργανισμο σου και χανει μυικη μαζα αντι για λιπος και δεν καταφερνεις τιποτα.

----------


## ntampa7

είναι και αυτό θέμα δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πότε θα πεινάσεις...
έχω και άστατες πείνες ...παναθεμά με

----------


## harris

> όλα τα άλλα είναι φλου.μπορεί να βγώ με φίλους για φαγητό και να μη το ξέρω από πριν να μη φάω κλπ κλπ


Ε και πρέπει να φας σώνει και ντε δλδ?!

Κι εμένα μου τυχαίνει συχνά, αλλά δεν θα φάω... πάω για την παρέα, πίνω το κρασάκι μου, αλλά φαΐ γιοκ  :Wink:

----------


## ntampa7

εκεί κολλάει αυτό που έλεγα πριν που ξαφνικά ξεχνάω ότι αποφάσισα να κάνω δίαιτα

----------


## golity

> λοιπόν δεν ξέρω τι ώρα θα ξυπνήσω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι ώρα θα κοιμηθώ μπορεί να είναι στι 7 το πρωί μπορεί όμως να είναι και στις 12.
> το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι από δευτέρα ως πέμπτη έχω 3 ώρες μάθημα στο μεταπτυχιακό.
> όλα τα άλλα είναι φλου.μπορεί να βγώ με φίλους για φαγητό και να μη το ξέρω από πριν να μη φάω κλπ κλπ


Εντάξει δεν βλέπω και κανένα τρελό πρόβλημα στο ωράριο σου, έχουμε και λέμε...

αν ξυπνήσεις π.χ στις 7 τρως ένα καλό πρωινό και μετά όπως είπα πριν το μεσημέρι, άλλα με μειωμένη ποσότητα, αν ξυπνήσεις στις 12, περίμενε 1-2 ώρες και μετά φάε μεσημεριανό, μετά στην σχολή σου μπορείς να ετοιμάσεις κάτι και όταν πεινάσεις να το φας!

Τώρα για τις εξόδους για φαγητό, δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή θα πας και έχεις φάει ήδη, ότι θα πρέπει να ξαναφάς, μπορείς απλά να τσιμπήσεις ελάχιστα και καλό είναι να παραγγέλνεις πιο σωστά φαγητά, π.χ κανένα κοτόπουλο και να μην αγγίζεις τις τυροκροκέτες (κόλαση παρεμπιπτόντως  :Razz:  ) και τα συναφή!

Και επίσης στις εξόδους σου καλό είναι να πίνεις κρασί  :Wink:

----------


## babality

> *babality* μια καλή ιδέα για την δουλειά είναι να φτιάχνεις κάτι από το σπίτι και όταν πιάσουν οι λιγούρες να το τσιμπήσεις...
> 
> π.χ. μια φέτα μαύρο ψωμί με γαλοπούλα, ντομάτα, φέτα, ελιές η ότι άλλο τελοσπάντων μπορείς να σκεφτείς (με μέτρο πάντα και καμία σχέση με αυτό  )! Έτσι γλυτώνεις τα ετοιματζίδικα και ξέρεις τι περιέχει αυτό που τρως


Νταξει μωρε γενικα την εχω βρει τη μοντα. Αφου χανουμε καλα ειμαστε. Αλλα που και που χτυπαω και κανα τετοιο. Σιγα μην φαμε και ψυχολογικα προβληματα κιολας. Γενικα δεν ταλαιπωρω τον εαυτο μου και οποτε νιωθω την αναγκη του δινω και καταλαβαινει. Αλλα παλι κρατιεμαι οκ :Wink:

----------


## golity

> Αλλα που και που χτυπαω και κανα τετοιο.


Έκανες καλύτερη επιλογή στην εικόνα, κάτι τέτοιο έψαχνα να βρω  :Razz:

----------


## babality

Οχι δεν καταλαβες. Εφαγα τετοιο. Στη Γερμανια. Πεθανα. :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

> Να συμπληρώσω, όσο γίνεται να προσπαθούμε να κόψουμε τα βραδινά


 :Blink:  

 :Shocked: 

 :Scared: 

Τι λέει ο κύριος????  :Scared: 

Το φαγητό στις 2 τα ξημερώματα είναι Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΑΝΑΚΕΙΑ από μια ξεθεωτική μέρα!!!

----------


## babality

Ωχ ο γιωτας. Εδω προσπαθουμε να δουμε τι ειναικαλυτερο και ηρθε το γιδι να αχρηστεψει 2 σελιδες ποστ προσπαθειας. Γιδι :Evil:

----------


## golity

> Οχι δεν καταλαβες. Εφαγα τετοιο. Στη Γερμανια. Πεθανα.


 :Shocked: 




> Τι λέει ο κύριος???? 
> 
> Το φαγητό στις 2 τα ξημερώματα είναι Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΑΝΑΚΕΙΑ από μια ξεθεωτική μέρα!!!


...
και θα το συνεχίσω...

 :ROFL:  

Εδώ προσπαθούμε να βάλουμε τον κόσμο στον σωστό δρόμο και εσύ του λες να κάνει ραμαζάνι!  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

ΒΟΙΔ: Για τον ΣΩΣΤΟ δόμο μιλάω. Απλώς διαφέρει η οπτική γωνία του "σωστού". Εσύ είσαι βόιδ και 'γώ είμαι άνθρωπος  :Very Happy: 

golity: ΦΕΡ'ΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ WANTILLES NA ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΟ/ΛΑΘΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΘΡΗΣΚΕΙΕΣ !!!  :Whip:  ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very angry:

----------


## freddy

εσυ εισαι βουβαλος γιατι βριζεις τους ανθρωπους......???

----------


## golity

> golity: ΦΕΡ'ΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ WANTILLES NA ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΟ/ΛΑΘΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΘΡΗΣΚΕΙΕΣ !!!  ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Και ο αγρότης όταν καθάριζε του 5 σωστό το έβλεπε εκείνη τη στιγμή  :Laughing:  




> εσυ εισαι βουβαλος γιατι βριζεις τους ανθρωπους......???


Δεν είναι βούβαλος είναι γίδι  :ROFL:

----------


## freddy

ειναι συνδυασμος ειναι γιδοβουβαλο....αλλα ειναι καλο γιδοβουβαλο....

----------


## BlindG

freddy: Έτσι σ'έμαθε να λες το βόιδ  :Razz:  Ούτε καλό είμαι, ούτε γιδοβούβαλο  :Razz:  Αυτός είναι ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΙ σε όλα του !!!
*ΟΙΝΚ*
ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ


golity: Του'οτ'είμ'γιδοκουρ'μένους'δεν'με'καν'γιδ'ρε!!!  :Whip:

----------


## golity

> golity: Του'οτ'είμ'γιδοκουρ'μένους'δεν'με'καν'γιδ'ρε!!!


Μικρό και αθώο παιδάκι είμαι, αυτά βλέπω αυτά λέω  :Innocent:

----------


## BlindG

Εγώ πάντως :ROTFL:  μούσια δεν έχω :ROTFL:  
Αυτό το γουρούνι όμως μπορεί να έχει

----------


## babality

Προς κουρεμενο γιδι:
Γιδι. ειδες οτι παρολο που ειμαι γουρουνι προσπαθησα να βοηθησω τη μικρη νταμπα να βρει καμια λυση στο προβλημα της και δεν πεταχτηκα σαν βοιδογιδοσβαην οπως εσυ με ελλειψη ανθρωπισμου και χωρις να εχω διαβασει την προηγουμενη προσπαθεια των φιλτατων χρηστων να πω οτι το καλο ειναι να τρως το βραδυ σαν καποιους γιδοβοσκους που αποτρεπουν την συλλογικη προσπαθεια ολων. Παρακαλουντε τα γιδια οπως σταματησουν να ειναι επιτελους γιδια :Razz:

----------


## lamesaint

> Τι λέει ο κύριος???? 
> 
> Το φαγητό στις 2 τα ξημερώματα είναι Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΑΝΑΚΕΙΑ από μια ξεθεωτική μέρα!!!


άδικο δεν έχεις , έχω κάνει κάτι τσιμπούσια εκείνες τις άγιες πρώτες πρωινές ώρες στο σπίτι, που έχει την άπλετη ησυχία, και έπινα και τα κρασιά μου παρέα μια χαρά...αλλά ....
1) άντε να σηκωθώ την άλλη μέρα το πρωί και 
2) άντε μετά να μαζέψω τα κιλά (διότις κάντο κανα δυό μηνάκια το σπόρ και σου λέω γω πως γίνεσαι μετα :Razz: )....

Πάντως άμα είναι να φάμε δλδ έχουμε πάει επιτούτου ε τότε τρώμε και καμία κουβέντα άλλη επι του θέματος....είπαμε Ιερό Σουβλάκι και κοκορέτσι και κοντοσούβλι και χιλιάδες άλλα ωραία νόστιμα - μιαμ μιαμ σλουρπ μου τρέχουν τα σάλια τώρα - μεζεκλίκια ΟΛΕΕΕ!!!! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Ορίστε κοτόπουλο ρολό με πατατούλες στη γάστρα... Τρώγεται ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ώρα και είναι και ελαφρύ (λέμε τώρα...).  Και να τρώτε όποτε πεινάτε βρε...  Χαράματα; Χαράματα!  Είναι δυστυχία να κοιμάσαι νηστικός!   :Razz:  

Πάω τώρα ν' αρχίσω και την παραγωγή μελομακάρονων όπως υποσχέθηκα και θα κεράσω αμέσως μόλις σιροπιαστούν!

----------


## BlindG

Βόιδ: Είχα διαβάσει όλα τα προηγούμενα αλλά το θέμα ήταν οτι δεν είναι δυνατόν να κοπεί το καλύτερο γεύμα της ημέρας (ειδικά τις καθημερινές!)  :Sheep: 

MOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

lamesaint: Στο "σπορ" είμαι εδώ και χρόνια  :Razz:  (γιατί νομίζεις οτι διαιτεύομαι εδώ κι'εκεί?  :Razz: ) Aπλώς δεν το κάνω κάθε μέρα με φίλους  :Razz:  Άνετα όμως, ένα πακετάκι Μακαρονάκια όταν υπάρχει κόκκινη σαλτσούλα και μισό με 3/4 όταν υπάρχει άσπρη  :Wink: 

aria:   :Blink:   :Shocked:  ΚΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΛΛΛΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ  ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ   :Yahooooo:  !!!!

Είναι ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ να βλέπεις σε ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ανάλυση ένα γεύμα.... έτοιμο ΝΑ ΣΕ ΦΑΕΙ  :Yahooooo:

----------


## babality

> Βόιδ: Είχα διαβάσει όλα τα προηγούμενα αλλά το θέμα ήταν οτι δεν είναι δυνατόν να κοπεί το καλύτερο γεύμα της ημέρας (ειδικά τις καθημερινές!) 
> 
> MOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Γι αυτο λεω οτι εισαι γιδι :Laughing: 

Αρια: Θελω τα μελομακαρονα. Αλλα για το πρωι. Τ'ακους γιδ? :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

MOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  :Sheep:

----------


## golity

> MOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Κάτσε λίγο, γιατί νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα διχασμένης προσωπικότητας...

μουυυυ κάνει η αγελάδα, το πρόβατο και το γίδι/κατσίκι όσο και να χτυπάς τον κώλο σου κάτω, μουυυυ δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν...

εκτός και αν είσαι εξελιγμένο είδος ή έχεις έφεση στις ξένες γλώσσες!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## BlindG

Θα απαντούσα κάτι για τις γλώσσες αλλά μας βλέπει ο γιάχουρας  :Whistling: 

Κοίτα, προσπαθώ να μιλάω σε μια διάλεκτο που να καταλαβαίνει το βοϊδοσβάην  :Wink:

----------


## ntampa7

τι σας έπιασε τώρα?

----------


## harris

> τι σας έπιασε τώρα?


Μην τους κόβεις! Σε παρακαλώ!!! Μην τους κόβεις!!!!

*@ γίδ και βοϊδοσβάην*  :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy: 




 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## golity

> Κοίτα, προσπαθώ να μιλάω σε μια διάλεκτο που να καταλαβαίνει το βοϊδοσβάην


 :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## lamesaint

> Ορίστε κοτόπουλο ρολό με πατατούλες στη γάστρα... Τρώγεται ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ώρα και είναι και ελαφρύ (λέμε τώρα...).  Και να τρώτε όποτε πεινάτε βρε...  Χαράματα; Χαράματα!  Είναι δυστυχία να κοιμάσαι νηστικός!   
> 
> Πάω τώρα ν' αρχίσω και την παραγωγή μελομακάρονων όπως υποσχέθηκα και θα κεράσω αμέσως μόλις σιροπιαστούν!



ΠΩΠΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!
ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!! :Stunned:   :Stunned:   :Stunned:   :Stunned:   :Stunned:

----------


## babality

> Κοίτα, προσπαθώ να μιλάω σε μια διάλεκτο που να καταλαβαίνει το βοϊδοσβάην


Ναι οντως. Εχεις δικιο. Μονο που δεν προσπαθεις και πολυ. Να γιατι :Laughing:  
Ρε γιδόργιο γιατι συνεχιζεις να παριστανεις τον ανθρωπο? :Razz:  



> 


Εσυ τι γελας ρε? :Razz:  
Παρε κι εσυ να χεις...
Το Χαμογελαστο BlindG
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## golity

> Εσυ τι γελας ρε? 
> Παρε κι εσυ να χεις...
> Το Χαμογελαστο BlindG


Έχει μια χαριτωμενιά...

η φωτό είναι από gay γίδι;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## babality

> η φωτό είναι από gay γίδι;


Οχι ειναι ο γκαβος. :Blink:  Ωχ λες??? :Blink:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## lamesaint

μάλλον ξεφύγαμε...για να επανερχόμαστε....

----------


## bastas

kotopoulo ala krem THE BEST

----------


## aria

Λοιπόν, έτοιμα και τα μελομακαρονάκια μου, καλή όρεξη και του χρόνου με υγεία και μεγάαααλες ταχύτητες!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## dracula

Χρυσοχέρα!!!

----------


## BlindG

aria:  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy: 

βόιδ: ρε στέλνε ότι θες  :Thumbs up:  Αρκεί να ακούσω 35'' inequity  :Very Happy:

----------


## sdikr

> Λοιπόν, έτοιμα και τα μελομακαρονάκια μου, καλή όρεξη και του χρόνου με υγεία και μεγάαααλες ταχύτητες!!!



 :Respekt:  :Worthy: 

WOW!!!

----------


## BlindG

Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, το παρακάτω ΔΕΝ απευθύνεται στην aria αλλά στον "WOW!!" ....




> ΡΕ ΤΙ WOW ???    
> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ !!! 
> ΠΡΟΔΟΣΙΑ !!!!!  
> ΑΡΚΟΥΔΕΙΔΕΣ !!!!  
> ΓΟΥΟΡΝΙΝΓΚ !!!  
> ΜΠΑΝ !!!! ΣΤΟ ΛΙΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟ !!!

----------


## ESP1982

> Το φαγητό στις 2 τα ξημερώματα είναι Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΑΝΑΚΕΙΑ από μια ξεθεωτική μέρα!!!


Είναι 8 και πριν λίγο έφαγα για βραδυνό. :Razz:  Ποιές 2;  :Laughing:  Είσαι πολύ πίσω ακόμα.  :ROFL: 




> Το Χαμογελαστο BlindG


Δεν ξέρω αν το παρατήρησες, αλλά έχει λεζάντα "the goat - or *who is Sylvia*". :Razz: 

Θες να πεις κάτι; :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Ευχαριστώ γκάιζ για τα καλά σας λόγια... να δω τώρα πόσες μέρες θα υπάρχουν και αν θα σπάσουμε το περσινό ρεκόρ που τα φάγαμε σε τέσσερις μέρες...  :Stunned:

----------


## lamesaint

> Ευχαριστώ γκάιζ για τα καλά σας λόγια... να δω τώρα πόσες μέρες θα υπάρχουν και αν θα σπάσουμε το περσινό ρεκόρ που τα φάγαμε σε τέσσερις μέρες...


αν είναι όσα φαίνονται στην φωτό το βλέπω να το σπάτε το ρεκόρ  :Smile:

----------


## geosapsi

παιδία για να μήν σας τα πολυλογώ εμένα μαρέσει ...? 
εμένα μαρέσει ...? 
εμένα μαρέσει ...? 
εμένα μαρέσει ...?  >>>δεν εχω προβλημα..ωασικα τωρα 1__3 θα τους εξαφάνιζα χαλαρά!!!!

----------


## Hengeo

lamesaint αυτό το πιάτο με τα καλαμάκια και τις φέτες ψωμί το παίρνω όπως είναι!  :Very Happy:  Άντε καλά αφήνω μερικά και για τους άλλους  :Razz: 

aria  :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## babality

@Aria  Πςςςςς τα σπασες ολα λεμε :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 







> βόιδ: ρε στέλνε ότι θες  Αρκεί να ακούσω 35'' inequity


Ουστ :Whip: 



> Δεν ξέρω αν το παρατήρησες, αλλά έχει λεζάντα "the goat - or *who is Sylvia*".
> 
> Θες να πεις κάτι;





> Έχει μια χαριτωμενιά...
> 
>  η φωτό είναι από gay γίδι;


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> Ευχαριστώ γκάιζ για τα καλά σας λόγια... να δω τώρα πόσες μέρες θα υπάρχουν και αν θα σπάσουμε το περσινό ρεκόρ που τα φάγαμε σε τέσσερις μέρες...


Να σας στειλω και τον πατερα μου support. 1 τουρτα μαζι με το θειο Κυριακη του πασχα μετα το αρνι :Stunned:

----------


## taverniaris

aria δεν μας δινεις και την συνταγη !!!

----------


## aria

Κοτζάμ ταβερνιάρης και δεν έχεις συνταγή για καλά μελομακάρονα;;; Ντροπή!  :Razz:

----------


## chica_loca

> Λοιπόν, έτοιμα και τα μελομακαρονάκια μου, καλή όρεξη και του χρόνου με υγεία και μεγάαααλες ταχύτητες!!!


Πωπω( μου τρεχουν τα σαλια :Embarassed: ) , Μπραβο κοπελαρα μου γεια στα χερια σου :One thumb up:  !! 




> Ευχαριστώ γκάιζ για τα καλά σας λόγια... να δω τώρα πόσες μέρες θα υπάρχουν και αν θα σπάσουμε το περσινό ρεκόρ που τα φάγαμε σε τέσσερις μέρες...


4 μερες ... και πολλες δεν ειναι :Wink: ?

----------


## aria

Μα μιλαμε σύνολο για καμιά εκατοστή κομμάτια ρε παιδιά...  Δηλαδή δυο άτομα να φάμε 30 τη μέρα;;;  :Stunned:   Μετά δε θα πονάει η κοιλίτσα;;   :Medic:    Εγώ με το ζόρι τρώω 4-5 και μπουκώνω, αφήστε που μετά δεν πεινάω για ώρες...  Με τα μελομακάρονα θα ζήσουμε;;; Να'ταν προφιτερόλ μάλιστα!  :Very Happy:  Γιαμμμμμμμμ

----------


## babality

Εγω χτες γυρισα απο προβα τσεκαρα να δω αν κοιμαται η μανα μου και κρυφα βουτηξα 5 σε ενα πιατακι και τα ξευτιλισα :Razz:

----------


## Sentenced

Συστατικά:
1 φλιτζάνι αλεύρι
1 ένα κουταλάκι μαγειρική σόδα
1 φλιτζάνι ζάχαρη
1 κουταλάκι αλάτι
1 φλιτζάνι βούτυρο
χυμός λεμονιού
4 μεγάλα αυγά
καρύδια
1 μπουκάλι Johnnie Walker
2 φλιτζάνια αποξηραμένα φρούτα

Εκτέλεση:
1. Δοκιμάστε το Johnnie Walker για να ελέγξετε την ποιότητα.

2. Πάρτε μια μεγάλη γαβάθα και δοκιμάστε το ουίσκι ξανά. Για να βεβαιωθείτε για την ποιότητα, γεμίστε ένα φλιτζάνι και πιείτε. Επαναλάβετε.

3. Βάλτε το αλεύρι και το βούτυρο στο μίξερ και χτυπήστε τα μέχρι να γίνει μια μαλακή μπάλα.

4. Προσθέστε ένα κουταλάκι σόδα. Ξαναχτυπήστε το.

5. Βεβαιωθείτε ότι το ουίσκι είναι ακόμα εντάξει. Δοκιμάστε άλλο ένα φλιτζάνι. Σβήστε το μίξετ.

6. Σπάστε δυο αυτιά και προσθέστε τα στο μπολ. Ρίξτε και το φλιτζάνι με τα αποξηραμένα φούρτα.

7. Μιξάρετε το χτυπητό. Αν τα αποφρηξαμένα φούρτα κολήσουν στο μαραφέτι του μίρξερ ξύστε τα με ένα τσακαβίδι.

8. Δοκιμάστε το ουίθκι για να ελέγξετε τη γεύση του. Μετά, κοθκινήθτε δύο τζιφλάνια αλάτι. Ή κάτι τέτοιο.

9. Μπορείτε να βάλετε και πωθ το λένε. Ποιόθ ενδιαφέρεται.

10. Τώρα θπάθτε το λεμόνι και θτραγκίκθτε τα καρύδια θαθ. Ελέγξτε το ουίκι.

11. Προθθέθτε ένα μικρό κίτρινο κροκόδειλο. Απειλήθτε ένα μικρό κουταλάκι ζάχαρη ή κάτι άλλο. Ό,τι βρήτε τέλοθ πάντων.Πετάκθτε το κοντά θτα άλλα.

12. Λαδώθτε το φούρνο με κάτι που ζουλιέται και κατουρήθτε στο πθυγείο.
13. Ανάπθτε το ταπθί θτουθ 350 βαθμούθ.

14. Μη κθεχάθετε να χτυπήθετε το μίκθερ. Αφαιρέθτε τη μούρη θαθ από το μπωλ και θηκωθείτε από το φούρνο. Ελέγκθτε τοουίκι κθανά και πηγαίνετε θτο κρεββάτι.


Χαλά Κριθτούγεννα!

χικ

----------


## lamesaint

έχουμε χαλαρώσει και πεινάω τώρα οπότε ιδού...










άντε καλή μας όρεξη!!!!

----------


## harris

> Χαλά Κριθτούγεννα!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Έχω λιώσει λέμε! Έχω λιώσει απ'τα γέλια!!!  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :One thumb up:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Δώστε παστουρμά στον λαό...



Καλά μην του δώσετε πολύ και βρωμάει μετά  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ   ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ  
ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΧΡΥΣΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ* 
απο την forthnet με αγαπη κι ας εχουμε αλλον ISP :Wink:

----------


## Maximus Prime

1. Γιαουρτλού
2. Μουσακάς
3. Παστίτσιο
4. Μακαρονάδα Μπολωνέζ
5. Μακαρονάδα Καρμπονάρα
6. Κρητικός Ντάκος
7. Κοντοσούβλι κοτόπουλο
8. Ιμάμ Μπαϊλντί
9. Ψάρια (ό,τι να'ναι) στη σχάρα κ.λπ
10. Γεμιστα (με κιμά και όχι με ρύζι)

Αμάν...με έπιασε μια λιγούρα....

Άντε, καλή χρονιά σε όλους...

 :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Ολα καλα στο top10 *Maximus Prime*
αλλα στο τελος μας το χαλασες λιγο 
<<10. Γεμιστα (*με κιμά*  και όχι με ρύζι)>> :Razz:  
Εναλλακτικα προτεινω:
 10. Ρυζι πιλαφι με κοκκινη σαλτσα μανιταρια :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

Λοιπόν, ας είναι αυτή η πρώτη φορά που θα βοηθήσω κι'εγώ εδώ στην κουζίνα μας!

Για αρχή, aperitivos και αυθεντικό jamon!



και για την καλή μας όρεξη, patatas bravas (ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ δύσκολο να βρεί κάποιος ΚΑΛΕΣ patatas bravas...  :Whip:  ) με συνοδία μύδια !!!



 :Yahooooo:

----------


## manoulamou

Αυθεντικες ... παραδοσιακες ισπανικες λιχουδιες
Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα τις εκτιμησει δεοντως καθε πεινασμενος
και ιδιως η αγαπημενη σου :Wink:  

*Spoiler:*








κατιτις κι απο εμενα

----------


## CANNIBAL

θα "ΈΤΡΩΓΑ" ευχαρίστως τη Shakira!!χαχαχα!!

Καμιά φωτοργαφία απο κεφαλάκια παίζεϊ?

----------


## harris

> Καμιά φωτοργαφία απο κεφαλάκια παίζεϊ?


Shakiraς ή κάτι άλλο! Παρακαλώ διευκρίνησε!  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> θα "ΈΤΡΩΓΑ" ευχαρίστως τη Shakira!!χαχαχα!!
> 
> Καμιά φωτοργαφία απο κεφαλάκια παίζεϊ?


Σου το εχουμε ξαναπει :Wink: νομιζω :Razz: 
εκτος αν θες να περιμενεις το Πασχα τη μαγειριτσα!

----------


## BlindG

manoulamou:
Μάλλον είναι "της υγειηνής" έτσι που την κόβω  :Razz: 
Καλύτερα για 'μένα βέβαια  :Smile: 
Μου μένει όλο το φαΐ !  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## BlindG

Για ορεκτικά, ολίγον κοντοσούβλι  :Mr. Green: 

(ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν μου βγαίνουν τα thumbs ?  :Crying:  )

[img=http://img130.imagevenue.com/loc350/th_79561_04_Kalampokas__Kontosouvli_122_350lo.jpg]


Αλλά και το λουκάνικο είναι ΝΟΣΤΙΜΟΤΑΤΟ οπότε δεν μπορούμε να το αγνοήσουμε !!!  :No no: 

[img=http://img170.imagevenue.com/loc332/th_79566_05_Kalampokas__Loukaniko_122_332lo.jpg]


Προχορώντας λίγο ελαφρά, ακολουθεί μια μοσχαρίσια για να μην βαρύνουμε το πράγμα  :Thumbs up: 

[img=http://img130.imagevenue.com/loc321/th_79569_06_Kalampokas__Mosxarisia_122_321lo.jpg]


Συνεχίζοντας το ελαφρύ μας γεύμα, τιμούμε τις πανσετούλες  :Smile: 

[img=http://img172.imagevenue.com/loc502/th_79574_07_Kalampokas__Pansetes_122_502lo.jpg]

Καλή σας μέρα και καλό πρωινό  :Thumbs up:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## ntampa7

να τα βλέπαμε κιόλας...

----------


## BlindG

Ε κάνε ένα click!
Mπροστά σου είναι τα links  :Razz: 
Μη φοβάσαι, δεν δαγκώνουν  :Razz:

----------


## golity

> Ε κάνε ένα click!
> Mπροστά σου είναι τα links 
> Μη φοβάσαι, δεν δαγκώνουν


Μάλλον φοβάται μετά μη δαγκώσει την οθόνη  :Razz:

----------


## babality

χαχαχαχα :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## ntampa7

> Ε κάνε ένα click!
> Mπροστά σου είναι τα links 
> Μη φοβάσαι, δεν δαγκώνουν


κάνουμε και αστειάκια...?

----------


## ntampa7

> χαχαχαχα


και εσύ γελάς Βρούτε?

----------


## WAntilles

> να τα βλέπαμε κιόλας...


Πρόσεξε μην αλατίσεις και λεμονίσεις την οθόνη σου.  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> Ε κάνε ένα click! Mπροστά σου είναι τα links  Μη φοβάσαι, δεν δαγκώνουν


Εισαι ομως σιγουρος οτι αμα τα βλεπε ολ αυτα τα κοκκινα κρεατα η ισπανοφωνη καλλονη
(και οχι δεν εννοω την πασιγνωστη)
δεν θα σε δαγκωνε εσενα μετα, καθοτι μας ειπες ειναι του υγιεινου :Razz: ...

----------


## pareto v.

manoula mou οι ισπανόφωνες καλλονές μπορούν να εκτιμήσουν την αδυναμία μας σε απλούς καθημερινούς πειρασμούς όπως αυτό:


Α ρε Θεσσαλονίκη: Σου ξανάρχομαι έστω και για μιά μπουγάτσα.

ΟΥΦ. Τα 'πα και ησυχασα.

----------


## alwaysalone

Μια ερώτηση ψιλο-μαγειρικής να κάνω, στους/στις κατεχοντες το άθλημα?

Αυτές οι πιτες για σουβλάκι, θέλουν πολύ ωρα ψήσιμο? Αν δηλαδη απλως τις ζεστάνω για λίγα λεπτά στην τοστίερα ή στο φούρνο (χωρίς λαδωμα), τρώγονται ή θα ειναι ωμες?

----------


## feanor123

Ότι τρώγονται τρώγονται. Πρόσεχε μόνο μην σου ξεραθούν! Άλλωστε αυτός είναι ο κύριος λόγος λαδώματος.

----------


## manoulamou

> Α ρε Θεσσαλονίκη: Σου ξανάρχομαι έστω και για μιά *μπουγάτσα.*
> ΟΥΦ. Τα 'πα και ησυχασα.


Πως φαινονται οι "χαμουτζηδες" :ROFL: ... περαστε για φροντιστηριο :Whistle: 
*feanor123* τεκνον μου  :Smile:   γιατι δεν περασες και απο τα ενδοτερα να συστηθουμε?

----------


## px2

ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ(και νεροβραστα)

----------


## harris

> ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ(και νεροβραστα)


Μη χειρότερα!!! Τιμωρία είμαστε?!  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## alwaysalone

> Ότι τρώγονται τρώγονται. Πρόσεχε μόνο μην σου ξεραθούν! Άλλωστε αυτός είναι ο κύριος λόγος λαδώματος.


Ευχαριστώ..!

----------


## babality

> και εσύ γελάς Βρούτε?


 Ε μα κι εσυ :Laughing: 



> Εισαι ομως σιγουρος οτι αμα τα βλεπε ολ αυτα τα κοκκινα κρεατα η ισπανοφωνη καλλονη
> (και οχι δεν εννοω την πασιγνωστη)
> δεν θα σε δαγκωνε εσενα μετα, καθοτι μας ειπες ειναι του υγιεινου...


Μεσατζις τρανσφερντ του Σπειν. Θενκ γιου :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:

----------


## ESP1982

Update σε θέμα παστίτσιου.  :Razz:  

Δοκίμασα το εξής: να αντικαταστήσω τον κιμά με κάτι άλλο. Από τη μία ο κιμάς δε μου αρέσει και τόσο και από την άλλη, ήθελα κάτι πιο ελαφρύ ώστε και πολλές θερμίδες να μην έχει και να αναδεικνύεται περισσότερο η γεύση από την μπεσαμέλ.  :Razz:  

1- Δοκίμασα να βάλω αντί για κιμά αυτά τα ανάμεικτα λαχανικά που έχουν κυρίως καλαμπόκι. Ωραία βγήκε σχετικά, το μόνο κακό ήταν πως η μπεσαμέλ υπακούει στους νόμους του Νεύτωνα: ψιλοανακατεύτηκε με τα μακαρόνια λόγω βαρύτητας.  :Laughing:  

2- Με βάση το προηγούμενο πείραμα, ξαναδοκίμασα με κάτι πιο στερεό: φέτες γαλοπούλα για τοστ. Κι όμως, έγινε απίστευτο! Λόγω του ότι δεν υπήρχε κιμάς να πιάσει χώρο, υπήρξε η δυνατότητα να χώσω περισσότερη μπεσαμέλ!!!  :Worthy:  

3- Δε θυμάμαι αν το είχα ξαναγράψει αυτό, αλλά έχω πειραματιστεί και με καθαρισμένο κοτόπουλο. Μου άρεσε πολύ, αλλά κάπως "στεγνό". 


Νικητής τα φιλέτα γαλοπούλας.  :Razz:  Δεν ξέρω αν ενδιαφέρουν κανέναν τα αποτελέσματα αυτά, απλώς είπα να τα γράψω.  :Cool:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Δεν ξέρω αν ενδιαφέρουν κανέναν τα αποτελέσματα αυτά, απλώς είπα να τα γράψω.


Τον Μαμαλάκη ίσως;  :Razz:

----------


## ESP1982

> Τον Μαμαλάκη ίσως;


Φτου ρε.  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Μπορεις βεβαια παντοτε εαν δεν σου αρεσει
 ουτε ο κιμας ουτε κανενα αλλο κρεας
απλα να κανεις μακαρονια ογκρατεν
που ειναι ουσιαστικα παστιτσιο χωρις κιμα :Wink:

----------


## aria

Να σας πω εγώ την παραλλαγή μου:  Βράζω το μακαρόνι (κατά προτίμηση όχι το μακρύ του παστίτσιου αλλά κάποιο ριγκατόνι ή βίδες κλπ) σε αλατισμένο νερό και στραγγίζω.  Αραδιάζω στο πυρέξ ή ταψί και μαζί ρίχνω τριμμένο κεφαλοτύρι, τυρί (φέτα), κασέρι, ρεγκάτο (ό,τι τραβάει η όρεξη του καθενός) και ψιλοκομμένη γαλοπούλα ή ζαμπόν ή λουκανικάκι φρανκφούρτης (προτιμώ γαλοπούλα, το ζαμπόν και το λουκάνικο δίνουν έντονη γεύση για όποιον γουστάρει).  Αυτά τα ενώνω με κρέμα γάλακτος (ε, ας είναι με λίγα λιπαρά), περίπου 300 εμ ελ φτάνουν.  Ανακατεύω να ενωθούν όλα μαζί.

Αυτό μπορεί κάλλιστα να μπει έτσι στο φούρνο για κανα 20λεπτο στον αέρα στους 180 βαθμούς ή αφού έχει πέσει από πάνω μπεσαμέλ, πηκτή όμως (με περισσότερο αλεύρι) για να στέκεται, και πάνω απ' τη μπεσαμέλ τριμμένο κεφαλοτύρι.

Ιντζόι!!!

----------


## ESP1982

> Μπορεις βεβαια παντοτε εαν δεν σου αρεσει
>  ουτε ο κιμας ουτε κανενα αλλο κρεας
> απλα να κανεις μακαρονια ογκρατεν
> που ειναι ουσιαστικα παστιτσιο χωρις κιμα


To ξέρω, αλλά δε λέει το μακαρόνι ογκρατέν, μιας και η μπεσαμέλ θα αναμιχθεί με τα μακαρόνια και υπάρχει κίνδυνος να ξεραθούν. Κάτι σαν αυτό που έπαθα όταν έβαλα τα λαχανικά.  :Razz:  

Πώς του βγήκαν του τύπου έτσι στη φωτό;  :Blink:   :Very angry:  Εμένα γιατί δε μου βγαίνουν έτσι και χωρίς κάτι ενδιάμεσα από μπεσαμέλ και μακαρόνια ανακατεύονται μόνα τους;  :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

Παντως το αγαπημενο μου κομματι απ το παστιτσιο 
ειναι το πανω-πανω 
 με κεφαλοτυρι/μπεσαμελ/τριμμενη φρυγανιτσα τραγανιστο
ΓΙΑΜΥ :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> To ξέρω, αλλά δε λέει το μακαρόνι ογκρατέν, μιας και η μπεσαμέλ θα αναμιχθεί με τα μακαρόνια και υπάρχει κίνδυνος να ξεραθούν. Κάτι σαν αυτό που έπαθα όταν έβαλα τα λαχανικά.  
> 
> Πώς του βγήκαν του τύπου έτσι στη φωτό;   Εμένα γιατί δε μου βγαίνουν έτσι και χωρίς κάτι ενδιάμεσα από μπεσαμέλ και μακαρόνια ανακατεύονται μόνα τους;


Εμ, είπαμε, τη μπεσαμέλ απ' την αρχή πιο πηκτή (+2 κουτ. αλεύρι και βούτυρο με το ίδιο γάλα) για να στέκεται!  :Wink:

----------


## ESP1982

> Παντως το αγαπημενο μου κομματι απ το παστιτσιο 
> ειναι το πανω-πανω 
>  με κεφαλοτυρι/μπεσαμελ/τριμμενη φρυγανιτσα τραγανιστο
> ΓΙΑΜΥ


Το υπέρτατο τυρί για μπεσαμέλ είναι ένα: παρμεζάνα.  :Worthy:  Δοκίμασέ το μία φορά ,έτσι για τη δοκιμή. Πραγματικά ό,τι καλύτερο δοκίμασα σε μπεσαμέλ!!! Λίγο πιο ακριβό από τη μία, αλλά από την άλλη είναι απλά η καλύτερη επινόηση του ανθρώπου. :Razz:  




> Εμ, είπαμε, τη μπεσαμέλ απ' την αρχή πιο πηκτή (+2 κουτ. αλεύρι και βούτυρο με το ίδιο γάλα) για να στέκεται!


Έχεις ένα δίκιο!!! Θα το κοιτάξω την επόμενη φορά!


Έφτιαξα και για σήμερα βράδυ μία σαλάτα με μαρούλι, ψητό κοτόπουλο και τριμμένη παρμεζάνα από πάνω. Πωπω.  :Razz:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :Cool:  Έφυγε σε χρόνο dt!

----------


## aria

> Το υπέρτατο τυρί για μπεσαμέλ είναι ένα: παρμεζάνα.


Μα . . . ΦΥΣΙΚΑ! Απορώ πώς το ξέχασα . . .

Και η υπέρτατη σαλάτα: Ρόκα με μπαλσάμικο και μπόλικη παρμεζάνα . . .  :Wink:

----------


## Hengeo

Για μένα ο Νο1 συνδιασμός είναι ο εξής:

*Ψωμί, ελαιόλαδο, ρίγανη, αλάτι, φέτα, ντομάτα* 

(το τελευταίο εγώ το παραλείπω καθότι δεν μου αρέσει  :Razz: )

Παραλαγή του ίδιου είναι ο κρητικός ντάκος με παξιμάδι αντί για ψωμί. Όποιος δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει χάνει!

----------


## manoulamou

Κουκουβαγια :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ manoulamou!  :Worthy:  

[action=Hengeo]δεν βρίσκει emotion με σάλια να τρέχουν..[/action]

----------


## BlindG

> κάνουμε και αστειάκια...?


Γιατί μπρε?
Απαγορεύεται?
Εγώ φταίω που δεν μπαίνεις στον κόπο να πατήσεις πάνω σε highlighted links?  :Very Happy: 

Είναι δυνατόν να έχεις μπροστά σου τέτοια εδέσματα και να μην τα χαίρεσαι με πλακίτσα και παρεούλα????




> Εισαι ομως σιγουρος οτι αμα τα βλεπε ολ αυτα τα κοκκινα κρεατα η ισπανοφωνη καλλονη
> (και οχι δεν εννοω την πασιγνωστη)
> δεν θα σε δαγκωνε εσενα μετα, καθοτι μας ειπες ειναι του υγιεινου...


Mα *προφανώς* και δεν είναι της ΤΟΣΟ υγειηνής. Αν ήταν δεν θα άντεχα  :Sorry: 
Oι βασικές της αντιρρήσεις, αφορούν βασικά την ποσότητα που καταναλώνω γιατί .... μας κάνει να φαινόμαστε διπλοί....  :Biggrin:

----------


## manoulamou

Ειπα να σας κανω το τραπεζι, ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΣ ΟΡΕΞΗ :Smile:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Αν τα φάμε όλα αυτά θα πεθάνουμε...

----------


## hellenicsun

Αγαπημένο μου φαγητό;

Δύσκολη η επιλογή καθ'ότι μου αρέσουν όλα :Razz:  

Δύο φαγητά που μου αρέσουν πάρα πολύ είναι η Μιλανέζα (κομματάκια βραστού κοτόπουλου, ρύζι, μπεσαμέλ, τριμμένο τυρί) και Μπριάμ, να βουτάς το ψωμί και τη φέτα Δωδώνης μέσα, να λιώνεις..

ΠΕΙΝΑΩ!

----------


## alwaysalone

> ΠΕΙΝΑΩ!


Πετάξου για ένα βρώμικο... Βολεύει και η ..ωρα  :Wink: 






και λιγες ελληνικες τηγανητές πατάτες

----------


## hellenicsun

> Πετάξου για ένα βρώμικο... Βολεύει και η ..ωρα


Δυστηχώς εδώ που βρίσκομαι δεν υπάρχει ''υπηρεσία'' βρώμικου :Razz:  

Δε πειράζει, νηστικός θα κοιμηθώ (αν κοιμηθώ)..

----------


## alwaysalone

Κριμα.. Τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν και οι φωτο στο νετ...  :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Η ώρα είναι ότι πρέπει για ένα "βρώμικο". Και το πρασσόγυρο μας κάνει φυσικά.  :Laughing:

----------


## lamesaint

τώρα ψοφάω για κόκορα κοκκινστό με τραχανά στο Μάνη Μάνη πάντως ρε παιδιά...

----------


## aria

Με μακαρόνια σου κάνει;;  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

κανα γλυκάκι κάποιος? κάτι σε γαλόπιτα ίσως?

----------


## alwaysalone

> Η ώρα είναι ότι πρέπει για ένα "βρώμικο". Και το πρασσόγυρο μας κάνει φυσικά.


Πρασσόγυρο ναι! (Παντως πρεπει να πας να ζητήσεις τα ποσοστά σου, με τόση διαφήμιση που του εχεις κανει, αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει καμια περίπτωση να μην επιλεξει καποιος  ταξιδιώτης τον Πρασσα, αν λαχταρίσει σουβλάκι στη Σαλόνικα..  :Razz:  )




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από lamesaint 
> 
> Τώρα ψοφάω για κόκορα κοκκινστό με τραχανά στο Μάνη Μάνη πάντως ρε παιδιά...


Εμείς είχαμε σημερα τραχανα! (χωρις κοκορα ομως). Μου ειχε λείψει, ειχα να φαω καμια δεκαετία..

----------


## lamesaint

> Με μακαρόνια σου κάνει;;


μια χαρά είναι, την άλλη φορά κοκκινιστό πλήζ  :Smile:

----------


## aria

manoulamaaaaaaaaas!

Έλα να αναλάβεις τούτον τον απαιτητικό πελάτη πλιζ!!  :Razz:

----------


## mich83

Παστιτσάδο  :Respekt:

----------


## lamesaint

> manoulamaaaaaaaaas!
> 
> Έλα να αναλάβεις τούτον τον απαιτητικό πελάτη πλιζ!!


εντάξει βρε Αρια , με έχεις καλύψει και συ, δεν τρέχει... :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Δυστυχως παρ ολο που το ξενυχτησα
ειχαμε ενα κοριτσι να βοηθησουμε (με dialer προβλημα πιθανο)
και κουτουλαω  :Yawn:   :Yawn:  , αργησα πολυ να το δω
πρωΐ τα λεμε ξανα
 να σας κερασω ο,τι τραβαει η ψυχη σας :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΣ ΟΡΕΞΗ BON APPETIT Buon appetito! Enjoy your meal!*

----------


## alwaysalone

Εγώ θα πάρω τον τραχανά και τα σουβλάκια με την πίτα.. γιαμμ!!
(από ο,τι ειδα στην φωτο, εχουν βάλει βασιλικό.. Δε το ήξερα οτι του πάει.. Βεβαια λειπει κατι βασικό απο την φωτο.. Η *ΦΕΤΑ*, τριμμένη μεσα στον τραχανα!)

----------


## teo_L20

Μην με ανοιγετε την ορεξή παθαινω ΣΟΚ!

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		AX μπρε *teo_L20*  <<φατε ματια ψαρια>>, ξερω  :Crying:  κατι σαν την Χονολουλου  :Wink:   σε σχεση με την Κοζανη...

----------


## aria

Ζεστό-ζεστό και μοσχοβολάει πορτοκάλι . . .  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

πέσαν πείνες βλέπω, ζεστό και έφυγε το 1/4 ;   :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> πέσαν πείνες βλέπω, ζεστό και έφυγε το 1/4 ;


Κανονικά!  Του την έπεσε ο συζυγούλης!  :Laughing:  

Καλά, όχι και 1/4, 1/6 θα 'λεγα . . .

----------


## manoulamou

:Respekt:  *Προλαβαινουμε;;;* :Worthy:

----------


## aria

:ROFL:  

Χαρτάκι πήρατε; Εγώ δεν ξέρω τπτ, κανονίστε τα νούμερά σας . . .  :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Κοντευουμε να τις 100στησουμε :Wink:  τις σελιδες!  Καμμια συνταγη για σαρακοστιανα παιζει;
*Ταραμοσαλάτα*
Ενα από τα πιο συνηθισμένα νηστήσιμα ορεκτικά.

*Spoiler:*




			ΥΛΙΚΑ
• 100 γρ. Ταραμά (χαβιάρι μπακαλιάρου)
• 5 μέτριες Φέτες λευκό ψωμί (2-3 ημερών)
• Χυμό 1 Λεμονιού
• 1 μικρό Κρεμμύδι ψιλοκομμένο
• 100 ml Ελαιόλαδο
• Μαύρες Ελιές για γαρνίρισμα
ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
• Αφαιρέστε την κόρα από το ψωμί και μουσκέψτε το σε μπολ για 10 λεπτά.
• Στραγγίστε το ψωμί και βάλτε το σε βαθύ μπολ μαζί με τον ταραμά και το κρεμμύδι.
• Χτυπήστε με μίξερ χεριού για 2-3 λεπτά και συνεχίστε να χτυπάτε προσθέτοντας λίγο - λίγο το λάδι και το λεμόνι.
• Φυλάξτε την ταραμοσαλάτα στο ψυγείο για 30 λεπτά πριν σερβίρετε.
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ
• Σερβίρετε σε μικρό πιάτο και γαρνίρετε με ελιές.
• Στο αρχικό μείγμα μπορείτε να προσθέσετε 1-2 σκελίδες σκόρδο.
• Μπορείτε να αντικαταστήσετε όλο το ψωμί η μέρος του 
με βρασμένες πατάτες που τις έχετε κάνει πουρέ. :Wink:  
• Διατηρήστε την ταραμοσαλάτα στο ψυγείο μέχρι 2 εβδομάδες.

----------


## aria

> Κοντευουμε να τις 100στησουμε τις σελιδες!


100;;;  :Thinking:   Πόσα ποστ βλέπεις ανά σελίδα;  :Stupid:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		1500/*15*=100 :Razz:   νομιζω οτι και το _default_ 15 ειναι :Thinking: 


Λαγανα ετοιματζηδικη ή απο τα ... χερακια μας;

----------


## Νικαετός

> Κανονικά!  Του την έπεσε ο συζυγούλης!  
> 
> Καλά, όχι και 1/4, 1/6 θα 'λεγα . . .



Καλά καλά , συνέχισε εσύ να του φτιάχνεις τέτοια και σε λίγο θα λες ο συζυγ΄...άρας LOL !! 

(Από ζήλεια τα λέω , δεν είναι τίποτα ...)

----------


## aria

> Λαγανα ετοιματζηδικη ή απο τα ... χερακια μας;


Ε, τριήμερο είναι, ας ξεκουραστούμε κι εμείς . . . ετοιματζήδικη αλλά από μερακλή φούρναρη!





> Καλά καλά , συνέχισε εσύ να του φτιάχνεις τέτοια και σε λίγο θα λες ο συζυγ΄...άρας LOL !! 
> 
> (Από ζήλεια τα λέω , δεν είναι τίποτα ...)


Με 10 ώρες στη δουλειά με ασταμάτητη κίνηση-γυμναστική δεν έχει ανάγκη!  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

*Δυο οψεις του ιδιου νομισματος, κατι σαν τον Ιανο 
Σε μια βδομαδα Καθαρα Δευτερα, την περασμενη Τσικνοπεμπτη.
Χοληστερολη στα  υψη ή Σαρακοστιανες λιχουδιες;;;* :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Ξερω πως εχει περασει λιγο η ωρα, αλλα για κοιταξτε 
αυτη την ανανεωμενη σελιδα και πειτε μου
εαν δεν θελετε να τα φατε ολα!!!
*ΤΡΙΓΩΝΑ*

*Spoiler:*





Υλικά:
    * 1κιλό Φύλλα Κρούστας
    * 8 κιλά Γάλα
    * 3κιλά Ζάχαρη
    * 2κιλά Αλεύρι
    * Μισό κιλό Κρόκο αυγού
Υλικά για σαντιγί:
    * 1,5 Λίτρο Κρέμα γάλακτος
    * 500 gr. Άχνη-ζάχαρη
Υλικά για σιρόπι:
    * 1700 gr. Νερό
    * 2 κιλά Ζάχαρη
    * 300 gr. Γλυκόζη
    * ½ Φλιτζανάκι Χυμό Λεμόνι
Προετοιμασία για Φύλλα:
Παίρνουμε ένα τετράγωνο φύλλο κρούστας και το διπλώνουμε στην μέση. Το βουτυρώνουμε πολύ καλά. Παίρνουμε την μία άκρη του φύλου και την διπλώνουμε απέναντι ,σχηματίζοντας ένα τρίγωνο, σαν μαντιλάκι. Διαδοχικά διπλώνουμε με την ίδια διαδικασία ως το τέλος της άλλης άκρης του φύλου.
Προετοιμασία για σιρόπι:
Σε μια κατσαρόλα ρίχνουμε το νερό, την ζάχαρη και την γλυκόζη βράζοντας σε σιγανή φωτιά. Μόλις το σιρόπι πάρει βράση ρίχνουμε το χυμό λεμονιού μέσα στη κατσαρόλα και ανακατεύουμε. Έπειτα το βράζουμε καλά μέχρι να δέσει.
Σιρόπιασμα:
Εφόσον έχουν κρυώσει τα τρίγωνα , τα βουτάμε στο σιρόπι, το οποίο πρέπει να έχει χλιαρή θερμοκρασία. Έπειτα αφήνουμε πάνω σε ένα στραγγιστήρι τα τρίγωνα , έτσι ώστε να στραγγίξουν πολύ καλά.
Προετοιμασία για κρέμα:
Βάζουμε σε μία κατσαρόλα το αγελαδινό γάλα μαζί με την ζάχαρη. Σε ένα άλλο σκεύος ανακατεύουμε καλά το αυγό και το αλεύρι με λίγο γάλα κρύο μέχρι να αφομοιωθούν πολύ καλά. Τα ρίχνουμε μέσα στην κατσαρόλα ενώ είναι σε χλιαρή θερμοκρασία.
Βράζουμε καλά το μίγμα μας ανακατεύοντας συγχρόνως, μέχρι να αφομοιωθούν όλα τα υλικά.
Ρίχνουμε την κρέμα σε ένα ταψί μεγάλο και την αφήνουμε να κρυώσει σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος.
Γέμισμα τριγώνων:
Περνούμε ένα, ένα τα τρίγωνα και τα χαράζουμε στο σημείο που έχουν φουσκώσει πιο πολύ. Έπειτα, πολύ προσεχτικά τα καθαρίζουμε εσωτερικά.
Γεμίζουμε εσωτερικά τα χαραγμένα τρίγωνα με κρέμα πολύ καλά. τα τοποθετούμε σε ένα δίσκο ή πιατέλα και τέλος γαρνίρουμε με σαντυγί στο σημείο που έχει κρέμα.
Προετοιμασία για την σαντιγί:
Χτυπάμε στο μίξερ την κρέμα γάλακτος με την αχνή -ζάχαρη μέχρι να πήξη καλά. Έπειτα ρίχνουμε την μισή ποσότητα σαντιγί μέσα στο ταψί με την κρέμα και ανακατεύουμε καλά.

----------


## aria

*ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΖΑΝΤΙΠΙ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΧΑΤΖΗ
*
μανουλαμου χτύπησες το αδύνατο σημείο μου!!!  :Crying:  
Και τίποτα να μη μου 'λειπε απ' την πατρίδα, τον Χατζή θα τον νοσταλγώ πάντα . . .
Αθάνατη *Σαλόνικα* με τα ωραία σου . . .
Ουφ, ευτυχώς έχω καριόκες στο ψυγείο, πάω να χτυπήσω μία (αχ, τι μας κάνεις πρωί-πρωί!)

----------


## manoulamou

Εχει βαρυνει λιγο το site με τα flash αλλα ειναι πανεμορφο  :Clap:  
κι εχει ολες τις συνταγες για τους μερακληδες των πολιτικων γλυκων!
Δεν κανω διαφημιση στο μαγαζι, ουτε το ξερω καν :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

έχει και ο βοράς τα ωραία του :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Δια του λογου το αληθες:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42597

κι ενα παλιοτερo: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6828

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Εγώ θα τσιμπήσω τα καλαμαράκια και τα τρίγωνα πανοράματος.  :Cool:

----------


## k_koulos

αν είχα μια μηχανή [φωτογραφική] θα σας έλεγα εγώ που μου κουνιέστε με 2-3 σπεσιαλιτέ και κείνες  εισαγωγής....

εχούμε και λέμε για πρώτα γραβίερα τριπολέως, λουκάνικο χωριάτικο, και φέτες φωμί στη σχάρα πασπαλισμένες με λάδι απο τις Κολλίνες, ρίγανη απο τον πάρνωνα, και σκόρδακι τρίπολης.Ντολμαδάκια με αμπελόφυλλα, πηχτή, παστό ..... 

Για σαλάτα μάπα/καρότο με μπόλικο λάδι και ξίδι απο τα ντόπια.

Μετά συνεχίζουμε με κρέατα στη σχάρα, γκιόσα , και γουρνοπούλα, κόκορα με χυλοπίτες από την βυτίνα, και πατατούλες τριπολεως ψητές στην χόβολη και γεμισμένες με μανούρομυζήθρα και μυρωδικά.

Συνοδεία κρασία απο το μαντεινιακό οροπέδιο ,Μαντινείες κυρίως, 

Μετά φρούτα τρίπολης [μήλα ντελίσια με μέλι απο το μαίναλο, και κανέλα] , και τέλος για γλυκά γαλατόπιτες, γαλακτομπούρικο με πρόβειο γάλα, καρυδόπιτα , σεραγλί με πρόβειο βούτηρο ντόπιο, και άλλα που μου διαφεύγουν.

Για τους επίμονους γιαουρτάκι πρόβειο με γλυκάτου κουταλίου , όλα απο ντόπια υλικά.

Αν δεν έχετε φάει στην τριπολή, δεν ξέρετε τι χάνετε [με έπιασε το πατριωτικό βραδιάτικα :Wink:  ]

----------


## pelasgian

[flame_mode=on]
Έχω φάει στη Τρίπολη και ξέρω τι δεν έχασα!
Αν είναι δυνατόν! 
Θα μας πουν οι χαμουτζήδες για φαγητό!
Οι Κωνσταντινοπολίτες τι πρέπει να κάνουν δηλαδή; 
Να γράψουν εγκυκλοπαίδεια;
[/flame_mode=on]

----------


## alwaysalone

> [flame_mode=on]
> Έχω φάει στη Τρίπολη και ξέρω τι δεν έχασα!
> Αν είναι δυνατόν! 
> Θα μας πουν οι χαμουτζήδες για φαγητό!
> Οι Κωνσταντινοπολίτες τι πρέπει να κάνουν δηλαδή; 
> Να γράψουν εγκυκλοπαίδεια;
> [/flame_mode=on]


Mπορεί οσοι εχουνε καταγωγή απο τον νότο να μην έχουνε μεγάλη κοιλιά απο τις μασες που ξερουν να κανουν οσοι ειναι απο το βορρά, εχουν ομως κάτι άλλο μεγάλο (μυαλό).. 

Αλλωστε ανέκαθεν η Πελοπόνησσος ειχε ταυτιστεί με τον ανδρισμό και τη σκληραγώγηση.. Ενας μέλαν ζωμός και ηταν υπεραρκετος για να πανε στο πόλεμο, οχι σα τα φλωράκια που υπήρχαν κει ψηλα...  :Twisted Evil: 

κ_koylos, ξέχασες τη μπομπότα...

----------


## k_koulos

[action=k_koulos]χαιδεύει το αγκίστρι στο στόμα  :Wink: [/action]


πρώτα από όλα πες μου οτι δεν έφαγες στην τρίπολη σαν φαντάρος...... :Whistle:  

απο κει και πέρα τι να μας πουν οι πολίτες, που όλη η κουζίνα τους είναι τίγκα στα μπαχάρια για να καλύπτουν το οτι δεν ξέρουν να μαγειρεύουν. :Cool:  

"να λήψουν τα μπαχάρια σου να δω τα μαγειρία σου....."

και στο κάτω κάτω το φαι δεν είναι για flame, φάε να φάμε  :One thumb up:

----------


## WandereR

> Μετά φρούτα τρίπολης [μήλα ντελίσια με μέλι απο το μαίναλο, και κανέλα] , και τέλος για γλυκά γαλατόπιτες, γαλακτομπούρικο με πρόβειο γάλα, καρυδόπιτα , σεραγλί με πρόβειο βούτηρο ντόπιο, και άλλα που μου διαφεύγουν.
> 
> Για τους επίμονους γιαουρτάκι πρόβειο με γλυκάτου κουταλίου , όλα απο ντόπια υλικά.


αχαχα, τι κάνει ο Νικόλας?

Αυτο το μήλο με μέλι θεικό.

Ας τους να λένε δεν ξέρουν να τρώνε αυτοί.


ΥΓ: Απιστευτο πάντως οτι έχει ΔΣΛΑΜ το στενό (!)

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη μικροι χορτασαμε αξεπεραστα απλα φαγακια και  δυναμωτικο μελανα ζωμο
δεν μας χαλαει τωρα στα βαθια γεραματα  :Razz:  
να δοκιμασουμε και λιγα μπαχαρια απο την Πολιτικη Κουζινα
{{{χάθηκε και ο παππους  :Sad:   προσφατα  :Respekt:  }}}

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> {{{χάθηκε και ο παππους


Αρκετά νέος  :Sorry:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Αγνωστος ευρυτερα (περαν της ταινιας), αοκνος εργατης του θεατρου,
τον οποιο πολλοι θα ηθελαν να τον ειχαν δασκαλο και σκηνοθετη τους :One thumb up: 



Κανενα  φαγακι για σημερα;

----------


## k_koulos

σήμερα πέμπτη, η μέρα σηκώνει σπιτικά φαγητά, έστω χοιρινό με σέλινα, λαγοτό, μπακαλιάρο σκορδαλιά, και άλλα τέτοια ταπεινά και καθημερινά της αρκαδικής κουζίνας.



Off Topic


		[και όχι δεν είμαι της ασσοε]

----------


## aria

Εγώ πάντως έφτιαξα σούπα: μοσχαράκι, καροτάκι, πατατούλες, σέλινο, μακαρονάκι, μπόλικο πιπεράκι και λεμονάκι και κρομμύδι για τη γεύση . . .

----------


## k_koulos

βγάζεις το μοσχαράκι, και το μακαρονάκι, τα φτιάχνεις κυρίως πιάτο [να φάτε και σεις κάτι], και την σουπίτσα με τα υπόλοιπα μου την στέλνεις με ένα e-mail  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

...*THX aria* :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Μάλλον θα παίξει ένα τέτοιο ->  σήμερα  :Cool:

----------


## manoulamou

Πρασογυρο εεε; και θα τη βγαλεις μονο με ενα :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> Μάλλον θα παίξει ένα τέτοιο ->  σήμερα


Ακόμα είναι ΝΩΡΙΣ.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


		πότε δεν είναι νωρίς/αργά για φαγητό και ποτό [χικ!]

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Πρασογυρο εεε; και θα τη βγαλεις μονο με ενα


Ένα,ένα γιατί θα πέσουν μάπες σήμερα  :Whistle:  




> Ακόμα είναι ΝΩΡΙΣ.


Ποιός είπε πως θα πάω τώρα;  :Whistle:   :Razz:

----------


## nickaraxnos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		πότε δεν είναι νωρίς/αργά για φαγητό και ποτό [χικ!]


 :One thumb up:  Απόλυτα σωστό. Άντε και είπα οτι θα κόψω το κρέας αλλά με κάτι τέτοια που διαβάζω, με βλέπω να φοράω στολή και να πηδάω απο ταράτσα σε ταράτσα για να φτάσω στο πλησιέστερο γυράδικο  :Embarassed:

----------


## k_koulos

> Άντε και είπα οτι θα κόψω το κρέας .....


άρρωστος είσαι;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

Αν μπορείς περιόρισε το, για να μπορείς να το εκτιμάς όταν το τρώς, και για να αγοράζεις και καλύτερο [ :Thinking:  ]

και φυσικά μην το κόψεις πριν δοκιμάσεις γιαπωνέζικο μοσχαράκι [με ένα περίεργο όνομα που μου διαφεύγει τώρα].

:σλουρπ:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> και φυσικά μην το κόψεις πριν δοκιμάσεις γιαπωνέζικο μοσχαράκι [με ένα περίεργο όνομα που μου διαφεύγει τώρα].
> 
> :σλουρπ:


Σουκιγιάκι;  :Thinking:

----------


## nickaraxnos

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει γιαπωνέζικο αλλά απο αυτά τα ανατολίτικα προτιμώ ταϊλανδέζικο. :One thumb up:  
Για το κρέας προσπαθώ να κάνω συμπαράσταση στη γυναίκα μου πουπηρε 4 κιλά και την έχει πιάσει πανικός :Laughing:   Τρώω κρυφά όμως :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει γιαπωνέζικο αλλά απο αυτά τα ανατολίτικα προτιμώ ταϊλανδέζικο. 
> Για το κρέας προσπαθώ να κάνω συμπαράσταση στη γυναίκα μου πουπηρε 4 κιλά και την έχει πιάσει πανικός  Τρώω κρυφά όμως


Ναι , αλλά έτσι δεν στρώνει χαρακτήρα .  :Whistle:  :Whistle: . Κανονικά έπρεπε να σε βλέπει να τρως καθημερινά κανονικά και εκείνη να δείχνει αυτοσυγκράτηση ... 

Αχχχ , οι σημερινοί νέοι ... και ύστερα παραπονιέστε πως έχουν χαλάσει οι γυναίκες  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

_Σουκιγιάκι (Sukiyaki)_
<<Πολύ γνωστό γιαπωνέζικο πιάτο, που μαγειρεύεται στο τραπέζι. Αποτελείται από λεπτοκομμένα λαχανικά και κρέας κομμένο σε λεπτές σαν χαρτί φέτες. Τα λαχανικά και το κρέας τηγανίζονται σε σάλτσα σόγιας και σβήνονται με ρυζόκρασο. Συνοδεύονται με ρύζι και ο κάθε καλεσμένος σερβίρεται μόνος του.>>
http://japanesefood.about.com/od/bee...fsukiyaki.htm;) 

*Spoiler:*




*INGREDIENTS:*
    * 1 pound thinly sliced beef * It tastes better if the beef is cut very thin.
    * A handful of shirataki noodles (made from yam cakes) or cellophane noodles
    * 7-8 shiitake mushroom
    * 1 block enoki mushrooms
    * 1 medium size leek
    * 1 Chinese cabbage
    * 1 block of yaki-dofu (grilled tofu)
    ** For sukiyaki sauce*:
    * 3 tbsps - soy sauce / 3 tbsps - sake (Japanese rice wine) / 3 tbsps - sugar / 1 cup - dashi soup stock
    * *For dipping*: 4 eggs 
*PREPARATION:*
Cut all ingredients into bite-sized pieces. Arrange all ingredients on a large plate and place the plate at the table. Mix soy sauce, sake, sugar, and soup stock to make sukiyaki sauce. Set a hot plate or gas grill at the table. *After this point, everything is done at the table as you eat. Heat a little oil in a shallow skillet (can be a fry pan or a hot plate) at the table. Fry beef slices, then add sukiyaki sauce. Add other ingredients when the sauce starts to boil. Simmer until all ingredients are softened. Dip the cooked sukiyaki into the raw, beaten eggs and begin to eat. As the liquid boils away, add more sukiyaki sauce.
**Makes 4 servings*

----------


## nickaraxnos

> Ναι , αλλά έτσι δεν στρώνει χαρακτήρα . . Κανονικά έπρεπε να σε βλέπει να τρως καθημερινά κανονικά και εκείνη να δείχνει αυτοσυγκράτηση ... 
> 
> Αχχχ , οι σημερινοί νέοι ... και ύστερα παραπονιέστε πως έχουν χαλάσει οι γυναίκες


Αν αυτό το 48 ισχύει (by the way manoula σιγά μην είσαι 52), παππού θα σου πω κάτι. Με αυτήν την τακτική που προτείνεις θα έχανα πολλά προνόμια  :Respekt:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> by the way manoula σιγά μην είσαι 52


Δεν εχω ψηφιακη φωτο, ουτε scanner, ουτε videocamera :Razz:  να σου ανεβασω ID :Whistle: 
Just take my word for it! Παιζει να ειμαι και 53 :Smile: ...

----------


## k_koulos

α όχι και να μου προσβάλλετε το γιαπωνέζικο μοσχαράκι. μιλάμε για "κομπε" , μεγαλωμένο μέσα στην χλίδα, με τα παχάκια του, φτάνει τα 100 ευρώ η μπριτζόλα.  Απίστευτη γεύση, και απίστευτη τύχη να σου το πληρώνουν.



Off Topic


		 These cattle are massaged with sake and are fed a daily diet that includes large amounts of beer. This produces meat that is extraordinarily tender, finely marbled, and full-flavored<-------και φυσικά εμπεριέχει την άλλη μου αγάπη το ποτό!!! :yami:

----------


## aria

http://www.kobesteakhouse.com/

----------


## k_koulos

> http://www.kobesteakhouse.com/


ο τύπος τα σπάει, νόθος γιος του Chacky Chan, αλλά και η μπριτζολίτσα από δίπλα ροδισμένη μια χαρά......  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αν αυτό το 48 ισχύει (by the way manoula σιγά μην είσαι 52), παππού θα σου πω κάτι. Με αυτήν την τακτική που προτείνεις θα έχανα πολλά προνόμια



Πίσω έχει η ...αχλάδα την ουρά , τέκνον μου !!

----------


## aria

Ναι αλλά και όποιος μπερδεύεται με τα πίτουρα τον τρώνε οι κότες  :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Κι οποιος ανακατευεται με τις κοτες κολλαει γριπη...:

----------


## aria

Τότε ένα μήλο την ημέρα το γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα . . . 
(κι ένα σκόρδο την ημέρα τον καθένα κάνει πέρα - άσχετο)  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Όπως καταλαβες συνονόματε , είμαστε χαμένοι από χέρι ..., κορίτσια πάσο . Καληνύχτα και καλά μαγειρέματα !  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

same to you  :Smile:   shame on us  :Razz:  καλα το εγραψα;

----------


## aria

:One thumb up:  

Πάω κι εγώ να συμπληρώσω τη φιλαρμονική του Ροχα Λητού που ακούω απ' το βάθος . . .  :Yawn:

----------


## nickaraxnos

> Όπως καταλαβες συνονόματε , είμαστε χαμένοι από χέρι ..., κορίτσια πάσο . Καληνύχτα και καλά μαγειρέματα !


Πράγματι (που θα έλεγε και ο Αντρέ). Πάντα έτσι ήτανε. Κλασικό παράδειγμα ο πατέρας στο "Γάμος Αλα Ελληνικά".. :Smile:  



Off Topic


		Οκ μανούλαμ i believe you  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Παρ ολο που ελαχιστοι θελουν ή μπορουν να την τηρησουν σε ολη της την εκταση
επειδη σιγουρα καποιοι ενδιαφερονται να ξερουν λεπτομερειες περι Νηστειας
που τυπικα αρχιζει για την Μεγαλη Τεσσαρακοστη απο την επομενη Καθαρα Δευτερα:

*Spoiler:*




*  Η νηστεία της  Μεγάλης Τεσσαρακοστής*  διαρκεί από την  Καθαρή Δευτέρα έως και το Σάββατο του Λαζάρου. Νηστεύουμε από το κρέας, το ψάρι και τα  γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα. Ψάρι καταλύουμε δύο φορές: στις 25 Μαρτίου,  εορτή του Ευαγγελισμού της  Θεοτόκου και την Κυ-ριακή των Βαΐων. Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή η νηστεία εντείνεται με την μη κατάλυση οίνου και ελαίου.	
* Η νηστεία της αγίας και μεγάλης Εβδομάδας*  μαζί με αυτή της Τετάρ-της  και της  Παρασκευής  είναι  οι αρχαιότερες νηστείες της  Εκκλησίας και ανάγονται στους  αποστολικούς χρόνους. Αρχίζει το   βράδυ της  Κυ-ριακής  των Βαΐων και  λήγει τα  ξημερώματα  της Κυριακής του Πάσχα μετά το τέλος της θείας Λειτουργίας. Νηστεύουμε το κρέας, το ψάρι, τα γαλακτοκομικά, το αλκοόλ και το λάδι. Λάδι  καταλύουμε μόνο την Με-γάλη Πέμπτη,  λόγω του Μυστικού  Δείπνου, δηλαδή  της παράδοσης σε μας  της  θείας  Ευχαριστίας. Την  Μεγάλη  Παρασκευή  και  το Μεγάλο Σάββατο η νηστεία εντείνεται ακόμη περισσότερο.  
*****
_Τα σάββατα και τις κυριακές απαγορεύεται ρητώς η νηστεία του ελαίου, 
λόγω του χαρμόσυνου χαρακτήρα των ημερών αυτών.
 Νηστεύεται μόνο το Μεγάλο Σάββατο. 	
_



Προσωπικα πρεσβευω οτι σημασια δεν εχουν τοσο τα εισερχομενα (φαγητα-ποτα)
οσο τα εξερχομενα δλδ η κοινωνικη μας συμπεριφορα. Για τα λοιπα οπως λεει και 
η πασιγνωστη παροιμια <<ασθενης και οδοιπορος αμαρτιαν ουκ εχει>> :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

> Προσωπικα πρεσβευω οτι σημασια δεν εχουν τοσο τα εισερχομενα (φαγητα-ποτα) οσο τα εξερχομενα δλδ η κοινωνικη μας συμπεριφορα.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!  :One thumb up: 

Καλύτερα να μη νηστέψεις καθόλου από το να νηστέψεις μόνο για το τυπικό..

----------


## BlindG

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι φιλοξενούμενος από άνθρωπο που γνωρίζει τις αρρώστιες μου.... Ε.... ενώ όλοι είχανε παραγγήλει κινέζικο, ορίστε τι περίμενε εμένα... και πάνω απ'όλα, σε τι μέγεθος ήταν  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Το μικρο διπλανο πιατο τι εχει *shakir* oπιτα; :Razz:  
Παντως η μεριδα τα μακαρονια μοιαζει πολυ με κατι ξεγυρισμενες πιαταρες που τρωγαμε 
πριν κατι καλοκαιρια  στη Ζακυνθο σ ενα φαγαδικο το *Μαλανο* στους Κηπους  :Worthy:  
 οπου συχναζουνε οι ντοπιοι και κατι ψαγμενοι "ξενομεριτες" :One thumb up:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Α ρε Καμπαμαρού. Και γω λαζάνια έφαγα σήμερα (με σνίτσελ)  :Rock guitar:

----------


## aria

AtoC είσαι πρώτος! Κι έσπαζα το κεφάλι μου για αύριο . . . σνίτσελ it is!  :One thumb up:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Προτιμώ το ATC  :Razz:  

Χαίρομαι που σε ενέπνευσα να σκεφτείς το αυριανό φαγητό  :Laughing:

----------


## alwaysalone

Καλά, αυτά με τις νηστείες - γνώμη μου- είναι εντελώς χαζομάρα.. 

Προσωπικά δε νηστεύω σχεδόν ποτέ..

Το λάδι παντως, δε λείπει ποτέ απο τη διατροφή μου -έχουμε και ενα αναπαραγωγικό σύστημα να φροντίσουμε εμεις οι γυναικές και το λάδι ειναι η μεγαλύτερη πηγη βιταμίνης Ε -a.k.a τοκοφερόλη.

Άλλη ειναι η σημασία της Καθαράς Δευτέρας, και σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται μονο αυτη τη μερα.

Πάντως εχει γέλιο που μερικοί τη καθαρά δευτέρα ταράζουν τα χταποδάκια, τη τσάμπα φασουλάδα, το χαλβά, τρεκλίζουν απο τη ρετσίνα και νομίζουν οτι ετσι ειναι καλοί χριστιανοι επειδη απλα δε τρωνε κρεας και γαλακτοκομικά..!! 

Addictedtochaos ωραία τα ζυμαρικά! Ενα απο τα αγαπημένα μου φαγητά! :slourp: Εγω τα προτιμώ με τυριά, κουκουνάρι και βασιλικό!

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Καλά, αυτά με τις νηστείες - γνώμη μου- είναι εντελώς χαζομάρα.. 
> 
> Προσωπικά δε νηστεύω σχεδόν ποτέ..


[hatred mode on]

Άλλη μια μπούρδα του γνωστού φραντσάιζ (κατά WAn)  :Twisted Evil:  




> Άλλη ειναι η σημασία της Καθαράς Δευτέρας, και σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται μονο αυτη τη μερα.


Η σημασία αυτών των "γιορτών" είναι να κάθονται οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και να βγάζουν τις ψησταριές τους απ'το ντουλάπι  :Twisted Evil:  




> Πάντως εχει γέλιο που μερικοί τη καθαρά δευτέρα ταράζουν τα χταποδάκια, τη τσάμπα φασουλάδα, το χαλβά, τρεκλίζουν απο τη ρετσίνα και νομίζουν οτι ετσι ειναι καλοί χριστιανοι επειδη απλα δε τρωνε κρεας και γαλακτοκομικά..!!


Όποιος έχει αυτογνωσία, δεν κάνει με το ζόρι πράγματα για να πείσει τον εαυτό του και τους γύρω του πως είναι καλός άνθρωπος, χριστιανός, πολίτης, κλπ  :Twisted Evil:  

[hatred mode off]




> Addictedtochaos ωραία τα ζυμαρικά! Ενα απο τα αγαπημένα μου φαγητά! :slourp: Εγω τα προτιμώ με τυριά, κουκουνάρι και βασιλικό!


Εγώ τα προτιμώ όπως λάχει. Το αγαπημένο μου όμως είναι σκέτο μακαρόνι 10άρι με τριμμένο κεφαλοτύρι  :Razz:

----------


## alwaysalone

Χαχα! Συμφωνούμε  :Razz:  !



Off Topic


		Κι όσο σκέφτομαι οτι πάλι θα αρχίσουν τα κλαρίνα στη γειτονιά μου απο το χάραμα..  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Εδώ βαράει μέταλ 24/7. Δε πα να καίγεται το πελεκούδι έξω. Ποσώς με αφορά  :Razz:  

Για να είμαστε και on topic...

----------


## alwaysalone

Ένα τέτοιο θα φάω τη Καθαρά Δευτερα..  :Twisted Evil:  
Μόνο που θα ειναι σπιτικό το μπιφτέκι, και οχι σα το fake που έχει η φωτο σου..  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## lamesaint

> Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι φιλοξενούμενος από άνθρωπο που γνωρίζει τις αρρώστιες μου.... Ε.... ενώ όλοι είχανε παραγγήλει κινέζικο, ορίστε τι περίμενε εμένα... και πάνω απ'όλα, σε τι μέγεθος ήταν



Εεεε ρε άρρωστεεεεε!!!!  :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

> Το μικρο διπλανο πιατο τι εχει *shakir* oπιτα; 
> Παντως η μεριδα τα μακαρονια μοιαζει πολυ με κατι ξεγυρισμενες πιαταρες που τρωγαμε 
> πριν κατι καλοκαιρια  στη Ζακυνθο σ ενα φαγαδικο το *Μαλανο* στους Κηπους  
>  οπου συχναζουνε οι ντοπιοι και κατι ψαγμενοι "ξενομεριτες"


Το διπλανό πιάτο είχε Shakirανοιξιάτικο Shakiroρολό  :Yahooooo: 




> Εεεε ρε άρρωστεεεεε!!!!


Μα γιατί???  :What..?: 

Εγώ φταίω που με ξέρουνε και με δουλεύουνε ?  :Crying: 

Ε, την άλλη μέρα το ζήτημα του φαγητού έγινε ΕΛΑΦΡΩΣ σοσιαλιστικότερο  :Razz: 
(στην ουσία αποφασίστηκε να φάμε όλοι Μακαρόνια  :Razz:  ..... Διαφαίνεται καθαρά όμως και πάλι μια καπιταλιστική/πλουτοκρατική τάση....  :Whistling: )

----------


## nickaraxnos

Πάλι κιμά με μακαρόνια έφαφες;  :Razz:  

Έμμ έχωτην εντύπωση οτι το κουτάλι δε χρειάζεται  :Whistle:  
Απο την άλλη περι ορέξεως μακαρονόπιτα  :One thumb up:

----------


## BlindG

Μα εγώ δεν τα ήθελα!  ( :Whistling: ) Οι άλλοι το αποφασίσανε  :Mr. Green: 
Αλήθεια λέω!

Το κουτάλι χρειάζεται για να διατηρούμε τους τύπους.
Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν κυρίες (γιατί τους Κυρίους (δώστε σημασία στο ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Κ) ΔΕΝ τους νοιάζουν τέτοιες ΑΗΔΙΕΣ )  :Whip:  οι οποίες είναι αντίθετες με τρόπους κατάπωσης που προϋποθέτουν το πρόσωπο του τρώγοντος να είναι ιδιαίτερα κοντά στο πιάτο και μετά 2 πηρουνιών να διευκολύνει την εισροή Μακαρονιών
!

----------


## nickaraxnos

Εδώ είμαστε για να ελευθερώσουμε τους φίλους μας απο τα δεσμά της γυναικείας σκλαβιάς. Να πεις τις κυρίες οτι το κουτάλι στα μακαρόνια α-π-α-γ-ο-ρ-ε-υ-ε-τ-α-ι. Όπως επίσης και να τα κόβεις με το στόμα. Μη μασάς λοιπόν και αν σου πούνε και τίποτα να τις παραπέμψεις στο Ζαμπούνη στο κεφάλαιο Ζαμπουνομακαρονάδες  :Biggrin:

----------


## BlindG

Το κόψιμο με το στόμα είναι ΙΕΡΟΣΥΛΙΑ. 
Είναι ΤΡΙΣΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ απ'το κουτάλι (που σε βοηθάει να φτιάξεις τη μπουκιά σου ΟΠΩΣ ΤΗ ΘΕΣ).

ΡΟΥΦΗΓΜΑ ΜΕΤΑ (απαισίου - κατά τις κυρίες) ΘΟΡΥΒΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙ ΝΑ ΡΟΥΦΗΧΤΕΙ

είναι η *ΜΟΝΗ* λύση!

----------


## manoulamou

Πολυ θα ηθελα να μαθω τι ειναι ακριβως το ορεκτικο στο πανω μερος της φωτο:
 NAI στο γκρι μεταλικο πιατακι αναφερομαι!  Πασα συνταγη δεκτη...

----------


## BlindG

Αυθεντική γαλλική συνταγή!
Λα πτο, παλ ακγεμ ο Φουκί  :Thumbs up:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Βλέπω έριξες και λίγα μακαρόνια πάνω στον κιμά Τυφλέ  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Το λάθος της φωτογραφίας είναι οτι δεν φαίνεται το ΥΨΟΣ των Μακαρονιών  :Thumbs up: 
Έπρεπε να υπάρχει επαρκής ποσότητα κιμά  :What..?:

----------


## harris

> Το λάθος της φωτογραφίας είναι οτι δεν φαίνεται το ΥΨΟΣ των Μακαρονιών


Δεν είναι λάθος! Είναι η "ψευδαίσθηση της φωτογραφημένης πραγματικότητας"  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## alwaysalone

> Ε, την άλλη μέρα το ζήτημα του φαγητού έγινε ΕΛΑΦΡΩΣ σοσιαλιστικότερο 
> (στην ουσία αποφασίστηκε να φάμε όλοι Μακαρόνια  ..... Διαφαίνεται καθαρά όμως και πάλι μια καπιταλιστική/πλουτοκρατική τάση.... )


Εμένα γιατι ο κιμας στο δεξι πιάτο, μου φαίνεται σαν σκουλικάκια..;; Μου φάνηκαν σαν να κουνιούνται..  :Vava:  ...  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Ααχχχ, σαν τη μανούλα και τα έτοιμα δεν έχει . . .  

Μουσακάς υπερυψωμένος και σαλάτες όλων των ειδών, τριών ειδών ψωμί, δυο κρασιά και στο τέλος μηλόπιτα σπέσιαλ . . . !

Τσιμπήσαμε πάλι . . .  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

Εψαχνα για μηλοπιτα και βρηκα αυτες τις χορταστικες σελιδες.
*ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΣ ΟΡΕΞΗ* :Smile:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Μαμήθηκε το template, once more  :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Αναδημοσιευση:




> Λοιπον το site του Μαμαλακη ειναι το http://www.eliasmamalakis.gr
> Εχει πολλες και καλες συνταγες....Καλη σας χορταση κυριες-οι

----------


## Tem

> Δεν είναι λάθος! Είναι η "ψευδαίσθηση της φωτογραφημένης πραγματικότητας"


καλό αυτό  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> Μαμήθηκε το template, once more


Ζητω συγγνωμη απο τους χρηστες Opera, αλλα στους αλλους browsers δεν φαινεται 
να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα :Sorry: . αφαιρεσα καποιες φωτο τωρα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Ζητω συγγνωμη σπο τους χρηστες Opera, αλλα στους αλλους browsers δεν φαινεται 
> να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα.




Off Topic



Καλά, δεν θα πεθάνουμε κι όλας απ'τη στεναχώρια. Μια παρατήρηση έκανα απλώς  :Smile: 

Απ'ό,τι βλέπω με firefox είναι μεν πιο συμπτηγμένο, αλλά δείχνει μόνο δύο φωτογραφίες.

Ενώ στον opera εμφανίζει 6. Γι'αυτό δεν "σπάει" το template με firefox.

Edit. Γιατί δεν τις βάλατε από κάτω;  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

απο το πολύ καλό σιτε http://www.brat.gr τους κλέβω αυτήν την μπριτζολίτσα  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hengeo

Λοιπόν, ήμουν στον Άγιο Νικόλαο Καρεπνησίου από την περασμένη Πέμπτη μέχρι την Κυριακή και το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι ξέρουν να τρώνε εκεί πάνω..

Τι κρέατα, τι πίτες, τι ομελέτες με πατάτες τηγανιτές, τι γλυκά του κουταλιού, τι μαρμελάδες, τι κρασιά.. καμμία σχέση με τα ψεύτικα που τρώμε εδώ..

----------


## mich83

> απο το πολύ καλό σιτε http://www.brat.gr τους κλέβω αυτήν την μπριτζολίτσα



Τελικά οι βροντόσαυροι δεν έχουν εξαφανιστεί  :Mr. Green:

----------


## manoulamou

Η Σαρακοστη βρε δεν σας λεει τπτ :Razz:  ΜΠΡΙΤΖΟΛΑΡΕΣ Τεταρτη και  μαλιστα σε περιοδο Νηστειας;;;;
Διαβαστε μπαγιατικες τιμες και κλασικες συμβουλες...
Και τωρα σουσαμι ανοιξε:

----------


## aria

Λόγω ασθενείας, λέω να φτιάξω έναν περιποιημένο Τραχανά σήμερις . . . 

Σαρακοστή-ξεσαρακοστή, το τυράκι μου πάντως θα το τρίψω από πάνω  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Παντως ειλικρινα παρ ολο που δεν τις εχω δοκιμασει στην πραξη
οι συνταγες με ταχινι ή χαλβα *φαινονται* πολλλυυυυ γευστικες :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

ταχίνι RULEZ [που λένε και οι μεταλάδες]

απο τα καλύτερα συστατικά, και ο χαλβάς ζεστός  απο το καζάνι απίστευτος..... τι ωραία που είχαμε περάσει στο εργοστάσιο του "μακεδονικού χαλβά"  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Για το απογευματινό μας καφεδάκι . . . 



(χάλια φωτο, έγινε χίλια κομμάτια το φλας της ψηφιακής πριν μια βδομάδα...  :Sad: )

----------


## k_koulos

:yammi/slourp: <------παγκόσμιες λέξεις γευστικής ευχαρίστησης 


Να σε καλά γιατί το κρουασάν με το καφεδάκι δεν με είχε συγκινήσει :One thumb up:

----------


## alwaysalone

> Για το απογευματινό μας καφεδάκι . . . 
> 
> 
> 
> (χάλια φωτο, έγινε χίλια κομμάτια το φλας της ψηφιακής πριν μια βδομάδα... )


Καλά τα μάτια μου κάνουν πουλάκια!  :Wall:  
Στην αρχή νομιζα οτι εγραφες "για το απογευματινο μας κεφτεδάκι" και πήγα να γραψω "πολύ λιπάκι δεν εχουν τα κομμένα μπιφτεκάκια....;" doiing!

Πολύ ωραίο φαίνεται aria!  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:  
Εγώ θα πάρω ένα κομματακι παντως..  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

*Τρωγεται και παγωμενο εεε;;;*

----------


## aria

> *Τρωγεται και παγωμενο εεε;;;*


Είναι μόνιμα ζγκατάψυξ'!!!  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

*Μωσαϊκο ή κορμος παγωμενος* 

*Spoiler:*




Υλικά
    * 1 πακέτο βούτυρο
    * 1 κουτί κακάο
    * 1 σακουλάκι άχνη
    * 2 βανίλιες
    * 4-5 πακέτα τετράγωνα μπισκότα
    * Γάλα εβαπορέ
    * 1 αυγό (προαιρετικά)
    * 1 κούπα καρύδια ψιλοκομμένα (προαιρετικά)  
Ετοιμασία
   1. Αφήνουμε το βούτυρο για 2 ώρες έξω από το ψυγείο για να μαλακώσει.
   2. Σε μία λεκάνη χτυπάμε το βούτυρο στο μίξερ μέχρι να γίνει αφράτο.
   3. Ρίχνουμε το κακάο και την ζάχαρη και συνεχίζουμε το χτύπημα.
   4. Προσθέτουμε τις βανίλιες (το αυγό και τα καρύδια) και χτυπάμε ακόμη λίγο το μίγμα.
   5. Σε ένα βαθύ πιάτο ρίχνουμε το γάλα με λίγο νερό και βουτάμε λίγα-λίγα τα μπισκότα για 1-2 λεπτά (μέχρι να μαλακώσουν), τα σπάμε με το χέρι μας σε τέσσερα κομμάτια και τα προσθέτουμε στο μίγμα.
   6. Κόβουμε μεγάλα κομμάτια αλουμινόχαρτο, βάζουμε μέσα το μίγμα μας και τα τυλίγουμε (σαν σαλάμι).
   7. Βάζουμε το γλυκό στην κατάψυξη για μερικές ώρες. 
Το γλυκό αυτό λέγεται και κορμός. Δεν είναι όμως το ίδιο με τον κορμό που γνωρίζουμε στα ζαχαροπλαστεία.



*ή ακομα καλυτερα* Σοκολατας

*Spoiler:*





Υλικά για 8-10 άτομα
_Για το κέικ_
•200 γρ. ανάλατο βούτυρο που έχει μαλακώσει
•2/3 φλιτζ. ψιλή ζάχαρη
•6 αβγά, σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου, χωριστά οι κρόκοι από τα ασπράδια
•1 1/4 φλιτζ. κομμένα αμύγδαλα
•1 φλιτζ. σκούρα σοκολάτα κομμένη και λιωμένη
_Για την επικάλυψη_
•150 ml κρέμα γάλακτος
•1 1/2φλιτζ. σκούρα σοκολάτα, κομμένη
•2 κουταλάκια κόκκοι στιγμιαίου καφέ
Ετοιμάζετε το κέικ και προθερμαίνετε το φούρνο στους 180° C. Στο μεταξύ αλείφετε με λάδι μια φόρμα 25x30 εκ.
Χτυπάτε το βούτυρο και τη ζάχαρη στο μίξερ, ώσπου να γίνουν αφράτο μείγμα. Προσθέτετε έναν έναν τους κρόκους, συνεχίζοντας το χτύπημα. Ρίχνετε τα αμύγδαλα και τη λιωμένη σοκολάτα. Σε άλλο μπολ χτυπάτε τα ασπράδια σε μαρέγκα και τη ρίχνετε αργά στο μείγμα σοκολάτας.
Απλώνετε το μείγμα στη φόρμα και ψήνετε για 15 λεπτά. Χαμηλώνετε το φούρνο στους 160° C και ψήνετε για άλλα 30-35 λεπτά, ώστε όταν βυθίζετε ένα μαχαίρι στο κέικ να βγαίνει καθαρό. Αναποδογυρίζετε το κέικ σε σχάρα για να κρυώσει.
Ετοιμάζετε την επικάλυψη. Βάζετε την κρέμα γάλακτος και τα κομμάτια σοκολάτας σε πυρίμαχο μπολ πάνω από μια κατσαρόλα με νερό που σιγοβράζει, προσέχοντας η βάση του μπολ να μην ακουμπά στο νερό. Ανακατεύετε ώσπου να λιώσει η σοκολάτα. Ρίχνετε και ανακατεύετε τον καφέ ώσπου να διαλυθεί. Αποσύρετε από τη φωτιά και αφήνετε το μείγμα να κρυώσει για 2 ώρες, για να μπορείτε να το απλώσετε.
Κόβετε το κέικ κατά μήκος σε τρία ίσα κομμάτια. Τοποθετείτε ένα κομμάτι σε πιατέλα και απλώνετε λίγο από το μείγμα σοκολάτας. Σκεπάζετε με το δεύτερο κομμάτι κέικ και απλώνετε λίγη σοκολάτα. Τέλος καλύπτετε με το τρίτο κομμάτι κέικ. Βάζετε τον κορμό στο ψυγείο για 30 λεπτά, ώστε να σταθεί. Καλύπτετε την επιφάνεια και τα πλαϊνά του κορμού με την υπόλοιπη σοκολάτα και τον αφήνετε στο ψυγείο για 3 ώρες ή, καλύτερα, όλη τη νύχτα.
*Από το βιβλίο της ζαχαροπλαστικής "Είναι γλύκισμα επιδόρπια για όλες τις εποχές". Εκδόσεις Μοντέρνοι Καιροί.*

----------


## aria

Η δική μου συνταγή:

Σαλάμι γλυκό:


*Spoiler:*




			1 Βιτάμ
250 γρ. άχνη ζάχαρη
3-4 κουταλιές κακάο
2 βανίλιες
3 αυγά
1 1/2 φλυτζανάκι καφέ κονιάκ
2 1/2 πακέτα ΠτιΜπερ μπισκότα

Κόβουμε τα μπισκότα σε μικρά κομματάκια και τα ραντίζουμε με το μισό κονιάκ.  Χτυπάμε το βούτυρο να ασπρίσει και στη συνέχεια προσθέτουμε την άχνη, το κακάο, τις βανίλιες, τα αυγά και το υπόλοιπο κονιάκ.  Μόλις γίνει μια αφράτη κρέμα, ρίχνουμε τα μπισκότα και ανακατεύουμε προσεκτικά.  Βάζουμε το μίγμα σε χαρτί ψησίματος και δίνουμε παραλληλόγραμμο σχήμα.  Σκεπάζουμε με τρούφα και βάζουμε στην κατάψυξη όπου και το διατηρούμε.

Ανάλογα με τα γούστα μας μπορούμε να αυξήσουμε την ποσότητα του κονιάκ ή να το αντικαταστήσουμε με γάλα και χυμό πορτοκάλι (αν θα φάνε και παιδάκια).  Επίσης μπορούμε να βάλουμε και καρύδια αλλά μιας και εγώ θεωρώ ιεροσυλία να υπάρχει καρύδι στα γλυκά δεν βάζω ποτέ.
		



 :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

> ....θεωρώ ιεροσυλία να υπάρχει καρύδι στα γλυκά


για εξηγήσου, μου διαφεύγει κάτι; Το καρυδάκι στα γλυκά είναι απο τα αγαπημένα μου, λες να αρχίσουμε ενα flame;  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> για εξηγήσου, μου διαφεύγει κάτι; Το καρυδάκι στα γλυκά είναι απο τα αγαπημένα μου, λες να αρχίσουμε ενα flame;


ΚΑΙ στη Μασαμπούκα flame;; Αυτό κι αν είναι!  :Laughing:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Και 'γω δεν τα συμπαθώ τα ξηροκαρποειδή μέσα στα γλυκά. 

Σου ξεσκίζουν και τα δόντια  :Crying:

----------


## k_koulos

σεραγλί με καρύδι δεν τρώτε;

καρυδόπιτα

καρυδόπιτα με σοκολάτα;

γιαούρτι με μέλι και καρύδια; 


"Σε τι κόσμο θα φέρουμε τα παιδιά μας Νίκο Τσιαμτσίκα;"

----------


## manoulamou

Ωχ ΓΟΥΡΓΟΥΡ και σαλια,  που ειναι ενα ICON σχετικο :Whistle: 
chatzis.AMAN :Razz:

----------


## aria

> σεραγλί με καρύδι δεν τρώτε;
> 
> καρυδόπιτα
> 
> καρυδόπιτα με σοκολάτα;
> 
> γιαούρτι με μέλι και καρύδια; 
> 
> 
> "Σε τι κόσμο θα φέρουμε τα παιδιά μας Νίκο Τσιαμτσίκα;"


Σιροπιαστά τρώω μεν (ο καλός ο μύλος όλα τα αλέθει  :Razz: ) αλλά είναι έσχατη λύση και αν καταφύγω σ' αυτήν θα προτιμήσω κουρκουμπίνι, κανταΐφι ΧΩΡΙΣ καρύδι μέσα και γενικά κάτι εκτός μπακλαβά-σαραγλίου κλπ (αυτά μόνο σε ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλη ανάγκη).

Καρυδόπιτα ΔΕΝ τρώω, ακόμα κι αν έχει επάνω 100 στρώσεις σοκολάτας.

Γιαούρτι με μέλι. Τελεία.

 :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

έχεις κάποια αλλεργία; είναι εντολή γιατρού; Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται χα χα

----------


## aria

> έχεις κάποια αλλεργία; είναι εντολή γιατρού; Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται χα χα


Να φανταστείς, μέχρι και το μελομακάρονο το «ξεσκονίζω» πριν το φάω!  :Laughing:

----------


## stavpal

μια που μιλάμε για γλυκά, μου αρέσει πολύ ένα είδος καροτο-κείκ με ψιλοτριμμένα καρύδια μέσα. Συνδιυάζεται ωραία με παγωτό

----------


## manoulamou

*Κατι σαν κι αυτο δλδ ή αυτο μηπως;;;*

----------


## nickaraxnos

> Να φανταστείς, μέχρι και το μελομακάρονο το «ξεσκονίζω» πριν το φάω!


αδελφή ψυχή  :Clap:

----------


## manoulamou

Εγω παλι ξεσκονιζω τους κουραμπιεδες γιατι με ανατριχιαζει η ζαχαρη αχνη...
 :Scared: 
αλλα τρελλαινομαι για τα καβουρδισμενα αμυγδαλα τους :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Εγω παλι ξεσκονιζω τους κουραμπιεδες γιατι με ανατριχιαζει η ζαχαρη αχνη...
> 
> αλλα τρελλαινομαι για τα καβουρδισμενα αμυγδαλα τους


 :Laughing:  
Μια χρονιά δεν της είχαν πετύχει της μαμάς, ενώθηκαν όλοι οι κουραμπιέδες στο ψήσιμο (λες και φτιάχναμε παντεσπάνι ένα πράμα) και όταν ήταν έτοιμοι, απλά κόψαμε σε τετράγωνα και τους φάγαμε σαν μπισκότα!

----------


## nickaraxnos

Κουραμιέδες με αμύγδαλα;  :Warning:  Εμένα όταν ήμουν μικρός μου έφτιαχναν μελομακάρονα και κουραμπιέδες άνευ. Ξέρω ξέρω  :Banned:  Τώρα που γομάρεψα δεν περνάει η μπογιά μου και δε μου κάνουν τη χάρη  :Laughing:   Δε φτιάχνει και η γυναίκα μου, άστα να πάνε. Αναγκαστικά μόνο μελομακάρονα με ξεσκόνισμα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## babality

> Ωχ ΓΟΥΡΓΟΥΡ και σαλια,  που ειναι ενα ICON σχετικο
> chatzis.AMAN


Ω ρε μανα μου και μολις χτες εφαγα απο κει ενα μπακλαβα σοκολατα κι ενα τριγωνακι σοκολατα σλουρπ λεμε :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

καλά με αυτά που ακούω δοξάζω που δεν έχω διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες!

Κουραμπιέδες χώρις αμύγδαλο,άχνη, σε λίγο θα μου πείτε οτι τους φτιάχνετε και με λάδι !!!

Μελομακάρονο με καρυδάκι [σαν τα kinder εκπληξη] και περιχυμένο με σοκολάτα bitter , 

Χμ λές να έχει περισέψει τίποτα απο τα χριστούγεννα σε κανα ζαχαροπλαστείο;

----------


## manoulamou

Ποτε μου δεν συμπαθησα την λεγομενη "δημιουργικη" κουζινα, ετσι και στα γλυκα:
Οι κουραμπιεδες πρεπει να εχουν καβουρντισμενα αμυγδαλα, ζαχαρη αχνη και οπωσδηποτε
φρεσκο βουτυρο {{τα περι λαδιου ισχυουν, αλλα κοψτε απο αλλου για τη χοληστερινη :Wink:  }}.
Μελομακαρονα με καρυδακι μεσα μισο και απ εξω τριμμενο με ζαχαριτσα...
Λατρεμενη η σοκολατα, ομως το πολυ-πολυ στα σιροπιαστα του ταψιου να κανω μια εξαιρεση :Smile:

----------


## golity

Εγώ πάλι προτιμώ τους ξηρούς καρπούς σκέτους, στα γλυκά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου πλην ελάχιστων περιπτώσεων  :Smile:  

Όσο για τα «ξεσκονίσματα», ένα φεγγάρι τους κουραμπιέδες τους ξέπλενα  :Razz:  και έτσι όπως μαλάκωναν με το νερό τους χτυπούσα σε μεγάλες ποσότητες! Άλλα αυτά ήταν παλιές παιδικές συνήθειες  :Laughing: 

Έχω να κάνω και μια δήλωση...

από το καλοκαίρι, έχω χάσει αισίως 16 κιλά, άλλα 5-6 και θα έχω έρθει στα ίσια μου  :Yahooooo:

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic





> από το καλοκαίρι, έχω χάσει αισίως 16 κιλά, άλλα 5-6 και θα έχω έρθει στα ίσια μου


ου ου προδότη!

[μην ακους ζηλεύω χα χα]

----------


## golity

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ου ου προδότη!
> 
> [μην ακους ζηλεύω χα χα]


Μη νομίζεις, κάνει καλό το μασαμπουκοθέμα!

Ας πούμε πως κάνεις δίαιτα και θέλεις να τσιμπήσεις ένα γουρουνόπουλο  :Razz:  , κάνεις ένα κλικ στο θέμα και το βλέπεις λαχταριστό και ζουμερό μπροστά στην οθόνη σου!... δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αυτό ή έχει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα (είναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα), άλλα είναι μια λύση  :Laughing:

----------


## Hengeo

Εμένα πάλι γιατί μου έρχεται να κάνω επιδρομή στο ψυγείο όταν βλέπω αυτό το νήμα;  :Razz:  

Πάντως τις τροποποιήσεις στα μελομακάρονα και τους κουραμπιέδες να τις δεχτώ, αλλά την μομφή προς σαραγλί, καρυδόπιτα, μπακλαβά και λοιπές δημοκ...εεε... σιροπιαστές δυνάμεις δεν την δέχομαι!  :Razz:   :Laughing:   :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

[B]Για σιροπιαστα γλυκακια κανείς[COLOR=RoyalBlue];;;

----------


## k_koulos

:One thumb up:   :Worthy:

----------


## stavpal

τέτοια πράγματα γλυκά κτλ μόνο 2 φορές το εξάμηνο και πολύ είναι, αλλιώς δεν γίνεται (τουλάχιστον άμα θές να πέσεις <69kg) 1.83 είμαι βέβαια...

----------


## manoulamou

Η καλυτερη διαιτα ιδιως αυτη την εποχη, ειναι η σωστη νηστεια, αλλα καθως οι περισσοτεροι ειτε δεν θελουν 
ειτε δεν μπορουν να την ακολουθησουν, μια ισορροπημενη Μεσογειακου τυπου διατροφη θα ηταν το πιο σωστο.
Η οποιαδηποτε στερηση εχει αρνητικα αποτελεσματα στην ψυχολογια και οχι μονον.
Και προσοχη μην χανετε πολυ αποτομα τα κιλα γιατι ειναι απολυτα σιγουρο (στατιστικα αποδεδειγμενο) 
οτι θα τα ξαναπαρετε εξισου συντομα...αφειστε το σωμα σας να προσαρμοστει σιγα-σιγα....

Κανενα γλυκακι ποτε-ποτε δεν εβλαψε ποτε κανεναν ουτε καν τους διαβητικους :Smile:  υπαρχουν τροποι
παντα και να τα απολαμβανεις και να διατηρεις την υγιεια και την κορμοστασια σου λεπτη!

----------


## alwaysalone

Καλά τα λεει η manoulamou..

----------


## Garry

Και μετά το φαγητό ένα καλό cocktail. Tρόποι παρασκευής + Extra informations: H σωστή προφορά των ποτών.

----------


## manoulamou

*Capuccino special...*
*Bond, James Bond...'Vodka Martini shaked, not stirred' PLSSS*

----------


## See_Me

*Ένα Cosmopolitan θα το έπινα ευχαρίστως *

----------


## manoulamou

*Μεσουσης της Σαρακοστης και ξεκινωντας υγιεινη διατροφη 
κοιταξτε που πηγα κι επεσα:* http://www.nline.gr/index.php?cat=7

----------


## Mr_Wizard

Νομιζετε πως θα σας αφησω ατιμωρητους?
Με τοσα που ειδα μου ανοιξατε την ορεξη! Αλλα εχει ο Θεος για ολους!

 :Respekt:  

http://www.theworldwidegourmet.com/e...co/belgium.htm

(Αχ και να ηξερα πως περναμε εικονες χωρις πολλα πολλα!)

(Ελεος!
Απο την συνηθεια με τα γρικ ενγκλις δεν ξεχωριζω τα ελληνικα οταν τα γραφω.!
Μαλλον θα φυγω αρον αρον απο εδω περα!)
Το κειμενο ηταν γραμενο φυσικα σε γκρικ Ενγκλις

----------


## k_koulos

μίας και το επιβάλει η ημέρα 

πόσοι φάγατε μπακαλιάρο σκορδαλία σήμερα;

και τι κάνετε για να μην βρομοκοπατε αύριο;






Off Topic


		η μερίδα σκορδαλιά που έχει η φωτό είναι η παιδική :P

ακόμα να τονίσω οτι στην άκρη της φωτό υπάρχουν κάποια επικίνδυνα για την υγεία, και πρέπει να επέμβει κάθε αρμόδιος, ακου εκει μπρόκολο......  :Thumb down:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ακόμα να τονίσω οτι στην άκρη της φωτό υπάρχουν κάποια επικίνδυνα για την υγεία, και πρέπει να επέμβει κάθε αρμόδιος, ακου εκει μπρόκολο......


Έτσι!!! Πέστα!!!

Λαχανικά και αηδίες... 

Από λαχανικά...μόνο πρασσό-γυρο (για όσους γνωρίζουν)  :ROFL:

----------


## pan05

> Από λαχανικά...μόνο πρασσό-γυρο (για όσους γνωρίζουν)


 :Worthy:   :Respekt:  

Ναι, γνωρίζω... Τούμπα Rulez  :Cool:

----------


## manoulamou

Εχτες λογω εθνικου πενθους ειχαμε ..... κατι σαν κι αυτο:

----------


## marilopaido

παρτε και αυτο!!!μπορει να εχει ξαναμπει βεβαια!!!!!
το greek tzatziki ειναι το ανωτερο!!!!!!!!

----------


## manoulamou

Και για συνοδευτικο το απαραιτητο

----------


## marilopaido

εγραψες παλι manoulamou!!!!!
και μια μπιριτσα μαζι και ειμαστε οκ!!!!!!!!!!!!!ε?τι λες????? :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

να χαρώ εγώ κορίτσια για σπίτι, σουβλάκια τζατζίκι και μπύρες, αμα είναι ετσι τι να το κάνεις να φτιάξεις κουζίνα στο σπίτι, προθάλαμο πρέπει να φτιάξεις να μην συνοστίζονται τα delivery  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Και γιατί πρέπει να είναι ντελίβερυ κάπα_κουλέ;;; Εγώ χθες είχα ωραιότατα σπτικά σουβλάκια και πατάτες τηγανητές . . . μόνο τζατζίκι δεν έφτιαξα γιατί δεν είχα σκόρδα.  Το σπιτικό τζανκ φουντ είναι το καλύτερο!  :Smile: 


** επίσης φτιάχνω και καταπληκτικές πίτσες!

----------


## k_koulos

το σπιτικό σουβλάκι τι είναι; εννοείς σουβλάκι έτοιμο ψημένο στο σπίτι ή ξυλάκι και κομματάκια κρέας [ίσως και λαχανικά] περασμένα απο εσένα κτλ τκλ;

----------


## aria

Άλλες φορές τα ετοιμάζω εγώ (όλη τη διαδικασία και με πιπεριά-ντομάτα ανάμεσα), άλλες φορές τα παίρνω έτοιμα από τον μπούτσερ μου και απλώς τα ψήνω  :Wink:  

Θεωρείς ότι υπάρχει διαφορά;;  :Thinking:

----------


## k_koulos

εσύ δεν το θεωρείς;

επίσης δοκίμασε και κρεμμύδι ξερό σε φλούδα ανάμεσα στους μεζέδες και κυβάκια χαλούμι next time.

----------


## aria

Εμπιστεύομαι τον μπούτσερ με κλειστά μάτια . . . είμεθα επαρχία εδώ!  :Smile:    Αν έχω πολλά άτομα τραπέζι πούου να προλάβω να πλύνω-κόψω-σουβλίσω . . . τα χθεσινά ήταν χεντ μέιντ πάντως, με πιπερίτσα μοσχοβολιστή μόνο  :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

είσαστε επαρχία, το κακό με την επαρχία είναι οτι είναι πιο κοντά στην βουλγαρία απο οτι η αθήνα άρα ....

Και για να μην τρελαθούμε δεν λέω οτι τα κρέατα εισαγωγής είναι κατώτερα των Ελληνικών, το αντίθετο μάλλον, απλά είναι κοροϊδία να τα πληρώνεις για Ελληνικά....

Τώρα για την ποιότητα όπως λες εμείς στας εξοχάς είμαστε πιο άνετοι σε τέτοια θέματα και μπορούμε ακόμα να εμπιστευόμαστε τους επαγγελματίες που συνεργαζόμαστε!

----------


## Minotavrs

Κοκορέτσι, Κοντοσούβλι και Κλέφτικο από τα χεράκια μου..

πάρτε μια γεύση απο αυτά που έψησα το Πασχα

----------


## k_koulos

απορίες 

1.η ψησταρία που φαίνεται τραβάει καλά τον καπνό; [γιατί έχω μια ίδια που μου καπνίζει λίγο]

2. ο τύποσ που φαίνεται γυρίζει κάτι η έχει πάρει σειρά προτεραιότητας;

3.στο ταψάκι τι παίζει;

4. δυνατή φωτία έχεις το αρνί πρέπει να ψιλοκάικε!!

----------


## Minotavrs

> απορίες 
> 
> 1.η ψησταρία που φαίνεται τραβάει καλά τον καπνό; [γιατί έχω μια ίδια που μου καπνίζει λίγο]


Tραβαει μια χαρα..

Το μυστικό ειναι οτι πρεπει να ανεβασεις τουλάχιστον 1 με 1 1/2 μετρο την καμιναδα σου.




> 2. ο τύποσ που φαίνεται γυρίζει κάτι η έχει πάρει σειρά προτεραιότητας;


Ειναι ο πεθερός οπου και πίνει το (δικό μας) κρασάκι  ενώ γυρίζει χειροκίνητα το κοκορετσι




> 3.στο ταψάκι τι παίζει;


Αυτο ειναι το μυστικό του επαγγελματία  :ROFL:  8 λεμόνια με 2 κουπες ελαιόλαδο για να περναμε απο πανω τα ψητά για να νοστιμίζουν και να μην καίγονται   




> 4. δυνατή φωτία έχεις το αρνί πρέπει να ψιλοκάικε!!


Πιστεψε με το αρνι ηταν λουκούμι ..
Ψήθηκε σε αυτη την θέση και δεν κατεβηκε ποτέ πιο κάτω  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hengeo

marilopaido ωραίο το τζατζίκι αλλά μπύρα από τα 17; Δεν μας τα λες καλά!  :Razz:  

manoulamou και Minotavrs  :Respekt:   :Worthy:

----------


## marilopaido

> marilopaido ωραίο το τζατζίκι αλλά μπύρα από τα 17; Δεν μας τα λες καλά!  
> 
> manoulamou και Minotavrs


γιατι ρε παιδια?δεν δικαιουμαστε και εμεις μπιρα?  :Drunk:   :Smoker:  :Rocker: <----- :Medic:

----------


## k_koulos

Επίσης ξέχασα θέλω την συνταγή για το κλέφτικο [και τα μυστικά με πμ  :Wink:  γιατί κυκλοφορούν και επαγγελματίες]



Off Topic


		by the way respect για την χρήση του πεθερού σαν μηχανή γυρίσματος, να που φάνηκε και κάπου χρήσιμος  :Clap:

----------


## Minotavrs

> Επίσης ξέχασα θέλω την συνταγή για το κλέφτικο [και τα μυστικά με πμ  γιατί κυκλοφορούν και επαγγελματίες]
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		by the way respect για την χρήση του πεθερού σαν μηχανή γυρίσματος, να που φάνηκε και κάπου χρήσιμος




 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


Το κλέφτικο είναι παραλλαγή δικιά μου..  περνάς κομμάτια χοίρινου λαιμού στην σούβλα παρέα με πιπεριές σκληρο κίτρινο τυρι και ντομάτα το αλατοπιπρωνεις καλα και το βαζεις στην λαδοκολα οταν ειναι ετοιμο το βαζεις μεσα σε μια μεγαλη πιατελα και του βαζεις τυρι φιλαδελφεια.. αυτα τα ολίγα ..  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

με αυτά και με αυτά νοστάλγησα.....

Αντε να αρχίσει η σεζόν να φάμε καμια γκιόσσα, καμια προβατίνα βραστή , και καμια γουρνοπούλα ....... 

[*για τους μη γνώστες σεζόν = πανηγύρια στα Αρκαδικά highlands απο Αγίου Χριστόφορου μέχρι αγίου Δημητριού]

----------


## harris

> γιατι ρε παιδια?δεν δικαιουμαστε και εμεις μπιρα?  <-----


Nαι, αλλά με μέτρο  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## marilopaido

ακου με μετρο!!!καλα harrouli!καλα!!!και εγω εγραψα καλα λογια για σενα εδω!!! :Twisted Evil: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...41#post1099741
καλα................................. :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## harris

> ακου με μετρο!!!καλα harrouli!καλα!!!και εγω εγραψα καλα λογια για σενα εδω!!!
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...41#post1099741
> καλα.................................


Εγώ για το καλό σου το λέω! Άσε που παχαίνει κιόλας  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

Η αδερφή μου πάντως πίνει μπίρα μανιωδώς (9 ετών, τα έκλεισε σήμερα, είχαμε γλέντια - στην ουσία χθες, τέσπά)

----------


## marilopaido

> Η αδερφή μου πάντως πίνει μπίρα μανιωδώς (9 ετών, τα έκλεισε σήμερα, είχαμε γλέντια - στην ουσία χθες, τέσπά)


ρε παιδια ολοκληρο θεμα το εχουμε κανει με τις μπυρες!!!σιγα τα αυγα!!!και να πινουμε εμεις οι(μικροι)τι πειραζει????? :Razz:  :Razz: (χικ χικ χικ)

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη τα δικα μας εμεις οι μεγαλυτεροι συνηθως τα ξεχναμε και για να τελειωνουμε με το θεμα αλκοολ:
Υπαρχει μια φωτογραφια μου 5 κατι χρονων μ ενα ποτηρι του κρασιου στο χερι σε οικογενειακη
 μανιατοσυναξη. Ηταν ομως μια ρυτιδα αλκοολ πανω-πανω και το υπολοιπο σκετο νερακι.
Ποτε μου ακομη και μεγαλη δεν ξεπερασα τα 3 ποτηρακια
και φυσικα _ουτε σταγονα_ οταν προκειται να οδηγησω :Smile:  
Απλα ολα πρεπει να γινονται με καποιο μετρο και οσο πιο μεγαλοι ειμαστε 
τοσο πιο πολυ (υποτιθεται) το ελεγχουμε  και αρα μας επηρεαζει αναλογα...
Και μην ξεχνατε οτι ειναι μυθος οτι μια μπυριτσα ή ενα αεριουχο σας δροσιζουν κατακαλοκαιρο :Thumb down:  

*Spoiler:*




			http://anekdota.dyndns.org/jotd28/
*Spoiler:*




			διαβαστε την "Ιστορια 2 κινεζων" :Wink: 






*ΚΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ*

----------


## Hengeo

Πέρα από την πλάκα, πραγματικά, όταν ήμουν 17 δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου η μπύρα! Αραιά και που κανένα κρασί να έπινα. Ακόμα και τώρα που έχω αρχίσει να την συνηθίζω ( :Whistle: ), προτιμώ σαφέστατα κρασί, τσίπουρο, ρακί κλπ.

Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν είμαι κανένας σπασίκλας, απλώς πιστεύω ότι οι γονείς έχουν την υποχρέωση να μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά τους ότι το αλκοόλ έχει και δυσάρεστες συνέπειες και χρειάζεται προσοχή και μέτρο, όχι να αδιαφορούν και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος..

(Γενικά μιλάω τώρα, προφανώς δεν αναφέρομαι σε εσένα ειδικά marilopaido, εξ'άλλου δεν γνωριζόμαστε προσωπικά..)

----------


## alwaysalone

Εγω δεν επινα μικρη, αλλα ο πατέρας μου, θυμαμαι το πρωι, μαζι με τον δικο του, μου εψηνε και μενα ελληνικό καφε!!  :ROFL:  Τρελο γελιο  :Razz:  

Μαλλον γιαυτο πινω τοσο καφε και coca-cola τωρα που μεγαλωσα!  :Razz:  Καφεΐνη ολε!  :Worthy:

----------


## marilopaido

εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι αναλογα το ατομο!!!ουτε εγω πινω πολυ!!!ουτως ή αλλως δεν μεθαω οποτε ειναι ενταξει!!!
εχετε δικιο παντως που λετε οτι οι μικροι δεν ειναι καλο να πινουν!!!αλλα τι να κανουμε!!!
αμα σ'αρεσει κατι!!!!
οσο για την κοκα κολα.....@alwaysalone δεν πινω!!!δεν κανει καλο στο στομαχι!!! :Razz:  
για ελληνικο ειμαι μεσα!!!αν θες να τον ψησουμε καμια φορα!!!(αλλα οχι εγω γιατι δεν ξερω να φτιαχνω καλα!!!) :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## lou.nick

Όπως λέει και ένας φίλος μου "Πιείτε μπύρες!" (Και όχι μόνο). Βασικά ένα με 2 ποτήρια κόκκινο κρασί την ημέρα είναι καλό. Όσο για τον greek coffee είναι ο καλύτερος απ' όλους. Το μυστικό είναι να ψηθεί σε χαμηλή φωτιά. Αν είναι δυνατόν δε σε χόβολη.  :Wink:

----------


## marilopaido

ειπαμε ρε παιδια!!!χαχα!!!το εχουμε ριξει στα ποτα!!!
μηπως αν το παρακανουμε.... :Lock: ??
ας μιλησουμε για κατι αλλο!!! :Wink:  
κοκορετσι ποιος εφαγε??????εγω δυστυχως οχι!!!φετος ημασταν λιγοι οποτε δεν φτιαξαμε!!!κριμα!!!

----------


## k_koulos

περίεργη τροπή δώσατε στην κουβέντα ρε σεις!!!!

για ποτό δεν μπορώ να σας πω πολλά [ :ROFL:  ]  αλλά για φαγητά με ποτό μέσα προτείνω χοιρινό κρασάτο, κολοκυθάκια τηγανιτά σε κρούστα μπύρας, και κρέας ψητό μπουχισμένο με whisky

----------


## manoulamou

*κοτοπουλακι πικαντικο* :Onfire:

----------


## k_koulos

> *κοτοπουλακι πικαντικο*


όντως κοτοπουλάκι, βιβλίο με παιδικές συνταγές σκάναρες;   :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

> όντως κοτοπουλάκι, βιβλίο με παιδικές συνταγές σκάναρες;


 :ROFL: ΝΑΙ ετσι ακριβως μονο που δεν εχω σκανερ, εκτος εαν μου στειλεις το δικο σου :Laughing: 
Καιρο εχω να κανω ενα περιποιημενο εικονικο τραπεζωμα, 
μαλλον πρωΐ πρωΐ σημερα  :Wink: θα το επιχειρησω...

----------


## lou.nick

Κοκορέτσι παραδόξως φέτος έφαγα!  :Yahooooo:  Να 'ναι καλά ο γείτονας την 1η μέρα και η θεία μου την 2η (στην οποία για γλυκό πήγα να φάω και βρέθηκα με το αναπάντεχο κοκορέτσι στο στόμα!  :Razz:  ) Εξάλλου είμαι fan του κοκορετσιού!

----------


## arrow

ωχ ωχ... μάλλον από δω δεν πρέπει να περνάω... 

τα e-γεύματα δεν παχαίνουν και τα e-ποτάκια δεν μεθούν!

όμως τι γίνεται άμα ανοίξει η άτιμη η όρεξη?... 

θα ριμάξω το πρώτο σουβλατζίδικο στο δρόμο μου και πάει η δίαιτα!  :Embarassed:

----------


## manoulamou

Ειπαμε κοψτε τις διαιτες και αρχιστε μια πιο υγιεινη διατροφη
ουτως ωστε τοσο στην e-Μασαμπουκα οσο και στις Συναντησεις
να μην εχετε προβληματα :Razz:

----------


## arrow

... χμ... υγιεινή διατροφή?.... 

δλδ χορταράκια και πάλι χορταράκια?

μπαααα.... είδα τι καλό κάνουνε αυτά στις αγελάδες...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BlindG

Οι αγελάδες ΔΕΝ το πάθανε αυτό απ'τα χορταράκια  :Razz: 
Μην τα μπερδεύεις!


ΕΜΠΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ!!!  :Dwarf: 

ΤΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΟΣ ΦΑΓΗΤΟΥ !!!  :Viking: 

ΑΠΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, ΜΟΝΟ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ SHAKIRILKO !!!!  :Dwarf:   :Viking:  

*THIS IS SPARTA REEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:

----------


## arrow

ωχχχ κατάλαβα... είδες τον Λεωνίδα με τους 300!!! 

όσο για τις αγελάδες δεν ξέρω τι κατάλαβες... 

... πάντως εγώ μιλούσα για τις μαύρες βούλες και τα μουμουυυυυυυυυυυυ...  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Τα "μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ" τα κάνουνε για άλλο λόγο  :Razz: 

Γιατί βρε? Τι κακό έχουν οι 300? 
Ίσα ίσα που είναι η χρυσή τομή μεταξύ ενός chick-flick και του Mann Gegen Mann από Rammstein (Μόνο όποιος το έχει δεί αυτό το video μπορεί να καταλάβει τι λέω  :Razz: )

Δηλαδή μπορούσε να κάνει τις κυρίες να βελάζουνε στη θέα των 300 γυμνασμένων/γυμνόστηθων παλικαράδων και οι κύριοι να πορώνονται και να θυμούνται τις ένδοξες μέρες που στα σπήλαια ΑΥΤΟΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΡΧΟΝΤΕΣ  :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

τυφλούλη σε κόβω ελαφρώς offtopic , εκτός αν έχεις καμία συνταγούλα για μέλανα ζωμό  :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

Έχω συνταγούλες για Μακαρόνια με Shakirilko... κάνουν ?  :What..?:

----------


## k_koulos

αυτό προαπαιτεί shakiroyla dead; αν ναι τότε ευχαρίστως 

[action=k_koulos]μαζεύει τα κουβαδάκια του και πάει σε άλλη παραλία για να αποφευχθεί η αιματοχυσία[/action]

----------


## BlindG

:Badmood:  .......
ΣΤΑΣΟΥ !!! ΠΟΥ ΠΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΣ???
ΣΤΑΣΟΥ !!! ΜΥΓΔΑΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!
ΜΥΓΔΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ
( :Whip:   :2Guns:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Rifle:  )

----------


## k_koulos

[action=k_koulos]φοράει τσίγκινο σωβρακάκι και δεν φοβάται τίποτα[/action]


και για να το φέρω στο θέμα μας μόλις έφαγα σοκοφρέτα, πόσο καιρό έχετε να ατε σοκοφρέτα;

Αμέσως στο περίπτερο [και δεν θέλω τσιγκουνίες την μεγάλη να πάρετε !!]

----------


## arrow

> Τα "μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ" τα κάνουνε για άλλο λόγο 
> 
> Γιατί βρε? Τι κακό έχουν οι 300? 
> Ίσα ίσα που είναι η χρυσή τομή μεταξύ ενός chick-flick και του Mann Gegen Mann από Rammstein (Μόνο όποιος το έχει δεί αυτό το video μπορεί να καταλάβει τι λέω )
> 
> Δηλαδή μπορούσε να κάνει τις κυρίες να βελάζουνε στη θέα των 300 γυμνασμένων/γυμνόστηθων παλικαράδων και οι κύριοι να πορώνονται και να θυμούνται τις ένδοξες μέρες που στα σπήλαια ΑΥΤΟΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΡΧΟΝΤΕΣ


 
οι 300 μια χαρά ήταν... μόνο που τους φάγανε λάχανο!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

... πάντως δεν μου το βγάζεις από το μυαλό ότι το πράσινο κάτι κάνει στις αγελάδες...  :Twisted Evil:   :Innocent:

----------


## BlindG

Κοίτα, το πράσινο, γενικώς έχει πρόβλημα για έναν και ΒΑΣΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ λόγο:

ΤΙΠΟΤΑ πράσινο δεν συνδιάζεται σωστά με ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ.

----------


## arrow

μια και μιλάμε για σαλατούλες....



μουυυυυμουυυυυυυυυυυυυυ
http://www.archives.gov.on.ca/englis...ld_det_520.jpg

 :Razz:

----------


## arrow

χμ... να κι ένα πιάτο με ζυμαρικά και πράσινα...  :Whistle:

----------


## BlindG

ΑΑΑΑ πράσινη σαλατούλα =  :Thumbs up:   :Worthy:   :Thumbs up:   :Wink: 

Αλλά σου το λέω υπεύθυνα μετά από δηλητηρίαση που πέρασα και οι γιατροί που με είδαν μου είπαν:
Μακαρόνια ΔΕΝ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΝ πάνε με πράσινη σαλάτα (και ΕΙΔΙΚΑ με πατζάρια που μου κάνανε το στομάχι κουκουρούκου -> δε λέω, ΜΠΟΡΕΙ και να φταίει που είχαν λήξει τα Μακαρόνια για 2 χρόνια...  :Whistling: ). 

Nτοματούλα, ναι  :Smile: 

Άρα, τα πράσινα ΤΖΗΖ ΚΑΚΑ!!!  :No no:

----------


## k_koulos

φρέσκα τορτελίνια με σπανάκι και ανθότυρο!


οι γιατροί να πάνε για κανα φακελάκι κ να αφήσουν τη μαγειρική σε γνώστες

----------


## BlindG

ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΣΠΑΝΑΚΙ ?????????????  :Scared: 

Kαλύτερα να με ταΐσεις αγγινάρες (εμετός)  :Scared:

----------


## k_koulos

εκτός απο τυφλούλης είσαι και ευαισθητούλης βλέπω  :Laughing: 

τέσπα δεν θα υπερασπιστώ τις πρασινάδες, και γω της άποψης οτι είναι καλές μόνο για ζωοτροφές είμαι, αλλά όχι και να λέμε οτι δεν ταιριάζουν με τα ζυμαρικά [να σου θυμίσω και το pesto που είναι βασισμένη σε σκόρδο και βασιλικό αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου]

----------


## BlindG

α) Δεν έχω φάει pesto που να μου άρεσε.. Συμπτωση? Μάλλον όχι...  :Whistling:  Στο κάτω κάτω, φτιάχνουνε και Ζυμαρικά με μπρόκολο και μελιτζάνες οι διάφοροι ΠΑΝΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΓΡΑΣΙΔΟΦΑΓΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΥΟΥΝ. Τι σημναίνει αυτό, οτι τρώγωνται αυτές οι αηδίες???  :Whip:   :No no: 
β) Φυσικά και είμαι ευαίσθητος! Δεν ξέρεις οτι οι τυφλοί έχουν οξυμένες τις υπόλοιπες αισθήσεις τους? Ε λοιπόν, μπορώ να αισθανθώ ένα άσχημα ταιριασμένο πιάτο με Ζυμαρικά από χιλιόμετρα  :Smile:

----------


## arrow

... ένα πιατο bolognaise για να ξεχαστούν τα πράσινα...

----------


## BlindG

Δεν είσαι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ αδιορθωτη  :Mr. Green: 
Μόλις τα διόρθωσες ΟΛΑ  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo: 
 :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## arrow

και τέλος τέλος... ένα κομμάτι κέϊκ καρότου που είναι και ολίγον τις διαιτιτικό!!!! :Smile:  

bon appetit!!!!

----------


## arrow

> Δεν είσαι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ αδιορθωτη 
> Μόλις τα διόρθωσες ΟΛΑ


 
... piece of cake....  :Wink:  

(τι εύκολα καταφέρνω και ξεγελάωωωω!!!!  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------


## Νικαετός

> και τέλος τέλος... ένα κομμάτι κέϊκ καρότου που είναι και ολίγον τις διαιτιτικό!!!! 
> 
> bon appetit!!!!


Καλά, αυτό είναι διαίτης...των 9.000 θερμίδων.  :Razz:

----------


## arrow

κάνεις λάθος ξέρεις.... εξάρτάται πως φτιάχνεται βέβαια... 

σε γενικές γραμμές ένα κομμάτι (5x2 ίντζες) περιέχει 270 θερμίδες... αν δεν βάλεις και το icing τότε μειώνονται ακόμα περισσότερο οι θερμίδες... ισούται με ένα πρόγευμα...

... το e-cake μου από την άλλη δεν παχαίνει καθόλου!... φάτε μάτια ψάρια ένα πράμα!  :Cool:

----------


## Νικαετός

> κάνεις λάθος ξέρεις.... εξάρτάται πως φτιάχνεται βέβαια... 
> 
> σε γενικές γραμμές ένα κομμάτι (5x2 ίντζες) περιέχει 270 θερμίδες... αν δεν βάλεις και το icing τότε μειώνονται ακόμα περισσότερο οι θερμίδες... ισούται με ένα πρόγευμα...
> 
> ... το e-cake μου από την άλλη δεν παχαίνει καθόλου!... φάτε μάτια ψάρια ένα πράμα!



Νομίζεις...  :Razz: 

Και μετά λες ...μα γιατί παχαίνω... Προσωπικά τη μόνη δίαιτα που παραδέχομαι, είναι για λόγους υγείας...

Όλες οι άλλες είναι παραμύθια. Η δική μου λογική λέει : Μην τρως αδιάκοπα γιατί θα παχύνεις ...είναι δεδομένο. 

Ξέρεις πόσες κυρίες - δεσποινίδες (μα είναι φοβερό όμως και μιλώ ειλικρινά, χωρίς διάθεση ρατσισμού - σεξισμού whatever, το πρωί που περιμένω σε ένα φαστ-φουντ για να πάρω τον καφέ μου και) βλέπω φοιτήτριες, νοσοκόμες και γιατρίνες, στις 7.30 το πρωί να αγοράζουν 2-2 τις τυρόπιτες και να τις τσακίζουν σε χρόνο ρεκόρ...

(Οι άρρενες συνάδελφοί τους βέβαια, πιάνουν βάρδια από τις 10-11 και μετά, αλλά τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι δεν δηλώνουν πως κάνουν δίαιτα...)

Ξέρω πως ακούγεται (διαβάζεται), "κάπως" , αυτό που γράφω, όμως είναι κάτι που μου έχει κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση και το συζητάμε με τα αφεντικά του φαστ-φουντάδικου (ανδρόγυνο) ...

----------


## k_koulos

μα γιαυτό είναι οι τυρόπιτες, να τρώγονται ζεστές το πρωί, και να καίγονται όλη μέρα με τις καύσεις του οργανισμού. 

Που είναι η απορία σου;

εκτός αν δεν θες να τρώνε τυρόπιτες για να μην έχει κόσμο και να σου φτιάχνουν το καφε γρηγορότερα.....

[το οτι οι άρρενες τις τρώνε αργότερα αποδεικνύει για άλλη μια φορά οτι οι γυναίκες υπερέχουν [και οτι εμεις τρώμε το σκάρτο πράγμα  :Laughing:  ]

----------


## Νικαετός

> μα γιαυτό είναι οι τυρόπιτες, να τρώγονται ζεστές το πρωί, και να καίγονται όλη μέρα με τις καύσεις του οργανισμού. 
> 
> Που είναι η απορία σου;
> 
> εκτός αν δεν θες να τρώνε τυρόπιτες για να μην έχει κόσμο και να σου φτιάχνουν το καφε γρηγορότερα.....
> 
> [το οτι οι άρρενες τις τρώνε αργότερα αποδεικνύει για άλλη μια φορά οτι οι γυναίκες υπερέχουν [και οτι εμεις τρώμε το σκάρτο πράγμα  ]


Στο ότι οι ίδιες πίνουν καφέ σκέτο ή diet αναψυκτικά, μαζί με την τρίτη σπανακοτυρόπιτα, λόγω ...δίαιτας  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

*"Φαε ζεστη τυροπιτα και κρυα τηγανίτα"* :Razz:  

Βρε μην μπερδευετε την υγιεινη/μεσογειακη Διατροφη με τις πρασιναδες και τις νηστειες.
Απλα κοψτε τις υπερβολες σε ζαχαρες αλατια και λιπη
τρωτε λιγο παραπανω φρουτα λαχανικα οσπρια και κυριως οργανικα-βιολογικα. 
ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ θα ειστε μετα... :Smile: 
Μακρυα απο diet light και αλλες τετοιες μαρκετινιστικες λαμακιες εεε :No no:

----------


## k_koulos

> τρωτε λιγο παραπανω φρουτα λαχανικα οσπρια και κυριως οργανικα-βιολογικα.


φρούτα τρώω πάντα ,από όσπρια γίγαντες και κανά ρεβυθοκεφτέ, λαχανικά άμα πεινάω και δεν έχει γίνει η μπριτζόλα απο ανάγκη τρώω σαλάτα, όσο για τα βιολογικά τα έχω διαγράψει απο την διατροφή μου, *δεν γουστάρω να με κοροιδεύουν* !!!!



Off Topic


		το οτι είμαι στην περιφέρεια μου δίνει την άνεση να απορρίπτω τα τύπου βιολογικά και να τρώω τα δικά μου φυσικά προϊόντα, εσείς στις πολιτείες ίσως να μην έχετε επιλογή

----------


## arrow

> Νομίζεις...


δεν νομίζω... ξέρω γιατί κατέχω το αντικείμενο...  :Cool:  

όσο για τις δίαιτες εν μέρει φταίνε τα αρσενικά... άμα δουν τπτ να εξέχει αρχίζουν τις γκρίνιες και τα ξενοκοιτάσματα...  όχι όλοι αλλά η πλειονότητα κι ας μην το παραδέχονται...

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν αμφισβήτησα τις γνώσεις σου arrow. Αλλού είναι η ένστασή μου. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να φάει έστω και το 1/3 από αυτό το πιάτο...τότε δεν σώζεται με τίποτα LOL !!

Όσο για το δεύτερο, κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος  :Wink:  

(Να διευκρινήσω ότι πέρα από την παρατήρησή, που ανέφερα πιο πάνω - ως προς το γεγονός που παρατήρησα, η όλη συμμετοχή μου είναι καθαρά χιουμοριστική και σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν έχει το νόημα επίθεσης LOL )

----------


## arrow

... το πιάτο ήταν μόνο για οφθαλμοφάγωμα.... είναι απλά ένα *e-*cake!

και δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα... απόψεις και γνώμες δεχτές... αλλά μ' αρέσει να το παιδεύω λίγο...   :Wink:  .... το χιούμορ τρέχει απ' τα παντζάκια μου... περίμενε να φτάσει στα χεράκια μου και τότε θα πεις ήμαρτον... χεχεχεχεχ... είπα όμως να το πάρω λίγο λάου λάου μην με πετάξετε έξω από την πρώτη μέρα...   :Whistle:  

... όσο για το δεύτερο είπαμε ότι υπάρχουν κι εξαιρέσεις... καλού κακού πάρε ένα μικροσκόπιο αν προτίθεσαι να ψάξεις... εκτός αν προτιμάς το κερί!  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Σήμερα έφτιαξα ωραιότατα φασολάκια (έβαλα και πατατούλες στη χύτρα) . . .  Μούρλια με μπόλικο τυράκι, φρέσκο ψωμί και χωριάτικη σαλάτα  :Smile:  

Το απόγευμα θα είναι έτοιμη χορτοτυρόπιτα (χόρτα διάφορα του αγρού από τον κήπο και τυράκι φέτα) --> από τα χεράκια της μητρός όμως, εγώ θα είμαι βοηθητικό στοιχείο  :Wink:  

Όσο για τις πάστες που συζητάτε . . . Αν δεν έχει 500 θερμίδες, δεν είναι δηλαδή φουλ σοκολατίνα με όλα τα σέα της . . . δεν γυρνώ να την κοιτάξω!  :Razz:

----------


## marilopaido

καλο αλλα σαν το δικο μου φαι δεν ειναι!!!Χαχα!!!
κοιταξτε τι εφτιαξε ο πατερας μου σημερα!!!(οτι απεμεινε δηλαδη γιατι το φαγαμε σχεδον ολο!!)
ΣΟΥΦΛΕ!!!

----------


## A_gamer

Χαχαχαχαχα....χαααχαχαχαχαα! :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:  
Ορίστε, τα σχόλια δικά σας:

----------


## marilopaido

χαχαχαχαχαχχααχαχαχαχχα!!!!!!!!!!!αυτο που κολλαει με το θεμα??
ετσι θα γινω αν τρωω σουφλε??? :Razz:

----------


## arrow

υπάρχουν πάντα δύο όψεις του νομίσματος....  :Cool:

----------


## marilopaido

χαχα!!παρε............!!
τωρα τι θα πεις???εχεις να πεις τιποτα????ε??????? :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> χαχα!!παρε............!!
> τωρα τι θα πεις???εχεις να πεις τιποτα????ε???????


Έχω να πω ότι άντρες-γυναίκες, κάπως έτσι θα καταντήσετε οι περισσότεροι που γράφετε σε αυτό το thread.Αυτή την εικόνα την έβαλα όχι για να υπονοήσω κάτι για τις γυναίκες, ότι π.χ. παχαίνουν περισσότερο, αλλά για να σας τρομάξω όλους. :Twisted Evil: Είθε όμως να έχετε πάντα καλή σιλουέτα.:mitsotakisted:

----------


## marilopaido

> Έχω να πω ότι άντρες-γυναίκες, κάπως έτσι θα καταντήσετε οι περισσότεροι που γράφετε σε αυτό το thread.Αυτή την εικόνα την έβαλα όχι για να υπονοήσω κάτι για τις γυναίκες, αλλά για να τους τρομάξω όλους.


κακε!!! :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> κακε!!!


Το edit το είδες;Αλλά εγώ κακός;;! :Crying:  :Crying: Όχι βέβαια!Εύχομαι ζωή, ευημερία και καλές μάσες σε όλους!

----------


## marilopaido

xaxaxaxaxaxaxax!!!!ημαρτον!!!!!!!εγραψες!!!!!!!

----------


## arrow

> Έχω να πω ότι άντρες-γυναίκες, κάπως έτσι θα καταντήσετε οι περισσότεροι που γράφετε σε αυτό το thread.Αυτή την εικόνα την έβαλα όχι για να υπονοήσω κάτι για τις γυναίκες, ότι π.χ. παχαίνουν περισσότερο, αλλά για να σας τρομάξω όλους.Είθε όμως να έχετε πάντα καλή σιλουέτα.:mitsotakisted:


ναι ναι ναι... τώρα σε πιστέψαμε!!!  :Razz:  

... πρώτα λες ότι οι γυναίκες καταβροχθίζουν πρωϊνιάτικα τυρόπιτες... μετά μας κοτσάρεις και την φώτο της χοντρούλας και τώρα κάνεις την πάπια... δεν μασάμε ωρέεεεε!!!

μάλλον είσαι οπαδός των ανορεξικών υπάρξεων και προσπαθείς να το καμουφλάρεις...  :Thumb down:

----------


## k_koulos

stay on topic pls 

να και ένας καλός λόγος για να κάνετε δίαιτα!!

----------


## arrow

έχω μανία με το σουβλάκι στην πίτα... αλλά αυτό φαίνεται πιο υγιεινό!

----------


## A_gamer

> xaxaxaxaxaxaxax!!!!ημαρτον!!!!!!!εγραψες!!!!!!!


Να υπήρχε όμως smilie Μητσοτάκης κατά το twisted, να δεις εκεί γέλιο που θα 'πεφτε!(Όπως αυτό που προσπάθησα να βάλω πιο πριν)




> ναι ναι ναι... τώρα σε πιστέψαμε!!!  
> 
> ... πρώτα λες ότι οι γυναίκες καταβροχθίζουν πρωϊνιάτικα τυρόπιτες... μετά μας κοτσάρεις και την φώτο της χοντρούλας και τώρα κάνεις την πάπια... δεν μασάμε ωρέεεεε!!!
> 
> μάλλον είσαι οπαδός των ανορεξικών υπάρξεων και προσπαθείς να το καμουφλάρεις...


Εγώ;ΠΟΤΕ του πΟΤΕ! :Innocent: .Πολύ στα σοβαρά το πήρες πάντως, εγώ να γελάσω με το σοκ όσων την έβλεπαν ήθελα.Όσο για τις τυρόπιτες, πρόσεξε λίγο περισσότερο:ο Νίκος το είπε, όχι εγώ. :Wink: Edit: [ Άσε που, αφού ευχήθηκα να έχετε καλή σιλουέτα, όποιος/όποια γράψει σε αυτό το θέμα θα πάρει 25 κιλά και βάλε μέσα στο επόμενο δίμηνο, ειδικά με το όνομα που ανέφερα, αλλά έχω το "χάρισμα" και εγώ (βλ.γκαντεμόσκυλο) ]




> έχω μανία με το σουβλάκι στην πίτα... αλλά αυτό φαίνεται πιο υγιεινό!


Φαίνεται μόνο.Εγώ προσωπικά θα έτρωγα το κρέας και θα άφηνα τα υπόλοιπα ( :Laughing: ) και το ίδιο θα έκαναν και πολλοί άλλοι.

----------


## marilopaido

ναι!μαλλον και εγω αυτο θα εκανα!!!δεν φαινονται και πολυ ωραια!!!!μπλιαχ......

----------


## arrow

> Εγώ;ΠΟΤΕ του πΟΤΕ!.Πολύ στα σοβαρά το πήρες πάντως, εγώ να γελάσω με το σοκ όσων την έβλεπαν ήθελα.Όσο για τις τυρόπιτες, πρόσεξε λίγο περισσότερο:ο Νίκος το είπε, όχι εγώ.
> 
> Φαίνεται μόνο.Εγώ προσωπικά θα έτρωγα το κρέας και θα άφηνα τα υπόλοιπα () και το ίδιο θα έκαναν και πολλοί άλλοι.


 
ουπς  ... μάλλον αλληθώρισα...  :Embarassed:  ... αλλά τώρα που το σκέφτομαι και οι δύο αρσενικά είστε άρα μικρή η ζημιά...  :Razz:  

και μην ανησυχείς... όταν πάρω κάτι στα σοβαρά θα σου δώσω να το καταλάβεις...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## marilopaido

πες τα arrow!!!πες τα!!!χαχα!!! :Twisted Evil:  
 :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> ουπς  ... μάλλον αλληθώρισα...  ... αλλά τώρα που το σκέφτομαι και οι δύο αρσενικά είστε άρα μικρή η ζημιά...  
> 
> και μην ανησυχείς... όταν πάρω κάτι στα σοβαρά θα σου δώσω να το καταλάβεις...


Φεμινίστρια, ε;Σου εύχομαι να ζήσεις 120 χρόνια. :Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Closed topic: 
Arrow:

----------


## aria

:On topic please:  

Καλή ώρα για γλυκάκι . . .  :Smile:

----------


## chica_loca

Thanks Aria!!!

  ....Καμια σπεσιαλ Ταρτουλα υπαρχει στο ψυγειο :Thinking:  :Smile: ????

----------


## Νικαετός

Πλάκα - πλάκα, πολύ έχει αργήσει συνάντηση για  "μασαμπούκιασμα" Chica plz, για κανόνισε  :Wink:

----------


## arrow

> Φεμινίστρια, ε;Σου εύχομαι να ζήσεις 120 χρόνια.


 
πως τσιμπάειιιιιιιιιι ???  :ROFL:  

φεμινίστρια εγώ?....   :Shocked:  ... νααααααααα.....  :No no:  

απλά μ' αρέσει να ψαρεύω....  :Innocent:  

γιατί όμως η ευχή σου μου ακούγεται σαν κατάρα?  :What..?:

----------


## pelasgian

παίδες, να πάμε στο αρχαίων γεύσεις να χλαμίδες και έτσι;
(το φαγητό είναι πολύ ευκολοχώνευτο πάντως - πρώτη φορά έφαγα ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ποσότητα και δεν είχα τη ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ καούρα).

----------


## marilopaido

αυτα σου κανουν???????
ειναι παντως σκετη κολαση!!!!!!!!

----------


## k_koulos

αν τρώς με χλαμύδα είναι και πιο εύκολη η επεξεργασία, δεν έχεισ ζώνες να σε σφίγγουν αν παραφας   :Laughing:

----------


## chica_loca

> Πλάκα - πλάκα, πολύ έχει αργήσει συνάντηση για  "μασαμπούκιασμα" Chica plz, για κανόνισε



Αχμ.... Για την ωρα ειμαι ακομα στο νησι... Ναι Ναι πολυ καθησα καιρος να γυρισω πισω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!

...Και εσυ Νικαετε , τωρα που θυμηθηκα στην τελυταια συναντηση εκανες κοπανα. Ασυγχωρητο  :Razz: !!

Οσο για την νεα συναντηση ..Οκ!!Να το κανονισω, αλλα...να υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη γυναικεια συμμετοχη . Συνεννοηθηκαμε συμφορου/σες  :Smile:  :Wink: ??? 





> απλά μ' αρέσει να ψαρεύω....  
> 
> γιατί όμως η ευχή σου μου ακούγεται σαν κατάρα?


arrow arrow ...Μην τους ακους καλη μου!! Ακουσε εκει να σε πει Φεμινιστρια...Ουτε καν τι αντιπροσωπευει ο ορος αυτος δεν θα ξερει να σου πει :Razz: !! 




> αυτα σου κανουν???????
> ειναι παντως σκετη κολαση!!!!!!!!



Γλυκα Γλυκα ...Μια απο τις μεγαλες αδυναμιες μου :Worthy: !

----------


## arrow

> Οσο για την νεα συναντηση ..Οκ!!Να το κανονισω, αλλα...να υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη γυναικεια συμμετοχη . Συνεννοηθηκαμε συμφορου/σες ??? 
> 
> arrow arrow ...Μην τους ακους καλη μου!! Ακουσε εκει να σε πει Φεμινιστρια...Ουτε καν τι αντιπροσωπευει ο ορος αυτος δεν θα ξερει να σου πει!!


 
... εγώ νέα είμαι εδώ μέσα και κάνω πως ντεν γκαταλάβαίνει γκαρντια μου...  :Whistle:  

... όσο για το meeting χρειάζομαι ένα Red Bull που δίνει φτεράαααααααααα...  :Wink:

----------


## chica_loca

> ... εγώ νέα είμαι εδώ μέσα και κάνω πως ντεν γκαταλάβαίνει γκαρντια μου...  
> 
> ... όσο για το meeting χρειάζομαι ένα Red Bull που δίνει φτεράαααααααααα...



Α...Ακομα καλυτερα , Ευκαρια να μπεις και εσυ δυναμικα στην παρεα μας!!!

..Δεν ακουω δικαιολογιες  :Smile: !!!

----------


## arrow

κερνάω ένα παγωτάκι και πάω για νάνι... ciao

----------


## arrow

> Α...Ακομα καλυτερα , Ευκαρια να μπεις και εσυ δυναμικα στην παρεα μας!!!
> 
> ..Δεν ακουω δικαιολογιες !!!


 
... το αποθηκεύω στα υπόψη...  :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

> Εγω δεν επινα μικρη, αλλα ο πατέρας μου, θυμαμαι το πρωι, μαζι με τον δικο του, μου εψηνε και μενα ελληνικό καφε!! Τρελο γελιο
> 
> Μαλλον γιαυτο πινω τοσο καφε και coca-cola τωρα που μεγαλωσα! Καφεΐνη ολε!


Τώρα τα έπιασες τα λεφτά σου.  :Smile:  Όσο και αν ακουστεί περίεργο έχω 8 ολόκληρα χρόνια να πιώ κόκα κολα, την σταμάτησα προσωρινά ως αντίδραση για αυτά που γινόντουσαν το Κόσοβο το 1999 και τελικά.. ουδέν μονιμότερον του προσωρινού!

Όσο αναφορά τον καφέ, ούτε την μυρωδιά του δεν αντέχω. Μόνο ελληνικό μπορώ να πιώ και πάλι ελάχιστες γουλιές..




> αν θες να τον ψησουμε καμια φορα!!!(αλλα οχι εγω γιατι δεν ξερω να φτιαχνω καλα!!!)


Παρ'όλα αυτά, ξέρω να φτιάχνω  :Razz: 




> κοκορετσι ποιος εφαγε??????εγω δυστυχως οχι!!!φετος ημασταν λιγοι οποτε δεν φτιαξαμε!!!κριμα!!!


Ούτε εγώ έφαγα, ήμουν στο Λονδίνο και ως γνωστόν στην Ευρώπη είναι απαγορευμένη τροφή! (δεν κάνω πλάκα, είναι!)




> μια και μιλάμε για σαλατούλες....


Χρειάζονται οι άτιμες, χρειάζονται..  :Whistle: 




> α) Δεν έχω φάει pesto που να μου άρεσε.. Συμπτωση? Μάλλον όχι... Στο κάτω κάτω, φτιάχνουνε και Ζυμαρικά με μπρόκολο και μελιτζάνες οι διάφοροι ΠΑΝΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΓΡΑΣΙΔΟΦΑΓΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΥΟΥΝ. Τι σημναίνει αυτό, οτι τρώγωνται αυτές οι αηδίες???


Εμένα μου άρεσε πάντως το pesto από την πρώτη στιγμή που το δοκίμασα πριν μερικούς μήνες. Τα υπόλοιπα δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά δε νομίζω να μου αρέσουν!




> ... ένα πιατο bolognaise για να ξεχαστούν τα πράσινα...


Από τα αγαπημένα μου πιάτα!  :One thumb up: 




> Στο ότι οι ίδιες πίνουν καφέ σκέτο ή diet αναψυκτικά, μαζί με την τρίτη σπανακοτυρόπιτα, λόγω ...δίαιτας


Συμφωνώ με τον Νικαετό. Το συνεχές τσιμπολόγιμα είναι ότι χειρότερο. Όσο αναφορά τα light προϊόντα, η χημικός στο σχολείο μασ το έλεγε και το ξαναέλεγε, καλύτερα λιγότερο από το κανονικό παρά το light με τα συντηρητικά που βάζουν μέσα αντί της ζάχαρης..  :Wink: 




> όσο για τα βιολογικά τα έχω διαγράψει απο την διατροφή μου, δεν γουστάρω να με κοροιδεύουν !!!!


Κοροϊδία τα βιολογικά όντως αλλά, όπως λες και εσύ, εδώ στην πόλη δεν έχουμε και πολλές επιλογές..  :Sad: 




> Το απόγευμα θα είναι έτοιμη χορτοτυρόπιτα (χόρτα διάφορα του αγρού από τον κήπο και τυράκι φέτα) --> από τα χεράκια της μητρός όμως, εγώ θα είμαι βοηθητικό στοιχείο


Μου θύμησες τις χορτόπιτες και μυζηθρόπιτες που είχα φάει στον Άγιο Νικόλαο Καρπενησίου. Γιαμ!  :Worthy: 




> Όσο για τις πάστες που συζητάτε . . . Αν δεν έχει 500 θερμίδες, δεν είναι δηλαδή φουλ σοκολατίνα με όλα τα σέα της . . . δεν γυρνώ να την κοιτάξω!


Συμφωνώ!  :Mr. Green: 




> Χαχαχαχαχα....χαααχαχαχαχαα!
> Ορίστε, τα σχόλια δικά σας:





> υπάρχουν πάντα δύο όψεις του νομίσματος....


Παρακαλούνται οι moderators όπως σβησούν άμεσα αυτές τις φωτογραφίες από τον παρόν νήμα. Πρόκειται για συκοφαντίες και προβοκάτσια χείριστου είδους!  :Twisted Evil: 




> έχω μανία με το σουβλάκι στην πίτα... αλλά αυτό φαίνεται πιο υγιεινό!


Απορρίπτεται χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Ούτε πίτα ούτε πατάτες;  :Thumb down: 




> Καλή ώρα για γλυκάκι . . .


Μία τέτοια θα την έτρωγα τώρα!  :Cool: 

(μάλλον πρέπει να έκανα ρεκόρ quoting  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## manoulamou

*Hengeo* εμενα με ξεχασες;;; :Laughing:  
*Παρτε ενα δωρακι πρωϊνο*:

----------


## arrow

αιαιαιαιαιαιαιαιαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

μαρήηηηηηη θα σε σκοτώσω!!!!.... 

δεν μου φτάνει που χτυπάει το στομάχι σαν ταμπούρλο τώρα μου τρέχουν και τα σάλια....  :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

*Μια ιδεα για το μεσημεριανο σας*;;;

----------


## marilopaido

το πρωτο ειναι σαφως καλυτερο!
και φαινεται και πιο ωραιο!!!

----------


## lou.nick

Το πρώτο είναι Focaccia (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι μου φαίνεται εμένα  :Razz:  ). Βρήκα μία συνταγή αφιερωμένη στον BlindG! 
Άσε το ρόπαλο κάτω!  :No no:   :Shocked:   :Hammered:   :Vava:  Τα 'θελα κι εγώ μου φαίνεται!  :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

> *Hengeo* εμενα με ξεχασες;;;



Ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη και ευχαριστώ για τις λιχουδιές!  :Very Happy:

----------


## manoulamou

> Το πρώτο είναι Focaccia (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι μου φαίνεται εμένα  ). Βρήκα μία συνταγή αφιερωμένη στον BlindG! 
> Άσε το ρόπαλο κάτω!     Τα 'θελα κι εγώ μου φαίνεται!


Κατι σελιδες πριν ο τυφλουλης δηλωσε οτι αντιπαθει τις *πρασιναδες*
και γενικα τον πειραζουν τα μακαρονια με οτιδηποτε εκτος shakirilko
το πολυ-πολυ κλασικη *κοκκινη σαλτσα*, αγαπα το φιλαρακι σου κλπ κλπ 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=26572&page=20
πριν ενα χρονο ακριβως :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

----------


## lou.nick

Ναι ξέρω γι' αυτό τον πειράζω. Ειδικά με τα μακαρόνια με λάχανο του Pickard.  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Και κατι για το βραδινο απο τα παλια πλουσια γευματα μας :Wink:

----------


## arrow

μάλλον αυτά είναι για μένα... γιάμι.... 

και για dessert αυτό!

----------


## aria

Λόγω της ημέρας, επιβάλλεται ένας πτωχός μπουφές για να τιμήσουμε τα γενέθλιά μας!!!  :Smile:  





















ENJOY!  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

απο φαγητά καλά τα πας, στα κρασιά/ποτά χωλαίνει λίγο  :Laughing: 

ευχαριστούμε πάντως!

----------


## aria

> απο φαγητά καλά τα πας, στα κρασιά/ποτά χωλαίνει λίγο 
> 
> ευχαριστούμε πάντως!


Εμ βάλτε κι εσείς το κατιτίς σας βρε αχάριστοι!!  :Razz:   Μ' άδεια χέρια θα 'ρθετε στο πάρτυ;;  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Κανονικα ολα αυτα θα επρεπε να ειναι διαθεσιμα στο χωρο του παρτι!
Ποιος ανελαβε το catering;;; :ROFL:  Να εκπεσει ο προμηθευτης αμεσως!!!
Αντεεεε σας αφησαμε για λιγο μονους και τα κανετε μανταρα! :Razz: 
Ουτε μια χορωδια ουτε τπτ  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

:Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Αν και καθήμενη, ορθώς εμίλησες!!!

Ούτε και μια πενταώροφη τούρτα της προκοπής δεν μπόρεσα να βρω . . .  :Sorry:

----------


## manoulamou

Εσυ εχεις και μικρα πεζακια να προσεξεις, οι αλλοι τι κανουνεεεε μου λες :Laughing:  
Πενταωροφη  μονο σε γαμους εχω δει παντως...
Καποτε εβαλα μια παρομοια για γενεθλια μελους και μου την ειπαν και απο πανω :Razz:  




υγ ΤΗΧ εμαθα και την ορθογραφια της πεντα*ω*ροφης :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

καλά 


τα λόγια σας με χόρτασαν και τα σχετικά......

πάλι μόνος μου πρέπει να ψάχνω !!!

η δικία μου συνεισφορά στο πάρτυ!

έχουμε και λέμε απο πρώτα μπουρεκάκια



μετά μια ποικιλία κρεατικών σαν αυτή 



και μετά γιαούρτη με μέλι [χωρίς φωτό γιατί δεν έβρισκα κάτι να πληρεί τα ποιοτικά μου στανταρ!!]

επίσης το μέγεθος των φωτογραφιών είναι ανάλογο των μερίδων  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

*Γιαουρτι με μελι και καρυδια προφανως*  και κατι πιο δροσιστικο :Smile:

----------


## marilopaido

πωπω ρε manoulamou!!!τι μας κανεις με αυτες τις λιχουδιες!!!
 :Smile:   :Whistle:

----------


## k_koulos

μα καλά αυτή είναι μερίδα για άρρωστο!!!!

επίσης για γλυκό το θέλω τα παξιμάδια να τα δώσουν σε κάνα μνημόσυνο!!!

για να μην πώ για το κάτι σε πράσινο που χαλάει το ήδη χαλασμένο σύνολο!!!!!

τέτοια έβρισκα @manoulamas , είπαμε να πληρεί κάποια στανταρ η κάθε φωτό, τόσα χρόνια καλοφαγάς έχω φάει  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Παντως εμενα με "πληρωσε"  :Laughing:  το στομα μου με σαλια
το γιαουρτακι καθοτι εχω να φαω τετοιο
πολυ καιρο μανιατικο προβειο με μελι Ταϋγετου :Respekt:  
Τι να κανουμε που δεν εχω και αναλογο εξοπλισμο
να ανεβασω μια σχετικη φωτο απ το χωριουδακι μου :Sorry: 
με τα λιοδεντρα για σκηνικο!!!

----------


## marilopaido

> μα καλά αυτή είναι μερίδα για άρρωστο!!!!
> 
> επίσης για γλυκό το θέλω τα παξιμάδια να τα δώσουν σε κάνα μνημόσυνο!!!
> 
> για να μην πώ για το κάτι σε πράσινο που χαλάει το ήδη χαλασμένο σύνολο!!!!!
> 
> τέτοια έβρισκα @manoulamas , είπαμε να πληρεί κάποια στανταρ η κάθε φωτό, τόσα χρόνια καλοφαγάς έχω φάει


αααα!!!για σε παρακαλω.....επειδη εσυ εισαι καλοφαγας θα μας βγαλεις κ ασχημες τις λιχουδιες της manoulamas?για σε παρακαλω!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Ξεχασα να πω την κακια μου 
*το γιαουρτι μονο σε τετοιες μεριδες σερβιρεται* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## k_koulos

> Παντως εμενα με "πληρωσε"  το στομα μου με σαλια
> το γιαουρτακι καθοτι εχω να φαω τετοιο
> πολυ καιρο μανιατικο προβειο με μελι Ταϋγετου 
> Τι να κανουμε που δεν εχω και αναλογο εξοπλισμο
> να ανεβασω μια σχετικη φωτο απ το χωριουδακι μου
> με τα λιοδεντρα για σκηνικο!!!


τι να μας πει και η μάνη, τσ τσ τσ


πρόβειο γιαούρτι απο το οροπέδιο της Μαντινείας, [άντε μέχρι 10% γίδισιο αν το θες να ξινίζει αλλά και πάλι δύσκολα], και μέλι απο την Βυτίνα και λίγο θυμάρι απο τις Καλτεζές!!!

τίποτα άλλο [αλήθεια εκείνο το πράσινο τι είναι σαν άψητη ρίγανη ένα πράγμα αλλά δεν πιστεύω να κάναν τέτοιο παραστράτημα!!!]

τέλος για την θέα με τα λιοδεντρα, προτιμώ την θέα με τα πρόβατα στην στάνη έτοιμα να αποτελέσουν πηγή του επόμενου γεύματος  :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

> το γιαουρτι μονο σε τετοιες μεριδες σερβιρεται


ναι αυτή είναι η μερίδα για τους άρρωστους στα νοσοκομεία είπαμε  :Thumb down:

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΕΕ κι εμεις τιιιιιιι;;;
δεν ειμαστε αρρωστοι με το *adslgr*;;; :One thumb up:

----------


## marilopaido

παντως εγω νομιζω οτι στα νοσοκομεια δινουν ζελε!!!(δυστυχως δεν βρηκα εικονα!!!)
παρτε αυτο και .........πολυ σας ειναι κυριε καλοφαγα!!!χααχα!!!
κρεμα καραμελε!!!αλλα συνηθως ειναι σε κεσεδακι!!! :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ αλλα τι γινεται με το google?
Δεν μπορω να μπω σε καμμια εκδοχη του :Thinking:  
Edit: [ Επιτελους ανοιξε 20΄λεπτα κλειστο.... ]

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


		μια χαρά μου παίζει απο τον firefox δεξιά . αλλά είδα οτι άλλαξε σηματάκι ο ελληνικός, ιδέα μου είναι;
	


τελικά αυτό το πράσινο πάνω στο γιαούρτι τι είναι;

----------


## Hengeo

Εγώ πάλι αυτή τι στιγμή καταβροχθίζω μερικά από αυτά, με τη γέυση του βουτύρου να λιώνει στο στόμα:




Και καθότι είμαι ευγενικός, έχω και την γιορτή μου σήμερα, είπα να σας κεράσω κάτι τις  :Very Happy:

----------


## manoulamou

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		μια χαρά μου παίζει απο τον firefox δεξιά . αλλά είδα οτι άλλαξε σηματάκι ο ελληνικός, ιδέα μου είναι;
> 	
> 
> 
> τελικά αυτό το πράσινο πάνω στο γιαούρτι τι είναι;


Κλαρακι θυμαρισιο ειναι τελικα. Δειτε και την πληρη σελιδα:
http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/reci...utcrumble.html
"1/2 tsp dried or 1 tsp fresh *thyme* leaves" :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

> Κλαρακι θυμαρισιο ειναι τελικα.


κοίτα να δείς, αυτοί οι αμερικάνοι όλα διαφορετικά τα κάνουν  :Razz: 




> Και καθότι είμαι ευγενικός, έχω και την γιορτή μου σήμερα, είπα να σας κεράσω κάτι τις


ευχαριστούμε, πολύχρονος, πάντα τέτοια!!

----------


## manoulamou

> Και καθότι είμαι ευγενικός, έχω και την γιορτή μου σήμερα, είπα να σας κεράσω κάτι τις


 :Embarassed: *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΛΛΑΑΑΑ* Σε λενε Γιωργο εεε;;; :Smile: 
Φαγαμε καλα καλα το κερασμα κι ουτε ειδαμε τη λεζαντα!!! :Embarassed: 



*Spoiler:*




			GEORGE
Gender: Masculine
Usage: English, Romanian
Pronounced: JORJ (English)   [key]
From the Greek name Γεωργιος (Georgios) which was derived from the Greek word γεωργος (georgos) meaning "farmer, earthworker", itself derived from the elements γη (ge) "earth" and εργον (ergon) "work". Saint George was a legendary dragon slayer who was supposedly martyred in Palestine. He is the patron saint of England, Portugal and Catalonia.

----------


## Hengeo

> ευχαριστούμε, πολύχρονος, πάντα τέτοια!!





> *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΛΛΑΑΑΑ* Σε λενε Γιωργο εεε;;;


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ότι επιθυμείτε  :Smile: 

Ναι Γιώργο με λένε, εξ'ου και το geo στο nick μου  :Wink:

----------


## arrow

πολλές ευχές κι ότι επιθυμείς να το πάθεις...

... κι εσύ κι όλοι όσοι γιορτάζουν σήμερα...

----------


## Hengeo

> πολλές ευχές κι ότι επιθυμείς να το πάθεις...
> 
> ... κι εσύ κι όλοι όσοι γιορτάζουν σήμερα...


Ευχαριστώ, να'σαι καλά!  :Smile:

----------


## arrow

για να μαθαίνουμε και τσίποτις περί διατροφής ... 

βάζω ένα άρθρο που βρήκα ενδιαφέρον 

(το διάβασα στο site της εφημερίδας Φιλελεύθερος που μάλλον το πήρε από το news.in.gr)

Τα φρούτα «καλύτερα από τα συμπληρώματα βιταμίνης C» 



Το πορτοκάλι αποδεικνύεται καλύτερο από τα συμπληρώματα βιταμίνης C. 

Μιλάνο: 
Τα πορτοκάλια προσφέρουν ισχυρότερη αντιοξειδωτική δράση από ό,τι η σκέτη βιταμίνη C, δείχνουν νέα πειράματα στην Ιταλία. Φαίνεται ότι τα φρούτα περιέχουν και άλλες, άγνωστες ουσίες που *προστατεύουν τα κύτταρα από τη γήρανση*. Η Σερένα Γκουαρνιέρι του Πανεπιστημίου του Μιλάνου χώρισε τους εθελοντές της μελέτης σε τρεις ομάδες. Η πρώτη ήπιε ένα ποτήρι χυμό σαγκουίνι, που περιείχε 150 mg βιταμίνη C, η δεύτερη ένα ποτήρι νερό με την ίδια ποσότητα βιταμίνης C, και η τρίτη ένα ποτήρι ζαχαρόνερο. 

Δείγματα αίματος των εθελοντών εξετάστηκαν 3 και 24 ώρες αργότερα και διαπιστώθηκε ότι τα επίπεδα βιταμίνης C είχαν αυξηθεί εξίσου στις δύο πρώτες ομάδες. 

Στα δείγματα προστέθηκε στη συνέχεια υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου (οξυζενέ), το οποίο είναι γνωστό ότι προκαλεί οξειδωτικές βλάβες στο DNA των κυττάρων. Οι βλάβες ήταν σαφώς περιορισμένες στην ομάδα που είχε πιει χυμό πορτοκαλιού, όχι όμως και στις δύο άλλες ομάδες.

Τα αποτελέσματα, αναφέρει το Nature.com, φαίνεται να διαψεύδουν παλαιότερη μελέτη, στην οποία η σκέτη βιταμίνη C ασκούσε προστατευτική δράση. «Φαίνεται ότι η βιταμίνη C δεν είναι το μόνο χημικό που ευθύνεται για την αντιοξειδωτική προστασία», σχολιάζει η Δρ Γκουαρνιέρι.

Αλλοι επιστήμονες είχαν προτείνει στο παρελθόν ότι η αντιοξειωτική δράση προκύπτει από την αλληλεπίδραση της βιταμίνης C με τα σάκχαρα των φρούτων. Η Γκουαρνιέρι, ωστόσο, υποψιάζεται ότι πίσω από το φαινόμενο κρύβονται άλλες ουσίες των φρούτων, όπως οι φλαβανόνες και τα καροτενοειδή.

Η έρευνα δημοσιεύεται στο British Journal of Nutrition.

Πηγή: news.in.gr

----------


## Hengeo

Πέρα από αυτό που αναφέρει το άρθρο, ούτως η άλλως είναι γενικά πολύ καλύτερο, για την σωστή λειτουργία του οργανισμού, να πέρνει τις βιταμίνες από τα τρόφιμα παρά έτοιμες από χαπάκια!  :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


		α) μέτρον άριστον

β) φυσικά "φυσικά προϊόντα" !

γ) τα πάσης φύσεως υποκατάστατα είναι αυτό που λέει το όνομα τους, υποκατάστατα

----------


## A_gamer

Ορίστε το real thing:


Και επειδή ξέρω ότι δε θα φάτε από αυτά :Wink: , ορίστε και λίγο greek straw souvlaki:

----------


## k_koulos

ελπίζω να μην έκανες πειράματα με το στομάχι σου και να μην τα έφαγες τα σουβλάκια που μας δείχνεις !!!

πρώτον είναι λίγα  :Razz: 

μετά είναι καμένα τα ξυλάκια ενω'το κρέας άψητο

και τρίτον λείπει "αυτο το κάτι που θέλω" όταν τρώω σουβλάκια!



 μία μπύρα

πάντως ευχαριστούμε για την εναλλακτική στα φρούτα!

----------


## arrow

με αφορμή τα σουβλάκια που έβαλε ο Α_gamer βάζω ένα ανεκδοτάκι... 

Πάει ένας σε ένα σουβλιτζiή: 

-Θέλω να μου κάμεις 4 πίττες αλλά θέλω τες ειδική παραγγελία.Θέλω 2 πίττες σουβλάκια τζιε 2 σιεφταλιές.Η μια σουβλάκια θέλω τα κρουσμένα που την μια μερκά, ωμά που την άλλη τζιε την πίττα ωμή.Την άλλη σουβλάκια θέλω τα ξεροψημένα τα σουβλάκια λίγο πριν το κάψιμο τζιε την πίττα κρουσμένη - μαυρισμένη. Tην μια σιεφταλιά θέλω τα ωμά τέλεια, να φαίνεται η πάννα τους με σωστά αγγουράκια μέσα. Την άλλη σιεφταλιά θέλω τα κάρβουνο, την πίττα κρουσμένη στη μια μερκά τζιε ωμή που την άλλη τζιε να έχουν μόνο κρομμί μέσα. 

-Μα εν πολλά δύσκολη η παραγγελία σου, λαλεί του ο σουβλιτζιής . 

Και ο τύπος απαντά: 
-Γιατί προψές τούτα έκαμές τα χωρίς να τα παραγγείλω, τζιε τωρά εν δύσκολα;

----------


## A_gamer

> ελπίζω να μην έκανες πειράματα με το στομάχι σου και να μην τα έφαγες τα σουβλάκια που μας δείχνεις !!!
> 
> πρώτον είναι λίγα 
> 
> μετά είναι καμένα τα ξυλάκια ενω'το κρέας άψητο
> 
> και τρίτον λείπει "αυτο το κάτι που θέλω" όταν τρώω σουβλάκια!
> 
> 
> ...


Για το καλό της τσέπης μου και της φυσικής μου (συνεγ)κατάστασης δεν τρώω τόσα μόνος μου.Άσε που μετά από μερικές ώρες θα σας τάραζα στο κλ@νίδι... :Laughing: 
Όσο για το επόμενο, μόνο πίτες θα τρώμε;Άσε και χώρο για πατάτες, πίτες, λίγο ψωμάκι και φυσικά...*
3)*



Έτσι δε μένουν παραπονεμένοι ούτε οι Χαϊνεκάδες, ούτε οι Αμστελάδες.(edit:αν θέλετε τρίτη εταιρεία δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, παίρνουμε από την κάβα ενός φίλου)

2)Αυτό ήταν δείγμα που βρήκα στο Γούγλη.Μην ανησυχείς, ο σουβλατζής της γειτονιάς μου τα κάνει πολύ καλύτερα. :Wink: 

ΥΓ.
@arrow:Καλό, αλλά μου βγήκε η ψυχή να το διαβάσω.Μία μετάφραση please;

----------


## arrow

είπαμε έχουμε αλλεργία στις μπύρες βρε...



λίγο κρασάκι... και πιο υγειές και απολαυστικό!!!

----------


## marilopaido

εγω παντως τωρα ειτε κρασι ειτε μπυρα θα την επινα!!!δεν με χαλαει κανενα απο τα δυο!!!!!

----------


## arrow

δεν θάλεγα όχι ούτε σε μια tequila sunrise... αλλά μέχρι εκέι!

----------


## marilopaido

γιατι μεχρι εκει????
μπα!!!και αλλο!!!θελω και αλλο!!!!!

----------


## arrow

> γιατι μεχρι εκει????
> μπα!!!και αλλο!!!θελω και αλλο!!!!!


ένα black russian isws?.... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## arrow

όχι στην κυριολεξία αρσενικό... για ποτάκι μιλάμε...  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

> Πέρα από αυτό που αναφέρει το άρθρο, ούτως η άλλως είναι γενικά πολύ καλύτερο, για την σωστή λειτουργία του οργανισμού, να πέρνει τις βιταμίνες από τα τρόφιμα παρά έτοιμες από χαπάκια!





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		α) μέτρον άριστον
> β) φυσικά "φυσικά προϊόντα" !
> γ) τα πάσης φύσεως υποκατάστατα είναι αυτό που λέει το όνομα τους, υποκατάστατα





> Ορίστε το real thing:
> 
> 
> Και επειδή ξέρω ότι δε θα φάτε από αυτά, ορίστε και λίγο greek straw souvlaki:





> εγω παντως τωρα ειτε κρασι ειτε μπυρα θα την επινα!!!δεν με χαλαει κανενα απο τα δυο!!!!!


Ο καλος ο μυλος ολα τα αλεθει  :Razz: 
Λιγο απ ολα, κι οσο πιο κοντα στα ωμα και μη επεξεργασμενα ιδιως φυτικα και ολιγα γαλακτοκομικα
(προσωπικα προτιμω αυθεντικα οργανικα/βιολογικα οσο αντεχει το πορτοφολι μου)
Τα αλκοολουχα με μετρο, και οχι μονο στ ανηλικα :Wink:  γιατι  ΟΛΟΙ μας δεν αργουμε να εκτροχιαστουμε :Sad:

----------


## k_koulos

πορτοκαλαδίτσα για τους διψασμένους!!!

----------


## manoulamou

*k_koulos*  :Smile:  Ο λογος σου μας δροσισε, και την περτικαλαδα πιεστην :Smile:  
Επισης ενα ζεστο ροφημα για τους ηλικιωμενους :Razz:  ζεστούλι να χαλαρωσουν πριν πανε για υπνο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## k_koulos

ναι βασικά για πρωινό η πορτοκαλάδα, τώρα βραδιάτικα είναι λίγο δυναμική!!!

----------


## babality

Ας πιουμε ολοι μαζι και να μεθυσουμε. Εχει για ολους.

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Πες μας τι πινεις και ... αρρωσταινεις :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

με την ευκαιρία των γενεθλίων μου σας κερνάω το κάτι τις μου και γώ

κομματάκι τούρτα



ένα ποτάκι
Port Ellen του 1978 απο ανεξάρτητο εμφιαλωτή 


και ένα καλό πούρο για μετά....



Καλά να περάσω  :Laughing:

----------


## arrow

εμειίς θέλουμε και κεράκια... πως θα πραγματοποιηθει η ευχούλα σου μετά?



να τα εκατοστήσεις... 

κι ότι επιθυμείς σύντομα να το πάθεις...  :Smile:

----------


## arrow

και λίγη σαμπάνια δεν έβλαψε κανέναν... 



στην υγειά σου!!!

----------


## aria

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΟΥΛΕΕΕ!!!*  :Smile:   :Smile:   :1000balloons:  

*Ό,τι επιθυμείς, υγεία και ευτυχία πάνω απ' όλα!! * 

(μαζί με τον Τυφλούλη γενέθλια...  :Wink:  )

(αύριο έχει και ο συζυγούλης  :Hearts:  αν καταφέρω και δουλέψει η φωτ.μηχ. θα σας στείλω την τούρτα - θα'χει βέβαια 38 κεράκια...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## arrow

> (αύριο έχει και ο συζυγούλης  )


να σου ζήσει βρε αρια και να τον χαίρεσαι τον καλό σου...  :Smile:  

και φυσικά θα περιμένουμε τουρτίτσα!!!

----------


## k_koulos

πριν τα κεράκια την φωτο, μετά με τα κεράκια δεν θα  φαίνεται τίποτα  :Laughing: 

α και λυπήσου τον , παρε κερια αριθμούς, που να σβήνει τόσα κερια ο καψερός;

κτα τα αλλα ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές!

----------


## Hengeo

> με την ευκαιρία των γενεθλίων μου σας κερνάω το κάτι τις μου και γώ


Χρόνια πολλά, να τα εκατοστήσεις και ό'τι επιθυμείς να το πάθεις!  :Clap: 




> (αύριο έχει και ο συζυγούλης  αν καταφέρω και δουλέψει η φωτ.μηχ. θα σας στείλω την τούρτα - θα'χει βέβαια 38 κεράκια... )


Να τον χαίρεσαι και ότι επιθυμείτε να το πάθετε!  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

:Drunk:    :Yahooooo:  
Αριαδνη να τον χαιρεσαι τον συζυγενιο :Smile:  
καλυτερα αυριο γιατι σημερα εχουν γενεθλια τα ΑΜΕΑ :Razz:  
τυφλοι, κουλοι  κ.α. δημοκρατικες δυναμεις :Innocent: 
 :Rock On:   :Whistle:  happybirthdaytoyou @ ALL :Whistle:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## aria

Αχ, σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ βρε παιδιά!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

> καλυτερα αυριο γιατι σημερα εχουν γενεθλια τα ΑΜΕΑ 
> τυφλοι, κουλοι  κ.α. δημοκρατικες δυναμεις


μόλις γύρισα απο τον μικρό εορτασμό και πρέπει να σας ενημερώσω οτι ήπια ένα ποτήρι απο το whisky που σας έδειξα πριν στην υγεία σας, και πράγματι το καταχάρηκα [όχι μόνο το ποτήρι αλλά σχεδόν το μισό μπουκάλι που ήπια!!!!]

αν τύχει στο δρόμο σας κάποιο port ellen να το δοκιμάσετε καταπληκτικό whisky!!

ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές 

Κ.

----------


## Iannis

> πριν τα κεράκια την φωτο, μετά με τα κεράκια δεν θα  φαίνεται τίποτα 
> 
> α και λυπήσου τον , παρε κερια αριθμούς, που να σβήνει τόσα κερια ο καψερός;
> 
> κτα τα αλλα ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές!


Χρονια πολλα παλικάρι

Εγω θα σου πεψω μια νταμιτζανα τσικουδιά απο την καλη και μετα μου λες για ουισκάκια.

Δωρο 10 τέτοια να πατήσεις τον συμμορία των 11......... λάθος..... των Αετων ήθελα να πω.
 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## erateinos

Γεια σας και από εμένα   :Smile:  
(μπορεί να είμαι εκτός θέματος αλλά όχι πολύ μακριά)   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Σε ένα ξεκαθάρισμα ψυγείου που έκανα μου βγήκε μια συμπαθητική σαλάτα!!!
Τα υλικά :
Μαρούλι, ρόκα, ντοματάκια, αβοκάντο, τσιγαρισμένο μπέικον , σοταρισμένα μανιτάρια πλευρότους (προαιρετικά σβήσιμο με βότκα) , λίγο καρύδι , μετσοβόνε τυρί σε κύβους και γραβιέρα και σος γιαούρτι με ροκφόρ.
Τρέμε Μαμαλακη  :Whistle:  
Η μπακουριά θέλει καλοπέραση.
 :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## manoulamou

Γιατι εκτος θεματος; Μια χαρα σε βρισκουμε!
Η μαγειρικη θελει μερακι και φαντασια  :Smile:   ενω η ζαχαροπλαστικη απολυτη ακριβεια :Wink:  
Ιδου και οι ... ανταγωνιστες σου:

http://www.eliasmamalakis.gr/home.asp
http://www.nistikoarkoudi.gr/Recipe.asp?rl=3&rc_id=177
http://www.vefashouse.gr/vefashouse/...p?rdept%5Fid=1

http://www.parliaros.gr/gr/index.html .....

----------


## erateinos

> Γιατι εκτος θεματος; Μια χαρα σε βρισκουμε!
> Η μαγειρικη θελει μερακι και φαντασια   ενω η ζαχαροπλαστικη απολυτη ακριβεια 
> Ιδου και οι ... ανταγωνιστες σου:
> 
> http://www.eliasmamalakis.gr/home.asp
> http://www.nistikoarkoudi.gr/Recipe.asp?rl=3&rc_id=177
> http://www.vefashouse.gr/vefashouse/...p?rdept%5Fid=1
> 
> http://www.parliaros.gr/gr/index.html .....


 :One thumb up:

----------


## arrow

> Γεια σας και από εμένα  
> (μπορεί να είμαι εκτός θέματος αλλά όχι πολύ μακριά)  
> Σε ένα ξεκαθάρισμα ψυγείου που έκανα μου βγήκε μια συμπαθητική σαλάτα!!!
> Τα υλικά :
> Μαρούλι, ρόκα, ντοματάκια, αβοκάντο, τσιγαρισμένο μπέικον , σοταρισμένα μανιτάρια πλευρότους (προαιρετικά σβήσιμο με βότκα) , λίγο καρύδι , μετσοβόνε τυρί σε κύβους και γραβιέρα και σος γιαούρτι με ροκφόρ.
> Τρέμε Μαμαλακη  
> Η μπακουριά θέλει καλοπέραση.


 

τα έβαλες όλ' αυτά παιδί μου?....   πάρε 4 σόδες για να χωνέψεις!

----------


## manoulamou

Οι σοδες ειναι πιο καταστροφικες για το στομαχακι μας απο υλικα ετεροκλητα σε μικρες ομως ποσοτητες... 
Πιτες, πιτσες, ομελετες, κρεπες και σουφλε παιρνουν σχεδον τα παντα :Clap: 
Οριστε και μια συνταγη για πραγματικα τουρλου φαγητο!

*Spoiler:*




*Υλικά*
    * 1 κιλό φασολάκια
    * 3 κολοκυθάκια
    * 4 μελιτζάνες
    * 5 πράσινες πιπεριές
    * 1 κρεμμύδι ψιλοκομμένο
    * 1/2 κιλό πατάτες
    * 4 σκελίδες σκόρδο ολόκληρες
    * 1 κουταλιά δυόσμο τριμμένο
    * 1 κούπα λάδι
    * Αλάτι
    * Πιπέρι 
*  Ετοιμασία*
   1. Κόβουμε τις μελιτζάνες σε φέτες, τις αλατίζουμε και τις αφήνουμε σε αλατισμένο νερό για 1 ώρα περίπου. Στην συνέχεια τις ξεπλένουμε και τις αφήνουμε να στραγγίσουν.
   2. Καθαρίζουμε και πλένουμε όλα τα λαχανικά μας.
   3. Σε μια κατσαρόλα τσιγαρίζουμε το κρεμμύδι με το λάδι και προσθέτουμε Καθαρίζουμε τις αγκινάρες, τις τρίβουμε με λεμόνι και τις ρίχνουμε σε μια λεκανίτσα με νερό, αλάτι και λεμόνι.
   4. Ανακατεύουμε το ψωμί, τα κρεμμυδάκια, τον άνηθο, το κεφαλοτύρι, ένα αυγό, 1 κούπα λάδι, αλάτι και πιπέρι.
   5. Σκάβουμε τις αγκινάρες, βάζουμε μέσα την γέμιση που κάναμε, τις τοποθετούμε σε μία κατσαρόλα (να ακουμπούν μεταξύ τους για να μην χυθεί η γέμιση), προσθέτουμε το υπόλοιπο λάδι, ρίχνουμε λίγο νερό (να μην σκεπαστούν τελείως) και αφήνουμε το φαγητό μας να σιγοβράσει για 30 λεπτά περίπου.
   6. Μόλις γίνει το φαγητό χτυπάμε το αυγό με το λεμόνι, προσθέτουμε σιγά-σιγά ζουμί από το φαγητό στο αυγολέμονο και το ρίχνουμε στην κατσαρόλα.

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


		ή πρέπει να καθαριζεις το ψυγείο πιο συχνά, ή κάτι μου έχει ξεφύγει!

αυτά δεν είναι απομεινάρια ψυγείου απο καθάρισμα, γεμάτο ψυγείο που κάνει αυτοκτονία μου κάνει εμένα

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		ET IN ARCADIA EGO: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:N...oussin_052.jpg :Wink:  


Ειστε για ενα κους κους;;;

----------


## k_koulos

@manoulamou και τους είχα πει όχι φωτογραφίες.... άτιμο πράγμα οι παπαραζζι

να και τι τρώω τώρα 



μια ζεστή μηλοπιτούλα [απο τα χερακία της μαμάς γιατι αν ήταν απο τα δικά μου κάρβουνο τθα έτρωγα, μόνο στα κρεάτα είμαι καλός]]

----------


## gallahant

Γκρρρ, ποτε θα φτασει η εποχη που θα κανουμε download τα φαγητα απο το νετ και θα πληρωνουμε μεσω paypal?

----------


## manoulamou

Προσεχετε τι ευχεστε μπορει η Siemens
(ξερετε τη φουτουρστικη διαφημιση)
να το πραγματοποιησει μεχρι το 3001...
 :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Γεια σας και από εμένα   
> (μπορεί να είμαι εκτός θέματος αλλά όχι πολύ μακριά)   
> Σε ένα ξεκαθάρισμα ψυγείου που έκανα μου βγήκε μια συμπαθητική σαλάτα!!!
> Τα υλικά :
> Μαρούλι, ρόκα, ντοματάκια, αβοκάντο, τσιγαρισμένο μπέικον , σοταρισμένα μανιτάρια πλευρότους (προαιρετικά σβήσιμο με βότκα) , λίγο καρύδι , μετσοβόνε τυρί σε κύβους και γραβιέρα και σος γιαούρτι με ροκφόρ.
> Τρέμε Μαμαλακη  
> Η μπακουριά θέλει καλοπέραση.


Ολα καλά Το σαπούνι τι το ήθελες???? (αβοκανδο) 

Ο παπους λεει "Γιατρε  ,, ε γιατρέ Καλό το φάρμακο που μου δωκες αλλα μου καθησε στα δοντια) έφαγε το υπόθετο sorry αβοκαντο  :Embarassed:  ο ευλογημένος

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL:  
Με 10-15 λεπτά προετοιμασία έχεις κάτι να φας, το delivery θέλει περισσότερη ώρα για να έρθει, (δεν δήλωσα φοιτητής) απλά  είπα σε ένα ξεκαθάρισμα ψυγείου  :Razz:  
Πάντως χαίρομαι που σας διασκέδασα το παροχής υπηρεσιών που να το κόψω?  :Whistle:  
 :Laughing:

----------


## babality

παπακι με πορτοκαλι.
ααααρρρργκ :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

Ευτυχως που βρεθηκαν τα καταλληλα smilies:
    :Whip: 
*Οριστε μερικα σοβαρα μεζεδακια:*

----------


## babality

> Ευτυχως που βρεθηκαν τα καταλληλα smilies:


μα :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν ηθελα να σε θιξω αλλα τουλαχιστον στην φωτογραφια
φαινοταν να ειναι Πορτοκαλι μαρμελαδα με γεμιση παπακι :ROFL: 
Ενταξει χοιρινο με ολιγη απο πορτοκαλι κατι λεει σε μερικους....

----------


## babality

Σιγα μη θιχτω απο τη μαμα μου :Smile:  
Αλλα αυτο ειναι που ζητουσα. Επιτελους ενα παπακι που οι εβραιοι το ντυσανε οπως επρεπε :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Δηλαδη παπακι εβραιος φασματος :Razz:  
Κοψαμε λιγο τα πρωϊνα ροφηματα ή μου φαινεται;

----------


## babality

Πρωινα 13:10? μπαααα.
Δωστε μου την παπια μου ειπα :Razz:

----------


## alwaysalone

Εμείς την Κυριακή θα εχουμε παστίτσιο!  :Yahooooo:

----------


## arrow

βρε gallahant αυτά για σένα... έτσι για να μην έχεις παράπονο!

σιεφταλιά και σουβλάκια δεν ήθελες?  :Smile:

----------


## gallahant

@arrow: Που ναι η λουντζα και η τσαμαρελλα? :Thumb down:   :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

τστστστσ Αυτη η νεολαια σημερα πολυ απαιτητικη, με τπτ δεν ειναι ευχαριστημενη :ROFL:  
Τσαμαρέλα στην Ανωγυρα ή εδω και λούντζα εδω...

----------


## arrow

> @arrow: Που ναι η λουντζα και η τσαμαρελλα?


η λούντζα μια χαρά αλλά η τσαμαρέλλα μπλιαχχχχχχχ... όλο λίπος βρε συ...

... θέλεις και μια μπουκάλα ζιβανία για να πάει κάτω...

----------


## arrow

πάρε και λίγο οφτό χαλούμι... γιαμ γιαμ... πείνασα μάλλον!

----------


## gallahant

Πατατες αντιναχτες εχεις? :Razz: 

Η τσαμαρελλα δεν ειναι για χορταση. Μονο για να κατεβαινει η ζιβανια, την ωρα που βλεπουμε τη σουβλα να γυρναει :Cool:   :One thumb up:  

@Manoulamou: το φεστιβαλ στο λινκ εχει γινει προ πολλου :Laughing:   Τα φαγανε ολα :Razz:

----------


## rdaniel

χμ ... για να δούμε τι είναι τούτο:

*Πατάτες αντιναχτές*
*Υλικά*
_1 κιλό πατάτες μικρές φρέσκες λάδι να τις καλύπτει_
_2 κουταλιές κόλιαντρο κοπανισμένο 1/2 φλιτζάνι κρασί κόκκινο ξηρό αλάτι και πιπέρι_

*Τρόπος παρασκευής*
 Πλένουμε καλά τις πατάτες, τις στραγγίζουμε και τις σπάζουμε ελαφρά. Βάζουμε το λάδι να βράσει καλά και ρίχνουμε τις πατάτες. Τις αφήνουμε να ψηθούν σε σιγανή φωτιά. Όταν είναι έτοιμες αφαιρούμε το λάδι, προσθέτουμε τον κόλιαντρο και τις σβήνουμε με το κρασί. Συνεχίζουμε να ψήνουμε τις πατάτες ακόμα 2-3 λεπτά. Κατά διαστήματα τινάσσουμε την κατσαρόλα για να ανακατεύονται κα*λύτερα οι πατάτες. Αλατοπιπερώνουμε και σερβίρουμε.Σου κάνουν;  :Wink: 

(με την ευγενική χορηγία του iKypros  :Wink:  )

----------


## manoulamou

> Πατατες αντιναχτες εχεις? Η τσαμαρελλα δεν ειναι για χορταση. Μονο για να κατεβαινει η ζιβανια, την ωρα που βλεπουμε τη σουβλα να γυρναει  
> 
> @Manoulamou: το φεστιβαλ στο λινκ εχει γινει προ πολλου  Τα φαγανε ολα



 :Whistle: Μααα  :Embarassed:  εγωωω  :Sorry: δηλαδηηηη, οχιιι πωως...ισως... :ROFL: ...
Παλι καλα  :Smile:   που υπηρχε κι αυτο το "ληγμενο" φεστιβαλ, γιατι οι λιγοι Κυπριοι που ξερω, δεν ηταν ευκαιροι, 
για διευκρινισεις :Smile: .... Οσο ζεις μαθαινεις, _ζιβανια_, αντε να δουμε τ ειν τουτο παλι :Cool:  ;;;

----------


## rdaniel

Πριν κάμποσα χρόνια, είχα πάει σε ένα Κυπριακό εστιατόριο στην Αμφιθέας...

Πολύ νόστιμα φαγητά, καλή εξυπηρέτηση, ζωντανή μουσική, πάμφθηνο κιόλας!

Εκεί μας έφεραν πρώτη φορά Ζιβανία: είναι κάτι σαν ούζο ή ρακή, αλλά με 30-40% ποσοστό αλκοόλ .. . :Whistle: 

Δυστυχώς πατάτες αντινακτές δεν μας είχαν φέρει, αλλά ας είναι καλά το google, τις μάθαμε κι αυτές  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manoulamou

Κι επειδη οι γεροι εχουν επιλεκτικη μνημη κοιταξτε το 
"Αντικρυστο" ψητο της ετερας ελληνικης Μεγαλονησου  :Worthy:  :
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=783
απο μια πολυ χορταστικη σελιδα:http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=626275

----------


## arrow

πατατούες αντιναχτές τζιαι....



κκιοφτέδες!   :Smile:  




θέλετε τπτ άλλο?...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## k_koulos

[φλαμε μοντ ον]
πάλι καλά που παράφαγα λογοτο με σκορδαλιά κ δεν με πολυπειραζει η κυπριακην επιθεση...
το νήμα το .... με τις εξωτικές σας προτάσεις.

[/φλαμε μοντ οφφ]

----------


## arrow

εμ... τι να γίνει?... κάποιες ψυχούλες πεθυμήσανε την κυπριακή κουζίνα...

... εγώ πάλι πεθύμισα σουβλάκι του Θανάση...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jefferson

Προβατινα στην σουβλα  Η υπερτατη   Ηδονη ο θανατος της Αλεπους
 :Worthy:

----------


## rdaniel

> πάλι καλά που παράφαγα λογοτο με σκορδαλιά


εμ ... τι είναι το λογότο;  :Thinking:

----------


## k_koulos

κουνέλι [ή λαγός άμα είσαι κυνηγός/ ή σου αρέσουν τα κατεψυγμένα] βρασμένο και απο κάποιο σημέιο και μετά ρίχνεις μέσα σκόρδα, καρύδια ψιλοκομένα ξύδι και το αφήνεις να πίει τα πολλά ζουμία.

Λουκούμι αλλά ολιγόν βαρύ για βράδυ....

----------


## manoulamou

Με το συμπαθειο, αλλα επειδη ο google ειναι φιλος και στα ευκολα και στα δυσκολα,
 λογοτο με ολες τις ορθογραφιες και τονισμους δεν βρηκα πουθενα,  λ*α*γοτό ΝΑΙ (σε χοιρινο)  :Clap:  
Φωτογραφια χορταστικη κατω-κατω!!!

*Spoiler:*




*Χοιρινό με μήλα*
(Για 10 άτομα)*Υλικά:*
2 κιλά χοιρινό από τη σπάλα
1/2 φλιτζάνι τσαγιού βούτυρο
Aλάτι και πιπέρι
2 φλιτζάνια τσαγιού κόκκινο κρασί (ξηρό)
3 πράσα, κομμένα σε φετάκια
250 γραμ. μανιτάρια, κομμένα σε φετάκια
πάπρικα, θυμάρι
1 κουταλιά τοματοπολτό
2 μεγάλα ξινόμηλα
*Εκτέλεση:*
Αφαιρείτε το πάχος και τα κόκαλα από το κρέας και το κόβετε σε μικρές φέτες. Το κοκκινίζετε με 2 κουταλιές βούτυρο και το βάζετε σε γιουβέτσι. Ρίχνετε στο τηγάνι το κρασί και το βράζετε μερικά λεπτά. Το ρίχνετε στο γιουβέτσι επάνω στο κρέας.Σοτάρετε με λίγο βούτυρο τα πράσα και τα μανιτάρια ώσπου να μαραθούν. Τα προσθέτετε στο κρέας.Προσθέτετε επίσης μια κουταλιά σούπας κοφτή, πάπρικα, λίγο θυμάρι, μια κουταλιά τοματοπολτό και 2 κουταλιές σούπας "σόγια σος".Καθαρίζετε τα μήλα, αφαιρείτε την καρδιά με το ειδικό εργαλείο και τα κόβετε σε χοντρές φέτες. Τα βάζετε επάνω στο κρέας και τα περιχύνετε με το υπόλοιπο βούτυρο. Αφήνετε να ψηθούν μαζί, σκεπασμένα, στο φούρνο επί 40 λεπτά περίπου. Σερβίρετε με ρύζι.
		


http://recipes-of-cooking.pblogs.gr/2007/03/47913.html
Και μαλιστα ειναι απ τα χωρια του αντρα μου :Smile:   που γελαγε οταν του το ειπα...
Επισης *λαγωτό*
http://perso.orange.fr/ilios/cuisine/lagoto.htm

*ΕΑΝ καποιος εχει σχετικη συνταγη ή εστω φωτογραφια για ΛΟΓΟΤΟ πολυ θα μ αρεσε
καθ οτι λαγος/κουνελι  (ασχετως της αντιπαθειας μου στους κυνηγους  )*

----------


## k_koulos

λές να το λέμε αλλιώς, ρε γαμώτο πάντα το τρώω σαν καλοφαγάς που είμαι αλλά δεν έχω  εντρυφήσει σε τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες.

Θα επανέλθω σύντομα με πληροφορίες [επίσης αν δεν το έχω γράψει σωστά στο πρώτο ποστ λΑγοτό ήθελα να πω ], αλλά μπορεί και να λέγεται απλά κουνέλι σκορδαλία  :Laughing: 


και επειδή μάλλον έκανα χοντρή πατάτα ορίστε η συνταγή [όπου μοσχάρι βάζεις κουνέλι για πιο ιδιαίτερα γευστικά αποτελέσματα]

----------


## gallahant

> Πριν κάμποσα χρόνια, είχα πάει σε ένα Κυπριακό εστιατόριο στην Αμφιθέας...
> 
> Πολύ νόστιμα φαγητά, καλή εξυπηρέτηση, ζωντανή μουσική, πάμφθηνο κιόλας!
> 
> Εκεί μας έφεραν πρώτη φορά Ζιβανία: είναι κάτι σαν ούζο ή ρακή, αλλά με 30-40% ποσοστό αλκοόλ .. .
> 
> Δυστυχώς πατάτες αντινακτές δεν μας είχαν φέρει, αλλά ας είναι καλά το google, τις μάθαμε κι αυτές


Eμενα πιο κοντα στη ζιβανια μου φανηκε η τσικουδια. Πανω κατω την ιδια διαδικασια αποσταξης πρεπει να εχουν.

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic





> Eμενα πιο κοντα στη ζιβανια μου φανηκε η τσικουδια. Πανω κατω την ιδια διαδικασια αποσταξης πρεπει να εχουν.


όλα , τα αποστάγματα, έχουν την ίδια διαδικασία απόσταξης, το τί αποστάζεις είναι αυτό που κάνει την διαφορά καθώς και το τι κάνεις το απόσταγμα μετά [παλαίώση - δεύτερη απόσταξη κτλ κτλ ] που δίνει την διαφορετικότητα απο το ούζο μέχρι το whisky και απο την vodka μέχρι το τσίπουρο.
	


για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι!

----------


## gallahant

Off Topic


		Ναι, αυτο ηθελα να πω, οτι ολη η διαδικασια παρασκευης της ζιβανιας και της τσικουδιας δεν διαφερει και πολυ. Βρε παιδια, κατι πρεπει να γινει με τα οφφτοπικ! Πονεσα τα ματια μου με τοσο μικρα γραμματακια!!

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ναι, αυτο ηθελα να πω, οτι ολη η διαδικασια παρασκευης της ζιβανιας και της τσικουδιας δεν διαφερει και πολυ. Βρε παιδια, κατι πρεπει να γινει με τα οφφτοπικ! Πονεσα τα ματια μου με τοσο μικρα γραμματακια!!


Ξέρεις το δρόμο. :Wink: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8777

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Εχει τη λογικη του για να ξεχωριζουν καθαρα απ το υπολοιπο θεμα :Razz:  Οντως εχουν γινει πολυ ψειρες, οποτε 
ο δυσκολος δρομος ειναι να αλλαζουμε "χειροποιητα" το μεγεθος της γραμματοσειρας :Whistle: 


k_koulos  :Worthy:  μπραβο εδωσες νεα πνοη στο θεμα, ωραιες οι συνταγες, ιδιαιτερα αυτες στο πλάι :Wink:  ...
gallahant : η Kυπρος εχει πολλα κοινα με την Kρητη, εκτος της τσικουδιας :One thumb up:

----------


## arrow

αν θέλετε να δείτε πως παρασκευάζεται η ζιβανία με τον πατροπαράδοτο τρόπο ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ...   :Smile:

----------


## chica_loca

Τα Κυπριακα εδεσματα κανουν πασαρελα προσεξα και εγω απουσιαζω. 

Χεχεχεχε….εχει καιρο να φαμε σουβλα :Clap:  !!!

Καλη σας ορεξη, γιαμ γιαμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ …

----------


## manoulamou

Αρχηγινας παρουσης, πασα αρχη παυσατω... :Respekt:  
Γιαμι γιαμι, με μια ενσταση: το ηλεκτροκινητο συστημα :Razz:  

Σουβλάκια με χαλούμι

*Spoiler:*





*Υλικά*
    * κομματάκια από: χοιρινό, κοτόπουλο, μανιτάρια, *χαλούμι*, ή κεμπάπ
    * ξυλάκια, πεσσοί
*Διαδικασία*
για το χοιρινό:
Περνάμε στα ξυλάκια κομματάκια χοιρινού κρέατος με λίγο λίπος για την απαραίτητη νοστιμιά. Αλατοριγανολαδώνουμε. Ψήνουμε σε καλά καμένη σχάρα, σε δυνατή φωτιά για 3-4 λεπτάκια.
για το κοτόπουλο:
Περνάμε στα ξυλάκια κομματάκια από μπούτι κοτόπουλο, χωρίς την πέτσα. Αλατοριγανολαδώνουμε. Ψήνουμε σε δυνατή φωτιά για αρκετή ωρίτσα.
για το μανιτάρι:
Περνάμε 4-5 μανιτάρια κουμπιά σε κάθε ξυλάκι, αλατοριγανολαδώνουμε και ψήνουμε για 4 λεπτά περίπου.
*το χαλούμι:*
Για ένα σουβλάκι χρειαζόμαστε 3-4 κομματάκια χαλούμι. Αλατοριγανολαδώνουμε. Ψήνουμε στη σχάρα για 4 λεπτάκια.
το κεμπάπ:
Για ένα σουβλάκι πλάθουμε μοσχαρίσιο κιμά με λίγη ρίγανη και λίγο σκόρδο και τον περνάμε στο ξυλάκι. Ψήνουμε σε δυνατή φωτιά για 6-7 λεπτάκια.
*Εναλλακτικός τρόπος σερβιρίσματος:*
Σερβίρουμε σε Αράβικη πίτα προσθέτοντας στο σουβλάκι ντοματούλα, αλατορίγανη, μουστάρδα και μαγιονέζα. Τυλίγουμε την πίτα και προσφέρουμε στους πελάτες-καλεσμένους, όπως πρόσφερε ο παρουσιαστής μας στην προσπάθειά του να πιάσει δουλεία.

----------


## gallahant

Mα Μανουλαμου, το ηλεκτρικο μοτερ ειναι σημα κατατεθεν της Κυπριακης σουβλας :Laughing:  

Εξαλλου, ειναι ολιγον τι αδυνατο να γυρνας τρεις σουβλες μαζι...με το χερι.

----------


## manoulamou

ΒΡΕ τι μαθαινει κανεις για τα ηθη και τα εθιμα της μεγαλονησου :Laughing:  
Εχεις δικιο 3 σουβλες μαζι  :Scared:  ουτε η θεα Καλι...
Τουλαχιστον χορτασαμε τριγλυκεριδια και λιπιδια :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Και για να κλεισουμε με κατι ελαφρυ:

----------


## k_koulos

:slurp:

----------


## chica_loca

> Mα Μανουλαμου, το ηλεκτρικο μοτερ ειναι σημα κατατεθεν της Κυπριακης σουβλας 
> 
> Εξαλλου, ειναι ολιγον τι αδυνατο να γυρνας τρεις σουβλες μαζι...με το χερι.


Αλλωστε κατα την διαρκεια του ψησιματος ..οι εκλεκτοι γευστολογοι( εξοπλισμενοι με τα συνεργα τους μαχαιροπιρουνα, λεμονακι, αλατι)  ΔΟΚΙΜΑΖΟΥΝ συνεχεια !!! ...οτι ξεμεινει παει στους υπολοιπους που στρωνονται στο τραπεζι. Εμεις εχουμε ειδη χορτασει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: !!!!!

----------


## arrow

πάω να κοιμηθώ πρόντο....

αν κάτσω ακόμα λίγο κοιτάζοντας αυτό το θρεντ θα κάνω επιδρομή στην κουζίναααα....  :Embarassed:

----------


## k_koulos

> Αλλωστε κατα την διαρκεια του ψησιματος ..οι εκλεκτοι γευστολογοι( εξοπλισμενοι με τα συνεργα τους μαχαιροπιρουνα, λεμονακι, αλατι)  ΔΟΚΙΜΑΖΟΥΝ συνεχεια !!! ...οτι ξεμεινει παει στους υπολοιπους που στρωνονται στο τραπεζι. Εμεις εχουμε ειδη χορτασει !!!!!


 :One thumb up:  μου θύμισες τον ευατό μου όταν έψηνα κοκορέτσι στο στρατό το πάσχα!!!!

πρόθυμος εθελοντής ψήστης μόνο και μόνο για να έχω το προνόμιο να δοκιμάζω το κοκορέτσι χωρίς να μου την λεει κανείς!!! [αν και μας την είπαν γιατί απο τις 2 σούβλες την 1 την φάγαμε δοκιμάζοντας  :Laughing:  ]

----------


## Hengeo

> Και για να κλεισουμε με κατι ελαφρυ:


Μια απορία.. αυτό το σουποειδές στην εικόνα τι ακριβώς είναι;  :Thinking:

----------


## harris

> Μια απορία.. αυτό το σουποειδές στην εικόνα τι ακριβώς είναι;


Δεν ξέρω τι είναι, αλλά με τόσο φρεσκοτριμμένο κόκκινο πιπέρι από πάνω, δεν το έτρωγα με τίποτα με τέτοια ζέστη! Χειμώνα όμως, θα του έδινα να καταλάβει  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## gallahant

Kαι γω αυτο ακριβως θα ρωτουσα. Τι ειναι αυτα τα κοκκινοκιτρινα πραγματακια που κολυμπανε?

----------


## k_koulos

αν κάνω λάθος /δεν το πίστεύω αλλά αν / διορθώστε με

αυτό που μου τρέξαν τα σάλια μόλις το είδα είναι πατσάς με μπόλικο μπούκοβο ,  σωστά @manoulamou ;

----------


## manoulamou

> αν κάνω λάθος /δεν το πίστεύω αλλά αν / διορθώστε με
> 
> αυτό που μου τρέξαν τα σάλια μόλις το είδα είναι πατσάς με μπόλικο μπούκοβο ,  σωστά @manoulamou ;


yeap :Smile:  my son, patsas soup!!! Μετα μια ολονυκτια  ο,τι πρεπει να στρωσει το στομαχακι :Whistle: ....

----------


## Hengeo

Μάλιστα, το μάθαμε και αυτό!  :Smile:

----------


## tetou

μακαρόνιαααααααα

----------


## manoulamou

Ι ε  φτασεεεεεεεεεεε :Smile:

----------


## arrow

junk food day!!!!

----------


## manoulamou

slow food day :ROFL:

----------


## k_koulos

meat food day πότε θα κάνουμε ;  :Laughing: 

εγώ την έκανα χτές βράδυ με γουρνοπούλα και προβατίνα βραστή, ξέρετε 

άρχισαν τα πανηγύρια!!!!

[και μαζί με την όρεξη και το μυαλό πήρε την στράτα, sorry για το ορθογραφικό  :Sorry:  ]

----------


## A_gamer

> meat food day πότε θα κάνουμε ; 
> 
> εγώ την έκανα χτές βράδυ με γουρνοπούλα και προβατίνα βραστή, ξέρετε 
> 
> άρχισαν τα πανυγήρια!!!!


Πανηγύρια! :Razz: 




> [και μαζί με την όρεξη και το μυαλό πήρε την στράτα, sorry για το ορθογραφικό]


Έλα μωρέ, σιγά...

----------


## arrow

τέλειωσαν τα πανηγύρια με τα κρεατικά...

... ώρα για γλυκό...  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

για γλυκό στα πανηγύρια δεν παίζει, άντε κανα μαλλί της γρίας αν είναι κοσμοπολίτικο το event  :Wink:

----------


## arrow

εμ... αυτό πως γίνεται delete?

και μαλλι της γριάς διαθέτει το e-κατάστημα μας...

----------


## k_koulos

ώχ δεν της πέτυχε η βαφή της γριάς  :Laughing:

----------


## arrow

> ώχ δεν της πέτυχε η βαφή της γριάς


το πέτυχε με την δεύτερη όμως...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manoulamou

*Ξεχασατε καποια αλλα απαραιτητα και για τα πανηγυρια* 

*Spoiler:*

----------


## BlindG

Δεν βλέπω Μακαρόνια.  :No no: 
Δεν βλέπω Shakirilko.  :No no: 
Δεν βλέπω προκοπή.  :RTFM:

----------


## arrow

με τπτ δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος εσύ....

... κατευθείαν φυλακή να ησυχάσουμε...

----------


## k_koulos

μακαρόνια παίζουν σε πανηγύρια [αλλά πριβέ μακαρονάδα στο καζάνι με το ζουμί απο το βραστό........ μες στο λίπος για εμάς που κάνουμε διατροφή!]

shakira να πας να ακούσεις σε πανηγύρι στο mexico γιατί για τα πανηγύρια είναι η φιλενάδα σου! 

[ώχ σε πολύ κακός μου βγήκε το πιο πάνω σχόλιο  :Laughing: ]

----------


## manoulamou

Μακαρονια  last yeeeeeeear :Razz:  
Shakirilko :

*Spoiler:*








προκοπή δεν βλεπω μόνο  :Scared:  Προκόπη
Αντε βρε τυφλουλη σε λυπηθηκα, χαλαλι σου :Smile:  :

----------


## BlindG

> shakira να πας να ακούσεις σε πανηγύρι στο mexico γιατί για τα πανηγύρια είναι η φιλενάδα σου! 
> 
> [ώχ σε πολύ κακός μου βγήκε το πιο πάνω σχόλιο ]


ΤΙ ΕΙΠΕΣ ????????  :Shocked: 

*KΡΑΤΑΤΕ ΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ 56k(*) ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΟΡΥΒΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΛΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ*

 :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:  


(*) για να δείς για τι φιλευσπλαχνία μιλάμε, δεν είπα να σου την κάνω 9600...

----------


## marilopaido

να τι εφαγα για μεσημερι!!
καρμποναρα λαχταριστη!!

----------


## k_koulos

> *KΡΑΤΑΤΕ ΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ 56k(*) ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΟΡΥΒΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΛΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ*
> 
> [/SIZE]


τι να πώ για το επίπεδο μερικών, ούτε μια σωστή κατάρα δεν μπορούν να δώσουν!!!

τι θα έλεγες αν σου ευχόμουνα να δεις την shakiroyla σου έγκυο απο το παιδί του bon jovi διακοπές στην μύκονο, μαζί με τον μαστοράκη / [γνωστός πέφτουλας]

[action=k_koulos]αποχωρεί με όχι και τόσο ελαφρά πηδηματάκια[/action]

----------


## manoulamou

ωχ μπλεξανε τα ΑΜΕΑ  :Razz:  και κανανε τη Μασαμπουκα Ελ Πασο :Whistle:  
 :Cool:  Ειρηνη υμιν γιατι θα βαλω το Βουρλουμη να στειλει υπ-εργολαβικα συνεργεια 
να ανασκαψουν ολην την περιοχη σας και να ξε-μεινετε απο Ιντερνετ και ADSLGR 2 μηνες :Cool:

----------


## babality

λολιποπ :Whistle:  :Smile:

----------


## harris

Πεινάωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  :Crying:  

Μαγείρισσες και μάγειρες του νήματος, τι καλό έχουμε σήμερα;  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

*Κατι απο την Κοζανη μηπως?*

----------


## harris

> *Κατι απο την Κοζανη μηπως?*


Λουκούλιον!!!  :Worthy: 

Αλλά οινόπνευμα στο μεσημεριανό γεύμα ποτέ... γιατί μετά θα κάνουμε  :Drunk:  δουλειές  :Razz:

----------


## arrow

grilled steak για πιο υγιεινή διατροφή...

----------


## babality

Μπαϊ μαϊ χανζ

----------


## chica_loca

Γιαμ γιαμ....babality πολυ νοστιμο φαινεται !!!!!!! Εσυ το εφτιαξες  :Clap: ?

----------


## harris

> Μπαϊ μαϊ χανζ


Μερικά εκατομύρρια θερμίδες σε ένα pyrex  :Clap:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## manoulamou

babality  :Thinking:   μηπως δουλευεις στο Ωνασειο;;; :Razz:  
Μιλαμε για την αποθεωση λιπιδιων, χοληστερινης και θερμιδων.



> Μπαϊ μαϊ χανζ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17367


Δεν θα λεγα ΟΧΙ παντως :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   σε ενα τετοιο γευμα....... :Clap:

----------


## BlindG

:Shocked: 
Τα σέβη μου και τα ρέστα μου Κε  :Vava: lity!
Δύο απορίες όμως:
α) Πως και δεν έχει white frosting on top ?  :Whistling: 
β) Πως μπορείς, έτσι ξεδιάντροπα να βάζεις μέρη των ιδίων σου πάνω στο φαγητό σου ?  :What..?:

----------


## Hengeo

Ωραίος ο Babality!  :Respekt:  

Να τι έφαγα εγώ για μεσημεριανό χθες και σήμερα  :Mr. Green:

----------


## k_koulos

αυτό το πράσινο πρέπει να είναι τόσο πολύ....; άσε που λείπει η μυτζήθρα.....!

Μα πώς τα τρώτε τα μακαρόνια έτσι!!!

----------


## manoulamou

> αυτό το πράσινο πρέπει να είναι τόσο πολύ....; άσε που λείπει η μυτζήθρα.....!
> 
> Μα πώς τα τρώτε τα μακαρόνια έτσι!!!


Καλα λεω εγω πως καποιος κυλησε και βρηκε το καπακι του :Razz: ...
Βρε μπας και εισαι το Alter Ego του Τυφλουλη :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Γιατι ουτε κι εκεινος θελει πρασιναδες στα σπαγκετι του... :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

> Καλα λεω εγω πως καποιος κυλησε και βρηκε το καπακι του...
> Βρε μπας και εισαι το Alter Ego του Τυφλουλη
> Γιατι ουτε κι εκεινος θελει πρασιναδες στα σπαγκετι του...


Μανούλαμου, πρέπει να διατηρήσεις το όνομα που έχεις στην πιάτσα!Δεν πρέπει να είσαι σε φόρμα απόψε, κανονικά θα είχες δώσει τουλάχιστον 3 links. :Wink: 

ΥΓ.Φοβερά χαριτωμένο το νέο Avatar.

----------


## BlindG

ώπα!
Μισό!
Ψυχραιμία!
Καταρχήν, ξέχασα να ευχαριστήσω την manoulamou για τα πολύ ωραία Μακαρόνια της προηγούμενης σελίδας!
Κατα δεύτερον, ποιός είπε οτι δεν μου αρέσουν οι ΜΥΡΩΔΙΚΕΣ πρασινάδες???  :What..?: 
Οι αγγινάρες και οι μελιτζάνες δεν είναι ΜΥΡΩΔΙΚΕΣ πρασινάδες. Είναι φρικτωρίες (registered trademark of the WAntilles Industries).

----------


## manoulamou

Τι να κανω εβλεπα την ... Eurovision και αποχαυνωθηκα στον καναπε :ROFL:  
Ε και συνηθως στις μασες μονο για συνταγες βαζω links :Smile:  
Sorry coyote νομιζα πως ειχες αλλεργια (κανονικη όμως) στις πρασιναδες γενικα :Thinking:

----------


## k_koulos

τα μακαρόνια  μου αρέσουν με πρασινάδες, τα συγκεκριμένα μακαρόνια με κιμά τι θέλουν τόση πρασινάδα δεν ξέρω!!
Το καλύτερο μου είναι σπιτικά τορτελίνια με σπανάκι και ανθότυρο!!!!

Για να ξεκαθαρίζουμε την θέση μας τα ΑΜΕΑ εδω μέσα   :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Και γι αυτη την δυσκολη ωρα:

----------


## Hengeo

Για την ιστορία, δεν μπορώ να φάω μακαρόνια χωρίς τυρί από πάνω.. απλώς η φωτογραφία έτυχε να μην έχει  :Razz:  

Όσο αναφορά τις πρασινάδες, όπως είπε και ο BlindG, είναι μυρωδικές..

----------


## babality

> Γιαμ γιαμ....babality πολυ νοστιμο φαινεται !!!!!!! Εσυ το εφτιαξες ?


Αμ τι νομιζες, μονο ο Χαρουλης μαγειρευει? :Razz:  Γι αυτο αν ποτε θες γαμο εδω ειναι τα καλα παιδια :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 



> α) Πως και δεν έχει white frosting on top ?


Το white κοσμει αλλη επιφανεια ρε :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 



> β) Πως μπορείς, έτσι ξεδιάντροπα να βάζεις μέρη των ιδίων σου πάνω στο φαγητό σου ?


Για διαφημιση :Closed topic: 



> Δεν θα λεγα ΟΧΙ παντως  σε ενα τετοιο γευμα.......


Περαστε μαμα :Rocker:

----------


## sdikr

> να τι εφαγα για μεσημερι!!
> καρμποναρα λαχταριστη!!


Αυτό δεν είναι καρμπονάρα!  
η καρμπονάρα έχει δύο περιπτώσεις,    με κρέμα γάλακτος (και όλα τα υπόλοιπα)   δεμένη με τα μακαρόνια (και όχι απο πάνω)

ή με το που βγάζεις τα μακαρόνια κράτας λίγο νερό που το ανακατεύεις με   κρόκο αυγού και  μπεικόν τσιγαρισμένο  μετά ανακατεύεις τα μακαρόνια σε αυτό (χωρίς να βάλεις τα μακαρόνια κάτω απο την βρύση)

----------


## gallahant

> Ωραίος ο Babality!  
> 
> Να τι έφαγα εγώ για μεσημεριανό χθες και σήμερα


Αυτος ειναι κιμας με μακαρονια, οχι μακαρονια με κιμα :Razz:

----------


## arrow

η μάσα τέλειωσε... chino anyone?   :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Μια απορια αυτο το ροφημα το* Sahleb ειναι το παλιομοδιτικο σαλεεεεπι*;
, ξερει κανεις; :Thinking: 

*Spoiler:*




			Based on the eastern recipe, our* Hot Sahleb drink* is made with the finest ingredients and is made with either hot fresh milk or water. It offers a superior taste and is packaged in a highly attractive foil, re-sealable bag

----------


## arrow

manoulamou δεν έχω ιδέα... 

απλά εγώ αγοράζω  Chino από μηχάνημα του περιπτερά κοντά στο γραφείο... 

χμ... μισό να δω γιατί το ποτήρι του έχει γραμμένο και link (would you believe!)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

γράφει www.originalchino.com... ρίξε μια ματιά και ίσως διαφωτιστείς... 

από την άλλη μπορεί να σε χαντακώσω εντελώς...  :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Απ εκει το αντεγραψα κι εγω :Wink:  , μαλλον επειδη λεει _ανατολιτικη_ συνταγη:
"2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού σε 1 λίτρο γάλα αφού έχει ζεσταθεί λίγο
και το ανακατεύεις σιγά-σιγά για 18 λεπτά!? σε χαμηλή φωτιά. 
Προσθετεις όση ζάχαρη θέλεις και αφού πάρει βράση το γάλα είναι έτοιμο."
http://www.hungry.gr/getarticle.asp?table=forum&id=2278
http://www.bioshop.gr/file-biokosmos/043/salepi.htm

----------


## arrow

τιιιιιιιιι ??????????????   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Blink:  

πρέπει να μπω να δω... 

εγώ παγωμένο τον πίνω... δεν ήξερα ότι πίνεται και βραστός...  :Lips Sealed: 

(κι έλεγα θα τελειώσω κανένα ισοζύγιο πριν αρχίσω να σερφάρω... θα με πάρει με τις πέτρες ο boss...  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## manoulamou

Μην μπερδευεσαι: η συνταγη ειναι για το ΣΑΛΕΠΙ
απο το hungry :Razz:   οχι για Chino.......

----------


## arrow

άιντε αιντέεεεεεεεεεεεε  :ROFL:  

δυο λαλούν και τρεις χορεύουν είμαι σήμερα... συνεννόηση μπουζούκι...

τι μπουζούκι δλδ?.... ολάκερη ορχήστρα....

συγχώρα ένα φτωχούλι ουφάκι βρε manoulamou... θα κάνεις και ψυχικό!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manoulamou

ΟΧΙ δεν σε συγχωρω, γιατι μ αρεσουν πολυ τα UFO
ασε που κι εγω ειμαι μονιμα καπως ετσι:
 :Ufoabducted:

----------


## arrow

> ΟΧΙ δεν σε συγχωρω, γιατι μ αρεσουν πολυ τα UFO
> ασε που κι εγω ειμαι μονιμα καπως ετσι:


 
join the club ενα πράμα εεε?... χαίρομαι χαίρομαι!!!!

τουλάχιστον δεν θα νιώθω μόνη πλέον...  :Holdinghands:

----------


## arrow

είσαι τόσο καλή manoula σου 'φερα δωράκι!... 

ελπίζω μόνο να μην πάσχεις από διαβήτη και με κυνηγάς μετά...   :Innocent:

----------


## manoulamou

ΩΧ παει η διαιτα    κι εχω καιρο να φαω σοκολατακια   
απο τα γενεθλια της freddy :Razz:  
Οριστε κι ενας καλος συνδυασμος γλυκου/παγωτου:

----------


## Chihiro

umeeeeeee!!!!
Εκανα macro στα μακαρόνια..Παραλίγο να γεμίσει ο φακός σάλτσα..

----------


## arrow

βρε chihiro γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι έβαλες μπόλικο υλικό στα μακαρόνια?

καμμιά σκέτα με τυρί δεν έχει... όλες αυτές οι σάλτσες μου'χουν γυρίσει το άντερο!  :Stunned:

----------


## BlindG

Ωχ αμάν  :Shocked: 
Όχι τέτοια ρε μσημεριάτικα  :Sad:   :Crying: 
Πάει... ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα κάνω δίαιτα  :Sad: 
Θα μοιάσω του Goodman στα κιλά (και όχι στο ταλέντο)  :Sad: 
Ρε τι πάθαμε  :Sad: 
Τα ρέστα μου, Chihiro  :Worthy:

----------


## wesker

> Είναι μόνο δικιά μου εντύπωση ότι έχει χαλάσει κάπως;


Όχι δεν είναι ιδέα σου. Ο Θανάσης έχει χαλάσει την ποιότητα του εδώ και καιρό. Τόσο όσον αφορά την ποιότητα του φαγητού, του ,μέγεθος της μερίδας, όσο και το service και την ευγένεια του προσωπικού του. Για κάτι γρήγορο σε γύρο προτείνω την "Γυριστρούλα" στο Θησείο.
Όσον αφορά το favorite food αυτό είναι μια δύσκολη ερώτηση. Μέσα στις προτιμήσεις μου είναι το αρνάκι με ρύζι ή πατάτες.  :Respekt:

----------


## manoulamou

Δυστυχως στο φακο δεν "γραφουν" καλα τα σκετα μακαρονια με τυρακι :Smile:  ...
Πρεπει να βρεθει μερακλης να τα φτιαξει και να τα δειξει απο την καταλληλη γωνια ληψης :Wink: 
Για να μην γουργουριζει το στομαχακι διαβαστε τις συνταγες του παππου

----------


## Chihiro

> βρε chihiro γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι έβαλες μπόλικο υλικό στα μακαρόνια?
> 
> καμμιά σκέτα με τυρί δεν έχει... όλες αυτές οι σάλτσες μου'χουν γυρίσει το άντερο!


 :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## freddy

> 



ενταξει "αμπαλοι" :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   μη δινεις σημασια κοριτσαρα μου.......
εννοειται οτι ειναι απιστευτοοοοοοοοοοοοο.................

----------


## arrow

> Όχι δεν είναι ιδέα σου. Ο Θανάσης έχει χαλάσει την ποιότητα του εδώ και καιρό.


τι λέει βρε το άτομο!!!!  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 

παίρνω αεροπλάνο κάθε φορά για να κατέβω στον Θανάση κι εσύ λες έχει χαλάσει!!!

... πάντως το Πάσχα που ήμουν εκεί μια χαρά ήταν... στο service θα συμφωνήσω ότι είναι χλιαροί... ίσως όμως λόγω της πολλής πίεσης πάνω στην δουλειά... τι να πω!!!

πάντως θα δοκιμάσουμε και την εισήγηση σου για την Γυριστρούλα και είδομεν... 




> 


έλα βρε μην κλαίει... εμείς πάντως σε αγαπάμε...   :Holdinghands: 

απλά μάθε να μαγειρεύεις λίγο πιο λιτά! 

δεν βλέπεις ο τυφλούλης μέστην τύφλα του έπεσε με τα μούτρα μέσα...  :ROFL:

----------


## Chihiro

Λιτό είναι απλά είναι μακροφωτογράφιση :Razz:  
Δεν το μαγείρεψα εγώ btw...
Μ'αγαπάτε ακόμααα??

----------


## arrow

> Δεν το μαγείρεψα εγώ btw...
> Μ'αγαπάτε ακόμααα??


εννοείται... και στα δύο... 

1) όλοι e-μαγειρεύουμε εδώ μέσα αν δεν το πήρες χαμπάρι!!!!  :Cool: 

2) άμα δώσεις αφορμή για κάτι διαφορετικό θα είσαι η πρώτη που θα το μάθεις...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chihiro

Ο αδερφός μου το έφτιαξε γιατί είναι φαγανός!

----------


## manoulamou

Ολοι σχεδον e-μαγειρευουμε πχ η *aria* εχει ανεβασει και δικα της γλυκακια :Clap:  
Ναι μωρεεεε μικιο πεζακι εισαι κι εσυ, μια ψυχουλα τοση δα
σαν το τυφλουλη (λεμε τωρα :Razz:  ) Να το κανουμε μακια;

*Spoiler:*








Να κι ενα χαλασμενο ... κινητο για να παιζετε....

*Spoiler:*

----------


## Chihiro

ΝΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!
Freddy :Razz:

----------


## freddy

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii με black κανταδεςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## wesker

> τι λέει βρε το άτομο!!!! 
> 
> παίρνω αεροπλάνο κάθε φορά για να κατέβω στον Θανάση κι εσύ λες έχει χαλάσει!!!


Δεν ξέρω εγώ 3 φορές πήγα τον τελευταίο μήνα και τα κεμπαπ του δεν τρώγονταν. Την μια φορά ήταν μαύρα σαν καμένα και την άλλη σχεδόν άψητα. Ίσως να έτυχε θα μου πείς αλλά εμένα με ξένισε.




> στο service θα συμφωνήσω ότι είναι χλιαροί... ίσως όμως λόγω της πολλής πίεσης πάνω στην δουλειά... τι να πω!!!


Αυτό για ένα εστιατόριο με φήμη δεν είναι δικαιολογία! Φαντάσου ζήτησα επιπλέον ψωμί και γυρνάει  ο σερβιτόρος με τουπέ και μου λέει: "Τι θες; Ψωμί; Να περιμένεις"




> πάντως θα δοκιμάσουμε και την εισήγηση σου για την Γυριστρούλα και είδομεν...


Yup yup!!! Είναι ακριβώς απέναντι από τον σταθμό του Θησείου.

----------


## k_koulos

> Ο αδερφός μου το έφτιαξε γιατί είναι φαγανός!


+1 στον  αδερφό απο μένα, και μπράβο και σε σένα που δεν δίστασες να το ανεβάσεις!!!

Χμ λές να βγώ για shooting αύριο; έχω κόκορα αλανιάρη με λαζάνια χωριάτικα, αν προλάβω και δεν πεινάω θα τραβήξω καμιά φωτό [αν και χλωμό το βλέπω να μην πεινάω  :Laughing: ]

----------


## BlindG

ΕΥΓΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΟ!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## arrow

> Yup yup!!! Είναι ακριβώς απέναντι από τον σταθμό του Θησείου.


την επόμενη φορά που θα βρεθώ εκεί θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω τις εντυπώσεις...

... αν όμως δεν μου αρέσει φρόντισε να φοράς τσίγκινο σώβρακο γιατί θα σου μαυρίσω τα κωλομέρια...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harris

> Ο αδερφός μου το έφτιαξε γιατί είναι φαγανός!


Πρέπει να μας κάνει το τραπέζι ο αδερφός σου!!! τέτοια γεύματα χρειάζονται ειδικούς για να εκτιμηθούν!!!





> χοληστερίνηηηηηη....... τριγλυκερίδιααααααααααα.........


Ακούω φωνές!!!..............  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Vava:

----------


## manoulamou

Βρε σεις υπαρχει και νημα για *Vegans* το ξερατε?
Λετε να μας εξοστρακισουν :ROFL:  κι απ εδω;
Ορματε στα κοψιδια οσο προλαβαινετε....
http://www.inout.gr/NewPagesHtml/ospria.html

----------


## harris

> Βρε σεις υπαρχει και νημα για *Vegans* το ξερατε?


Α... ΟΧΙ! ΌΧΙ!!! 

Εγώ με τα τριγλυκερίδιά μου ζω μια χαρά!!! κι η σαλάτα στη θεσούλα της! γιατί να την φάω αφού δεν με τρώει  :Razz: 

Οι vegans στο νήμα τους, κι εμείς εδώ! μην τα μπλάκουμε παρακαλώ! μην τα μπλέκουμε!._

 :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:

----------


## k_koulos

έ όχι και να μας διώξουν οι υγιεινηστές !!!!!!

α δεν σας είπα, χτές μεσημέρι έφαγα παιδάκια απο προβατίνα, απο τους καλύτερους μεζέδες..... τίγκα στο λίπος, αλλά μια γεύση.... λουκούμι!!!!!

----------


## BlindG

Μπορούμε να πάρουμε την εικονιζόμενη και να γράψουμε στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων μας τη γουρουνολάσπη που μαγειρεύει?  :Whistling:

----------


## harris

> χτές μεσημέρι έφαγα παιδάκια απο προβατίνα, απο τους καλύτερους μεζέδες..... τίγκα στο λίπος, αλλά μια γεύση.... λουκούμι!!!!!


Εγώ έφαγα σήμερα στη Λάρισσα!!! 

Υποκλίνομαι  :Worthy: 




> Μπορούμε να πάρουμε την εικονιζόμενη και να γράψουμε στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων μας τη γουρουνολάσπη που μαγειρεύει?


Όλα παίζουν τυφλοφύλακα  :Clap:

----------


## k_koulos

> Μπορούμε να πάρουμε την εικονιζόμενη και να γράψουμε στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων μας τη γουρουνολάσπη που μαγειρεύει?


ξέρεις τι λένε για το που σέρνει καράβι, κανονίσου να σε δούμε σε τίποτα περιοδικά υγιεινής με τίτλο

"είδα το φώς μου με τα λαχανικά"    :ROFL:

----------


## Chihiro

:ROFL:   :ROFL:  
Ο αδερφούλης μου είναι bon viver, λάτρης του καλού φαγητού και κρασιού..(κάβες κτλ κτλ)
Τι έχουν τα λαχανικάααα!!!Μια χαρά είναι αμα πλαισιώνουν κρεατάκι!! :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Ο αδερφούλης μου είναι bon viver, λάτρης του καλού φαγητού και κρασιού..(κάβες κτλ κτλ)
> Τι έχουν τα λαχανικάααα!!!Μια χαρά είναι αμα πλαισιώνουν κρεατάκι!!


Μα κι εμείς λάτρεις ήμαστε!!!  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## BlindG

Κοίτα, φως με λαχανικά δεν παίζει  :Razz: 
Αλλά προβλέπω να παίζει κρέας  :Thumbs up:   :Whistling:

----------


## Chihiro

Μετά το φαγάκι επιβάλλεται!!!
 :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## BlindG

ΩΧ!!!  :Scared: 
Αυτό που θα με κάνει ογκοδέστερο απ'τη roseanne bar !!
ΦΕΡΕ  :Thumbs up: 

Πάω να φάω κυδώνι και μετά νανάκια  :Smile:

----------


## gallahant

Ουστ ρε με τα κρεατα σας! :Whip:   :Whip:  

(Δεν μ αρεσει το κοκκινο κρεας αλλα τρελλαινομαι για αλλαντικα- τι ειρωνεια ε :Wink: 

Βαλτε καμια ωραιοτατη πρασινη σαλατα!! (το κοκκινο(κοκκινο λεγεται;αυτο το μωβ) λαχανο ειναι το αγαπημενο μου)

----------


## babality

> ΩΧ!!! 
> Αυτό που θα με κάνει ογκοδέστερο απ'τη roseanne bar !!
> ΦΕΡΕ 
> 
> Πάω να φάω κυδώνι και μετά νανάκια


χααααχαχαχαχα ρε τι κυδωνι ρε παππου. εεε θα παρω τα χαπακια για την καρδια μου θα φαω μετα και το κυδωνι μου και θα πεσω για υπνο. Α ρε γέρο :Laughing: 
Ρε κοιτα απο πανω τι εβαλε η αλλη. Να κοντευει το ματι να εκτιναχτει απο την σοκολατα.

----------


## BlindG

Ρε τράβα στο διάολο πρωί-πρωί να βρεις καμιά στάνη με γουρούνια να μιλήσετε για μουσική  :Whip:   :Whip: 
Αλλά βέβαια, τι να σου λέει εσένα το κυδώνι. Εσένα και ντουλάπια κουζίνας να σου βάλουνε να φας, θα νομίζεις οτι τρώς βρώμη....  :Whip: 
ΟΥΣΤ πρωί-πρωί

----------


## arrow

με τόσο κρεατικό θέλουμε αποτοξίνωση...

... σαλατούλα... ταχίνη και τζατζίκι.... για σήμερα το μεσημέρι...

προηγείται όμως το πρόγευμα!  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

> με τόσο κρεατικό θέλουμε αποτοξίνωση...
> 
> ... σαλατούλα... ταχίνη και τζατζίκι.... για σήμερα το μεσημέρι...



Μεσημέρι?? Μα καλά πού πήγε το φαγητό?  :Sorry:  :Sorry: 


Τίποτα σε Λουφκιά (ή λουθκιά??) μαυρούθκια (Μαυρούφκια??) δεν παίζει?

----------


## manoulamou

*ΕΕΕχμμ  για κυριλεδες υπαρχει και το trendy brunch (Breakfast + lunch)*

----------


## babality

> Ρε τράβα στο διάολο πρωί-πρωί να βρεις καμιά στάνη με γουρούνια να μιλήσετε για μουσική  
> Αλλά βέβαια, τι να σου λέει εσένα το κυδώνι. Εσένα και ντουλάπια κουζίνας να σου βάλουνε να φας, θα νομίζεις οτι τρώς βρώμη.... 
> ΟΥΣΤ πρωί-πρωί


Mην ξεχασεις να πας στο ΙΚΑ και στην τραπεζα να στηθεις στην ουρα πριν ανοιξει παππου. Φρυγανια με μελι εφαγες οταν σηκωθηκες? Τα χαπια σου μην ξεχασεις :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Για τους υπολοιπους που εχουν ακομα δοντια... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## BlindG

Βλέπω γνωρίζεις εκ των έσω τις παππουδομεθόδους, νιάνιαρο.
Μην αμφιβάλλεις για τα δόντια μου γιατί μπορεί να βρεθείς χωρίς (πάνω ε?) κεφάλι από δαύτα  :Whip:   :Whip: 
Ακούς εκεί να μας τη λέει το φαφούτικο που δεν έχει αλλάξει ακόμη δόντια  :Whip:

----------


## babality

> Βλέπω γνωρίζεις εκ των έσω τις παππουδομεθόδους, νιάνιαρο.


Ναι κατα καιρους παιζουν κατι μπαρμπαδια που ενοχλουν τον κοσμο κι εχω μαθει τι παιζει γενικοτερα. 
Τελος ξεχασα να σου πω. Μην ξεχνας τη μασελα σου στο ποτηρι. Κοσμος κυκλοφορει στο σπιτι. Κριμα. Εχασες τα μαλλια, να χασεις και την αξιοπρεπεια? Θα μιλας σαν τον Τσακωνα μετα :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

Να μην ξεχάσω να σου βάλω να ακούσεις τα ζουζούνια σου και τα στρουμφάκια που παίζουνε με τον γκαργκαμέλ...  :Whip: 
Α, θες και πιπίλα?
Καλά. Δεν θα το ξεχάσω  :Whip:   :Whip:   :Whip:   :Whip:

----------


## arrow

> Μεσημέρι?? Μα καλά πού πήγε το φαγητό? 
> 
> 
> Τίποτα σε Λουφκιά (ή λουθκιά??) μαυρούθκια (Μαυρούφκια??) δεν παίζει?


ότι πεις.... (οι παρενθέσεις σου αχρείαστες... η πρώτη προφορά τέλεια...   :One thumb up: )

έτσι όπως τόβαλες μπορούσα να σε αφήσω παραπονεμένο?... μπαααα

λουφκιά... ρουβίθκια, φασούλια βραστά τζιαι γιαχνί... διάλεξε και πάρε!!!   :Wink: 



και καλή όρεξη...  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Μερσί Mme Arrow, (τέλεια η παράθεση της φωτό) αλλά μάλλον αφού πάρω μια Λουφκιά θα πάω κατευθείαν στο πιάτο του ...vavality, όσο έχω ακόμα δόντια!!!

----------


## gallahant

> λουφκιά... ρουβίθκια, φασούλια βραστά τζιαι γιαχνί... διάλεξε και πάρε!!!



Ρουβιθκια;;;;;;;;;  :Blink:   :Blink:  Mα καλα ποθεν φτανεις  arrow;;; Στη Παφο λαλουμεν τα ρεβιθκια. :Whistle:  

Παντως μια μαειρισσα λουφκια με τα λαχανα ετρωα την ευχαριστως!! :Smile:

----------


## ntampa7

τι είναι τα λουφκια?

----------


## gallahant

> τι είναι τα λουφκια?


Στο Ελλαντα νομιζω τα λετε φασολια μαυροματικα.

----------


## ntampa7

σορρυ δεν ήθελα να θίξω κανέναν απλά δεν το καταλάβαινα και από την εικόνα...

----------


## A_gamer

> Στο Ελλαντα νομιζω τα λετε φασολια μαυροματικα.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## ntampa7

τόσο αστείο είναι βρε παιδιά να μη ξέρει κάποιος ότι στη κύπρο τα φασόλια τα μαυρομάτικα τα λένε λουφκια??? :Thinking:

----------


## gallahant

> σορρυ δεν ήθελα να θίξω κανέναν απλά δεν το καταλάβαινα και από την εικόνα...


Μα δεν εθιξες κανεναν ! Ουτε εγω ηξερα  απο παντα οτι τα λετε ετσι στην Ελλαδα, καπου το ειχα ακουσει πριν 2-3 χρονια. :Razz: 

Α_gamer: Με μενα γελας? :Razz:

----------


## arrow

> Ρουβιθκια;;;;;;;;;   Mα καλα ποθεν φτανεις arrow;;; Στη Παφο λαλουμεν τα ρεβιθκια. 
> 
> Παντως μια μαειρισσα λουφκια με τα λαχανα ετρωα την ευχαριστως!!


 
βρε Παφιτούι στην Πάφο έτσι τα λαλούν... έξω που την Πάφον όμως?... και για να σε βοηθήσω κοίταξε κατά Λυσώ μεριά... 

εμ... τι να κάνω έχω συγγενείς παντού... 

θέλεις να σου τα πω καλαμαρίστικα?... ρεβυθάκια!

θέλεις να σου τα πω αυστραλέζικα?... chick-peas!

εγώ κατάγομαι από Κερύνεια  :Crying: .... και ρεβύθια εν έτρωα... μόνο κουδαμέ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

φάτε όσα θέλετε κι εσυ κι ο Νικαετός... τα e-λουφκιά δεν έχουν παρενέργειες!

----------


## A_gamer

> Μα δεν εθιξες κανεναν ! Ουτε εγω ηξερα  απο παντα οτι τα λετε ετσι στην Ελλαδα, καπου το ειχα ακουσει πριν 2-3 χρονια.
> 
> Α_gamer: Με μενα γελας?


Γελάω που έγραψες τη χώρα μου λάθος. :Razz: Ellada γράφεται. :Cool:

----------


## arrow

> τόσο αστείο είναι βρε παιδιά να μη ξέρει κάποιος ότι στη κύπρο τα φασόλια τα μαυρομάτικα τα λένε λουφκια???


κανένα πρόβλημα ntampa... πλάκιτσα κάνουμε... τα κυπριακά δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολα...

μόνο οι γηραιότεροι που μένουν στα χωριά έχουν πλέον την βαριά διάλεχτο... 

... ααα ξέχασα... και οι Παφίτες...  :Twisted Evil: ... 

εμείς οι πρωτευουσιάνοι μόνο ευγενικά μιλάμε...  :Cool: 

(και τώρα βουρώ να χωστώ γιατί εννά φάω φούσκους που τον gallahant...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## ntampa7

δεν έχω πρόβλημα βρε arrow με τα κυπριακά ίσα ίσα τόσους φίλους έχω τόσα χρόνια από τη σχολή...και μια χαρά τα πάω μαζί τους και ψιλοκαταλαβαίνω τι λένε...
το πρόβλημα είναι τα κακόβουλα σχόλια μερικών μερικών...εδώ μέσα...

----------


## A_gamer

> δεν έχω πρόβλημα βρε arrow με τα κυπριακά ίσα ίσα τόσους φίλους έχω τόσα χρόνια από τη σχολή...και μια χαρά τα πάω μαζί τους και ψιλοκαταλαβαίνω τι λένε...
> το πρόβλημα είναι τα κακόβουλα σχόλια μερικών μερικών...εδώ μέσα...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:

----------


## gallahant

> κανένα πρόβλημα ntampa... πλάκιτσα κάνουμε... τα κυπριακά δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολα...
> 
> μόνο οι γηραιότεροι που μένουν στα χωριά έχουν πλέον την βαριά διάλεχτο... 
> 
> ... ααα ξέχασα... και οι Παφίτες... ... 
> 
> εμείς οι πρωτευουσιάνοι μόνο ευγενικά μιλάμε... 
> 
> (και τώρα βουρώ να χωστώ γιατί εννά φάω φούσκους που τον gallahant... )


Η ευγενια σας εφαγε :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Ειμαι Παφιτης και ειμαι περηφανος! :Cool:   :Smile:   Μερικοι εχουν ξεχασει εντελως τα Κυπριακα ηθη και εθιμα και το παιζουν ψευτο-ευρωπαιοι/κοσμικοι  :Thumb down:   (Δεν εννοω εσενα, μην παρεξηγηθω)  Αμα δεν εχεις διπλοκαμπινον με κασιουα του σιηλλου μεσα τζιαι φουκουν, εν λογιεσε Κυπραιος :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Α, τζιε Φιλιππινεζα :ROFL:  Εγω μονο φουκουν εχω αλλα τελοσπαντων :Razz:   Συν οτι αμα ερκεστε Παφο, γοραζετε τζιε duty-free μετα τη σηραγγα :Laughing:  

Η μιση Λευκωσια εννα κατεβει Παφο παλε το καλοτζιερι :Whistle: 


Ζητω συγνωμη απο το φορουμ για τα ....ιερογλυφικα :ROFL:

----------


## harris

> Ζητω συγνωμη απο το φορουμ για τα ....ιερογλυφικα


Mήπως υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι;  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Mήπως υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι;


Ψάξε στο Κούκολ Χάρη, κάτι θα βρεις!!!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Ψάξε στο Κούκολ


Δοκίμασα στο ψάρι της βαβελ (babelfish) αλλά δεν μου το αναγνώρισε!  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## gallahant

Off Topic


		harris: Ρωτα με, αν θες διευκρινισεις :Razz:

----------


## arrow

> δεν έχω πρόβλημα βρε arrow με τα κυπριακά ίσα ίσα τόσους φίλους έχω τόσα χρόνια από τη σχολή...και μια χαρά τα πάω μαζί τους και ψιλοκαταλαβαίνω τι λένε... το πρόβλημα είναι τα κακόβουλα σχόλια μερικών μερικών...εδώ μέσα...


συνέχισε λοιπόν και μην σκιάζεσαι... εγώ είμαι δω και καθαρίζω για πάρτη σου...  :Wink: 




> (Δεν εννοω εσενα, μην παρεξηγηθω) Αμα δεν εχεις διπλοκαμπινον με κασιουα του σιηλλου μεσα τζιαι φουκουν, εν λογιεσε Κυπραιος  Α, τζιε Φιλιππινεζα Εγω μονο φουκουν εχω αλλα τελοσπαντων Συν οτι αμα ερκεστε Παφο, γοραζετε τζιε duty-free μετα τη σηραγγα 
> 
> Η μιση Λευκωσια εννα κατεβει Παφο παλε το καλοτζιερι


μια φορά τζι έναν τζιερόν ερκούμαστε... τωρά εγίνειικε παραπάνω που κέντρο αλλοδαπών η Πάφος... εν κρίμα  γιατί άρεσκε μου πολλά... εθύμιζε μου την Τζιερύνεια...  :Sad: 

ούτε διπλοκάμπινον έχω ούτε φουκού... προτιμώ το Τοyota μου τζιαι σουβλάκια έτοιμα... αν έχω όμως Πακιστανό εν εντάξει?...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Δοκίμασα στο ψάρι της βαβελ (babelfish) αλλά δεν μου το αναγνώρισε!


βρε Χαρίλαε το ψαροβάβελο δεν ξέρει να κάνει μετάφραση από αγγλικά-ελληνικά και θα σου δώσει μετάφραση της σπάνιας και ξεχωριστής στο είδος της διάλεκτο του gallahant?...  :Cool:

----------


## wesker

> την επόμενη φορά που θα βρεθώ εκεί θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω τις εντυπώσεις...
> 
> ... αν όμως δεν μου αρέσει φρόντισε να φοράς τσίγκινο σώβρακο γιατί θα σου μαυρίσω τα κωλομέρια...


LoL!!!! Έχεις βαρύ χεράκι;

----------


## Chihiro

http://www.wark.csiro.au/library/Arc...ss2006_11.html
Οταν τρώω γίνομαι κάπως έτσι :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Gordito

*Εδω στο Ελλαντα* μαλλον αρπαζομαστε πολυ ευκολα.

Δηλαδη τι κακο εχει το κατωθεν σχολιο του gallahant?  :




> Στο Ελλαντα νομιζω τα λετε φασολια μαυροματικα.


Γιατι θιχτηκατε και "καθαριζετε"?

Chill out yo'   :Wink:    οι εθνικες συνειδησεις να ξυπνανε αλλου  :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

κόκορας χωριάτικος με λαζάνια [δεν έκανα φωτογράφηση της σύνθεσης γιατί μερικοί κάνουνε διαίτα και δεν κάνει να τους παρασέρνουμε  :Laughing:

----------


## k_koulos

και επειδή με βάλανε να βρώ και συνταγή για μιλφείγ, όσες νοικοκυρές πείτε μου αν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο απο τα 2 που έχω βρει

της βέφας και του blog hungry for life  που δεν ξέρω αν έχει copyright, αν έχει συγνώμη αλλά η συνταγή τα σπάει!!!!

----------


## arrow

> LoL!!!! Έχεις βαρύ χεράκι;


όχι... έχω βαρύ πόδι...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> και επειδή με βάλανε να βρώ και συνταγή για μιλφείγ, όσες νοικοκυρές πείτε μου αν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο απο τα 2 που έχω βρει
> 
> της βέφας και του blog hungry for life που δεν ξέρω αν έχει copyright, αν έχει συγνώμη αλλά η συνταγή τα σπάει!!!!


προτιμώ το γαλακτομπούρεκο...

γιορτάζουμε γιορτάζουμε    :Rock Band: 

και το φωνάζουμε            :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

κοπιάστε κοπιάστε 

να σας κεράσουμε!!!!

----------


## aria

Προετοιμαζόμαστε για τα γενέθλια του Νεκτάριου;;;  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## marilopaido

θελω παγωτο!!!!!!!!!!!!
σας βρισκεται τιποτα ευκαιρο? :Smile:

----------


## arrow

> Προετοιμαζόμαστε για τα γενέθλια του Νεκτάριου;;;


 
πότε είναι τα γεννέθλια του?


ο Α_gamer  κι εγώ γιορτάζουμε την παραμονή μας στο φόρουμ... 

2 μήνες ο Α_gamer κι 1 μήνα εγώ !!!....   :Thumbs up: 

κάποιος μου χάρισε κι ένα αστεράκι... ευχαριστώ...  :Embarassed:  

(ελπίζω μόνο να μην είναι κλεμμένο και με κλείσουν στην στενή για κλεπταποδοχή...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## aria

> πότε είναι τα γεννέθλια του?


Σε 13 λεπτά!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

*aria* προχωρα :Wink:  οσο πλησιαζει η ωρα :Smile:

----------


## arrow

άιντε μαρήηηηηηηηηη και η τούρτα άρχισε να λιώνει!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marilopaido

καλα σας που δεν ακουτε τον πονο μου!!! :Crying: 
και εγω θα παω να φαω μονη μου τοτε!! :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> πότε είναι τα γεννέθλια του?
> 
> 
> ο Α_gamer  κι εγώ γιορτάζουμε την παραμονή μας στο φόρουμ... 
> 
> 2 μήνες ο Α_gamer κι 1 μήνα εγώ !!!....  
> 
> κάποιος μου χάρισε κι ένα αστεράκι... ευχαριστώ...  
> 
> (ελπίζω μόνο να μην είναι κλεμμένο και με κλείσουν στην στενή για κλεπταποδοχή... )


Πέρασε η μέρα της εγγραφής μας στο forum, αλλά ήρθε η μέρα των γενεθλίων του Νεκταρίου! :Clap: 




> Σε 13 λεπτά!!!



Θα κάνεις ευχετήριο thread;(Ξέρεις εσύ!)

----------


## aria

Αϊνταααααα 

Βρε κοντεύει να φτάσει δυο σελίδες!!!  :Razz:  

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...62#post1164162

----------


## arrow

> κάποιος μου χάρισε κι ένα αστεράκι... ευχαριστώ...  
> 
> (ελπίζω μόνο να μην είναι κλεμμένο και με κλείσουν στην στενή για κλεπταποδοχή... )


τώρα βλέπω δύο αστεράκια...  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 

... φταίει η πολλή σαμπάνια μάλλον!  :Drunk:

----------


## aria

Off Topic


		arrow, δες εδώ για τα αστεράκια . . .  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> τώρα βλέπω δύο αστεράκια...


Όταν συμπληρώνεις μήνα, παίρνεις τα αστεράκια που σου αναλογούν.
Αλλά σιγά σιγά.Κανονικά έπρεπε να είχες 4.

----------


## arrow

> Όταν συμπληρώνεις μήνα, παίρνεις τα αστεράκια που σου αναλογούν.
> Αλλά σιγά σιγά.Κανονικά έπρεπε να είχες 4.


δεν χρειάζεται να μου δώσουν άλλα... ξέρω ότι είμαι "αστέρι"  :Star: 

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## paris

Τότε γιατί εγώ έχω μείνει στα 3 αστεράκια????  :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

> Τότε γιατί εγώ έχω μείνει στα 3 αστεράκια????


Κάτσε να συμπληρώσεις 200 ποστς πρώτα...

----------


## k_koulos

και πόσα θές [αστεράκια] ;


[για να μην παίζουμε την κολοκυθία δες το ποστ της Αριας ποιο πάνω έχει λινκ για οδηγίες!]

----------


## chica_loca

Πειναω λεμε....γιαμ γιαμ  :Smile:

----------


## harris

> Πειναω λεμε....γιαμ γιαμ


Τέτοια ώρα; Μόνο κάτι τέτοιο  επιτρέπεται!  :Razz:

----------


## chica_loca

> Τέτοια ώρα; Μόνο κάτι τέτοιο  επιτρέπεται!


Κανω διαιτα καλε μου .... 







 Μολις παρηγγειλα κατι πιττογυρους  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing: !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## harris

> Κανω διαιτα καλε μου ....


 
Γιαουρτάκι είναι βρε αυτό!  :Laughing:  :Razz: 




> Μολις παρηγγειλα κατι πιττογυρους !!!!!!!!!!!!


Αυτή είναι δίαιτα  :Respekt:  :Laughing:

----------


## chica_loca

> Γιαουρτάκι είναι βρε αυτό! 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτή είναι δίαιτα


Το γιαουρτακι μετα...για επιδορπιο  :Wink: 


τωρα αναμενω το κυριΩς πιατο  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

....χαχαχα  :Razz:  !!

----------


## harris

> Το γιαουρτακι μετα...για επιδορπιο


Φαντάζομαι ότι είμαστε αντιμέτωποι με την γνωστή δίαιτα του.......... ανανά  :Laughing:  :Razz: 



> τωρα αναμενω το κυριος πιατο


[manoulamas mode on]

κυρίως

[manoulamas mode off]

 :Razz:

----------


## aria

Πω πω παιδιά, καλοκαιράκι δεν καταλαβαίνω αν δεν αρχίσουν εδώ να φτιάχνουν τους υπέροχους λουκουμάδες . . .

Και σήμερα που βγήκαμε βολτίτσα, περιποιηθήκαμε κάτι βαρβάτες μεριδούλες... ακόμα το σκέφτομαι και μου τρέχουν τα σάλιαααα . . . γιαμ γιαμ γιαμ!!!  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

εγώ πάλι σήμερα έφαγα την πρώτη γκιόσα της σεζόν [όχι δεν είναι μόνο βρισιά  :Laughing: ]

μπήκε το καλοκαίρι !!

----------


## harris

> εγώ πάλι σήμερα έφαγα την πρώτη γκιόσα της σεζόν


Τι'ν'τούτο μπρε;  :Embarassed:

----------


## harris

Ακύρον! Εβρέθη  :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

> Ακύρον! Εβρέθη


άλλο να το βλέπεις και άλλο να το τρώς, κρέας ψητό απο προβατίνα [ολίγον μεγάλη] ψημένη σε φούρνο ολόκληρη.  Κλασικό έδεσμα στα πανηγύρια εδώ στα αρκαδικά highlands , ειδικά σε μη εμπορικές γιορτές [στα πολύ εμπορικά έχουμε μόνο γουρνοπούλες ]

----------


## harris

> άλλο να το βλέπεις και άλλο να το τρώς, κρέας ψητό απο προβατίνα [ολίγον μεγάλη] ψημένη σε φούρνο ολόκληρη.  Κλασικό έδεσμα στα πανηγύρια εδώ στα αρκαδικά highlands , ειδικά σε μη εμπορικές γιορτές [στα πολύ εμπορικά έχουμε μόνο γουρνοπούλες ]


Τώρα με μπέρδεψες! Νόμιζα ότι γκιόσα είναι η γουρουνοπούλα!  :Thinking:

----------


## k_koulos

γουρνοπούλα είναι η γουρνοπούλα, [χα χα τώρα σε διαφώτισα  :Laughing: ]

πάω να googling και επανέρχομαι

----------


## harris

> πάω να googling και επανέρχομαι


Άντε να το γουγλήσεις, γιατί με έστειλες λέμε!  :Laughing:  :Respekt:

----------


## k_koulos

που να τους googlisei.....

γκιοσα = μεγάλη σε ηλικία προβατίνα 
γουρνοπούλα = γουρούνα [χοιρομάνα]
μισάδι = μισή γουρνοπούλα [δες παραπάνω]
πλάτη = μισό μισάδι [το μπροστινό μέρος]
μποχίζω = βρέχω την πέτσα [εξωτερικά] με κρασί για α κάνει κρούστα


[τέρμα η ετυμολογία]

όλα τα παραπάνω φτιάχνονται ως εξής

μπαίνει όλόκληρο το κρέας [όχι κομμένο σε μερίδες] σε φούρνο [παραδοσιακό/ ηλεκτρικό/ ανάλογα με το τι υπάρχει] μέσα σε λαμαρίνα/ταψί και αφήνεται να ψηθεί, στάζωντας τα ζουμία του μέσα στο ταψί 

μετά ζεστό τεμαχίζεται και τρώγεται με τα χέρια συνοδεία μπύρας ή κρασιού.

----------


## harris

> μετά ζεστό τεμαχίζεται και τρώγεται με τα χέρια συνοδεία μπύρας ή κρασιού.


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Πότε να έρθω;  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## k_koulos

διάλεξε μια θρησκευτική γιορτή κ έλα το προηγούμενο βράδυ, αν και έχουμε κ μαγαζια αν δεν βαστιέσαι.

απο πανηγύρια τώρα κοντα έχουμε, 2ήμερο αγιου κων/νου19-21 / 5 , τριημερο αγ . πνευματος 26-28/5 , και γιορτή κερασιου στον πλάτανο 28/5 αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## A_gamer

Θα σας κεράσω πολλά e-φαγητά σε λίγο καιρό.
Προς το παρόν μπορεί να μην μπορώ να γράφω στο forum για μερικές βδομάδες - κάνα μήνα.

----------


## harris

> διάλεξε μια θρησκευτική γιορτή κ έλα το προηγούμενο βράδυ, αν και έχουμε κ μαγαζια αν δεν βαστιέσαι.
> 
> απο πανηγύρια τώρα κοντα έχουμε, 2ήμερο αγιου κων/νου19-21 / 5 , τριημερο αγ . πνευματος 26-28/5 , και γιορτή κερασιου στον πλάτανο 28/5 αν θυμάμαι καλά


χμ.........

με βάζεις σε πειρασμούς!!!  :Wink: 




> Θα σας κεράσω πολλά e-φαγητά σε λίγο καιρό.
> Προς το παρόν μπορεί να μην μπορώ να γράφω στο forum για μερικές βδομάδες - κάνα μήνα.


Στα διαβασματά σου εσύ! 

Άλλαξες και avatar και δεν σε γνώρισα  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Στα διαβασματά σου εσύ! 
> 
> Άλλαξες και avatar και δεν σε γνώρισα


Θα ξαναβάλω τον Neo (θεός!) μόλις τελειώσουμε.

----------


## BlindG

> Θα σας κεράσω πολλά e-φαγητά σε λίγο καιρό.
> Προς το παρόν μπορεί να μην μπορώ να γράφω στο forum για μερικές βδομάδες - κάνα μήνα.


Πας για e-μάγειρας και ψάχνεις για πειραματόζωα/θύματα?  :What..?:

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Θα ξαναβάλω τον Neo (θεός!) μόλις τελειώσουμε.


Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι!  :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι!


Thaaaaaanks! :Very Happy:

----------


## arrow

> Ακύρον! Εβρέθη


 
μου θυμίζει το Κυπριακό οφτό κλέφτικο... με την διαφορά δεν το βάζουν ολόκληρο στο φούρνο αλλά σε κομμάτια και βάζουν και πατάτες μαζί και γίνονται λουκούμι!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Τι λέτε πάλι πρωινιάτικα  :Crying:  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> τώρα βλέπω δύο αστεράκια...





> [manoulamas mode on]κυρίως
> 
> [manoulamas mode off]





> Πω πω παιδιά, καλοκαιράκι δεν καταλαβαίνω αν δεν αρχίσουν εδώ να φτιάχνουν τους υπέροχους λουκουμάδες . . .


Μη λειψει κανεις λιγο :Razz:  ουτε ορθη γραφη ουτε μια αναζητηση, ενα link της προκοπης...
Καλα που υπαρχει  η *aria* και σας ξελασπωνει :One thumb up: 
Manoula sas περιωπης :Smile: !!! Λουκουμαδες θελετε;

----------


## k_koulos

> μου θυμίζει το Κυπριακό οφτό κλέφτικο... με την διαφορά δεν το βάζουν ολόκληρο στο φούρνο αλλά σε κομμάτια και βάζουν και πατάτες μαζί και γίνονται λουκούμι!


οφτό φτιάχνουν και στην κρήτη και υπάρχει σχετική τοπικιστική διαμάχη για το ποιό είναι καλύτερο

γκίοσα ή οφτό

απλά να πω οτι κάθε τόπος και τα ωραία του, το φαγητό δεν είναι πεδίο διαμάχης [τουλάχιστον όχι για εμένα]

----------


## manoulamou

Το οφτο της Κρητης ειναι το αντικρυστο ή μιλαμε για εντελως διαφορετικο ψησιμο;
http://www.theisland.gr/kriti2005/

----------


## Hengeo

Εγώ έφαγα ωραιότατες πατάτες σουφλέ πριν λίγο για μεσημεριανό  :Cool:

----------


## freddy

πατατες σουφλε?? ενδιαφερον ακουγεται.....εχει κανεις συνταγη??

----------


## rdaniel

> πατατες σουφλε?? ενδιαφερον ακουγεται.....εχει κανεις συνταγη??


Μια συνταγή θα βρεις εδώ

Αντιγράφω:

 					Σουφλέ Πατάτας


*Υλικά:
*- 1 μικρό ταψί
- 1 κονσέρβα ψιλοκομμένα μανιτάρια
- 1 Κρεμμύδι
- 1 Σκελίδα σκόρδο (αν φοβάστε για την αναπνοή σας, παραλείψτε το)
- 3 Κρέμες γάλακτος
- Τριμμένο τυρί (συνιστάται ο συνδιασμός Regato, Emental, Κεφαλογραβιέρα)
- 180 - 200γρ. μπέικον 
- 5 με 6 Πατάτες

*Εκτέλεση*:
Κόβουμε τα μανιτάρια σε φέτες και τα τσιγαρίζουμε με λίγο λάδι ή φυτίνη (2 κουταλιές).
Ρίχνουμε το κρεμμύδι και το σκόρδο ψιλοκομμένα και αφού μαραθούν προσθέτουμε, επίσης ψιλοκομμένο, το μπέικον. Αφού τσιγαριστουν όλα μαζί ρίχνουμε 1 κρέμα γάλακτος και αφήνουμε το μίγμα να βράσει για λίγο.
Εν τω μεταξύ ψιλοκόβουμε τις πατάτες σε λεπτές ροδέλες (όχι πολύ λεπτές), τις αλατίζουμε και τις ρίχνουμε στο ταψάκι.
Ρίχνουμε από πάνω το μίγμα και ανακατεύουμε. Ρίχνουμε και τις υπόλοιπες 2 κρέμες γάλακτος. Από πάνω ρίχνουμε το τριμμένο τυρί (4 - 5 χούφτες περίου).
Ψήνουμε σε φούρνο 175 βαθμών Κελσίου για 45 - 50 λεπτά (ίσως και λιγο παραπάνω).

----------


## manoulamou

*Σουφλε πατατες* 


*Κατι πιο ... κλασικο*

----------


## harris

> Ψήνουμε σε φούρνο 175 βαθμών Κελσίου για 45 - 50 λεπτά (ίσως και λιγο παραπάνω).


 :Respekt: 

Το σερβίρουμε ζεστό... πριν ξεκινήσουμε καλούμε το 166 ώστε να μας προλάβει πριν το σοκ χολιστερίνης  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## Chihiro

Κάνει πείνα!!! :Respekt:

----------


## babality

> Κάνει πείνα!!!


Σαλονικιωτικο τριγωνακι ΤΩΡΑ :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

> Μια συνταγή θα βρεις εδώ


Η μητέρα μου το κάνει πολύ πιο ελαφρύ από αυτή τη συνταγή. Δεν βάζει κρεμμύδι-σκόρδο-μανιτάρια και στη θέση της κρέμας γάλακτος βάζει γάλα. Επίσης κάτι που δεν αναφέρει η συνταγή, μπόλικο πιπέρι  :Wink:

----------


## Chihiro

> Σαλονικιωτικο τριγωνακι ΤΩΡΑ


Και τετραγωνάκι τρώω με τέτοια πείνα!!!

----------


## arrow

αμάααααααν τι βλέπουν τα μάτια μου?... αμαρτίες βάζεις βρε manoulamou... 

και μιλώ φυσικά για το sponge cake σοκολάτας με φρέσκια κρέμα και φράουλες!!!! 

χμ... πρέπει να σκεφτώ κάτι υγιεινό αμέσωωωως...  ψαράκι ίσως?

----------


## A_gamer

Αηδία!

----------


## gallahant

> αμάααααααν τι βλέπουν τα μάτια μου?... αμαρτίες βάζεις βρε manoulamou... 
> 
> και μιλώ φυσικά για το sponge cake σοκολάτας με φρέσκια κρέμα και φράουλες!!!! 
> 
> χμ... πρέπει να σκεφτώ κάτι υγιεινό αμέσωωωως...  ψαράκι ίσως?


Μπλιαχχ, παρτο απο δω :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Αηδία!





> Μπλιαχχ, παρτο απο δω


Tι πάθατε βρε με το ψαράκι κι οι δυό σας;  :What..?: 

Βέβαια δεν αναγνωρίζω το είδος, αλλά καλό φαίνεται!  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Μπλιαχχ, παρτο απο δω


+1000!

----------


## harris

> +1000!


Στην επόμενη έξοδο θα πάμε σε ψαροταβέρνα  :ROFL:  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## No-Name

Off Topic


		Πεινάω.... :Crying:

----------


## A_gamer

> Στην επόμενη έξοδο θα πάμε σε ψαροταβέρνα


Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω κι εγώ...και θα εξαφανίσω πολλάαααα καλαμαράκια... :Twisted Evil: 
Τότε θα κεράσεις εσύ, έτσι;Μην τον τρελάνουμε τον nm, αρκετά έχει ξοδέψει.

----------


## aria

Πω παιδιά εδώ γίνεται χαμός γεύσεων και μυρωδιών... ετοιμαζόμαστε για το αυριανό πάρτυ  :Smile: 

Τυροπιτάκια, χορτοτυρόπιτα, σαντουιτσάκια, πίτσα, τρουφάκια, λουκανικοπιτάκια...  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Πω παιδιά εδώ γίνεται χαμός γεύσεων και μυρωδιών... ετοιμαζόμαστε για το αυριανό πάρτυ 
> 
> Τυροπιτάκια, χορτοτυρόπιτα, σαντουιτσάκια, πίτσα, τρουφάκια, λουκανικοπιτάκια...


Ποιο πάρτυ;

----------


## gallahant

> Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω κι εγώ...και θα εξαφανίσω πολλάαααα καλαμαράκια...
> Τότε θα κεράσεις εσύ, έτσι;Μην τον τρελάνουμε τον nm, αρκετά έχει ξοδέψει.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Και γω μονο καλαμαρι τρωω απο ψαρικα, αντε και κανα χταποδακι

----------


## arrow

καλαμάρι και χταπόδι εεε?

----------


## A_gamer

> καλαμάρι και χταπόδι εεε?


 :Clap:  :Clap: 
Το πρώτο είναι καταπληκτικό.
Το δεύτερο...έτσι κι έτσι.

----------


## aria

> Ποιο πάρτυ;


Αύριο το κοριτσουνιλάκι μου γίνεται δύο ετών!  :Crying:

----------


## marilopaido

> Αύριο το κοριτσουνιλάκι μου γίνεται δύο ετών!


αχ μωρε!!γλυκουλινι!!!
εμενα η αδερφη μου ειναι 3 χρονων!!!
αχου!!!!!!! :Respekt:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Αύριο το κοριτσουνιλάκι μου γίνεται δύο ετών!


Να σας ζήσει! Όπως ποθείτε να το δείτε  :Clap:

----------


## arrow

> Αύριο το κοριτσουνιλάκι μου γίνεται δύο ετών!


... πωπωπω συγκίνηση και χαρούλες!... 


να σας ζήσει η μπέμπα και να την χαίρεστε... 


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

άντε και του χρόνου με ένα λιλιπούτειο αρσενικό....  :Smile:

----------


## nm96027

> Αύριο το κοριτσουνιλάκι μου γίνεται δύο ετών!


Να την χαίρεσαι! Να ειναι πολυχρονη, χαρουμενη, υγιης και τυχερη (αυτο το εχω κλεψει απο το Match point!)

Επισης να μοιάσει στην μανούλα της και συντομα να γινει μελος στο adslgr.com... :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

> και συντομα να γινει μελος στο adslgr.com...


Αυτό ευχή είναι;  :Confused:   :Razz:

----------


## aria

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά!  :Very Happy: 

Ήδη έχει το δικό της πληκτρολόγιο και μάους και όποτε με βλέπει να ποστάρω κάνει κι εκείνη το ίδιο πίσω μου στον καναπέ!  :Laughing: 

Αύριο, μόλις έχω την τούρτα, ανεβάζω φωτο πάραυτα να πάρετε γεύση!  :Wink:

----------


## arrow

> Ήδη έχει το δικό της πληκτρολόγιο και μάους και όποτε με βλέπει να ποστάρω κάνει κι εκείνη το ίδιο πίσω μου στον καναπέ!


το μήλο κάτω απ' την μηλιά θα πέσει...  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Να την χαίρεσαι! Να ειναι πολυχρονη, χαρουμενη, υγιης και τυχερη (αυτο το εχω κλεψει απο το Match point!)
> 
> Επισης να μοιάσει στην μανούλα της και συντομα να γινει μελος στο adslgr.com...


Επίσης να κάνει folding με Linux SMP. :Wink: 
ΥΓ.Για την ομάδα μας, έτσι;Για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε.

----------


## manoulamou

*Αφου λοιπον εχει mouse ιδου και τα ... συμπληρωματα:*


Edit: [ *Ειναι mousepads για οσους δεν καταλαβαν* :ROFL:  ]

----------


## A_gamer

Έγραψες μανουλαμου, αλλά μην ξεχάσεις και το Avatar σου. :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic



Αμα θελετε τριχαριτωμενα ημι-αδεσποτα γατουλινια ολων των αποχρωσεων 
γεννησε μια γατα μας κι ετοιμαζεται και μια που φιλοξενουμε τωρα τελευταια! :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

aria καλα εγω ειμαι αλλου σημερα γενικώς

Να σου ζησειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι :1000balloons:  :1000balloons: 

 :Rock Band:  :Rock Band:  :Rock Band:  :Rock Band:

----------


## aria

:Smile:  Ευχαριστώ!!!  Το έστειλες το PS3 που της έταξες;;;  :Whistle:   :Sneer:

----------


## Chihiro

Να τη χαίρεσαι Aria!!!!!!!

----------


## harris

γιαμ γιαμ!

Καλημέρα μ'ένα εσπρεσσάκι  :Clap:

----------


## aria

Και με ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑ!!! γιαμ γιαμ  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ chihirάκι  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

Χρόνια πολλά στο μικρό σου @aria

αντάποκριση απο τα highlands
μας έπιασε η άνοιξη/καλοκαίρι οργασμός ετοιμασιών....

ξύπνησα και στο σπίτι μυρίζει μιλφειγ, γιαούρτι σπιτικία, ντολμαδάκια με φρέσκα αμπελόφυλλα και η προβατίνα που ετοιμάζεται να βράσει ξεκουράζεται στον πάγκο της μαγειρικής...

έχουμε τραπέζι το βράδυ για την αυριανή γιορτή μου [ονομαστικη] και οι ετοιμασίες είναι στο φουλ

----------


## manoulamou

> Χρόνια πολλά στο μικρό σου @aria
> 
> αντάποκριση απο τα highlands μας έπιασε η άνοιξη/καλοκαίρι οργασμός ετοιμασιών....
> 
> ξύπνησα και στο σπίτι μυρίζει μιλφειγ, γιαούρτι σπιτικία, ντολμαδάκια με φρέσκα αμπελόφυλλα και η προβατίνα που ετοιμάζεται να βράσει ξεκουράζεται στον πάγκο της μαγειρικής...
> 
> έχουμε τραπέζι το βράδυ για την αυριανή γιορτή μου [ονομαστικη] και οι ετοιμασίες είναι στο φουλ




Off Topic


		ΩΧ ΑΜΑΝ πλησιαζει η πραγματικα εθνικη γιορτη μας, δεν θα το αντεχα να γιορταζω μαζι με τον ακατανομαστο :Razz:

----------


## arrow

> έχουμε τραπέζι το βράδυ για την αυριανή γιορτή μου [ονομαστικη] και οι ετοιμασίες είναι στο φουλ


να ζήσεις βρε Έλενε... 



(... μπας και τον λένε Κωνσταντή τελικά?...  :Whistle: )

----------


## manoulamou

Έλενος :Razz:  αλλα δεν πιστευω να μενει στο χωριο του Αβραμοπουλου :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

έχουμε πολλά αστέρια ορμώμενα απο τα αρκαδίκα highlands, απο όλες τις παρατάξεις και τις κοινωνικές τάξεις, και όχι δεν με λένε έλενο  :Laughing: 

τώρα που σας γράφω η προβατίνα μπήκε στο τσουκάλι, το μιλφειγ στο ψυγείο, και το αρνάκι στον ξυλόφουρνο....

Μάχη θα γίνει λέμε!!!!!

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Αμα θελετε τριχαριτωμενα ημι-αδεσποτα γατουλινια ολων των αποχρωσεων 
> γεννησε μια γατα μας κι ετοιμαζεται και μια που φιλοξενουμε τωρα τελευταια!




Off Topic


		Εμάς γεννήσανε δύο από τις γάτες μας.Πήξαμε στις κwloγατες...
	



ΒΤW, @aria:να χαίρεσαι την κόρη σου.Να σου ζήσει! :Smile:

----------


## arrow

γιάμμιιιιιιιιιι κουπέπια....  :One thumb up: 

... όμως εγώ πρέπει να αρκεστώ με sweet & sour chicken σήμερα...

----------


## Hengeo

Off Topic


		Να σου ζήσει aria και να την δεις όπως επιθυμείς!  :Smile:

----------


## Sir Antonio

masampouka  ti protineis gia shmera?
 :Thinking:

----------


## BlindG

Προτείνει

Ελληνική κουζίνα και όχι Ellhnikh koyzina  :Wink:

----------


## gallahant

> γιάμμιιιιιιιιιι κουπέπια.... 
> 
> ...


Σιγα μη καταλαβανε τι ειναι κουπεπια :Razz:

----------


## jimnokia

χρονια πολλα σε κωσταντινους και ελεναρες....

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> χρονια πολλα σε κωσταντινους και ελεναρες....


Αντε παλι ξημερωσε μια αγια ημερα της χριστιανοσυνης
και ισως η τριτη εθνικη εορτη των ελληνων :Razz: ... βοηθειαααα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!

*Spoiler:*




			που εισαι ρε wantilles να ριξεις ενα ΕΛΕΟCCCCC στην ΧΟ κοινοτητα του forum :Laughing: 



*Χρονια πολλα σε ολους εκεινους που γιορταζουν σημερα. εντος και εκτος  forum* :Smile:

----------


## babality

> Και τετραγωνάκι τρώω με τέτοια πείνα!!!


Κατσαμακα στην πλατεια Αθωνος ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑΑ :Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Η τουρτίτσα μας  :Smile: 

Αφιερωμένη και στον Iannis που έχει σήμερα τα γενέθλιά του!!!

----------


## Tem

> Η τουρτίτσα μας 
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στον Iannis που έχει σήμερα τα γενέθλιά του!!!


χρόνια του πολλά :One thumb up: . Πολύ ωραία φαίνεται η τούρτα  :Smile:

----------


## freddy

delete προσπαθησα να βαλω εικονα αλλα μου εβγαζε το κενο που βλεπετε οποτε Mods delete αυτο το μηνυμα

----------


## Iannis

> έχουμε πολλά αστέρια ορμώμενα απο τα αρκαδίκα highlands, απο όλες τις παρατάξεις και τις κοινωνικές τάξεις, και όχι δεν με λένε έλενο 
> 
> τώρα που σας γράφω η προβατίνα μπήκε στο τσουκάλι, το μιλφειγ στο ψυγείο, και το αρνάκι στον ξυλόφουρνο....
> 
> Μάχη θα γίνει λέμε!!!!!



Το ρίξαμε σε όλα τα cholesterol free βλέπω  Nice  :One thumb up:

----------


## k_koulos

το φαγάκι χθές μια χαρά, για σήμερα έμεινε μόνο ζουμί απο την προβατίνα για να βράσουμε ξυνό τραχανά [ναι το ξέρω είμαι παραδοσιακός στα φαγητά μου]

----------


## arrow

> [ναι το ξέρω είμαι παραδοσιακός στα φαγητά μου]


μα εντελώς χώρκατος είσαι σιόρ... αλλά εν πειράζει... 

σήμερα όμως γιορτάζεις τζι εν σου λαλώ άλλες πελλαρούες...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Χ Ρ Ο Ν Ι Α

Π Ο Λ Λ Α 

ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΩΣΤΗΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΛΕΝΙΤΣΕΣ!!!!

----------


## harris

> χώρκατος ... σιόρ... πελλαρούες...


Μα γιατί δεν με ακούτε; Βάλτε καλέ υποτίτλους να καταλαβαίνουμε κι εμείς  :Clap:

----------


## aria

Χμμ... για να δω αν τα θυμάμαι...

χώρκατος=χωριάτης, σιόρ=κύριος (καλά,αυτό το ξέραμε), πελλαρούες=χαζομάρες (μάλλον είναι από το πελλός=τρελλός;;; )

 :Thinking:  Πώς τα πήγα κυρία;;;  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> Μα γιατί δεν με ακούτε; Βάλτε καλέ υποτίτλους να καταλαβαίνουμε κι εμείς


 :ROFL: Μου θυμισες καποιους που ζηταγαν μεταφραση  :RTFM:  απ τα Ποντιακα :Thinking: ...

----------


## arrow

> Χμμ... για να δω αν τα θυμάμαι...
> 
> χώρκατος=χωριάτης, σιόρ=κύριος (καλά,αυτό το ξέραμε), πελλαρούες=χαζομάρες (μάλλον είναι από το πελλός=τρελλός;;; )
> 
>  Πώς τα πήγα κυρία;;;


περφέκτο!!  :One thumb up: 

όπως και η τουρτίτσα της μπέμπας...  :Smile: 

μ' αρέσει πολύ ο tweety!

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Πώς τα πήγα κυρία;;;





> περφέκτο!!


Υποκλίνομαι  :Worthy: 




> Μου θυμισες καποιους που ζηταγαν μεταφραση  απ τα Ποντιακα...


Ε δεν πάνε καλά! Καθόλου καλά!  :Wall:

----------


## A_gamer

> περφέκτο!! 
> 
> όπως και η τουρτίτσα της μπέμπας... 
> 
> μ' αρέσει πολύ ο tweetie!


Επ!Tweet*y* γράφεται.
Θα γίνει χαμός αν το δει η Aria.

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


*Ψαχνοντας για Tweetie:*

----------


## k_koulos

@manoulamou  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

*Επειδη καιρο ειχα να σας ταϊσω, καλη ορεξη*

----------


## aria

Ωχ μανουλαμου... με αποτελείωσες...! 

Τα'χω παίξει από τις αποψινές καρμπονάρες-τορτελόνια (ναι, σωστά το γράφω, είναι γκραντ σάιζ τορτελίνια)-πίτσες-μανιτάρια-λαγάνες-σαλάτες... πολύ φαΐ λέμε...  :Sad:

----------


## manoulamou

Τοτε καλη χωνεψη  :Smile:  καλα γαμο ειχατε και φαγατε τοσα ... λιγα;  :Thinking: 
ΑΑΑ ναι ξεχασα ειχαμε φουλ ποδοσφαρο... :One thumb up:

----------


## k_koulos

[action=k_koulos]αρχίζει τα γλύψιματα...... και να φανταστείς είμαι και χορτάτος! [/action]

:yammi:  , :sloyrp:  ,

----------


## aria

ΔΕΝ βλέπουμε ποδόσφαιρο  :No no:   Ευτυχώς είμασταν σε μαγαζί εκτός πιάτσας γιατί εκεί το μόνο που άκουγες ήταν πλάσματα τιβί στη διαπασών και ξαφνικοί αλλαλαγμοί πότε-πότε  :Evil: 

Απλώς το κλασσικό οικογενειακό: κούνιες-συγκρουόμενα, φαγητό (αλλά το παρακάναμε σήμερα) και περίπατος  :Smile:

----------


## marilopaido

βρε αρια για δες!!!
αυτο κανει για χωνευση?


καλη χωνευση λοιπον!!!

----------


## aria

> βρε αρια για δες!!!
> αυτο κανει για χωνευση?
> 
> 
> καλη χωνευση λοιπον!!!


 :Stunned: 

Ωχ Μαριλόπαιδο έπεσες στην περίπτωση... απεχθάνομαι τα μπουρμπουληθροειδή σουρωτοσοδόποτα . . .  :Sad: 

Μισό ποτήρι κοκακολίτσα μετά το φαγητό και μετά από καμιά ώρα μπόλικο νεράκι για μένα...  :Wink:

----------


## marilopaido

> Ωχ Μαριλόπαιδο έπεσες στην περίπτωση... απεχθάνομαι τα μπουρμπουληθροειδή σουρωτοσοδόποτα . . . 
> 
> Μισό ποτήρι κοκακολίτσα μετά το φαγητό και μετά από καμιά ώρα μπόλικο νεράκι για μένα...


εστω!!!καλο κανει και αυτο!!!
πιες και θα νιωσεις καλυτερα!!
αχ δν μπορω καθολου τα φαγοποτια τα μεγαλα γιατι τρωμε ολοι παρα πολυ και μετα εγω εχω προβλημα με το στομαχι μου!!
υποφερω πολλες φορες ολο το βραδυ!!!
αλλα τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω κοψει το βραδυνο φαγοποτι το μεγαλο!!
τσιμπαω κατι ελαφρυ!! :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Εαν μετα το φαγοποτι, περπατησετε λιγο ή υστερα απο τα ξυδια (εννοειται δεν οδηγουμε) 
πιουμε λιγουλακι νεαρον υδωρ, συνηθως δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα...
ΟΧΙ τα αεριουχα και ιδιως τα αναψυκτικα με τονους ζαχαρη ουτε ξεστομαχιαζουν ουτε δροσιζουν :Smile: 
*Οριστε κι ενα πληρες πρωϊνο για να ξεκινησετε την Κυριακη σας*:

----------


## tetou

η μεγάλη μου αγάπηη

----------


## tetou

2η μεγάλη αγάπη

----------


## marilopaido

> η μεγάλη μου αγάπηη


πωπω...... :Clap:  :Clap: 
μπραβο μπραβο!!!

----------


## marilopaido

ρε tetou με αυτα που ποσταρεις μου ανοιξες την ορεξη!!
θελω γλυκο τωρα!!!!
ταρτακι is the best!!!χαχα!!! :Smile:

----------


## tetou

άστα να πάνε....  :Razz:

----------


## tetou

πάρε μία για το καλημέρα  :Smile:

----------


## marilopaido

> πάρε μία για το καλημέρα


αχ ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ!!!! :Smile:  :Respekt:

----------


## tetou

Τίποτα βρε..
γενικά αυτό το θέμα με έχει απαρσχολησει πολύ...εχω και άλλες φώτος..να ανεβάσω?  :Razz:

----------


## marilopaido

> Τίποτα βρε..
> γενικά αυτό το θέμα με έχει απαρσχολησει πολύ...εχω και άλλες φώτος..να ανεβάσω?


ναι ναι ναι ναι ναι ναι ναι ναι ναι ναι ναι ναι!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile: 
οπως βλεπεις ειμαι του γλυκου!!! :Embarassed:

----------


## tetou



----------


## tetou



----------


## tetou



----------


## tetou



----------


## tetou



----------


## aria

Off Topic


		tetou, μπορείς να τις βάλεις και σε ένα ποστ όλες μαζί  :Wink:

----------


## tetou



----------


## marilopaido

θελω και αλλα ταρτακια παρακαλω!! :Smile:

----------


## tetou

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		tetou, μπορείς να τις βάλεις και σε ένα ποστ όλες μαζί


οκ, νόμιζα πως θα είναι ''μονοκόμματο''
thank you :Wink:

----------


## ntampa7

βρε tetou πόσα post έκανες?
έπρεπε να τα κάνεις ένα και με hide...  (spoiler... :Embarassed:  )

----------


## tetou



----------


## A_gamer

> βρε tetou πόσα post έκανες?
> έπρεπε να τα κάνεις ένα και με hide...


Spoiler λέγεται.Edit: [ Ευτυχώς, το διόρθωσες. ]
Αλλά καλά βρε Τέτου, να αυξήσεις τα posts σου προσπαθείς; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Υπάρχουν καλύτεροι τρόποι. :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## k_koulos

το κυρίως πιάτο σήμερα έχει παϊδάκια απο προβατίνα



και για μετά κεράσια απο τις κερασιές μου!!

----------


## manoulamou

Βρε *tetou*  ειπαμε οτι 
καλα τα φρουτα, νοστιμες οι φραουλες
_{εμενα δεν ξερω γιατι, καθολου δεν μ αρεσουν, ομως αυτη την ταρτα 
με σοκολατα μια χαρα την τρωω, βγαζοντας το ντεκορ}_
αλλα ενα ενιαιο post και καποιο resize δεν θα πειραζε...
Να μην λενε οτι σπαμαρουμε κιολας :Laughing:

----------


## tetou

οκ μανούλα μου..
resize παίχτηε, ήταν ακόμα πιο μεγάλες  :Razz: 
τώρα οσο αφορά τα ποστς, έκανα λάθος, και ήδη έχω στείλει pm  σε  moderator για διορθωση!

----------


## babality

Ελα γαμωτο 10 ατομα για το ενιαιο ποστ. Νταξει το φτιαξε λεμε. 
Τετου τα σπαω με ταρτες. Απο τα αγαπημενα μου γλυκα. Σλουρπ και τετοια λεμε. :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Καλά, αφού σ'αρέσουν τα γλυκά, φάε ένα Χ, μπαρμπάδι.

----------


## babality

*Spoiler:*




			Αχρηστο σκουπιδι γιατι λερωνεις ολα τα νηματα. Γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιι :Evil:

----------


## A_gamer

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Αχρηστο σκουπιδι γιατι λερωνεις ολα τα νηματα. Γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιι


Για τον Τυφλό πήγαινε αυτό, ή για τη δεύτερη φωτογραφία της υπογραφής του; :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BlindG

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Αχρηστο σκουπιδι γιατι λερωνεις ολα τα νηματα. Γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιι


Γιατί μ'αρέσει ν' ασπρίζω  :Mr. Green:

----------


## babality

> Γιατί μ'αρέσει ν' ασπρίζω




Off Topic


		Ααααααχαχαχαχαχαχαχα σκουλικι πως με καταφερνεις παντα. Βρισκεις το αδυναμο σημειο μου :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## BlindG

Off Topic


 :Confused:  Συνάδελφος σοβατζής κι'εσείς κύριε?  :What..?:

----------


## babality

Off Topic


		Ε ναι τι λεμε. Απο μικρος ασχολουμαι με τις μπογιες και το μποντι πειντινγκ. Η αγαπημενη μου ασχολια οταν εχω ελευθερο χρονο. :ROFL:

----------


## ntampa7

Off Topic


		ε σα δε ντρέπεστε πρωί πρωί...

----------


## BlindG

Off Topic


		Γιατί καλέ?  :Confused:  Τι κακό έχει η σαντιγύ?  :What..?:

----------


## tetou

> Ελα γαμωτο 10 ατομα για το ενιαιο ποστ. Νταξει το φτιαξε λεμε. 
> Τετου τα σπαω με ταρτες. Απο τα αγαπημενα μου γλυκα. Σλουρπ και τετοια λεμε.


πεσ 'τα :Razz: 
εμένα να δεις φίλε μου...τα λατρεύω...

----------


## manoulamou

*Μηπως ν αρχισουμε Τουρτοπολεμο για να χετε να καθαριζετε και να γινουμε λιγο ontopic*

----------


## Iannis

ποια ειναι 22 ??................... :Whistle:  :Whistle:   παρακαλώ

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


		ακτινίδιο σε τούρτα;

----------


## manoulamou

Μην ακουσει για το ακτινιδιο,  ο *kiwi* εεε :Razz:  
22 ολο και καποιος/α δεν θαναι;;; :ROFL:  τοσα μελη εχουμε...
Βασικα για τουρτοπολεμο παμε, βαλτε κι εσεις καμια καλη :Whistle:

----------


## babality

Εγω λεω να βαλουμε αυτο στη μεση και απο πανω ενα βατηρα :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

*Spoiler:*

----------


## manoulamou

:Scared:  Που ακριβως εκτιθεται αυτο το ...  εγκλημα  στον Λευκο Οικο;
Αμα ειναι πιο κοντα, να στειλουμε κανα αγανακτημενο απλο πολιτη
να στειλει τον δημιουργο του στο Αυτοφωρο :Razz:

----------


## babality

Βυθισμενος στην τουρταααααα :Rocker:

----------


## BlindG

:Scared: 
Αυτό είναι ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΑΜΕ???  :Scared:

----------


## manoulamou

Ειπαμε  :No no:  *ΟΧΙ*  :ROFL: 
ειναι μονο για ...... βουτιες και τουρτοπολεμο.....

----------


## babality

> Βυθισμενος στην τουρταααααα





> Αυτό είναι ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΑΜΕ???





> Ειπαμε  *ΟΧΙ* 
> ειναι μονο για ...... βουτιες και τουρτοπολεμο.....


Α ρε γεροντα... :Sorry: 
Μαζευτε το ρε παιδια ειναι out of ctrl :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Ε, για τουρτοπόλεμο, ξέρω κάτι νεούδια που το παίζουνε μπαρμπάδια  :Whistling:

----------


## Hengeo

> Ελα γαμωτο 10 ατομα για το ενιαιο ποστ. Νταξει το φτιαξε λεμε.


Όντως την πήρανε από τα μούτρα την κοπέλα όλοι μαζί! Για τιμωρία αρχίζω και εγώ τον τουρτοπόλεμο!  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## marilopaido

> Ελα γαμωτο 10 ατομα για το ενιαιο ποστ. Νταξει το φτιαξε λεμε. 
> Τετου τα σπαω με ταρτες. Απο τα αγαπημενα μου γλυκα. Σλουρπ και τετοια λεμε.


σωστα τα λες!! :Respekt:

----------


## marilopaido

> Όντως την πήρανε από τα μούτρα την κοπέλα όλοι μαζί! Για τιμωρία αρχίζω και εγώ τον τουρτοπόλεμο!


και οχι μονο..

----------


## babality

> Όντως την πήρανε από τα μούτρα την κοπέλα όλοι μαζί! Για τιμωρία αρχίζω και εγώ τον τουρτοπόλεμο!


Tιιιιι να κανει αυτο ρε παιδες. 
Εδω ειστε. Ανοιχτε το στομα σας ερχεται αλα Βεγγος

----------


## tetou

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για το ''support'' :Razz: 
ορίστε και από μένα μια τούρτα...
*Spoiler:*









εντάξει με αυτό το ποστ?

----------


## BlindG

ΦΙΑΣΚΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!
Πάνω που είχα τα νεύρα μου γιατί δεν μπορούσα να φτάσω τα κιλά του Goodman, ήρθατε όλοι σας  :Thumbs up: 
Να'στε καλά!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## babality

> ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για το ''support''
> ορίστε και από μένα μια τούρτα...
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μιααα χαρα ειναι κυρια μου :One thumb up: 




> ΦΙΑΣΚΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!


Ρε μποτομ ακου λιγο. Αυτη τη λεξη μονο ενας εχει το δικαιωμα να τη λεει.
Τ'ακους ρε μποτομ? :Evil:

----------


## tetou

όριστε και μερικά άλλα γλυκάκια απο αυτά που λατρεύω και μία τούρτα + για τον πόλεμο...

*Spoiler:*

----------


## BlindG

ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΝΚ

----------


## tetou

τι έπαθες καλέ?

----------


## babality

> τι έπαθες καλέ?


Τιποτα θυμαται τα παιδικα του χρονια
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## tetou

μάάλιστα.... :Wink:

----------


## marilopaido

> Τιποτα θυμαται τα παιδικα του χρονια


 :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> τι έπαθες καλέ?


BlindG has gone crazy...... :ROFL:

----------


## tetou

oρίστε και ένα δροσιστικό παγωτάκι και από μένα για το καλοκαιράκι.. :Razz: 

*Spoiler:*

----------


## BlindG

Το (πρώτο) ζωντανό που γελάει ξέρει πολύ ΠΟΛΥ καλά τι σημαίναι ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΝΚ  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## lou.nick

Αρχίσαμε τις σβαϊνιές ε;  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Εψαχνα να βρω μια λιμνη ... σοκολατας για να κυλιστουν τα ... μικρα της παρεας
και επεσα σε μια καταπληκτικη φωτο που τελικα δεν ηταν κομματι τιραμισου
αλλα ενα ηφαιστειο στον πλανητη Αρη, οσο για τις υπολοιπες εικονες ακομη τις χαζευω:
ΜαγειρεψτεΤοΒιβλιο λοιπον... :One thumb up: Δειγμα δωρεαν!!!  :Drunk:

----------


## tetou

Σοκολάτα ε? :Thinking: 

*Spoiler:*

----------


## k_koulos

@manoulamou μια χαρά αν και μόλις ψιλοτσίμπισα , οι φωτό σου και το λινκ ειναι αρχοντικά!!

@tetou πρώτον με τόσα γλυκά τις 2 μέρες θα πάθουμε ζάχαρο  :Laughing: 



Off Topic


		το ζαχαροπλαστείο στην κάτω γωνία της πλατείας Ολγας που έφτιαχνε παγωτό ferrero υπάρχει ακόμα;

----------


## arrow

chocolate mousse?



or chocolate fudge?

----------


## tetou

> @manoulamou μια χαρά αν και μόλις ψιλοτσίμπισα , οι φωτό σου και το λινκ ειναι αρχοντικά!!
> 
> @tetou πρώτον με τόσα γλυκά τις 2 μέρες θα πάθουμε ζάχαρο 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το ζαχαροπλαστείο στην κάτω γωνία της πλατείας Ολγας που έφτιαχνε παγωτό ferrero υπάρχει ακόμα;


άστα να πάνε..τους έχω αδυναμία :Embarassed:

----------


## BlindG

καταστροφή  :Shocked: 
Πως να γίνετε ΤΟΦΑΛΟΣ σε 5 απλά μαθήματα....  :Shocked: 
Πάω για κοτοπουλάκι  :Smile:

----------


## hemlock

> καταστροφή 
> Πως να γίνετε ΤΟΦΑΛΟΣ σε 5 απλά μαθήματα.... 
> Πάω για κοτοπουλάκι


Εσυ βρε ΔΕΝ εχει τετοιο προβλημα (εισαι ποδοσφαιριστης)....
Κοιτα μοναχα μη σου πεσουν τα δοντια απο τη ζαχαρη την πολλη :Razz:

----------


## babality

> Κοιτα μοναχα μη σου πεσουν τα δοντια απο τη ζαχαρη την πολλη



*Spoiler:*






Off Topic


		Κανονιζεται. Του βαζουμε κοκαϊνη αντι για ζαχαρη και δοντακια τελος :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## BlindG

Ωχ, μίλησε ο χοίρος!
ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΝΚ!!!!

----------


## babality

Off Topic


		Βαλε οφτοπικ μωρη κακοηθεια. Αχρηστε :Evil: 
Γερο :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Off Topic


		Σιγά μη μας μάθουν τα χοιρινά τρόπους τώρα. Άντε ρε πάτε κυλήσου στη λάσπη σου και κάνε μπάνιο! Χοιρaxe

----------


## babality

Παρτε κατι για να γουσταρετε


Και για τον γκαβο που εχει αρχισει και με ανουσιευει πολυ ασχημα...
Ελα γκαβε στησου

*Spoiler:*








Αιντε να ουμ που σε πηρανε τα χρονια και πεθανε το μυαλο σου :ROFL:

----------


## BlindG

Ωπ! Είσαι και μάστορας ρε πατόχοιρε?  :Thumbs up: 
Τι επιφάνιες ασπρίζεις? Έχω κάτι τοίχους που θέλουν ένα φρεσκάρισμα  :Smile:

----------


## babality

> Τι επιφάνιες ασπρίζεις?




Off Topic


		Με εξωθειιιιιιςςςςς :Whistle:

----------


## BlindG

Προσόψεις?  :What..?:

----------


## manoulamou

Ρε σεις μαζεψτε τους λιγο θα πεσουν  οι μπογιες και οι λασπες τους 
πανω στα φαγητα και τα γλυκακια μας
και δεν θα ειναι ουτε για τον λουστρο μετα :Whistle:

----------


## tetou

σήμερα το μενού(από εμένα) έχει:

*Spoiler:*











καλή σας όρεξη  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ωπ! Είσαι και μάστορας ρε πατόχοιρε? 
> Τι επιφάνιες ασπρίζεις? Έχω κάτι τοίχους που θέλουν ένα φρεσκάρισμα





> Προσόψεις?




Off Topic


		Προφανώς Τυφλούς... :Whistle:

----------


## BlindG

Off Topic


		Αν ασπρίζει τυφλούς, έχει κάνει ΧΑΛΙΑ δουλειά γιατί μόνο λευκή δεν είναι η απαλή μου επιδερμίδα που τη μπλαστρώνω με 3 λίτρα nivea baute τη μέρα για να χάσει τα πατσά της... Αλλά βέβαια... Πάτος είναι, τέτοια κάνει...

----------


## manoulamou

*ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ να ΜΑΣΑΤΕ παρα να ΜΙΛΑΤΕ*

----------


## k_koulos

ψαράκια!   thanxs μύρισε καλοκαίρι  :ROFL:

----------


## tetou

ψάρια ε? μπα..
εγώ θα προτιμούσα κάτι τέτοιο :
*Spoiler:*

----------


## k_koulos

αυτό με τα πρασινάκια παντου ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα! το μόνο ποθ θα επέτρεπα να σπάσει το ασπρο της σαλτσας είναι το μαυρο απο το πιπέρι!

----------


## tetou

νομίζω δεν είναι θέμα χρωματικό..γευστικό είναι..

----------


## manoulamou

Εγω παλι πιστευω οτι δεν "γραφει" το ιδιο καλα στις φωτος
χωρις αλλα χρωματα σκετο απρουλι αντε και κρεμουλι :Razz: 
γι αυτο δυσκολα θα βρεις μια σεμνη μακαροναδα......
Βλεπετε υπαρχει styling και στα φαγητα!!!
 :ROFL:

----------


## tetou

> Εγω παλι πιστευω οτι δεν "γραφει" το ιδιο καλα στις φωτος
> χωρις αλλα χρωματα σκετο απρουλι αντε και κρεμουλι
> γι αυτο δυσκολα θα βρεις μια σεμνη μακαροναδα......
> Βλεπετε υπαρχει styling και στα φαγητα!!!


είναι και αυτό... :Wink:

----------


## Hengeo

Καλά, αν τρώγαμε ότι βάζετε εδώ κάθε μέρα, θα είχε φτάσει 500 η χοληστερίνη!  :Laughing: 

Πάντως μερικά από τα γλυκά της manoulamou και της tetou θα τα έτρωγα ευχαρίστως τώρα  :One thumb up:

----------


## marilopaido

> Καλά, αν τρώγαμε ότι βάζετε εδώ κάθε μέρα, θα είχε φτάσει 500 η χοληστερίνη! 
> 
> Πάντως μερικά από τα γλυκά της manoulamou και της tetou θα τα έτρωγα ευχαρίστως τώρα


μερικα?
εγω ολα θα τα ετρωγα!!! :Razz: 
αρκει να μην παχαινα!!αλλα αυτο ειναι αδυνατον!! :Thumb down:

----------


## tetou

Cupcakes κανείς? 

*Spoiler:*

















 :Razz:

----------


## marilopaido

> Cupcakes κανείς? 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


αυτη την στιγμη θελω παγωτο!!
σου βρισκεται κανενα ευκαιρο?
ΘΕΛΩ ΠΑΓΩΤΟ..................ΤΩΡΑ!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## tetou

ορίστε :
*Spoiler:*

----------


## marilopaido

> ορίστε :
> *Spoiler:*


πωπω........
με φτιαχνεις τωρα!!
και δεν μπορω να φαω κιολας.... :Thumb down: 
[ειμαι σε διαιτα!!αυτα που λεγαμε για το ωραιο σωματακι?αυτο προσπαθω να πετυχω!!αλλα εχω μελλον ακομα!! :Whistle: (οχι πλακα κανω!!απλως θελω κι αλλο!!)]

----------


## tetou

καλά ντε, δεν είπα και τπτ :Razz:

----------


## marilopaido

> καλά ντε, δεν είπα και τπτ


οχι δεν ειπες!!
αλλα αυτο πρεπει να κανω.... :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## tetou

κάλη επιτυχία και με την ησυχία σου...

----------


## marilopaido

> κάλη επιτυχία και με την ησυχία σου...


θενκς!!
στο θεμα μας λοιπον!!
μηπως σου βρισκεται τιποτα διαιτης? :Whistle:

----------


## tetou

φρουτάκι? 

*Spoiler:*

----------


## marilopaido

> φρουτάκι? 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


sounds good!!
κατι σε πιο τροπικο υπαρχει? :Thinking:

----------


## Hengeo

> sounds good!!
> κατι σε πιο τροπικο υπαρχει?


Ολόκληρος ανανάς στη μέση, δεν σου φτάνει;  :Razz:

----------


## marilopaido

> Ολόκληρος ανανάς στη μέση, δεν σου φτάνει;


οχι!!θελω και μανγκο!! :Whistle:

----------


## tetou

το μάνγκο έχω ακούσει πως παχαίνει...θες και μάνκο και τα υπόλοιπα..με μέτρο βρε...

----------


## tetou

πάρε και μάνγκο 
*Spoiler:*

----------


## marilopaido

> το μάνγκο έχω ακούσει πως παχαίνει...θες και μάνκο και τα υπόλοιπα..με μέτρο βρε...


καλα τοτε κομμενο το μανγκο!!
την κανω απο εδω γιατι αν συνεχισω να βλεπω φαγητα θα παω να φαω... :ROFL:

----------


## tetou

τώρα που στο έφερα?  :Razz:

----------


## marilopaido

> τώρα που στο έφερα?


παρε μανγκο!!!
αλλα εγω δεν τρωω :Razz:

----------


## tetou

ε, μην το τρώς  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

*Βρε που ειναι το shakiroπληκτο πεζακι, μια χαρα παιδικο παρτι στησαμε
Οριστε κατι εντελως διαιτητικο...*

----------


## harris

Nεράκι τέτοια ώρα?!  :Scared: 

Μόνο κάτι τέτοιο δέχομαι ως κέρασμα!  :Respekt:

----------


## tetou

εγώ θα δεχόμουνα κάτι τέτοιο 
*Spoiler:*







 :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

διακρίνω μια εμμονή στα πρασινάκια

----------


## tetou

μπα...το πράσινο σαν χρώμα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου..απλά έτυχε..δεν φταίω εγώ...το mojito φταίει :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

εγώ πάλι έχω δηλώσει φαν του καφέ σαν χρώμα

----------


## manoulamou

ΟΧΙ τετοια κουλα τετοιαν ωρα, που να βρεις delivery ανοικτο :Razz: 
Πωπωπω και δεν εχω ουτε στην καταψυξη 
ενα κοψιδι για δειγμα  :Wall:

----------


## marilopaido

> ΟΧΙ τετοια κουλα τετοιαν ωρα, που να βρεις delivery ανοικτο
> Πωπωπω και δεν εχω ουτε στην καταψυξη 
> ενα κοψιδι για δειγμα


δεν πειραζει μανουλα μου!!
τετοια ωρα δεν κανει και καλο να τρως κοψιδια!!θα κανεις μαυρο υπνο μετα!! :Wink:

----------


## tetou

εγώ δεν πινάω...
ποτάκι θελώώωωω...
 :Crying:

----------


## k_koulos

πάτρα έχετε πολλά καλά μαγαζια, μην κλαίγεσαι "the fun is out there"

----------


## tetou

το ξέρω αλλά δεν είχα κανονίσει τίποτα..και όποιον να πάρω τώρα σιγά μην πει ναι... :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


		αν και για φαγητά το τοπικ τα παραλιακα φέτος λένε;

----------


## tetou

εάν και άργησε σήμερα λίγο το πρωινό, ορίστε :

*Spoiler:*

----------


## freddy

> εάν και άργησε σήμερα λίγο το πρωινό, ορίστε :
> 
> *Spoiler:*


αχ τι ωραιο πιατακι ειναι αυτο....τι μου θυμησες τωρα...... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## harris

Κερνάω την ομήγυρη!  :Clap:

----------


## freddy

Μπυρα ειναι???

----------


## harris

> Μπυρα ειναι???


Δείχνει για κάτι άλλο;  :Confused:   :Razz:

----------


## freddy

επειδη δε μου πολυαρεσουν και ειπα μη με γελανε τα ματια μου....
και δε μπορω να εστιασω και πολυ καλα σημερα εχω πολυ τρελο πονοκεφαλο....
κατι σε μιλκσεικ παιζει?

----------


## harris

> κατι σε μιλκσεικ παιζει?


Δικαιολογείσαι λόγω πονοκεφάλου και μόνο!!! Αν επαναληφθεί, να προσέλθεις μετά του κηδεμόνος σου!  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz: 

Γεύση; Φραουλίτσα σου κάνει;  :Thinking: 



Περαστικά σου!  :One thumb up: 

Ασπιρινούλα και στο κρεββάτι για ύπνο νωρίς σήμερα  :Wink:

----------


## freddy

ευχαριστω και βεβαια μου κανει.....
ναι μαλλον κατι τετοιο θα κανω, εφαγα και με το ζορι για αυτο το λογο οποτε....

----------


## manoulamou

*Αφιερωμα στα παγωτα απο το* Αθηνοραμα

----------


## tetou

άαααχ....ωραίο πράγμα το παγωτόοοοοοο...
*Spoiler:*

----------


## CatMarg

Μήπως υπάρχει κ καμμιά ποικιλία τυριών?

----------


## manoulamou

*Τα παντα για τα τυρια* στο Μαμαλακη

----------


## CatMarg

> *Τα παντα για τα τυρια* στο Μαμαλακη


Καλά...είσαι κ η πρώτη. :Respekt:

----------


## manoulamou

*Και για τους ... ψαρουκλες  πατατες μπλουμ και φασολαδα:*

----------


## k_koulos

:One thumb up:

----------


## babality

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Hengeo

LOL έγραψε η manoulamou!  :Laughing: 

Εγώ πάντως είχα αυτές τις ωραιότατες φακές για μεσημεριανό σήμερα  :Razz:

----------


## marilopaido

κανενα Ναξιωτικο τυρι παιζει?
μου αρεσουν πολυ!! :Whistle:

----------


## tetou

πεινάωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  :Crying:

----------


## Hengeo

> κανενα Ναξιωτικο τυρι παιζει?
> μου αρεσουν πολυ!!


Για τυρί δεν ξέρω, αλλά, οι Ναξιώτικες πατάτες μου έχουν μείνει αξέχαστες  :Worthy:

----------


## rdaniel

> LOL έγραψε η manoulamou! 
> 
> Εγώ πάντως είχα αυτές τις ωραιότατες φακές για μεσημεριανό σήμερα


καταπληκτικές φακές ... αλλά γιατί μου μοιάζουν για παστίτσιο;!  :ROFL:

----------


## k_koulos

πατάτες απο την τρίπολη έχεις φάει [πραγματικές όχι βαφτισμένες.....]

για τυρία είπαμε στο σίτε του μαμαλάκη έχει τα παντα

----------


## manoulamou

*Εψαχνα κατι ναξιωτικο αλλα δεν βρηκα και πολλα*

----------


## CatMarg

> *Εψαχνα κατι ναξιωτικο αλλα δεν βρηκα και πολλα*


Καλά,που τα βρίσκεις όλ'αυτά κ μας έχεις πεθάνει βραδυάτικα....

----------


## k_koulos

> *Εψαχνα κατι ναξιωτικο αλλα δεν βρηκα και πολλα*


ενώ αν έψαχνες για αρκαδικά εδέσματα, δεν θα χωρούσε μια σελίδα 


*Spoiler:*





Στ' αρχαία χρόνια πίστευαν πως, οι καθαυτού Έλληνες, κατοικούν στην Αρκαδία! Γιατί, όχι, λοιπόν, και η τοπική Αρκαδική Κουζίνα να μην κρατάει από εκείνα τα χρόνια! Βασικός κρίκος το λάδι! Λίγο λάδι παράγει η Αρκαδία, μα, τόσο οι ελιές όσο και το λάδι, είναι νοστιμότατα αφού, κάθε άλλο, παρά ποτιστικά είναι τα δέντρα μας. Το βούτυρο, κι αυτό είναι το αγνό βούτυρο που προέρχεται από το παχύ κι ανόθευτο γάλα των κατσικιών και των προβάτων που τρέφονται με την αμόλυντη αρκαδική χλωρίδα και το θρεπτικότατο «μελά» των ελάτων!

Οι μελιτζάνες και τα κηπευτικά του Λεωνιδίου, τα σκόρδα και τα κρεμμύδια του Κορυθίου, τα κάστανα και τα καρύδια των χωριών του Καστρίου και του Αγ. Πέτρου, τα μυρώνια και οι καυκαλίθρες του Φαλάνθου, τα αμπελόφυλλα, τα φασόλια της Αλωνίσταινας... όλα, μα όλα, είναι εξαίσια, νοστιμότατα, αγνά! Το κρέας των αιγοπροβάτων, επειδή τρέφονται με πεντακάθαρα χόρτα που φυτρώνουν σε παρθένες πλαγιές, είναι νοστιμότατο!

Το παστό χοιρινό των Γορτυνιακών χωριών και το λουκάνικο είναι τόσο παραδοσιακά και τόσο πικάντικα που γαργαλίζουν τον ουρανίσκο...Το Κρασί της Μαντινείας, το παγκοίνως γνωστό Μοσχοφίλερο, φύτρο από τα παλιά χρόνια, προέρχεται από το αγνό Φιλέρι και είναι, σήμερα, το «πρώτο εν Ελλάδι»! Νέκταρ! Τα Μήλα «Ντελίσιους-Πιλαφά», είναι τα μοναδικά αρωματικά στον ελληνικό χώρο! Το ίδιο και το Βύσσινο, το Κεράσι, τα Ροδάκινα! Εξού και τα απολαυστικά γλυκά κουταλιού!

Στο Λεωνίδιο, στη Βυτίνα, στη Δημητσάνα... μην ξεχάσετε να γευτείτε τα Αρκαδικά γλυκά, κουταλιού και ταψιού! Τα ζυμαρικά της Τριπολιτσάς και οι Δίπλες της είναι ό,τι το καλλίτερο! Το ίδιο και η Φέτα Αρκαδίας καθώς και το Κεφαλοτύρι... Όπου να τα ψωνίσετε, εντός του Νομού, θα πράξετε πολύ σωστά! Τα ψάρια της Κυνουριακής θάλασσας και των Αρκαδικών ποταμών, είναι νοστιμότατα! Δοκιμάστε Ντολμάδες με φρέσκα κληματόφυλλα! Δοκιμάστε να γευτείτε φασολάκια ή πατάτες Τριπόλεως, κουνουπίδι ή λάχανο από τον Ασσεάτικο κάμπο...

Τον «μπακαλιάρο πλακί» μόνο στην Αρκαδία ξέρουν να το φτιάχνουν με μαύρη σταφίδα στην Κυνουρία δοκιμάστε μελιτζάνες με τραχανά, με ρεβίθια.  Αρνί σούβλας αφού, η Τριπολιτσά, έχει παράδοση από τα προεπαναστατικά χρόνια! Το κοκορέτσι! Ελάτε και δοκιμάστε την Αρκαδική Κουζίνα και όλα τα Αρκαδικά εδέσματα...

----------


## BlindG

Καλά.
Καήδι που λέει και ο  :Vava: lity....
Εγώ ο κακομοίρης ξύπνησα με διάθεση για πρωινό με σαντιγογλυκά, και οριστε τι γλυκά μου βρίσκει το google....  :Whip: 



Κανένας σοβατζής, ευκαιρος???  :Mr. Green: 

Έχει και τα καλά του όμως το google  :Mr. Green:

----------


## babality

> Κανένας σοβατζής, ευκαιρος???


παρων :Razz: 
Τι θα θελατε? Σοβατισμα? Body painting? Παρακαλω εδω. Ειδικευομαστε στην ασπρη μπογια καθως και τη μιξη αυτης με σαντιγυ μετα του πασαλειματος στο στομα
Απολυτη απολαυση της κρεμας και της σαντιγης...

Oχι ετσι...


Αλλα ετσι...(πριν...)


κι ετσι...(μετα...)

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Respekt:

----------


## BlindG

πω πω έλεοc πρωί πρωί ρε!
Θέλω άσπρη shαντιγύ!!!



Εντωμεταξύ, το google πραγματικά έχει ορέξεις σήμερα.....  :Whistling:

----------


## babality

> Εντωμεταξύ, το google πραγματικά έχει ορέξεις σήμερα.....


Thats the body painting :Razz: 

H κυρια εδω μολις επιασε το νοημα.


Ευτυχια :Twisted Evil:

----------


## k_koulos

keep up boys!!!

δώστε και λίγη σοκολάτα :Wink:

----------


## Martinstime

*ΠΕΙΝΑΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## BlindG

Ρε κοίτα να δεις τι σου κάνει το google....
Με άλλες ορέξεις ξεκινάς και άμα είσαι και λίγο ανορθόγραφος (whiped αντί whipped) καταλήγεις με άλλες ορέξεις  :Razz: 
Ε, κύριε  :Vava: lity, προτιμώ την δεσποινίδα του δικού μου post....

Κοίτα τι μπορεί να κάνει κανείς με τόσο απλά εργαλεία   :Thumbs up:

----------


## babality

> keep up boys!!!
> 
> δώστε και λίγη σοκολάτα


Θενξ φιλος αλλα δυστυχως ειδικευομαστε στα ασπρα απ'οτι καταλαβες :Razz: 










οπως αυτο ας πουμε...



> 


και μετα painting...
 :Worthy:

----------


## BlindG

:Shocked: 
Ρε βρωμόμυαλοι!!!  :Whip: 
Βγάλτε τα μυαλά σας ρε και βάλτε τα στο πλυντήριο  :Whip: 
Πωπω τι διαβάζω εδώ πέρα....  :Whip: 
Άντε.... Όλοι σοβαντζήδες γίνατε!!!  :Whip: 

Ας φάμε τίποτα τώρα  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

καλά αφού δεν με παίζεται , τα κουβαδάκια μου και σε άλλη παραλία

----------


## BlindG

ΕΕΕΕΕΕ  :Clap: 
ΠΟΥ ΠΑΣ !!!!!!!  :Clap: 
ΣΤΑΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ!!!!  :Clap: 
ΜΥΓΔΑΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!  :Clap: 
ΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΙ'ΕΓΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ   :Clap:

----------


## babality

> Ρε βρωμόμυαλοι!!!


Σοκαριστηκες ρε αρχισοβαντζη? Αε ρε πατε...





> Άντε.... Όλοι σοβαντζήδες γίνατε!!!


Τι ολοι ρε σοβαρολογουμε? Κανα 2 ειναι οι σοβαντζηδες εδω μεσα στην υπηρεσια του ασπρισματος. Εμεις χρησιμοποιουμε αγνα υλικα. Οι υπολοιποι χρησιμοποιουν τα κλασικα...
οπως...

----------


## arrow

ρεεεεεεεε ακόμα λίγο θα το καταντήσετε ΧΧΧ το θρεντ!

----------


## BlindG

:Shocked: 
Καλά  :Sad: 
Θα πάμε στην κόλαση  :Crying: 
Το ξέρουμε  :Crying: 
Ελπίζουμε απλά οτι όλες αυτές οι ακόλαστες θα μας ακολουθήσουν εκεί  :Whistling:

----------


## babality

> Καλά 
> Θα πάμε στην κόλαση 
> Το ξέρουμε 
> Ελπίζουμε απλά οτι όλες αυτές οι ακόλαστες θα μας ακολουθήσουν εκεί


καλα κλαψε εσυ και εγω παω για δουλεια...
και οι ακολαστες δεν θα σ'ακολουθησουν γιατι θα ειναι εδω με μενα :Wink:  νιανια ολες δικες μου...οι δουλειες :Razz: 

Αrrow:  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Τί να κάνουν ρε οι κοπέλες μ'ένα σοβατζή?  :Whip: 
Ενώ στον τυφλό μπορούν να του βρουν το χαμένο φως του  :Smile:

----------


## babality

> Τί να κάνουν ρε οι κοπέλες μ'ένα σοβατζή?


νομιζω τα παμε και πριν

 :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

κάπου σας έχασα, πάει και αργά..... τι θα λέγατε για λίγο κοτομπείκον και μια μπύρα;








οι μερίδες είναι μικ΄ρες λόγο ώρας, για πρωινό και καλά :Laughing:

----------


## arrow

> καλα κλαψε εσυ και εγω παω για δουλεια...
> και οι ακολαστες δεν θα σ'ακολουθησουν γιατι θα ειναι εδω με μενα νιανια ολες δικες μου...οι δουλειες
> 
> Αrrow:


δουλειά το λέμε τώρα ρεεε?...  :Whistle: 

... θα πέσει αστροπελέκι δίπλα να σε πλακώσει... 

προς το παρόν όμως είσαι ασφαλής μιας κι ο boss βιζιρίζει σαν την μύγα πάνω απ' το κεφάλι μου...  :Mad:  :Mad: 

χμ... μια και θα βγεις τσάρκα φέρε και μια μυγοσκοτώστρα μπας και τον ξεφορτωθώ...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## arrow

> κάπου σας έχασα, πάει και αργά..... τι θα λέγατε για λίγο κοτομπείκον και μια μπύρα;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> οι μερίδες είναι μικ΄ρες λόγο ώρας, για πρωινό και καλά


αμαααααααααααααν... θα με πεθάνεις!!!... 

φτάνει να έχει τέτοια ο παράδεισος!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

(την κόλαση την έχουν κρατημένη οι προλαλήσαντες...  :Razz: )

----------


## CatMarg

Eντάξει το πιάσαμε το νόημα....είστε πεινασμένοι μέχρι στέρησης.

----------


## BlindG

arrow, το παιδί σοβατίζει επαγγελματικά  :Smile: 
Μην προσβάλλεις την επαγγελματική του υπόσταση  :No no: 
Είναι η μόνη που του έχει μείνει από τότε που άρχισε να ακούει γουρούνια  :Sad: 

CatMarg: Ποιός είπε οτι πεινάμε?  :Smile:  Μήπως απλά απλά είμαστε "κοιλιόδουλοι"? (ε, και όποιος κατάλαβον καταλαβσεν  :Whistling: )

----------


## babality

> Eντάξει το πιάσαμε το νόημα....είστε πεινασμένοι μέχρι στέρησης.


Τουλαχιστον ειμαστε πεινασμενοι. Γουργουριζει η κοιλια ρε αδερφε...



> arrow, το παιδί σοβατίζει επαγγελματικά 
> Μην προσβάλλεις την επαγγελματική του υπόσταση 
> Είναι η μόνη που του έχει μείνει από τότε που άρχισε να ακούει γουρούνια


Ναι ρε αροου αμαν πια :Razz: 
Τα γουρουνια σαφως εχουν να κανουν με την εργασια ως προς την υλικη υποσταση του επαγγελματος. Ασπρη μπογια, πινελο και τετοια :ROFL:

----------


## BlindG

> Τουλαχιστον ειμαστε πεινασμενοι. Γουργουριζει η κοιλια ρε αδερφε...


Ε ναι ρε φίλε, εμείς την έχουμε γλυτώσει την αρρώστια της 10ετίας που δεν είναι άλλη απ'την ανορεξία που τις έχει χτυπήσει  :Thumbs up: 
Φαΐ ρε  :Whip: 
[action=BlindG]χαϊδεύει νωχελικά την   κοιλιά του  :Smile: [/action]





> Ναι ρε αροου αμαν πια
> Τα γουρουνια σαφως εχουν να κανουν με την εργασια ως προς την υλικη υποσταση του επαγγελματος. Ασπρη μπογια, πινελο και τετοια


και λάσπη... Ξέχασες τη λάσπη σάπιε....

----------


## k_koulos

φάτε μάτια ψάρια και κοιλία περίδρομο  :Laughing:

----------


## babality

> Ε ναι ρε φίλε, εμείς την έχουμε γλυτώσει την αρρώστια της 10ετίας που δεν είναι άλλη απ'την ανορεξία που τις έχει χτυπήσει 
> Φαΐ ρε 
> ** BlindG χαϊδεύει νωχελικά την   κοιλιά του*


Τελος :Whistle:

----------


## arrow

> arrow, το παιδί σοβατίζει επαγγελματικά 
> Μην προσβάλλεις την επαγγελματική του υπόσταση 
> Είναι η μόνη που του έχει μείνει από τότε που άρχισε να ακούει γουρούνια 
> 
> CatMarg: Ποιός είπε οτι πεινάμε?  Μήπως απλά απλά είμαστε "κοιλιόδουλοι"? (ε, και όποιος κατάλαβον καταλαβσεν )


σοβατίσματα κάνει αλλά με τα χέρια... πασαλείμματα μ' αλλα λόγια..  :Whistle: 

άκου κοιλιόδουλοι!! ΧΑ 

θα σούλεγα τώρα τι ?δούλοι είστε αλλά άστο καλύτερα γιατί θα με ΒΑΝιάρουνε μετά!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## babality

> σοβατίσματα κάνει αλλά με τα χέρια... πασαλείμματα μ' αλλα λόγια.. 
> 
> άκου κοιλιόδουλοι!! ΧΑ 
> 
> θα σούλεγα τώρα τι ?δούλοι είστε αλλά άστο καλύτερα γιατί θα με ΒΑΝιάρουνε μετά!


Α ρε Θεα :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## BlindG

> σοβατίσματα κάνει αλλά με τα χέρια... πασαλείμματα μ' αλλα λόγια..


 :No no: 
Έχεις δεί εσύ σοβά να απλώνεται ομοιόμορφα με τα χέρια? Ενώ το πινελάκι με το τάσι (ΟΧΙ μυστρί  :Whip:  ), κάνει τη δουλειά του  :Smile: 




> άκου κοιλιόδουλοι!! ΧΑ 
> 
> θα σούλεγα τώρα τι ?δούλοι είστε αλλά άστο καλύτερα γιατί θα με ΒΑΝιάρουνε μετά!


Ε, μα κοιλιούδουλοι  :Smile: 
Στο κάτω κάτω, είπαμε: Όποιος κατάλαβον, κατάλαβσεν  :Thumbs up:

----------


## arrow

> Α ρε Θεα


ευτυχώς που το ξαναδιάβασα...  :Embarassed: 

γιατί διάβασα ΘΕΙΑ την πρώτη φορά...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

αχ βρε Blind...  εσύ τέκνον δεν τρώγεσαι με τπτ... νηστικοί θα μείνουμε τελικά!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BlindG

> αχ βρε Blind...  εσύ τέκνον δεν τρώγεσαι με τπτ... νηστικοί θα μείνουμε τελικά!


Μα δεν είπα οτι τρώγομαι  :What..?: 
Εγώ είπα οτι *πεινάω*  :Crying: 

ΜΑΚΡΑΡΟΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!  :Clap: 
SHAKIROYΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Clap:

----------


## arrow

> Μα δεν είπα οτι τρώγομαι 
> Εγώ είπα οτι *πεινάω* 
> 
> ΜΑΚΡΑΡΟΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!! 
> SHAKIROYΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


εμ... δεν πεινάς μόνο εσύ βρε αλλά κι εμείς... 

μιας και είσαι τυφλός δεν θάπαιρνες χαμπάρι ότι σε ετοιμάζαμε για κολατσιό...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

αυτά τα μακραρόνια από τι είναι καμωμένα... τπτ μακρινάρια?...  :Twisted Evil: 

την Shakiroula στην έφαγε λάχανο ο γιος του δικτάτορα άλλα μέσα στην τύφλα σου δεν το πήρες χαμπάρι ακόμα...  :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

> εμ... δεν πεινάς μόνο εσύ βρε αλλά κι εμείς... 
> 
> μιας και είσαι τυφλός δεν θάπαιρνες χαμπάρι ότι σε ετοιμάζαμε για κολατσιό...


 :Confused: 
βλινδγ πεινάμε πέσε να σε φάμε????  :Scared: 
Εσείς το κάνατε gore movie εδώ  :Scared: 
Πα να φύγω!!!  :Scared:   :Scared: 





> αυτά τα μακραρόνια από τι είναι καμωμένα... τπτ μακρινάρια?...


Όχι καλέ!
Τι λέει.. από πίσω το πακέτο Melissa No10 και Νο 6 ?  :Thumbs up: 




> την Shakiroula στην έφαγε λάχανο ο γιος του δικτάτορα άλλα μέσα στην τύφλα σου δεν το πήρες χαμπάρι ακόμα...


Νομίζεις  :Mr. Green: 
Έχω καιρό μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη, χωρίς να είμαι παράνομος  :Cool: 
Θα μου πεις... Σε τέτοιες υποθέσεις, ποιός ενδιαφέρεται για τους νόμους  :Whistling:

----------


## Martinstime

> καλά αφού δεν με παίζεται , τα κουβαδάκια μου και σε άλλη παραλία


Αυτές τον Ξανθιώτη τι τον έχουν?

----------


## arrow

> βλινδγ πεινάμε πέσε να σε φάμε???? 
> Εσείς το κάνατε gore movie εδώ 
> Πα να φύγω!!!


βρήκες την πόρτα?... 

πάντως να ξέρεις οι καννίβαλοι δεν ζητάνε... ορμούν κι όποιον πάρει ο χάρος!  :Cool: 




> Όχι καλέ!
> Τι λέει.. από πίσω το πακέτο Melissa No10 και Νο 6 ?


εσύ μιλάς τώρα για μακαρόνια και μου το χαλάς...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

αλλά πρώτα ανέφερες τα *Μ Α Κ Ρ Α* Ρ Ο Ν Ι Α !!! 
(άντε και θα κάνω έρανο ακόμα λίγο για να σου πάρω ματογυάλια...  :Clap: ) 





> Νομίζεις 
> Έχω καιρό μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη, χωρίς να είμαι παράνομος 
> Θα μου πεις... Σε τέτοιες υποθέσεις, ποιός ενδιαφέρεται για τους νόμους


εκτός δλδ από τυφλός θέλεις να μείνεις και κουτσός?... ο άλλος δεν θα μείνει με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια ξέρεις... το τραβάει ο οργανισμός σου!...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## haagen

Κλασσικό και διαχρονικό: Παιδάκια στα κάρβουνα :P

----------


## A_gamer

> Κλασσικό και διαχρονικό: Παιδάκια στα κάρβουνα :P


Παιδάκια; Shift+τόνος.

----------


## BlindG

> πάντως να ξέρεις οι καννίβαλοι δεν ζητάνε... ορμούν κι όποιον πάρει ο χάρος!


 :Scared: 
Γι'αυτό λέω, εξαφανιζόλ!!!!




> εσύ μιλάς τώρα για μακαρόνια και μου το χαλάς... 
> 
> αλλά πρώτα ανέφερες τα *Μ Α Κ Ρ Α* Ρ Ο Ν Ι Α !!! 
> (άντε και θα κάνω έρανο ακόμα λίγο για να σου πάρω ματογυάλια... )


Ελεήστε τον τυφλό  :Vava: 
Τα ψύχουλα της ελεημοσύνης σας είναι τροφή ζωής για 'μένα  :Vava: 
Ευλόγησον  :Vava: 




> εκτός δλδ από τυφλός θέλεις να μείνεις και κουτσός?... ο άλλος δεν θα μείνει με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια ξέρεις... το τραβάει ο οργανισμός σου!...



Α, κοίτα, δεν θα πάω ξεβράκωτος στ'αγγούρια  :No no: 
Θα γίνει ειδική οργάνωση απαγωγής (θα με βοηθήσει και ο έμπειρος apok  :Whistling: ) τη νύχτα πριν το μυστήριο. Αν αποτύχει, plan B: Την πρώτη νύχτα του γάμου, θα ψεκάσω την κρεβατοκάμαρά τους με γελαδερόσκονη και μετά θα του στείλω τον Διοικητή Σλετζχάμερ να εξηγήσει στο αρσενικό ξόανο γιατί τα ρουπουμου είναι του Cατανά. Όσο θα συμβαίνει αυτό, ο apok κι'εγώ θα μαζέψουμε τη Shakirούλα που θα της αρέσει και θα το θεωρεί αστείο και θα την σώσουμε  :Smile: 

Λίγες ώρες αργότερα θα φυγαδεύσουμε και τον Σλετζχάμερ (αν και αυτός δεν έχει ανάγκη, έχει τον φίλο του....  :Whistling: ) και θα είμαστε όλοι ευτυχισμένοι  :Yahooooo: 




> Παιδάκια; Shift+τόνος.


Ασ'τον άνθρωπο στην υσηχία του  :Whip: 
Λύσαξες με όλους  :Whip: 
Δεν σου έχουνε μάθει να συμβιβάζεσαι με τα κουσούρια του άλλου?  :Whip: 
Ο haagen προφανώς είναι ανθρωποφάγος. Big deal. Απλά κανόνισε να μην είσαι κοντά του όταν πεινάει  :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

> Α, κοίτα, δεν θα πάω ξεβράκωτος στ'αγγούρια 
> Θα γίνει ειδική οργάνωση απαγωγής (θα με βοηθήσει και ο έμπειρος apok ) τη νύχτα πριν το μυστήριο. Αν αποτύχει, plan B: Την πρώτη νύχτα του γάμου, θα ψεκάσω την κρεβατοκάμαρά τους με γελαδερόσκονη και μετά θα του στείλω τον Διοικητή Σλετζχάμερ να εξηγήσει στο αρσενικό ξόανο γιατί τα ρουπουμου είναι του Cατανά. Όσο θα συμβαίνει αυτό, ο apok κι'εγώ θα μαζέψουμε τη Shakirούλα που θα της αρέσει και θα το θεωρεί αστείο και θα την σώσουμε 
> 
> Λίγες ώρες αργότερα θα φυγαδεύσουμε και τον Σλετζχάμερ (αν και αυτός δεν έχει ανάγκη, έχει τον φίλο του.... ) και θα είμαστε όλοι ευτυχισμένοι


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Καλα μια μερα ελειψα απ το forum και κανατε την Μασαμπουκα !@#$%
*Θου Κυριε φυλακην τω στοματι μου*  :Very angry:  
Ας γινομουν moderator για μια μερα,  εκει να δεις σβησιματα w/i/p και  :Lock: 
Που ειναι τα καναλια οταν τα χρειαζεσαι... Δεν ειμαστε κρατος ρεεεεεεε :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Τι ωραία  :Yahooooo: 
Καλωσήρθες manoulamou  :Yahooooo: 
κανένα γλυκάκι με σαντιγύ?  :Yahooooo:

----------


## aria

Σαντιγύ???  :Scared:   :Scared:   :Shocked: 

Και πρωί-πρωί???  :Scared:   :Scared:   :Shocked: 

Έλεος!!!  :Whip:  Αρκετά μ' αυτήν την ασπριδερή αηδία που θέλουν να μας πείσουν ότι πρέπει να τη χρησιμοποιούμε και στη ζαχαροπλαστική!  :Whip: 

Ορίστε ένα πρωινό:



 :Thumbs up:

----------


## BlindG

:Vava: 
Μα είναι καλό πράμα η σαντιγύ  :Vava: 
Καλύτερη είναι η σοκολάτα βέβαια (και μάλιστα η bitter, πάνω από 60%) αλλά ....  :Crying:   :Vava:   :Crying:

----------


## aria

b i t t e r ? ? ?  :Scared: 

Με χάνετε . . . σβήνω . . .  :Stunned:

----------


## BlindG

:Shocked: 
ΔΕΣΑΡΕΣΗΒΙΤΤΕR???????  :Shocked: 
 :Stunned:

----------


## apok

> Μα είναι καλό πράμα η σαντιγύ 
> Καλύτερη είναι η σοκολάτα βέβαια (και μάλιστα η bitter, *πάνω από 60%*) αλλά ....


Μα φυσικά πάνω απο 60... οτιδήποτε λιγότερο ειναι " γάλακτος "  :Wink:

----------


## aria

Κοίτα τυφλούλη, είσαι μικρός ακόμα ( :ROFL: ) . . . με τα χρόνια θα μάθεις πως η ζωή είναι γεμάτη ΠΙΚΡΕΣ . . . αν ο καφές και η σοκολάτα δεν έχουν ΓΛΥΚΑ δεν έχει αξία η ζωή!  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

*Βολευτειτε μ αυτα τα ολιγα και μετα βλεπουμε....*

----------


## BlindG

Μα η bitter ΔΕΝ είναι πικρή  :Crying: 
Είναι μόνο κατ'ευφημισμόν "πικρή"  :Crying: 
manoulamou, γειά στα χέρια σου  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## manoulamou

Περαν απο το ... ακαταλληλον της ωρας 
Googleιστε το bitter Chocolate στις εικονες
και μετα εαν μπορειτε να μαζεψετε τα σαλια και τα σαγονια σας πειτε μου :Smile: 
*ΣΚΕΤΗ ΚΟΛΛΛΛΛΑΑΑΑΣΗΗΗΗ*  :Nurse:

----------


## k_koulos

bitter rulez, αμέσως μετά τα κοψίδια το whisky το αγαπημένο μου [και φυσικά η bitter προέρχεται απο την αρκαδία  :Laughing: ]

----------


## CatMarg

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Καλα μια μερα ελειψα απ το forum και κανατε την Μασαμπουκα !@#$%
> *Θου Κυριε φυλακην τω στοματι μου*  
> Ας γινομουν moderator για μια μερα,  εκει να δεις σβησιματα w/i/p και 
> Που ειναι τα καναλια οταν τα χρειαζεσαι... Δεν ειμαστε κρατος ρεεεεεεε


Επιτέλους έλα να βάλεις λίγη τάξη.Βλέπεις τι γίνεται όταν λείπεις?Χαμός!!!

----------


## manoulamou

*ΕΕΕχμμ μην τα περιμενετε ολα απο μια γριουλα
καντε κατι κι εσεις τα τεκνα (ο τονος δικος σας)
................................................................*

----------


## harris

> 


Δεν μπορώ να αρνηθώ τέτοια ιερή προσφορά!!! Σπονδή στους θεούς!  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Clap:  :Razz:

----------


## arrow

βρε Α_gamer τι έγινε?.... γιορτάζαμε χτες και το ξέχασες....

... χτες έκλεισα και 2 μήνες κι εσύ 3 στο φόρουμ... 

ευχαριστούμε που μας ανέχεστε... 

(για τον εαυτό μου μιλάω αλλά έτσι ακούγεται καλύτερα στ' αυτιά μου...  :Whistle: )

και φυσικά κερνάω σαμπάνια...

----------


## nm96027

Ευχομαι και στους δυο να δεκακις χιλιάσετε τα μηνυματα σας! :Wink:

----------


## marilopaido

> βρε Α_gamer τι έγινε?.... γιορτάζαμε χτες και το ξέχασες....
> 
> ... χτες έκλεισα και 2 μήνες κι εσύ 3 στο φόρουμ... 
> 
> ευχαριστούμε που μας ανέχεστε... 
> 
> (για τον εαυτό μου μιλάω αλλά έτσι ακούγεται καλύτερα στ' αυτιά μου... )
> 
> και φυσικά κερνάω σαμπάνια...


χαχα!!
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ !!! :Razz:

----------


## arrow

> Ευχομαι και στους δυο να δεκακις χιλιάσετε τα μηνυματα σας!


 
thx... εσύ βλέπω τα καταφέρνεις μια χαρά...  :One thumb up: 

care to show me the trick?...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

just kidding...  :Wink: 


thx marilopaido και βάλε την γλώσσα μέσα γιατί μας γέμισες σάλια...  :Shifty:

----------


## marilopaido

> thx... εσύ βλέπω τα καταφέρνεις μια χαρά... 
> 
> care to show me the trick?... 
> 
> just kidding... 
> 
> 
> thx marilopaido και βάλε την γλώσσα μέσα γιατί μας γέμισες σάλια...


 :Whistle:  :Whistle: 
sorry....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nm96027

> thx... εσύ βλέπω τα καταφέρνεις μια χαρά... 
> 
> care to show me the trick?... 
> 
> just kidding...


1. Ειμαι κουτσομπολης :Embarassed: 
2. Τις μεταμεσονυχτιες συνηθως ωρες, οταν η ΣΟ κοιμάται, εξασκουμαι στο οφφ τοπικ με μαζι με αλλους επιφανεις συναδέλφους του φορουμ. Τουλάχιστον τα μισα ποστ μου ειναι μια προσπαθεια να αποδοθει μια νεα, εντελως πρωτοτυπη, διασταση σε αυτο που οι κανονες του φορουμ ονομαζουν off topic. Πρεπει βεβαιως να υπογραμισθει πως οι κοποι δεν ειναι τελειως δικοι μου, οπως προαναφερα... Θα προτιμησω ομως να μην εκθεσω τους ενδόξους συμφορουμιτες μου . :Wink:

----------


## arrow

[quote=nm96027;1243313]1. Ειμαι κουτσομπολης :Embarassed: [quote]

να κι ένα αρσενικό που το παραδέχεται...  :One thumb up: 




> 2. Τις μεταμεσονυχτιες συνηθως ωρες, οταν η ΣΟ κοιμάται, εξασκουμαι στο οφφ τοπικ με μαζι με αλλους επιφανεις συναδέλφους του φορουμ. Τουλάχιστον τα μισα ποστ μου ειναι μια προσπαθεια να αποδοθει μια νεα, εντελως πρωτοτυπη, διασταση σε αυτο που οι κανονες του φορουμ ονομαζουν off topic. Πρεπει βεβαιως να υπογραμισθει πως οι κοποι δεν ειναι τελειως δικοι μου, οπως προαναφερα... Θα προτιμησω ομως να μην εκθεσω τους ενδόξους συμφορουμιτες μου .


καλά ρε σεις δεν ντρέπεστε? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
ελπίζω μόνο να μην χαλάσετε το καλό όνομα του φόρουμ γιατί ένα πουλάκι θα σας μαρτυρήσει...  :Whistle: 

όλα με μέτρο και όπως λένε παν μέτρον άριστον!  :Cool:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> 1. Ειμαι κουτσομπολης 2. Τις μεταμεσονυχτιες συνηθως ωρες, οταν η ΣΟ κοιμάται, εξασκουμαι στο οφφ τοπικ με μαζι με αλλους επιφανεις συναδέλφους του φορουμ.... Θα προτιμησω ομως να μην εκθεσω τους ενδόξους συμφορουμιτες μου .


Ωστε εσυ πας να μου παρεις το ρεκορ στα οφφ τοπικ εεε :Laughing:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ......
[quote=arrow;1243360][quote=nm96027;1243313]1. Ειμαι κουτσομπολης :Embarassed: 


> να κι ένα αρσενικό που το παραδέχεται... καλά ρε σεις δεν ντρέπεστε?
> ελπίζω μόνο να μην χαλάσετε το καλό όνομα του φόρουμ γιατί ένα πουλάκι θα σας μαρτυρήσει... όλα με μέτρο και όπως λένε παν μέτρον άριστον!



Μετρον αριστον, μηδεν αγαν, ομως εχει και η υπερβολη την γλυκα της***....
εφ οσον δεν βλαπτει σοβαρα την υγεια μας και δεν σπαει τα νευρα των αλλων.........
***υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις σε καθε κανονα βεβαια :Razz: ......
	


*Λοιπον να ισοφαρισετε τον πολυγραφωτατο και να τρισχιλιασετε τους μηνες

*

----------


## stavpal

εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ αυτή εδώ (bitter) http://www.greenandblacks.com/uk/pro...d=38&nutri=yes
(ειδικά άμα δεν την μασουλήσεις αλλά την αφήσεις να λιώσει στο στόμα.....)

----------


## manoulamou

> εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ αυτή εδώ (bitter) http://www.greenandblacks.com/uk/pro...d=38&nutri=yes
> (ειδικά άμα δεν την μασουλήσεις αλλά την αφήσεις να λιώσει στο στόμα.....)


 :Smile: Organic  :One thumb up:  και 72%  :Clap: 
Πωλειται και σε supermarkets ή μονο σε βιολογικα και delicatessen;
 :Thinking:

----------


## BlindG

> 1. Ειμαι κουτσομπολης
> 2. Τις μεταμεσονυχτιες συνηθως ωρες, οταν η ΣΟ κοιμάται, εξασκουμαι στο οφφ τοπικ με μαζι με αλλους επιφανεις συναδέλφους του φορουμ. Τουλάχιστον τα μισα ποστ μου *ειναι μια προσπαθεια να αποδοθει μια νεα, εντελως πρωτοτυπη, διασταση σε αυτο που οι κανονες του φορουμ ονομαζουν off topic*. Πρεπει βεβαιως να υπογραμισθει πως οι κοποι δεν ειναι τελειως δικοι μου, οπως προαναφερα... Θα προτιμησω ομως να μην εκθεσω τους ενδόξους συμφορουμιτες μου .


Μαζί σου!!
Μπορούμε να συντονιστούμε !!!!

----------


## k_koulos

οργανική bitter, α ρε να ζούσε ο παυλίδης να σας έβλεπε απο μια γωνία  :Laughing:

----------


## stavpal

> Organic  και 72% 
> Πωλειται και σε supermarkets ή μονο σε βιολογικα και delicatessen;



Εγώ από βιολογικό την παίρνω...

Άσχετο: σήμερα το βράδυ έφαγα Agaricus bisporus (κοινώς μανιτάρι Portobello) "γεμιστό" με μισοτηγανισμένο μείγμα {τυρί φέτα Δωδώνη, μπέϊκον, λουκάνικο και φυσικά κρεμμύδι, μαϊνταινό)....
Η γεύση δεν περιγράφεται....

----------


## A_gamer

> *Λοιπον να ισοφαρισετε τον πολυγραφωτατο και να τρισχιλιασετε τους μηνες*


Τον Σπύρο εννοείς; Μπαααα, δε γίνεται. :Sorry:

----------


## A_gamer

Τι έγινε βρε παιδιά;  :What..?:  Θα πεθάνει αυτό το τόσο σημαντικό thread; :RTFM:  Βρε φάτε παγωτό από κει πέρα!

----------


## telumentil

Μια και η κουβέντα το έφερε στα παγωτά, σε περίπτωση που κάποιος πάει στη Σύρο φέτος το καλοκαίρι, να περάσει απο DAIDADI  :Respekt:  το καλύτερο παγωτό όλων των εποχών. 30 χρόνια παγωτοφαγίας με οδήγησαν σ'αυτό το συμπέρασμα. Ολοι όσοι έχουν φάει από εκεί αυτό μου λένε. Είναι μια πρωτοφανής ομοφωνία για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα!

----------


## manoulamou

Μερικοι λεγεται πως πανε Συρο ΚΑΙ για *DAIDADI*... :One thumb up: 

*Spoiler:*




			http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=9808.msg%25msg_id%25

----------


## k_koulos

μια χαρά το παγωτάκι, ώρα για επίθεση στον καταψύκτη..........

----------


## manoulamou

*Σας μυρισε θαλασσα;*

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> *Σας μυρισε θαλασσα;*


Με τέτοιο αβαταρ και υπογραφή δεν μου μοιρίζει τίποτα  :Crying:

----------


## babality

To πρωτο πιατακι με το γαριδομυδοπυλαφο τα ισοπεδωσε ολα στο διαβα του. Εχω να φαω απο χτες το μεσημερι. Και σας μισωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω :Razz:

----------


## lou.nick

Λοιπόν για να ζορίσω κόσμο τρώω αρακά special δικιάς μας παραγωγής που τον ξεσπύρισα και μόνος.  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Μια χαρα το βρισκω...

----------


## manoulamou

*Εψαχνα φωτος αστειες για τα χαλια μαυρα του ΟΤΕ και βρηκα αυτα πειραζει;*

----------


## CatMarg

Μου φαίνεται θα την κάνω κ πάω έξω για φαί...

----------


## Hengeo

> *Εψαχνα φωτος αστειες για τα χαλια μαυρα του ΟΤΕ και βρηκα αυτα πειραζει;*


Καθόλου, ίσα ίσα που πολύ ευχαρίστως πέρνω τον ντάκο και το γλυκό της πρώτης για επιδόρπιο  :Biggrin:

----------


## A_gamer

@manoulamou: Κάτι βρήκα εγώ, αν και είναι κάπως παλιό. :ROFL: 
http://progressiveaspects.blogspot.c...g-post_19.html

----------


## manoulamou

*Οσο σκεφτομαι καποιους να κατεβαζουν στην "Αλεξανδρα" αυτα:* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harris

> *Οσο σκεφτομαι καποιους να κατεβαζουν στην "Αλεξανδρα" αυτα:*


Α όχι όχι! Εμείς περιδρομιάσαμε απλούστερα πράγματα! Κάτι σαλατούλες με μαρούλι ρόκα και μήλο, κάτι πατατούλες καταπληκτικές στο φούρνο με μπέηκον, και στο τέλος (ότι χώρεσε δηλαδή) ένα mixed grill για 2 άτομα, που μάλλον το έκανε λάθος ο σεφ και το έφερε για 6, αλλά εμείς ανά 2 το καταφέραμε  :Whistle: 

Ε, βάλε και κάτι βαρέλια Veltins και McFarland και έκλεισε το μενού...

Έτσι φτωχικά δηλαδή  :Sad:  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## silicon

Πολύ φαί ρε παιδιά, χορτάσα μονο που τα διάβασα!
Αν θέλετε καλό γλυκό, δοκίμαστε απο τον Χατζή στη Θεσσαλονίκη 
(ανοιξε και Χαλκιδική τώρα) Εκμεκ με κρέμα απο Βουβάλι......:P

----------


## manoulamou

Αλιμονο μας, ετσι κι ανοιξουμε το site του Χατζη :Respekt: 
θα παχυνουμε και μονο με τις εικονες :ROFL: 
http://www.chatzis.gr/index.php?prod...constantinople

----------


## chica_loca

> Αλιμονο μας, ετσι κι ανοιξουμε το site του Χατζη
> θα παχυνουμε και μονο με τις εικονες
> http://www.chatzis.gr/index.php?prod...constantinople



Γιαμ γιαμ.... ρε manoulamou, τι μας κανεις μεσημεριατικα  :Embarassed:

----------


## manoulamou

*Ειπα να δω σημερα και κατι διαφορετικο ...*

----------


## telumentil

Έλεος κάνω δίαιτα!

----------


## A_gamer

> Έλεος κάνω δίαιτα!


Ας παχύνεις!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

*Αντε γιατι με την κουβεντα πεινασα μερικα ορεκτικα*

----------


## manoulamou

*Ο φιλος μας ο γκουκλης εχει τρελαθει: 
Βαζω "THIS IS SPARTA" και βγαζει πανω-πανω αυτα:* :ROFL:

----------


## BlindG

Ξέρει τι λεει ο Γκούκλης  :Mr. Green: 

[action=BlindG]ξαναχώνει τη μούρη του στα Μακαρόνια που έχει μπροστά του και που και που, σηκώνει το κεφάλι του (χωρίς να καθαρίσει τις σάλτσες απ'τη μούρη του) για να δει τη Shakirούλα που παίζει επί της οθόνης....[/action]

----------


## babality

Ντρεπομαι

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη νηστικο αρκουδι δεν χορευει :Smile: 
και μας πρηξανε παλι με τα πολιτικα οι οπαδοι των απο-κομματων :Razz: 
για ναχουμε κουραγιο να συνεχισουμε, ας βαλουμε κατι χορταστικο στο καταπιωνα μας :Laughing: 

εαν θελετε περισσοτερα εδω :Wink:

----------


## freddy

τι ειναι μανουλα? αυτο που εχεις βαλει στη φωτο...

----------


## manoulamou

Ειναι το  dsc_8482 "*Κανελλόνια με μπεσαμέλ* " 
Μονο που το ειδα, μου τρεξανε τα σαλια  :Clap:  κι εαν δεν ειχα μαγειρεψει, θα το εκανα επιτοπου :Worthy:

----------


## freddy

α καλα το φανταστηκα, ειπα να μη το πω μην ελεγα κοτσανα.
και εγω ειχα ηδη μαγειρεψει, ευτυχως γιατι δε ξερω πως να τα φιαξω και δεν εχω και τα υλικα...
τωρα ομως μου ανοιξες την ορεξη να παω σουπερμαρκετ να ψονισω για να φιαξω γλυκο(ασχετο)!!!

----------


## manoulamou

Γι αυτο ολοι οι οδηγοι καταναλωτη λενε
μην πηγαινετε ποτε στο supermarket με αδειανο στομαχακι... :Smile: 
Πιο πολυ σε σουφλε ή παστιτσιο με κανελονια μου μοιαζει παντως :Whistle:

----------


## freddy

και εμενα αλλα επειδη ειδα τα κανελλονια και τον κυμα το σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι κανελλονια.
δε θα παω με αδειο στομαχι , πριν λιγο εφαγα.βεβαια με αυτη τη ζεστη εχω αρχισει να το σκεφτομαι.

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Εμένα σαν μπουγάτσα με κρέμα μου φάνηκε από την κρούστα εκ πρώτης όψεως.

Αλλά μόλις είδα τον κιμά, κατάλαβα πως κάτι άλλο είναι   :Razz:

----------


## batraxos1978

> Εμένα σαν μπουγάτσα με κρέμα μου φάνηκε από την κρούστα εκ πρώτης όψεως.
> 
> Αλλά μόλις είδα τον κιμά, κατάλαβα πως κάτι άλλο είναι


Μπουγατσα με κιμα  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Μπουγατσα με κιμα


Σσσσσ... Θα μας την πέσουν οι αθηναίοι στο δούλεμα (δεν πιστεύω να 'σαι κι εσύ αθηναίος;  :Laughing:  Edit. dslam καλαμαριάς βλέπω. Οκ, "δικός" μας είσαι  :Laughing: )

Μόνο μπουγάτσα με κρέμα υπάρχει. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι τυρόπιτες, σπανακόπιτες, κιμαδόπιτες είπαμε  :Whistle:   :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

και λουκανικόπιτες.............. [χα χα χα λουκανόπιτες το λέτε ε; τι έχουν μέσα λούκανο;  :Laughing: ]

----------


## freddy

> [χα χα χα λουκανόπιτες το λέτε ε; τι έχουν μέσα λούκανο; ]


 
 ποιοι το λενε λουκανοπιτα????? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Ρε σεις για λουκανοπιτες και μπουγατσες με κιμα υπαρχει ωραιοτατο γιγαντοΝημα :Worthy: 
Θεσσαλονίκη: Λεκτικοί & γευστικοί ιδιωματισμοί με παραπομπές για εξάσκηση & εμπέδωση
και το παλιοτερο: Μπουγάτσα με... καλαμάκι ... :Smile:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> ποιοι το λενε λουκανοπιτα?????


Όσοι δεν το λένε λουκανικόπιτα  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Όπως και να το πεις, η γεύση της παραμένει η ίδια  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

*Θελετε hotdog;*

----------


## babality

παλι με λουκανικα ασχολειστε? :Whistle:  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Οχι καλε μου υιε, με μπουγατσες... και ... σκυλους :Razz: 
Αληθεια εκει στα Οινοφυτα εχετε πει το νερο νερακι εεε; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## babality

δεν ξερω τιποτα μαμα. Κρητη ειμαι γω :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

@manoulamas τα νήματα που παραπέμπεις είναι έντονα τοπικιστικά και δεν με εκφράζουν...... 




*Spoiler:*




			γιατί ως γνωστόν σαν έντονα Αρκάς και γαρ Μαντίνειος δεν δέχομαι οτι υπάρχει κάτι σωστό πέρα απο το οροπέδιο της Μαντινείας, και άρα και τα εν λόγω νήματα είναι λάθος... :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Μπααα ο καλος ο μυλος ΓΚΟΥΧ ΓΚΟΥΧ  :Razz: 
ηθελα να πω σκεπασε μανα σκεπασε, αλλά θυμιζει στρατο!
Τεσπα κι εγω καταυλακιωτισσα ειμαι,  ομως με διασκεδαζουν τα τοπικα ιδιωματα
ειδικα δε αυτο με την μπουγατσα, δουλευε και η κορη μου σ ενα φαγαδικο
στην Πλ. Βικτωριας που τοχει ενας Σερραιος: εκει να δειτε πιτες/μπουγατσες
να σας φυγει το καφασι απ τους συνδυασμους, πεντανοστιμες και καυτες!!!
*Εννοειται πως τρελαινομαι για τις κλασικες με γεμιση τη γλυκια κρεμα:*

----------


## k_koulos

το μόνο μπγουγατσοειδές που μου αρέσει είναι η μπουγάτσα με τουρίστα [= sleeping bag] 

κατά τα άλλα επειδή δεν είμαι φίλος της φωτογραφίας, γλειτώσατε απο μια επίθεση χοληστερίνης που δέχθηκα lastweek

γουρνοπούλες, γκιόσες, βετούλια , παϊδάκια, σουφλέ , κρύες σάλτσες με μακαρόνια και μαγιονέζες κτλ κτλ

κάτι η γιορτή του 15αύγουστου, κάτι γάμοι κάτι αποχαιρέτηστήρια δείπνα σε μπρόυκληδες, το τιμήσαμε το έθιμο .... :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

Μανούλαμας, είσαι μία αστείρευτη πηγή πληροφοριών!

----------


## Director CrisAK

Λοιπόν ακούω προτάσεις για Θεσσαλονίκη παραλιακά κάπου είτε νέα παραλία είτε Αρετζού κλπ.

Κάτι έτσι με ωραίο περιβάλλον. Φαγητό το αφήνω σε εσάς για να έχετε μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία ταβερνών-εστιατορίων-πιτσαριών να προτείνετε.(Γυράδικα και λοιπά απορρίπτονται για την συγκεκριμένη περίσταση...Λαδόκολλες δεκτές...)

Έλα να ακούω γνώμες γρήγορα...
Να πω επίσης ότι ξέρω από φαγομάγαζα Θεσσαλονίκης αλλά θέλω κάτι καινούργιο που δεν έχουμε πάει...

EDIT : Εντάξει αν δεν είναι και τελείως παραλιακά δεν πειράζει φτάνει να έχει ωραίο περιβάλλον το μαγαζί.
Επίσης δεν βλέπω απαντήσεις και ανησυχώ...φάγατε πολύ φαίνεται το μεσημέρι και κοιμάστε ακόμα...άντε ξυπνήστε...

----------


## k_koulos

απο τιμές που θές να κινηθείς;

[όχι οτι ξέρω αλλά αν ξέρει κάποιος θα τον βοηθήσει να σου προτείνει]

----------


## Director CrisAK

Άστα...και άστε το όλοι σας... :Razz: 

Μέχρι να απαντήσετε πήγα πάλι στα ίδια...Χάλαρο...

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΕΕ μα κι εσυ τι ηθελες: sms απαντησεις;;; :Razz:  
Χάλαρο εστιατοριο λοιπον...

----------


## Director CrisAK

Τις σούβλες πού τις είδες να της δω κι εγώ τόσα χρόνια που πάω?... :Razz: ...μη μου πεις από το site τους...
όπως επίσης και τις λαδόκολλες?...

Εξειδικεύεται στο Κοτόπουλο και έχει ξεχωριστές σελίδες στο μενού για κοτόπουλο.
Αλλά επειδή η παρέα μου είναι του κοτόπουλου το διάλεξα... :Cool: 

Για σούβλα φυσικά το κορυφαίο στην Θεσσαλονίκη...και με τους φίλους μου Αθηναίους όποτε τρώμε εδώ λένε ότι δεν έχει ούτε εκεί τέτοιο μαγαζί(δύο μαγαζιά) είναι το Ελιά Λεμόνι...από φωτογραφίες δε βγαίνει τίποτα...μόνο αν φατε Κωνσταντινοπολίτικο (τυλιγμένες παντσέτες με διάφορα τυριά στη σούβλα), Μπριζόλα σούβλας, Κεμπάπ Χοιρινό και Κοτόπουλο, Κότσι Χοιρινό, κ.ά. θα καταλάβετε... :Razz: 
...απλά χθες ήθελα κάτι πιο ρομαντικό...Ελίά Λεμόνι πάμε συχνά οπότε...

----------


## manoulamou

Εσυ ειχες αναφερει κατι για λαδοκολλα και βρηκα καποια σχετικα links
Οι φωτος ειναι για οσους μολις ανοιξαν το...
adslgr.com και πεινανε :Smile:  να παραγγειλουν κατι ανθ-Υγιεινο...

----------


## Director CrisAK

Αααααα..... :Razz: 
Νόμιζα ήταν από το Χάλαρο... :Razz: 

Μπα...με τα χθεσινά δεν έχω όρεξη ούτε για πρωινό... :Razz:

----------


## telumentil

> δουλευε και η κορη μου σ ενα φαγαδικο
> στην Πλ. Βικτωριας που τοχει ενας Σερραιος: εκει να δειτε πιτες/μπουγατσες
> να σας φυγει το καφασι απ τους συνδυασμους, πεντανοστιμες και καυτες!!!


Μερικές πληροφορίες ακόμα; (είμαι φανατική της καλής μπουγάτσας)

----------


## manoulamou

Αμα τηλεφωνηθουμε (ειναι Αστυπαλαια τωρα) θα την ρωτησω το ονομα
 και την ακριβη διευθυνση {{παιζει και pm :Wink: }}.
Ξερω πως βρισκεται επι της πλατειας, δεξια οπως παμε για Αχαρνων,
πιο πολυ προς το κεντρικο του ΟΤΕ και ειναι ιδιοκτησια Δομαζου...

*Παγωτακι κανείς;*

----------


## Director CrisAK

Έφτιαξα τηγανιτό παγωτό τις προάλλες όχι με την κλασσική συνταγή για λουκουμάδες όμως που βρίσκεται στα Κινέζικα.

Αυτή η συνταγή είναι πιο...Ελληνική...
Παίρνεις μια μπάλα παγωτό όχι μεγάλη.
Την ρίχνεις σε corn flakes μέχρι να καλυφθεί πλήρως.
Μετά την βάζεις σε λεπτό φύλλο κρούστας, ξέρετε τα γνωστά φύλλα για γλυκά.(έτοιμα)
Το τύλιγμα είναι λίγο περίπλοκο για αυτό ο καθένας όπως μπορεί το κάνει.
Ένα φύλλο κρούστας φτάνει για 4 τουλάχιστον κομμάτια, αλλιώς όσοι δυσκολεύεστε στο τύλιγμα χωρίστε το σε λιγότερα κομμάτια για να έχετε περισσότερο φύλλο και να μην μείνει ανοιχτό από πουθενά και βγει το παγωτό.

Μετά βάζουμε τις μπάλες τυλιγμένες όπως είναι στην κατάψυξη για 2 ώρες.
Όσο δυνατότερη κατάψυψη τόσο το καλύτερο.

Καίμε το λάδι καλά.
Παίρνουμε και κάτι να μας προστατεύει σε περίπτωση που πεταχτεί λάδι και στη συνέχεια ρίχνουμε τις μπάλες μέσα στο καυτό λάδι.
Μόλις πάρουν χρώμα από τη μία πλευρά, δηλαδή κάπου σε μισό λεπτό, τις γυρίζουμε και από την άλλη για άλλο μισό λεπτό.

Πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί όμως γιατί αν μείνουν παραπάνω από ένα λεπτό στο καυτό λάδι θα λιώσει το παγωτό. Το φύλλο επειδή είναι λεπτό ωήνετε πολύ γρήγορα οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος και να κάψουμε το φύλλο και να μας λιώσει το παγωτό.

Στη συνέχεια βάζουμε μια μπάλα στο πιατάκι και περιχύνουμε από πάνω σιρόπι σοκολάτας ή ότι άλλο αρέσει ο καθένας.
Τα corn flakes δρουν σαν μονωτικά από τη ζέστη ώστε να μη λιώσει το παγωτό.
Αυτά... :Razz: 

Υ.Γ. Αν έχει κάποιος παρόμοια ή άλλη συνταγή για τηγανιτό παγωτό ας την γράψει.

----------


## telumentil

> Αμα τηλεφωνηθουμε (ειναι Αστυπαλαια τωρα) θα την ρωτησω το ονομα
>  και την ακριβη διευθυνση {{παιζει και pm}}.
> Ξερω πως βρισκεται επι της πλατειας, δεξια οπως παμε για Αχαρνων,
> πιο πολυ προς το κεντρικο του ΟΤΕ και ειναι ιδιοκτησια Δομαζου...
> 
> *Παγωτακι κανείς;*


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τρέχω προς αναζήτηση!

----------


## manoulamou

Τελικα το μαγαζακι με τις σερραιϊκες μπουγατσες λεγεται "*Χρυσό"*, 
δεν ειμαι σιγουρη ισως εχει σχεση με το πασιγνωστο: 
http://www.serrescook.gr/serron/xryso.htm

----------


## Director CrisAK

Έχει χρώμα εξωτερικά πράσινο και κίτρινο το κατάστημα? Αν ναι τότε είναι της αλυσίδας...έχει και σε άλλα μέρη στην Ελλάδα εκτός από Σέρρες και Θεσσαλονίκη...

----------


## pinhead1

Καλό εκμεκ που φτιάχνουν?  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Εκτος απ του Χατζη;
http://www.chatzis.gr/index.php?prod...constantinople

----------


## Director CrisAK

Πάρε ένα κουτί Γιώτης και φτιάξε το μόνος σου ή δώστο στην κυρά ή στην κοπελιά ή στη γειτόνισσα τέλοσπάντων να στο φτιάξει... :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

http://www.hungry.gr/get.asp?table=glyka&id=411

Μην ξεχνατε *εκμέκ σημαινει ψωμι* ψημενο και ζαχαρομελωμενο
κατι σαν τη βαση για το παντεσπανι δλδ!




*Spoiler:*




Θέμα: Ekmek = Ψωμί
Από: Για Σου
Αναφέρεται στο άρθρο: Εκμέκ κανταΐφι SOS

Μια σημαντική διευκρίνηση γιατί δυστυχώς υπάρχουν εδώ 
ανακρίβειες.
Ekmek στα τουρκικά σημαίνει ψωμί, άρα λοιπόν το πραγματικό εκμέκ 
περιέχει ψωμί, φριγανισμένο και σιροπιασμένο.
Ekmek κανταίφι, χωρίς την παραπάνω τεχνική, δεν είναι εκμέκ, 
αλλά κάτι άλλο, τύπου εκμέκ, με άλλα λόγια δεν υπάρχει εκμέκ 
χωρίς αυτό το ψωμί, μόνο δηλαδή με κανταίφι και κρέμες 
ζαχαροπλαστικής ή άλλου είδους κρέμες.
Το πραγματικό εκμέκ έχει ως βάση του λοιπόν το φριγανισμένο, 
σιροπιασμένο ψωμί και από πάνω κανταίφι ή καταίφι όπως το λέμε 
στο Ελλάντα, καθώς και κρέμα βουβαλίσια ή παγωτό καιμάκι, το 
λεγόμενο και ντουντουρμά.
Μια τεχνική για εκμέκ έχει δώσει η Τίνα παλαιότερα.
Αυτά περί εκμέκ, πάλι κατρακύλισα στα ανατολίτικα...

----------


## sdikr

> http://www.hungry.gr/get.asp?table=glyka&id=411
> 
> Μην ξεχνατε *εκμέκ σημαινει ψωμι* ψημενο και ζαχαρομελωμενο
> κατι σαν το παντεσπανι δλδ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> ...



Το να κάνεις πατέντα για εκμέκ δεν σήμαινει οτι το εκμεκ είναι ψωμι

Με αυτή την λόγικο ότι έχει αλευρι είναι ψωμι

----------


## manoulamou

:Thinking: Δεν ειπα πουθενα κατι τετοιο... νομιζω :Whistle:  ισως δεν ημουν σαφης αρκετα :Sad: 
εξ αλλου προηγειστε οι εντοπιοι μετα λογου γνωσεως
τι εστι εκμεκ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και που ευρισκεται :RTFM:

----------


## pinhead1

Μανούλαμου με έφτιαξες τώρα με τις Φωτογραφίες τρέχω να αγοράσω. Ωχ Αθήνα δεν έχει? :Crying: 

Παιδία το εκμεκ μερικές φορές που έχω φάει δεν έλεγε και πολλά  αλλά Κανά δυο φορές που έφαγα σε επισκέψεις  σπιτικό είναι άπαικτο. Είναι ανάλογα με τι υλικά το φτιάχνεις . :One thumb up: 


Το Βλέπω και προφίλ και ανφάς πωπω κάτι πόζες  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Η Χαρά των Αθηναίων: http://www.xara.gr/products-g.htm
http://www.athinorama.gr/daylife/art...53&c=ice_cream

----------


## A_gamer

> Δεν ειπα πουθενα κατι τετοιο... νομιζω ισως δεν ημουν σαφης αρκετα


Πρόσεχε πώς μεταφράζεις το clear enough.  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

:Smile: ,,,δεν εχω prof απ το camb ματακια μου... :Razz: 
παω για νανακια, κουραστηκα η γριουλα πια :Cool:

----------


## A_gamer

> ,,,δεν εχω prof απ το camb ματακια μου...
> παω για νανακια, κουραστηκα η γριουλα πια


Ναι, αλλά το λάθος σου ήταν στα Ελληνικά. Περνιέσαι και για γλωσσαμύντωρ!  :Razz:

----------


## pinhead1

:Razz:  Ευχαριστώ έσωσες έναν απελπισμένο από υπογλυκαιμία

----------


## aria

Off Topic





> Ναι, αλλά το λάθος σου ήταν στα Ελληνικά. Περνιέσαι και για γλωσσαμύντωρ!


Πού είναι το λάθος;  :Thinking:

----------


## Hengeo

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πού είναι το λάθος;




Off Topic


		Στη manoulamou αναφερόταν αν κατάλαβα σωστά..

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Το λαθος δεν ηταν στα πενιχρα ελληνικα μου
αλλα στην απ ευθειας μεταφραση απο τα τουρκικα στα ελληνικα, στην κυριολεξια!
Φταιω εγω που μπλεχτηκα στην κοντρα βορειων/νοτιων προσπαθωντας να γλυτωσω τον  pinhead1
 απο την κριση υπογλυκαιμιας  :Razz:  Δεν ειδα πολλους ειτε απο Θεσσαλονικη ειτε απο Αθηνα
 να ενδιαφερονται παντως για *σκετο εκμεκ*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Mad:  και που το βρισκει καποιος...

----------


## Director CrisAK

> Η Χαρά των Αθηναίων: http://www.xara.gr/products-g.htm
> http://www.athinorama.gr/daylife/art...53&c=ice_cream


Σούπερρρρ...Κάνω λίστα για όταν θα γίνει η πλήρης μετάβαση κάτω...

Να πω επίσης για τα Χάγκε Νταζ, ότι είναι ντροπή που στην Θεσσαλονίκη εδώ και 3 χρόνια που άλλαξε η διεύθυνση τα μεγέθη έγιναν πολύ μικρά. Μικρές οι μπάλες, ελάχιστο το σιρόπι και όλα αυτά όταν κάθεσαι αλλά πολλές φορές και όταν το παίρνεις στο χέρι σε χάρτινο κυπελάκι. Τι να πω, απογοήτευση...
Εκτός του ότι τις δύο τελευταίες φορές που πήγαμε έγινε λάθος και στο δικό μας πιάτο και στων φίλων μας, έφεραν άλλα αντί άλλων και την τελευταία φορά έφεραν επιπλέον ένα chocoholic το οποίο φυσικά θα το καθαρίζαμε αν δεν κόστιζε 8 και κάτι Ευρώ...και ας το έφεραν καταλάθος...αλλά δεν το πράξαμε φυσικά...
Έχει ξεφύγει πολύ το κατάστημα από το περιβάλλον που είχε κάποτε και τους υπαλλήλους του που ήταν πολύ πιο φιλικοί, χαμογελαστοί και προσιτοί...
Δεν ξέρω αν η πολιτική της αλυσίδας το εφάρμοσε αυτό και σε όλα τα Χάγκε Ντάζ της Ελλάδος αλλά δεν το νομίζω...ας το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος που τρώει αρκετά χρόνια σε Αθήνα.

----------


## pinhead1

Μην πυροβολείτε τον πιανίστα...  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

*Καποια  ζητησε τούρτα ganache*:

----------


## telumentil

> *Καποια  ζητησε τούρτα ganache*:


Αμεση παράδοση  :Respekt:

----------


## manoulamou

_ο,τι πουν τα πεζακια..._

----------


## Martinstime

totally unhealthy!

----------


## manoulamou

Η διευθυνση μ αρεσει: EAT ME...
Κατι σε Αλικη στη Χωρα των Θαυματων μου θυμιζει: φαε με, πιες με!
Απο εμενα με αγαπη μεσω Yale...

----------


## manoulamou

*Καλημερουδια με ενα- αντε δυο γλυκακια*

----------


## treli@ris



----------


## CatMarg

Τέτοια χλαπάτσα που φάγαμε χτες με τη Ν.Δ.πάλι κ αυτοδύναμη(!)μου φαίνεται θα μου κοπεί η όρεξη για καλούδια...

----------


## manoulamou

*Μαλλον θα μας γεμισουν οι τσεπες μας, καβουρια απο εδω και περα...
Σοκολατακι να πανε τα φαρμακια κατω;*

----------


## CatMarg

Μπα....φχαριστώ μανούλα μου...δεν θα πάρω...

----------


## Rainman14

Γιατι ρε?Ωραια φαινονται...μανουλα μου,εχεις να στειλεις τσουρεκι απο Τερκενλη με καστανο?

----------


## CatMarg

Τσουρέκι απ'το <<τσουρεκάκι>>?Μπλιαααχ....μη ξεράσω...

----------


## k_koulos

τσουρέκι κάστανο προσκυνώ!!!

αν και τώρα είναι εποχή που φτιάχνετε εδώ στα Αρκαδικά highlands το αγαπημένο μου κυδώνι του κουταλιού

----------


## k_koulos

άρχισε ο τρύγος, μουσταλευριά για εσάς [το κομματάκι που λείπει το δοκίμασα]

----------


## manoulamou

*Γλυκα του κουταλιου, του ταψιου whatever...*

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

*Spoiler:*










Είναι μεγαλούτσικη φωτό αλλά πιστέυω έχει μια θέση εδώ.  :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

σλουρπ!!!

----------


## babality

πωπω τι 4 μεγαμπαϊτ φωτο ρε φιλος....
παρτε τσοκοπαρανοια στα 10κιλο... :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

*Επειδη υπαρχει και μια διαφορα ωρας, στα μηνυματα 
επαθα jetlag... και λεω να φαω μια παστουλα:*

----------


## harris

Tέτοια ώρα... τέτοια λόγια...

Στην υγειά μας!!!!!!!!!!!  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## BlindG

ΣΟΟΟΟΟΚΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΤΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  :Yahooooo:   :Clap:

----------


## nikosl

Ρε πάλι τρως? Τί ειπαμε?
ΔΙΑΙΤΑ!

----------


## k_koulos

> Tέτοια ώρα... τέτοια λόγια...
> 
> Στην υγειά μας!!!!!!!!!!!



τώρα το είδα αυτό, μια χαρά whisky μας έβαλες , για everyday malt! 

μπράβο απο μένα για την επιλογή, πάντα τέτοια [και καλύτερα :Wink: ]

----------


## manoulamou

Κοντευει μηνας και βλεπω μεγαλη μοναξια επεσε!
Για πειτε μου λοιπον ποιες νομιζετε _καλυτερες σοκολατες_
τις ελβετικες, τις αυστριακες, του Βελγιου; 
Απο γνωστο supermarket της Κηφισιας ο γιος μου καθε μερα φερνει κι αλλη παραξενη φιρμα:
Bendicks, *Guylian*, Nωmu, Green&Blacks ... :Thinking:

----------


## k_koulos

*Spoiler:*






Off Topic


		να πείς του γιου να κόψει τις πολλές σοκολάτες, και να αρχίσει το άλλο, που είναι υποκατάστατο της σοκολάτας!!
	





η καλύτερη σοκολάτα είναι υποκειμενικό, εγώ την θέλω βαριά και σκέτη, bitter και άγιος ο θεός δηλαδή, όχι την μούφα που έχουν υγείας εδώ στην Ελλάδα.... 

Επειδή σκεφτόμουνα και γω το νηματάκι αυτό, η συνεισφορά μου είναι η εξής

ένα απλό προϊόν [αν μπορείτε δείτε το όνομα, εγώ έλιωσα όταν το είδα, α΄σε που λύνει την απορία ποιο είναι σωστό, λουκανόπιτα ή λουκανικόπιτα;]

----------


## babality

γαμω τις τιμες ομως :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Μπααα τις σοκολατες αυτος πιο πολυ τις αγοραζει
εγω ειμαι που τις μασαμπουκιαζω (λογικοτερο νομιζω εεε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
οχι σε καθημερινη  βαση εννοειται...
 :Razz: 
Προτιμω τις bitter αντε και με αμυγδαλα, ολοκληρα ομως!!!
Ρωτουσα για φιρμες και χωρες γενικα, οχι για συγκεκριμενο ειδος...

----------


## k_koulos

για χώρα σε bitter καλή είναι και η Γερμανία, η Ελβετία δεν με ικανοποιεί απόλυτα στις bitter [στις γάλακτος όμως είναι κορυφή]

έχω βέβαια κόψει τώρα τελευταία και δεν ξέρω τις νέες τάσεις, οπότε μην περιμένεις λινκ και τα σχετικά. 

τώρα πιο πολύ την πέφτω σε κουβαδάκια με προφιτερόλ [προσοχή όχι τα μικρά τα ατομικά, αλλά σε μεγάλη γαβάθα, σαν αυτές που φτιάχνουμε ντοματοσαλάτα το καλοκαίρι]

φαντάζομαι ο Ασημακόπουλος [λίγο πιο πάνω απο τα κεντρικά του ΠΑΣΟΚ που είναι και επίκαιρο] θα φτιάχνει ακόμα λιχουδιές [άσε που θα έχει αρχίσει και τους υπέροχους κουραμπιέδες* τώρα που το σκέφτομαι,...!!!!]

*
*Spoiler:*




			απίστευτοι κουραμπιέδες, ίσως στην ακριβότερη τιμή της Ελλάδας βέβαια...... :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Οσο για σιροπιαστα του ταψιου φανταζομαι υπαρχει ακομη το *Κοσμικον* 
διπλα στο σταθμο του Αγιου Νικολαου εεε;

----------


## k_koulos

χμ μιας και πιάσαμε τα γλυκά να τονίσω οτι τώρα είναι ωραία εποχή για καρυδόπιτες με φρέσκο καρύδι!!!!!

και γλυκό κυδώνι του κουταλιού απο αγριοκυδωνιές, για εμάς τους τυχερούς!!!

σλουρπ!!!!

----------


## manoulamou

Ναι αλλά τα χωρια των ... Ασημακηδων  :Wink:  ειναι χαλια, ιδιως αυτη την εποχη ...

----------


## Gio Alex

Από τα καλύτερα που έχω φάει είναι στην Ρόδο, εστιατόριο Μιμάκος. Τρομερό φαγητό, πολύ καλή ποιότητα, ντοπια κρέατα κτλ και πολύ λογικές τιμές. Είχαμε πάει 4 φίλοι πέρσι το καλοκαίρι για φαγητό και πληρώσαμε κάτι λιγότερο από 80 ευρώ, σκάσαμε στο φαγητό, άσε που κέρασαν γλυκό και φρούτο. Και τα 80 δεν είναι πολλά, γιατί αν έβλεπε κανείς τι φάγαμε... Είμαστε και λιγοφαγάδες όλοι. Από γλυκά τώρα μακράν για μένα τρίγωνα Πανοράματος. Αυθεντικά όμως και όχι αυτές τις λαλακίες που πουλάνε στην Αθήνα. Και προσπαθούν να σε πείσουν ότι είναι τα φέρνουν από Θεσσαλονίκη αυθημερόν!!!

----------


## manoulamou

http://www.pamediakopes.gr/destinati...g-guide-gr.asp
Δεν το ηξερα οταν πηγαμε Ροδο, αλλά μονιμα ακολουθουμε τον κανονα:
Σε ξενο τοπο ΑΝ θες καλο και πλουσιο φαγητο, τρωγε όπου τρωνε οι ντοπιοι μεροκαματιαρηδες.
Βεβαια σε τοσο μεγαλα νησια χανεσαι... :Smile:  Τριγωνα καλα στο Μαρουσι εχει το ... Πανοραμα! :Razz:

----------


## AirWalker

Αλλά πάντα το ορίτζιναλ θα είναι ένα!

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


		@AirWalker θες να πεις κάτι με την υπογραφή; ......... :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

ΟΧΙ καλε απλως πριν γραφτει μελος ειχε διαβασει αυτο:
Θεσσαλονίκη: Λεκτικοί & γευστικοί ιδιωματισμοί με παραπομπές για εξάσκηση & εμπέδωση ...

----------


## caramela

> Αλλά πάντα το ορίτζιναλ θα είναι ένα!


ΜΕ τα λενε ΜΕ τα ξανα λενε... ΔΕΝ λενε να καταλαβουνε ΓΙΑ!!! :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		γεια σου πατριδα!!! :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Μπουγατσα Σερρων λεμε βρεεε 
ΜΕ απ ολα... :Razz:  εχει και στην Αθηνα...

----------


## caramela

> Μπουγατσα Σερρων λεμε βρεεε 
> ΜΕ απ ολα... εχει και στην Αθηνα...


ΔΙΑΛΛΛΛΛΕΧΤΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!! :Clap: 

απο ολλλλλλλλλλλααααααααααααα ... εχει!!

----------


## k_koulos

:Laughing:  πρώτη φορά βλέπω milko σε ποτήρι σερβιρισμένο!! [πώς και δεν έχει τοπίνο;  :Thinking: ]

----------


## caramela

> πρώτη φορά βλέπω milko σε ποτήρι σερβιρισμένο!! [πώς και δεν έχει τοπίνο; ]




Off Topic


		δεν εχει αφροοοοο!! και δε χρειαζεται προυφαννν!! :ROFL:

----------


## Hengeo

> Οσο για σιροπιαστα του ταψιου φανταζομαι υπαρχει ακομη το *Κοσμικον* 
> διπλα στο σταθμο του Αγιου Νικολαου εεε;


Όχι μόνο υπάρχει, αλλά έχει ανοίξει και άλλο στην περιοχή μου (Π. Φάληρο). Άστα να πάνε γαλακτομπούρεκο  :Whistle:

----------


## Gio Alex

> http://www.pamediakopes.gr/destinati...g-guide-gr.asp
> Δεν το ηξερα οταν πηγαμε Ροδο


Το μαγαζί είναι μετά το Φαληράκι και πριν το Αφάντου, δεξιά. Έχει πινακίδα. είχα πάει κ φέτος με την κοπέλα μου και ένα φιλικό ζευγάρι, σκάσαμε στο φαϊ. Δέν παίρνω μίζα  :Razz:  αλλά όποιος πάει θα με θυμηθεί.

----------


## manoulamou

Μεναμε στα Κολυμπια τοτε και οργωναμε ολο το νησι,
εαν ξαναπαμε και ειναι ανοικτο ακομη,
θα κανουμε μια εφοδο να δουμε και να φαμε!!!
Καλα στο Φαληρακι γινοταν ο κακος χαμος απο σουρωμενη νεολαια...

----------


## Gio Alex

Φαληράκι δεν γούσταρα καθόλου. Πίτα όλοι, ποτά-μπόμπες και πολλά σούργελα. Άσε που οι γκόμενες ήταν μπάζα στην πλειοψηφία τους. Τα ίδια κ τα ίδια. Να δείξουν λίγο (ξεχειλωμένο) κ**ο και πεσμένο β**ι μήπως τσιμπήσει κανένα λιγούρι. Χάλια. Πηγαίναμε για μια μπύρα κατά τις 12, σπάγαμε πλάκα με τους μεθυσμένους και μετά βουρ για παλιά πόλη. Είχα ξετρυπώσει κάτι μπαράκια που πήγαιναν Έλληνες και περνάγαμε τζάμι. Μωράκια δικά μας, γνωριστήκαμε και με τα παιδιά που δούλευαν (βλέπεις τις 7 μέρες που μείναμε σκάγαμε 70ευρώ κάθε βράδυ, χώρια τα κεράσματα από το μαγαζί). Γενικότερα ήταν οι καλύτερες διακοπές που έχω κάνει. Και χωρίς τις "γυναίκες" μας...

----------


## platanos

Καλο μεσημερι σε ολους

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyros

 :Worthy:

----------


## manoulamou

*ενα μικρο επιδορπιο...*

----------


## A_gamer

> Καλο μεσημερι σε ολους
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyros


Μη βάζεις τέτοια... Μόλις αγγάρεψα τον πατέρα... εχμ... εννοώ τον έστειλα σε σημαντική δουλειά... 6 καλαμάκια και μία πίτα γύρο τού είπα, ο αθεόφοβος, να μου φέρει...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Αλλά πάντα το ορίτζιναλ θα είναι ένα!


Συμφωνώ..βρίσκεις και αλλού καλό τρίγωνο αλλά μόνο η Σαλόνικα έχει το ορίτζιναλ...

Η υπογραφή σου είναι άπιαστη!! Ετυμολογικά (κατά δόκτωρα Μπαμπινιώτη βεβαίως βεβαίως) έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο αλλά όταν κάτι κολλάει άντε μετά να το αλλάξεις...σα τη μπουγάτσα  ένα πράγμα :Razz:

----------


## AirWalker

Ναι για!


Παρεπιπτόντως, σήμερα επέστρεψε η κοπέλα μου από την Πόλη και με έφερε ένα κουτί με σιροπιαστά από το ζαχαροπλαστείο Koska στου Μπέγιογλου. Σαραγλί και μπακλαβάδες με φυστίκι και σιρόπι με κανέλα! 
Σάκχαρο, σου 'ρχομαι!

----------


## manoulamou

Βρε φατε τωρα που ειστε μικροι, ο,τι σας κανει ευχαριστηση!
Το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι μετρον αριστον και μηδεν αγαν :Razz: 
Λιγο απ ολα και ποτε πολυ απο καποια... 

*Spoiler:*




			Το σακχαρο δεν γεννιεται απ τη διατροφη, επιβαρυνεται και επιταχυνεται η εμφανιση του ισως, 
αλλά δεν δημιουργειται. Ο συνολικα ανθυγιεινος τροπος διαβιωσης και η κληρονομικη προδιαθεση φταινε...

----------


## freddy

> Ναι για!
> 
> 
> Παρεπιπτόντως, σήμερα επέστρεψε η κοπέλα μου από την Πόλη και με έφερε ένα κουτί με σιροπιαστά από το ζαχαροπλαστείο Koska στου Μπέγιογλου. Σαραγλί και μπακλαβάδες με φυστίκι και σιρόπι με κανέλα! 
> Σάκχαρο, σου 'ρχομαι!


 
απο την Πολη ειπες??? να ναι καλα το κοριτσι και τα γλυκα της Πολης δυσκολα βριακονται αλλου...
ωραια μολις αποχαιρετησα την προοπτικη να παω στην Πολη φετος οποτε θα πεσω με ταμουτρα στις σοκολατες σημερα να παρηγορηθω.

----------


## k_koulos

εγώ πάλι μόλις έφαγα κουνελί τηγανητό [σπεσιαλιτέ ντόπια] και θα πίω και κανα malt για την χώνεψη.

----------


## freddy

ωραια καλη χωνεψη...!!!!

----------


## AirWalker

Qu' est-ce que c' est κουνελί; Κουνέλι;  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> Qu' est-ce que c' est κουνελί; Κουνέλι;


_voila counelie


_

----------


## flamelab

:Worthy:  ΜΑΜ

----------


## nfotis

Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε, αλλά άνοιξε Τερκενλής στη γειτονιά μου (Χαλάνδρι), μπορεί να σας ενδιαφέρει;  :Whistle: 
(Παπανικολή, δίπλα στο βενζινάδικο όπως πηγαίνετε για πλατεία Κένεντυ)

Ν.Φ.

----------


## flamelab

Ποτε άνοιξε ;
Αν και πηγαίνω κάθε μήνα Χαλάνδρι, η Κεννεντυ ποια είναι και δεν την θυμάμαι ;

----------


## manoulamou

> Χαλάνδρι, η Κεννεντυ ποια είναι και δεν την θυμάμαι ;


Δουκισσης Πλακεντιας & Παπανικολη: Βρειτε ευκολα:
ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΕΝΝΕΝΤΥ (ΦΛΥΑΣ) ,ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙΟΥ, ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ
ή εαν δουλευει εδω

----------


## k_koulos

τερκενλής , αγαπητός στη κηφησίας , τι στο καλό τα αθηναϊκά ζαχαροπλαστεία δεν σας κάνουν;

[όχι οτι είναι άσχημα τα 2 που είπα, αλλά τα τιμάμε πάνω οταν πάμε, στην αθήνα υπάρχουν τόσα άλλα να τιμήσουμε]

----------


## Gio Alex

Ε, κοίτα, τσουρέκια σαν του τερκενλή ΔΕΝ έχει στην Αθήνα. Όπως και να το κάνουμε...

----------


## k_koulos

τσουρέκια σαν του Αθανασίου [στην Καλαμάτα] δεν έχει ούτε η Θεσσαλονίκη , αλλά είπαμε κάθε πράγμα στο χώρο του!!!! 

έχουμε φάει σε όλη την Ελλάδα καλά [το υποδηλώνει και η παρουσία μας στο νήμα αυτό] , οπότε κάτι ξέρουμε, δεν νομίζεις;

----------


## manoulamou

Αμαν τα τσουρεκια σας ... εχουμε και τον αλλον με τα ...
μουχλιασμενα καστανα... Χατζη(ς) και πασης Ανατολης... :Respekt:

----------


## k_koulos

επειδή αρκετοί τη σημερινή μέρα αποκρεύουν [νηστεία των Χριστουγέννων απο αύριο], για σήμερα μενού κλασικό και δοκιμασμένο 

χοιρινό με σέλινα για μεσημέρι


και παϊδάκια για το βράδυ [κατά προτίμηση έξω, π.χ. στην σπηλιά στο άργος]

----------


## DVader

> Βρε φατε τωρα που ειστε μικροι, ο,τι σας κανει ευχαριστηση!
> Το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι μετρον αριστον και μηδεν αγαν
> Λιγο απ ολα και ποτε πολυ απο καποια... 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ΠΩΠΩΠΩΠΩΠ Πεινάωωωωωωω  :ROFL:

----------


## nfotis

> Ποτε άνοιξε ;
> Αν και πηγαίνω κάθε μήνα Χαλάνδρι, η Κεννεντυ ποια είναι και δεν την θυμάμαι ;


Το επίμαχο σημείο είναι στο κέντρο της εικόνας (επί της Παπανικολή, ανάμεσα Αριστοτέλους και Τερψιχόρης, δίπλα στο βενζινάδικο που είναι το φανάρι προς Χολαργό για όσους ανεβαίνουν από Κηφησίας).

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=3...1442&z=16&om=1

Ανοιξε κάπου ένα μήνα τώρα, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Τα τσουρέκια σοκολάτα (και η μυρωδιά τους) είναι όπως στη Θεσσαλονίκη... το δικό μου σουξέ: τσουρέκι με λευκή σοκολάτα!

Αλλος Τερκενλής ξέρω ότι έχει στο Αεροδρόμιο της Αθήνας, αλλά πιό φτηνά έρχεται να πάτε Χαλάνδρι  :Wink: 

Ν.Φ.

----------


## manoulamou

ΑΑΑχχχ σοκολατααα! Ποτε δεν ημουν φαν της λευκης.
Αμυγδαλου, υγειας αντε και ... κουβερτουρα... :Smile: 
αληθεια ξερετε εαν «Σκοτώνει» η σοκολάτα το κρασί;

----------


## grpanos2000

Καλα που ανοιξατε αυτο το θεμα και μας ειχε κοπει η ορεξη.Καλη η μασα αλλα..............κανενα τροπο να τρωμε χωρις να παχαινουμε ξερετε?Τα τελευταια 5 χρονια εχω παρει 20 κιλα.Τωρα ειμαι 107 κιλακια  :Sad: πρεπει να χασω τουλαχιστον δεκα ειμαι 1.89μ.

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Απλα χρειαζεται να αυξησεις τις καυσεις σου μεσα απο ηπια ασκηση και να τροποποιησεις το μοντελο διατροφης, 
 μειωνοντας σταδιακα τις ποσοτητες  ιδιως αυτων που παχαινουν  και τρωγοντας  περισσοτερο υγιεινα... 
Ομως δεν πρεπει να στερηθεις τελειως τις νοστιμιες που σου αρεσουν!

*Spoiler:*






Off Topic


		Το* BMI* (body mass index) ή Δείκτης Μάζας Σώματος είναι ένας αντικειμενικός και 
σωστός τρόπος να υπολογίσει κανείς αν είναι παχύσαρκος ή όχι.
 :Crazy: 29.9543685787 :Redface: 
*Από 25 μέχρι 30*
Στο δείκτη αυτό βρίσκετε η ΟΜΑΔΑ ΥΠΕΡΒΑΡΩΝ ΑΤΟΜΩΝ . Αν είστε στο δείκτη υπάρχει κίνδυνος για νοσήματα υπέρτασης, στεφανιαίας νόσου ή και διαβήτη τύπου Β.Δεν πρέπει να βάλετε άλλο βάρος.
Από *30* μέχρι 40 	
Στο δείκτη αυτό βρίσκετε η ΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΑΧΥΣΑΡΚΩΝ ΑΤΟΜΩΝ. Αν είστε στο δείκτη υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος για νοσήματα υπέρτασης, στεφανιαίας νόσου ή και διαβήτη τύπου Β. Χρειάζεται συμβουλή από τον γιατρό σας.

----------


## MikeDrGK

Ρε παιδιά γιατί όλο κρέας?

Εγώ τρελαίνομαι για θαλασσινά ωμά (αχινούς, κυδώνια, γυαλιστερές, χτένες, στρείδια, σωλήνες, πίνες, και όλα τα παρόμια), ή και μαγειρεμένα (πεταλιδόσουπα, μακαρονάδα με θαλασσινά, χταπόδι στιφάδο, χταποδοκεφτέδες, πεσκαδρίτσα με πράσα ή στιφάδο, μπουρδέτο, κακαβιά και άλλα πολλά).

Και ανάλογα με τα κέφια την ώρα και το φαγητό τα συνοδεύω με μοσχοφίλερο, ούζο, ρετσίνα, σαντορινιό (κατά προτίμηση Σιγάλα) ή ακόμα και με βαρύ καμπερνέ (για τα στιφάδα π.χ.).

Εμένα το κρέας δεν μου λέει τίποτα.


.

----------


## taverniaris

ουτε εμενα 
απλως ξεκινησαμε!!!

----------


## THEMIS_S

Γουρουνοπουλο με κριτσινωτη πετσουλα και σωστο αλατοπιπερο και παγωμενη μπυρα....

----------


## k_koulos

> Γουρουνοπουλο με κριτσινωτη πετσουλα και σωστο αλατοπιπερο και παγωμενη μπυρα....


 :One thumb up:  κ κλαρίνο να βαράει, κ η φιλιό με μπόλικο echoooo echooo echoooo........

----------


## Hengeo

Συμφωνώ με την manoulamou! Εξ΄άλλου manoula και να μην ξέρει γίνεται;  :Smile: 

Εγώ πάντως είμαι από τους τυχερούς, τρώω ότι θέλω και BMI=20.76 (κανονικό)  :Razz:

----------


## Gio Alex

Εγώ πάλι είμαι στο 25,1 αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται! Βαρυκόκκαλος δηλώνω και τσακίζω τα πάντα!!!

----------


## panil

> Εγώ πάντως είμαι από τους τυχερούς, τρώω ότι θέλω και BMI=20.76 (κανονικό)


Είσαι μικρός ακόμα. Αυτό θα ήθελα να το ξανακούσω μετά απο τα πρώτα ή καλύτερα τα δεύτερα ...*άντα*

----------


## manoulamou

Μην υποθηκευετε το μελλον της υγειας σας τρωγοντας σαββουρες...
Απολαυστε ο,τι σας αρεσει  αλλά χωρις υπερβολες στην συχνοτητα και στην ποσοτητα!
 :Drunk:  :Rock guitar:

----------


## AirWalker

Ποτέ μα ποτέ υπερβολή. Αλλά βρε μανούλαμου και συ έβγαλες μια φωτογραφία άλλο πράμα! Τι σουβλάκια είν' τούτα!

[Είμαστε όλοι μαζί σου....]

----------


## flamelab

> Μην υποθηκευετε το μελλον της υγειας σας τρωγοντας σαββουρες...
> Απολαυστε ο,τι σας αρεσει  αλλά χωρις υπερβολες στην συχνοτητα και στην ποσοτητα!


Παναγία μου  :Shocked:   . Παω να παραγγείλω ΤΩΡΑ  :Yahooooo:

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη πλησιαζουν γιορτες ας θυμηθουμε τα γλυκακια της *aria*
αλλά και τις συνταγες της forthnet :Smile: ......

----------


## aria

> Επειδη πλησιαζουν γιορτες ας θυμηθουμε τα γλυκακια της *aria*
> αλλά και τις συνταγες της forthnet......


Από βδομάδα έρχονται και τα φετινά...  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΠΕΙΝΑΣΑ!!!*

----------


## guzel

πωπωπω ας το κλειδωσει καποιος... μας κολαζει :Crying:

----------


## aria

Off Topic





> πωπωπω ας το κλειδωσει καποιος... μας κολαζει


Να το κλειδώσει;; Τον τίτλο του νήματος τον είδες όταν μπήκες;

----------


## goddesszoi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Απλα χρειαζεται να αυξησεις τις καυσεις σου μεσα απο ηπια ασκηση και να τροποποιησεις το μοντελο διατροφης, 
>  μειωνοντας σταδιακα τις ποσοτητες  ιδιως αυτων που παχαινουν  και τρωγοντας  περισσοτερο υγιεινα... 
> Ομως δεν πρεπει να στερηθεις τελειως τις νοστιμιες που σου αρεσουν!
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> ...


Εμένα αυτό γιατί μου έκοψε την όρεξη;;;;
Αυτή την μανία να συζητούν οι γυναίκες την ώρα του φαγητού για δίαιτες,κιλά κτλ δεν την κατάλαβα ποτέ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## ardi21

Ρε παιδια ξερει κανεις κανενα *αποδεδειγμενα καλο* Κινεζικο εντος Αττικης? Γιατι εχει βρωμισει ο τοπος αλλα δεν λενε τιποτα τα περισσοτερα...

Μπορει να εχει ειπωθει βεβαια αλλα ειναι αδυνατον να το διαβασω ολο!

----------


## manoulamou

*EAST PEAR*L, Ακτή Μουτσοπούλου 44, Πειραιάς
*NAMA*, Κύπρου 50 & Αγ. Παρασκευής, Αγία Παρασκευή
*China’s Food & Fantasy*, Λ. Συγγρού 207,  Νέα Σμύρνη...

_Ψαχνοντας βρηκα κι αυτο το φετινο ημερολογιο/βιβλιο_:
Το ημερολόγιο μαγειρικής του Βαγγέλη Δρίσκα για το 2008
Αθήνα - *Πεκίνο*

----------


## ardi21

Ok σ'ευχαριστω manoulamou, θα τα τσεκαρω :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Βρηκα μεσω forthnet κι αλλες χριστουγεννιατικες συνταγες..........
_Εσεις το Σουχλί το ξερετε;_

http://www.mills.gr/suntages/souxli.html


*Spoiler:*





*Σουχλί *  (μεζές για κρασί)

Υλικά για τη γέμιση
1 1/2 κιλό κρέας μοσχαρίσιο (από μπούτι),
κομμένο σε λεπτές φέτες
λίγο αλάτι - λίγο πιπέρι
150 γρ. βούτυρο
χυμό από ένα λεμόνι
250 γρ. κεφαλογραβιέρα
500 γρ. ντομάτες 	Υλικά  για το φύλλο
1/2 κιλό σκληρό αλεύρι "ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ"
3 κουταλιές σούπας λάδι
περίπου 1 ποτήρι χλιαρό νερό
περίπου 100 γρ. βούτυρο λιωμένο
Εκτέλεση
Πιπερώνετε καλά το κρέας και το σοτάρετε σε μεγάλο τηγάνι με το βούτυρο ώσπου να ροδοκοκκινίσει. Ρίχνετε το χυμό λεμονιού, σκεπάζετε το τηγάνι και αφήνετε το κρέας να σιγοψηθεί για 1 ώρα περίπου. Αν χρειαστεί, προσθέτετε κατά το βράσιμο λίγο νερό. Αφήνετε το κρέας να κρυώσει λίγο και το πασπαλίζετε με λίγο αλάτι. Ετοιμάζετε το φύλλο, ρίχνετε το νερό, το λάδι και το αλάτι μέσα στο αλεύρι και τα ζυμώνετε καλά.
Σκεπάζετε τη ζύμη και την αφήνετε για 30 λεπτά περίπου. Κόβετε το τυρί σε φέτες στο μέγεθος του κρέατος και κόβετε τις ντομάτες σε φέτες. Ανοίγετε πολύ λεπτό φύλλο και το κόβετε σε τετράγωνα (στο μέγεθος μιας χαρτοπετσέτας). Βάζετε στη μέση κάθε κομμάτι φύλλου, μία φέτα κρέάς, μία φέτα τυρί και πάνω μία φέτα ντομάτα. Κλείνετε το φύλλο ενώνοντας πρώτα τις δύο άκρες και ύστερα τις άλλες δύο  αντικριστά και τις βρέχετε να κολλήσουν. Αλείφετε το σουχλί με το λιωμένο βούτυρο και το τοποθετείτε, με το κλείσιμο προς τα κάτω, σ'ένα μεγάλο βουτυρωμένο ταψί. Το ψήνετε σε φούρνο  προθερμασμένο στους 200C για 15 λεπτά περίπου, μέχρι να ροδοκοκκινίσει. 
		



*Επισης δεν αντεξα στη σκεψη του ραβανιου παρτε συνταγουλα ετοιματζηδικη:*


*Spoiler:*




ΥΛΙΚΑ
1 κουτί Ραβανί ΓΙΩΤΗΣ
1 φακελάκι Κουβερτούρα ΓΙΩΤΗΣ σε νιφάδες
6 αυγά
1 κούπα γάλα
200 γρ. βούτυρο ή μαργαρίνη
2 κούπες ζάχαρη
1 κούπα κρέμα γάλακτος
ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
Προθερμαίνετε το φούρνο στους 180 ο C . Βάζετε στο μπολ του μίξερ τη ζάχαρη, τα' αυγά και το βούτυρο και χτυπάτε το μείγμα στη δυνατή ταχύτητα για 5 λεπτά. Κατεβάζετε την ταχύτητα και προσθέτετε το μίγμα των δύο φακέλων, μίγμα για ραβανί και το γάλα. Συνεχίζετε το χτύπημα για μισό λεπτό ακόμα. Αδειάζετε το μίγμα σε βουτυρωμένο ταψί και ψήνετε για 1 ώρα και 15'. Αφήνετε το ραβανί να κρυώσει πριν προσθέσετε το σιρόπι. Κόβετε το ραβανί που έχει κρυώσει σε ρόμβους ή τετράγωνα κομμάτια.
Βράζετε 2 κούπες νερό (600 ml ) και προσθέτετε το περιεχόμενο των φακέλων με το σιρόπι και ανακατεύετε για να διαλυθεί καλά. Το βγάζετε από τη φωτιά και περιχύνετε ομοιόμορφα το γλύκισμα με το καυτό σιρόπι και αφήνετε μέχρι να απορροφηθεί.
Στη συνέχεια βάζετε την κρέμα γάλακτος σε ένα κατσαρολάκι, την ζεσταίνετε και προσθέτετε τις νιφάδες κουβερτούρας, ανακατεύοντας μέχρι να λιώσουν. Περιχύνετε μ' αυτό το γλάσο το ραβανί.

----------


## k_koulos

το ραβανί με παγωτό βανίλια τα σπάει!

----------


## zouzouni

Στο πνεύμα της ημέρας:



Χρόνια Πολλά!!!

----------


## AirWalker

Για ρεβανί, Βέροια δαγκωτό...

----------


## manoulamou

Βρηκα εικονα εδω αλλά και συνταγη για το συγκεκριμενο!


*Spoiler:*





*Ραβανί Βέροιας*

Υλικά για ένα μέτριο ταψί

• 14 αβγά (χωρισμένοι οι κρόκοι από τα ασπράδια)
• 2 φλιτζάνια του τσαγιού ζάχαρη
• V2 κιλό σιμιγδάλι ψιλό
• 150 γρ. αμύγδαλα ασπρισμένα και κοπανισμένα σε σκόνη
• 5-6 κομματάκια μαστίχας Χίου ψιλοκοπανισμένα με λίγη ζάχαρη
• λίγο λιωμένο Βούτυρο για το άλειμμα του ταψιού
• 50 γρ. αμύγδαλο φιλέ για τη διακόσμηση

Για το σιρόπι

• 4 ποτήρια του νερού ζάχαρη
• 2 ποτήρια του νερού νερό
• 1 πρέζα Βανίλια
• 2 κουτ. της σούπας φρέσκο βούτυρο

1. Χτυπάτε τους κρόκους και τη μισή ζάχαρη στο μίξερ, μέχρι να φουσκώσει το μίγμα.
2. Σε ξεχωριστό μπολ, χτυπάτε τα ασπράδια σε μαρέγκα. Προσθέτετε και τη ζάχαρη και χτυπάτε έως ότου σφίξει η μαρέγκα.
3. Ρίχνετε τη μαρέγκα λίγο λίγο στο μίγμα των κρόκων εναλλάξ με το σιμιγδάλι, τη μαστίχα και τα μισά αμύγδαλα, δουλεύοντας απαλά το μίγμα με σπάτουλα, μέχρι να γίνει ομοιογενές.
4. Αλείφετε ένα μεσαίο ταψί με λίγο βούτυρο λιωμένο, το πασπαλίζετε με λίγο σιμιγδάλι και ρίχνετε μέσα το μίγμα του γλυκού. Το κουνάτε για να απλωθεί ομοιόμορφα παντού, και ρίχνετε από πάνω τα αμύγδαλα φιλέ.
5. Ψήνετε το γλυκό σε προθερμασμένο φούρνο στους 180°C για 40' περίπου, στη χαμηλότερη σκάλα κοντά στον πάτο του φούρνου. Το ξεφουρνίζετε, μετά από λίγο το κόβετε σε κομμάτια και το αφήνετε να κρυώνει.
6. Ετοιμάζετε το σιρόπι, βράζοντας όλα τα υλικά, εκτός από το βούτυρο, σε μια κατσαρόλα πάνω σε μέτρια φωτιά. Όταν «δέσει», προσθέτετε το βούτυρο, ανακατεύετε και περιχύνετε το κρύο γλυκό με καυτό σιρόπι, ρίχνοντας το κουταλιά κουταλιά.
7. Αφήνετε το γλυκό να απορροφήσει καλά όλο το σιρόπι και να κρυώσει. Κόβετε σε κομμάτια και σερβίρετε το γλυκό σκέτο ή με παγωτό καϊμάκι.

----------


## manoulamou

*lahmacun/λαχ ματζουν και καφες τουρκικος...*

----------


## k_koulos

εγώ σε αυτό το φλυτζάνι ούτε φλασκούνι δεν θα έπινα!!

----------


## manoulamou

> εγώ σε αυτό το φλυτζάνι ούτε *φλασκούνι* δεν θα έπινα!!


_
Δεν δινεις και καμια συνταγουλα για κανα ζεστο ρόφημα;_



*Spoiler:*

----------


## manoulamou

*Πεινασα λογω ... Κρεμαλας:*

----------


## flamelab

Nα ένα ζεστό ρόφημα και από εμένα για τις κρύες νύχτες  :Wink: 



 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## k_koulos

για δείτε κ αυτό, αναμένω κ φωτο βασιλόπιτας :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

:Clap:  Προβλεπω η αγαπημενη μου ... "μπουγατσα με κολοκυθι"
_κολοκυθοπιτα για τους χαμουτζηδες_
να γινεται εντελως ΠΟΠ ... αντε βρε και ροκ γρηγορα... :Rock guitar: 

Καμια συνταγουλα για ντοπιο παραδοσιακο φαγητο θα μας δωσετε;;;

----------


## k_koulos

μπααααα , όταν τρώνε δεν μιλάνε!!!!   [ήδη το σπίτι μυρίζει επικύνδυνα...... ωρέ κάτι μάσες!!!!!]


διάβασε για κουραμπίεδες και άλλα αν δεν τα έχεις ήδη δεί

----------


## manoulamou

Βρε πονηρουλη ... ποιος τους ***** τους κουραμπιεδες   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
αφου εχει μεσα και 

**Κρέας γιούλμπασι*
Παραδοσιακή συνταγή της ορεινής Αρκαδίας.*   :One thumb up: 


*Spoiler:*





Κλασικό πιάτο που το φτιάχνουν οι παρέες που ανταμώνουν στα χωριά της Αρκαδίας αυτές τις μέρες και ξεχύνονται στα δάση της για να αποχαιρετίσουν το καλοκαίρι. Πανεύκολη συνταγή και αν το πάρετε μαζί στο πακέτο, το κρέας διατηρείται για αρκετές ώρες ζεστό.

1 κιλο χοιρινό κομμένο σε μεγάλα κομμάτια
1 κοτόπουλο κομμένο στη μέση και χωρισμένο σε 2 κομμάτια
1 κεφάλι ( οχι 1 σκελίδα!) σκόρδο.
Αλάτι-πιπέρι
λίγο ελαιόλαδο
2 φύλλα λαδόκολλας
3 φύλλα εφημερίδας
1 κομμάτι σπάγγο

Με βρεγμένα χέρια αλείφουμε να κομμάτια του κρέατος με ελαιόλαδο. Αλατίζουμε και πιπερώνουμε προσεκτικά.  Καθαρίζουμε το σκόρδο και « σπάμε» τις μισές του σκελίδες είτε με το χέρι μας είτε με το πλαινό μέρος της λεπίδας του μαχαιριου μας.Τις υπόλοιπες τις χρησιμοποιούμε ολόκληρες.
Τοποθετούμε τα δύο είδη κρέατος ανακατεμμένα στη λαδόκολλα και ανάμεσα τους τοποθετούμε τις σκελίδες του σκόρδου.  Τυλίγουμε προσεκτικά τη λαδόκολλα.  Τοποθετούμε το πακέτο του κρέατος μέσα στα φύλλα της εφημερίδας. Τυλίγουμε προσεκτικά και δένουμε με το σπάγκο.
Ψήνουμε σε πολύ χαμηλό φούρνο για 5 ώρες. Σύμφωνα με την παραδοσιακή συνταγή, το φαγητό πρέπει να το «ξεχάσεις» στο φούρνο για ολόκληρο βράδυ.
Αντισταθείτε στον πειρασμό να παραγεμίσετε το κρέας με μπαχαρικά και πιπεριές. Η απλότητα είναι αυτή που κάνει το πιάτο μοναδικό.  Σερβίρεται ζεστό και συνοδεύεται θαυμάσια τόσο από κόκκινο κρασί όσο και από το αρκαδικό λευκό μοσχοφίλερο.

----------


## manoulamou

Μηπως να κανω ... ποδαρικο, γιατι μουχλιασε ολιγον το νηματιο;

----------


## manoulamou

κατι πιο ... νοστιμο...

----------


## 21century

Καλα, παλι μας ανοίξατε την όρεξη τέτοια ώρα? Ευτυχως που το βράδυ τ΄ρώω ελαφριά διαφορετικά το παραπάνω μενου είναι ότι πρέπει για όσους το τόλμήσουν.

----------


## Breezaki

Αχ βρε παιδιά...
Και αργεί ακόμα το μεσημεριανό... :Embarassed:

----------


## harris

Mέραααααααααααααα  :Smile: 

Έφτιαξα ένα καφεδάκι στα γρήγορα  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## ownagE_

:ROFL: 
Καλη φαση.

----------


## flamelab

Παρτε και μία σοκολατίνα  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

:Scared:  OXI MH σας παρακαλω μεσημεριατικα
αυτο ηταν η χαριστικη βολη στην υγιεινη διατροφη μας!!!
 :One thumb up: 
ωι ωι manoula mou....Τι σοκολατιναααα ειν αυτηηηηη...

----------


## turienzo

πιτσα ρομα (σορυ για τα Italgreeks  :Razz: )

----------


## CatMarg

> Παρτε και μία σοκολατίνα


Πολύ μ'αρέσει,αλλά μήπως γίνεται χωρίς καθόλου κρέμα?

----------


## manoulamou

*ΜΜΜΜΜ pizza!!*! :Worthy:  :Worthy: 




> Πολύ μ'αρέσει,αλλά μήπως γίνεται χωρίς καθόλου κρέμα?


_Αυτη πως σας φαινεται κυρια μου;_

----------


## CatMarg

> *ΜΜΜΜΜ pizza!!*!
> 
> 
> 
> _Αυτη πως σας φαινεται κυρια μου;_


καλύτερη αλλά θέλω *μαύρη* σοκολάτα,χωρίς καθόλου κρέμα!Γίνεται η ζητάω πολλα?

----------


## manoulamou

Αλλο σοκολατα καθαρη κι αλλο 
παστα σοκολατινα ή τουρτα με σοκολατα ομως... :ROFL: 
*Dark 85%* organic :One thumb up: 

*Spoiler:*





Our newest addition to the Green and Black's range, this intense bar is a whole new recipie that has taken us a long time to perfect. Our Head of Taste, Micah Carr-Hill, spent months working on the flavour, intensity and balance of Green & Black's new creation - it was essential to avoid the bitterness often associated with extremeley dark chocolate.
"A generous measure of Madagascan organic vanilla was essential - as it not only lends its distinctive flavour but enhances the very essence of the chocolate - it rounds out the bitter notes and softens any tartness. It was tricky to get the balance right, but using incredibly simple ingredients - organic cocoa, organic raw cane sugar, organic vanilla - we've created a fantastically intense tasting chocolate."

----------


## CatMarg

> Αλλο σοκολατα καθαρη κι αλλο 
> παστα σοκολατινα ή τουρτα με σοκολατα ομως...
> *Dark 85%* organic
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτό είναι κάτι το *θείο..* όλα τα λεφτά!!!

----------


## manoulamou

Την συγκεκριμενη μου την εφερε απ του Θανοπουλου
 ο γιος μου όπου δουλευει σεκιουριτας...
Εχει πολυ μεγαλο και οργανωμενο τμημα με οργανικα/βιολογικα προϊοντα
μεταξυ των οποιων και ΦΟΒΕΡΕΣ σοκολατες σαν κι αυτη...








***ΟΧΙ, δεν του κανω διαφημιση :Redface:

----------


## CatMarg

Θα ψάξω μήπως τη βρω κ αλλού!Πρέπει νάναι φοβερή!Α ρε τυχερή με τέτοιο γιό....! :One thumb up:

----------


## dimitrak

Off Topic


		Σορρυ αλλά εγώ θα επαναφέρω το θέμα στο κρέας...

Από ώρα έχω και σκέφτομαι μια ζουμερή μοσχαρίσια king size μπριζόλα.
Θέλω να μυρίσει το σπίτι δεντρολίβανο και κρασί....

----------


## flamelab

A , να σου κρεατάκι  :Razz:

----------


## dimitrak

ευχαριστώ πολύ ! μας έφτιαξες τώρα !!!
αλλά αυτή που έχω προς στιγμήν στο μυαλό μου και κατά το βραδάκι θα απολάυσω είναι απλά twice the size !  :One thumb up:

----------


## k_koulos

εγώ δεν θέλω κρεάς για 2-3 μέρες είμαι κομπλέ, μόλις βγήκα απο ένα σαβατοκύριακο τίγκα στο κρέας [κοτοπουλάκι χωριάτικο- αρνι στη σούβλα - κοκορέτσι - αρνί στο φούρνο - κατσίκι στη γάστρα - ντολμαδάκια με κιμά...]

----------


## manoulamou



----------


## dimitrak

> εγώ δεν θέλω κρεάς για 2-3 μέρες είμαι κομπλέ, μόλις βγήκα απο ένα σαβατοκύριακο τίγκα στο κρέας [κοτοπουλάκι χωριάτικο- αρνι στη σούβλα - κοκορέτσι - αρνί στο φούρνο - κατσίκι στη γάστρα - ντολμαδάκια με κιμά...]


είχες κατέβει στην πατρίδα....  :Wink:  ?

----------


## k_koulos

να στο θέσω απλά, είμαι μόνιμα στην πατρίδα!!!!!

απλά έτυχε να κάτσει καλα και ήμουν όλο το weekend με ένα πιρούνι και ένα ποτήρι!!!!

η δεύτερη φωτό @manoulamas μοιάζει με το γαλακτομπούρικο που έφαγα το σαββατόβραδο πριν ξεραθώ για ύπνο!! με φρέσκο πρόβειο γάλα ,λάδι απο ελιές Καλαμάτας, και φύλλο απο το καλύτερο χυλοπιτάδικο και τα συναφή της Τρίπολης

----------


## dimitrak

χαχαχα !
μια από τα ίδια....

----------


## manoulamou

Το ιδιο site εκτος απο λαχταριστη μπουγατσα 
εχει απειρες συνταγες και φωτος πχ

----------


## manoulamou

ή οπως αυτη:

----------


## k_koulos

ποτέ δεν συμπάθησα τα χρωματιστά πιάτα!!

λευκό, και λαδόκολλα οι αγαπημένες μου επιλογές σε σκεύη εστίασης  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Κι εγω επισης δεν χωνευω τα πιατα με γωνιες... :ROFL: 
Το περιεχομενο μετραει ιδιως εαν ειναι σε λαδοκολα! :Respekt:

----------


## CatMarg

> Κι εγω επισης δεν χωνευω τα πιατα με γωνιες...
> Το περιεχομενο μετραει ιδιως εαν ειναι σε λαδοκολα!


Δεν μπορεί....επίτηδες το κάνεις!Μας ανοίγεις την όρεξη κ είναι νωρίς ακόμα!Ελεος...λυπήσου μας!

----------


## manoulamou

Καπου εχει αναφερθει το θεμα Μασαμπουκα
ως αυστηρα ακαταλληλο για προσπαθουντες να χασουν κιλα
ή να κανουν υγεινη διατροφη...
Απλα φατε ματια ψαρια και *προς θεου μην μπειτε* στο site...

----------


## k_koulos

λαδόκολλά rulez! απλά εγώ ήξερα παλιά Αθήνα ένα μαγαζί μόνο δίπλα σε ένα νεκροταφείο κάπου νότια αν θυμάμαι ή ανατολικά, πάντα με πηγαίνανε και με φέρνανε συνήθως δε αρκετά πιωμένο απο το εν λόγο μαγαζί!!!

τέσπα εγώ τις γωνίες δεν με χαλάνε στο πιάτο, ούτε το μεγάλο μέγεθος [αρκεί να είναι γεμάτο και όχι μεγάλο πιάτο μικρή μερίδα], το χρώμα με χαλάει άσχημα...... μέχρι που μπορεί να το φάω αμέσως για να το διώξω απο μπροστά μου  :Laughing:

----------


## dimitrak

> τέσπα εγώ τις γωνίες δεν με χαλάνε στο πιάτο, ούτε το μεγάλο μέγεθος [αρκεί να είναι γεμάτο και όχι μεγάλο πιάτο μικρή μερίδα], το χρώμα με χαλάει άσχημα...... μέχρι που μπορεί να το φάω αμέσως για να το διώξω απο μπροστά μου


 :Respekt: 
έχοντας ίδια άποψη και εγώ πατριώτη περί των γεωμετρικών σχημάτων  των πιάτων και του όγκου που καταλαμβάνει το περιεχόμενό τους σε σχέση με το εμβαδόν τους,  τσάκισα μια ποικιλία από γερμανικά λουκάνικα (αντί της μοσχαρίσιας που σκόπευα) στο Olive Green.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## k_koulos

μπράβο, πάντα τέτοια!

[αν και μια ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετή  :Laughing: ]

----------


## manoulamou

Αρα δεν μας αρεσουν οι Gourmet καταστάσεις εεε;
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## k_koulos

ποιος διαδίδει φήμες; αν βρεθώ σε γκουρμέ περιβάλλον θα φάω και θα εκτιμήσω κάτι καλό, αλλά να είμαι μέσα στα έλατα, με θέα το χιονισμένο τοπίο, στο τζάκι να τρίζει το πουρνάρι δίπλα στο αυτί μου, και να φάω πάπια Πεκίνου με βιολογικό ρύζι και σαφραν, με σάλτσα απο βαλσάμικο και ρείκια σκωτίας, ε δεν θα το προτιμήσω!!!

αντίθετα όταν με το καλό γίνει το Οινόραμα 2008, μπορεί και να τιμήσω την βραβευμένη κουζίνα, στην σάλα ή ακόμα καλύτερα σε ένα απο τα βραμευμένα εστιατόρια της αθήνας!

----------


## dimitrak

+1 my friend...



Off Topic


		άσχετο, αλλά μου ήρθε και θα ρωτήσω εσάς τους πιο παλιούς...
Υπάρχει κάποιο thread με συνταγές προτεινόμενες από τα μέλη του adsgr ?
Έκανα μια αναζήτηση, εε καλά  όχι και διεξοδική.
Αν δεν υπάρχει, δεν ανοίγουμε ένα να ρίχνουμε και καμια πρόταση ;

----------


## manoulamou

Στην αναζητηση βαλε συνταγή ή συνταγές με ή χωρις τονο θα βρεθουν αρκετα θεματα!

Υπαρχουν μερικα παλια πχ 

Συνταγές για...φοιτητές/τριες και εργένηδες/ισσες 

αλλά στην αναγκη μπορουμε να τις βαζουμε κι εδω... :Smile:

----------


## gadoulis

ελάτε οι αθηναίαοι να φάτε γύρο στην θεσσαλονίκη να δείτε τι εστί γύρος!!! Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια και ας μας κοροιδεύετε για τις μπουγάτσες ! :Laughing:

----------


## panil

> ελάτε οι αθηναίαοι να φάτε γύρο στην θεσσαλονίκη να δείτε τι εστί *γύρος*!!! Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια και ας μας κοροιδεύετε για τις μπουγάτσες !


ΓΙΩΤΗΣ και ξερό ψωμί :One thumb up: .

Από Μάρτη 2006 μέχρι Μάρτη 2007 έζησα Σαλόνικα.
Ίσως η καλύτερη χρονιά της ζωής μου.
Ειδικά σε θέματα φαγητού, οι άνθρωποι είναι σε άλλο επίπεδο.
Αν βάλεις στο παιχνίδι και τις τιμές τότε είναι μακράν οι καλύτεροι.

Το απολύτως χειρότερο φαγάδικο της Σαλονίκης είναι μακράν καλύτερο από το καλύτερο της Αθήνας.
Η ακρίβεια των φαγάδικων της Αθήνας είναι αηδιαστική :Thumb down: . Να έδιναν τουλάχιστον και καλό φαγητό.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Off Topic


		Χθές το βράδυ μαζευτήκαμε η παρέα σπίτι μου γιατί βγήκε βρώμα ότι θα έφτιαχνα παστίτσιο. Σκάσαμε απ το φαγητό και δεν έπαθε κ κανένας τπτ ευτυχώς.. :Razz:  Τι γύρους κ φαγάδικα λέτε εσείς τώρα...  :Laughing:

----------


## k_koulos

εγώ πάλι φτωχικά πράγματα εδώ στο χωρίο ,παραλίγο να μας αποκλείσει και το χίονι, την έβγαλα με ψωμί χωριάτικο ξεροψημένο στα κάρβουνα, παϊδάκια απο προβατίνα [επειδή είχα την θράκα  :Razz:  ], κρασάκι και μανουρομυτζήθρα!

----------


## pancon

> εγώ πάλι φτωχικά πράγματα εδώ στο χωρίο ,παραλίγο να μας αποκλείσει και το χίονι, την έβγαλα με ψωμί χωριάτικο ξεροψημένο στα κάρβουνα, παϊδάκια απο προβατίνα [επειδή είχα την θράκα  ], κρασάκι και μανουρομυτζήθρα!


Τέλειο γεύμα, στο ψωμί του post σου θα έριχνα πάνω λάδι και αλάτι και θα το έτρωγα με ελιές, δε θα ζητούσα τίποτα άλλο! (ψωμί, ελιά χωρίς Κώτσο βασιλιά δηλαδή, μια χαρά).

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Πρέπει να κάνουμε διαγωνισμό φαγητού  :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

το λάδι δεν είναι κακό, αλλά είχαν τα παϊδάκια λίπος  :Wink: 

άσε που σκέτο βολεύει για βούτες στην σαλάτα [καρότο-μάπα με μπόλικο ξύδι]

τις ελιές δεν τις πολυρτώω είναι η αλήθεια, αν και ξέρω πήγη για καλές ελιές στο τρίκορφο μεσσηνίας!

----------


## axinosgr

> εγώ πάλι φτωχικά πράγματα εδώ στο χωρίο ,παραλίγο να μας αποκλείσει και το χίονι, την έβγαλα με ψωμί χωριάτικο ξεροψημένο στα κάρβουνα, παϊδάκια απο προβατίνα [επειδή είχα την θράκα  ], κρασάκι και μανουρομυτζήθρα!


*Ίσα ίσα που αυτά είναι τα καλύτερα......*

----------


## dimitrak

Ημέρα γιορτινή εχθές και γιορτή χωρίς φαί γίνεται ; δεν γίνεται...  :Whistle: 

Κρύο πολύ λοιπόν στην Αλωνίσταινα και η παρεούλα τσάκισε 

Χορτόπιτα με μυρώνια, σπανακόπιτα, ντολμαδάκια, φέτα,
σουφλέ ζυμαρικών (περιέχει και μανιτάρια),
λαγό στιφάδο με μπόλικα κρεμμυδάκια, αρνάκι στον φούρνο με πατάτες. 
Για επιδόρπιο είχε cheesecake και καρυδάκι γλυκό του κουταλιού.
Κρασί άφθονο δίπλα από τα τζάκι και τα συναφή...  :Bla Bla: 

 :One thumb up: 

Άντε και του χρόνου φίλε μου....

----------


## k_koulos

> Κρύο πολύ λοιπόν στην Αλωνίσταινα και η παρεούλα τσάκισε



να χιονιζε κ λίγο, 3 φορα που ασπριζει ο παρνωνας κ το μαιναλο φτωχος συγγενης

----------


## di_tlg

Ξέρει κανείς κανα site με συνταγές και για μας τους αχάριους... Εννοείτε κάτι γρήγορα, εύκολα και γευστικό.

Πολλά ζητάω???

----------


## gkarak

> Ξέρει κανείς κανα site με συνταγές και για μας τους αχάριους... Εννοείτε κάτι γρήγορα, εύκολα και γευστικό.
> 
> Πολλά ζητάω???


http://www.eliasmamalakis.gr/recipe.asp

Εχει απο εύκολες μέχρι πολύ δύσκολες συνταγές.

----------


## di_tlg

> http://www.eliasmamalakis.gr/recipe.asp
> 
> Εχει απο εύκολες μέχρι πολύ δύσκολες συνταγές.


εεε... άμα είναι Ηλίας είναι κορυφή. :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## manoulamou

Σουπίτσες να ζεσταθουμε λιγουλακι;
Η παραδοσιακή μαγειρική της Χρυσαυγής.  :Respekt:

----------


## CatMarg

> Σουπίτσες να ζεσταθουμε λιγουλακι;
> Η παραδοσιακή μαγειρική της Χρυσαυγής.


Εισαι κ η Α'.Νάσαι καλά που πάντα μας σκέφτεσαι. :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

*just testing your appetite* :Smile:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

ΠΕΙΝΑΩ!  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Να και λιγο fast food που δεν εχω δοκιμασει ακομη

----------


## gkarak

> Να και λιγο fast food που δεν εχω δοκιμασει ακομη


Δεν χάνεις τίποτα... Με ή χωρίς ξίδι είναι χάλια....
Εντελώς άγευστο  :Evil:

----------


## flamelab

> Δεν χάνεις τίποτα... Με ή χωρίς ξίδι είναι χάλια....
> Εντελώς άγευστο


Toσο χάλια .... :Confused:  ??

----------


## Hengeo

Καιρό έχω να δω κάτι γλυκό εδώ, οπότε σας προσφέρω (έστω εικονικά) λίγη από μία από τις καλύτερες σοκολάτες που έχω φάει!

----------


## flamelab

Nα λιγο μιλφέιγ

----------


## NaGR

emergency  :Razz:  :Laughing:  φίλοι πεινασμένοι
μπορεί κάποιος να δει το τηλ απο τη Πίττα του Παππού Χαλκίδα
με προλαβαίνετε δεν με προλαβαίνετε

----------


## k_koulos

αυτός ο παπούς είναι ο ίδιος σε όλη την ελλάδα; πολλά εγγόνια έσπειρε ο άτιμος :Razz:

----------


## axinosgr

> αυτός ο παπούς είναι ο ίδιος σε όλη την ελλάδα; πολλά εγγόνια έσπειρε ο άτιμος



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

> emergency  φίλοι πεινασμένοι
> μπορεί κάποιος να δει το τηλ απο τη Πίττα του Παππού Χαλκίδα
> με προλαβαίνετε δεν με προλαβαίνετε


Ζεις ακομη; :Razz:  :Laughing:  Απο πιτα που δεν τρως, τι σε μελλει, τι τηλ εχει;
Παντως οι καλυτερες πιτες ειναι οι ... χρυσες μπουγατσες Σερρων! :Worthy: 
Εδω η κλασική _αθηναϊκή_: 



και μια με _σπανακι και τυρι_...

----------


## Mr_Wizard

Ρε παιδια.. εγω που εχω βιντεο συνταγη Κεικ σοκολατας με βανιλια και γλασσο, πως θα το περασω? (3 avi x 400MB)
Στην καλαμαρια εχει εναν που λεγεται " Μπουγατσα ο Σερραιος"!!
Δεν το συζητω.. η καλυτερη που εχω φαει. 
2η Ερχεται ενα μαγαζακι (φουρνος) στην χαλκιδικη στο παλιουρι!!

----------


## flamelab

Παρτε και ενα ωραιότατο *chee**sec**ake*

----------


## NaGR

> Ζεις ακομη; Απο πιτα που δεν τρως, τι σε μελλει, τι τηλ εχει;


δυστυχώς το site δεν είναι το σωστό, και λέω δυστυχώς γιατί δεν ζω πλέον  :Laughing: 
καλές οι πίτες που προτείνεις μανουλ'μ αλλά μόνο για ορεκτικό ή επιδόρπιο αν είναι γλυκές
για κυρίως πιάτο χρειάζεται κάτι πιο "βάρβαρο"

----------


## manoulamou

*τσικνοπεμπτη ωρεεεε!!!*

----------


## flamelab

Ορεξη για γλυκό βραδιάτικα , τι μ'επιασε ... :Whip:

----------


## babality

Η σοκολατα αυτου φαινεται λες κι εκατσε στο ψυγειο κανα μηνα και ασπρισε απο πανω :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

_Ωραια παρτε μια δοκιμασμενη  τουρτιτσα να στανιαρετε!_

----------


## mosaic

. .μετά από μια κουραστική μέρα ώρα για λίγη χαλάρωση,  :Smile:  ενημερώνομαι για τα νεότερα τεχνολογικά θέματα από το Adslgr.com μετά περνάω μια βόλτα από την χαλαρή κουβεντούλα, 
με συνοδεία έναν cappuccino συνδυάζοντας με μια πάστα *σοκολατίνα* 
εχμμ μήπως *cheese**cake*? ουχ :Confused:  :Razz:  σε μεγάλο δίλημμα παίδες αγγγρρρ θανατηφόρες φωτο
θα χτυπήσω και τις δυο μου φαίνεται μιαμ μιαμ . . . . . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

ρε αντίχρηστοι σαρακοστή!!!!!!

[σλπούρπ και όσο μετανοείτε τρώω μια πίτα με μπιφτέκι απο μανιτάρια και τζατζίκι με γάλα σόγιας]

----------


## babality

> ρε αντίχρηστοι σαρακοστή!!!!!!


αμηηηηηνννν

----------


## manoulamou

Ποιος μας λεει πως η Νηστεια της Μεγαλης Σαρακοστης
δεν εχει νοστιμιες και λιχουδιες που ξεπερνουν αυτες 
της απληστης  ομως ταυτοχρονα μιζερης καθημερινης διατροφης μας;
Επι πλεον ειναι μια ιδανικη ευκαιρια δραστικης αποτοξινωσης!
Λεπτομερειες για νηστευοντες και μη στο παλιοτερο σχετικο μου μηνυμα.
 :Smile:

----------


## Manolis_karas

Αν έχεις περάσει τα 50 δεν υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα νηστείας, εκτός τους παπάδες και οι γιατροί θέλουν να σε στείλουν στον Παράδεισο. Πάς στον 1ο, σου κόβει λίγα φαγητά, πας στον 2ο, σε ρωτά τι δίαιτα κάνεις και σου κόβει και αυτός κάτιτις, στον 3ο, στον 4ο κλπ τα ίδια, το μόνο που δεν μου έχουν κόψει μέχρι τώρα είναι το νερό αλλά και αυτό το πίνω με μέτρο γιατί είναι πανάκριβο.

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΕΕχμμμ υπαρχει και της "ΟΥΛΕΝ" που ειναι λιγο φθηνοτερο
απ τον μαυρο χρυσο... :Razz: 
Περα απο πλακες το λεω και το πιστευω (οχι λογω εκκλησιας ΑΕ)
 πως ειναι μια χαρα να κανουμε ποτε-ποτε μια καλη "ορθοδοξη" νηστεια
δεν θα μας λειψει τιποτε απαραιτητο και επι πλεον κανεις δεν μας εμποδιζει
να παιρνουμε κατα καιρους μια γερη δοση κραιπαλης με ξυγκια, σοροπια ή/και ξυδια!!!
Το ποσο τακτικοι και συνεπεις ειμαστε στην πραγματικα υγιεινη διατροφη στα νιατα μας
θα μας εμποδισει αργοτερα να εχουμε σοβαρα και μη αναστρεψιμα προβληματα υγειας...

........Auto merged post: manoulamou added 3 Minutes and 58 Seconds later........
*
Δειτε και μερικες χορταστικες εικονες απο το παρακατω site*:

http://www.nedim.gr/urunler.html




........Auto merged post: manoulamou added 1 Minutes and 1 Seconds later........

γιαμι: :Razz:

----------


## midnightsun

> ρε αντίχρηστοι σαρακοστή!!!!!!
> 
> [σλπούρπ και όσο μετανοείτε τρώω μια πίτα με μπιφτέκι απο μανιτάρια και τζατζίκι με γάλα σόγιας]


Μετανοείτε , μετανοείτε !
Για το τι χάνετε.  :Laughing:

----------


## flamelab

*Βοσκείστε* μετα την μασαμπούκα με το σουβλάκι  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Laughing:

----------


## KoukosNest

ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ??? ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΜΑΡΤΩΛΟΙ!!!!!!!  :Shocked: 


*και ναι, φωναζω  :Laughing:

----------


## flamelab

> ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ??? ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΜΑΡΤΩΛΟΙ!!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> *και ναι, φωναζω


Μα η σαλατίτσα είναι αθώα  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Twisted Evil:  :Wink:  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

*Νηστισιμα γλυκα θελετε;*

----------


## giannhs1984

> ρε αντίχρηστοι σαρακοστή!!!!!!
> 
> [σλπούρπ και όσο μετανοείτε τρώω μια πίτα με μπιφτέκι απο μανιτάρια και τζατζίκι με γάλα σόγιας]


πιστευω να εχεις ακουσει τι καλα λογια λενε για την σογια ε?.. :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

παίζει να μην έχω φάει εν γνώση μου σόγια ποτέ [εκτός απο αυτή που υπάρχει σαν συστατικό κατω απο 1% στα έτοιμα σοκολατοειδή και αν δεν ξέρεις την τρώς μεταλαγμένη και νοστιμότατη!!!]

----------


## pantakos

αυτο το νήμα πρέπει να το κλείσουνε οι μοντερατόρες μου φαίνεται... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Με πεινάσατε βραδιάτικα....!

----------


## manoulamou

> παίζει να μην έχω φάει εν γνώση μου σόγια ποτέ 
> [εκτός απο αυτή που υπάρχει σαν συστατικό κατω απο 1% στα έτοιμα σοκολατοειδή και
>  αν δεν ξέρεις την τρώς μεταλαγμένη και νοστιμότατη!!!]


Παλια ειχαμε την απομιμηση σοκολατας λογω φουντουκιου  :Razz:  
τωρα εχουμε να αντιμετωπισουμε και τα μεταλλαγμενα ,
τι τραβαμε κι εμεις οι ChocoHolics... :ROFL:

----------


## k_koulos

ChocoHolics την σημερινή καθημερινή με το βιβλίο για γλύκα σοκολάτας  την ειδατε;

----------


## manoulamou

Ειδα την διαφημιση και αποφασισα πως ηταν
Αυστηρα Ακαταλληλη για Αγορα :Razz: 
γιατι μετα ή θα πρεπε να τα φτιαξω ολα 
ή να σηκωσω το ζαχαροπλαστειο της γειτονιας...
Παρλιαρος ο μεγας εγκληματιας!!!

----------


## k_koulos

:ROFL:

----------


## DOU

Tι θα φαμε σημερα? Πως θα τη βγαλουμε...

----------


## manoulamou

*Κανα γλυκακι μηπως;* :Smile:

----------


## flamelab

Να και αλλο γλυκάκι

----------


## manoulamou

:What..?: Να διαγραφει το ανωτερω μηνυμα ως επικινδυνο για την υγεια
των chocoholics μελων του forum: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ημαρτον!!! Θα τρεχουμε στα διανυκτερευοντα ζαχαροπλαστεια τετοιαν ωρα... :Scared:

----------


## flamelab

> Να διαγραφει το ανωτερω μηνυμα ως επικινδυνο για την υγεια
> των chocoholics μελων του forum:
> Ημαρτον!!! Θα τρεχουμε στα διανυκτερευοντα ζαχαροπλαστεια τετοιαν ωρα...


Σε εμενα , στο αλλο τετραγωνο , εχει ενα ζαχαροπλαστείο που είναι ανοιχτο μεχρι τις 10:30 (μπορεί και πιο μετα , δεν εχω προσεξει ) . 

Εχει ΤΕΛΕΙΟ μιλφέιγ  :Respekt: 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## manoulamou

Το μιλφέιγ ειναι απ τα πιο "αχαριστα" γλυκα!
Οταν ειναι φρεσκο και καλοφτιαγμενο τοτε... ειναι θεσπεσιο πραγματικα...
 :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
αλλιως ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο μπορεις να γευτεις.

----------


## flamelab

> Το μιλφέιγ ειναι απ τα πιο "αχαριστα" γλυκα!
> Οταν ειναι φρεσκο και καλοφτιαγμενο τοτε... ειναι θεσπεσιο πραγματικα...
> 
> αλλιως ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο μπορεις να γευτεις.


Οντως .

Αλλα το έχουν συνήθως φρεσκο φρεσκο και δροσερό  :Razz:  

Τρωω σπανίως γλυκά , αλλα το μιλφεϊγ δεν μπορώ να το αποφύγω καθε τόσο  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## k_koulos

κολασμένοι!!!! με αναστατώσατε βραδιάτικα , και δεν έχει και διανυκτερεύον εδώ στας εξοχας!

πάω να εξερευνήσω το ψυγείο μπας και  :Thinking:

----------


## flamelab

Λίγο μπακαλιάρο


και λίγη σκορδαλιά 


Μετά λίγη μπύρα (? ταιριάζει ? Μπα ... :Thinking: )

----------


## midnightsun

Για μετά τον μπακαλιάρο

 :Drunk:

----------


## Hengeo

Λείπει η manoulamou, και το ξεχάσαμε αυτό το νήμα;  :Smile: 

Το βαρύ πυροβολικό:




Κάτι πιο υγιεινό:




Και για το τέλος:

----------


## manoulamou

*ΚΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ!!!*

----------


## k_koulos

ΠΑΣΧΑ στην Τρίπολη [καλά καλά μεγαλή βδομάδα κ νηστεία ακόμα]

----------


## manoulamou

ΝΑΙ, σιγουραααααααα! Οι καταυλακιωτες παντα πιστοι στις παραδοσεις...
Ποτέ δεν θα ξεχασω τον μακαριτη το Γιαννοπουλο μεγαλοβδομαδιατικα στο χωριο του 
και τις σουβλες πατατεταγμενες σαν στρατιωτικο αγημα για την υποδοχη του!!!
Μιλαμε ολη η κεντρικη πλατεια τιγκα στο ξυγκι...
Μαλλον οι ντοπιοι παπαδες θα ειχαν βαφτισει τ αρνια "λαχανικα"
ακολουθωντας το παραδειγμα των μοναχων του Αγιου Ορους με τον Βουλγαροκτονο. :ROFL:

----------


## k_koulos

μπήκαν μώρε μπηκάν..... τα γίδια στο τσιγκέλι..... :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

ωρε αυτα ουτε στο παλιο καλο "φαναρι" δεν χωραν!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
κανονικη σφαγη των αμνων, βοηθεια σας...

----------


## k_koulos

έρχονται και άλλα, αυτά ήταν κατσικία που θα κοπούν για την κατάψυξη, το αρνί [για την σούβλα] την παρασκεύη.

----------


## manoulamou

ΩΧ καλα που δεν ειμαι αμνοεριφιον στην Αρκαδια... :Laughing:

----------


## k_koulos

και πού, μέχρι του αγιού κων/νου προβλέπεται να έχουμε φάει 2 κατσίκια [φωτό] 2 αρνία [Μ. Παρασκευή] ,1 προβατίνα  [πρωτομαγία] , 2 προβατίνες στο καζάνι [20 μάιου] και άλλο ενα κατσίκι στις 21/5

μήπως να το γύριζα σε χασάπης;  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Μπαα, αλλά προσεχεις την χοληστερινη και τα λιπιδια... :Cool:

----------


## k_koulos

α ξέχασα ενδιάμεσα στις 9 μάιου [αι χριστοφόρου] βραστό και γουρνοπούλα στο πρώτο πανηγύρι της σεζόν!

----------


## harris

> α ξέχασα ενδιάμεσα στις 9 μάιου [αι χριστοφόρου] βραστό και γουρνοπούλα στο πρώτο πανηγύρι της σεζόν!


Eλπίζω μόνο να τα αλείφετε με becel proactiv για την χοληστερίνη  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

:ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Πλάκα πλάκα αυτές τις μέρες θα λιώσουμε στο κρέας  :Razz:

----------


## CatMarg

Τα μισώ κ τ'αρνιά κ τα κατσίκια(ψημένα,ζωντανά τα λατρεύω).Μισώ τις σούβλες κ τις ξεροψημένες πέτσες....μπλιαχ.Οσο για τη μαγειρίτσα....ούτε να τη μυρίσω.Ασε πια τα εντόσθια κ ολες αυτές τις αηδίες!Οπότε δεν εχω κανένα πρόβλημα είτε Πάσχα είναι,ειτε σαρακοστή.Α!Τρελαίνομαι για σοκολατένια αυγά κ αυγά γενικά(κόκκινα,βραστά,ομελέτα,μάτια κ οτι άλλο μπορεί να γίνει ενα αυγό). :Cool:

----------


## k_koulos

και γώ να σου πώ απο υποχρέωση τα τρώω, λόγω του εθίμου :ROFL: 

αν δεν έχει 3 δάκτυλα ξύγκι πάνω δεν το ευχαριστίεμαι το κρέας, πολύ στεγνό ρε παιδί μου!

----------


## manoulamou

Γι αυτο πρεπει να προτιμαμε ΟΛΟΙ τα γουρουνοπουλα!
Εχουν ορατο, αμεσα αφαιρεσιμο και ταυτοχρονα πλουσιο ξυγκι... :Worthy: 


Και μαντεψτε απο που ειναι η  παραδοσιακη συνταγη... :Laughing:

----------


## DOU

Nηστευεις κανεις... :Laughing:  :Worthy: ? Οπως παντα υγιεινη διατροφη.. :Biggrin:  Αινταααααααααααααα.... :Drunk:  :Drunk:

----------


## Hengeo

Σα δε ντρέπεσαι! Μας κολάζεις μεγαλοπεμπτιάτικα!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## flamelab

> Nηστευεις κανεις...? Οπως παντα υγιεινη διατροφη.. Αινταααααααααααααα....


Όι όι  :Shocked: 

Το από κατω μ'αρεσει , το από πάνω (κοκορέτσι ) ούτε να το δω στα 10 μέτρα  :Crazy:

----------


## manoulamou

*Ου να μου χαθειτε βλασφημοι: σταυρωνεται ο Κυριος υμων και ολο στα κοψιδια ο ... μυαλος σας,
αντι να τηρειτε ευλαβικα  την πατροπαραδοτη* νηστεια* της Μεγαλης Εβδομαδος των Παθων...* :Viking: 

*Spoiler:*





Η νηστεία της αγίας και μεγάλης Εβδομάδας μαζί με αυτή της Τετάρ-της και της Παρασκευής είναι οι αρχαιότερες νηστείες της Εκκλησίας και ανάγονται στους αποστολικούς χρόνους. Αρχίζει το βράδυ της Κυ-ριακής των Βαΐων και λήγει τα ξημερώματα της Κυριακής του Πάσχα μετά το τέλος της θείας Λειτουργίας. Νηστεύουμε το κρέας, το ψάρι, τα γαλακτοκομικά, το αλκοόλ και το λάδι. Λάδι καταλύουμε μόνο την Με-γάλη Πέμπτη, λόγω του Μυστικού Δείπνου, δηλαδή της παράδοσης σε μας της θείας Ευχαριστίας. Την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή και το Μεγάλο Σάββατο η νηστεία εντείνεται ακόμη περισσότερο.
***
Τα σάββατα και τις κυριακές απαγορεύεται ρητώς η νηστεία του ελαίου,
λόγω του χαρμόσυνου χαρακτήρα των ημερών αυτών.
Νηστεύεται μόνο το Μεγάλο Σάββατο.

----------


## DOU

> *Ου να μου χαθειτε βλασφημοι: σταυρωνεται ο Κυριος υμων και ολο στα κοψιδια ο ... μυαλος σας,
> αντι να τηρειτε ευλαβικα  την πατροπαραδοτη* νηστεια* της Μεγαλης Εβδομαδος των Παθων...*
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Οι συνεπειες αν παραβιαστει η νηστεια ποιες ειναι? :Razz:  Παμε κατευθειαν στην κολαση...? :Laughing:  :Whistle: 
Ζητω τα κοψιδια,οι πανσετες,τα αρνια,τα γουρουνοπουλα, τα χωριατικα λουκανικα...etc :Worthy:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: Φατε κοσμεεεεεεεεε...

----------


## giannhs1984

εγω δεν νηστευω ουτε μια μερα μαλιστα εχω φαει ηδη δυο καρμποναρες μεσα στην εβδομαδα :ROFL: 
και το πασχα αχμμμ ναι εκει θα φαω τα κερατα μου

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic


		Μανούλαμας, σήμερα δε γιορτάζεις;  :Thinking:

----------


## evantigger

Off Topic


		Σόρρυ για το offtopic αλλά ξέρει κανείς ή καμία που μπορώ να βρω να αγοράσω ξύλινα ή μεταλλικά καλαμάκια για να φτιάξω χοιρινά σουβλάκια;

----------


## giannhs1984

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σόρρυ για το offtopic αλλά ξέρει κανείς ή καμία που μπορώ να βρω να αγοράσω ξύλινα ή μεταλλικά καλαμάκια για να φτιάξω χοιρινά σουβλάκια;


κοψε κλαδια δεντρων και καντα καλαμακια το πιο φτηνο που μπορεις να κανεις 
δεν εχετε παει ποτε εκδορμη ρε παιδια? :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σόρρυ για το offtopic αλλά ξέρει κανείς ή καμία που μπορώ να βρω να αγοράσω ξύλινα ή μεταλλικά καλαμάκια για να φτιάξω χοιρινά σουβλάκια;


Ρώτα σε κανένα σουπερμαρκετ, είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχουν.

----------


## megahead13

> Nηστευεις κανεις...? Οπως παντα υγιεινη διατροφη.. Αινταααααααααααααα....





> *Ου να μου χαθειτε βλασφημοι: σταυρωνεται ο Κυριος υμων και ολο στα κοψιδια ο ... μυαλος σας,
> αντι να τηρειτε ευλαβικα  την πατροπαραδοτη* νηστεια* της Μεγαλης Εβδομαδος των Παθων...*
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> εγω δεν νηστευω ουτε μια μερα μαλιστα εχω φαει ηδη δυο καρμποναρες μεσα στην εβδομαδα
> και το πασχα αχμμμ ναι εκει θα φαω τα κερατα μου


Λυπηθείτε με ρε !@#$!#$!  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  Αλλά που θα πάει. Σε 2 μηνάκια κατεβαίνω! Θα πάω στις ψησταριές στην Πεντέλη και κάνω... Πάσχα!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## DOU

> Λυπηθείτε με ρε !@#$!#$!    Αλλά που θα πάει. Σε 2 μηνάκια κατεβαίνω! Θα πάω στις ψησταριές στην Πεντέλη και κάνω... Πάσχα!!!


Επ! Εσυ σε διαιτα δεν εισαι? :Laughing:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ποσοι ειμαστε εδω μεσα? Πιστευω φτανει για ολους... :Laughing:  :Drunk:

----------


## megahead13

> Επ! Εσυ σε διαιτα δεν εισαι?


Της πάπιας...  :Whistle:

----------


## giannhs1984

> Της πάπιας...


και του κινεζου.. :ROFL:

----------


## megahead13

> και του κινεζου..


Φυσικά! Με τόσο ρύζι που έχω φάει εδώ πάνω τον τελευταίο καιρό θα μπορούσα να είμαι και Κινέζος...  :Laughing:

----------


## intech

> Φυσικά! Με τόσο ρύζι που έχω φάει εδώ πάνω τον τελευταίο καιρό θα μπορούσα να είμαι και Κινέζος...


Η και Κορεάτης :Smile: 


εχετε παρατηρήσει την τιμή στο ρύζι.....


Βρε παιδιά, Φαντάζεστε  κάποιος εκει μέσω κρατικής υπηρεσίας , να βρει το λινκ εκει, να δεί συτά, και να κάνει τι.
Να φάει την Οθόνη....
Ολα καλά αλλα ......

----------


## DOU

Απο τωρα αρχιζει η πραγματικη μασαμπουκα... :Drunk:  :Viking:  Προτεινω να φτιαξει ο καθενας απο δευτερα μια λιστα με οτι εφαγε το Πασχα... :Laughing:

----------


## megahead13

> Απο τωρα αρχιζει η πραγματικη μασαμπουκα... Προτεινω να φτιαξει ο καθενας απο δευτερα μια λιστα με οτι εφαγε το Πασχα...


Κανονίστε...  :Cool:

----------


## giannhs1984

> Η και Κορεάτης
> 
> 
> εχετε παρατηρήσει την τιμή στο ρύζι.....
> 
> 
> Βρε παιδιά, Φαντάζεστε  κάποιος εκει μέσω κρατικής υπηρεσίας , να βρει το λινκ εκει, να δεί συτά, και να κάνει τι.
> Να φάει την Οθόνη....
> Ολα καλά αλλα ......


η κινα κυριολεκτικα μετα τις καταστροφες εκει περα ΔΕΝ εχει ρυζι για φετος..
οποτε παρτε οτι ειναι γιατι στο ελλαντα βλεπω η τιμη του ρυζιου να μενει σταθερα εκει που θα μεινει σε λιγο καιρο...

----------


## manoulamou

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑ πεζακια μου!!!*
Μια λιστα, μα ποια λιστα; Δεν εβαψα αυγα ...

*Spoiler:*




			Πηρα ετοιμα , οπως εδω και 2-3 χρονακια, Ετσι κι αλλιως και παλιοτερα που ειχα χρονο και κουραγιο, εφτιαχνα γυρω στα 20 υπεροχα
κατακοκκινα αυγουλακια, αφου πρωτα εβαφα χερια, κατσαροχες, νεροχυτες 
και για  τι;
Σπαγααμε καμια δεκαρια στο τσουγκρισμα, ζητημα να τρωγαμε 1-2 και μετα πεταμα! ΕΕΕ οχι πια....




δεν ειχα κουραγιο  :Sad:  για μαγειριτσα την Ανασταση. Κυριακη εψησα στο φουρνο με πατατες
 τα μπουτια ενος τρυφερου κατσικιου  που εξαφανιστηκαν μαζι με μπολικες σαλατες 
μαρουλι, χωριατικη, ρωσικη, τσατζικι, 2 μπυρες και 1 αγιωργητικο(ολα αυτα στα 5)!!!
That΄s all folks... Αντε βρε και του χρονου... :Worthy:

----------


## k_koulos

ημερολόγιο δράσης

Μ Σαββάτο: γαρίδες σαγανάκι, μύδια σαγανάκι, γαριδομακαρονάδες, ουζάκια, κολοκυθάκια/μελιτζάνες/πλευρώτους ψητά και ουζάκι, όλα σε ποσότητες και συνταγές άκρως αντίθετες απο το κλήμα της ημέρας :Evil: 

Μ Σαββάρο απόγευμα: σουβλίζουμε το κοκορέτσι, και ανάβουμε την φωτιά να πέσει λίγη στάχτη, και για να δοκιμάσουμε αν είναι η φωτία καλή τα πρώτα παιδάκια πέφτουνε για το καλό

Μ Σάββατο βράδυ: αυγά, χωριάτικη σαλάτα, πατσάς απο το αρνάκι που θα σουβλιστεί, για το στομάχι "μετά την νηστεία.... :ROFL: " , και γιαούρτι χωριάτικο πηγμένο εδώ στο σπίτι με γάλα απο τον τσοπάνη της δίπλανης ραχούλας :One thumb up: 

Κυριακή του Πάσχα: πρωί   κουλούρια - τσουρέκι με τον καφέ

μετά επίσκεψη στις ψησταρίες του χωρίου [μεζεδάκια κοκορέτσι - παιδάκια - ψωμί - κεφαλοτύρι - και μανουρομυτζήθρα  :Wink: ]

μεσημερι αρνί κοκορέτσι τσατζίκι χωριάτικη αυγά 
γαλοπιτα - γαλακτομπούρικο - τούρτα 

βράδυ τίποτα ένα ποτήρι καλό malt και ένα πούρο για χαλάρωμα και λίγη γιαούρτι σπιτικία πριν τον ύπνο.

Δευτέρα του πάσχα: Πρωι λουκούμι και μαστίχα μετά την εκκλησία, τα πρώτα γλυκά στους γιώργηδες
μεσημέρι: Κατσικάκι στον φούρνο, με μακαρόνια, σαλάτες , γλυκά
βράδυ: ήρεμα πάλυ ένα ποτήρι malt και ένα πούρο, 

2 μέρες [σήμερα και αύριο] αδειάζουμε τα έτοιμα απο προχθες και την πέμπτη πάμε για χοντρό βραστό, καμία προβατίνα να λιγδώσει το αντεράκι  μας!! :Respekt: 

EDIT: όπου παραπάνω δεν αναφέρεται υπάρχει άφθονο κρασί απο τα βαρέλια στα σπίτια που μας φιλοξενούσαν, και του δικού μου συμπεριλαμβανομένου

----------


## manoulamou

:What..?: Εβδομάδα των διατροφικών... παθών
Συναγερμός στα νοσοκομεία για περιστατικά πολυφαγίας
Σιγουρα καποιοι θα ειχαν προνοησει για maalox, zantac, losec και λοιπα βοηθηματα ....... :ROFL:

----------


## flamelab

Εκκληση : Θέλουμε η manoulamas να ανεβάσει album με συνταγές  :Protest:

----------


## manoulamou

*Καποιος πεθυμησε κεφτεδακια, πειραζει ναναι με ... συνοδεια;*

----------


## manoulamou

Τωρα ειδικα για συνταγες απλες και γρηγορες κατι γινεται
απο φωτο μονο κλοπιράιτ
 καθοτι για ν ανεβασω δικες μου  :No no:  ο εξοπλισμος μου παναρχαιος!
Οσο για social group μαγειρικης ή album θα το σκεφτω ...
ερχονται μερες δυσκολες και περιπετειωδεις  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flamelab

> Τωρα ειδικα για συνταγες απλες και γρηγορες κατι γινεται
> απο φωτο μονο κλοπιράιτ
>  καθοτι για ν ανεβασω δικες μου  ο εξοπλισμος μου παναρχαιος
> οσο για social group μαγειρικης ή album θα το σκεφτω ...


Κατι θα βρεις  :Razz:  , μη βιάζεσαι  :Razz:

----------


## DOU

manoulamou σε βλεπω συντομα να "κλεβεις" τη δουλεια της βεφας.. :Laughing:  :Razz:  Μετα μενει ο μαμαλακης να εξολοθρευσεις.. :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Της Βεφας ουτε με σφαιρες - δεν την παω καθολου και σε τιποτε!
Του Μαμαλακη παλι το site ειναι μια γλυκα (εαν εξαιρεσεις
 τα κουραστικα flash) οπως και οι εκπομπες του... :Worthy: 
Περα απο πλακες εμαθα να μαγειρευω σχετικα προσφατα
λιγα φαγητα και καλα, τοσο καλα ομως, που οταν τα συγκρινω με αλλων πεπειραμενων
λεω  πως οντως χαραμιζομαι εδω μεσα (στο σπιτι μου ντεεεε!) :Redface: 

Θεωρω πως η *Aria* πρεπει να ειναι αριστη μαγειρισσα, ιδιως στα γλυκα... :Smile:

----------


## DOU

Παει και το πασχααααα...οποιος προλαβε να φαει εφαγε...Απο τωρα ξεκιναμε διαιτα... :Laughing: 
Διαλιεχτε οποια διαιτα πιστευετε οτι σας ταιριαζει.. :Razz:  :Whistle: 

ΥΓ manoulamou,καλος κ ο μαμαλακης αλλα σαν το νηστικο αρκουδι δεν εχει. :Smoker: 
*Spoiler:*












> Δίαιτα της πάπιας: Τρώμε απ' όλα και κάνουμε την πάπια.
> 
> Δίαιτα της Παναγίας: Αφού την κάνουμε ταράτσα, πιάνουμε την κοιλιά μας και αναφωνούμε: «Ωχ Παναγιά μου!».
> 
> Δίαιτα του καλαμποκιού: Τρώμε απ' όλα εκτός από καλαμπόκι!
> 
> Δίαιτα των αστροναυτών: Ένα χαπάκι κάθε 8 ώρες μαζί με μια γουλιά νερό. Τίποτε άλλο. Πολυ αποτελεσματική δίαιτα. Σε μια-δυο βδομάδες θα πετάτε αλαφροίσκιωτοι, θα σας «παίρνει» ο αέρας όταν φυσάει κλπ. Σύσταση να μην την κρατήσετε πάνω από μήνα γιατί θα αναληφθείτε (χωρίς επιστροφή) στους ουρανούς.
> 
> Δίαιτα της μπανάνας: Δύο μπανάνες το πρωί, μία μπανάνα για κολατσιό, δύο μπανάνες για μεσημέρι, δύο μπανάνες το απόγευμα για γλυκό και μία μπανάνα για βραδινό. Προτείνεται και η αγορά/ενοικίαση τροπικών δέντρων για να μπορείτε να ανεβαίνετε όποτε νιώθετε την ανάγκη, αφού θα αρχίσετε να νιώθετε σα μαϊμού.
> ...

----------


## manoulamou

Απαντουσα σε σχολιο περι Βεφας - Μαμαλακη...
Το Νηστικο Αρκουδι αξεπεραστο ειδικα λογω του σπανιου
στις μερες αυτο-σαρκασμου των Ελληνων νεας κοπης!
Επισης αγαπημενος μου (για αγορες γλυκων και βιβλιων :Razz: ) ο εθνικος μας Ζαχαροπλαστης
Στελιος Παρλιαρος: Ο,τιδηποτε σε σοκολατα σκετο κακουργημα!!!

----------


## k_koulos

ολιγον ασχετο, αλλα ισως για καπιους σχετικο.
[το λινκ εμφανιζεται καλυτερα σε εξπλορερ απο οτι σε φωφη]


Εσείς πόσο οινοτουρίστας είστε; Παίρνετε με την πρώτη ευκαιρία τους δρόμους για να επισκεφτείτε οινοποιεία στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό, ή μήπως δεν το κάνετε ποτέ γιατί βαριέστε, δεν σας ενδιαφέρει ή είχατε κάποτε μία αρνητική εμπειρία που σας σημάδεψε;

Είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς, το Ελληνικό κρασί θέλει να μάθει (από) τις εμπειρίες και τις επιθυμίες σας, για να μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει σωστά τον Έλληνα - αλλά και τον ξένο - οινοτουρίστα.

Στο τέλος αυτού του post, λίγο παρακάτω, θα βρείτε ένα link που θα σας οδηγήσει στο ηλεκτρονικό ερωτηματολόγιο που φτιάξανε στην ΕΔΟΑΟ (την ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΔΙΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ ΑΜΠΕΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΝΟΥ). Το ερωτηματολόγιο φιλοξενείται  στο In2life, που είναι και χορηγός επικοινωνίας του 1ου Συνεδρίου που διοργανώνει η ΕΔΟΑΟ για τον Οινοτουρισμό. Το Συνέδριο θα λάβει χώρα στην Λήμνο, στις αρχές του Ιουνίου. 

Τα αποτελέσματα της δημοσκόπησής μας αυτής, τα οποία θα επεξεργαστεί γνωστή εταιρεία ερευνών και δημοσκοπήσεων, θα ανακοινωθούν κατά τη διάρκεια του Συνεδρίου στη Λήμνο. Επιπλέον, όλες οι απαντήσεις θα μπουν σε κλήρωση και ένας τυχερός νικητής θα κερδίσει μια συλλεκτική φιάλη magnum ερυθρού κρασιού από κορυφαίο Ελληνικό οινοποιείο.

http://www.in2life.gr/winequestionnaire.aspx

----------


## manoulamou

Καθολου ασχετο αφου η οινογνωσια-οινοποσια ειναι αρρηκτα συνδεδεμενη με την Μασαμπουκα!
Η γελοιοδεστερη εικονα ειναι αυτη διαφορων ιδιως κοσμικων, που τριγυριζουν μ ενα ποτηρι αλκοολ στο χερι, 
μερικες φορες απασχολουν το αλλο μ ενα τσιγαρακι,  ας τ ακουμπουσαν τουλαχιστον καπου αλλου!
Παντως το ερωτηματολογιο πιο χαλια απ ολα εμφανιζεται στην Opera!!! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## k_koulos

στα αρκαδικά highlands ξεκίνησε και επίσημα η σεζόν!!

για τους φίλους της τεχνολογίας ας βάλουν στο google earth, google maps ή σε παρόμοια προγράμματα, την εξής τοποθεσία 

37.50673,22.472363

θα τους βγάλει ένα σημείο μέσα στα βουνά, εκεί υπάρχει το εξωκλήσσι του αγιου χριστοφορου , οπού και παραδοσιακά γίνεται το πρώτο πανυγήρι της σεζόν,

εκεί λοιπόν το βράδυ σήμερα τιμήσαμε γουρνοπούλα και κυρίως επειδή το επιβάλει το κρύο αρνί βραστό στα καζάνια και κρασί!! 

συνέχεια αύριο το πρώι για όσους δεν δουλέυουν για γλέντι μεσα στα βουνά!!

----------


## arrow

εγώ σήμερα κερνάω SMP γιατί έχει γεννέθλια το μεγάλο μωράκι μου...  :Smile: 

... χμ... αν περάσατε από την απόδοση ομάδας στο φόλτινγκ θα ξέρετε για τι πράγμα μιλάω...  :Whistle: 


*Spoiler:*




Souvlaki Me Pitta...  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

*ντεν φολνταρουν ολοι ματια μου
Προτιμαμε κατι τετοιο:* ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΛΑΑΑΑ!!! :Worthy:

----------


## arrow

... βρε μανούλα μου αυτό είναι καλύτερο?...  :Vava: 

άμα φάει κάποιος ένα κομμάτι μετά θέλει και μια ένεση ινσουλίνης για να συνέλθει...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

τόσο παράξενη είμαι τελικά που ψηφίζω θανάση ?  :Crazy:

----------


## manoulamou

Μια ζωη την εχουμε κι αν δεν την γλεντησουμε
τι θα καταλαβουμε,  αν δεν καζαντησουμε;;;
ΕΕΕ μια φορα στις τοσες δεν πειραζει να εξωκειλουμε!
Ασε να χουμε κατι να θυμομαστε για τα γεραματα μας,
με μονιμα υγιεινη διατροφη δεν χορταινει ουτε καν το ματι σου: :Sneer:

----------


## arrow

πέστο ξανά πέστο ξάνα
πέστο ακόμα μια φοράααα!   :Clap: 

ξέχασα να σε πω ότι το σουβλάκι σουβλάκι αλλά είμαι chocaholic!   :Laughing:

----------


## Lnk

Πώ πω, μου ανοίξατε την όρεξη! :Thinking:

----------


## DOU

> Πώ πω, μου ανοίξατε την όρεξη!




Και εχω μια πεινα τωρα... :Whistle:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Lnk

Πω ρε παναγία μου .....
Κ μια παγωμένη μπυρίτσα κ είμαστε τζέτ! :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

*Για μην ψαχνεις στα πανω ραφια του ψυγειου προηγουμενα μηνυματα
ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ:*(τυχαια επιλογη)

----------


## arrow

φασολάδα...  



ή

αστακομακαρονάδα.... 

ή κάτι άλλο?...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DOU

Διαλεγω το...κατι αλλο.. :Razz:  :Laughing:  Φασολαδα...? :Dots:  :Rant:  :Protest:

----------


## manoulamou

_Οποιος δεν εχει φαει φασολαδα ακομη και κατακαλοκαιρο
ψηλα στα Πριονια του Ολυμπου, δεν ξερει τι χανει..._
ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ 
και καθως αστακομακαροναδα πραγματικη ή την ακριβοπληρωνεις ή την ξεχνας
εννοειται πως προτιμαμε "κατι αλλο",
 δηλαδη  *δροσερο παγωτακι*,  βρεεε πονηροι!

----------


## Iannis

> *ντεν φολνταρουν ολοι ματια μου
> Προτιμαμε κατι τετοιο:* ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΛΑΑΑΑ!!!





> _Οποιος δεν εχει φαει φασολαδα ακομη και κατακαλοκαιρο
> ψηλα στα Πριονια του Ολυμπου, δεν ξερει τι χανει..._
> ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ 
> και καθως αστακομακαροναδα πραγματικη ή την ακριβοπληρωνεις ή την ξεχνας
> εννοειται πως προτιμαμε "κατι αλλο",
>  δηλαδη  *δροσερο παγωτακι*,  βρεεε πονηροι!


Μανούλαμας

Εχεις υπτα κίνητρα.

Θελεις τα χάπια για το ζαχαρο απο 2 (μεσημερι-βραδυ) να τα κάνω 3 .

Αν συνεχίσεις έτσι περναω στα σκληρα (ινσουλίνες) δεν θα γλυτώνω το τρύπημα  :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## Lnk

Ρε τι θα γίνει πιά! Σταματήστε...
Πάλι μου τρέχουν τα σάλια! :Embarassed:

----------


## flamelab

Για να ανεβαίνουν οι χοληστερίνες !

----------


## arrow

.... τα κρεμμυδάκια είναι λίγα και προτιμώ μπολικο τζατζίκι αντί γιαούρτι...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

μια βαθειά ανάσα κι εκπνοή που διώχνει τους ανεπιθύμητους μια κι έξω....  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## DOU

Για να αρχιζουν σιγα σιγα οι διαιτες... :Mad: σαν πολλες μπυροκοιλιες μαζευτηκανε στο adslgr... :Whistle:  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Σιγα μην αρχισουμε διαιτα απο ... σημερα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :: αστε απο (την αλλη) Δευτερα καλυτερα! 
Προς το παρον σαν απλο ξεκινημα ... ας μειωσουμε την ποσοτητα που κατανανωνουμε,
να αλλαξουμε το μοντελο ... διατροφης και βεβαιως να μην παραλειπουμε γευματα,
να πινουμε αφθονο νερο και φρεσκους φυσικους χυμους
αντι για μπυρονια και ανθρακουχα αναψυκτικα τιγκα στη ζαχαρη.

----------


## arrow

άσε φιλενάδα... διαβάζω ένα βιβλίο που μου έστειλε ο προσωπικός μου ταχυδρόμος...  :Smile: 


Μaximaze your metabolism του Christopher Guerriero... έφτασα στην 75 σελίδα κι ακόμα περιμένω να μπει στο θέμα... βέβαια μιλάμε για 393 σελίδες άρα μέχρι να το διαβάσω μπορεί να περάσουν και 2-3 μήνες "ελεύθερης βοσκής"...    :Drunk:

----------


## k_koulos

*Γιορτές των Κερασιών – των Νερών – των Φεγγαριών και των Ερώτων*
«Σαν του Πλατάνου το νερό, δεν θα ’βρεις σ’ άλλα μέρη
με μια γουλιά δεν θες γιατρό, με δύο βρίσκεις ταίρι »

Συμεών Θαυμαστορείτου, Μελετίου Μάρτυρος. Σελήνη 19 Ημερών, Σάββατο 24 Μάη, την ώρα του σούρουπου...

Ο Πατριωτικός Σύλλογος του Χωριού μας – για 25η συνεχή χρονιά διοργανώνει τη «ΓΙΟΡΤΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΕΡΑΣΙΩΝ» και σας καλεί στο όμορφο Χωριό μας για μια αξέχαστη βραδιά.
Κερασάκι γλυκό (χειροποίητο εννοείται, φτιαγμένο από τις νοικοκυρές του Πλατάνου), λικέρ κεράσι και βύσσινο (αφροδισιακό και αγχολυτικό ειδικά φτιαγμένο για Σας) κερασόπιτες, διάφορες άλλες κερασογεύσεις, ψητό γουρουνόπουλο, άφθονο και εξαιρετικό κρασί είναι μερικά από τα εδέσματα που θα υπάρχουν στους μπουφέδες του Συλλόγου.

Ξεχάστε λοιπόν προβλήματα, σκοτούρες, στεναχώριες – έστω και για μια βραδιά - κι ελάτε να διασκεδάσετε μαζί μας με ζωντανή Δημοτική μουσική.
Σίγουρα θα το ευχαριστηθείτε και ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΣΕΤΕ !!!!!

Το χορευτικό συγκρότημα του Πολιτιστικού Συλλόγου Τυρού Αρκαδίας
«Ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ» θα παρουσιάσει Παραδοσιακούς Δημοτικούς Χορούς

Στα πλαίσια των εκδηλώσεων θα λειτουργήσει έκθεση παλαιάς ασπρόμαυρης φωτογραφίας.


ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ
ΠΛΑΤΑΝΟΥ ΚΥΝΟΥΡΙΑΣ

εδω θα βρειτε το χωριο [το οποίο δεν ειναι δικο μου χωριο, αλλα ειναι υπεροχο......

ακόμα ο δρομος δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπει στον οδηγό να πιει ακόμα κ μισο ποτηράκι]

----------


## manoulamou

Ξεχασες το ... απαραιτητο link:
http://www.agrotravel.gr/agro/site/A...rasiwnplatanos
Για κοιτα πμως βρε ... κουλα πραματα:  
*(1) Εκτος απ την πανδαισια των κερασιων εχει ΚΑΙ ψητο γουρουνοπουλο*
(2) Γινεται τη μερα που εχει γενεθλια η κορη μου
(3)ειδα και το πατρογονικο χωριουδακι μου λιιιιιγο παρακατω: Κelefa'  ...  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## arrow

γιαμ γιαμ κεράσια...  :One thumb up:

----------


## midnightsun

υγιεινή διατροφή  :Cool:

----------


## manoulamou

> υγιεινή διατροφή


before / after  :Respekt:

----------


## midnightsun

Νέα δίαιτα (ή μέθοδος ανάκρισης  :Wink:  )... κάθεσαι και βλέπεις φωτογραφίες φαγητών, γλυκών και λοιπών δημοκρατικών δυνάμεων, αλλά δεν τρως τίποτα...

----------


## k_koulos

νέα απο το μέτωπο!

το κατσίκι [μας βγήκε λίγο βαρύ, πότε πρόλαβε το άτιμο απο το πάσχα μέχρι τώρα να παχύνει;] κρεμάστηκε στο τσιγγέλι, το γλυκό [παραδοσιακή καρυδόπιτα με παγωτό] μυρίζει στην κουζίνα, τα φυλλά απο το αμπέλι κόπηκαν προχτες και ο κιμας ζυμώθηκε [code name ντολμάδακια] ....

ολα βαίνουν καλώς στο μέτωπο, φιλία στο σπίτι!!!

----------


## flamelab

Aύριο γιορτάζουν τόσοι Κώστηδες και Ελένες που έχω να φάω τόσο ...



που θα σκάσω  :Razz:

----------


## gkimonas

Με την χαρά θα μείνεις *flame*  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Eσκασα  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Φατε ματια Μασαμπουκες και albums 
αλλά κοιλια περιδρομο!!!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DOU

> Φατε ματια Μασαμπουκες και albums 
> αλλά κοιλια περιδρομο!!!




Για να δουμε ποσα κιλα ειστε... :Razz:  Κατω οι μπυροκοιλιες! :Laughing:  :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

*Spoiler:*






Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




BMI/δεικτης μαζας σωματος: 32  :Redface:  

Στο δείκτη αυτό βρίσκεται η ΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΑΧΥΣΑΡΚΩΝ ΑΤΟΜΩΝ 
Αν είστε στο δείκτη υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος  για 
νοσήματα υπέρτασης, στεφανιαίας νόσου ή και διαβήτη τύπου Β.

Χρειάζεστε συμβουλή από τον γιατρό σας.
		








_Σιγα μην κλαψω, σιγα μην φοβηθω..._
*Ξεκινειστε τη μερα σας μ ενα πλουσιο πρωϊνο,η επιλογη δικη σας:
*

----------


## DOU

*ΠΙΤΣΑ*

* ΜΠΥΡΑ*

 *ΚΑΝΑΠΕ*

Το κλασσικο πλεον για ολους...πιτσα-μπυρα-καναπε... :Whistle:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Μετα κοιταχτειτε λιγο στον καθρεφτη...

----------


## manoulamou

Σωστος ... γιατι παρ ολο που τελειωσαν τα ποδοσφαιρα τα δικα μας
και η Eurovision, ερχεται  σε λιγο ο ... Σαββας με τον βιενουα!
Γυμναστειτε ω ανδρες αθηναιοι (και οχι μονον) ανοιγει κι ο καιρος
οι πατσες δεν ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο στην παραλια...
 :No no:

----------


## DOU

:Worthy: 

 :Worthy: 

 :Worthy: 

 :Worthy: 
*Καμια σχεση με εκεινο στα goodys...




Aν σαν πεφτουν λιγο βαρια αυτα,περνετε καπακι και μια σοδα... :Whistle:  :Laughing:  :Worthy: 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## manoulamou

Επειδη κανει ζεστη και πεθυμησα παγωτο βγηκα στον πηγαιμο για τα blogs
και ιδου τι καλα βρηκα...

----------


## flamelab

Πάω να φάω λίγο παγωτάκι  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## kloklo50

καλη ορεξη ..............

----------


## manoulamou

*Καλην ημεραν αρχοντες ...*

----------


## NaGR

τι είναι η κάτω φωτό?

----------


## DOU

> *Καλην ημεραν αρχοντες ...*


Τι ειναι η κατω φωτο? :What..?:

----------


## flamelab

Tα στοιχεια της εικονας λενε αυτα :

*CurdCheese**AppleSouffle*2NAMINAMI.jpg

Σουφλέ μήλου με πηγμένο τυρί μέσα σε κόκκινη σάλτσα ;; !  :What..?:

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


		πάστιτσιο που αυτοκτόνησε........ :Razz: 

γλυκό είναι ρε παιδιά, δηλαδή αν το λένε αμυγδαλόπιτα με ζελέ, ή πάστα αμυγδάλου με σιρόπι βύσσινο, θα έχει ρόλο στο αν θα το φάτε ή όχι;
	


στα δικά μας τώρα, φεστιβάλ χοληστερίνης!!!

ζητάω ταπεινά συγνώμη, που δεν έχω έστω και άθλια φώτο να σας δείξω θα αρκεστείτε στην περιγραφή!!!

αγροτικό αυτοκίνητο, τύπου κλειστό βαν [κλούβα άσπρη ΤΟΥΟΤΑ κλασσική για τους γνωρίζοντες]

τόπος φούρνοι vergo στο χωρίο στάδιο Τεγέας.

προορισμός: Αγ. Τριάδα Αχλαδοκάμπου

χρόνος: Χθες στις 6:30 το απόγευμα!!

[εγώ ήμουνα εκεί για να φορτώσω το δικό μου αμάξι για άλλο πανηγύρι  :Razz: ]

βλέπω τον τύπο και φορτώνει στην κλούβα τα εξης!!!

10 μισάδια γουρνοπούλα, και 5 γκιόσες ολόκληρες!!!!!

*δηλαδή για να  το θέσω ωμά και περιγραφικά, φανταστείτε την κλούβα μέχρι την μέση γεμάτη με ψημένα κρέατα!!!!* 

απλά λύγισα, και ας είχα και γώ 5 ταπεινά μισάδια να φορτώσω.....

επίσης στο μέρος που πήγαινε ο φίλος είχε *και 2 καζάνια με προβατίνα βραστή* να περιμένουν τους επίσκεπτες!!!

απλά respect και next time θα σας έχω και φωτογραφίες, να πάθετε το έμφραγμα δια μέσου internet με τόση χοληστερίνη!!!!

----------


## manoulamou

*Γλυκο απο την Εσθονια*: Curd Cheese and Apple Souffle...

*Παρτε κι ενα* σουφλε πορτοκαλι

----------


## manoulamou

*Μηπως καλυτερα* σοκολατα;;;

----------


## flamelab

> *Μηπως καλυτερα* σοκολατα;;;


 :Crying:  [τρίχρονο_mode]Τέλω και εγώ τώωωωωωωωρα  :Crying: [/τρίχρονο_mode]

----------


## DOU

> [τρίχρονο_mode]Τέλω και εγώ τώωωωωωωωρα [/τρίχρονο_mode]


Εχει πολλες θερμιδες... :No no:  :No no:  :No no: 

ΥΓ manoulamou να μας παχυνεις θες? :Whistle:  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν ξερετε τον κλασικο μυθο με την αλεπου που επειδη ειχε χασει την ουρα της
ζητησε απ το λιονταρι να γινουν ολες οι αλλες κολοβες??? :ROFL: 











οχι καλε, το ΒΜΙ μου μια χαρα σταθερο
 στο 32 ειναι...

----------


## flamelab

> οχι καλε, το ΒΜΙ μου μια χαρα σταθερο
>  στο 32 ειναι...


Nα βάλουμε το BMI, δίπλα στο Snr, το attenuation, σαν info μας ;;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## DOU

manoulamou κανενα ζελε εχεις να μας προτεινεις? :Worthy:  :Worthy:  Κατι δροσερο τελοσπαντων....και γρηγορα...γιατι λιωνουμε.. :Razz: .

----------


## manoulamou

*ο,τι πειτε*

----------


## manoulamou

*παντως σαν chocoholic συνιστω αυτο:*

----------


## gkarak

> manoulamou κανενα ζελε εχεις να μας προτεινεις? Κατι δροσερο τελοσπαντων....και γρηγορα...γιατι λιωνουμε...


http://farm1.static.flickr.com/76/19...a99579.jpg?v=0

 :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/76/19...a99579.jpg?v=0


_
Γιατι δεν εβαζες την φωτο κατ ευθειαν:


_

----------


## flamelab

Κανει πολλή ζέστη !  :Twisted Evil: 

Καλύτερα να πιούμε νεράκι 



ή αν είναι πασέ το νερό  :Razz: 

πορτοκαλαδίτσα



ή λεμονάδα προσεγμένη γιατί είναι λίγο περιεργη

----------


## DOU

> _
> Γιατι δεν εβαζες την φωτο κατ ευθειαν:
> 
> 
> _





> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/76/19...a99579.jpg?v=0





 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Ετοιμαζομαι να ριξω ενα κουβα νερο πανω μου.... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Whistle:

----------


## kuja

> Ετοιμαζομαι να ριξω ενα κουβα νερο πανω μου....



Εγω τωρα που πεινασα τι να ριξω πανω μου? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

*Μερικα δροσιστικα για τον καυσωνα ...*

----------


## freddy

ωραια μανουλα να εισαι καλαααααααααα!!!!!!

----------


## A_gamer

> *Μερικα δροσιστικα για τον καυσωνα ...*


Η θερμοκρασία γύρω μου πρέπει να έπεσε 3-4 βαθμούς...  :Worthy:

----------


## manoulamou

ΤΙΡΑΜΙΣΟΥ για το βραδακι στη βεραντα!

(θα βρειτε πολλες νοστιμιες στο http://cookthebook.blogspot.com/2007_05_01_archive.html)

----------


## DOU

manoulamou γιατι μας κακομαθαινεις? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## DOU

Eνα πεινιρλι ειναι οτι πρεπει.... :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## flamelab

Χίαρ γιου γκόου ...

----------


## DOU

> Χίαρ γιου γκόου ...


Ρε συ αυτο σαν στρογγυλη πιτσα μοιαζει πιο πολυ παρα σαν πεινιρλι... :Laughing:  Καλο παντως γιατιι εχει μπολικο κασερι λιωμενο...

----------


## manoulamou

*Πίτσες κανείς;*

----------


## crypter

και μετα τις πιτσες επιδορπιο: 





μου τρεχουν τα θάλιαααα

----------


## manoulamou

*Λιγα παγωτακια ακομη;*
(1)

----------


## manoulamou

(2) ...  :Drunk:

----------


## manoulamou

(3) αλλο ενα;

----------


## flamelab

Σταματααααα, θα  παθουμε τίποτα  :Razz:

----------


## gkimonas

Δεν θέλετε να μάθετε τι πήγα να φτιάξω και τι έφτιαξα εγώ σήμερα.  :ROFL: 

Τα μακαρόνια λασπώσανε, η έτοιμη σάλτσα που πήρα από το market με το ζόρι ξεκόλλησε από την κατσαρόλα, να δω πως θα την πλύνω τώρα.  :Mad: 

Δεν με θέλει η μαγειρική. :Whip: 

Τελικά έφαγα λίγο από αυτό, τρωγόταν δεν τρωγόταν και τελικά έβαλα μια σπανακόπιτα στον φούρνο.  :Cool: 

Την ξεπάγωσα καλά και δεν έκαψα το φύλλο.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crypter

> Τα μακαρόνια λασπώσανε, η έτοιμη σάλτσα που πήρα από το market με το ζόρι ξεκόλλησε από την κατσαρόλα, να δω πως θα την πλύνω τώρα.


μουλιασε την κατσαρολα σε ξυδι με 2-3 σταγονες ferry (που συμφερει  :Razz: ) για μια νυχτα και μετα με απλο σφουγγαρι  :Razz:

----------


## gkimonas

> μουλιασε την κατσαρολα σε ξυδι με 2-3 σταγονες ferry (που συμφερει ) για μια νυχτα και μετα με απλο σφουγγαρι


Μουλιάζει ήδη, θα δούμε αύριο τι κάνει το ferry που συμφέρει.  :ROFL:

----------


## DOU

> Μουλιάζει ήδη, θα δούμε αύριο τι κάνει το ferry που συμφέρει.


Τι εγινε τελικα με την κατσαρολα,επεζησε? :Laughing:  To ferry τελικα συμφερει η μας πουλανε παπαντζα? :Laughing: 




Τι κακο πραγμα να σκεφτεσαι σουβλακια πρωινιατικα... :Laughing:

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


		αυτα δεν είναι σουβλάκια, είναι καλαμάκια!!!!!

----------


## crypter

> Τι εγινε τελικα με την κατσαρολα,επεζησε? To ferry τελικα συμφερει η μας πουλανε παπαντζα?
> 
> 
> Τι κακο πραγμα να σκεφτεσαι σουβλακια πρωινιατικα...


σουβλακι team;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## DOU

> σουβλακι team;


Yeah.. :Laughing:  :Laughing: 





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		αυτα δεν είναι σουβλάκια, είναι καλαμάκια!!!!!


To ιδιο μου κανει... :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## crypter

Off Topic





> Yeah..


 :Laughing:  εισαι μελος η απλα σου γυαλισαν τα σουβλακια;  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## DOU

Off Topic





Off Topic






> εισαι μελος η απλα σου γυαλισαν τα σουβλακια;




Moυ γυαλισαν.. :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## axinosgr

Όποιος - α είναι να ανηφορίσει ή να κατηφορίσει προς Νότια Εύβοια μεριά να κάνει μια στάση στο *Λευκαντί* (είναι κοντά στο Βασιλικό, πάντα Ν. Εύβοια μιλάμε), και το μαγαζί ονομάζεται *Λωτός*.

Όποιος πάει θα με θυμηθεί, με *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* μόνο μην παραγγείλετε πολλά γιατί θα τρελαθείτε.... :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Και πολλα να μην παραγγειλουν,  οι μεριδες ειναι ηδη πελωριες ...  :Razz: 
Οπως και στην Ζακυνθο ο Μαλάνος εαν θες εγγυημενο 
και χορταστικο φαγητο, εκει θα πας στα σιγουρα!
Μην περιμενετε βεβαια τιποτε εξωτικα, δηθεν γκουρμε κλπ εεε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gkimonas

> Όποιος - α είναι να ανηφορίσει ή να κατηφορίσει προς Νότια Εύβοια μεριά να κάνει μια στάση στο *Λευκαντί* (είναι κοντά στο Βασιλικό, πάντα Ν. Εύβοια μιλάμε), και το μαγαζί ονομάζεται *Λωτός*.
> 
> Όποιος πάει θα με θυμηθεί, με *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* μόνο μην παραγγείλετε πολλά γιατί θα τρελαθείτε....


 :Respekt: 

Πες τους τι μέγεθος έχουν οι μερίδες τους. :Razz: 

Μιλάμε κορυφαία πιάτα.

----------


## axinosgr

> Και πολλα να μην παραγγειλουν,  οι μεριδες ειναι ηδη πελωριες ...


 Πώς φαίνεται η καλοφαγού... :Wink: ...και κοσμογυρισμένη... :One thumb up: 

Πρέπει μια μέρα το adslgr να μαζευτούμε να πάμε αξίζει ο άτιμος... :Worthy:  :Worthy: 



> Οπως και στην Ζακυνθο ο Μαλάνος εαν θες εγγυημενο 
> και χορταστικο φαγητο, εκει θα πας στα σιγουρα!
> Μην περιμενετε βεβαια τιποτε εξωτικα, δηθεν γκουρμε κλπ εεε


 Έτσι πρέπει τα καλά και ωραία να φαίνονται και να συζητιούνται.... :One thumb up: 




> Πες τους τι μέγεθος έχουν οι μερίδες τους.
> 
> Μιλάμε κορυφαία πιάτα.


 Έχω κάπου κάτι φωτό μόλις τις βρώ πόσταρα.... :Wink:

----------


## DOU

> Πρέπει μια μέρα το adslgr να μαζευτούμε να πάμε αξίζει ο άτιμος...


Που θα χωρεσουν ολοι? :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## axinosgr

> Που θα χωρεσουν ολοι?


 Όλοι καλοί χωράνε.... :Wink:

----------


## Hunter 85

Παιδες ασχετο αλλα εγω πεθυμησα βραστο (ενα τραγι κτλ)! Αντε να έρθει ο χειμώνας!!!

Δεν παμε καλά!!!!
ΘΕΛΩ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## manoulamou

http://karvouna.wordpress.com/2007/11/27/tragos_fourno/
Συνηθως τετοια ... μεζεδακια απολαμβανεις στα ορεινα της Αρκαδιας!
 :Smile:

----------


## crypter

αχαχα ανεβασε την ως συνημμενο ωρε, γεμισε η οθονη με την σαλτσα  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Αυτες οι μακαροναδες στην μασαμπουκα, εχουν κακο παρελθον! :Razz:

----------


## giwrgosth

Έλα βρε μανούλα μας πρωί πρωί! Πριν δύο εβδομάδες γύρισα από Ιταλία όπου έτρωγα 2-3 τη μέρα και έχω κάποια κιλά να χάσω  :Sorry:

----------


## alekan

Λαχανοντολμάδες (ή σαρμάδες, αναλόγως της καταγωγής σας)

----------


## manoulamou

*ο,τι πειτε στο πιατο σας* :Razz:

----------


## neeklia

*Μουσακάς...σταθερή αξία*

----------


## manoulamou

Μετα τα σοκολατοειδη ενα απ τ αγαπημενα μου γλυκα ... Καρυδοπιτα!

----------


## k_koulos

προχτές ειχαμε βραστό της αγιας παρασκευης, εδω στο διπλανό χωριο στο πανηγύρι :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

*Ολο μας κανεις να ξελιγωνομαστε, αλλά ουτε φωτο ουτε συνταγες βλεπουμε!*

Η Φωτια εσβησε στο Καλογερικο;:
Ολο στην περιοχη της Μεγαλοπολης πιανει φετος...:hmm

----------


## manoulamou

*να και κατι σε βραστο ... σουπα κλπ*

Αυτο και το προηγουμενο τα δανειστηκα απ τους μποντιμπιλντεραδες μας

----------


## k_koulos

ντρέπομαι ρε σεις, να πηγαίνω πάνω απο τα καζάνια και να τραβάω φωτό σαν τους γιαπωνέζουσ......

συνταγή είναι απλή, παίρνουμε ένα φλόγιστρο, [συσκεή με γκάζι που έχουν οι τσοπάνηδες κυρίως εδω τριγύρο], ένα καζάνι γανωμένο [μην μας πάει και κανα κόψιμο δεν λέει], νερό απο την πήγη και βότανα απο την πλαγία του βουνού [κανα θρούμπι, κανα φλασκούνι, γενικά οτι έτρωγε το ζώο]

τα βάζουμε πάνω στη φωτία και προσθέτουμε το κρεας τεμαχισμένο σε μερίδες. το ξαφρίζουμε και το αφήνουμε να βράσει αρκετές ώρες με επίβλεψη για να διώχνουμε μύγες απο την κουτάλα, και να μην πάρει και καμία φωτία.....

ε μόλις γίνει το σερβίρουμε σε μερίδες [απο 10 ευρώ η μία μέρχι 10 ευρώ η τρείς αναλόγα με το πόσο καρμίριδες είμαστε], και αν είμαστε και καλοφαγάδες, στο ζουμάκι βάζουμε τραχανά να βράσει και έχουμε και σούπα για συνοδευτικό. εναλακτικά στο αμάξι έχουμε δικία μας κατσαρόλα ή τάπερ που να κλείνει καλά, και να μην διαστέλεται απο το ζεστό ζουμί, και βάζουμε μέσα ζουμί να πάρουμε για το σπίτι!!!!

αλατί πιπέρι λεμόνι στο πιάτο του ο καθένας.....



Off Topic


		για την φωτία δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν ακούω αεροπλάνα/ελικόπτερα ίσως να την πιάσανε....

----------


## axinosgr

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από gkimonas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πες τους τι μέγεθος έχουν οι μερίδες τους.
> 
> Μιλάμε κορυφαία πιάτα.
> 
> ...


Λοιπόν βρήκα μια φωτογραφία από μία και μόνο μία μακαρονάδα.... :Razz:  (για μέτρο σύγκρισης δείτε το μαχαίρι κάτω από τη πιατέλα.... :Scared: ...ναι καλά διαβάσατε κάτω από τη πιατέλα... :ROFL: )...αααα....είναι και σε σμίκρυνση η φωτογραφία για να χωρέσει..... :Razz:

----------


## crypter

αα δεν αντεχω, τωρα με σκοτωνεις axinosgr, εχω να φαω απο το πρωι (και τοτε εφαγα μονο μια μικρη τυροπιτα και μου δειχνεις και τετοια φαγητα; μου τρεχουν τα σαλια καθομαι και το κοιταω και φανταζομαι ποοοσο νοστιμο ειναι   :Shocked:

----------


## Hunter 85

> αα δεν αντεχω, τωρα με σκοτωνεις axinosgr, εχω να φαω απο το πρωι (και τοτε εφαγα μονο μια μικρη τυροπιτα και μου δειχνεις και τετοια φαγητα; μου τρεχουν τα σαλια καθομαι και το κοιταω και φανταζομαι ποοοσο νοστιμο ειναι


Δεν υπάρχει πουθενα φαγητό εκει κοντα;

----------


## crypter

> Δεν υπάρχει πουθενα φαγητό εκει κοντα;


υπαρχουν σουβλαντζιδικα και αλλα τετοια προχειραδικα (αλλα δεν μου αρεσει να τρωω τοσο προχειρο φαγητο) και αν παραγγειλω κατι καλο απο αυτα τα μαγαζια(π.χ. παστιτσιο η μουσακα η εστω καποιο πιατο θα ειναι σιγουρα μπαγιατικο τουλαχιστον μιας ημερας οποτε  προτιμω να πεινασω)  :Razz:  , ειναι και αδειο το ψυγειο, παλι με ανθυγεινα "χοληστερωδη" σουβλακια θα την βγαλω  :Sad: 


*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Εγώ τί να πω που τα λιγουρεύομαι, αλλα αν το'χω μπροστά μου θα φάω το μισό;;  :Razz:

----------


## crypter

καλα τελικα αναγκαστηκα να την βγαλω με αυτα

 :Razz:  :Razz: 




> Εγώ τί να πω που τα λιγουρεύομαι, αλλα αν το'χω μπροστά μου θα φάω το μισό;;


ντροπη  :Whip:  μην τα λες καν αυτα σε νημα που μιλαει για φαι, θα αποκτησεις negative rep 

*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## DOU

> καλα τελικα αναγκαστηκα να την βγαλω με αυτα


Mια χαρα,ως συνηθως ετσι τη βγαζουμε πολλες φορες... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manoulamou

Παντως στα Πατησια μια ανασα ειστε απ το "το Χρυσο" στην Πλατεια Βικτωριας, 


*Spoiler:*




			Αθηνα *  Πλατεία Βικτορίας 2, (210-8823343), Λειτουργία: 07:00-00:00, Delivery: 11:00-23:00




δεν κανω διαφημιση (δουλευε παλια η κορη μου εκει) προχειραδικο ειναι 
αλλά λιγο πιο ποιοτικο και κυριως εαν ξερετε Μπουγατσα/πιτα Σερρων
 με ο,τι τραβαει η ψυχη σας μεσα απο γλυκια γεμιση μεχρι την πιο χορταστικη για να τιγκαρετε στομαχι!

----------


## axinosgr

> Παντως στα Πατησια μια ανασα ειστε απ το "το Χρυσο" στην Πλατεια Βικτωριας, 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Αθηνα *  Πλατεία Βικτορίας 2, (210-8823343), Λειτουργία: 07:00-00:00, Delivery: 11:00-23:00
> ...


Σε παραδέχομαι manoulamou ότι ποιοτική τρύπα υπάρχει την έχεις ξετρυπώσει... :One thumb up:

----------


## DOU

Καιρος για ενα καλαμποκι...βραστο η...ψητο.... :Smile:  :Razz:

----------


## hammer21

Εχω πεθυμησει πολυ μια κοτοσαλατα

----------


## DOU

Εχει κανεις γενεθλεια η γιορταζει σημερα?  :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Drunk: Αντε περιμενουμε κερασμα... :Laughing: περασε η ωρα κ ακομα τπτ... :Laughing: 

ΥΓ manoulamou αργεις...κανε πιο γρηγορα... :Protest:  :1000balloons:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Αχρηστη η σημερινη νεολαια, αχρηστη (και ... αχριστη :Razz: )
οσοι δεν κεραστηκατε στα γενεθλια τουρτα
οριστε η ... _κοτοσαλατα_:


*Spoiler:*




* Δροσερή κοτοσαλάτα*
*Υλικά:*

300γρ. στήθος κοτόπουλου
150γρ. φινόκιο
3 καρότα
150γρ. γιαούρτι
4 κουταλάκια μαγιονέζα
Αλάτι
*
Εκτέλεση:*

1.Σε μια κατσαρόλα με αλατισμένο νερό βράστε το κοτόπουλο.

2.Αφήστε το να κρυώσει και κόψτε το σε μικρά κομματάκια.

3.Τρίψτε τα καρότα και ψιλοκόψτε το φινόκιο.

4.Σε ένα μεγάλο μπολ ανακατέψτε όλα τα υλικά (κοτόπουλο, γιαούρτι, καρότα, φινόκιο, μαγιονέζα) και αλατίστε.

5.Βάλτε την στο ψυγείο για καμιά ωρίτσα για να είναι δροσερή.

6.Σερβίρετέ την πάνω σε φύλλα μαρουλιού ή κόκκινου λάχανου!!

----------


## DOU

Για σημερα τι εχει το μενου?  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## crypter

> Για σημερα τι εχει το μενου?


πατσα  :Razz:  (μπλιαχ  :Razz: )

----------


## manoulamou

Πολυ καλος (οχι πως μ αρεσει) για τους ξενυχτηδες!!!
Στρωνεις στομαχι και πας για υπνο ...

ΑΝΤΕ μερα που ειναι σας εχω κινεζικο:

----------


## DOU

> ΑΝΤΕ μερα που ειναι σας εχω κινεζικο:


Τα πιρουνια που ειναι? :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## ANDREASOMAGEIRAS

λαβράκι "άγριο" αν είναι και γύρο στο 2κιλο ακόμη καλλίτερα, φυσικά στη σχάρα. και του δίνει περισότερη νοστιμάδα αν το έχεις πιασμένο μόνος σου, έστω και με την βοήθεια κάποιου άλλου, αλλά το πιασμένο είναι 100 φορές ποιό νόστιμο απ'το αγοραστό.

----------


## manoulamou

Μαγειρα παροντος πας αλλος υποκλινεται! :Smile: 
Ομως τραβα να ψαρεψεις τετοιο κελεπουρι και σε τι νερα;
Εννοειται πως μετα θα μας φαινεται βασιλικος μεζες!
 :Worthy:

----------


## ANDREASOMAGEIRAS

αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στην παρέα από κινητό τηλέφωνο και δεν μου είναι εύκολο να ανεβάσω κάποια φωτογραφία αλλά πιστέψτε με ότι οι ακρογιαλιές της Πιερίας που εχω την τύχη να βρίσκομαι τούς τελευταίους 3 χειμώνες είναι από τούς καλλίτερους λαβράκοτόπους της πατρίδος μας.

----------


## ANDREASOMAGEIRAS

ας κάνω μια προσπάθεια να ανεβάσω μια εικόνα

----------


## karakou

Που είναι η φωτό ρε; :Laughing: 
 Να φας Λαυράκι στη παραλία Κατερίνης κ τι στο κόσμο :Fish smack: 
Γενικά η Κατερίνη έχει απίστευτες ψαρούκλες!

----------


## karakou

Ωπ τι έχουμε σήμερα;

----------


## crypter

μπλιαχ καραβιδες;  :Razz: 
εδω ειναι το καλο macho φαι  :Razz: 


και εδω για τους πολυ macho  :Razz:  :Razz: 

*Spoiler:*





ΩΜΗ  :Laughing:

----------


## DOU

Eλα να γεμιζει το τραπεζι... :Razz: 

*Πατατουλες τιγανητες*


*Χταποδακι στη σχαρα λεμονατο*(το λεμονι που ειναι? :Thinking: )


*Σαλατες*






*Μπυρα παγωμενη*


*Γλυκακι για το τελος*


 

 

 


ΥΓ Και που ειστε,οι βασικες μεριδες δεν εχουν ερθει ακομα... :Razz:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

*Spoiler:*





Απο δευτερα γυμναστηριο ε,για να μην ξεχνιωμαστε... :Razz:  :ROFL:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## karakou

@CRYPTER γαρίδες είναι :Smile:  :Razz: 
@DOU λίγα είναι αυτά :Laughing:

----------


## axinosgr

@manoulamou: ψάχνω να βρω κάποιο site που να αναφέρεται στην "Argentina" (Μαραθώνα μεριά)...ξέρεις εσύ... :Wink:  εάν βρεις κάτι πόσταρε σε παρακαλώ εάν βρεις και φώτο ακόμα καλύτερα για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι... :Smile:

----------


## neeklia

> @manoulamou: ψάχνω να βρω κάποιο site που να αναφέρεται στην "Argentina" (Μαραθώνα μεριά)...ξέρεις εσύ... εάν βρεις κάτι πόσταρε σε παρακαλώ εάν βρεις και φώτο ακόμα καλύτερα για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι...


Argentina? Μετά την ιστορία με το msg εγώ δεν περνάω ούτε απ'εξω...

----------


## manoulamou

Σιγα το προβλημα για κατι τετοια υπαρχει παντα το Αθηνοραμα
Κρεατικα ... αφιερωματα σε τι αλλο την Τσικνοπεμπτη ...
Ακομη ...  στο gourmed.gr Που θα βρείτε το καλύτερο κρέας στα κάρβουνα - εντός & εκτός Αθηνών!



*Spoiler:*




KREAS/ ARGENTINA
Μπιτάκου 3, Καλέντζι Μαραθώνα, 22940-66476, 2294067827
Ο κυρ Νίκος έμαθε τα μυστικά της σχάρας στην Αργεντινή, συνεχίζουν οι γιοι του. 
Σάβ., Κυρ. & μεσημέρι. Έως 12 π.μ. Κλειστά Kυρ. (βρ.), Δευτ. € 20-25.
		






> Argentina? Μετά την ιστορία με το _msg_ εγώ δεν περνάω ούτε απ'εξω...


*Για πε, για πε ...*  :Thinking:  Ααα ΝΑΙ msg
εεε ειπαμε μας την εχουν στημενη, αλλα δεν ειναι κι ολοι ιδιοι ...

----------


## neeklia

> Σιγα το προβλημα για κατι τετοια υπαρχει παντα το Αθηνοραμα
> Κρεατικα ... αφιερωματα σε τι αλλο την Τσικνοπεμπτη ...
> Ακομη ...  στο gourmed.gr Που θα βρείτε το καλύτερο κρέας στα κάρβουνα - εντός & εκτός Αθηνών!
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> ...


Την εν λόγω ταβέρνα την είχανε κλείσει για ένα διάστημα λόγω του οτι η αγορανομία είχε βρει ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης έκανε εκτεταμένη χρήση msg. (Αυτή η ιστορία πριν απο 2-3 χρόνια). Φίλος που διαμένει μόνιμα στο Σχοινιά μου επιβεβαίωσε την παραπάνω ιστορία, και έκτοτε...ούτε απ'έξω...

----------


## manoulamou

"Δεν την ξερω δεν με ξερει, υποφερει και (δεν) υποφερω"... :Razz: 
Κρεατικα μονο στο σπιτι μου και για εκτος μονο στις διακοπες και σε κανα χορο συλλογου ... 
Για τον Βαγγελη στο Ψαλιδι με το ξακουστο ψαρονεφρι
 εχετε ακουσει κατι αναλογο;





ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ - ΨΑΡΟΝΕΦΡΙ - Ταβέρνες Πέλικα 64, Μαρούσι, Αθήνα Τηλ: 210 282 2515

----------


## neeklia

Όχι δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα. Μια και είναι στην περιοχή σου (και θα την ξέρεις) έχει καλό φαγητό?
Τιμές?

----------


## manoulamou

Όποτε πηγα ηταν κερασμενα απο φιλους που γιορταζαν.
Τιγκα το μαγαζι απο οικογενειες και ζευγαρακια, γι αυτο πιστευω οι τιμες να ειναι χαμηλες.
Τα μεζεδακια παντα φρεσκα και τραγανα χωρις κατι ιδιαιτερο.
Το μονο που εγγυημενα μπορω να πω ειδικα για το Ψαρονεφρι ... .  :Respekt: 
 Ζουμερο αλλά και ψημενο οσο ακριβως χρειαζοταν!

----------


## axinosgr

> Argentina? Μετά την ιστορία με το msg εγώ δεν περνάω ούτε απ'εξω...


 


> Την εν λόγω ταβέρνα την είχανε κλείσει για ένα διάστημα λόγω του οτι η αγορανομία είχε βρει ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης έκανε εκτεταμένη χρήση msg. (Αυτή η ιστορία πριν απο 2-3 χρόνια). Φίλος που διαμένει μόνιμα στο Σχοινιά μου επιβεβαίωσε την παραπάνω ιστορία, και έκτοτε...ούτε απ'έξω...


Πολύ κρίμα γιατί ήταν αξιόλογη μασαμπούκα..... :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 




> Σιγα το προβλημα για κατι τετοια υπαρχει παντα το Αθηνοραμα
> Κρεατικα ... αφιερωματα σε τι αλλο την Τσικνοπεμπτη ...
> Ακομη ...  στο gourmed.gr Που θα βρείτε το καλύτερο κρέας στα κάρβουνα - εντός & εκτός Αθηνών!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Μπράβο manoulamou... :Wink: 
Δεν παίζεσαι.... :Cool: 




> "Δεν την ξερω δεν με ξερει, υποφερει και (δεν) υποφερω"...
> Κρεατικα μονο στο σπιτι μου και για εκτος μονο στις διακοπες και σε κανα χορο συλλογου ... 
> Για τον Βαγγελη στο Ψαλιδι με το ξακουστο ψαρονεφρι
>  εχετε ακουσει κατι αναλογο;
> 
> ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ - ΨΑΡΟΝΕΦΡΙ - Ταβέρνες Πέλικα 64, Μαρούσι, Αθήνα Τηλ: 210 282 2515


Άλλη μια "τρύπα" για φαγητό.... :Wink:  εύγε manoulamou.... :One thumb up:

----------


## k_koulos

μια συνταγή που φαντάζει πολύ :slourp:   [εικονίδιο να τρέχουν τα σάλια δεν έβρισκα sorry]

http://telegourmet.weebly.com/1/post...acciatora.html




Off Topic


		έχει και φωτό εκεί, δεν τις αναπαράγω εδώ, για λόγους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.

----------


## karakou

Δε ξέρω για εσάς αλλά εγώ αύριο θα φάω τσιπουρίτσα μούρλια :Fish:  :OneEye:

----------


## mosaic

πάω να φτιάξω γλυκό "*Μωσαϊκό*"  :OneEye: 

Μπισκότα πτι-μπερ έχουμε !
ζάχαρη άχνη έχουμε !
κακάο ουφ και από αυτό έχουμε ! 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . . . .
οπς αλουμινόχαρτο δεν έχουμε 
καλά ίδωμεν. . .

_έφυγααααααα_  :Superman:

----------


## manoulamou

*Προφιτερολ*, ενα κλασικο γλυκο
 μετα την αμιμητη περιγραφη του Κωνσταντινου :Razz: 





*Spoiler:*





*Συστατικά*
    * Σουδάκια
    * 1 1/2 κούπα γάλα
    * 4 κουταλακια κορν φλάουρ
    * 1/2 κούπα ζάχαρη
    * 4 κροκους
    * 200 γρ. σοκολάτα κουβερτούρα
    * 2 κουταλιές κονιάκ ή λίγη βανίλια
    * 400 γρ. σαντιγύ
*Οδηγίες*
   1. Βράστε το γάλα. Ανακατέψτε σε κατσαρόλα το κορν φλάουρ με τη ζάχαρη και τους κρόκους.
 Ρίξτε μονομιάς το γάλα ανακατεύοντας και βράστε την κρέμα σε χαμηλή φωτιά να πήξει.
   2. Ρίξτε την κουβερτούρα σε κομματάκια μέσα στην κρέμα κι ανακατέψτε τη να λιώσει
 και να ενσωματωθεί με την κρέμα.
   3. Αφήστε να κρυώσει λίγο, ρίξτε κι ανακατέψτε το κονιάκ ή τη βανίλια. 
Αφήστε τη να κρυώσει.
   4. Ρίξτε μέσα το 1/3 της κρέμας σαντιγύ κι ανακατέψτε την απαλά, να ενσωματωθεί. 
Με την υπόλοιπη σαντιγύ γεμίστε τα σουδάκια.
   5. Βάλτε τα μισά σουδάκια σ' ένα μπολ και σκεπάστε τα με τη μισή κρέμα σοκολάτας.
 Βάλτε από πάνω τα υπόλοιπα σου και σκεπάστε τα με την υπόλοιπη κρέμα. 
Φυλάξτε το γλυκό στο ψυγείο...




*................................................*

----------


## miltmaster3

εφτιαξα κατι τορτελινια πριν απο λιγο .............. :Wink: 
ειμαι μακαρονας τι να κανουμε

----------


## manoulamou

_Ουδεις ασφαλτος  όπως ειπε και η αηδος
 Αντζελα εκ της βιλας εις την Μυκονον και ορωσα τον Ατλαντικον βεβαιως-βεβαιως..._. :ROFL:

----------


## miltmaster3

> _Ουδεις ασφαλτος  όπως ειπε και οι αηδος
>  Αντζελα εκ της βιλας εις την Μυκονον και ορωσα τον Ατλαντικον βεβαιως-βεβαιως..._.


το 2 εφτιαξα  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

Εγώ μόλις τελείωσα την τονοσαλάτα και την τυρόπιτα για το αυριανό γενέθλιο γεύμα μου.
Η τυρόπιτα θα ψηθεί αύριο το μεσημέρι (ελπίζω να μην την κάψω), η τονοσαλάτα είναι έτοιμη και τα σπάει.

----------


## miltmaster3

> Εγώ μόλις τελείωσα την τονοσαλάτα και την τυρόπιτα για το αυριανό γενέθλιο γεύμα μου.
> Η τυρόπιτα θα ψηθεί αύριο το μεσημέρι (ελπίζω να μην την κάψω), η τονοσαλάτα είναι έτοιμη και τα σπάει.


μου επεσαν τα σαλια  :Smile:  θα περιμενω προσκληση για αυριο  :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Η αλήθεια είναι όιτι έχω αραιώσει από το φόρουμ λίγο, αλλά δεν το ξεχνώ. Πάρτε το κάτι τις για την λιγούρα  :Smile:

----------


## BlueAngel

Μια παραλλαγή του αγαπημένου μου γλυκού(σλουρπ!) : 
Millefeuille με φρούτα του δάσους

Φρούτα του δάσους
150 γρ. φράουλες 
150 γρ. βατόμουρα 
50 γρ. μούρα 

Για τη ζύμη
110 γρ. αλεύρι με ελάχιστο αλάτι 
60 γρ. βούτυρο παγωμένο 
1 κουταλιά χυμό λεμονιού 
1 αβγό χτυπημένο 
2 κουταλιές ζάχαρη άχνη 

Για την κρέμα
1 αβγό συν ένας κρόκος αβγού 
25 γρ. ζάχαρη κανονική 
200 ml γάλα 
20 γρ. αλεύρι 
Λίγη βανίλια 

Γαρνίρισμα
150 ml φρέσκια κρέμα 
1 κουταλιά ζάχαρη κανονική και λίγη ζάχαρη άχνη για πασπάλισμα 
1. Βάλτε το αλεύρι με το ελάχιστο αλάτι σ’ ένα σκεύος και ανακατέψτε με το βούτυρο. Προσθέστε λίγες σταγόνες νερό και το χυμό λεμονιού. Κάντε μια ομοιόμορφη ζύμη. Βάλτε τη στο ψυγείο για 30 λεπτά. Ανοίξτε φύλλο και τοποθετήστε το σ’ ένα τετράγωνο ταψί 30Χ30 εκ. Κάντε τρύπες με το πιρούνι και αλείψτε από πάνω το χτυπημένο αβγό. Ψήστε τη για 10-12 λεπτά. Πασπαλίστε τη με τη ζάχαρη και βάλτε τη στο grill μέχρι να καραμελώσει. Κόψτε τη σε τρία ίσα ορθογώνια τμήματα. 

2. Σπάστε το αβγό σ’ ένα σκεύος, προσθέστε το κροκάδι και τη ζάχαρη και ανακατέψτε μέχρι ν’ αφρατέψουν. Ζεστάνετε το γάλα, προσθέστε μέσα το μείγμα αβγών και ανακατέψτε μέχρι ν’ αρχίσει να πήζει. Ρίξτε μέσα το αλεύρι, ανακατεύοντας καλά μέχρι να πήξει εντελώς και να βγάζει φουσκάλες. Προσθέστε τη βανίλια. Αποσύρετε την κρέμα από τη φωτιά και σκεπάστε τη με νάιλον μεμβράνη, για να μη στεγνώσει. Αφήστε να κρυώσει καλά. Χτυπήστε τη φρέσκια κρέμα με τη ζάχαρη μέχρι να πήξει και βουλιάξτε τη μέσα στην κρύα κρέμα με το αβγό. 

3. Πάρτε ένα κομμάτι από το μπισκότο, βάλτε από πάνω κρέμα και μετά λίγα φρούτα του δάσους. Έπειτα ξανακάνετε το ίδιο και τελειώστε με ένα κομμάτι μπισκότου από πάνω. 

Πασπαλίστε το με ζάχαρη άχνη.    
Και...καλή όρεξη!!! :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

*Οντως σλουρπ !!! Θελει πολλη τεχνη,  αλλά εαν το πετυχεις φρεσκο ειναι ...*  :Worthy:

----------


## flamelab

:Respekt:  στο Μιλφέιγ  :Smile:

----------


## crypter

Κρεπα με μαρμελαδα ροδακινο και βατομουρο σημερα για πρωινο  :Razz:   :Very Happy:  
νιαμ  :Razz: 

φοβερο και το μιλφειγ.  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## BlueAngel

Ξανασλουρπ!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Εμενα το αγαπημενο μου γλυκο αυτη την εποχη ηταν ανεκαθεν οι *δίπλες*!
Ομως τις βρισκεις σπανια και πολυ πιο δυσκολο ειναι να τις πετυχεις σωστες δηλαδη
φρεσκες, τραγανες και μελωμενες     



Δυο συνταγες (1) της ... γιαγιας Ελενης της ωραιας 


*Spoiler:*




*Υλικά:*
    * 8 αυγά
    * 8 κουτ. σούπας ζάχαρη άχνη
    * 3 κουτ. σούπας κονιάκ
    * 3 κουτ. σούπας λεμόνι
    * 1 κουτ. σούπας μπέικιν
    * αλεύρι σκληρό (όσο πάρει - η γιαγιά δεν έγραφε ποσότητα, περίπου 1 κιλό μου πήρε)
    * λάδι για το τηγάνισμα (έβαλα σπορέλαιο - ευτυχώς που δεν ξέρει από ίντερνετ γιατί αν το μάθαινε θα με πέταγε έξω από το σπίτι της - μόνο της ελιάς είναι λάδι!)
    * μέλι, καρύδι τριμμένο, σησάμι, κανέλλα για το σερβίρισμα
*Εκτέλεση:*
Τα αυγά να τα χτυπήσεις λίγο και να τα ρίξεις στη λεκανίτσα με τα υπόλοιπα υλικά - αλλά να μην είναι παγωμένα... Τίποτα να μην βάζεις κατευθείαν απ' το ψυγείο γιατί δεν γίνεται καλό το ζυμάρι! Ζύμωσέ τα καλά με το χέρι να γίνουν ζύμη που να μην σου κολλάει στα χέρια αλλά όχι πολύ σφιχτή και δεν ανοίγουν μετά τα φύλλα. Μήν ρίξεις μεμιάς όλο το αλεύρι μήπως δεν το σηκώσει... Ασε τη ζύμη να περιμένει λίγο.
Το λάδι να το βάλεις να κάψει σε κατσαρολάκι όχι σε τηγάνι, για να'ναι βαθύ και να σου φουσκώσουν ωραία οι δίπλες. Τα φύλλα να τα ανοίγεις ένα ένα για να μην ξεραίνονται - όχι πολύ λεπτά, πάχος όσο ένα εικοσάρικο περίπου (κέρμα 2-ευρω σημερινό). Για να γίνουν ωραίες διπλωτές, κόβεις το φύλλο - με τη ροδελίτσα να'ναι και δαντελωτά γύρω γύρω - σε κομμάτια περίπου τόσα (μού 'δειξε με τα χέρια κομμάτια περίπου 7Χ12 εκ) και την ώρα που τα ρίχνεις στο λάδι τα διπλώνεις στα τρία. Μήν ρίχνεις πολλές μαζί στο λάδι, 2-3 τη φορά για να προλαβαίνεις, γιατί γίνονται γρήγορα και θα σου αρπάξουν. Θα δείς που μόλις πέφτει στο λάδι πάει στον πάτο, και αμέσως φουσκώνει και ανεβαίνει πάνω. Ένα γύρισμα να χρυσίσει κι από την άλλη και είναι έτοιμη. Αυτή η δόση θα σου βγάλει δυο ταψιά.
   - Και το σιρόπι γιαγιά;
    - Πφφφ... σιρόπια! Οι δίπλες θέλουν μέλι αγνό. Κάθε στρώση που θα βάζεις στο ταψί, θα ρίχνεις μέλι με το κουτάλι όπως στους λουκουμάδες. Όπως θα είναι ζεστές οι δίπλες θα το τραβάνε. Και θα ρίχνεις και τα καρύδια με το σησάμι, και μπόλικη κανέλλα! Άντε.. καλή επιτυχία και καλοφάγωτες!




και 

(2) απ την πατριδα μου την Μανη που κανονι δεν την πιανει  :Smile: 


*Spoiler:*




			Για 60 περίπου κομμάτια δίπλες θα χρειασθούμε 
10 αυγά χωριάτικα 1½ κιλό αλεύρι (περίπου) για όλες τις χρήσεις1 κουταλάκι αλάτι 4 κουταλιές της σούπας ζάχαρη3 βανίλλιες και καλό λάδι για το τηγάνισμα1 κιλό μέλι για το μέλωμα, καρύδι και κανέλλα.
Πρώτα-πρώτα κτυπάμε πολύ καλά τ’ ασπράδια και προσθέταμε σε αυτά τους κρόκους κτυπημένους με την ζάχαρη.
Εν συνεχεία προσθέταμε το αλάτι, τις βανίλλιες και λίγο-λίγο το αλεύρι, ανακατεύοντας με το χέρι.
Θέλει προσοχή, διότι η ζύμη σφίγγει πολύ εύκολα. Πρέπει να είναι μέτρια προς το σκληρό. Αφού ζυμώσωμε πολύ καλά το ζυμάρι, λαδώνοντας τα χέρια μας συχνά για να μην κολλάνε, αρχίζαμε ν' ανοίγωμε τα φύλλα με τον πλάστη ή με το ειδικό μηχάνημα. Τα φύλλα πρέπει να είναι λεπτά και να απλωθούν ένα-ένα σε επιφάνεια στρωμένη με ύφασμα για να μην κολλήσουν.
Για το τηγάνισμα, θα χρειαστούμε ένα βαθύ και μεγάλο τηγάνι, με μπόλικο ελαιόλαδο. Η φωτιά μας θα πρέπει να είναι δυνατή, αλλά να μην καπνίζει το λάδι. Κόβομε τα φύλλα της ζύμης, τετράγωνα κομμάτια 8Χ8cm περίπου ή λωρίδες και τα ψήνομε, διπλώνοντας τα σε διάφορα σχήματα.
Το κλασικό σχήμα είναι ο κύλινδρος αλλά και τα μαντηλάκια, οι φιόγκοι και τα γαρύφαλλα. Ένα-ένα κομμάτι που ψήνεται το βγάζομε σε ένα σουρωτήρι για να στραγγίζουν τα λάδια του.
Για το μέλωμα, ετοιμάζαμε ένα ζεστό σιρόπι από 1 κιλό μέλι + 3/4 ποτηριού νερό (να βράσουν 2').
Βουτάμε μια-μια τις δίπλες στο σιρόπι και τις βάζομε ξανά σε τρυπητό να στραγγίσουν. Τις στολίζαμε με ψιλοκομμένο καρύδι και κανέλλα και τις παρουσιάζαμε μέσα σε μεγάλους δίσκους ή καλαθάκια.
		



_ΚΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ!!!_

----------


## Linus

Εγώ μόλις τελείωσα την πίτσα, αλλά πεινάω ακόμα.. Τι κάνουμε τώρα??  :Thinking:   :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> Εγώ μόλις τελείωσα την πίτσα, αλλά πεινάω ακόμα.. Τι κάνουμε τώρα??


Μετά την πίτσα;  Εύκολο:  βουρρρρ στη μερέντα!  :Superman:

----------


## flamelab

Κρέπα με την μερέντα μέσα !!

----------


## G.F.D

Πωπωωω,εγω πριν κάτι ώρες έφαγα κάτι αποτυχημένα σουβλάκια.Το πρωτο το έπαιξα λόγω πείνας,το δευτερο έφαγε σουτ.Ολοι χαλάνε ρε γαμώτο :Rant:

----------


## manoulamou

Ειδικα σε ο,τι περιεχει κρεας ή ακομη χειροτερα _κιμα_
να ειστε πολυ προσεκτικοι απο πού το προμηθευεστε!!!



Σουβλακια στο Μαρουσι  παιρνουμε απ το Μυθο ή   VIDMA   ...



Για κραιπαλες εχει αρκετα στη γειτονια ...

----------


## G.F.D

ΟΚ,delivery στην Μύκονο κάνουν; :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Αμα ψαξεις HomeDelivery ολο και κατι θα βρεθει ... για την δεινοπαθουσα παραμεθοριο νησο... :Razz: 
http://www.mykonosreport.gr/food.htm
http://www.greekinfolinks.com/snackb...ood_pizza.html

----------


## hammer21

> Πωπωωω,εγω πριν κάτι ώρες έφαγα κάτι αποτυχημένα σουβλάκια.Το πρωτο το έπαιξα λόγω πείνας,το δευτερο έφαγε σουτ.Ολοι χαλάνε ρε γαμώτο


Ημουν ετοιμος να σου στειλω πμ, με το τηλεφωνο του δικου αλλα εχουμε ενα θεμα με την αποσταση(μετα το ειδα :ROFL:  :ROFL: ).Σε νιωθω παντως(οπως και ολοι οι αντρες εδω μεσα :Razz: )

----------


## G.F.D

> Αμα ψαξεις HomeDelivery ολο και κατι θα βρεθει ... για την δεινοπαθουσα παραμεθοριο νησο...
> http://www.mykonosreport.gr/food.htm
> http://www.greekinfolinks.com/snackb...ood_pizza.html





> Ημουν ετοιμος να σου στειλω πμ, με το τηλεφωνο του δικου αλλα εχουμε ενα θεμα με την αποσταση(μετα το ειδα).Σε νιωθω παντως(οπως και ολοι οι αντρες εδω μεσα)


Εμείς εδώ σαν μικρή κοινωνία που είμαστε το πάμε στο underground( :Razz: ),απο στόμα σε στόμα.Στο πρώτο link manoulamou που έστειλες πχ. το Μαερειό εχει πράγματικά πολύ καλό φαγητό,το piccolo αν και τσιμπάει λιγο κάνει κατι σαντουιτσιες οργασμό σκέτο.Τώρα κάποια απο τα άλλα που έχει εκεί κατά το παρελθόν τους έχουν πιάσει με  σάπια κρέατα και άλλο την ώρα που σου κάνει την πίτα να μαζέυει στην ζούλα την κατσαριδούλα που βολτάρει στον τοίχο.Καλή μας όρεξη λοιπόν :Biggrin: 
 Ευχαριστώ,σας ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## manoulamou

_Σαν βγεις γυρο-βολια ολα τα fora που σεβονται τον εαυτο τους
εχουν κι απο μια συζητηση για το καλυτερο σουβλακι_

Δεν σκοπευα να σας ταΐσω με ... παραδοσιακο ... κινεζικο!: :Wink: 
ΟΚ ο Λευτερης  ειναι καθαρος στα βρωμικα του;
Αμα το πολυψαξουμε παντως θα παμε απο ασιτια, αφου ολο και κατι  μας ξεφευγει
 ειτε απο υγειονομικη αποψη ειτε απο καρκινογονα συστατικα!
Μας εχουνε ζωσμενους απο παντου οι νεφελιμ και οι ελοχιμ.

Για να σας γλυκανω λοιπον, οριστε μια απλη συνταγη για _ΣΑΜΑΛΙ_


*Spoiler:*




*Υλικά:*
    * 200 gr. Σιμιγδάλι (χοντρό)
    * 1300gr. Σιμιγδάλι (ψιλό)
    * 850 gr. Ζάχαρη
    * 500 gr. Γάλα (αγελαδινό)
    * 2 gr. Αμμωνία
    * 2 gr.Μπέκιν
    * 10 gr. Μαστίχα Χίου (αλεσμένη)
    * 3 Αυγά
    * 100 gr. Γιαούρτι (πρόβειο)
    * 150 gr. Αμύγδαλα λευκά (ψίχα)
*Υλικά για σιρόπι:*
    * 1,5 κιλό Νερό
    * 2200 gr. Ζάχαρη
    * 100 gr. Γλυκόζη
    * ½ Φλιτζανάκι Χυμό Λεμόνι
*Προετοιμασία:*
Σε μια κατσαρόλα βάζουμε το γάλα την ζάχαρη, την αμμωνία, την μαστίχα και τα αυγά Ανακατεύουμε και ζεσταίνουμε λίγο το μίγμα για να αφομοιωθούν καλά τα υλικά. Το βγάζουμε από την φωτιά προσθέτοντας το ψιλό σιμιγδάλι και το μπέκιν αφού το ανακατέψουμε καλά κι γίνει ομοιόμορφη η ζύμη μας, την ρίχνουμε σε ταψί της προτίμησης μας και το στρώνουμε καλά.
Μετά με ένα μαχαίρι χαράσσουμε το γλυκό σε κομμάτια και προσθέτουμε για γαρνιτούρα ένα ή δύο αμύγδαλα. Έπειτα, σε προθερμασμένο φούρνο ψήνουμε στους 200 oC για 30-45 λεπτά περίπου ( πάνω κάτω, χωρίς αέρα).
Μόλις ψηθεί το γλυκό, ζεστό όπως είναι, περνάμε το γιαούρτι από πάνω σε όλη την επιφάνεια με ένα πινελάκι Τέλος σιροπιάζουμε με χλιαρό σιρόπι το γλυκό μας.
*Προετοιμασία για σιρόπι:*
Σε μια κατσαρόλα ρίχνουμε το νερό, την ζάχαρη και την γλυκόζη βράζοντας σε σιγανή φωτιά. Μόλις το σιρόπι πάρει βράση ρίχνουμε το χυμό λεμονιού μέσα στη κατσαρόλα και ανακατεύουμε. Έπειτα το βράζουμε καλά μέχρι να δέσει.

----------


## G.F.D

Ο Λευτερης είναι :Respekt: (θες 3 όμως για να χορτάσεις),γενικά ότι φάς εκεί αξίζει.

Σάμαλι,MMMMM!!Το έκανες το μαγικό σου πρωι πρωι :Smile:

----------


## mosaic

Αν ξαφνικα μας πιανει η ορεξη για πιτσα, αλλα και δεν θελουμε να παραγγειλουμε απο εξω, αλλα και απο υλικα παλι δεν εχουμε και πολλα λολ αχαχαχα 
για να δουμε. . . . απο το τιποτα  κατι ισως μπορεσουμε να φτιαξουμε παμε στα ντουλαπια μας  

λοιπον καλο το ετοιμο πλαστικο ζυμαρι για πιτσα, αλλα εμεις ας φτιαξουμε ενα χειροποιητο ευκολα γρηγορα και χωρις ζυμωμα παρακαλω  :Smile: 
(δε θα λερωσουμε τα χερακια μας)

*1 μερος:* 
- 2 φλιτζανια του τσαγιου αλευρι για ολες τις χρησεις 
- 125 gr. βουτυρο
- 1 αυγο ΄΄η 1 κροκο (εγω εβαλα ενα αυγο)
- 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου αλατι
- 1 φλιτζανι τσαγιου νερο σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου (θα δειτε ποσο χρειαζεται) 

και με ενα κουταλι (εγω με πιρουνι) αρχιζουμε το ανακατεμα 

και vouala! οπως διακρινεται στη photo εριξα και λιγο ριγανι (οπου παρα-εριξα) 
σας προτεινω να βαλετε πολυ λιγοτερο ετσι για μυρωδια 

(στο ταψι/πυρεξ που θα βαλουμε τη ζυμη, αλειφουμε καλα τη βαση με βουτυρο)

παμε στο *β μερος:* 
- ριχνουμε μια κουταλια της σουπας κετσαπ και απλωνουμε με προσοχη στη ζυμη (οπου ειναι μαλακια) 
- ενα στρωμα τυρι γκουντα (στο δικο μου ταψι, 4 φετες)
- ενα στρωμα παριζα . . . .επισης 4 φετες  (χρησιμοποιω μια συγκεκριμενη παριζα, εχει σημασια ειναι απιστευτα ευγευστη) για να μην θεωρηθει διαφημιση, μπορειτε να με ρωτησετε στο πμ
- ενα στρωμα φρεσκια ντοματα, στη ντοματα εγω βγαζω τη φλουδα, το προτεινω και σ εσας
- ενα στρωμα λωριδες πιπεριας. . . . 
- βεβαιως μπορειτε να προσθεσετε οτι θελετε! (ειπαμε οτι εχουν τα ντουλαπια μας και το ψυγειο μας)
- και τελος, πλουσια πλουσια τριμμενο τυρι 
- εχει τη σημασια του, απο πανω 2-3 μικρες μπαλιτσες βουτυρο 

ψηνουμε στο φουρνο για 30 με 40 λεπτα (εμενα προσωπικα δε μου αρεσει με τον αερα, και αναλογως το φουρνο)

παραθετω/ακολουθουν εικονες 




_"βεβαιως απολαυσαμε την πιτσα ακουγοντας τους φοβερους και τρομερους Mayrhzwnikous 
που απο τα γελια κοντεψαμε να πνιγουμε"_  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

ΤΗΧ *mosaic*: φανταζομαι  το πυρεξ δεν θα ηθελε πλυσιμο μετα...: :ROFL: 
Τετοιες φωτογραφιες μονο σε blogs συνταγων εχω δει! :Respekt: 

Και θυμηθηκα την manoula mou να φοραει παντα ρουχα με κοντα μανικια
για να μπορει όποτε θελει να ζυμωνει στην μεγαλη κοκκινη λεκανη...

----------


## treli@ris

Δεν ειχα τι να κανω χτες και να που μου ηρθε ιδεα να κατσω να φτιαξω λουκουμαδες  :Very Happy: 

Ειχε περισσεψει ενα κουτι Γιωτης Λουκουμαδες απο παλια και ειπα να το αξιοποιησω. ,

*Spoiler:*




			εσεις περιμενατε οτι θα κατσω να φτιαξω με αλευρι, νερο κλπ?? χαχα πλακα κανετε
		



Να σου λοιπον που ξεκινησα

Η ζυμη των 5 λεπτων ηταν ετοιμη με λιγο χτυπημα νερο και στην ακρουλα για 30-40 λεπτα μεχρι να κατσει


Αφου εκατσε  :Razz:  ωρα για το τηγανι. Ειδατε τι ωραια μπαλακια που εφταξα. Μερικα βγηκαν στραβα αλλα τι να κανουμε


Τα πρωτα εχουν βγει. Μη νομιζετε εχει κι αλλα, το εφτιαξα ολο το κουτι  :Laughing: 


Εφτασε η ωρα της μασαμπουκας. Ελιωσα και τη σοκολατα που μου εφερε ενας φιλος ζαχαροπλαστης και ΩΩ να σου οι υπεροχοι λουκουμαδες


Σε 20 λεπτα ειχανε εξαφανιστει. Δυστυχως δεν εμειναν για σας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crypter

> Δεν ειχα τι να κανω χτες και να που μου ηρθε ιδεα να κατσω να φτιαξω λουκουμαδες 
> 
> Ειχε περισσεψει ενα κουτι Γιωτης Λουκουμαδες απο παλια και ειπα να το αξιοποιησω. ,
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  
Πωπω παω να φαω κατι να συνελθω. Αυτα ειναι. :Razz: 

Α και για να μην ειμαι offtopic τηγανιτες με αυγα:


 :Razz:

----------


## alestros

Σαν τον Butters απ το Southpark μοιάζει :P  (Ήθελε λιγότερο μαλλί βέβαια...)

----------


## manoulamou

Το κακο με τα περισσοτερα "ετοιμα" ή τις "ολασε1πακετο και καθαρισες" λυσεις
περαν των συντηρητικων ακομη κι αν προκειται για "αθωα" οπως αλατι ή/και ζαχαρη
ειναι πως (1) δεν ξερεις τι ακριβως ποιοτητας υλικα χρησιμοποιουν
(2)στην πραξη σπανια σε γλυτωνουν απο τοσο χρονο και κοπο
που να αξιζει πραγματικα να τα αγορασεις. :No no: 
Ειδικα σαλτσες, σουπες, κέικ, μπεσαμελ, πουρεδες μακρυα!!!
Οσο για το τελικο αποτελεσμα, 
ισως εαν πεινας σαν λυκος τοτε μπορει και να σ αρεσουν... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ΟΜΩΣ Λουκουμαδες, επειδη τους εκανε παλια η manoulamou καποιες φορες 
που εφερα απ το supermarket , δεν καταλαβα μεγαλη διαφορα απ τους δικους της. 
Λετε λογω πειρας να τους "διορθωσε";;; :Thinking:

----------


## DOU

Καλα ολα αυτα τα φαγητα,νοστιμα ειναι ,ωραια φαινονται αλλα...

  :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Linus

> Καλα ολα αυτα τα φαγητα,νοστιμα ειναι ,ωραια φαινονται αλλα...


Έλα μωρε τώρα σιγά, ας φάμε σημερα... Από Δευτέρα όμως ...δίαιτα  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

*Καλο μηνα, και απο αυριο διαιτα!*



Και για να μπορει να μας ζυγισει η ζυγαρια... να μην θελουμε πλαστιγγα του ΟΣΕ... :Razz: 
_10 υγιεινά σνακ για το γραφείο_
_35 υγιεινά σνακ... για τις δύσκολες ωρές της δίαιτας_

Κι επειδη οι διαβητικοι εχουν ψυχη συνταγες νοστιμες και υγιεινες. :Smile:

----------


## crypter

Aνεπαναληπτη μασαμπουκα σημερα. Εφαγα το μεγαλυτερο σουβλακι ever (τουλαχιστον ετσι μου φανηκε :Razz: ) Το εβγαλα και φωτογραφια διπλα σε ενα 5ευρω για να συγκρινετε μεγεθος: 



 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
ΜΟΝΟ 3,5 ΕΥΡΩ!  :Respekt:  που τοσο δεν χορταινω και με 3 σουβλακια κανονικα των 1,90 ευρω . Και πεντανοστιμο εννοειται.  :Very Happy:

----------


## crypter

Α ξεχασα να πω, το μαγαζι με το τεραστιο σουβλακι ειναι το Πολύγευστο στο Ηρακλειο. Φοβερη μασα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## DOU



----------


## hammer21

Μαυρο ψωμι?Μπααα.Δεν μ'αρεσει.

----------


## BlueAngel

> Μαυρο ψωμι?Μπααα.Δεν μ'αρεσει.



Ασ'το θα το παρω εγω! (πολυσπορο ειναι) 
Παρε το μπιφτεκι εσυ! :Razz:

----------


## hammer21

> Παρε το μπιφτεκι εσυ!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## BlueAngel

> 



Μη γελας, παιδι μου! Θα σου πεσει απ'το στομα και θα στο φαει καμιά γατα!!! :Wink: 



Λοιπον, συνταγή:
Περιγραφή
Αυτός ο μουσακάς είναι πραγματικά ελαφρύς γιατί οι μελιτζάνες είναι ψητές και αντί για μπεσαμέλ η κρέμα γίνεται με γιαούρτι. Δοκιμάστε και δεν θα τον ξεχάσετε. 

Συστατικά
3 μεγάλες μελιτζάνες φλάσκες κομμένες σε μέτριες φέτες 
5 μεγάλες πατάτες κομμένες σε μέτριες φέτες 
150 γρ. Kerrygold Regato τριμμένο 
Λίγο ελαιόλαδο 
Σπορέλαιο για τηγάνισμα 
Χοντρό αλάτι 


Για τον κιμά

750 γρ. κιμά 
1 μεγάλο κρεμμύδι ψιλοκομμένο 
3 ώριμες ντομάτες τριμμένες 
6 κ.σ ελαιόλαδο 
1 φλ. νερό 
1 κ.σ πελτέ ντομάτας 
1 κ.γ ζάχαρη 
1 ξύλο κανέλας 
½ κ.γ μπαχάρι τριμμένο 
Αλάτι / πιπέρι 


Για την κρέμα

2 κεσεδάκια γιαούρτι στραγγιστό 
2 αυγά 
200 γρ. Kerrygold Regato τριμμένο 
Αλάτι / πιπέρι 

Στα γρήγορα
Κατηγορία
Λαδερά
ΚιμάδεςΦτιάχνει
1 κανονικού μεγάθους πυρέξ

Οδηγίες

Στη σχάρα του φούρνου απλώνουμε μία λαδόκολλα και αραδιάζουμε τις φέτες της μελιτζάνας. 
Ραντίζουμε με ελαιόλαδο και πασπαλίζουμε με χοντρό αλάτι. 
Ψήνουμε σε προθερμασμένο φούρνο στους 200 βαθμούς μέχρι να μαραθούν οι μελιτζάνες. 
Αλατίζουμε τις φέτες πατάτες και τηγανίζουμε στο σπορέλαιο μέχρι να μαλακώσουν. 
Αραδιάζουμε σε χαρτί κουζίνας για να απορροφήσει το περιττό λάδι. 
Για τον κιμά 
Σοτάρουμε στο ελαιόλαδο το κρεμμύδι μέχρι να γυαλίσει. 
Προσθέτουμε τον κιμά και ανακατεύουμε καλά μέχρι να ασπρίσει ο κιμάς και να μην υπάρχουν σβώλοι. 
Διαλύουμε τον πελτέ ντομάτας στο νερό. 
Προσθέτουμε στον κιμά την ντομάτα, τον πελτέ, τη ζάχαρη, το ξύλο κανέλας, το μπαχάρι, αλάτι και πιπέρι. 
Αφήνουμε τον κιμά να βράσει και να απορροφήσει τα υγρά. 
Για την κρέμα
Σε ένα μπολ ανακατεύουμε το γιαούρτι, τα αυγά, το μισό τυρί και φρεσκοτριμμένο πιπέρι. 
Σε ένα πυρέξ βάζουμε τις μελιτζάνες σε στρώση, τις πατάτες τον κιμά και τελειώνουμε με την κρέμα. Πασπαλίζουμε με το υπόλοιπο τριμμένο τυρί. 
Ψήνουμε σε προθερμασμένο φούρνο στους 200 βαθμούς για 40 λεπτά. 

Λίγα μυστικά ακόμα
Ο πραγματικός μουσακάς έχει γιαούρτι και όχι μπεσαμέλ. Άλλωστε που να βρεθεί γαλλική συνταγή κρέμας (μπεσαμέλ) σε ανατολίτικη συνταγή. Αν και στην Αρχαία Ελλάδα ο Μουσακάς υπήρχε με τη μορφή στρώσεων λαχανικών και τελείωμα με κρέμα από αφρόγαλα.

----------


## iloxos

> Aνεπαναληπτη μασαμπουκα σημερα. Εφαγα το μεγαλυτερο σουβλακι ever (τουλαχιστον ετσι μου φανηκε) Το εβγαλα και φωτογραφια διπλα σε ενα 5ευρω για να συγκρινετε μεγεθος: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΟΝΟ 3,5 ΕΥΡΩ!  που τοσο δεν χορταινω και με 3 σουβλακια κανονικα των 1,90 ευρω . Και πεντανοστιμο εννοειται.


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

που να τρέχουμε εκεί πάνω όμως... κάτι σε πιο νοτια;;;

----------


## crypter

> που να τρέχουμε εκεί πάνω όμως... κάτι σε πιο νοτια;;;


Μπα δεν ξερω κατι αντιστοιχα καλο. Ακουσα οτι εχει και αλλο ενα παραρτημα το μαγαζι (πολυγευστο) αλλα δεν εχω ιδεα που ειναι. Οταν ξαναπερασω θα ενημερωσω. :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## papadopoulos02

> Aνεπαναληπτη μασαμπουκα σημερα. Εφαγα το μεγαλυτερο σουβλακι ever (τουλαχιστον ετσι μου φανηκε) Το εβγαλα και φωτογραφια διπλα σε ενα 5ευρω για να συγκρινετε μεγεθος: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΟΝΟ 3,5 ΕΥΡΩ!  που τοσο δεν χορταινω και με 3 σουβλακια κανονικα των 1,90 ευρω . Και πεντανοστιμο εννοειται.


σουβλακι ειναι ι ειναι ενας μικρος γυρος??
γιατι εχω μπερδευτει τωρα!
αυριο θα μαζευτουν τα παιδια σπιτι μου και θα παρουμε καμια 15 αρια γυρους και σουβλακια 
θα σας στειλω φοτο  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## gkarak

Κανα Αρνι στη Σούβλα δεν θα μπεί στο post για μας τους ξενιτεμένους?

----------


## aria

> Κανα Αρνι στη Σούβλα δεν θα μπεί στο post για μας τους ξενιτεμένους?


Έφτασεεεεεε  :Razz:   Και αρνί και κατσίκι!

----------


## gkarak

> Έφτασεεεεεε   Και αρνί και κατσίκι!


Thank you Thank you  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## manoulamou

πωπωωωω ξενερωτες ηλεκτρικες σουβλες! :Razz: 
Προσωπικα αγοραζω κατσικακι χωρις τα εντερα (λιγοτερο λιπος και μυρουδια ελαφρυτερη).
Βραζω το κεφαλακι με τη συκωταρια και στο ζωμο ριχνω το ρυζι για τη μαγειριτσα.
Την Κυριακη το υπολοιπο το κανω στο φουρνο με πατατες χοντροκομμενες για ολη την οικογενεια...





*Spoiler:*




			Εαν θελετε να σιχαθειτε τελειως
*Spoiler:*




			δειτε τις εικονες του link


και να μην ξαναφατε ποτέ αρνακι ...

----------


## aria

Εμ βέβαια ηλεκτρικές σούβλες, με το χαμό που γινόταν από ετοιμασίες, το μόνο που μας έλειπε ήταν να καθόμασταν στον ήλιο να γυρνάμε σούβλες!  :Razz: 

Φέτος καθάρισα και έντερα πάντως και για πρώτη χρονιά έκανα υπόκλιση στη μάνα μου που το έκαμνε αυτό τόσα χρόνια για τη μαγειρίτσα, τα είδα όλα!  :Laughing: 

Πάντως εκτός από αυτά τα δύο, είχαμε και αρνί φουρνιστό γεμιστό  :Chef:

----------


## k_koulos

μην μου ζητατε φωτο....... λολ

Χαιρετώ και εγώ την παρέα

Αναφορά πολέμου [από Μ. Τετάρτη μεσημέρι – μέχρι χθες Δευτέρα του Πάσχα] σε διάφορες περιστάσεις εντός των Αρκαδικών highlands, φυσικά για αρκετά άτομα, δεν είμαι μοναχοφαης ..... λολ

1 κασόνι amstel
10 lt τσίπουρο [σπιτικό και εμπορικό]
2 lt ούζο [Χίου και Καλαμάτας]
Ένα βαρέλι κρασί των 100 lt [μοσχοφίλερο]
20 guiness στο τσιγκάκι με την μπίλια
1 κιλό εσπρεσσο σε κόκκους [για ξύπνημα και για ξενερωμα]
½ μπουκάλι Glenfarclas 30yo
1 μπουκάλι lagavullin 16yo
1 μπουκάλι white & Mckey 19yo
Διάφορες άλλες μικροποσότητες blend
½ μπουκάλι campari με αρκετή σόδα για την χώνεψη


Από φαγώσιμα

4 αρνιά [συνολικό βάρος 50 κιλά] μόνο για σούβλα
2 κατσίκια [15 κιλά] παιδάκια
7 κοκορέτσια [10 μέτρα]
½ τενεκές φέτα
3 κατσαρόλες γιαούρτι [πρόβεια σπιτική η μία για το τζατζίκι]
1 καταψύκτης κατεψυγμένα θαλασσινά [2 κυβικά τουλάχιστον]
1 τσουβάλι πατάτες Τριπόλεως
5 συσκευασίες μπούτια κοτόπουλο
2 αγγούρια [υγιεινή διατροφή…… λολ ….. για την παρασκευή τζατζικιού]
1 τελάρο ντομάτες
5 κιλά λεμόνια
52 αυγά χωριάτικα
2 πατσές προβατίσιες
2 πασχαλιάτικες κουλούρες ψωμί
1 τενεκές λάδι


2 τσουρέκια [το ένα με γέμιση κάστανο]
2 λαμαρίνες γαλοκούλουρα
1 ταψί γαλακτομπούρεκο σπιτικό
4 ταψία γαλόπιτα σπιτική
2 κιλά δίπλες Καλαμάτας


ΜΕΓΑΛΟΙ ΧΟΡΗΓΟΙ

ΤΑΞΙ Τρίπολης [respect στα 2 παιδιά που έχουμε το τηλ τους και μας μεταφέρουν με ασφάλεια τις πιο περίεργες ώρες]

----------


## k_koulos

μπηκαν οι προβατινες κ βραζουν, α ρε γλεντια

----------


## k_koulos

ενα κέρασμα για την γιορτή μου!

μουσακάς [πατάτα μελιτζάνα-τσακώνικη για να είναι πιο ελαφρύς]

αρνάκι μεγαλωμένο στα αρκαδικά Highlands με πατατούλες Τρίπολης [ο ξυλόφρουρνος με τόση ζέστη μας τελείωσε :Sorry: ]

κουνέλι με καρύδια σκορδαλία

[100% αρκαδικό έδεσμα, κουνέλι εκτροφής μας, καρύδια απο τις καρυδιές, σκόρδα Τριπόλεως απο ντόπιο σπόρο, ξύδι απο κρασοστάφυλα φιλέρι με παραδοσιακή μαγιά για ξύδι απο τον παππού.....]

ντολμαδάκια [δεν έχει γίνει η σάλτσα με το αυγό και το λεμόνι ακόμα οπότε το πιάτο σας χαλάει λίγο την θέα.... αλλά χωρίς το πιάτο δεν βράζουν σωστά.....]

----------


## mosaic

Τι λες μεγάλε  :Respekt:  πωπωπω και για επιδόρπιο θέλουμε ένα δροσιστικό γλυκό με παγωτό να το σερβίρετε παρακαλώ…… μιαμ μιαμ

Χρόνια σου Πολλά κ. k_koulos ότι επιθυμείς να το πάθεις!!!  :Razz:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Chosen

> ενα κέρασμα για την γιορτή μου!
> 
> μουσακάς [πατάτα μελιτζάνα-τσακώνικη για να είναι πιο ελαφρύς]
> 
> αρνάκι μεγαλωμένο στα αρκαδικά Highlands με πατατούλες Τρίπολης [ο ξυλόφρουρνος με τόση ζέστη μας τελείωσε]
> 
> κουνέλι με καρύδια σκορδαλία
> 
> [100% αρκαδικό έδεσμα, κουνέλι εκτροφής μας, καρύδια απο τις καρυδιές, σκόρδα Τριπόλεως απο ντόπιο σπόρο, ξύδι απο κρασοστάφυλα φιλέρι με παραδοσιακή μαγιά για ξύδι απο τον παππού.....]
> ...


Ένα ban στο παλικάρι, περικαλώς  :Sad:

----------


## k_koulos

κοιτα για επιδόρπιο παίζουν τα εξής [δεν έχει φωτό για να μην στεναχωριέται ο φίλος μου στα ξένα]

μήλα Τριπόλεως με μέλι και κανέλα
γιαούρτι πρόβειο με γλυκό του κουταλιού βύσσινο
σεραγλί με μπόλικο καρύδι
κουραμπιέδες
και καμιά τούρτα απο τους επισκέπτες ......

συνοδεία με φιλέρι απο το βαρέλι, δροσιστικό νερό απο την πηγή[του διπλανού χωριού ....  :Laughing: ],και σόδες ΗΒΗ [οι tuborg είναι βαριές......  :Wink: ]

----------


## Iannis

> *Καλο μηνα, και απο αυριο διαιτα!*
> 
> 
> Κι επειδη οι διαβητικοι εχουν ψυχη συνταγες νοστιμες και υγιεινες.


Eδω εγραψες φιλεναδα  :One thumb up: 

[quote=manoulamou;2774573]πωπωωωω ξενερωτες ηλεκτρικες σουβλες! :Razz: 
Προσωπικα αγοραζω κατσικακι χωρις τα εντερα (λιγοτερο λιπος και μυρουδια ελαφρυτερη).
[quote]


Προσωπικά εχω καταργήσει πλήρως τα αμνοερίφια απο την διατροφή μου τωρα και 30 χρονια.

Σου προτείνω να κανεις το ιδιο  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: Iannis πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εμ βέβαια ηλεκτρικές σούβλες, με το χαμό που γινόταν από ετοιμασίες, το μόνο που μας έλειπε ήταν να καθόμασταν στον ήλιο να γυρνάμε σούβλες! 
> 
> Φέτος καθάρισα και έντερα πάντως και για πρώτη χρονιά έκανα υπόκλιση στη μάνα μου που το έκαμνε αυτό τόσα χρόνια για τη μαγειρίτσα, τα είδα όλα! 
> 
> Πάντως εκτός από αυτά τα δύο, είχαμε και αρνί φουρνιστό γεμιστό


φιλενάδα συγχαρητήρια για τα γαλόνια Ο τουιτυ που ειναι?

----------


## DaCoM.

> πωπωωωω ξενερωτες ηλεκτρικες σουβλες!
> Προσωπικα αγοραζω κατσικακι χωρις τα εντερα (λιγοτερο λιπος και μυρουδια ελαφρυτερη).
> Βραζω το κεφαλακι με τη συκωταρια και στο ζωμο ριχνω το ρυζι για τη μαγειριτσα.
> Την Κυριακη το υπολοιπο το κανω στο φουρνο με πατατες χοντροκομμενες για ολη την οικογενεια...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το επομενο πασχα θα με καλεσεις για φαγητο? :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: DaCoM. πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και το λιπον για εμενα το ωραιοτερο φαγητο ειναι μπιφτεκια γεμιστα με φετα μαζι με σπαγγετι με κοκκινη σαλτσα και σαλατα μαρουλι με σαλτσα κετσαπ με μαγονεζα (ενοω ανακατεμενη κετσαπ και μαγιονεζα βγενει ενα ροζ απαλο χρωματακι και απο γευση αλλα τιποτα) τωρα που τα γραφω αυτα με εχεισ πιασει μια πεινα  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Απ ο,τι βλεπω υπαρχουν πολλοι υποψηφιοι μεταξυ μας για το Ωνασειο... :Razz: 

Καποτε η καταναλωση κρεατος γινοταν μονο με αφορμη ξεχωριστα γεγονοτα και γιορτες
τις τελευταιες δεκαετιες ομως, γιναμε τελειως αμερικανακια ακομη και στη λεβεντογεννα Κρητη
όπου η παλια εξαισια παραδοσιακη διατροφη της 


αντικατασταθηκε με ακρατη ανελεητη σφαγη των αμνων!!!
 :Drunk:

----------


## gkarak

> Απ ο,τι βλεπω υπαρχουν πολλοι υποψηφιοι μεταξυ μας για το Ωνασειο...


Πωπω ντάκος... ΜΑκάρι να μπορούσα να έβρισκα εδώ στην Αγγλία  :Sad: 

Μπορεί να μου πεί κανείς πως μπορώ να κάνω μπεσαμέλ? Όσες φορές προσπάθησα μου βγήκε flat ...

----------


## manoulamou

Ενας πανευκολος τροπος ειναι να χτυπησεις στο μισο κρυο γαλα το αλευρι.
Μετα αφου παρει βραση σε κατσαρολακι το υπολοιπο γαλα, να ριξεις το μιγμα 
ανακατευοντας συνεχως με το ειδικο συρμα για τα αυγα ωστε να μην σβολιασει.
Κατεβαζεις και προσθετεις κροκους και βουτυρο.
Η αναλογια υλικων παιζει αναλογα το φαγητο για το οποιο προοριζεται...
Μην την αφησεις να κρυωσει πολυ πριν την προσθεσεις στο ταψι/πυρεξ κλπ.
_καποια tips_

----------


## gkarak

> Ενας πανευκολος τροπος ειναι να χτυπησεις στο μισο κρυο γαλα το αλευρι.
> Μετα αφου παρει βραση σε κατσαρολακι το υπολοιπο γαλα, να ριξεις το μιγμα 
> ανακατευοντας συνεχως με το ειδικο συρμα για τα αυγα ωστε να μην σβολιασει.
> Κατεβαζεις και προσθετεις κροκους και βουτυρο.
> Η αναλογια υλικων παιζει αναλογα το φαγητο για το οποιο προοριζεται...
> Μην την αφησεις να κρυωσει πολυ πριν την προσθεσεις στο ταψι/πυρεξ κλπ.
> _καποια tips_


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!  :Worthy:

----------


## DOU

Eλα το παγωτακι....και λιωνουμε... :Razz: 





 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## crypter

:Razz:

----------


## DaCoM.

http://www.lateau.gr/images/special7_max.jpg

Όποιος αντισταθεί κερδίζει!
 :Whistle:

----------


## spiros81

Κοκκινιστό,μακαρόνια με κιμά,μπιφτέκι γεμιστό ...κτλ κτλ

----------


## DOU

> Όποιος αντισταθεί κερδίζει!


Αντιστεκομαι!!! Οχι λεω στον πειρασμο!! :Razz:  

*Τι κερδιζω? :Laughing:

----------


## midnightsun

> Αντιστεκομαι!!! Οχι λεω στον πειρασμο!! 
> 
> *Τι κερδιζω?


Χαρακτήρα.  :ROFL:

----------


## DaCoM.

+φωνώ με τον απο πάνω  :Laughing:

----------


## papadopoulos02

εμμ ειναι λιγο ακυρο μπορει καποιος απο αθηνα να βαλει μια φοτο απο κανενα πιτογυρο γτ τις προαλες εφαγα ενα μ τν παρεα μου και το βγαλαμε φοτο 
και εχουμε την περιεργια πια ειναι η διαφορα με το αθηναικο... :Respekt: 
αυριο θα ανεβασω την φοτο  :Cool:

----------


## DaCoM.

Αθηναϊκό

----------


## papadopoulos02

λοιπον το πιτογυρο αυτο το εφαγα στις  21/6 
ps: ειναι εκτως ντοματα,κρεμμυδι και εχω φαει τις μισες πατατες

----------


## DaCoM.

Απλά σε εσάς το τιγκάρουνε γύρο στην Αθήνα ακόμα και το σουβλάκι το έχει χτιπήσει η κρίση  :Razz:

----------


## DOU

Αφηστε τα πιτογυρα και τα βαρια βαρια και πειτε καμια προταση για κατι δροσερο,κανενα φρουτοποτο. :Razz:

----------


## crypter

> Αφηστε τα πιτογυρα και τα βαρια βαρια και πειτε καμια προταση για κατι δροσερο,κανενα φρουτοποτο.


Sex on the Beach.  :Razz:  Αλλιως χυμος απο ακτινιδιο και ανανα με ρουμι, λιγα παγακια και μια σταλα lime. Δεν ξερω αν εχει επισημο ονομα αλλα εμενα μου αρεσε πολυ. 
 :Razz: 
Και σκετος ο χυμος πορτοκαλι βεβαια με λιγο ουισκι μια χαρα ειναι απλα για αλλαγη.

----------


## arial

Eγω το sex on the beach νομιζα πως ηταν με καρπουζι  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: arial πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αφηστε τα πιτογυρα και τα βαρια βαρια και πειτε καμια προταση για κατι δροσερο,κανενα φρουτοποτο.


Δοκιμασε mojito με φυλλα μεντας και φραουλα  :Smile:

----------


## DOU

> Δοκιμασε mojito με φυλλα μεντας και φραουλα


Μεσα στο μυαλο μου εισαι,αυτο ακριβως σκεφτομουν. :Wink:  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## arial

> Μεσα στο μυαλο μου εισαι,αυτο ακριβως σκεφτομουν.



 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Laughing:

----------


## crypter

Το mojito δεν μου αρεσε καθολου μα καθολου. Μπορει να φταιει ο τροπος που το φτιαχναν στο συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι η το οτι τα φυλλα μεντας ισως ηταν σαπια αλλα μου φαινοταν σαν να πινω γρασιδι με παγακια και ζαχαρη.  :Razz:  Δεν το τελειωσα καν. Απο την αλλη απο αυτα με το ακτινιδιο και τον ανανα τσακισα 2-3.   :Razz:

----------


## arial

Ναι ε? Εμενα μαζι με το sex on the beach ,ειναι τα αγαπημενα μου ποτα  :Smile: 

H πλακα ειναι πως οταν ειχα πρωτοπαραγγειλει το sex on the beach, το ειχα παρει στην πλακα, λογω του ονοματος του , και μετα μου καλοαρεσε  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: arial πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Στη Σκιαθο υπαρχει και κοκτειλ , Orgasm on the beach  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Παρ ολο που δεν πινω αλκοολ σε τακτικη βαση ιδου
Orgasm on the Beach recipe

*Spoiler:*




			1 oz white rum
1 oz coconut rum
1 tbsp Blue Curacao liqueur
1 tbsp raspberry schnapps
4 - 8 pineapple juice

In a shaker add all ingredients and shake well to chill, then pour into a cocktail glass. You can garnish it with some cherries or lemon slices or both as desired.
		

 καθως και μερικες παραλλαγες του Sex on the Beach :Smile: 

*Spoiler:*




			1. Sex on the Beach - Fruity
1 μεζούρα βότκα
3/4 μεζούρα σναπς ροδάκινο
3/4 μεζούρα χυμός βατόμουρο
3/4 μεζούρα χυμός γκρέιπφρουτ
Προσθέτουμε τη βότκα και το σναπς ροδάκινο σε ψηλό ποτήρι και συμπληρώνουμε με ίσες ποσότητες από τα υπόλοιπα. Ανακατεύουμε με ένα καλαμάκι και σερβίρουμε.

2.Sex on the Beach - Peachy
1 μεζούρα βότκα
1 μεζούρα λικέρ πορτοκάλι (π.χ. κουαντρό, γκραν μαρνιέ)
1 μεζούρα σναπς μήλο
1 μεζούρα σναπς ροδάκινο
1 μεζούρα λικέρ ροδάκινο
2 1/2 μεζούρα χυμός πορτοκάλι
2 1/2 μεζούρα σόδα (π.χ. σπράιτ)
1 πρέζα σιρόπι γρεναδίνης
Ανακατεύουμε όλα τα συστατικά σε ένα σέικερ με πάγο και στο τέλος προσθέτουμε γρεναδίνη για χρώμα . Στη συνέχεια προσθέτουμε τη σόδα και σερβίρουμε σε σφηνοπότηρα ή σε κανάτα με καλαμάκια.

3. Sex on the Beach - Creamy
1/4 μεζούρα βότκα
1 μεζούρα σναπς φράουλα
5-6 μεζούρες χυμός πορτοκάλι
1/4 μεζούρα κρέμα
Προσθέτουμε τη βότκα και το σναπς σε ένα ψηλό ποτήρι με πάγο μέχρι τη μέση και συμπληρώνουμε μέχρι πάνω με χυμό πορτοκάλι. Καλύπτουμε την κορυφή με κρέμα και ανακατεύουμε με ένα καλαμάκι.

4. Sex on the Beach - Tropical
1 σφηνάκι ρούμι καρύδα (π.χ. μαλιμπού)
1 σφηνάκι χυμός μήλο
1 πρέζα σιρόπι γρεναδίνη
1 πρέζα σόδα (π.χ. σπράιτ)
Αδειάζουμε το ρούμι σε ψηλό ποτήρι και συμπληρώνουμε σχεδόν μέχρι πάνω με χυμό μήλο. Προσθέτουμε τη γρεναδίνη και τη σόδα, ανακατεύουμε με ένα καλαμάκι.

5. Sex on the Beach - Liquerish
1 μεζούρα βότκα
1 μεζούρα λικέρ πορτοκάλι (π.χ. κουαντρό, γκραν μαρνιέ)
1 μεζούρα λικέρ passoa
1 μεζούρα χυμός πορτοκάλι
Ανακατεύουμε τα συστατικά σε ένα σέικερ με πάγο και σερβίρουμε σε ποτήρι «χάρικεϊν» χωρίς γαρνιτούρα.
		


Επισης ενας Μεγαλος Οδηγος Κοκτέιλς κι αλλος ενας ...

----------


## DaCoM.

Μανουλα μας τι θα μας φτιαξεις σημερα?  :Very Happy:  Πεινανε τα παιδια σου!!!  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Βρηκα τυχαια μια ειδηση για... "παρτι χοληστερινης" :Scared: 






Ειναι τρελοι αυτοι οι Βρετανοι, λετε αυτα να κατεβαζει ο... Bolton? :Razz:

----------


## babality

βλεπω ο καιρος περναει....ομως οι χοληστερινες δε πεφτουν...χμμμ...

----------


## arial

Μιας και μιλατε για φαγητο, βρηκα ενα ωραιο site ...

http://www.greekeat.gr/

----------


## k_koulos

σλουρπ......

----------


## hammer21

Κανονικα θα εκανα report αλλα μολις χλαπακιασα :Razz:

----------


## dinodxr

κεφτεδακια φυσικα!!!

----------


## DOU

> σλουρπ......


Κυριος γιατι προκαλεις? :Hammered:  Ειμαστε σε περιοδο διαιτης... :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Ελληνική κουζίνα με άρωμα Μάνης...

*κυριλε στην Αθηνα ή εντελως παραδοσιακη απ το χωριο:* :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Ξεκινησα ψαχνοντας συνταγη για χαλβα Φαρσαλων 

*Spoiler:*




*Υλικά*
1 κούπα νισεστέ (τώρα γιατί όχι κορν φλάουρ δεν γνωρίζω)
3 κούπες νερό
1 κούπα ζάχαρη
5 κουταλιές σούπας λάδι ή 3 κουταλιές μαργαρίνη
1 κούπα αμύγδαλα ή φουντούκια (εγώ είχα μια συσκευασία με ανάμικτούς ανάλατους ξηρούς καρπούς και έβαλα από αυτούς)
*Εκτέλεση*
Σε ένα μπωλ διαλύουμε το νισεστέ (δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν είναι αρσενικό ή ουδέτερο!)με την μισή κούπα ζάχαρη μέσα στις 3 κούπες νερό. Σε μια κατσαρόλα ζεσταίνουμε καλά το λάδι ή την μαργαρίνη σε μέτρια φωτιά και προσθέτουμε το διαλυμένο μίγμα του νισεστέ. Ανακατεύουμε μέχρι να πήξει. Σε ένα τηγανάκι λιώνουμε την υπόλοιπη ζάχαρη με μια κουταλιά νερό μέχρι να πάρει καφετί χρώμα και να καραμελώσει. Την προσθέτουμε στο μίγμα. Τέλος προσθέτουμε τους ξηρούς καρπούς. Βάζουμε το μίγμα σε ταψάκι ή πυρέξ και το ψήνουμε σε δυνατό φούρνο (200 βαθμούς) για 10-15 λεπτά. Αν θέλετε, στο τέλος, πασπαλίστε την επιφάνεια του ψημένου χαλβά με ζάχαρη και βάλτε το στο γκριλ για 5-10 λεπτά. Γίνεται καραμελένιο και κριτσανιστό.
Επειδή τα δικά μου γούστα είναι σχετικώς άγλυκα, αν τον θέλετε πιο γλυκό αυξήστε τη ζάχαρη σε 1 1/2 κούπα. Επίσης, όσοι δεν νηστεύετε μπορείτε να αντικαταστήσετε το λάδι ή τη μαργαρίνη με 3 κουταλιές φρέσκο βούτυρο.
		


περασα μεσα απ την ετυμολογια του Νισεστε 

*Spoiler:*




			...το άμυλο του σιταριού: Δεν ονομάζεται νισεστές (αν και είναι και αυτό νισεστές [άμυλο]) και κυκλοφορεί σε 25κιλες συσκευασίες για εξειδικευμένες παρασκευές των αρτοποιείων και ζαχαροπλαστείων, μιας και είναι αλεύρι χωρίς γλουτένη. Συνοψίζοντας: Νισεστέ(ς) είναι η εμπορική ονομασία του άμυλου καλαμποκιού και είναι το ίδιο με το άνθος αραβοσίτου, το κορν φλάουρ και τη μαϊζένα...
		


και κατεληξα σε ενα καταπληκτικο blog με συνταγες (και οχι μονον!!!)
όπου νομιζω αξιζει να περιηγηθουμε, για δειτε το λιγο... :Worthy:

----------


## DOU

Mιαμ μιαμ!!!

----------


## manoulamou

Ωι ωι μανουλαμ!!! Βρε σεις...  :Scared:  Υπαρχουν ατομα με διαβητη, χοληστερινη και επιπλεον κιλα.
Τι σόι βασανιστηρια ειναι αυτα τα οφθαλμολουτρα, παρτε μια σαλατα (;;; ) για να ισιωσετε!

----------


## giwrgosth

manoula mas μιας και είπες για νισεστέ και χαλβά Φαρσάλων, έχει κάνει ποτέ κανείς κανονικό χαλβά, το γνωστό και σαν 4-3-2-1 για τις αναλογίες του, αλλά αντί για σιμιγδάλι να βάλει νισεστέ?  :Thinking: 
Επίσης μπεσαμέλ αλλά αντί για αλεύρι πάλι νισεστέ? 
Πάντα θέλω να δοκιμάσω, αλλά το ξεχνάω!

----------


## manoulamou

Ουσιαστικα νισεστες ειναι το αμυλο των δημητριακων, εμπορικα ειναι το ιδιο με το corn flour βεβαια.
Τα γλυκα δεν ηταν ποτε το φορτε μου ομως δεν θα μ αρεσε αντι σιμιγδαλι να μπει νισεστες
οπουδηποτε και ιδιαιτερα στον κλασικο χαλβα!

----------


## k_koulos

εγώ πάλι last month έχω το εξής πρόγραμμα

ντάκος- ή ντοματοσαλάτα
κολοκυθάκια τηγανιτά με σκορδαλιά
συκωτάκι στην σχάρα/ μπιφτέκι
περιβολίσια
ψωμί στην σχάρα
κρασάκι

και τώρα που κρύωσε ο καιρός χοιρινό με σέλινα!!!!

σλουρπ λέμε!!!

----------


## arial

Eτσι για να ανοιξει η ορεξη... μια μεριδα μπριζολακια...

----------


## avazin

Μπριζολα χοιρινη ή μοσχαρισια στη Μυρτια (Ν.Σμυρνη) (Απιστευτηηη!!)

----------


## kostas27

οκ.... περά απο τα κρέατα, κανα ψαρικό ή κανα φασόλι δεν με χαλάει!!! ειδικά, το φασόλι.... χαχαχα

----------


## hammer21

Καλα, ειναι γεγονος οτι μεταξυ σουβλακιου και οσπριων ολοι προτιμανε το 2ο. :Razz:

----------


## DOU

Φασολι? Ουστ ρε! :Razz:

----------


## evantigger

Hammer αν οι συνθήκες είναι οι κατάλληλες τα όσπρια είναι μια πολύ αγαπητή επιλογή. Όταν έχει κρύο τα όσπρια είναι πολύ ταιριαστά.

----------


## megahead13

> Φασολι? Ουστ ρε!


Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτο; Φασόλια γίγαντες στο φούρνο με χωριάτικο λουκάνικο και μανιτάρια σε χαλάει;;;  :Thumbs up: 




> Hammer αν οι συνθήκες είναι οι κατάλληλες τα όσπρια είναι μια πολύ αγαπητή επιλογή. Όταν έχει κρύο τα όσπρια είναι πολύ ταιριαστά.


Έτσι ακριβώς!  :One thumb up:  Και μια τέλεια συνταγή με κόκκινες φακές:

http://www.sintagespareas.gr/sintage...me-lemoni.html

Πραγματικά οι κόκκινες φακές είναι απίστευτες!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## DOU

> Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτο; Φασόλια γίγαντες στο φούρνο με χωριάτικο λουκάνικο και μανιτάρια σε χαλάει;;;


Βγαλε το φασολι και ολα ειναι οπως πρεπει. Λουκανικα χωριατικα με μανιταρια στο φουρνο. :Razz:

----------


## kostas27

τα φασόλια είναι ωραία, αλλά και οι φακές δεν με χαλάνε!! αρκεί, να μην φας μια γαβάθα....  χαχαχα.... τα κορίτσια τρελένονται για όσπρια...

----------


## manoulamou

Επισης τα οσπρια μπορεις να τα συνδυασεις με ενα σωρο υλικα αγαπητα στους περισσοτερους
  οπως  ρυζι, ζυμαρικα ακομη και κρεατικα και να φτιαξεις απιστευτα φαγητα
οχι μονο σουπες δυναμωτικες,  δροσερες σαλατες και πολλα άλλα!
Δειτε εδω πχ Φασολια...

----------


## megahead13

> Βγαλε το φασολι και ολα ειναι οπως πρεπει. Λουκανικα χωριατικα με μανιταρια στο φουρνο.


Βρε άντε από 'κει χάμου!  :Thumb down:   :Laughing:   :Razz: 




> Επισης τα οσπρια μπορεις να τα συνδυασεις με ενα σωρο υλικα αγαπητα στους περισσοτερους
>   οπως  ρυζι, ζυμαρικα ακομη και κρεατικα και να φτιαξεις απιστευτα φαγητα
> οχι μονο σουπες δυναμωτικες,  δροσερες σαλατες και πολλα άλλα!
> Δειτε εδω πχ Φασολια...


Bookmarked! Thanx!  :One thumb up:

----------


## DOU

*Μπέργκερ με κοτόπουλο* 




*Σάντουιτς με λουκάνικα*



*Τριώροφο μπέργκερ* 



*Χάμπουργκερ ιταλικό*









Aντε καλη μου ορεξη.... :Razz:  :Razz: 

Θα χρειαστει για να μην κανετε κοιλια παγκαλου.. :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΕΕ μαλλον με ολα αυτα ετσι κι αλλιως η κοιλια μας θα γινει σαν του Παγκαλου...
Οσο για τη soda ,  πιειτε ενα φυσικο ανθρακουχο νερο.
ΑΑΑ και τωρα με το τελικο ντιμπέιτ, ξερετε τα κλασικα
 μπυρες, πιτσες και στο STAR γρηγορα!!! :ROFL: 








χτες βολευτηκα μια χαρα με το NCSI... :One thumb up:

----------


## telumentil

Μια που πετάμε και κανένα site τώρα τελευταία εκτός από φωτογραφίες, υπάρχει ένα blog που μ' αρέσει αρκετά. 

Mόλις χειμωνιάσει λίγο ακόμα λέω να μαγειρέψω το  Guiness stew

----------


## DOU

Θα αυτοκεραστω.. :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

*Εψαχνα κατι να χορτασω την πεινα των ματιων με σοκολατα 
*





*και βρηκα μια... κολαση απο blogs, ξεκινωντας απο εδω:*

http://www.joyofbaking.com/Chocolate...teRecipes.html

----------


## sdikr

> *Μπέργκερ με κοτόπουλο* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Σάντουιτς με λουκάνικα*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Θέλεις  μήπως να ανεβάσω συνταγή  για το πως  τα κάνουν  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Αλλά είναι ωραία τα ρημάδια

----------


## gpan

μουσακάς

----------


## mob

[action=mob]ψάχνει να βρει μία καλή συνταγή για κανελόπιτα  :Thinking: [/action]

----------


## DOU

Mιλκομπουκαλο κυριοι.. :Razz: 



http://www.greektube.org/content/view/72264/2/  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

> [action=mob]ψάχνει να βρει μία καλή συνταγή για κανελόπιτα [/action]


Δεν ηξερα οτι υπηρχε τετοια ονομασια πιτας (μαλλον γαλατοπιτα με πολλη κανελα ειναι)  :Smile:  Παντως απ τις 2-3 στα ελληνικα, βρηκα αυτη σαν πιο απλη αρωματικη και νοστιμη!


*Υλικά*
8 αυγά
1 κούπα λάδι
4 κουταλιές βιταμ
2 κούπες ζάχαρη
1 ποτήρι φαντα (_με ανθρακικο)_
1 φλιτζάνι του καφέ κονιάκ
1 κουταλάκι σόδα
2 κουταλιές της σούπας κανέλα
1 φλιτζάνι καρύδια τριμμένα
3-4 φλιτζάνια αλεύρι φαρίνα απ
ζάχαρη άχνη για πασπάλισμα
*Εκτέλεση*
Χτυπάμε το λάδι, το βιταμ και τη ζάχαρη μέχρι ν ασπρίσουν.
Ρίχνουμε ένα ένα τ' αυγά και τα υπόλοιπα υλικά. Τη σόδα τη διαλύουμε  στο κονιάκ. 
ψήνουμε στη μεσαία θέση για μια ώρα περίπου στους 175 βαθμούς κελσίου. 
Όταν κρυώσει τη ραντίζουμε με ζάχαρη άχνη...
_(και κανελα εννοειται)_

----------


## k_koulos

γαλόπιτα, ή γαλατόπιτα..... σλουρπ λέω!!!!

κανελόπιτα/μήπως ενοεί κανα παστίτσιο με κανελόνια ο παίχτης?..... :Razz:

----------


## mob

βρήκα αυτή την πολίτικη πιτούλα με κανέλα αλλά προβληματίζομαι - θα είναι καλή ή θα δυσαρεστηθούν οι πικραμένοι της Κυριακής  :Laughing: 

manoulamou δείχνει νόστιμη η γαλατόπιτα - την κρατάω για εναλλακτική

----------


## DOU

Θελω κι εγω!! :Razz:

----------


## kostas27

πω!!!!! φίλε dou πολύ μικρό χαμπουργκερ, θα φαει ο φίλος  :Razz: ... αναρωτιέμαι, αν θα χορτάσει!!!  :Thinking:

----------


## hammer21

Θα φας report την επομενη, σταματα :Razz:

----------


## kostas27

> Θα φας report την επομενη, σταματα


αλήθεια?????? χμμ.... συγνώμη, για την προσβολή!!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## hammer21

Για τον dou ελεγα, απλα ποσταραμε μαζι :Wink:

----------


## DOU

http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/6793/24305yd7.jpg

Δλδ ελεος... :Razz:

----------


## odys2008

Σαν πολλές πατάτες έχει βάλει  :Razz: . Στο γυράδικο συνήθως δεν μου βάζουν τόσες.

Για να ρωτήσω τώρα.....Εχει κάποια σχέση το αφεντικό του πρασσά με αυτόν του γυράδικου? Γιατί νομίζω τα έχει ο ίδιος?

----------


## manoulamou

Αυτη ειναι η κλασικη φωτο για σουβλακι "καθαρο"...



Ακολουθει ανθυγιεινη  :Nurse:  βουτια στο λιπος ενα blog κολαση! :Drunk:

----------


## DOU

Tα θελω ολα τωρα!!!

*Ρε μηπως κανω διαιτα και το ξεχασα? :Razz:

----------


## kostas27

πω!!!! τι ήθελα να διαβάσω το topic??? μου ανοίξατε την όρεξη πρωϊνιάτικα... θέλω να κάνω και δίαιτα...

----------


## DOU

Eλα αντε φτανει αρκετα χαρηκατε με τα κοψιδια και τα γλυκα,1 γιαουρτακι 0% την ημερα τον γιατρο τον κανει περα. :Razz: 

Αντε και κανα αχλαδι να ουμε... :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> Eλα αντε φτανει αρκετα χαρηκατε με τα κοψιδια και τα γλυκα,1 γιαουρτακι 0% την ημερα τον γιατρο τον κανει περα.
> 
> Αντε και κανα αχλαδι να ουμε...


Οπως εγραψα και παραπανω ενα παγωμενο επιδορπιο *γιαουρτιου* 
ειτε με γευση φρουτων ειτε (το κορυφαιο κατ εμε) με κανελα, μηλο και σταφιδες
ειναι το αμεσως επομενο καλυτερο του σπιτικου παγωτου!!! :Smile:

----------


## nikosg77

αμαν αμαν τι θέμα είναι αυτό; πρωί πρωί με κάνατε και πείνασα!  :Clap: 

Σουτζουκάκια κοκκινηστά με πατάτες τηγανητές! το δικό μου αν και βαρυ το ατιμο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mary22

μμμμ... το αγαπημένο μου φαγητό είναι ...ομελέτα με τηγανητές πατάτες (συν αρκετό κεφαλοτύρι πικάντικο τριμμένο όταν χτυπάω τ' αυγά). 
Highlight: οι πατάτες νάναι τηγανισμένες σε λίπος χοιρινό ή σε στακοβούτυρο, ή -ελλείψει αυτών- μια-δυο κουταλιές αθόγαλο στην ομελέτα.
Πεντανόστιμοοοοοοο :Smile:

----------


## DOU



----------


## ifaigios

Καλά είναι απίστευτο αυτό που μου συμβαίνει, μόλις μπαίνω σε αυτό το thread θυμάμαι ότι πείνασα!
 :Crazy:

----------


## mob

Σάλτσα ντομάτα με φρέσκα μανιτάρια για ζυμαρικά 

κρεμμυδάκι,σκόρδο και φρέσκα μανιτάρια σοταρισμένα σε ελαιόλαδο
ψιλοκομμένο πουμαρό - αλάτι πιπέρι και λίγη κανέλα
(δεν θέλει έξτρα νερό, τα μανιτάρια βγάζουν πολύ νερό στο βράσιμο)



θέλει λίγο ακόμα, θα την σερβίρω με φαρφάλες μπαρίλα

μιαμ μιαμ  :Razz: 



απλά όνειρο  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

> *Σάλτσα ντομάτα με φρέσκα μανιτάρια* για ζυμαρικά 
> 
> κρεμμυδάκι,σκόρδο και φρέσκα μανιτάρια σοταρισμένα σε ελαιόλαδο
> ψιλοκομμένο πουμαρό - αλάτι πιπέρι και λίγη κανέλα
> (δεν θέλει έξτρα νερό, τα μανιτάρια βγάζουν πολύ νερό στο βράσιμο)
> 
> 
> 
> θέλει λίγο ακόμα...
> ...


Δενθα τα χαλασουμε για το ζυμαρικο  :Wink:  αλλά η ως ανω σαλτσα ειναι Η αγαπημενη μας οικογενειακως. :Respekt:

----------


## k_koulos

σήμερα που δεν είχα πολύ δουλεία, εριξα μια ματία στον φάκελο με τα bookmarks , και βρήκα αυτό το ξεχασμένο link

ωραίες μοντέρνες συνταγές, απλές και με αναλυτικές οδηγίες.

το συνιστώ!



Off Topic


		[α και συγνώμη απο την συγγραφέα αν τυχόν δεν ήθελε να το δημοσιεύσω χωρίς την άδεια της]

----------


## manoulamou

> ......βρήκα αυτό το ξεχασμένο link...
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		[α και συγνώμη απο την συγγραφέα αν τυχόν δεν ήθελε να το δημοσιεύσω χωρίς την άδεια της]


Αντιθετα καλε μου φιλε διαφημιση της κάνεις, εαν δημοσιευες τις συνταγες ή τις φωτογραφιες 
χωρις να αναφερθει στην πηγη ή για δικες σου τοτε ναι ... :Wink: 

Οριστε λοιπον ενα δειγμα μονο που το βλεπεις, σου τρεχουν τα σαλια



 :Worthy: *Πανακότα μαστίχας με ζελέ ροδιού*  :Worthy:

----------


## DOU

> Οριστε λοιπον ενα δειγμα μονο που το βλεπεις, σου τρεχουν τα σαλια
> 
> 
> 
> *Πανακότα μαστίχας με ζελέ ροδιού*


Μονο για οσους κανουν διαιτα,οι αλλοι ας φανε το πληρες :P

----------


## DOU

Για οσους τους πεφτει βαρυ το κανονικο μεγεθος.. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Για οσους τους πεφτει βαρυ το κανονικο μεγεθος..



Πιάσε    50   :Razz:

----------


## qwertyuiop

Κουνέλι στιφάδο και ό,τι έχει σχέση με σαλιγκάρια.

----------


## manoulamou

_Δηλαδη σ αρεσουν και οι χοχλιοι μπουμπουριστοι..._ :Razz: 



Ποτέ μου δεν μπορεσα να φαω ολ αυτα τα στρειδια, μυδια, σαλιγκαρια ΜΠΛΙΑΧ...
Αλλά περι ορεξεως μπουγατσα με κολοκυθι!




Τα μικρα μπηκαν κατα λαθος και λεω να τα κρατησω... :Worthy:

----------


## qwertyuiop

Και μπουμπουριστοί και με πράσα και με χόντρο και με άνιθο και βραστοί.

----------


## kostas27

ένα εκμέκ κανταίφι αν είχα τώρα, θα το τσάκιζα!!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Razz:

----------


## DOU

:Razz:  :Razz: 


Σαντουιτς κεμπαπ  :Hammered:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------


## manoulamou

> ένα *εκμέκ κανταίφι* αν είχα τώρα, θα το τσάκιζα!!!!


Εφτασεεεεεεεεε!




*Spoiler:*





*ΕΚΜΕΚ ΚΑΤΑΪΦΙ	*
3/4 φλυτζάνι ζάχαρη
2 αυγά
1 φλυτζάνι αλεύρι μαλακό
2 1/2 φλυτζάνια γάλα
2 βανίλιες
1/2 φλυτζάνι βούτυρο
150 γρ. καταϊφι
3/4 φλυτζάνι ζάχαρη για το σιρόπι
1/2 φλυτζάνι νερό για το σιρόπι
φλούδα από λεμόνι
3 γαρύφαλλα
1 ξυλάκι κανέλλα
2 1/2 φλυτζάνια κρέμα γάλακτος
1 κουταλιά ζάχαρη
===============================
-Βάζετε σε μία κατσαρόλα τη ζάχαρη και τα αυγά
-Προσθέτετε το αλεύρι και λίγο - λίγο το γάλα
-Τοποθετείτε στη φωτιά την κατσαρόλα και ανακατεύετε μέχρι να πάρει βράση
-Όταν πήξει αποσύρετε από την φωτιά
-Προσθέτετε την βανίλια
-Προσθέτετε το βούτυρο και ανακατεύετε μέχρι να λιώσει

-Βουτυρώνετε ένα ταψί και στρώνετε το καταϊφι
-Ψήνετε στους 180 C μέχρι να ροδοκοκκινήσει

-Εν τω μεταξύ βράζετε σε μία άλλη κατσαρόλα το νερό και τη ζάχαρη με τα μυρωδικά να φτιάξετε το σιρόπι
-Αφαιρείτε τα μυρωδικά και σιροπιάζετε το καταϊφι
-Στρώνετε την κρέμα από πάνω από το καταϊφι
-Βάζετε το ταψί στο ψυγείο να κρυώσει
-Χτυπάτε την κρέμα γάλακτος με την ζάχαρη να γίνει σαντιγύ
-Απλώνετε την σαντιγύ πάνω από την παγωμένη κρέμα και σερβίρετε...

----------


## DOU

> Εφτασεεεεεεεεε!




Δικο μου! Το προλαβα...!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## kostas27

φτου!!! με πρόλαβε ο άλλος στην στροφή!!!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  πάντως, το εκμέκ κανταϊφι είναι εξαιρετικό!!! :Smile:  :Whistle:

----------


## qwertyuiop

Αγαπημένο γλυκό το ξεροτήγανο με μπολικη κανελλα φυσικα.

----------


## manoulamou

Νταξ βρε εχει κι αλλο απ την Adriana*****... :Smile: 








*****_μην μπειτε στο blog θα παρετε 10 κιλα μονο με το κοιταγμα_

πχ σαλατα:

----------


## gkarak

Aπο τα αγαπημένα μοu πιάτα, (Γαρίδες Tempura) όταν πήγα Ιαπωνία.

Moυ αρέσει που το κάθε φαγητό εχει το δικό του πιάτο ειδικά σχεδιασμενο να ταιριάζει με το φαγητό.

Το σίγουρο είναι πάντως ότι η Ιαπωνiκή κουζίνα δεν ειναι μόνο sushi (nigiri, maki etc)  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Ο γιος μου πηγε χριστουγεννα του 2007 στην Ιαπωνια και την ερωτευτηκε κυριολεκτικα στο συνολο της!!!
Οσο για την κουζινα, οταν ανοιξε το Golden Hall πηγε τρεχοντας στο WagaMama και
απογοητευτηκε πληρως ιδιατερα απ το ramen: μια ξεχωριστη σουπα με noodles και λαχανικα,
αυτη που του σερβιρισαν ηταν χειροτερη κι απ τις "ετοιμες".

Οταν διαβασε κριτικες στα περιοδικα, τραβαγε τα μαλλια του απορωντας με την ασχετοσυνη των "ειδικων"! :Razz: 

_50 Things to Do with Ramen Noodles_

----------


## gkarak

> Οσο για την κουζινα, οταν ανοιξε το Golden Hall πηγε τρεχοντας στο WagaMama


Το Wagamama ειναι Αγγλική αλυσίδα απο Κινέζο ιδιοκτήτη, φυσικά και δεν εχουν ιδεα απο Ramen. Επίσης απαράδεκτο το Yo-sushi kαι τα συναφή.

Μια φωτο απο το καλυτερο Ramen της ιαπωνίας, το Hakata Ramen (ή Kyusu Ramen). Ιδιαίτερη γέυση δίνει το χοιρινό κόκαλο που προσθέτουν στη σούπα και φυσικά αφερούν πριν το σερβίρισμα  :Cool: .

Όσον αφορά τους "ειδικούς" των περιοδικών, προσωπική αποψη γράφουν μιας και οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν δοκιμάσει κατι άλλο  :Whistle:

----------


## ntourist

σπανακοπιτα με μπολικη φετα η μια μπουγατσα

----------


## tedd

Εγω  πάλι ειμαι φαν της ελληνικής κουζινα και παρόλο που ειμαι κρεατοφαγος τα αγαπημενα ειναι το
*παστιτσιο* 
 

και ο *μουσακάς* 
 

με μπόλικη μπεσαμελ και απο επάνω να εχει τριμένο κεφαλοτύρι, απαραιτητως θα πρεπει να συνοδευονται με τυρί φέτα και μια παγωμενη αμστελ.

Μιαμ-μιαμ που ανοιξε η όρεξη μεσημεριάτικα.....

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΕΕχμμμ  ο κιμας δεν ειναι κρεας; :What..?:  Κι εμενα μ αρεσει το παστιτσιο  ομως δυστυχως δεν ειναι για... χορταση, καθως αποτελει διατροφικη βομβα χοληστερινης με τυρι-αυγα-κιμα-βουτυρο κλπ  :Nurse: 
(ο μουσακας εαν δεν ειχε μελιτζανες καλος θα ηντονε :Razz: )
Η manoula mou εβαζε και δυο στρωσεις τριμμενη φρυγανια: μια κατω στο ταψι με λαδακι, οχι βουτυρο
και μια πανω απ τη μπεσαμελ με λιγο κεφαλοτυρι και ελαχιστο βουτυρο για να γινει ακομη πιο νοστιμο!!!

----------


## DOU

Μοσχαρι κοκκινιστο με μακαρονια

----------


## DOU

Καμια συνταγη για cake? :Razz:  manoulamou ξες τπτ εσυ? :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

ωι ωι μανουλα μου,  τι βλεπουν τ αυτια μου, τι ακουν τα ματια μου....
Ειμαι σε διαιτα κι εσεις θελετε κέικ, ασπλαχνα πεζακιααα!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Λοιπον το αγαπημενο μου  Κέικ πορτοκάλι με σοκολάτα εικονογραφημενο.



*ΥΛΙΚΑ* 
1 κούπα τσαγιού βούτυρο
2 κούπες τσαγιού ζάχαρη
3 αυγά
1 κούπα τσαγιού φρέσκο γάλα
το χυμό από ένα μεγάλο πορτοκάλι και το ξύσμα του
εσάνς πορτοκαλιού (1 κ.σ.)
2 κ.γ. μπείκιν πάουντερ
125 γρ. τεμαχισμένη κουβερτούρα
αλεύρι για όλες τις χρήσεις 4 κούπες του τσαγιού
*Για την επικάλυψη:*
200 γρ. κουβερτούρα με 3 κ.σ. βούτυρο λιωμένη σε κατσαρολάκι
1 πορτοκάλι κομμένο σε λεπτές ροδέλες και 
μετά ξανά στην μέση, έχοντας έτσι μισοφέγγαρα...

----------


## DOU

Αν εγραφες και ποσες θερμιδες παει ανα μεριδα....ζητω που καηκαμε.. :Razz:

----------


## Manolis_karas

> διατροφικη βομβα χοληστερινης με τυρι-αυγα-κιμα-βουτυρο


Δοκίμασε με light γάλα, κορν φλάου για δέσιμο, χωρίς αυγά και βούτυρο, με λίγο λάδι και τυρί. Δεν είναι ακριβώς το γνήσιο παστίτσιο αλλά δίνει μια ψευδέστιση. Το ίδιο με τον μουσακά και χωρίς τηγάνισμα, αλλά στον φούρνο. Όσο για τις μελιτζάνες, υπάρχει και ο μουσακάς με κολοκύθια (διάβασε Ψαθά για τον θείο από την Αμερική).
Συγνώμη δεν ξέρω αν είναι η σωστή συζήτηση για αυτό που έγραψα η πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στο "πρόληψη καρδιοπαθειών και νόστιμες δίαιτες".

----------


## manoulamou

Καθως πλησιαζουν οι γιορτες ειπα να βαλω εγκαιρως μια παραδοσιακη Ελληνικη συνταγη
που τεινει να ξεχαστει απ την ξενοφερτη ευτυχως ομως υγιεινη Γαλοπουλα...
*Χοιρινό με πράσα και σέλινα αυγολέμονο*



*Spoiler:*




*Υλικά*
1 1/2 κιλό χοιρινό 
1 1/2 κιλό πράσα 
1 1/2 κιλό σέλινα (πράσινα) 
2-3 ξερά κρεμμύδια 
1/2 κούπα βούτυρο ή ελαιόλαδο (ελαιόλαδο βάζουμε περίπου ¾ της κούπας) 
2 λεμόνια 
2 αυγά 
Αλάτι 
Πιπέρι 
Λίγο κορν φλάουρ (προαιρετικά) 	
*Ετοιμασία*
Καθαρίζουμε και πλένουμε καλά τα λαχανικά. 
Κόβουμε τα πράσα σε μακριά κομμάτια (5-6 εκ) και μετά τα κόβουμε στην μέση έτσι ώστε να μην είναι ροδέλες (ή πρώτα στην μέση και μετά σε κομμάτια). 
Κόβουμε τα σέλινα σε 3-4 κομμάτια. 
Σε αλατισμένο νερό που βράζει, βάζουμε τα σέλινα να μισοβράσουν (περίπου 10 λεπτά) και τα αφήνουμε σε τρυπητό να στραγγίσουν. 
Σε αλατισμένο νερό που βράζει ρίχνουμε τα πράσα να ζεματιστούν για 1-2 λεπτά και τα αφήνουμε και αυτά να στραγγίσουν. 
Σε μια κατσαρόλα βάζουμε το βούτυρο ή το ελαιόλαδο να κάψουν και καβουρντίζουμε το κρέας ελαφρά και προσθέτουμε και τα κρεμμύδια χοντροκομμένα (ελαφρά) να μαραθούν. 
Προσθέτουμε 2-3 κούπες νερό και αφήνουμε το κρέας να σιγοβράσει. Χρειάζεται περίπου ¾ της ώρας με μία ώρα για να είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο και πρέπει να έχει αρκετό ζουμάκι (αν έχει μείνει χωρίς ζουμί προσθέτουμε περίπου 1 1/2 κούπα νερό ζεστό). 
Ρίχνουμε τα λαχανικά μας, και το αλάτι και αφήνουμε να σιγοβράσει για περίπου 10-15 λεπτά. 
Δοκιμάζουμε τα λαχανικά μας (εάν είναι βρασμένα το φαγητό μας είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο). 
Αυγολέμονο: 
Χτυπάμε τα ασπράδια των δύο αυτών μέχρι να γίνουν αφρός. 
Χτυπάμε τους κρόκους ξεχωριστά και τους ρίχνουμε στα ασπράδια συνεχίζοντας το χτύπημα. 
Ρίχνουμε στα αυγά λίγο-λίγο το χυμό των λεμονιών και ζουμί από το φαγητό μας. 
Τέλος, ρίχνουμε το αυγολέμονο στην κατσαρόλα που σιγοβράζει, ανακατεύουμε ελαφρά και βγάζουμε την κατσαρόλα από την φωτιά. Τώρα το φαγητό μας είναι έτοιμο. 
Με δύο αυγά στο αυγολέμονο κανονικά το φαγητό μας πρέπει να χυλώσει. Αλλά αν πιστεύετε ότι με το αυγολέμονο δεν θα χυλώσει αρκετά το φαγητό μας πριν ρίξουμε το αυγολέμονο, διαλύουμε 1 κουταλιά κορν φλάουρ στο αυγολέμονο. Το πιπέρι φρεσκοτριμμένο στο τέλος του φαγητού ή πάνω από τα πιάτα.
Αν σας αρέσουν τα βασικά συστατικά (χοιρινό, πράσο σέλινο) το πιάτο αυτό είναι ΑΧΤΥΠΗΤΟ!!!
Και αφού αναγκάστηκα κι εγώ να γράψω 2 σελίδες και εσείς να τις διαβάσετε…. να σας πω επίσης ότι το φαγητό αυτό γίνεται και χωρίς το χοιρινό. Σκέτα πράσα με σέλινα αυγολέμονο (για αποτοξίνωση από το κρέας). Στην περίπτωση αυτή αφαιρείτε το χοιρινό, προσθέτετε λίγο ακόμα βούτυρο ή λάδι και ακολουθείτε όλη την υπόλοιπη διαδικασία.
		



Αντε και μια γλυκια συνταγη για Βασιλοπιτα απο την Αρκαδια...


*Spoiler:*




*Υλικά* 
1 φλιτζάνι του τσαγιού φρέσκο βούτυρο γάλακτος
2 φλιτζάνια του τσαγιού ζάχαρη (κοφτά)
6 αυγά
4 κουταλιές της σούπας κονιάκ
Ξύσμα από 2 πορτοκάλια
1 πακέτο κόκκινη φαρίνα
1 φλιτζάνι του τσαγιού γάλα εβαπορέ (αδιάλυτο)
Αχνη ζάχαρη
*Εκτέλεση*
Ξεκινήστε χτυπώντας πολύ καλά με το μίξερ το βούτυρο, αφού το έχετε βγάλει από το ψυγείο λίγη ώρα πριν ώστε να έχει μαλακώσει αρκετά. Προσθέτετε σιγά-σιγά τη ζάχαρη και στη συνέχεια ένα-ένα τα αυγά και μετά το κονιάκ, ενώ χτυπάτε συνεχώς το μίγμα με το μίξερ. Το μυστικό είναι το πολύ καλό χτύπημα για να είναι αφράτη η ζύμη.
Συνεχίζετε ρίχνοντας το ξύσμα του πορτοκαλιού σιγά-σιγά και όχι στο ίδιο σημείο, το γάλα και στο τέλος το αλεύρι σε μικρές δόσεις. Μόλις αναμειχθούν καλά όλα τα υλικά, αδειάζουμε το μίγμα σε βουτυρομένο ταψί Νο 32, το οποίο έχουμε πασπαλίσει και με λίγο αλεύρι. Ψήνουμε για 45 λεπτά περίπου σε προθερμασμένο φούρνο στους 200ο C, αλλά επειδή κάθε φούρνος έχει τις ιδιαιτερότητές του, καλό είναι να το παρακολουθείτε. Στη μέση σχεδόν του ψησίματος, μόλις αρχίσει να γίνεται στέρεη η ζύμη, βάλτε σε ένα σημείο το φλουρί τυλιγμένο σε λίγο αλουμινόχαρτο. Έτσι και δεν θα αφήσει ίχνη στο σημείο που το βάλετε και δεν θα φτάσει στον πάτο, όπως θα γινόταν αν η ζύμη ήταν εντελώς άψητη.
Αφού τη βγάλουμε από τον φούρνο, την αφήνουμε 5 λεπτά να κρυώσει και τη γυρίζουμε ανάποδα σε μια πιατέλα. Χρησιμοποιούμε και μια δεύτερη πιατέλα για να την ξαναγυρίσουμε, ώστε να έρθει η σωστή πλευρά επάνω. Με ένα σουρωτήρι πασπαλίζουμε με άχνη ζάχαρη το πάνω μέρος αλλά και τα πλαϊνά και αν θέλουμε γράφουμε πάνω της χρησιμοποιώντας ένα καθαρό λεπτό αντικείμενο, όπως το πάνω μέρος ενός κουταλιού.
Αν θέλετε τη διακοσμείτε με πολλά έτοιμα σοκολατένια σχεδιάκια, η πλαστικά/ξύλινα μικρά δεντράκια, έναν ʼγιο Βασίλη, ένα γκι και ότι άλλο φανταστείτε. Φυσικά αν έχετε ταψάκι σε άλλα σχήματα, όπως τετράγωνο ή φόρμα σε σχήμα καρδιάς για παράδειγμα, μπορείτε να τα χρησιμοποιήσετε και να ξεφύγετε από το παραδοσιακό σχήμα της κυκλικής βασιλόπιτας.

----------


## k_koulos

το χοιρινό τα σπάει, αλλά όχι τώρα, το σεπτέμβρη είναι ταμαμ

τώρα η μέρα απαιτεί γερο-κότα βραστή και σουπίτσα.....

----------


## Manolis_karas

Το χοιρινό με πρασοσέλινο είναι Ελληνικό παραδοσιακό Χριστουγεννιάτικο φαγητό.

----------


## k_koulos

το χοιρινό με σελινα είναι παραδοσιακό φθινοπωρινό φαγητό του τρύγου στο Αρκαδικό όροπέδιο

τα πράσα δεν τα ξέρουμε στην παλαιά ελλάδα.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Παλιά εδώ κάθε οικογένεια στα χωριά είχε τον χοίρο της τον οποίο έσφαζε παραμονές Χριστουγέννων και αποθήκευε το κρέας (λουκάνικα, απάκι, σύγλινα για τον Χειμώνα.

----------


## k_koulos

η σφαγή χοίρου σαν μέρος της παραδοσης είναι γνώρισμα των ημερών που περνάμε, αλλά κυρίως της τσικνοπέμπτης και των αποκριών. 

όμως όπως λενε οι λαογρ;αφικές αναφορές, στο Αρκαδικό οροπέδιο και ειδικά στην Μαντινεία την εποχή του τρύγου, ήταν συνιθες φαγητό στα χάνια και της ταβέρνες της εποχής το χοιρινό με σελινα, για τους αγωγιάτες, τους εμπόρους και το κουρασμένο απο τον τρύγο εργατικο προσωπικο.

σε καθε περιπτωση δεν θα τσακωθούμε για ενα απο τα αγαπημένα μου φαγητά, οπότε και να το φάω, καλά είναι!

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν ξερω  για το σφαξιμο του χοιρου, εμενα η Μανιατισσα manoula mou
τα Χριστουγεννα εφτιαχνε παντα χοιρινο με σελινο και αυγολεμονο.
Γεμιστες γαλοπουλες και αλλα τετοια περιεργα εθιματα ουγκου!!! :Razz: 

Επισης παραμονη Χριστουγεννων και Φωτων μαζευοταν ολο το σόι σπιτι μας
και το ξενυχταγαμε πλαθοντας λαλαγγια ή κατ αλλους τηγανιδες
με ζυμαρι σαν κι αυτο του ψωμιου και σε καυτο λαδι .
Οπως τα βγαζαμε απ την χυτρα γινονταν αναρπαστα με τυρι φετα κατα προτιμησιν!

----------


## k_koulos

λαλαγγια!!!!!   μπράβο τα σπάνε για πρωινο σνακ, καλαματα τα τσακιζω οταν κατεβαινω......

----------


## Manolis_karas

Τα πρωτογνώρισα πριν 2-3 χρόνια και είναι, ένα υπέροχο και νοστιμότατο σνακ.

----------


## DOU

Πωωωωωωω σκασαμε παλι οι μπυροκοιλιες πεταξανε... :Razz:

----------


## hammer21

Εχουμε και round 2 τωρα...παραμονη και του Αγιου Βασιλειου(οσοι εχουμε)...

----------


## arial

Και την πρωτοχρονια την γαλοπουλα  :Razz: 

(Tην Παρασκευη δλδ... )

----------


## Hengeo

> Καθως πλησιαζουν οι γιορτες ειπα να βαλω εγκαιρως μια παραδοσιακη Ελληνικη συνταγη
> που τεινει να ξεχαστει απ την ξενοφερτη ευτυχως ομως υγιεινη Γαλοπουλα...
> *Χοιρινό με πράσα και σέλινα αυγολέμονο*


Και η δικιά μου manoula το φτιάχνει αυτό συχνά τα Χριστούγεννα, αλλά και εκτός αυτών καμιά φορά! Φέτος βέβαια έκανε γαλοπούλα. Την πρωτοχρονιά μάλλον κάπου έξω θα φάμε, δεν έχει νόημα να φτιάχνει συνέχεια τόσα φαγητά για 3 άτομα που έχουμε μείνει..

----------


## DOU

:Drunk:  :Drunk:

----------


## Hengeo

> Και η δικιά μου manoula το φτιάχνει αυτό συχνά τα Χριστούγεννα, αλλά και εκτός αυτών καμιά φορά! Φέτος βέβαια έκανε γαλοπούλα. Την πρωτοχρονιά μάλλον κάπου έξω θα φάμε, δεν έχει νόημα να φτιάχνει συνέχεια τόσα φαγητά για 3 άτομα που έχουμε μείνει..


Τελικά δεν <<άντεξε>> και το έφτιαξε για σήμερα  :Smile:

----------


## DOU



----------


## DOU

Για να γινει μια πιτα αφρατη και μαλακη εχει να κανει με τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιουνται για την ζυμη? Οχι μην παει το μυαλο σας οτι θα φτιαξω εγω.. :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

μοσχαρισιες ουρές

, 


με γιουβετσι

, 

οτι εχει απομεινει

,

 και ο χαλβας για τη χωνεψη .....

----------

